# The BIG Football Thread



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2008)

Here you can discuss soccer news in general or post your favourite teams.

My favourite teams:
1. FC Club Brugge (by far my favourite team, born there, lived there)
2. Manchester United
3. Barcelona
4. AC Milan


----------



## Razorwing (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Aston Villa (team I support)
2. Leicester City (team my Dad supports)
3. Real Madrid (no real reason)


----------



## Peppe1585 (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Reggina Calcio
2. Juventus F.C.
3. None (2 are yet too much)

And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


----------



## Minox (Sep 10, 2008)

Easy question, none.

I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


----------



## Jax (Sep 10, 2008)

1. Sporting Clube de Portugal
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Flamengo

and I'm not much into European soccer..


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).

Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Sep 10, 2008)

You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.

I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.


----------



## pilotwangs (Sep 10, 2008)

Liverpool,but I don't watch football.


----------



## pikirika (Sep 11, 2008)

1 Real Sporting de Gijón
2 CA San Lorenzo de Almagro
3 Real Betis Balonpié


----------



## Prime (Sep 11, 2008)

What football team is my favourite?

Celtic


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 11, 2008)

The game your are referring too is called: "football"


Only interested when countrys go against countrys.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Sep 11, 2008)

Flawsdraw said:
			
		

> You can't have top 3 clubs a true football will support his Team and his country only.
> 
> I'm a west ham fan and all other clubs I hate because they ain't mine.



I support two.

Sunderland. And anyone who is playing Newcastle.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> The game your are referring too is called: "football"



The game your are referring too is called in America: "soccer"

Dunno if any other countries call it soccer too..


----------



## JPH (Sep 12, 2008)

Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Saints all the way babeh


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 12, 2008)

_Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._


----------



## callmebob (Sep 12, 2008)

That´s an easy one for me!

1. Bayer 04 Leverkusen
2. ManU, especially now that they´ve got Berbatov.
3. ANY team that is playing against Bayern München!


----------



## Monkee3000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Celtic FC

Hail Hail The Celts are Here


----------



## Tanas (Sep 12, 2008)

FIVE TIME EUROPEAN CHAMPIONS!!!!

Liverpool 2 - Manchester United 1


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> _Edited by The Teej - Ok son, calm down, no need for that._



Ow nice, they've just bought a Belgium player for a record transfer price for Belgium ( 20 million 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Tnx!


----------



## Zalda (Apr 23, 2009)

Manchester United!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Don't have a top three, I'm one of those who thinks that they should only support the club that is close to where you were born.  Use to support Nottingham Forest, they were good a while back (I'm talking mid 90's).
> 
> Don't really follow them much now as its just depressing.



Exactly my feelings mate.  That's why I support Man City, they're shite and I don't really watch them very often but it's the team closest to where I was born and Man U is just way too trendy.


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 24, 2009)

são paulo


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 25, 2009)

1.Celtic
2.Celtic
3.Celtic

Hail Hail the Celts are here!


lookie here Ive answered a thread twice thats how much I love the Hoops


----------



## mewcuss (Apr 25, 2009)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Home town team
2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thi*s* one is be*c*a*u*se I like half of the players and not the club itself or the *m*anager!


----------



## blackfira (Apr 25, 2009)

National : Japan

Club : Celtic


----------



## Satangel (Apr 26, 2009)

Goddamn, Man U is so freaking awesome!
Yesterday they were 0-2 behind to Tottenham Hotspurs, and in just 20 minutes they made it 5-2!
Unbelievable!


----------



## fateastray (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not a soccer fan at all, but I used to rooting for Feyenoord. At the international competition, rooting for ORANJE! of course.


----------



## Bovver (Apr 27, 2009)

Gefle IF FF is the only team I support... and the national team of course.

Otherwise it's the team I've got money on that I'm cheering on.


----------



## david432111 (Apr 27, 2009)

CHELSEA!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 27, 2009)

MANU ROCKZ!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 27, 2009)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Flawsdraw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only mackems were as obsessed with Sunderland as they are with Newcastle


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm a huge football fan, have been into football for over 15 years now.
I'm completely addicted, I watch almost every single game on TV, I have played in a local team for over 10 years (until I had to move, for my studies), hehe... I still play with friends every now and then though.

However, as odd as it may seem, I don't support any particular teams.
I just like to watch good football. Lately, I love watching Barcelona and the EPL games. 
I'm hoping for a fantastic Barcelona-MU C1 finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On international games, I of course support France, whole heartedly.


----------



## sepinho (Apr 27, 2009)

FCN, also known as Glubbers.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 27, 2009)

speaking of france.... when are they gonna fire the manager?


----------



## dice (Apr 27, 2009)

ARSENAL FAN TILL I DIE​


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 27, 2009)

Andrei Arshavin said:
			
		

> “If I had it in my power to introduce a ban on women driving cars and to withdraw all their licences, I would do it without thinking twice”


----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 28, 2009)

Manchester all the way!


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 28, 2009)

MrDillDough said:
			
		

> Manchester all the way!




Which one?


----------



## Sn4k3X (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Ajax 
2. Manchester United
3. Real Madrid (cause of all the dutch people =p)


----------



## Lubbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Manchester United!!!!

and for international Portugal (because of Ronaldo im a massive fan) or Netherlands (im quarter dutch)


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 28, 2009)

It's so easy to just declare yourself a Manchester United fan.  "Hooray, 'my' team won again,"

Can't say I give a stuff about any team other than the one in my home town, although I guess it would be much easier to just ditch them and say I support Real Madrid, Man United and Inter Milan, buy a replica shirt and watch them on the telly instead of trapsing halfway across the country to watch us get twatted 3-0 in the rain before getting hit in the face with a pound coin thrown by some local oik and crushed against a wall by a police horse's arse.


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> It's so easy to just declare yourself a Manchester United fan.  "Hooray, 'my' team won again,"



For every genuine fan out there you'll have more than quadruple the number of glory hunters.


.. It's funny how I used to laugh at all Chelsea fans  (before money-bags came in)


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonight it's Man U - Arsenal, good luck to the Gunners!


----------



## Satangel (May 1, 2009)

1-0, thanks to O'Shea!
Too bad Almunia played almost perfect, else it would have been more.
Hopefully Man U doesn't get surprised in Emirates now, Arsenal away and Arsenal home are 2 different teams!


----------



## kjean (May 1, 2009)

lost interest in soccer since 2003.


----------



## zeromac (May 1, 2009)

manchester united?


----------



## fateastray (May 1, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> lost interest in soccer since 2003.



Guus Hiddink will eat you.=P


----------



## BumFace (May 1, 2009)

Man United! woot hate Arsenal and Chesea


----------



## Satangel (May 1, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with buying real football shirts online? Where did you buy yours?


----------



## mollekemiel (May 1, 2009)

West Ham 

up the irons !!

@satangel: standard will beat bruges next week


----------



## twisteddeeds (May 1, 2009)

@ mollekemiel 

thats up the hammers


----------



## X D D X (May 1, 2009)

Back in the day, I used to support Arsenal. I don't really follow soccer much anymore.


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 1, 2009)

Fortuna Sittard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As Hadrian said on page 1, I too believe that you only should be supporting the club from your birthplace and your national team.


----------



## Domination (May 2, 2009)

Lost interest long ago, but my fave in the past and in FIFA Soccer 09 is probably Chelsea....


----------



## dajavax (May 2, 2009)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Fortuna Sittard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, so Tigres and the mexican team for me. And Monterrey when they're not against Tigres =P. (both are from my city)


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2009)

mollekemiel said:
			
		

> West Ham
> 
> up the irons !!
> 
> @satangel: standard will beat bruges next week



You follow Belgian football? Cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I know, I'm a big fan of Club Brugge, but the way they play now it's just so bad.
I know we're going to lose next week, especially since this match one of our top defenders got a red card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Club Brugge is all fucked up the last 3 years, but this year is definitely the worst.


----------



## OSW (May 2, 2009)

Liverpool!

"You'll never walk alone"

Mainly because of the players too...


----------



## mollekemiel (May 2, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> mollekemiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah, Onyewu is the best !!!


----------



## BoomtownBilly (May 2, 2009)

Sheffield united


----------



## Pokestar (May 2, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


I do both  , i play for and support


----------



## casidepro (May 2, 2009)

Valenciaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!! is THE BEST!!


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2009)

mollekemiel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah lol, thought it would be for that player you would love Standard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great player, amazing muscles, I've seen him score goals with his head on a corner, making sure he was all clear by just pushing all the opponents away.
Amazing guy, exactly what we need at Club Brugge


----------



## dice (May 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> lol



Lol, where did you find that?


----------



## dice (May 7, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pesfan.com forums mate.


----------



## Satangel (May 7, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I'm glad he got a yellow card for that, Ballack is so pathetic.
That's why I like Chelsea the less of the big 4 of the Premier League.
How many schwalbes you see by Ballack, Drogba, Anelka, .... in 1 match, it's just unbelievable.
And all those 'hands' balls, half of them weren't hands. The only one that should have been a penalty is the one with Piqué.
I'm so glad it's going to be Barça - Man U, I'm looking forward to it already!
Thanks for the link dice, I'll check it out.


----------



## mollekemiel (May 10, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> mollekemiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indeed
now you now he is the best.  told you so !!!
btw good luck on the last game , bruges can still be third.


----------



## Satangel (May 10, 2009)

mollekemiel said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah lol, but the way he got that penalty was just lame.
There is always pulling and pushing when a corner is taken, that was no foul at all.
You can't believe a bear like Onyewu gets pushed over by someone half the size of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His header was nice though.


----------



## Satangel (May 12, 2009)

Topic is now renamed to the BIG Soccer Thread (thanks to dice)
You can discuss soccer news here in general now.


----------



## BlueStar (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Szyslak (May 13, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

>








  I can't stop laughing about that.


----------



## OSW (May 13, 2009)

god, those are freaking hilarious! kill me now!


----------



## Satangel (May 17, 2009)

Manchester United champions of England for the 3rd time in a row!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Barcelona champions of Spain!






Gonna be a great Champions League, the champions of the 2 best competitions in the world against each other.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 18, 2009)

Vancouver Whitecaps.
They're going to be expanded into the MLS in 2011! =D


----------



## Tanas (May 27, 2009)

Barcelona 2-0 Manchester United  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well done lads


----------



## kalmis (May 28, 2009)

Good for Barcelona! That red-nosed Scottish hobo should retire.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Barcelona 2-0 Manchester United
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They deserved it.
Man U were tired of the long long season and they weren't playing good at all.
Barcelona was the best team on the court, simple as that.
Enjoy it!

Coming from a Man U fan btw


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2009)

This is just too damn funny to not be mentioned:

http://www.bigsoccer.com/forum/blog.php?b=3286


----------



## OSW (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha, thanks for the link man, some classic gifs right there.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2009)

Goddamn, Real Madrid is really spending a shitload of money on players....
Already spent 170 million pounds on players this transfer season!
And with C. Ronaldo gone, I can't see Man U win the Premier League for the 4th time in a row....


----------



## Zalda (Aug 17, 2009)

Come on Man U!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2009)

Yippie, Man U won again! 
But I don't think we're gonna win the Championship again... 
I think it's between Arsenal and Chelsea. I really hope Arsenal wins it, and that will probably depend on the injuries in this season.
Chelsea has also a very good team, but I don't like the likes of Ballack and Obi Mikel.


----------



## OSW (Aug 25, 2009)

Liverpool, you said I'll never walk alone!

But, you lost


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2009)

Swansea City lost again yesterday, we nearly had the game abandoned due to us going down to six players. We ended up having to force an injured player to stay on the field. 

Still though, they're my local team and losing on a regular basis (what this season will be) is character building stuff. Though I've already seen us relegated, nearly relegated out of the football league and close to bankruptcy a few time in my lifetime. I'm 19 FFS, I shouldn't be going through this.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 27, 2009)

1: Chelsea FC
2: Southend United FC

Up the blues! this year looks like a promising year for us.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Liverpool, you said I'll never walk alone!
> 
> But, you lost
> 
> ...



Got that right, Chelsea is looking super good. They are the top favorite for the Championship this year. 
But I don't know, the season is still long, and the Africa Cup can ruin there chances pretty hard.... 
I hope Man U becomes champion again, but what I saw today at Old Trafford wasn't all that promising at all! 
Arsenal deserved the game, we got on top with a dive from Rooney and a very lucky own-goal. But Arsenal was way better then us, they deserved it.
If Man U don't become champions, I hope and think it will be Arsenal.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2009)

This foul just happened yesterday in our Belgian competition.
It was the match between Anderlecht and Standard Luik. 
There has been a lot of rivalry between these 2 clubs, especially in the last 3 years, because Standard won the title the past 2 years, always very close with Anderlecht.

It is kinda cruel though, and if you are sensitive to blood and injuries, don't open this spoiler!



Spoiler











The foul was done by Axel Witsel, one of our most promising Belgian footballers, and sure to end up in one of the best teams in the world. He also won the 'Golden Shoe' award last year, which is given to the best footballer of that season.
I think he is overrated though, I think there are way better footballers then him in our competition.

But this foul, damn. That is gonna follow him for the rest of his career.....

But Wasilewski, the player that was injured, will not football for at least a year. It was an double open leg break.

Some more pics, to see the gratitude of the foul:



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## geedub (Aug 31, 2009)

' ouch '

that was a nasty tackle he should get a very long ban for that !


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2009)

National team of Belgium is sucking so hard! They aren't gonna get to the World Cup in South Africa, and that's the 4th big tournament we miss!
We have also never been ranked so low. It's a fucking disgrace! The players don't want to fight anymore, they don't want to play for the national team anymore.
And so much talent, all going to waste!

Luckily England has qualified itself!


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Woot, Man U owned Man City! (again)
Although 6 minutes of added time is ridiculous, it was such a great game!


----------



## Tanas (Sep 24, 2009)

it was a good game up until that peice of scum scored the winner


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> it was a good game up until that peice of scum scored the winner



You can't say Man U didn't deserve the game, in the second half, Man City was nowhere (in terms of playing, not scoring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 5, 2010)

My fave teams:
Lazio
Arsenal
Villareal
Can't beleive united lost 1-0 to Leeds in the FA Cup. First time theyve ever been knocked out in the 3rd round! Who do you think will win the prem this year? I think Chelsea but its hard to say since they will lose a lot of players to the African cup of nations - drogba,essien, mikel etc. I dont think Man U will win it this year they have a lot of injuries at the moment. Btw if they do win, it will be the first time a team has ever won 4 titles in a row. I really dont want that to happen.
World Cup should be good this year. Dont know how England will do, people are saying this is the year but they always say that and it just never seems to happen...
Elsewhere, Hadrian said on the 1st page that Forest are doing bad and its depressing watching them, true but theyre 3rd in the championship at the moment, they could be playing in the premier league next season. But I think Newcastle and WBA will get promoted.
Messie won player of the year for 09, I think he deserved it. The other contenders were ronaldo, messie and kaka.
Yeah, I like soccer/football
oh yeah, liverpool are doing really BAD this season- 7th! I think they need to sack rafa asap. I also think they wont be in the top 4 theyll be replaced by Man city, spurs, or villa


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 5, 2010)

ain't no soccer fan, and don't watch it normaly, the only exception is during the the world championship when i watch the games of brazil, and that only as long as brazil isn't kicked out:.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2010)

Tottenham 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moving into the top 4 this season


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Tottenham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hate tottenham being an arsenal fan
but i think you will move into the top 4 this season


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Tottenham
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tottenham say that every season, they should have "Top four this season" written in Latin under their crest.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 5, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol true but this year is there biggest chance with livpool failing


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> My fave teams:
> Lazio
> Arsenal
> Villareal
> ...



Indeed, I think 'The Big 4' will finally be altered this season. I hope it Tottenham that takes the spot, like them more then Manchester Shitty. Hopefully it's Tottenham, sorry bik


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 6, 2010)

I love football (soccer) and my favorite team is FC Bayern München, since it is common in my family and there is a deep passion for this club because of that. 

I dislike ManU the most for known reasons... Till this very day I find the names Teddy Sheringham and Ole Gunnar Solskjær very unlikeable!

Let`s see what we`ll be able to accomplish in the CL, if Ribery and Robben are ready and fit to strike from left and right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




European Teams I like (if the don`t play against FCB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

-England: FC Arsenal
-Italy: Lazio Rom (doesn`t look good at the moment unfortunately but I think that goes for the whole league internationally... it`s not what it used to be)
-Spain: Deportivo La Coruna
-France: Paris St.-Germain


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 6, 2010)

Today is wednesday and we (arsenal) are playing Bolton. If we win we will only be one point behind Chelsea.
Yeah I think United need to bring in a new striker, Berbatov hasnt been as good as excpected. Hopefilly arsenal will also buy in the transfer period I think if we want to win the prem we need someone like a Viera. We might also need a striker since Van Persie is injured again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope Man Shitty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do get 4th place or even Villa not Spurs booooo! But I think it was wrong to sack Hughes. Sure, the owners invested a lot and want results quickly but he had them in the semis of the Carling Cup and in the prem he was doing okay, too many draws though. But they should of let him stay at least to the end of the season he had a good relationship with Bellamy and Given (arsenal are apparently trying to sign these). I think if Mancini doesnt get into the top 4 they will sack him and look for someone big like Murinho.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 6, 2010)

TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR!!!
Finally a top four team


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 6, 2010)

dammit, bolton v arsenal is postponed cos of snow


----------



## playallday (Jan 6, 2010)

We only have one pro soccer team in Canada so my favorite team has to be Toronto FC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone here even play soccer?


----------



## Thoob (Jan 6, 2010)

Glasgow Rangers! The world's most successful football club. Look it up. The thing is, to use a Scottish word, they are playing absolutely "pish" at the moment.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 7, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> We only have one pro soccer team in Canada so my favorite team has to be Toronto FC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play soccer/football for my school team


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Glasgow Rangers! The world's most successful football club. Look it up. The thing is, to use a Scottish word, they are playing absolutely "pish" at the moment.



hail hail

Celtic fan here as you could probably tell.

Rangers most sucessful football team? I'm afraid winning the scottish leauge isn't anything to brag about. How many europeon cups Is included in that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm just kidding btw I just like the old firm banter


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> We only have one pro soccer team in Canada so my favorite team has to be Toronto FC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I play it with the local soccer team.
I have to play with our class team against the teachers team next week, hopefully we win! They are quite good, even sports classes can't win sometimes against them.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2010)

My uncle works for tottenham

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&c...amp;aq=&oq=


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> My uncle works for tottenham
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&c...amp;aq=&oq=



Cool, he must earn a nice bit of money then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chelsea won 7-2 against Sunderland today, goddamn, I really think there is no stopping them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diouf scored his first goal for Man U though, good for him.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 17, 2010)

I think 9-1 is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want Chelsea or Man U to win


----------



## leemufc (Jan 18, 2010)

man utd till i die
been going since i was 6
ive seen the bad times (watching liverpool win the league every year) and the good times (last 15 years)
i hate to say this but money is everything in football now and unless your bought by a wealthy arab/oil tycoon your fcked!!
the only clubs in contention to buy top players are man city (owned by rich arab) or real madrid (get in debt and goverment bails them out every time)
to me real madrid have a great history but are the most evil and corrupt club inb the world!!
a maximum number of foriegn players rule needs to happen in england or we will never win the world cup again.
havent you noticed two clubs owned by americans are are in deep shit so maybe people are right in saying americans no fuck all about football sorry soccer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GLAZERS OUT STOP LEECHING !!!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 18, 2010)

Actually Boaz Myhill a good keeper and he's American

also I started hating man City when the wanted to buy Kaka it was just stupid money and I really respect Kaka for rejecting it it was a great thing to do


----------



## leemufc (Jan 24, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Actually Boaz Myhill a good keeper and he's American
> 
> also I started hating man City when the wanted to buy Kaka it was just stupid money and I really respect Kaka for rejecting it it was a great thing to do


rooney didnt think so


----------



## alidsl (Jan 24, 2010)

leemufc said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defoe does


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2010)

leemufc said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 goals, gotta love Rooney! Hopefully he's topfit for the World Championship, can't wait.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 24, 2010)

Defoe and Rooney strikers in the England squad possibly

that looks a strong attack

I'm unsure of the keeper that Cappelo will pick for England


----------



## leemufc (Jan 24, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Defoe and Rooney strikers in the England squad possibly
> 
> that looks a strong attack
> 
> I'm unsure of the keeper that Cappelo will pick for England


yes there are certainly alot of strikers to choose from but keeping is a problem
still it cant be easy being a keeper in england when every little mistake is scrutinized and broadcasted by our unforgiving media
my 7 year old lads a keeper and i cant stand watching him for fear of a mistake


----------



## alidsl (Jan 25, 2010)

I laughed when Robinson missed the ball in the Croatia game, but I think it's going to be James again


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2010)

Euro 2012 qualifying draw:

*GROUP A:* Azerbaijan, Kazakhstan, Belgium, Austria, Turkey, Germany
*
GROUP B:* Andorra, Armenia, Macedonia, Republic of Ireland, Slovakia, Russia

*GROUP C:* Faroe Islands, Estonia, Slovenia, NORTHERN IRELAND, Serbia, Italy

*GROUP D:* Luxembourg, Albania, Belarus, Bosnia, Romania, France

*GROUP E:* San Marino, Moldova, Hungary, Finland, Sweden, Netherlands

*GROUP F:* Malta, Georgia, Latvia, Israel, Greece, Croatia

*GROUP G:* Montenegro, WALES, Bulgaria, Switzerland, ENGLAND

*GROUP H:* Iceland, Cyprus, Norway, Denmark, Portugal

*GROUP I:* Liechtenstein, Lithuania, SCOTLAND, Czech Republic, Spain


----------



## Zalda (Feb 21, 2010)

fuck yeah, barca won with 4-0 against Racing Santander, some fantastic goals over there. 
and wow, man u lost against everton


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 21, 2010)

MANCHESTER UNITED!!!

Sooo happy they beat AC milan.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 21, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> MANCHESTER UNITED!!!
> 
> Sooo happy they beat AC milan.



Yeah, although Scholes' goal was incredibly lucky, I'm too glad they won!
Rooney is just fantastic, hopefully he's still that good when the World Cup begins!


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 21, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> _Burai_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah! Rooneys on fire.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Feb 21, 2010)

dsfsdfsdfsdgfghert


----------



## leemufc (Feb 22, 2010)

nicky041192 said:
			
		

> _Burai_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blame was yet again no rio or vidic (hard with both top class defenders out!)
wes brown/evans not good enough
chelsea are the team with the bad discipline -luckily winning one nil against us and then start kicking anyone/diving to preserve the lead !!!!
rooney is slightly overrated but we english like to do this so we can knock them down when they fail!!! (sad really)


----------



## alidsl (Feb 23, 2010)

Evans is not a good defender at all, he doesn't have any presence on the field


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2010)

Rooney does it again! 
2 goals against Fulham and a pre-assist for the 3rd one.
What a fantastic player, just marvelous. Definitely the best player in the world at this moment.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 14, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rooney does it again!
> 2 goals against Fulham and a pre-assist for the 3rd one.
> What a fantastic player, just marvelous. Definitely the best player in the world at this moment.



Still Shrek, I hate him ( But I can admit that he is good )

But I'm just happy that we stole Tevez ( City supporter here ) as he has played amazingly this season, shame about Robinho though, we spent all that money on him and he ended up being a waste.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got to agree on that, he's ugly as hell. But what a player, just fantastic. Works so hard, always scores and no girly footballer like Nani and CR.

Yeah I really miss Tevez, he was a lot like Rooney (ugly, works hard, fast) but he chose the money above the glory.
If Tevez was still here, we would already be champions....
Also, Real Madrid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damn, I laughed so hard when they went out of the CL, so much money, so much talk, but just the same mistake like they always make!
God I hope for a Barcelona - Chelsea final and Barcelona wins it again in the Bernabeu stadium of Real. How cool would that be?!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.



Same here. I totally agree! I hate to watch the sports and never understand many people watch the sports.. Its waste the time. Anyway, I love to play some sports myself -- NO TV or watch sports at all! They are annoying and make a lots of money and what we get ? NONE.. Why bother.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

CHELSEA


----------



## luke_c (Mar 15, 2010)

Beckham's out of the World Cup now, as if we weren't as in enough shit as it was


----------



## Satangel (Mar 20, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> CHELSEA



CHELSEA


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Soccer sucks.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Belgian Soccer sucks.



Fix'd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I just love it, I'm pretty sure that when I grow up I'll just eat and breathe soccer. And thanks to technology I will be able to watch every soccer game anywhere, anytime.
That's just fricking awesome in my opinion, I just love to see the ball roll


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 21, 2010)

1.Man U

But Soccer is like my most not preffered sport.
I'm all Badminton.

And who Bumped this topic.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

MUFC>All :3
We better beat Liverpool...


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 21, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> MUFC>All :3
> We better beat Liverpool...


1-1 atm, isnt it


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

2-1


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 21, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> 2-1


Shit, to Man U?


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, Park owns.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 21, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> Hiz_95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Park scored, instead of posting everything that happens here why don't you just look at it live or stay on this


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> bik75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am on BBC sport since I can't watch the match.
Sorry If I'm spamming.


----------



## ragde (Mar 21, 2010)

In my world it is not soccer!!!! It is Football or Futbol. 

And Chivas (mexico) is my favorite. After that Barcelona.


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

I support Celtic and my partener supports Rangers, so its pretty heated whens its old firm time.


----------



## dice (Apr 29, 2010)

Had to post this.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2010)

Shame that this is part of the wonderful sport


----------



## luke_c (Apr 29, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Shame that this is part of the wonderful sport


Yeah, at least the cheats are out


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2010)

World Cup is over, Spain is the winner! So glad they won, hence the avatar


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> When do we have  a friendly match? I really need some soccer



If you really need to see some soccer, it's European Championship of players under 19!
It starts tomorrow, July 18th and here's the schedule:

*Group 1:*
France (FR)
Holland (HOL)
Austria (AUS)
England (ENG)

18 July
18.00u (GMT + 2)
AUS - ENG
21.00u
FR - HOL (GMT + 2)

21 July
18.00u (GMT + 2)
FR - AUS
HOL - ENG

24 July
18.00u (GMT + 2)
ENG - FR
HOL - AUS


*Group 2:*
Croatia (CRO)
Spain (ESP)
Italy (IT)
Portugal (POR)

18 July
16.00u (GMT + 2)
CRO - ESP
IT - POR

21 July
15.00u (GMT + 2)
ESP - POR
16.00u (GMT + 2)
CRO - IT

24 July
16.00u (GMT + 2)
POR - CRO
ESP - IT


----------



## emigre (Jul 17, 2010)

The Championship season is only a few week away and the struggle will begin. #If anyone's wondering, I support Swansea City and we've apointed another manager recently. Brendon Rogers, he's had mild success at Watford and failure at Reading. Championship baby. I'm also half tempted to write Premiership preview actually, I've always fancied my hand at wannabe journalism.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Im with Barcelona


----------



## Satangel (Jul 18, 2010)

Watching England U19 now, they are winning!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 4, 2010)

France won the U19 European Championship. They beat Spain in the finals. Bit disappointed with that actually, I expected Spain to win it too


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 4, 2010)

10 days to go!!!!
Spanish Super Cup
And
Barclays

w00t cant wait


----------



## emigre (Aug 4, 2010)

The Premier league want to run schools.

For fucks sake.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 8, 2010)

Manchester United just won the English Supercup against Chelsea!
Fantastic game, with goals of Valencia (nice assist of Rooney), Hernandez 'Chicharito' (really funny), Kalou (boo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and Berbatov (nice finishing)

Good old Scholesy played a magnificent match, absolutely stunning performance, and was named Man of the Match.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 8, 2010)

Toronto won over Montaga in the CONCACAF Champions League game 5 days ago.


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Manchester United just won the English Supercup against Chelsea!
> Fantastic game, with goals of Valencia (nice assist of Rooney), Hernandez 'Chicharito' (really funny), Kalou (boo
> 
> 
> ...



THe community shield is just a glorified friendly. THE championship season started yesterday and the Swans lost to Hull. Not to surprising, we always start slow.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but it was a really entertaining match, and I liked the effectiveness and the creativity from the duo Berbatov and Chicharito. 
Also nice to see Man U win against Chelsea for a while


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought i would bump this:
The spanish and italian leagues have begun.I


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2010)

Happy with Newcastle's transfer dealings, Tiote and Ben Arfa are great additions to the squad, particularly the latter - we've been crying out for someone to link our midfield to Carroll.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 2, 2010)

glory, glory united!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahahhahah Barca ownage in the champions league, 5-1 suck that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel bad for Valencia from Man Utd not being able to play this season


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of Barca...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Speaking of Barca...


haha made me lol


----------



## azure0wind (Sep 15, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha.... the man cries.....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't like soccer because of it having no salary cap in my opinion that really sucks I like the game but not the system.Leauges should have caps.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 15, 2010)

My team is Crystal Palace. SHUT UP, LET ME EXPLAIN. When I was about 3, they were on TV. Cup final or something. I dunno. Long time ago. My dad asked me which I was supporting and being 3 at the time I picked the one which sounded best in my head. Now it's 20 years later and I'm too bone idle to switch allegiance.

I also keep a close eye on Reading, as it's technically my home town, Coventry because I live here and actually worked at the stadium for about 18 months, so I like seeing Coventry play big home games so I know the ass hats I used to work with are all rushed off their feet, and I keep an eye on Bournemouth because a girl I know went to university there.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 23, 2010)

Chelsea 3-4 Newcastle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You do the Ameobi and your turn around,
That's what it's all about
Hey!
Wooooaaaahhhh Shola Ameobi!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 24, 2010)

Berbatov playing like a man possessed. Or maybe he IS, what with that vacant stare into (mostly) empty space most of the time. The bicycle kick (overhead kick) was pure awesome, though


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 24, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I don't like soccer because of it having no salary cap in my opinion that really sucks I like the game but not the system.Leauges should have caps.


lol, "america's pastime" (aka baseball) doesn't have caps either, what with the yankees just spending jillions.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2010)

CONCACAF > UEFA


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 25, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I like baseball in fact thats a reason I hate baseball you shouldnt be assuming things.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 26, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never said you did. I was stating a fact same as you. salaries aren't everything to sports, you know. Just ask real madrid.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump it was a good saturday, im kind of dissapointed in Chelsea not scoring but atleast Barcelona played amazing in their second half vs Valencia for the 2-1 win, David Villa need to improve his finishing but overall good game.


----------



## emigre (Oct 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Bump it was a good saturday, im kind of dissapointed in Chelsea not scoring but atleast Barcelona played amazing in their second half vs Valencia for the 2-1 win, *David Villa need to improve his finishing* but overall good game.



You do know, he has a goal that's approxmately 1 in every 2 ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 18, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im talking about the match VS valencia he had good chances but just messed up the finishing, hes amazing with his runs but his finishing couldve been better, i bet even he knows he shouldve scored that night with the 1 on 1 chance he got


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 18, 2010)

Red devils have lost all trace of form whatsoever. Threw away another 2 goal lead. Damn.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hell yeah!
Its starting soon this is the best match in the season *so far*(Wait for November 7th and 28th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I'm rooting for AC Milan, Ibrahimovic is just mind blowing in their team combined with the likes of Ronaldiniho and Pato they are my team of choice.Real Madrid also have an amazing goal keeper and a good balance between attack and defense,CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hah Barca won, they are now top in la liga and their uefa group hell yeah!
Messi has 4 goals in 3 matches in uefa thats amazing.


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 21, 2010)

I wanna see a Barcelona vs Arsenal finals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Liverpool and Juventus aren't there... So I gotta root for Arsenal


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 21, 2010)

Man U v.s Real Madrid

nuff said......


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 21, 2010)

a soccer thread, i am a HUGE soccer fan, i follow Manchester United and Bayern Munchen (Munich), favourite players are, Cristiano Ronaldo, Arjen Robben and Ryan Giggs, yes i like wingers, i also play wing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, fuck you wayne rooney, fuck you, whos the whore now? (rooney announced that he is leaving man utd end of the season)


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 21, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> also, fuck you wayne rooney, fuck you, whos the whore now? (rooney announced that he is leaving man utd end of the season)



Say goodbye to Manchester  .... United and hello to Manchester City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be honest I wouldn't even want him on Man City, he only ever plays well on his own upfront and we don't play that way, and in my honest opinion Tevez is a better player anyway XD

I think he will end up at either Chelsea or in Spain ( which by the way is a career killer for English superstars e.g Becks, Owen )


----------



## alidsl (Oct 21, 2010)

What a game last night (Spurs v Inter) I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bale, he's really improved over the last 2 seasons


----------



## dice (Oct 21, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> also, fuck you wayne rooney, fuck you, whos the whore now?



He did this when he left Everton for MUTD... He's always been a whore.


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 22, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man City is a possibility, chelsea i really dont think they will get him they really dont need him it would be pointless really and spain hmm yea probable.
To be honest i think he will go to Italy. Tevez isnt better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in recent times he probably has been playing better, but rooney is a superstar, too bad he is inconsistent. I also dont know who man utd are going to rely on now, i mean nani is becoming more and more consistent but we need a better striker, we bought Owen but he doesnt even play much i think it was pointless buying him, Hernandez is doing well but we need a really good forward, berbatov needs to pull his finger out now that rooney is going.

and that is my input.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rooney just signed for 5 years at United.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 22, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rooney just signed for 5 years at United.


Thanks for letting us know.....this is fucking amazing news.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 22, 2010)

sure. no problem, mate


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 24, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rooney just signed for 5 years at United.



yea i just found out too fucking awesome news!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, all the Man U glory hunters who were giving him dogs abuse just the other day love him again.  Presumably this tantrum was to get himself a nice big pay packet - hope they've not pulled out all the stops, they're in a tricky financial position and he's been utter shit since the world cup.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2010)

My teams are Reading FC (birth town) and Crystal Palace because they were on tv when I was 3, playing Norwich in a cup final if memory serves. My old man asked me which I was following and I said Crystal Palace because as a three year old I preferred the name. Now it's 20 years later and I don't see the point in changing my allegience.

I also keep an eye on Coventry FC because I live about 3 minutes away from the stadium and actually worked there at one point. I don't support them, in fact I like to see them fail. But I keep an eye on them all the same.

As a Crystal Palace supporter I also have something of a hatred for Manchester United thanks to the Cantona Incident.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2010)

Cant wait til Mac City Vs Arsenal


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mac City... So I take it Arsenal uses MS??? peace.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Watching Man U vs Stoke....... Man u are 1-0 up thanks to a brilliant improvised
header by Hernandez.

29 mins of the match to go


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 24, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> a soccer thread, i am a HUGE soccer fan, i follow Manchester United and Bayern Munchen (Munich)...


I really like you and at the same time I don`t ... (for obvious reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Personally I hate ManU since that unfortunate day 1999... It must be hard to watch a match like that, when you sympathize with both clubs.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> that unfortunate day 1999...


You mean the day United out classed you?

Oh fucking great Man u conceded in the 81st minute Tuncy scored for Stoke........
I am praying we will come back.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just for the heck of it... THE TREBLE, BABY!!! GLORY, GLORY UNITED!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 24, 2010)

That's the other thing that annoys me about Man U (Apart from people from all over the country and the world jumping on the bandwagon instead of supporting their local club, like it's some kind of franchise) people and the media referring to them as "United" as if there aren't another billion clubs called United out there.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes fucking yes Man u scored with Hernandez again.......glory glory Man united

Suck penis Stoke City

Edit:
Man u win 2-1........come on you red devils.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 24, 2010)

Feyenoord lose 10-0 to PSV Eindhoven  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a dislike of them because they have a connection with our local rivals and their fans are twunts.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 24, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like we kicked their ass last season in CL


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 24, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> That's the other thing that annoys me about Man U (Apart from people from all over the country and the world jumping on the bandwagon instead of supporting their local club, like it's some kind of franchise) people and the media referring to them as "United" as if there aren't another billion clubs called United out there.




LOL, you nitpicking over what we decide to call the club we support? Fine, then, "red devils" it shall be, if that suits you. Glory, glory red devils!!! Yeah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peace.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2010)

Arsenal 1
Manchester City 0


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Listen if Rooney hadn't of been deliberately injured  we would have kicked your ass.

Arsenal beat Man city
3-0

Man city failed epically.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes! Rangers beat Celtic 3-1 today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You really can't beat an Old Firm derby!


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

I was happy for rangers......but how did celtic end up losing 3-1?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Please never use *Soccer* again

Here are my favourite *Football* Teams

1. AC Milan
2. Manchester United
3. FC Barcelona
4. LA Galaxy
5. Bayern Munich
6. Brazil

Here are my least *Football* Teams
1. Liverpool
2. Real Madrid
3. Inter Milan
4. Chivas USA
5. Chelsea
6. Arsenal
7. Juventus
8. Valencia
9. Roma
10. Argentina
11. International Teams that say SOCCER and not FOOTBALL. (I guess this means the USA and Canada's National Teams)
12. Rangers


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Yes! Rangers beat Celtic 3-1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap, I hate Rangers too!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 24, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Please never use *Soccer* again
> 
> Here are my favourite *Football* Teams
> 
> ...


It's a cultural thing why do people hate when people from North America say soccer.

Its not a big deal and don't double post.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

SOCCER means ASSOCIATION FOOTBALL. It is the fault of English Americans in the Pre 4th of July 1776 era. Didn't realize the double post because I quote posted.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Yes! Rangers beat Celtic 3-1 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hooray Rangers!!! (hates celtic, coz he's a lakers fan, muahahahahahaha)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Celtic is pronounced Kel-tic


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 28, 2010)

Get offa mah back, mate. It's a pun, see?


----------



## dice (Oct 28, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't when it comes to the football team.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2010)

I've always pronounced the team "sel-tic" but I would pronounce a celtic shield/whatever "kel-tic"


----------



## Kaosblade (Oct 28, 2010)

Manchester United supporter here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who saw Hernandez last gasp goal on Tueday?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kaosblade said:
			
		

> Manchester United supporter here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY FINISH, SEXY TIME to score.
Aggh now ronaldo is beating messi in the top scorer


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty sexy huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did watch arsenal hammer newcastle the other night, I feel so sorry for kruhl though. After the first goal the camera zoomed in on him and you could lip read him saying "fuck"


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2010)

WTF thats such crap refereeing in the spurs united match


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 30, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Pretty sexy huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crap refereeing and crap coverage, took an age for ESPN to show what actually happened.  Commentator says "The ref was lookign the other way", then straight after shows a replay of the ref looking straight at the ball.

Nani dives for a pen, and grabs the ball.  Ref waves it away, doesn't book him for diving or for a deliberate handball - Gomes presumes it's a free kick and the ball must be out of play seeing as Nani's held the ball.  Gomes puts the ball down, Nani makes a miricle recovery from writhing on the floor like he was going to die and runs over to the ball.  Gomes asks the ref what's going on, the ref makes a vague gesture with his hands like "Go on".  Gomes is like "What?  Take the kick?  He's standing next to the ball."  Nani puts it in the net and celebrates.  Linesman flags.  Ref discusses it with the linesman, with Ferdinand about 6 inches from his face intimidating him, ref overrules the linesman and gives the goal.

Guess that's how games are reffed at Old Trafford though, he was probably already worried about Fergie complaining over him not giving a pen for Nani's original dive.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh Yeah Villa is back!!!!
Barcelona 5-0 Sevilla
Messi, Messi, Villa, Villa, Alves!!!
Hell Yeah!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bloody haters and their excuses. Of course it doesn't matter that the 80+ minutes before that, United was actually demolishing Spurs. No, they choose to see what they want. Shut up!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 31, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Bloody haters and their excuses. Of course it doesn't matter that the 80+ minutes before that, United was actually demolishing Spurs. No, they choose to see what they want. Shut up!!!



They were only 1-0 up, if that had gone against Man U to make it 1-1 you'd be seething.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah right. Spurs were about as close to scoring as liverpool is to winning the league. They weren't gonna score, anyone could see that. God, haters and their innate stupidity, really. Go stuff yourselves and continue cheering your clubs.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Yeah right. Spurs were about as close to scoring as liverpool is to winning the league. They weren't gonna score, anyone could see that. God, haters and their innate stupidity, really. Go stuff yourselves and continue cheering your clubs.



QFT, Spurs were superbad, like really shit. Man U won rightly.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 31, 2010)

Michigan State Did Horribly Yesterday lol


----------



## alidsl (Oct 31, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Yeah right. Spurs were about as close to scoring as liverpool is to winning the league. They weren't gonna score, anyone could see that. God, haters and their innate stupidity, really. Go stuff yourselves and continue cheering your clubs.


Apart from hitting the post and forcing Van der Sar to make some very good saves, nowhere close

If anything, until Nani's goal Tottenham were beating Man U to the ball almost every time in midfield


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 1, 2010)

What a result yesterday. absolutely hammered the mackems.  They were crowing all week about how they were better than us in every department and they were so sure they had us well beat.  There were hardly any away fans left when Bent scored his consolation goal


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, right... Thing is United was beating them by goals by then. And in football goals matter more than getting to the ball. Such noobity.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 1, 2010)

Gomes should not have assumed a free kick and thrown the ball 10 yards in front of him if it was a free kick. Nani twice looked at the ref for confirmation before putting it in the goal. Just stupid goalkeeping, the ref maybe could have been clearer but no excuse for Gomes.

Also anyone saying Spurs dominating the game is mental, just look at the stats and shots on target. VdV had a nice shot and one post hit and that was their total chances, hardly even direct chances more just long range efforts.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2010)

But it WAS a free-kick, Nani had his hands all over the ball


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 2, 2010)

Whistle not blown, flag not up = no free kick. Advantage was assumed to Spurs, then Gomes stupidly throws the ball ten yards forward without actually confirming there was a free kick.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2010)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Whistle not blown, flag not up = no free kick. Advantage was assumed to Spurs, then Gomes stupidly throws the ball ten yards forward without actually confirming there was a free kick.
> 
> And when the ref plays advantage and the opposition immediately get the ball, then play gets pulled back and the free kick is awarded.  Which is presumably what the linesman flagged for, before the ref, after waving all the spurs players away, allowed Ferdinand to stand 6 inches from his face and influence his decision.
> 
> QUOTEThing is United was beating them by goals by then.



Not by goals, by a goal.  Fergie would have gone absolutely mental if that had gone against Man U.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 6, 2010)

United won again!!! Glory, glory United!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2010)

oh shit liverpool is leading chelsea


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> oh shit liverpool is leading chelsea



Why shit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Every point Chelsea loses is good for United, so for once, GO LIVERPOOL!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support ManU and Chelsea lol weird i know XD


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck?

In proper football news, Swansea City won beat Cardiff away. Oh we have the bragging rights.

Also, I've got to say I'm impressed at how good Newcastle have been this season.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, Liverpool - Chelsea 2-0! Fuck yeah, hopefully Chelsea loses come on.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 7, 2010)

Newcastle beating Arsenal due to an inept keeper's mistake. Anyone even remotely surprised???


----------



## alidsl (Nov 7, 2010)

It was fabianski wasn't it?

I think he's a crap keeper, arsenal needs a good keeper for once


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 8, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Newcastle beating Arsenal due to an inept keeper's mistake. Anyone even remotely surprised???



Wasn't an enormous screw up, he came for it, he didn't get it.  Thought we played really well against Arsenal and were worthy of the win to be honest.  Here's a good article about how we dealt with their threat

http://www.zonalmarking.net/2010/11/08/new...rsenal-tactics/


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 9, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...tic/9168655.stm



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Celtic aim to ban those found responsible for a giant anti-poppy banner displayed at the weekend.
> 
> The protest unveiled on Saturday read: "Your deeds would shame all the devils in Hell. Ireland, Iraq, Afghanistan. No bloodstained poppy on our Hoops."








Their proofreader must have been banned from the stadium already


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

>




WIN!!!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 11, 2010)

Some more pics from the Man Shitty - Man United derby:
















O Rafael, what a terrific RB that has become.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 11, 2010)

Not long now before MAN scUm are Manchester's second team, the tide is already turning...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Not long now before MAN scUm are Manchester's second team, the tide is already turning...





Keep dreaming. Believe me, it helps.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 11, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a dream, its reality me old glory hunter.

Answer me this? How can a club with a £700,000,000 debt compete against a club with a multi billionaire owner who has limitless funds to spend on players? 
Even Rooney isn't dumb enough to believe that Man U are going to remain the dominant force in Manchester, he's only there now because he likes his new wage packet.

So now who is the real dreamer here?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's a reality??? Hundreds of millions spent and, uh, what was it last season??? 5th??? Or what??? Drawing to a team whose starters are either injured or sick with the flu??? Hey, at least wolves scored. Oh, wait, you'd know that seeing as they, uh, beat your sorry butts.

Yeah, must be easy to keep yourself stoned with the same lies when you have that much cash to waste, huh??


----------



## Tanas (Nov 11, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Work in progress. oh yeah and I'm not even a Man City supporter I'm what you call a realist.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 11, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a United fan boy. But really??? Realism??? Try raiding the City tropy case and... Oh, wait, they don't have one. Or, uh, at least see what they've "accomplished" so far in relation to their lies promises. What was it a few seasons back??? UCL champions??? Tottenham has a better chance at that, seeing as they actually qualified. EPL champion??? Yeah, uh... Liverpool prob has a better chance on that one. Oh, hey, getting Kaka??? Wait, uh, Real scooped him up, wasn't satisfied and took Ronaldo too...

So, uh, yeah... When a team can't even keep a manager for more than 1 season, then the only tides turning are those in the nearest shorelines. Seriously.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 13, 2010)

Villa


----------



## Satangel (Nov 14, 2010)

Chelsea lost, epic!
Man U still so close, come on you Reds!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Madridi (Nov 18, 2010)

I was at the game, sitting at the exact same location where that first replay goal can be seen.. Amazing Messi!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 18, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> I was at the game, sitting at the exact same location where that first replay goal can be seen.. Amazing Messi!!


Wow just wow thats like so lucky i hate living in this dumb place where nobody gives shit bout football omg you actually saw the starts like messi, ronaldiniho, alves, how cool.I swear im gonna see em before i die


----------



## Madridi (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha yeah man that was awesome, and the whole game and atmosphere was awesome.
Man, Messi is from another planet.. he's unreal!!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 20, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> Haha yeah man that was awesome, and the whole game and atmosphere was awesome.
> Man, Messi is from another planet.. he's unreal!!



Sweet man! The only topteam I've been to so far is Real Madrid, but I want to see Belgium, Manchester United and Barcelona too before I die


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 21, 2010)

owned....


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2010)

AC MILAN IS DA BEST IN ITALY!!!!!!!!!! IBRA!!!!!!!! INTER SUCKS!!!!!ESPECIALLY ETO'O!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 23, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> AC MILAN IS DA BEST IN ITALY!!!!!!!!!! IBRA!!!!!!!! INTER SUCKS!!!!!ESPECIALLY ETO'O!!!!!!!



Inter inherited the worst manager possible for any team with aspirations of silverware


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 25, 2010)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> laminaatplaat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually you're both wrong. The games name is Association Football, and Soccer was a nickname given to it by the founders of the game because of the ssocia in association. Same as Rugby is the Nickname of Rugby Football.

Now that my session of necromancy has finished, I love the game but only "support" the side I'm playing on at the time. Team sports are boring to watch.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> AC MILAN IS DA BEST IN ITALY!!!!!!!!!! *IBRA*!!!!!!!! INTER SUCKS!!!!!ESPECIALLY ETO'O!!!!!!!


lol... he sucks


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glory United! 7-1
Glory Berbatov! 5 Goals


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glory, glory, United!!! Hehe, not even a consolation goal can mar the fact WE ARE AT THE TOP OF THE TABLE!!!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2010)

5 goals of Berbatov, he really picks his games to shine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But hopefully he becomes more consistent, it's been 10 games since he scored, that's just too much for a striker.


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 28, 2010)

i saw the wierdest soccer kick in youtube (real). it was just like this movie by stephen chow. nd i remember reading some folks created some new equation or w/e just to make sure it didn't break something something.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 28, 2010)

A very good MLS cup this year.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 28, 2010)

United stay on top!!! Hells yeah!!! Glory, glory, united!!!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

1) Arsenal, as I support them. Gooner for life!
2) Boca Juniors since Riquelme is my favourite player
3) AC Milan because I like Ronaldino and Pato

btw did anyone see Barca destroy Real Madrid 5-0?


----------



## Orc (Nov 29, 2010)

Renegade Zero said:
			
		

> btw did anyone see Barca destroy Real Madrid 5-0?


Yeah lol, poor Iker.


----------



## Sn4k3X (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha
barcelona really humiliated real madrid XD
nice lesson for mourinho, now i think he will shut his big mouth for a day or two


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

Sn4k3X said:
			
		

> hahaha
> barcelona really humiliated real madrid XD
> nice lesson for mourinho, now i think he will shut his big mouth for a day or two



Mourinho should do especially after that Champions League scandal he's gonna have a rough few days with the media. I do feel for Casillas too lol


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2010)

One of the best football matches I've ever seen. Iniesta, Xavi, Messi, Villa, all outstanding!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Nov 30, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> One of the best football matches I've ever seen. Iniesta, Xavi, Messi, Villa, all outstanding!



It definitely was a great game to see. Barcelona knew how to deal with the pressure of the "El Classico". The passing was mesmerizing, especially Messi's assists for Villa. Great stuff Barca!


----------



## flo (Nov 30, 2010)

They do manage to beat the shit out of Madrid each time , lol ! I'm used to 4-5 goals per match


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 1, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


That's the same for any other sport then, not just football(soccer).


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 1, 2010)

flo said:
			
		

> They do manage to beat the shit out of Madrid each time , lol ! I'm used to 4-5 goals per match


yeah me too, when i see Barca play i expect many goals.. but if Messi got that in on the 6th min it would be one of the greatest Clasico goals ever... if Villa stayed on instead of Bojan he would get his hat trick because bojan messed up on the amazing through ball given to him by losing balance.. i dont think Villa would have making it 6-0 and 7-0 if messi's goal went in at the 6th min wouldve been fun beating madrid 7-0 but aww man still 5-0 is a smack in the face for jose.... now he wont be all overconfident... VIVA BARCA!


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2010)

It's funny how man utd fans only post when they're winning.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 1, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> It's funny how man utd fans only post when they're winning.



West Ham Carling Cup on your mind eh?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 2, 2010)

They just announced the hosts for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups.
2018 for Russia and 2022 for Qatar!!!!!!


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> They just announced the hosts for the 2018 and 2022 World Cups.
> 2018 for Russia and 2022 for Qatar!!!!!!



Such a disgrace  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Especially in Qatar, I mean WTF?! What have they ever brought to football? I honestly can't name any player at all from Qatar, and I follow football a lot. 
They just picked those countries for the moneyz and corrupt governments. It should have come to a European country, this is where football got big!


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2010)

I was honestly mistified at Qatar. I just can't see any reason to host it there, the team is likely to be a pile neutralised brazilians, the country is small as fuck, it'll be bloody hot and the bid seems reliant on air conditioned pitches. I'm thinking of a certain C word has been involved.

EDIT: And its not the most liberal place in the world i.e. free speech

I fucking hate Fifa, a horrible body full of selfish cunts who are really are ruining the game.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 2, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Such a disgrace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Europe didn't bid for the 2022 World Cup.
Besides, Russia and the Middle East have never hosted it before. I think it is a good way to spread football just like what FIFA did with Africa. Though I really expected them to pick USA over Qatar.


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2010)

As the WC was going to be held in Europe in 2018, there couldn't be a European bid in 2022.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh right! The new system which came in place of the rotation system.
So in 2026, Europe and Asia can't bid right?


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2010)

yep, Europe can't bid until 2030 and Asia in 2034.


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

I saw Arsenal win again today and go top of the table and it got me thinking, who is going to win the league this season?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2010)

The only reason I know about Qatar soccer is cuz that kid missed that huge open goal


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like this is a section not for me because I mostly support basketball


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2010)

Barcelona Won 3-0.... Unstoppable


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn. United's match got rescheduled and whatnot. First loss of the season in all competitions and it goes against west ham, eh? Too friggin funny. I can just imagine Fergie going ballistic, muahahahaha.

That's not too bad, at least we still second with a game in hand, and chelsea drawing at home to everton, so not the team that started the season. Arsenal might be good for a go at it if they can stop from leaking goals.

Still... Glory, glory united!!!


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 5, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Looks like this is a section not for me because I mostly support basketball
> I support both I play football/soccer and basketball too. I started a new thread dedicated to basketball, post whatever basketball related topics there
> 
> 
> ...


I think for the title its going to Chelsea if they start winning games, Man Utd if they stop getting draws away from home or my beloved Gunners if they sort their damn defense out. It's really open this year, looking forward to see who becomes champions!


----------



## emigre (Dec 5, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Still... Glory, glory united!!!



Being serious, I haven't heard anyone say that since 1999.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 5, 2010)

1.Barcelona(Which I support)
2.Arsenal(My dad and me support)
3.Chelsea(My brother supports)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2010)

Top of the freakin table with a game in hand, oh yeah!!! Glory, glory United!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2010)

Agghhh why did Rooney miss the penalty.. I know it happens but still 2-0 VS Arsenal would be so awesome.Still United on top now..
Btw Barcelona won their game 5-0


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2010)

One of the reasons people have a dislike for Man U is all these bandwagon jumpers who've never been within spitting distance of Manchester, decide it would be fun to follow football, but can't be bothered with the hard part (ie, watching your team lose, fight relegation, possibly go out of business) and so just go "Oh, I'll be a Man United fan, they're winning a lot of a stuff at the moment - hooray, 'my' team won again!"  

The football team you follow should be your birthright, not something you choose as an adult.  Same with English people who decide to support Barcalona or Real Madrid, get out there and support your local team your spineless twats.  

The highs of following football are empty and meaningless if you've never had any lows.  There are fans whose League One title has meant more to them than any amount of trebles mean to plastic Man U fans.

No disrespect to real Man United fans by the way, I've got a good mate who can see the Stretford End out her back window.  But then like most proper Man United fans, the happy clapping plastic fantastic bandwagoners get right on her nerves.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> One of the reasons people have a dislike for Man U is all these bandwagon jumpers who've never been within spitting distance of Manchester, decide it would be fun to follow football, but can't be bothered with the hard part (ie, watching your team lose, fight relegation, possibly go out of business) and so just go "Oh, I'll be a Man United fan, they're winning a lot of a stuff at the moment - hooray, 'my' team won again!"
> 
> The football team you follow should be your birthright, not something you choose as an adult.  Same with English people who decide to support Barcalona or Real Madrid, get out there and support your local team your spineless twats.


Heh true i would but since i dont live in a football playing country and all i have is Toronto FC i think I'll pass because they dont even show MLS matches on my TV.. I choose the teams with my favorite players Barcelona and United when i choose them i didnt have much idea on trophies they won and shit just saw the  team lineup and knew i wanted to support them XD


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2010)

Well yes, but I'm going to take a guess that your favourite players also happen to be the best players in the world, so the line up might have given you a clue that they were going to be winning things


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Well yes, but I'm going to take a guess that your favourite players also happen to be the best players in the world, so the line up might have given you a clue that they were going to be winning things


Well you could say that for FC Barcelona having Messi, David Villa, XAvi etc. but United has all these new stars like Hernandez, Nani and I find them more fun to watch that an out of form Rooney


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2010)

Swansea are just outside the automatic promotion places on goal difference. Shame I reckon QPR will run away with the Championship.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> One of the reasons people have a dislike for Man U is all these bandwagon jumpers who've never been within spitting distance of Manchester, decide it would be fun to follow football, but can't be bothered with the hard part (ie, watching your team lose, fight relegation, possibly go out of business) and so just go "Oh, I'll be a Man United fan, they're winning a lot of a stuff at the moment - hooray, 'my' team won again!"
> 
> The football team you follow should be your birthright, not something you choose as an adult.  Same with English people who decide to support Barcalona or Real Madrid, get out there and support your local team your spineless twats.
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, I've never been to spitting distance of Manchester (nice expression, going to remember that one). I agree on your post, I feel the same way. I hate football fans who support a team and they can't even give me the starting line-up. 

I chose Manchester United when I was 7 years old, it was in 1999 when they won the Champions League thanks to Solskjaer with his last minute goals. Then I decided that Manchester United was the team for me, my idol played there (Beckham, what a superb professional that is), together with stunning players like Schmeichel , Giggsy and Stam. They resembled my favourite team that plays in my hometown, Club Brugge, with their fighting spirit and never giving up mentality.
Since then I've followed them quite closely, always checking the internet to know what their recent results were, watch their highlights and checking forums to see any gossip and young players that came through. Now I'm a bit older I also watch them a lot more via online streams, like the last match against Arsenal. 
I've never been there, but I plan to go when I've finished school, together with a couple of friends who also support Man U.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> One of the reasons people have a dislike for Man U is all these bandwagon jumpers who've never been within spitting distance of Manchester, decide it would be fun to follow football, but can't be bothered with the hard part (ie, watching your team lose, fight relegation, possibly go out of business) and so just go "Oh, I'll be a Man United fan, they're winning a lot of a stuff at the moment - hooray, 'my' team won again!"
> 
> The football team you follow should be your birthright, not something you choose as an adult.  Same with English people who decide to support Barcalona or Real Madrid, get out there and support your local team your spineless twats.
> 
> ...




Tell you the truth the reason I supported United is because they were the team I liked to use in FIFA 03 in GBA. We have nothing even remotely close to a pro football league here that gets even minor attention or support. Philippines is mostly a basketball country, LOL.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2010)

ARGH!!! Almost all the EPL fixtures got postponed!!! Curse you cold weather!!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 22, 2010)

I liked Barcelonas basketball team so I latched on to them for a couple of days but I realized how much bandwagon fans there were and stopped liking them.Now my favorite team is Ajax but I also still support other teams like Santos and Manchester City.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Man I love this game. Barca totally PWNED!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Messi Won Player of the year


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Messi Won Player of the year



I'm actually disappointed Iniesta or Xavi didn't win it.... 
Messi will win it again later on, but Iniesta or Xavi, I doubt they've ever been as close to win it as they were now. 
Messi of course deserves it, but Iniesta or Xavi deserved it more IMHO.

Also, why the fuck was Sneijder not in the top 3?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I really wanted to see one of them in the spotlight this time, so many people dont know how good they are


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ the fact that the only Spaniard to win the Golden Ball ever was Di Stefano, a real figurehead of Real Madrid. 
Would be awesome if a Barcelona player would win it too then


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shame he was born in Argentina.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I know that. It's weird stuff, one source says there was only one Spanish winner, the other says 2. One source says Di Stefano won it as a Spanain (which he was too, he played for the Spanish national team), the other one says he was Argentinian.


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2011)

They were just odd times, I remember Puskas was Hungarian but ended up playing for Spain.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> They were just odd times, I remember Puskas was Hungarian but ended up playing for Spain.



Oh Puskas, another Real Madrid legend (I think, haven't looked it up yet). 
It's too bad so many records from that time are just being shattered now, making those genius players look worse than for example Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't get so nostalgic about that era of players. A lot of what they achieved was in a different time, for example the majority of Real's European Cups was during a period where the game was uncompetitive. Saying that I am of the view that Real as a club are glorified to better than they are particularly in recent years where the club have been nothing but a joke.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 11, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get so nostalgic about that era of players. A lot of what they achieved was in a different time, for example the majority of Real's European Cups was during a period where the game was uncompetitive. Saying that I am of the view that Real as a club are glorified to better than they are particularly in recent years where the club have been nothing but a joke.



I don't know that much about those years of football, I wasn't born yet. It does make sense though that the years after WW 2 sports wasn't the main thing on people's mind.
Real indeed has a fantastic and probably the biggest and most successful history out there, but recently it hasn't been very good. A joke I wouldn't call it, but 2 or 3 years without prize, that's quite a long time for such a club. And especially in the CL, they've just been a joke there. I love it


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2011)

"let's sack the manager whose won our first league title for several years, becasue they were dull to watch!"

Pathetic club who have such an entitlement problem. Just like Liverpool.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 23, 2011)

Champion League Knockout Leg 1 In a few hours
I hope United pull through
and Same for Barca in Leg 2.But barca always have lost/drawn the away knockout game but in the end won overall.Hope it happens again


----------



## Monkee3000 (Feb 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get so nostalgic about that era of players. A lot of what they achieved was in a different time, for example the majority of Real's European Cups was during a period where the game was uncompetitive.



Will you please tell us, when did post WWII Football became competitive?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 24, 2011)

so...Barça all the way motherfuckers!
now on a more srs comment
since when does the temp even care for soccer?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 16, 2011)

Barca will [censored] them again in few hours


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoa, someone revivified the thread! LOL, gotta watch the FA Cup Semis later... Glory, glory, United!!!


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2011)

man utd is doing the treble this year.


----------



## dice (Apr 16, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> man utd is doing the treble this year.



And the lottery numbers for tonight are...?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 16, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!
Coudnt help it


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 16, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> man utd is doing the treble this year.



AHAHAAHAHAHAH LMAO


COME ON CITY !!!!!

YAYA toure just ended that !!!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 16, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, saw a few minutes of it and very disappointed with the mentality and quality of some United players. Shitty deserved to win 100%, they were the better and more willing team, congratz!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Barcelona:Real Madrid
1-1

Damn it the first dive my Iker on Villa was a penalty.......

but whatevere they are playing madrid 3 more times this months so they will beat them the...

Also messi kicking the ball in the crowd was..... somehing i never thought he would do


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2011)

come on spurs!!! 

my team man utd is winning the league.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsc8Vis1yOA

Beauty.


IN YOUR FACE MADRID!!!


----------



## Zorua (Apr 28, 2011)

It was sooo one sided.
I always get saddened by Real vs Barca matches.
Y U DO DIS REAL?
I NO LEAVE YOU!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

real lost the first leg to barca by 2-0.

F**k**g messi scored twice


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 28, 2011)

I really don't get how people can just 'choose' a team thousands of miles away (usually one that's winning a lot) and go "Hey, that's my team.  Yay, we won."  Do people do that for other countries during the Olympics and World Cup?  Man, my homeland isn't very good.  I know - USA! USA!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> real lost the first leg to barca by 2-0.
> 
> F**k**g messi scored twice


Lol fucking ronaldo didnt even score lmfao, viva barca!!
Real madrid can go cry in a corner with that douche jose


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope next match thry beat barca by 3-0


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah with Barcas amazing home record.. Iniesta back.No Pepe, ramos for madrid and no team talk with the douche.Keep dreaming kid


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, the only thing that matters is that today, my FC Porto plays against Villareal and will, hope so, face SC Braga in Euroleague Final!

Go Porto! Go Portugal!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 28, 2011)

[opinion]
Barcelona is overrated and if you place them in a remotely competitive league, they won't be half as good as everyone seems to think they are.
[/opinion]


[fanboyism]
GGMU!!! Go Red Devils!!!
[/fanboyism]


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> [opinion]
> Barcelona is overrated and if you place them in a remotely competitive league, they won't be half as good as everyone seems to think they are.
> [/opinion]
> 
> ...


How are the overrated?
They beat Arsenal, Real Madrid this season and its not long till they send United back with a frown too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May 28th remember the date


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL, they spend the majority of their time playing league matches in a 2-club league. You might as well toss a coin  trying to guess if they or Real are gonna win. So of course they  look unbeatable, plus they can prepare more for european competitions. Put them in the grind that English, German and Italian teams go through, they'd be half as good.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't forget ronaldo.
and some of the players like kaka',oz'il,higuain and benzema.
It is a football match and anything can happen.
real def. barca in the king's cup final,so they can do this time also(it will be a tough one without Pepe and Ramos but its not impossible)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> LOL, they spend the majority of their time playing league matches in a 2-club league. You might as well toss a coin  trying to guess if they or Real are gonna win. So of course they  look unbeatable, plus they can prepare more for european competitions. Put them in the grind that English, German and Italian teams go through, they'd be half as good.


Actually they play quality.They beat Arsenal because of their own skill, even with lots of training if the team is bad, with bad co ordination etc they would lose.
The dominated over 65% possession in every match they play including the recent Semi final and the knockout against Arsenal.

Basically you are saying the suck because their league sucks... well news flash Barca didnt make the league they made the team.The part about flipping a coin is BS seeing as Madrid have only won 1 in the last 6 Clasicos.

English Teams Barca have beaten:
Chelsea
United
Liverpool
Arsenal
(From year 2000)

Italian Teams:
Inter Milan
AC Milan
AS Roma
(Year 2000+)

The UEFA champions league mixes the teams from all parts of Europe.All teams must have a good chance and according to your logic since English teams like Arsenal have a more tough league shouldn't they have been more prepared?
Out of all the people why is Lionel Messi( somebody according to your logic plays who in a team that only has 1 good club in their league) the leading scorer.Why has he gotten play of the year 2 years straight and soon the golden boot 2 years straight too?Its about the quality.

Barcelona have one of the most amazing midfield ever.Xavi, Iniesta and Sergio along with subs that play well like Keita and Mascherano.Name 1 team with a midfield that is better than FCBs?

Spain the world champions starting 11 is about 65% Barcelona

David Villa world cup top scorer-FCB
3 candidates for player of year-FCB

Barcelona is arguably the best team atm.If you want to argue, argue after May 28th


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with that,but...

real also don't lack behind too much.
they have a good midfid with ozil and kaka.
the foward also looks good with ronaldo and benzema(both with 6 goals in 6 matches)
and don't forget the spanish captain casilias.

even though if barca manages to qualify for the finals they will have to face the newly crowned BPl chapions Man U(almost crowned).
Berbatov-19 goals in league matches(the highest in the season)
man u also have most clean sheets with 15.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm saying the team is overrated because their league is too top-heavy. See, this is always how Barca supporters go at it. To them the term overrated = team sucks, and I'm pretty sure I didn't say they suck. They boast about how they beat this team and that in Europe. Yeah? So what? Other top clubs regularly beat each other, it's to be expected in the sport. They're a good team, I'll grant you that, but put them in a more competitive environment, anything can happen.

Gotta admit though, they at least produce quality players, unlike other Spanish teams who just splash the cash every few seasons. So far, end result is one *cough*badly mangled*cough* trophy. Oh, and you shouldn't underestimate United. Too many teams have done that to their expense.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I'm saying the team is overrated because their league is too top-heavy. See, this is always how Barca supporters go at it. To them the term overrated = team sucks, and I'm pretty sure I didn't say they suck. They boast about how they beat this team and that in Europe. Yeah? So what? Other top clubs regularly beat each other, it's to be expected in the sport. They're a good team, I'll grant you that, but put them in a more competitive environment, anything can happen.
> 
> Gotta admit though, they at least produce quality players, unlike other Spanish teams who just splash the cash every few seasons. So far, end result is one *cough*badly mangled*cough* trophy. Oh, and you shouldn't underestimate United. Too many teams have done that to their expense.


Im not underestimating united at all.They are my 2nd favorite club after Barcelona and i really dont care who wins the final, Im happy.im just saying Barcelona has a very slight edge atm with Messi and David Villa coming back in form but on the other hand rooney is back too so yeah your right about the ANything can happen

EDIT:Im not sure they should play berbatov at all for any important game now.For this season he was in great form at the beginning but his form is bad now, Hernandez in the starting 11 for United can cause trouble for any team and we have seen his impact more than berba in the last few games.Fabio, Hernandez, Rooney Giggs are united's danger men


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't forget nani.
he's a very good in assisting.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 28, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he doesnt play his own game


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever the result may be it should be fun


Spoiler



the match should be like portugal vs.netherlands(world cup 2006)


----------



## Junylim (Apr 28, 2011)

1. FC BARCELONA!!
2.Man U
3.Arsenal


----------



## naved.islam14 (Apr 28, 2011)

1. FC Barcelona (I'm a big fan)
2. Arsenal (For a long time)
3. The rest


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Porto won 5-1


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 29, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Porto won 5-1



woho 5-1.


----------



## camurso_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet Mr. Platinni must be pissed, but... That's life, to bad! Go Porto! All the way to the victory!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial...e-mourinho-is-a

Lol'd


----------



## rockstar99 (May 1, 2011)

Wow.
Real Madrid lost 3-2
Barca lost 2-1

Chelsea cheated themselves back into the title race


----------



## david432111 (May 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Real Madrid lost 3-2
> Barca lost 2-1
> 
> Chelsea cheated themselves back into the title race


How did Chelsea in anyway cheat? The ref made a mistake by awarding the first goal. Kalou was very marginally offside for the second goal, but I would mean that this decision makes up for the penalty Chelsea should have had.


----------



## Satangel (May 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/editorial...e-mourinho-is-a
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> ...



It's just a matter of time until Barca becomes champions in Spain, not to worry. 
Can't tell about the Chelsea game because I haven't seen any footage yet.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 1, 2011)

yay.
liverpool won 3-0 to newcastle united.
they climed to 5th spot keeping their hopes alive for Europa league.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 1, 2011)

We... Lost... Damn...


----------



## 1234turtles (May 2, 2011)

1. inazuma japan
2. italys orpheas
3.americas unicorn

dont know any real soccer teams so i use anime ones


----------



## BouncyAssassin (May 2, 2011)

1. Brighton & Hove Albion FC. - It's where I live.
2. Arsenal. - Supported them since I was 5.
3. England. - I live there.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 3, 2011)

Barca Madrid at the Nou Camp today

inb4 5-0

Also Ronaldo has grown in respect for me because i love the way he wasnt scared and said it on Jose's face

"I dont like the tactics you use to play"


----------



## rockstar99 (May 4, 2011)

Barcelona are gonna take it all the way this time!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 4, 2011)

Don't bet on it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 4, 2011)

Hate to double-post and whatnot, but...

[fanboy rant]
UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINALS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE WE COME BARCELONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Posts merged*

Hate to double-post and whatnot, but...

[fanboy rant]
UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINALS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HERE WE COME BARCELONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BE AFRAID, BE VERY AFRAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/fanboy rant]

Woooooooooooooooot!!! GGMU!!!


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the final. It will be interesting, Barcelona seem unstoppable but Ferguson has great tactics and United have a home advantage.
And whoever wins this weekend, will probably win the Barclays Premier League (United v Chelsea). Actually even a draw would be good enough for United. I will be supporting Chelsea as I can't stand Manchester United.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 8, 2011)

AND HERNANDEZ STRIKES AT THE 36th SECOND!!!
FUCK YEAH UNITED...


----------



## rockstar99 (May 8, 2011)

2-0 BY VIDIC


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2011)

Ferguson does it again! What a team, love it. Hopefully we win the CL this time against Barca, they've won it once against us, now it's our turn!


----------



## rockstar99 (May 8, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ferguson does it again! What a team, love it. Hopefully we win the CL this time against Barca, they've won it once against us, now it's our turn!


After seeing such a good attacking display from united so far.. I seriously want them to beat barcelona


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 8, 2011)

Yes!!! United won!!! GGMU!!! 1 more point and then focus on the UCL Finals!!! Barcelona, be afraid... Be very afraid!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 8, 2011)

I wish I could get hold of a cheap ticket for the Champions League finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Oh well.. will be watching it in a big screen and/or around Wembly somewhere in a pub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 13, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2011/...celona-on-their

Only RM player I respect


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2011/...celona-on-their
> 
> Only RM player I respect


this is only because you love Spain and he's the captain.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 13, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think you understood -_-


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

GGMU!!! Go Red Devils!!! Clinch that 19th title against Blackburn!!!

Wooooooooooooot!!!


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 14, 2011)

My predictions Man u will win the league today....woot woot!!!
Stoke to beat the Man City scum 2-1 and they score via a rory delap throw on.
Oh and Man u to win the champions league despite the odds not being in our favour i feel very optimistic about our chances especially since it's at Wembley.


----------



## dice (May 14, 2011)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> My predictions Man u will win the league today....woot woot!!!
> Stoke to beat the Man City scum 2-1 and they score via a rory delap throw on.
> Oh and Man u to win the champions league despite the odds not being in *our* favour i feel very optimistic about our chances especially since it's at Wembley.



You sound like a typical United fan. (I'm not saying that you'll be wrong but it's all 'United to win and our rivals to lose' )


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2011)

Are you expecting United fans to know anything about football?


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

0-1

It was bound to happen.....

I just knew it.Pull up your socks United in the 2nd half


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Funny seeing people from all over the world delighted that "their team" has won the most premier league titles.  If Leeds had pushed on from their title win of 91 to win that many Premier League crowns in the Sky Sports era and Man U had suffered Leed's financial implosion instead then 90% of people on international forums would be going "Yay!  We won the league again!  Go Whites!  Hope we can win the Soccer Grand Series against Barca too!" And most people wouldn't even know who Man United are, in the same way people probably think Nottingham Forest is where Robin Hood lives.

Of course 'your team' is the most successful when you choose your team based on success.  It's meaningless, and it's counter productive.  You may get the instant gratification of seeing 'your' team win the top honours, but you don't get to experience the real highs and (mostly) lows of actually following your local team through thick and thin no matter what.  I bet the winners of the play off finals get more satisfaction from lifting that trophy than about 99.9% of Man U 'fans' would from a domestic/european double.

---

Anyway, on to more important matters, the mighty Whitley Bay won the FA Vase for an historic third time in a row this year, four times in total.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-13399837






HOWAY THE BAY!


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Rooney not learned anything from his ban, shouting 'fuck off' after scoring again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Wonder if the press will be as appalled about vidic and drug-cheat Rio running the length of the pitch to intimidate officials as they were after El Classico... Probably not...

Anyway, delighted to see MicMac get one over on his old employers, unlucky mackems. Also, looks like West Ham are done. On the one hand they're a team with a good history and loyal fans. On the other, they can be a bunch of twats and should have gone down instead of Sheff U after the Tevez scandal, so good riddance.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

BlueStar the thing about people choosing any team they want is starting to annoy me now every time you post it.I am in Canada who should I support in La Liga BBVA and the EPL?

We all are not lucky enough to be born in Europe and if I was I would easily have chosen my city as my team


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Does football not exist in Canada? If you've got no connection to any English cities, watch PL games as a neutral. Or just be a Man U fan like every other plastic armchair glory hunter, but do so in the knowledge that there's no better way to draw scorn and eye rolls from fans of the game in England.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Does football not exist in Canada? If you've got no connection to any English cities, watch PL games as a neutral. Or just be a Man U fan like every other plastic armchair glory hunter, but do so in the knowledge that there's no better way to draw scorn and eye rolls from fans of the game in England.


It does exist but who wouldnt want to watch the big leagues like EPL and BBVA?Being a football fan for a long time, I sure would and the reason i choose my teams is only because of the players I never check if they won any titles or not.When I choose ManU they had Tevez, Ronaldo and Rooney which was pretty awesome.Tevez and Ronaldo left but im not a glory hunter so I stayed with United even then.As for Barca same shit, Madrid won more titles than Barca I just like the barca players more.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Gee, look at the sourfaced people. Hell, I chose which team to support based on my FIFA 03 game back in the GBA games. People always whine and say such judgmental and (pardon me) retarded stuff such as "gloryhunter" etc. You try staying up til 4 am just to watch a match live on TV for straight weeks (esp those UCL matches... damn), see which of us has more passion and dedication, yeah?

Anyway, just to get away from (and prob piss off) the sourgrapers. Woooooooooooooooooooot!!! 19 titles!!! GGMU!!! Go Red Devils!!! Keep it decent next week, then off to the UCL Final!!! Hell yeah!!!


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

You're not a glory hunter because you chose man u a few years ago when they were the best team in England and you're still with them now when they're winning the title again? And you claim to also support their Spanish rivals, and when you picked them they didn't win the league, they were only pretty much the biggest team in the world with nailed on trophies in the next few years? Wow, there's loyalty for you. Try supporting a team through relegation or bankruptcy and we'll talk. I manage to watch La Liga without trying to pretend to be a catalan. My team aren't in the champions league but I don't feel the need to adopt one to watch the competition. You've got much better ice hockey teams than we have, but I still support my local Whitley Warriors instead of pretending to care who wins in Canada.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

If I was a glory hunter I would have left United after the 09-10 season since they lost the season, champions league and FA Cup?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

LOL, this BS is borderline racism. Not English yet support an English team? Glory Hunter. Not Spanish yet support a Spanish team? Glory Hunter. I suppose if a person ever had the misfortune to be born in Antarctica, he'd only have penguins, seals and polar bears to cheer on without getting judged, huh?

Fuck offa your high chair, moron, football's a worldwide sport, get used to the idea. Now please bugger off and let us enjoy our team's victory, ayt?

Gee, these uptight Europeans, why are they so anal-retentive? We ain't hurting 'em any, now, were we? We was just cheering our teams on, I don't see no harm in that, now, right lad? Certainly no law that restricts my choices of teams to cheer on, yea?


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Not at all, just as long as you don't want to be consdidered a proper fan.  

People have been brought up with their team as their duty, their birthright. It's either your local pride or it's passed onto you from your Dad's side.  If your teams in the third division, tough shit.  You turn up and pay money to stand in the rain to watch them get beat by a bunch of nobodies because they're your lads.  And you may live your whole life and die without seeing them lift any silverwear of significance.  But when you've done that for 30 years, and suddenly English 'soccer' has gone from wooden stands, pies and bovril to multi-million pound tranfers, billion pound TV deals and a worldwide franchise, and some Johnny come lately jumps on the latest fashionable bandwagon, trying to gloat about "Yay!  We WON THE LEAGUE! My team won the league!  We finally did it!" then of course you're going to laugh at them.  And don't get me wrong, we have them in England as well, people from Essex who reckon they're Man U or Liverpool fans.

Maybe it's a cultural thing.  You think telling your dad you're gay is hard, try telling your 5th generation Derby fan father that you want to support Man U or Chelsea.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

Fan:an enthusiastic devotee, follower, or admirer of a sport, pastime, celebrity, etc.: a baseball fan; a great fan of Charlie Chaplin.

Does not say you need to born there to be a proper fan of whatever you are


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

And alienate those who actually love your sport? Yeah, pretty good deal there, huh? I don't see wtf it is you people are so uptight about. Yeah, you have your pride, you wear your colors proud, that's fine by us outsiders. But hey, I had the easy choice to just follow basketball (a Philippine obsession, btw) 'til my last cheer, but I saw football and I chose what I personally thought was the better sport. Most people make that kinda choice, too, and I think we have every right to cheer for who we want to, your objections and biases aside.

Why can't everyone just get along fine? Goodness' sakes.


----------



## david432111 (May 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> LOL, this BS is *borderline racism*. Not English yet support an English team? Glory Hunter. Not Spanish yet support a Spanish team? Glory Hunter. I suppose if a person ever had the misfortune to be born in Antarctica, he'd only have penguins, seals and polar bears to cheer on without getting judged, huh?
> 
> Fuck offa your high chair, moron, football's a worldwide sport, get used to the idea. Now please bugger off and let us enjoy our team's victory, ayt?
> 
> Gee, these *uptight Europeans*, why are they so anal-retentive? We ain't hurting 'em any, now, were we? We was just cheering our teams on, I don't see no harm in that, now, right lad? Certainly no law that restricts my choices of teams to cheer on, yea?


Yay for generalization and for laughably bringing racism in to this.

@bluestar
Not everyone lives in the UK, Spain or Italy. Do you think football in England would be anywhere near as big if it hadn't been for the worldwide fanbase?
The fact is that only the fewest people watch football without having a favorite team. It may start with them having a player you like, or you just liking the style of play, but often evolves in to something more. I know their are a lot of "fake fans", who know nothing about their team and just chose the team to be on the winning side; But how can you judge that without even knowing the person?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

david432111 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I didn't wanna specify the English. Sorry, meant no harm. And, you gotta admit, telling people from other nationalities off for something that is a matter of personal choice IS borderline (I repeat, borderline) racist. That's just not really fair to us, we love the sport as much as you guys do.


----------



## david432111 (May 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> david432111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Bluestar was ranting, he was addressing me just as much as you. I support Chelsea FC, yet I don't live in London, let alone the UK.


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Fan:an enthusiastic devotee, follower, or admirer of a sport, pastime, celebrity, etc.: a baseball fan; a great fan of Charlie Chaplin.
> 
> Does not say you need to born there to be a proper fan of whatever you are



No, you don't need to be born there.  But like I say, being a fan of football in England and lots of parts of Europe is generally more than just liking a team of players.  It's pride in your city, your family and friends.  Often rivalries go beyond sport, they're political, geographical, they're rooted in events that happened before the sport even existed.  Sometimes, sadly, they're even sectarian.  

And I know the premier league gets a lot of money from teams being treated as a franchise - but a lot of people think it's that money that's ruined the sport.

Basically I find it hard to treat someone as a fan of a team like Man U or Chelsea (and those teams DO have many real fans who'd be there even if they were in the second division and hadn't enjoyed their recent success) when you know that if they didn't have so much money, trophies and players that they would be cheering on someone else.

That's the main crux for me, none of these recent converts to English football support Oldham, or Hull. or Sheffield Wednesday.  But if Man U, Chelsea and Arsenal were in League One over the last 10 years and those three teams were in Champions League spots, they'd all be supporting them.  So what kind of support is that?

Hearing fans like that talking about how much they love their team kind of sounds like Anna Nichole Smith talking about how much she loves J Howard Marshal.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

Yes I totally agree.I saw Messi play in the WOrld cup and loved his play style, followed him to his club Barcelona and over time that team became my favorite team.Same thing with United and Giggs.

I stay in Toronto and support Toronto FC too.But its pretty dumb watching a major league like Barclays without a favorite team.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Well, sadly, that's modern sport for ya. Soon the top teams will be better investments than stocks or those little pieces of papers banks give out. Hopefully, what's on the pitch stays as faithful as possible to the sport that started the whole thing. That's the only thing that really matters to supporters, anyway.

EDIT: Blame the media, not us. LOL, how are we supposed to find a team to support when they don't even air matches here? It's simply not possible.


----------



## Lubbo (May 14, 2011)

cmon stoke!


----------



## BlueStar (May 14, 2011)

Of course, it's understandable and not exactly surprising.  But it's like the difference between unconditional love and just being with someone because they're hot and/or rich.

Can't say I like Man City, but I absolutely despise Stoke.  Lived there for three years, it's an absolute shithole and their fans are some of the most unpleasant, violent, racist, knuckle dragging wankers I've ever met.  So I'll hold my nose and support City today.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2011)

Go Go Stoke!!


----------



## Satangel (May 14, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean BlueStar, supporting your club through thin and thick. I'm a United fan since I first saw them play in 1999. Loved Beckham and it was actually the first time I saw his team play. You probably think I'm a gloryhunter, and I can not defend my support in any other way than saying I'll never stop supporting them. I know they are the most successful team of the last 20 years in the PL, but I can only say that I'll support them for the next 20 even if they start sucking and get relegated. 

The one team I support even more than United is Club Brugge. They are a local team from the city I was born and I've supported them since I was 6. I live very close to their stadium, and I regularly go watch and go watch trainings. They are currently ranked 4th in the Belgian League and have some interesting players. 10 years ago they were always competing for places 1 or 2, but the last five years they never got there anymore. All they get is 3-6 now, hopefully next season they improve their game but what ever happens, I'll keep on supporting them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Ehhh... City scored. Hmmm...

EDIT: Yep, City wins...


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2011)

Deserved victory for Man City. They created more chances and looked more of a threat than Stoke, with the exception of Jones' chance. IT was good to see Balotelli do well, he's gifted but slightly mad.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2011)

Saying Balotelli is slightly mad is like saying Cristiano Ronaldo has a small ego-inflation problem, lolz.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 25, 2011)

Its almost the big day!
Bumpy bump


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 25, 2011)

Gunners all the way! Wait they didnt make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Barca probably aint gonna make it, although I wish they win this one lol.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 27, 2011)

Just over 24 hours till it begins I cannot stop thinking about it.

I keep playing Barcelona VS Man Utd on PES 2011 for 1 hour now


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Gunners all the way! Wait they didnt make it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait either, been looking forward to it the whole week. Only thing I did this week was study so yeah, pretty hyped for this game!


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2011)

I bet the Final ends up being a dull game. Finals always tend to be.

Personally I'm more excited for the Championship Play Off final on Monday. I can see my team (the mighty Swansea City) winning promotion to the Premiership.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 28, 2011)

~~3 HOURS TILL CHAMPIONS LEAGUE FINAL~~

Go go Barca!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 28, 2011)

Almost kickoff...

GGMU!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I bet the Final ends up being a dull game. Finals always tend to be.
> 
> Personally I'm more excited for the Championship Play Off final on Monday. I can see my team (the mighty Swansea City) winning promotion to the Premiership.


So far, exciting enough?
lol 
Barca had some good chances they missed out..


GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

PEDRO SCORED OMG!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

LOL YEAH
GO GO POWER RANGERS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I thought Barca would be under pressure cuz its almost home game for Man U.


----------



## Tanas (May 28, 2011)

Come on Barca try and make it a humiliation.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good half an hour so far. I glad  I'm being proved wrong.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Good equalizer there.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

Fuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was getting excited too early lol


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

ROONEY SCORED FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

Still hoping Messi to get a lil messy on Man U


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Still hoping Messi to get a lil messy on Man U



It sounds like you want him to sexual intercourse on Utd.

Or do a shit on them. Or both.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah shit on them!!! LOL
Villa to score the next goal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Master Mo (May 28, 2011)

After starting quite badly Barca had so many chances to score that it surprised me that they`ve let so many chances slip...

Nice, that it`s a draw so far. Makes it much more interesting, especially because I`m not really a fan of neither of these clubs, though I have antipathy for Manu so I think I want Barca to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wouldn`t mind if this will go one til the penalties


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Ah.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

emigre, Messi got messy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Villa didnt score, hopefully the next one!


----------



## Tanas (May 28, 2011)

GOAL MESSI! now dont let the scum get back in it again.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Noooooooo. ManU I order you to get back to the game NAO.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 28, 2011)

i don't get it!!!!! Vidic didnt even move, to stop messi, kinda what the hell?


----------



## Stewy12 (May 28, 2011)

That's the end of that then.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

There you go!
David Villa.
I can see the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ask me anything


----------



## MaxNuker (May 28, 2011)

nice goal by Villa, still, i wanted MU to win


----------



## Tanas (May 28, 2011)

I dont usually like seeing English teams being made to look like amateurs, but when that team is Manchester United, its fucking a beautiful sight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let the humiliation commence.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Oh well. It's 1:45 AM here. I shouldn't have seen this one sided game....


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I dont usually like seeing English teams being made to look like amateurs, but when that team is Manchester United, its fucking a beautiful sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT! lol
I am sure Liverpool or Arsenal could have defended themselves better than this.

@Zorua
Watched the IPL final?
Was rooting for Bangalore but lost lol.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Nope. 
Cricket is the most fail sport ever.


----------



## Tanas (May 28, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Nope.
> Cricket is the most fail sport ever.


I think baseball should take that honour.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liverpool or Arsenal would have been destroyed. Pool are very average whilst Arsenal would just bottle it.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any sport that involves hitting a ball with a stick sucks in my eyes.


----------



## BlueStar (May 28, 2011)

Put 15 quid in bets on, got 40 in the bank cos one was Rooney and Messi both to score. Got a few more that could still happen and four bets get refunded if Barca win in 90 minutes thanks to Paddy Power's promotion.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Why is Nick Clegg there?

*Posts merged*



			
				BlueStar said:
			
		

> Put 15 quid in bets on, got 40 in the bank cos one was Rooney and Messi both to score. Got a few more that could still happen and four bets get refunded if Barca win in 90 minutes thanks to Paddy Power's promotion.



Did Imogen tell about that promotion?


----------



## BlueStar (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, one of the many gigs she's been doing recently.


----------



## Tanas (May 28, 2011)

Nice to see the season end on a high note


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

That was a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Not good enough by Man U lol


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

I see no "glory, glory Man United," here.


----------



## Zorua (May 28, 2011)

Man U, Y U spoil my sleep?


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

Seriously why is Nick Clegg there? Shouldn't he be out breaking key pledges?


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I see no "glory, glory Man United," here.



Was watching the game. 

We properly lost. The statistics said it all, it's a shame but we were outclassed by one of the best teams the world has ever seen. Xavi - Iniesta shattered our too weak midfield, SAF definitely needs to invest there. Messi is just cheating, he's too good. No competition at all, that kid is too good.
Disappointed by the statistics, but glad that we played face-to-face and didn't defend like Real Madrid did.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 28, 2011)

Dammit. We lost.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 28, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you admit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
yeah, it simply wasnt same level of competition.
Nemanja Vidi? did poor today. There was a few situations where he didnt even move up against Messy.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really agreed with that, Vidic did the best he could do. Messi just cannot be stopped, his speed is phenomenal. 
If you move with Messi, you almost always lose the duel. See the 3rd goal, Nani moved, Messi made a fool out of him and 10 seconds later the ball is in the net.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2011)

The game really highlighted the problems have in central midfield. Barcelona have three excellent players in the center whilst United had two good players. United's defense wasn't bad, Vidic and Ferdinand made good tackles and clearances but they didn't have any protection from the midfield.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 29, 2011)

1.Barcelona won
2.Messi was brilliant and scored on English Soil
3.Villa scored a screamer
4.Xavi and Iniesta>Giggs and Carrick
5.Im fucking happy

VISCA BARCA

AMAZING GAME


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 29, 2011)

WTF i was supporting Man U and they lost.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 30, 2011)

Eh, well, time to rebuild... Fergie's definitely planning to break Barcelona now, after all, they've just finished Liverpool. The current team was going to go anyway, so it's good timing.


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Eh, well, time to rebuild... Fergie's definitely planning to break Barcelona now, after all, they've just finished Liverpool. The current team was going to go anyway, so it's good timing.



To rebuild? Rebuild what? Only thing we need is hold the team together and improve the midfield. That is all. We don't need to rebuild shit at the moment. 

We need at least 2 really good midfield players to get on an even level with Barcelona. Probably more. But even then, I don't see us winning against the Barcelona that beat us at Wembley, they were on fire and the few times they play that way in a season, NO ONE can stop them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 30, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was basing this on our upcoming keeper change. Everyone knows Fergie's utmost problem in creating a championship team is the keeper. Took him a while to replace Schmeichel with VDS, that sorta thing. Also, he's sort of alluding to making moves to do something of the sort anyways (according to reports, anyways). The man wants to destroy Barcelona, pure and simple. We'll be sure to keep our core, but cetainly, the team will be a bit changed by next few seasons.


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2011)

WE'RE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING PREMIERSHIP

Less than 10 years ago, we were facing bankruptcy and an exit from the football league altogether. I fucking love football.


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 30, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> WE'RE IN THE MOTHER FUCKING PREMIERSHIP
> 
> Less than 10 years ago, we were facing bankruptcy and an exit from the football league altogether. I fucking love football.


Congratulations, it was  a great game. I thought Reading were going to comeback, but you did deserve it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 2, 2011)

So reports say that Casillas is claiming Real would have beaten United in the UCL Semis. Wow. Damn, I'm not sure if it's because there are only 2 teams in Spain, but he might have forgotten, they (Braca and Real) are not the end-all and be-all of club football. Gee.


----------



## emigre (Jun 2, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> So reports say that Casillas is claiming Real would have beaten United in the UCL Semis. Wow. Damn, I'm not sure if it's because there are only 2 teams in Spain, but he might have forgotten, they (Braca and Real) are not the end-all and be-all of club football. Gee.



Yeah, Swansea City all the way Bro! We'll show Arsenal how to play winning tipp-tappy football.

Yeah, I'm still on a high from Monday. I can't believe we're in the Premiership.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 2, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> So reports say that Casillas is claiming Real would have beaten United in the UCL Semis. Wow. Damn, I'm not sure if it's because there are only 2 teams in Spain, but he might have forgotten, they (Braca and Real) are not the end-all and be-all of club football. Gee.


Well.. they didnt make it that far?
IN HIS FACE!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 2, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> So reports say that Casillas is claiming Real would have beaten United in the UCL Semis. Wow. Damn, I'm not sure if it's because there are only 2 teams in Spain, but he might have forgotten, they (Braca and Real) are not the end-all and be-all of club football. Gee.



Yeah, what a fail. Didn't expect this coming from him. He is really underestimating United, United would kick their arse.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 3, 2011)

Van Persie is a bit angry with Spain and Chelsea. He says: "Chelsea players are always bitching against the referees. I really cannot understand that. Just shut the f*** up and focus on playing football."
I'm a bit surprised with that, coming from him. Here's the source: Source
Oh and I just don't get Mark Hughes. He did well at Fulham, top 10 and Europa League yet he still decides to leave? I think he'll go to Villa or Chelesa..


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 3, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Van Persie is a bit angry with Spain and Chelsea. He says: "Chelsea players are always bitching against the referees. I really cannot understand that. Just shut the f*** up and focus on playing football."
> I'm a bit surprised with that, coming from him. Here's the source: Source
> Oh and I just don't get Mark Hughes. He did well at Fulham, top 10 and Europa League yet he still decides to leave? I think he'll go to Villa or Chelesa..


Why would be surprised with his statement?
I mean he plays for the gunners o.o.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Oh and I just don't get Mark Hughes. He did well at Fulham, top 10 and Europa League yet he still decides to leave? I think he'll go to Villa or Chelesa..



Top 10 at Fulham is the best he's going to do. They're a small club who really aren't going to do anything beyond 7th at best. The likely destination (Villa) have more in resources and infrastructure.

And the Europa league is a joke now.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They need to keep hold of Ashley Young and Stewart Downing, as well as find a replacement for Brad Friedel. Apparently Barcelona have bidded again for Fabregas. It would be good to keep him, but if we get around £50 million it wouldn't be too bad as long as Wenger is willing to spend it. To be honest, would he get into the Barca team? I doubt it. Xavi and Iniesta are better, he's not in the first team for Spain either.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

PS
Maybe he could try directing comments of that variety to his erstwhile manager, the "great" Arsene Wenger... Frigging whiner...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Anyone watching England vs Switzerland?
0:0 and almost half time


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Anyone watching England vs Switzerland?
> 0:0 and almost half time


Barnetta is just fucking awesome... bend it like beckham bro

2 curler free kicks in 2 mins... pure class from him


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL shit too many goals in short time.
hoping for a equalizer any minute now!

2:2 lol


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 4, 2011)

Great goal from Young. Bent should have scored to make it 3-2.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 4, 2011)

2:2 - Final score.
Better than losing. Yeah I was hoping Young would score the winning goal lol..


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (Jun 19, 2011)

Really pleased with Newcastle's action in the transfer market so far.  Got some great deals in the form of Cabaye, Ba and Marveux.

I'd like a main striker and I'd be happy. We've ended our interest in N'Zogbia, but Taraabt is currently talking in the press like he's already on his way here, don't know if we're actually interested or if it's just him running his mouth as usual. He's a fantastic talent but his attitude and ego stinks. Would like him in the team, but with no premiership experience I wouldn't risk a huge amount of money to out-bid other teams.

Bearing in mind the bargains we've got recently, I'd like to see us put a wedge of the Carroll money testing the waters with a £15m bid for Sturridge, but I don't think we're willing to spend more than £10m on one player. My main fear is that we'll sell Coloccini, and I don't think we'd be able to replace him. We're clearly going to an agressive strategy of lowering the team age, not giving long contracts to players approaching their 30s and lowering the wage bill. At 29, with a high wage and quite a lot of value in him and NUFC becoming Logan's Run, I'm afraid we'll sell him. I see the sense in what we're doing in terms of becoming self-sufficient with the new financial rules coming in soon, but I think losing Colo will be very problematic on the pitch. I've been resigned to losing Enrique for a while now, so I won't flinch if he goes. But he said his reluctance to sign was based on wanting to wait to see if we showed ambition in the summer, and I think our transfer window has been very positive so far, so we'll see.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not really interested in soccer*, but if I had to choose, I would choose for Ajax. This is mainly because my father, mother, 2 brothers and sister prefer Ajax.


*I always forget how I should call it in British English


----------



## Yumi (Jun 26, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km8bwDyP2X8[/youtube]

Mexico won gold cup


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 26, 2011)

From 0-2 to 4-2.Just amazing, Chicarito shouldve scored at the 15th min.G. Dos Santos unleased an amazing curler which was just great to watch.Good job Mexico.Donavan got his ass handed to him... I hate the guy.. so fucking over-rated.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 26, 2011)

The Gold Cup result was the first thing I sought out when I woke up. Great [and damn near inevitable] win by Mexico.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bolavia got a lucky goal.ARG deserved the win


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 3, 2011)

We're not the best footballing nation [far from it] nor is our country football-crazy [yet], but anyway... Go Philippines!!! Go Azkals!!!

PS
We're having a second leg of the first elimination to get into FIFA WC 2014 qualifying... Go Philippines!!!


----------



## Necron (Jul 4, 2011)

July 4th
Uruguay vs Peru

and then
Chile vs Mexico


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chile will thrash Mexico.. Sad but true


----------



## Yumi (Jul 4, 2011)

Mexico isn't using the full team from Gold Cup. They're using a lot of players from the U-22.

So...i have no idea what to expect from them later today. Either way, we've already got a ticket to the 2013 tournament. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far...this cup is a bore. ;P


----------



## Necron (Jul 5, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Mexico isn't using the full team from Gold Cup. They're using a lot of players from the U-22.
> 
> So...i have no idea what to expect from them later today. Either way, we've already got a ticket to the 2013 tournament.
> 
> ...


It adds less to the gameplay, but with the things that happenned, you can say nothing about the players that were sent back to Mexico :/

Woot!!! Chile: 2 - Mexico: 1


----------



## Yumi (Jul 5, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you saw already these fresh new players don't have the force to go against these teams. 
Giovanni was the only one trying hard. ;O

Yes, Chile deserved more goals, Mexico was just lucky with the first one. It should have been 4-1. 
I'm looking forward to Argentina/Brazil/Chile in this cup. xD

Oh yeah the players, gosh what idiots. I wasn't going to say anything about them at all. Disgusting.


----------



## Necron (Jul 5, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> As you saw already these fresh new players don't have the force to go against these teams.
> Giovanni was the only one trying hard. ;O
> 
> Yes, Chile deserved more goals, Mexico was just lucky with the first one. It should have been 4-1.
> ...


Better not to talk about it.

Giovanni is a very dangerous player, he created the Mexico chances mostly. But Mexico should change the way they play, even if they are young, in a very organized tactil, they could be very effective team (just look at what Bolivia did)

And wow, comparing Chile with Argentina and Brazil is like flattering us, so we will try our best to keep up with the pronostics.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

ole!..ole! ole! ole!............o-le!...O-le XD


----------



## Yumi (Jul 5, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but they had little time to prepare at all. ;o 
but yeah theres still more games to come so like i said i have no idea what to expect of them.

I've always liked how Suazo played in Monterrey and well i like to keep an eye on players that i admire. xD


----------



## Necron (Jul 5, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> True but they had little time to prepare at all. ;o
> but yeah theres still more games to come so like i said i have no idea what to expect of them.
> 
> I've always liked how Suazo played in Monterrey and well i like to keep an eye on players that i admire. xD



El chupete is like our biggest player, with Sanchez, here xd
BTW, what Mexican team you like?


----------



## Yumi (Jul 5, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> El chupete is like our biggest player, with Sanchez, here xd
> BTW, what Mexican team you like?



Funny thing is i dont really have a favorite but if i had to choose, i'll go for Cruz Azul. xD
even though they have lost 3 finals in a row. -.-


----------



## Necron (Jul 5, 2011)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you just like soccer. My sister also likes soccer, but she is a fanatic of Colo-Colo. Here, we remember very good Pachuca and Toluca, because they had some matches in Copa Libertadores here.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 12, 2011)

Argentina 3-0 Costa Rica
The game was awesome.
Messi showed his Barcelona form and Aguero was great, I wish Higuain scored... I like him way more than Tevez.
Di Maria's goal was nice.

3-0

QUARTER FINALS!!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Argentina 3-0 Costa Rica
> The game was awesome.
> Messi showed his Barcelona form and Aguero was great, I wish Higuain scored... I like him way more than Tevez.
> Di Maria's goal was nice.
> ...


Yay Woho!
Argentina won


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Im fucking pissed, depressed and dont feel like doing anything for the rest of the day


----------



## Necron (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I was cheering for Uruguay, so...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes!!! Uruguay won!!! Owait, I'm supposed to be cheering for Brazil... Well, whatevs...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good for you.Im fucking hating uruguay for their fake divs.Mascherano got sent off for nothing god damn it


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 17, 2011)

Relax, man. We're all football fans here - we just happen to support/hate different sides. Peace.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Good for you.Im fucking hating uruguay for their fake divs.Mascherano got sent off for nothing god damn it



Get used to it. As much as I like Barcelona, you can not deny they dive themselves too. Pedro and Busquets are absolutely pro in that shit. 
I hate it too, but it's just part of the game to some guys.


----------



## emigre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Good for you.Im fucking hating uruguay for their fake divs.Mascherano got sent off for nothing god damn it



Plastic Barcelona in complaining about diving shocker.

Swansea are trying to sign Lee Camp, he's a good keeper who looks like he can play at Premiership level. Obviously this means nothing to most people here, as their football knowledge amounts to what which shown on television.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well yeah Barcelona do dive alot and yeah I hate the players that do even though they are in the club I support.. its such a cheap tactic...Suarez hope you are better in Liverpool next season.

BTW REDS SIGNED ADAM!!!!! And DOWNING!!!!!

YIPEE

CL Place next season hopefully.

Rumor:Liverpool launched a bid(Disclosed price) for Higuain


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 17, 2011)

SAF playing mindgames... Dammit, the wily old codger is sooo freaking hard to read. Just 2 weeks ago, everyone was saying he WANTED Sneijder, now he's publicly saying outright that he doesn't. I understand he's playing mindgames on everyone, but WTF... Well, I guess it goes with the territory. You don't dominate the EPL era by sitting on your ass all day and letting the transfer market take care of itself, right?

Good thing Young seems to be just fine, or so they say based on that preseason match. Still need that central midfielder though. Wait, can't Giggs latch on to that role full-time? I mean, he does spend some time as a deep-lying playmaker or something [i.e. not tearing through the left/right flanks].


PS

Anyone have any input on the whole Man City - Etihad sponsorship? I think it's kinda fishy, but then again, I'm a Red Devil, so...


----------



## Satangel (Jul 17, 2011)

We really need some new blood in the midfield, like you already said. Else we'll just get slaughtered against Barcelona


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha Im not feeling that bad arg getting out when I saw Brazil


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 18, 2011)

USA lost to Japan via penalty shootout. Oh, well. Happy for the Japanese people, they could use something to cheer for.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpool 6-3 Malaysia

N Gog finally had a good game after along time

Come on Torres, you can win the top scorer this season for sure


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 19, 2011)

A Liverpool fan cheering for Torres??? Does not compute...


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jul 19, 2011)

Tevez will be a big loss to City if he goes, which looks likely. Great player.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Leo Cantus said:
			
		

> Tevez will be a big loss to City if he goes, which looks likely. Great player.


Loss? lmao

I can talk for a whole day on how much Sergio Aguero is better

I still like him Shinigami357 even though he left us...great player


----------



## Tanas (Jul 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Leo Cantus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torres is a wanker,  hopefully he'll be a bigger flop for Chelsea this season than he was last season, and is sent packing back on the plane to Spain.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dunno. Never liked Torres. In fact I was happier when Gerrard was doing work [even against my Red Devils] than when he was. Even when I was watching the World Cup, never caught on to why everyone's gaga over him. But then again, I liked David Villa better.

On the Tevez issue... Meh. That guy isn't really worth it. He's basically a pain in the ass in human form.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, Rockstar!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










MESSI
Fridge

European line*
No energy consumption
The only one that never gets on.
Not available in South Africa.

Seriously... cold.

*european line maybe not working in Argentina


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's called "football"... and for f's sake...

STOP.SAYING.SOCCER!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah he was injured god damn it, he started to regain form in Liverpool but then playing him as a lone striker in Chelsea messed him up.Chelsea should be going 4-3-3 with Drogba-Torres-Lukaku upfront.Plus Benayoun is back and Torres scored in a friendly few days ago too.Lets talk after the first few weeks of the EPL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also this fridge is frikkin awesome.

Kinda hate Uruguay but was happy to see my Liverpool man Suarez net a brace today


----------



## emigre (Jul 20, 2011)

Does Rockstar support multiple teams who coincidentally happen to some of the biggest names in world football?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 20, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Does Rockstar support multiple teams who coincidentally happen to some of the biggest names in world football?



Think I went though this about 10 pages back


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rockstar is a porteño (Buenos Aires citizen) trapped inside a Canadian body.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 20, 2011)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Rockstar is a porteño (Buenos Aires citizen) trapped inside a Canadian body.


Uh.. that's pretty harsh...I would feel offended if I was rockstar. Los porteños son una mierdaaaaaaa! lol


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 20, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your assumption, not mine.


----------



## Yumi (Jul 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I dunno. Never liked Torres. In fact I was happier when Gerrard was doing work [even against my Red Devils] than when he was. Even when I was watching the World Cup, never caught on to why everyone's gaga over him. But then again, I liked David Villa better.
> 
> *On the Tevez issue... Meh. That guy isn't really worth it. He's basically a pain in the ass in human form.*


I second all of this. Especially the bold part. ;P

also, is anyone still watching the Copa America? i feel like it got watered down after the defeat of the host country and Brazil.


----------



## Stewy12 (Jul 20, 2011)

[youtube]xcSY-MVE6ZU[/youtube]


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 21, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Does Rockstar support multiple teams who coincidentally happen to some of the biggest names in world football?


Not support I just like them.I probably am only supporting Reds this BPL and hope we get a CL spot

You may leave now


And yeah Paraguay for winners


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of the younger ones around may ignore that Copa America is the world's oldest football competition. Paraguay is always a pain in the ass for Uruguay, but we have high hopes around here. And for those who like these, some Copa America numbers. Math is easy: if we win, we're going to break a record.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's called "football"... and for f's sake...
> 
> STOP.SAYING.SOCCER!
> I know but the mods haven't changed the name yet. Or they aren't capable of doing it.
> ...


Wow, I didn't know Uruguay was that good! Quite a big football country it seems. I loved their ability on the previous World Cup, some pretty decent players in it. Hate Suarez though...


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just for the sake of information, more about Uruguay:




Also:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 21, 2011)

Watching Malaysia VS Chelsea live on Astro Supersport today!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 21, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Watching Malaysia VS Chelsea live on Astro Supersport today!


When does it start?How many hours?


Wanna see Villas Boas tactics in action


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jul 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> AsPika2219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its already started and on the second half,20 minutes left.
still a draw Malaysia XI 0-0 chelsea


----------



## Tanas (Jul 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> AsPika2219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelsea win 1-0, free kick from Drogba was judged to have crossed the line when it clearly hadn't.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 22, 2011)

That's right! Previously...

Malaysia VS Arsenal = 0 - 4

Malaysia VS Liverpool = 3 - 6

Look likes Harimau Malaya squad have more spiritual before get ready for Olympic games soon.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Alexis Sanchez joined Barcelona, now we just need Cesc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chelsea are said to be getting Lukaku it will be a great addition to the squad


----------



## Satangel (Jul 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Alexis Sanchez joined Barcelona, now we just need Cesc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and Bojan was 'loaned' for 2 years to Roma. Quite a weird deal they got, but it will probably be beneficial for Barcelona.

For the past 2 years (basically since Lukaku came into play) there were tons of rumours of Chelsea getting him. I remember they already bid 20 million last year season but Anderlecht, fucking arrogant club, refused it. So dumb. I can hardly see them getting more than 20 million for him, just plain stupid if you ask me.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 22, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully he is better when he returns after 2 years.. loads of potential


Yeha hope they get him.Chelsea also planning to bid Modric, Nasri and Pastore


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hm. Thread title finally got corrected. To the mod who did it: you are the man!


PS
I think De Gea is starting int the Red Devils' next friendly. Hope he can get acclimated fast.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 23, 2011)

BPL Fantasy League is back.

Here is my team


----------



## dice (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/bundesliga?feature=ticker

For live stream of Borussia Dortmund Vs FC Schalke in Germany's Supercup (I assume this will show for everyone regardless of location).


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Luis Suárez:* Best Player LG Copa América 2011
*Sebastián Coates (Uruguay):* Trophy Claro, Best Young Player of the Copa América
*Justo Villar (Paraguay):* Best Goalkeeper Petrobras of the 2011 Copa América
*Uruguay:* Fair Play award of the Copa América 2011

*Source:*
http://www.ca2011.com/


----------



## Satangel (Jul 25, 2011)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *Luis Suárez:* Best Player LG Copa América 2011
> *Sebastián Coates (Uruguay):* Trophy Claro, Best Young Player of the Copa América
> *Justo Villar (Paraguay):* Best Goalkeeper Petrobras of the 2011 Copa América
> *Uruguay:* Fair Play award of the Copa América 2011
> ...



Amazing, congratulations! How I want Belgium to win some kind of tournament, I'd go crazy!
Bit sad to not see Larissa Riquelme naked


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, Satangel.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ehh im happy Suarez played well


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Ehh im happy Suarez played well



Hey, I'm glad you liked it. By the way, 24th July was also Father's Day in Uruguay. Double joy:






There's a rumour down here that Liverpool is considering *Alvaro 'Palito' Pereira*:


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tonight! *Malaysia VS Singapore*! Get ready to watch it right now!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 28, 2011)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awww how nice.... looks like a great dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If we get him I will piss my pants, it will be frikkin awesome


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 28, 2011)

MUFC 4 - 0 MLS All-Stars.
Great match by our Red Devils.


...


Too bad our Philippine National Men's Football Team [Azkals] lost a FIFA 2014 WC 2nd Rd Qualifier to Kuwait. Well, our team's too green as it is. We focus on Asia for now.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 28, 2011)

No one watched the Audi Cup yesterday?

Barca ftw!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 28, 2011)

They didn't show it here. Not much to say on that except - did Bayern [IIRC] really expect anything out of it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> No one watched the Audi Cup yesterday?
> 
> Barca ftw!


Thiago second goal was class


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Thiago second goal was class


Me, as a big Bayern Fan, have to agree it was a great goal. 

How come brasilians like Pato and Robinho played so soon after Copa America... I thought still had vacation similar to the other american teams!? Strange...

I really miss the weekly football matches. These non-WC-EC summer-break are getting on my nerves! It`s kinda like drug withdrawal but harder,since this is football


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 29, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just a few more weeks till the season

7th Aug Man City VS United

I predict a 2-1 City win


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh... I think United will win [of course].


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 29, 2011)

[youtube]q-KJXqAFvrs[/youtube]

City are gonna [censored] with AGuero...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 30, 2011)

Apparently Mancini is gonna sign two more players before the window ends I can't wait Aly Cissohko and now Aguero only thing is to sell Tevez I say swap Tevez for Sneijder or Eto'o


----------



## Satangel (Jul 30, 2011)

Belgian football (doubt anyone else gives a fuck around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) started yesterday, and it sure started well for my favourite team! Our big rivals, Anderlecht (with Lukaku) lost against the team that just got promoted! What a bunch of losers. Lukaku missed a penalty, and then scored a goal without even knowing what he was doing. Another Anderlecht player got a red card and then they even managed to score an own-goal!
Laughed my ass off, they don't deserve any better.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 30, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Apparently Mancini is gonna sign two more players before the window ends I can't wait Aly Cissohko and now Aguero only thing is to sell Tevez I say swap Tevez for Sneijder or Eto'o
> Sneijder said he prefers UNited
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


Lmao must of been funny watching lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 30, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I just heard and I doubt Eto'o is needed anymore.I really see Mario Balotelli this season it seems like at the end of last year he was finally taking responsibility and all his teammates said it too.

Fucking Sneijder.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait.. Didn't Balotelli just get told off for that backheel stunt he pulled? I think Mancini is PO'd at him, actually. He seems to be as naive as ever.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 30, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Wait.. Didn't Balotelli just get told off for that backheel stunt he pulled? I think Mancini is PO'd at him, actually. He seems to be as naive as ever.


Yeah but he didn't go to the media or say anything bad about Mancini he just took his early shower and left it alone.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 30, 2011)

Chelsea 2-0 Aston Villa

Torres scored 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty sexy finish from him


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 30, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.
I didnt watch the entire game, but that was pure class..

Did you expect Chelsea to lose against Aston Villa? lol


----------



## Satangel (Jul 31, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Balotelli is a lost cause, he'll score a few goals and have some brilliant moves, but he will never change his attitude and become a world-class player.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 6, 2011)

Lukaku is now very very close to getting his dreamtransfer to Chelsea. This is just in, it's on all the major newssites in Belgium so THIS IS REAL.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 7, 2011)

As a stupid American, I entered this thread assuming it would be about the NFL, which I believe is boring as hell.

I think I'd actually watch Futbol if it weren't for the vuvuzellas. Damn things give me a headache.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 7, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> As a stupid American, I entered this thread assuming it would be about the NFL, which I believe is boring as hell.
> 
> I think I'd actually watch Futbol if it weren't for the vuvuzellas. Damn things give me a headache.




Vuvuzuelas only exist in S. Africa [though they're apparently China-made? WTF???]. So, no, you wouldn't have to suffer through that... Just cheering, singing, jeering, cursing at the ref... But those exist everywhere, right?


PS
Community Shield later. GGMU!!! Beat them noisy neighbors!!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

2-0 at half time, first goal from Lescott and second from Dzeko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And De Gea didn't look that well in both goals. Shit, this is going to be really hard.....


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Where did "Glory Glory" go today guys?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Where did "Glory Glory" go today guys?



I'm busy cheering it man


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

SMALLING 2-1 COME ON!


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

Wait! The Community Shield actually means something?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

2-2! What a goal from Nani and Utd, just plain amazing combination. 
It's a great goal, and the it's a really interesting match so far!


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

I so hope Balotelli scores the winner with a back heel.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I so hope Balotelli scores the winner with a back heel.








Already taken off though.


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

I didn't know that. I can't watch the match as I don't have Sky Sports so I'm just checking the score.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I didn't know that. I can't watch the match as I don't have Sky Sports so I'm just checking the score.


No problem. I'm watching via a stream to Sky Sports, pretty awesome. Eats bandwidth though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my first match for today, and tonight I'm watching Club Brugge - STVV in a bar! Come on Bruges! Love Sundays which are just filled with football.


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

Right at the death!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Right at the death!


What a match, this is just what I like so much about United. For the past 20 years or so (!!!) they never gave up fighting for the win, even if it's pre-season or not. Never give up, and come back from 2-0 to 2-3. Fantastic. 
Shame that my fellow Belgian Kompany messes that up though, but yeah, that's life.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good game nonetheless


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I will go sleep


----------



## emigre (Aug 7, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I think I will go sleep



Thanks for telling us!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, got here too late. Anyway, Glory Glory United!!! Yea Red Devils!!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 9, 2011)

England vs Holland is called off tomorrow due to the recent issues in England.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 10, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Lukaku is now very very close to getting his dreamtransfer to Chelsea. This is just in, it's on all the major newssites in Belgium so THIS IS REAL.


It's been official for a few days now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He'll be announced by Chelsea later this week. Glad for the boy, it was his dream to play in Chelsea and mimic his idol Didier Drogba.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 13, 2011)

Woot! EPL season starts later! Of course, the season doesn't REALLY start until the defending champs play tomorrow. LOL

GGMU


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 13, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Woot! EPL season starts later! Of course, the season doesn't REALLY start until the defending champs play tomorrow. LOL
> 
> GGMU


yeah EPL will be starting of today.

Go Liverpool go


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Stoke V Chelsea
Arsenal V NCFC


Both will be interesting


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 13, 2011)

Can't go to the first match at St James's Park because I'm best man at a wedding


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Can't go to the first match at St James's Park because I'm best man at a wedding




To be fair, weddings only happen once [God forbid a divorce or some other incident]. There will be more football next week, and the next week, and the week after that... So you won't miss much.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 13, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or take the couple with you to see the match.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 13, 2011)

2.5 hours to Liverpool.
I predict a 3-1 win for the Reds

Arsenal VS New acstle I say 
2-0 Arsenal
Walcott and Van Persie


Also Nasri to City soon


----------



## raiderscrusade (Aug 13, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR SEASON TO START!

I made my own Fantasy Team and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GO ARSENAL!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 13, 2011)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> CANT WAIT FOR SEASON TO START!
> 
> I made my own Fantasy Team and all
> 
> ...


What site did you make your team?


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 13, 2011)

Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland

Intense so far


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 13, 2011)

Draw at Anfield. Scuppered a penalty.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone have a stream for the Arsenal Newcastle match?

NVM found one


----------



## Satangel (Aug 13, 2011)

Well Liverpool was....... well shit frankly. Too much (overpaid) garbage players in the team. Seems like another year without a chance on the title. Hopefully they prove me wrong but I doubt it. This performance wasn't all that promising.


----------



## pistone (Aug 13, 2011)

also arsenal wasn't good today ,it did even take a red one


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty sure Arsene has choice words regarding their game - and I'd be willing to bet that a majority of it would be deflecting blame.

The Liverpool game... Well, it's clear that a clear chance was wasted as it flew over the bar, but they scored after that, but then couldn't hold on to it.

Also, is Bolton good, or is QPR bad? Or was that a glitch of a match?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow...the Eagles really are making the most out of free agency!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Pretty sure Arsene has choice words regarding their game - and I'd be willing to bet that a majority of it would be deflecting blame.
> 
> The Liverpool game... Well, it's clear that a clear chance was wasted as it flew over the bar, but they scored after that, but then couldn't hold on to it.
> 
> Also, is Bolton good, or is QPR bad? Or was that a glitch of a match?


QPR is shit.They are just hoping for survival and nothing else



As for Liverpool Adam, Enrique and Downing are brilliant signings and with Suarez(Among top 5 strikers in EPL) and Carrrol they will have high hopes.Just need time to gel with the new players


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 14, 2011)

Well the penalty missed by Suarez was a decisive one for the reds.

Bolton thrashed QPR by 4-0.

EDIT:





			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here it is -->premierleague


----------



## luke_c (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Barton. 

It's a bit premature to call QPR "shit" with them winning the Championship and with only one game played, I thought they played ok for their first game and to be honest at least two of Bolton's goals relied a bit on luck.

Up the Blues for tomorrow!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> lol Barton.
> 
> It's a bit premature to call QPR "shit" with them winning the Championship and with only one game played, I thought they played ok for their first game and to be honest at least two of Bolton's goals relied a bit on luck.
> 
> Up the Blues for tomorrow!


Chelsea v Stoke is what im waiting for


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 14, 2011)

wow liverpool vs sunderland was a draw


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

The Red Devils finally off to play later. Away to West Brom, right? Should be good.

GGMU!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 14, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol Barton.


----------



## kevan (Aug 14, 2011)

I really need to catch up with Football again. How's Barcelona going?


----------



## emigre (Aug 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Also, is Bolton good, or is QPR bad? Or was that a glitch of a match?



Bolton are a more than decent team, they've got a good manager in Owen Coyle who I rate highly. Saying that QPR have a pretty weak squad. The squard they got got promoted with on paper is pretty weak. And the new signings they've made are rather dire, Kieron Dyer has played less than 40 in the last four or five years and he broke down after five minutes yesterday. Danny Gabbidon is coming to the end of his career and is on a decline. Whilst up front they've brought in Jay Bothroyd and DJ Campbell. The former is terribly overrated and has a mediocre goal record whilst Campbell in pretty decent with the right management. Personally I think QPR are going to struggle this season more than the other promoted teams. Norwich and Swansea have sensible boards of directors who didn't plan or expect to be in the Premiership therefore there's less pressure on the manager and the team. QPR have got billionaire owners who don't want to spend money and are rather out of touch. They charge extortionate ticket prices which has alienated fans in the local area, I used to live near loftus Road and I'll tell you this Shepard's Bush isn't full of the wealthy people, QPR's owners want.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh well 0-0.

Torres played nice.

Chelsea did not get 2 penalties too... stupid ref


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought it weird they didn't start with Drogba.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I thought it weird they didn't start with Drogba.


Drogba+Torres dont link very well.

And yeah Torres starting will give him confidence to get firing


----------



## luke_c (Aug 14, 2011)

We should of buried some of them attempts with the amount we had! Great to see Torres back on form, a well deserved Man of the Match for him
Torres should of definitely got a penalty, Lampard's one was a bit ...iffy. 

Now come on West Brom!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Glory Glory WBA


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

Seeya guys when United walk away with the 3 points, LOL. GGMU!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nah De GEa will make some or the other mistake


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Nah De GEa will make some or the other mistake


Nah, don't see that happening. The boy got skills and confidence. 0-1 at the moment, goal from Rooney.
Looking forward to see some development from Cleverley.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2011)

1-1 now, Not really deserved but we still have over 50 minutes to play. Not to mention Arsenal, Chelsea, Liverpool have already lost points.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Nah De GEa will make some or the other mistake


ALready said it


----------



## Satangel (Aug 14, 2011)

VDS would have had that but to say it's a mistake.... I don't expect him to be at VDS level already, he still has some credit from me and many other United fans. It's hard to fill the boots of one of the greatest goalkeepers in the last 20 years.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well... Knew they'd win...


----------



## luke_c (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone else watching the Real v Barca match?
2-2 now, great goal by Xabi Alonso!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Anyone else watching the Real v Barca match?
> 2-2 now, great goal by Xabi Alonso!


Disappointing Madrid killed Barca in the first half but Barca was winning because of there 2 chances.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

The match isn't being broadcasted here, and my net's too sh*tty to livestream... BTW, Cesc transfer finally done, according to reports.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 14, 2011)

Barca were lucky there, blatant penalty for Madrid.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 15, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> I really need to catch up with Football again. How's Barcelona going?


Well at the moment Barcelona is in a bit of debt.
(Got told this by my grandad, last night)


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Gonna watch City VS Swansea later today.Hope Aguero gets a nice 20+ mins


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yuew, Man U 2 - 1 West Brom


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 15, 2011)

Young's goal was lucky


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, I guess Ashley Young has the luck of the [Red] Devil?

Also, it's persevering on with the game despite staunch defending, that's how that goal came about. The fact that it got two deflections is luck, sure, but you can't take credit away from the perseverance of our fighting spirit.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2011)

No one can disagree that United did not deserve the win against WBA. They had the most chances, they played to win, ...... The win was lucky, but well deserved.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

brazil. italia. germany top 3 team

also, thx football and not soccer


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 15, 2011)

4-0 CITY!!!!
Aguero scored twice in 30 minutes and got an assist.
KID IS A BEAST.
No Tevez but Balotelli is on the bench because AJ is starting.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 15, 2011)

I feel sorry for Swansea. Thought there was little doubt that they'd get pwned, anyway... Still... That's almost harsh.


----------



## Zalda (Aug 15, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> 4-0 CITY!!!!
> Aguero scored twice in 30 minutes and got an assist.
> KID IS A BEAST.
> No Tevez but Balotelli is on the bench because AJ is starting.


Forgot all about that match. Damn, did not expect him to be on this level so soon! Hopefully (or hopefully not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) he keeps scoring and playing well.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 15, 2011)

Zalda said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was quite suprised I only saw the second goal as I just got home.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 15, 2011)

2 goals and an assists?! ALREADY?! Very nice for the lad. Just saw the second goal, pretty good.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2011)

4-0 to City. Well that was a slightly disappointing premiership debut. But I won't get my hopes down. Losing to City isn't exactly disgraceful and hey it'll take a few games to get used to the Premiership.

Plus the fact  we didn't expect to be the Premiership and the fact we have a modest budget in Championship terms than in Premiership terms.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 16, 2011)

Aguero, Torres, Dzeko and Suarez are gonna be fighting out for the Golden Boot


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

Cardiff City 3 - 1 Bristol City
Woot Woot Woot


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Aguero, Torres, Dzeko and Suarez are gonna be fighting out for the Golden Boot



Tevez, Rooney, Darren Bent and Van Persie say Hi.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 16, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tevez-Most likely will leave but with Aguero he might not get much time
Rooney-Too deep to win top scorer
Bent-Err maybe I guess
Van Persie-Too injury prone


----------



## Satangel (Aug 16, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tevez is their captain, they will not leave him on the bench for Aguero. He'll probably leave though, true.
Rooney can become top scorer, he has almost done it before too. Hard, but certainly possible.
Bent has the misfortune he isn't in a team that is able to play for top 4. He's a certainty for 15 goals each season though.
Van Persie is injury prone, but Torres isn't?

Also, City almost always starts with only 1 striker. How can Dzeko AND Aguero fight it out then?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 16, 2011)

I say no to Dzeko.
Honestly I think Edin is going to end up with less of a goal total then Mario Balotelli.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 16, 2011)

COME ON CITY


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to know how many people who post in this thread actually know anything about football, beyond what television has taught them.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I would love to know how many people who post in this thread actually know anything about football, beyond what television has taught them.


You would be suprised in how little some people know about the actual rules of football, but Im not saying everyone here doesnt know, Im just saying that alot of people who claim to know all the rules, dont know all the rules. Hell I played for about 10years, I still dont know all the rules only the rules Ive been told by my coach and grandfather.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 17, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I would love to know how many people who post in this thread actually know anything about football, beyond what television has taught them.




Ever since I started watching [and playing - on videogames] football, I've learned what I believe to be all the on-pitch rules. Not the word for word definition, true, but I understand them anyway. The rules for clubs based on the FA's and stuff, well, let's say they're mostly unfamiliar. I'm studying up on tactics, strategies etc.

My main problem is that I can't play it myself [bad knees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ], but I learn the intricacies of sports rather fast.



PS
Btw, is it true Spurs are lining up Adebayor? Hm...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 17, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what Ive seen I think so.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he prob gonna debut VS United


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

____________________HART____________________

RICHARDS____KOMPANY____LESCOTT____G.CLICHY

_________________DEJONG/Y.TOURE_____________

____A JOHNSON_____SILVA_____________NASRI____

___________________AGUERO___________________

____________________DZEKO___________________ 

City should line up like this IMO


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anybody play football manager?


----------



## kevan (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Anybody play football manager?


I got it but haven't had a real look yet.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 17, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2011?

YOu will get addicted


----------



## Satangel (Aug 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ____________________HART____________________
> 
> RICHARDS____KOMPANY____LESCOTT____G.CLICHY
> 
> ...



Not happening with Mancini on the sidelines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He always plays with at least 2 defensive midfielders, and only 1 real striker. Sad to see they buy like 3 world-class strikers and they only put 1 up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2011)

Mancini needs to understand how much attacking talent he has we need to play a 2 striker formation.Aguero/Tevez/Balotelli/Dzeko.Honestly I don't even care for Tevez someone needs to buy him 2 transfer requests in the past 2 windows is not someone I want on my team.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 18, 2011)

Rooney for Golden Boot.
Anyone else agree?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Rooney can find as many chances with him playing somewhere nearer to midfield, then sure, he'll have a chance.

PS
Balotelli and Tevez - two identical pain-in-the-ass in human form. Waste of talent, through and through. Aguero at least seems more grounded in reality, unlike those two.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 18, 2011)

We just need Dzeko up front and Aguero behind. Screw Tevez and Ballo


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2011)

I really like Tevez though, he's the best striker of City IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really liked some of his time with United, shame he left for the moneyz.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2011)

I think this is the year Mario finally grows up and has a great season.I don't care what you guys think he looks like hes growing up and trying.
And Mancini is handling him perfectly.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 19, 2011)

Nasri deal is apprently complete from the reports I've read... Hm...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 20, 2011)

HOW can Howard Webb AND his assistant both miss Larsson making a brilliant save on the line?  Sunderland should have played nearly all this game with 10 men and conceeded a pen.  Staggering.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 20, 2011)

Yay
The Reds 2:0 Gunners





 Suarez and thanks Ramsey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Newcastle 1:0 sunderland

FC Bayern München 3:0 HSV(half time)
Daniel van Buyten(13. Minute)
Franck Ribéry(17. Minute)
Arjen Robben(34. Minute)






BTW


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 20, 2011)

Red Devils? Erm, what? Since when has Liverpool been known as the Red Devils???



Sincerely,
MUFC fan [the REAL "Red Devils"]


PS
GGMU!!!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Red Devils? Erm, what? Since when has Liverpool been known as the Red Devils???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry,they are The Reds


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 20, 2011)

That was embarrassing for Arsenal. Maybe the ghosts of trophies past can find a way to convince Wenger to dig into his coffers and buy some defense, and maybe an established player - or 3.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 20, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> That was embarrassing for Arsenal. Maybe the ghosts of trophies past can find a way to convince Wenger to dig into his coffers and buy some defense, and maybe an established player - or 3.


emm....welcome back Nasri.

EDIT: FC Bayern München 5:0 HSV


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 20, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Newcastle 1:0 sunderland








Massive day for football up here, haven't been able to sleep for about a week, deleriously happy.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 20, 2011)

That newcastle goal was one hell of a strike. I was like "WTF" when I saw it. Damn.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 20, 2011)

He scored loads of those against us when he played for Wigan.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 20, 2011)

2-1 Chelsea!
Thankfully it was only a one goal deficit by half time with the way we was playing in the first half :/


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 20, 2011)

Apparently WBA have a weakness of conceding game winners within the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 21, 2011)

Swansea City 0:0 Wigan.

Great goalkeeping for Vorm


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bolton play City today.

Think easy 3-0 Win for City

Aguero
Dzeko
Johnson 

to score


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2011)

cant wait for Man Utd vs. Tottenham tomorrow.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Bolton play City today.
> 
> Think easy 3-0 Win for City
> 
> ...



25 Hart
02 Richards
04 Kompany
06 Lescott
13 Kolarov
07 Milner
18 Barry
21 Silva
42 Y Toure
10 Dzeko
16 Aguero

I don't believe my eyes! 2 strikers at the same time, Mancini must have gone mad?!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Great half.Glad we scored 2, Barry goal was insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good goal by Bolton.

Aguero should have put put the 17th min chance inside the net.

Hope second half is better


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 21, 2011)

We're winning woot.Time to make a City sig.Garreth Barrys goal was absoulutely incredible and David Silva is just David Silva.Agueros missed chance I don't care for to much since we had a lot of control in the first half.

DZEKO!!!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 21, 2011)

I really thought Bolton were gonna pull off a shocker. Still, great game for them.

PS
So apparently Aguero *is* human after all...


----------



## Satangel (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, that Barry goal was indeed splendid! A trademark Scholes goal actually.


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2011)

Ironically Barry is a bit shit.


----------



## dice (Aug 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Great half.Glad we scored 2, Barry goal was insane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's flavor of the year with you isn't it


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2011)

dice said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fairness to him, everything he knows about football is from television which breeds this shit.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 22, 2011)

Stoked for the United-Spurs game later [it's apparently 2:30 am here]. GGMU!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 22, 2011)

Today is Kiko Macheda's Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Will ManU give him a chance today?


----------



## emigre (Aug 22, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> Today is Kiko Macheda's Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Harsh but true.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 22, 2011)

I say 2-1 Spurs win.


Also im fucking pissed La Liga is post-poned


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I say 2-1 Spurs win.
> 
> 
> Also im fucking pissed La Liga is post-poned



I know, right, how do you know which team to support when you can't see who's top of the league yet?


----------



## emigre (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear God this.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?

I was supporting Barcelona for 4 frikkin years in la Liga... why would I change?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Along with Real Madrid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyhoo, unrelated, here's an example of what it's like to be in the away end during the Tyne/Wear derby when your team scores - two mobile vids from diffent area.

[youtube]iBnPnDDo2kE[/youtube]

[youtube]ig2781I-yqs[/youtube]


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool videos! Reminds me of my favourite team Club Brugge in the classic against Anderlecht. The last couple of years we didn't win that much against them so we really have to cheer hard for every goal we make!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 22, 2011)

I love seeing away fans celebrating, the whole stadium sitting still apart from this little pocket in the corner just going apeshit mental.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 22, 2011)

[rant]
Dammit! They aren't telecasting the game here. Seriously, little league world series? Damn it all!

Guess it's back to livecasts, then, huh? [my connection/pc is too crappy for livestreaming, so... urgh!!!]
[/rant]


GGMU!!!


PS
Guys, give him a break. I mean he said already that he supports Barca for 4 years now. You know, not like Barca suddenly became the best team on earth within these last 4 years or something... Owait...


PPS
I also happen to hate Barca, with every freaking molecule I have... Cripple them all, Mourinho!!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

Still 0-0 at the moment, pretty fun game to watch. De Gea looked solid and very confident, he even dribbled Van der Vaart! Risky but it proves he's confident and ready to do whatever.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2011)

Cleverley with the assist for Welbeck. A new generation is born, hopefully as successful as the last one!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 22, 2011)

Seems the old generation's still around. Giggs still class. Man, what a win. GGMU!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 22, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I also happen to hate Barca, with every freaking molecule I have... Cripple them all, Mourinho!!!


In-frikin-deed.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how anyone could hate Barcelona. Real Madrid is the most arrogant club in the world, buying everything and everyone of the competition because they have more money. Other teams find and develop the talent, Madrid buys it. Furthermore they have a history of bribing officials and winning matches with questionable goals. 
And now with Mourinho they play much more defensive in some matches, not to mention the Clasico's are getting more and more dangerous every time thanks to Mourinho and morons like Pepe and Marcelo.

Sure Barcelona has some divers, but in Madrid you also have divers! That's part of the game, sadly


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 23, 2011)

Two UCL Finals losses.
K?


PS
The part about Mourinho crippling them all is me trolling... Though it looks like that's what Mourinho plans to do anyway.


PPS
Nasri to City just confirmed. Not looking good for them Gunners. Anybody know if there's any truth to them terying to get Kaka on loan? IMHO, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 23, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Two UCL Finals losses.
> K?
> 
> PS
> ...



What's ridiculous about them loaning Kaka? It's possible, definitely. There are rumours they are going to buy Eden Hazard though, which I really hope succeeds. Eden Hazard and Vermaelen, two Belgians in the top of the best league in the world! Not to mention we've got Courtois and Lukaku with Chelsea now and of course Kompany as the caption of City!

We lost those finals to a better team, live with it. Messi is plain cheating IMHO, but I have tons of respect for the likes of Iniesta and Xavi. Last final our midfield was just overclassed, we were beat by the best team in the world and perhaps the best team the world has ever seen. A shame but I'm glad we made it in the final again.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just don't think it's plausible, at all. Arsenal are a team that looks on its way down unless some miracle happens.

Also, I didn't say that we didn't lose fair and square. I just said I friggin hate them. I don't know how many people can sympathize, but that's twice that I kept up for the whole night til 3 or 4 in the morning [effing time difference] to watch and then see us get beaten. It gets to you, y'know? I tell you, I'd be very pleased to see them get absolutely pwned.

I can't wait til SAF takes them all down in one fell swoop. [ I assume he'll be the one to orchestrate it, since the man hates losing]


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2011)

Its not that I just hate barcelona its that I like Real Madrid they were the first I ever followed and are my second favorite team and my favorite by far in La Liga.

Also
NASRI TO CITY!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 24, 2011)

If I made 1m for each English league trophy United has...

I still wouldn't be as rich as Samuel Eto'o. Damn, what a contract! First it was City, then PSG, now it's, uh... Anzhi, right?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> If I made 1m for each English league trophy United has...
> 
> I still wouldn't be as rich as Samuel Eto'o. Damn, what a contract! First it was City, then PSG, now it's, uh... Anzhi, right?


It's a fucking disgrace and really sad. Getting really tired of all these small time clubs ruining the football with all that money. Vitesse (Dutch competition), Malaga (Spain), Anzhi (Russia), City and Chelsea (although Chelsea can't be called small), PSG (France). All fucking shit in my opinion, they can all bugger off. Like it wasn't enough that players like Messi and CR earned 10 million + every year, they at least have my respect and are the best players in the world. Eto'o is a good striker but nothing more. He doesn't deserve this money.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 24, 2011)

[youtube]l7LXojxm9Fo[/youtube]

Great goal I scored on FM 2011 by David SIlva


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it wrong I really want Arsenal to lose?

And Fenerbache have been kicked out of the CL by the TFF.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, Arsenal look like they're gonna win, so...

And then they go to OT on sunday


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Is it wrong I really want Arsenal to lose?
> 
> And Fenerbache have been kicked out of the CL by the TFF.
> I'm hoping they don't make it either, I put some money on Udinese. Sad to lose my bet
> ...


Pretty confident Arsenal will lose their. Maybe I'll bet again.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I just have an irrational dislike of Arsenal due to a number of their fans be littering my beloved Swansea City!


----------



## Tanas (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd like to see Arsenal go all the way and win it, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Arsenal go all the way and win it, but that's highly unlikely.



More chance of Gareth Barry in becoming anything other than shit.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Arsenal go all the way and win it, but that's highly unlikely.




If Wenger goes, then maybe... But frankly, right now they're well below Chelsea, Liverpool, City and United. It's debatable if they're below Tottenham, but for now let's just wait and see. Not to mention a lot of the non-English teams in the UCL.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont argue with that, but I dont mind who wins it, as long as its not Man U or Chelsea.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That had to be the best night of my football supporting life


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

How could such a good match wield such a talent-less bunch of victors? Igor fucking Biscan.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> How could such a good match wield such a talent-less bunch of victors? Igor fucking Biscan.


Definitely not the most talented team.


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2011)

They weren't even the best on Merseyside that season.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 25, 2011)

draw for UCL Group stages is finished. Resulting groups can be found here.


GGMU!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2011)

FUCK

City has to play Villareal,Bayern and Naples.WTF

Madrid has an easy group though even though lyon and ajax are potential upsets.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> FUCK
> 
> City has to play Villareal,Bayern and Naples.WTF
> 
> Madrid has an easy group though even though lyon and ajax are potential upsets.


What's so fuck about that? That group is definitely not impossible. I'm 100% sure we will City still in Europe after the winter, either in the CL or in the EL. 

Also, Club Brugge has just placed themselves for the Europe League! Together with Anderlecht and Standard, while we already have Genk in the Champions League. First time in the Belgian history we have 4 teams in Europe!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ac Milan..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Other teams are not as good so we will still go through


----------



## Satangel (Aug 26, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Ac Milan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barcelona will win that easily, AC Milan is no where as good as it has been. Both Barcelona and AC Milan will advance, simple.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still the worst possible group.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice win at the Super Cup.


Nice skill from MEssi in the 1st goal

Fabregas with his touch of an angel control... wow he is amazing

Iniesta with his constant threatening runs.... motm


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 27, 2011)

UEFA Europa League draw complete.

you can see the table--->here


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tottenham in group A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!
Well, it looks good for them lol.


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2011)

im hoping Norwich can do something today, but unlikely.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I just don't think it's plausible, at all. Arsenal are a team that looks on its way down unless some miracle happens.
> 
> Also, I didn't say that we didn't lose fair and square. I just said I friggin hate them. I don't know how many people can sympathize, but that's twice that I kept up for the whole night til 3 or 4 in the morning [effing time difference] to watch and then see us get beaten. It gets to you, y'know? I tell you, I'd be very pleased to see them get absolutely pwned.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't give a fuck. City deserve to lose and get knocked out soon.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask why?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 27, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Can I ask why?



There's resentment in general about the rather classless way Man City have gone about things, jsut throwing money at player after player, players leaving clubs for a big pay day happy to sit on the bench at city and get a load of money rather than actually play football etc. 

On the other hand, at least Manchester City actually have some fans in Manchester (Although saying that, all over a sudden, like Man U, you start to get people from all over the place deciding they're 'fans' who didn't give a shit about them when their best player was Stephen Ireland) .  And it pleases me that even with all those big money signings we still get bgiger crowds at Newcastle


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This + I've been a United fan ever since I saw Beckham play in the Utd jersey.
Kind of logic that I can't really root for one of their rival clubs. City gets some respect though because they helped Kompany reach it's current level, and Kompany is from the same country as me


----------



## Tanas (Aug 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same applies to Chelsea, if not more.

@Satangel If it were City who was having all the success and Beckham was a City player, you would probably be a fan of Man City and not a Man U, just like many others.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> im hoping Norwich can do something today, but unlikely.



1-1!!! You must be ecstatic now, glad for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, saw Lukaku warming up.....


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 27, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's difficult for people who've only started watching football since Sky made it into this global brand to appreciate what's wrong with just choosing a club because they're good, or you like a player of theirs or whatever, when for most people in the UK it's a matter of local pride, birthright etc.

Imagine the olympics come along and loads of people in your country and the surrounding ones deceide they're fans of America and Russia.  And then suddenly China are good and everyone's waving Chinese flags and screaming "Yes! We won!" when the Chinese athlete crosses the line.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

Tanas said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be if City played in red (favourite colour, as a toddler that really mattered to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and they had the same history (Cantona, Giggs, Munich, Best immediately come to mind). If City had all those specifics I would be a City fan, yes.

@BlueStar, I know what you're thinking, that I'm just another gloryhunter that doesn't know jack shit about 'his' team. I try to be more though. I browse the United forum daily, reading topics and sometimes giving my opinion. I know their history quite well thanks to Wiki, and try to watch at least 10 United games every season. I really try to be more and I don't pick the most popular player as my favourite player. I rather have Rafael or Smalling than Rooney for instance. 

Also like it says in the OP, my favourite team is actually Club Brugge KV, the town where I was born and grew up in. I watch every single game of them and have a subscription (don't know if that fits this context, but you know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to watch them when they play at home.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 27, 2011)

So... What the [bleep] happened to Drogba? They got 11 minutes for something, and apparently that was it. Huh...


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> So... What the [bleep] happened to Drogba? They got 11 minutes for something, and apparently that was it. Huh...



John punched him in the face.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 27, 2011)

Was it enough to justify 11 [some say 12] minutes of extra time? Never seen it go that long, honestly.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2011)

I understand he was taken off the pitch via a stretcher and some oxygen. So it sounds a little serious and might just about justify the amount of injury time.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 27, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I understand he was taken off the pitch via a stretcher and some oxygen. So it sounds a little serious and might just about justify the amount of injury time.


[youtube]t2OdIK-vEDU[/youtube]

Saw it live, just started watching to the stream.
Notice how he falls, completely without any animation.
I'd say 11 minutes is exaggerated but who cares, it was 3-1 anyway, Norwich couldn't have scored 2-3 times when they were down to 10 man!
8 extra minutes would be more appropriate.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2011)

Today it's THE classic of Belgium, Club Brugge vs Anderlecht. Mostly about the prestige in this stage of the competition, the points don't really matter that much.
The game is very important for the fans. Come on Bruges, beat them and make it a defeat they won't forget soon!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 28, 2011)

Holy $%^ Dzeko... 4 goals. Things just went from bad to worse for Spurs. VDV injured?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2011)

DAYUM
Dzeko 4 Goals
Nasri 2 Assists
Aguero 1 Goal
GREAT SIGNINGS ARE GREAT.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dzeko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aguero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nasri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




City 5-1 Spurs


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> DAYUM
> Dzeko 4 Goals
> Nasri 2 Assists
> Aguero 1 Goal
> GREAT SIGNINGS ARE GREAT.


Nasri even assisted Aguero... and Dzeko twice so 3 assists....amazing


Cant wait to see City surprise UNited and take the title and the derby wins


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 28, 2011)

Dzeko was impressive.
The last 90" min goal was good.


Now its Man U turns.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2011)

Goodness De Gea made a save on a penalty to stop the Arsenal equalizer.I am sad.Then just now Ashley Young IM EVEN MORE SAD.

Rockstar I thought Toure made the assist to Aguero?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Aug 28, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Goodness De Gea made a save on a penalty to stop the Arsenal equalizer.I am sad.Then just now Ashley Young IM EVEN MORE SAD.
> 
> *Rockstar I thought Toure made the assist to Aguero?*


Yeah Yaya Toure was the one who assisted Aguero.

BTW Newcastle 2:1 Fulham


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, where did all the United hate come from? I probably have PM's of you where you state you like United when it comes to the Premier League, and now you say all this?


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Can De Gea go through a game without giving away a howler?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Can De Gea go through a game without giving away a howler?




Can you go 5 seasons without changing teams?

Oh, sorry, I thought we were in a Derp competition. I'm competitive by nature.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have... I dont support any EPL team.ONly Barcelona.. its stupid to support more than 1 team, I get called glory hunter enough with only Barcelona.


----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a glory hunting plastic. Hence his views are rendered void.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll tell you this football is a matter beyond both life and death. I've seen my team face bankruptcy and relegation to non-league football, to jumping through the divisions to the Premership in just eight years. That will mean more to me than anything Barcelona will mean to you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 28, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'll tell you this football is a matter beyond both life and death. I've seen my team face bankruptcy and relegation to non-league football, to jumping through the divisions to the Premership in just eight years. That will mean more to me than anything Barcelona will mean to you.


So?

what did I say about it not meaning lot to you?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 28, 2011)

Whew. 8-2, what a heck of a game. Well, since it's bad to be boastful, let's just say results take care of themselves, and the table shows it, too.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Whew. 8-2, what a heck of a game. Well, since it's bad to be boastful, let's just say results take care of themselves, and the table shows it, too.


8-2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In Belgium the classic ended up 1-1, pretty good result for both teams; None of the 2 really deserved a win.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 28, 2011)

Our worst casualty this game, all things considered was Welbeck. Damn!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2011)

Real Madrid 6-0 Zaragoza, another hattrick for Ronaldo which has scored a whopping 90 goals in 92 matches.

Barcelona 5-0 Villareal. 

Just a fucking crazy competition, but pretty boring too if you already know after 1 day you who's going to battle it out for the title, for the 7th year in a row


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes 5-0.Against Villarreal its great, fabregas is looking great and Thiago will be able to wear Xavi's boots when he retires


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beast in FM 11


----------



## Flame (Aug 30, 2011)

the transfer season is almost over.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, next time how about a smaller image?  Or at least put them in spoilers?


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.skysports.com/football/transfer...0,14896,00.html

Follow it live

@Shinigami357:
No.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully United can sell Diouf to some team and DEFINITELY loan out Macheda! 
Furthermore an attacking midfielder would be welcome, but not life important. I think we're ready to win the League again, but if we want to win the CL (= beat Barcelona) our midfield will need more than it has now.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

I fucking love transfer deadline day!


----------



## angelzbl0od (Aug 31, 2011)

1. Galatasaray
2. Fenerbache
3. Inter Milan


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh look the 'best striker' in Europe has joined Sunderland on loan.

QPR are trying to sign a new team.

Arsenal are panic buying.

Stoke are spending for nothing.

I love you transfer deadline day.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Oh look the 'best striker' in Europe has joined Sunderland on loan.
> 
> QPR are trying to sign a new team.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty frantic here too!
There have been over 25 transfers in Belgium alone on this day, and we still have another hour and a half coming! 
Pretty cool, sad to see my favourite team didn't buy a striker though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah Balo to Sunderland, wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glad for the many Arsenal fans they are really trying to make up for that 8-2.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2011)

Who signed to Sunderland?

Arsenal needs to buy Yann M'Villa quickly.

Did you hear Anzhi is trying to splurge 83-87 million on Hulk?


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In fairness to Arsenal if they've got Mertesacker now. He'll command that team.

@ the 'best' striker in Europe has signed for Sunderland. How can you not know how it is?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked up Sunderland and didn't find any signings just rumours about Gyan leaving.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

It was a joke at Nickalas Bendtner's inflated ego. Apparently he's been in discussions over a loan move to Sunderland.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> It was a joke at Nickalas Bendtner's inflated ego. Apparently he's been in discussions over a loan move to Sunderland.


I thought he was joining Porto I haven't seen anything about that but good joke.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

It was here. Just ctrl+f it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow I wonder how good he's gonna be this season.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

This is the man who changed his shirt number from 26 to 52 because he was going to be twice as good. He'll be average.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Who signed to Sunderland?
> 
> Arsenal needs to buy Yann M'Villa quickly.
> 
> *Did you hear Anzhi is trying to splurge 83-87 million on Hulk?*


I pray to God that doesn't work out and they don't get him. Fucking shitteam, ruining this sport.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

My team's record signing cost us £3.5 million. And that only happened after we got into the Premiership.

Actually Aguero cost more than my team's entire squad.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2011)

Yossi Benayoun has gone to Arsenal. 
Raul Meireles submitted a transfer request, looks likely to go to Chelsea (better make it quick!)
20 minutes left.
Shaun Wright Phillips has gone to QPR.
EDIT: Liverpool's got Craig Bellamy.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> My team's record signing cost us £3.5 million. And that only happened after we got into the Premiership.
> 
> Actually Aguero cost more than my team's entire squad.


What team did you support again?

About the second part, I know how it feels


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

The mighty Swansea City. They're my local team which makes me a fucking weirdo in this thread.

EDIT: Bellamy has re-joined Liverpool. And who the fuck hand sin a transfer request on deadline day.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> The mighty Swansea City. They're my local team which makes me a fucking weirdo in this thread.
> 
> EDIT: Bellamy has re-joined Liverpool. And who the fuck hand sin a transfer request on deadline day.



Mad respect for supporting your local team this hard. Keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just checked Wikipedia and it really seems your team is in an upwards spiral!
Hopefully you stay in the PL, going to be hard but you bought some good players I think (Vorm?)


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

Vorm looks fantastic, easily the best signing we've made in the summer. I'm not too confident about staying up in all honesty. The players are a great bunch , collectively they're brilliant but the majority of the squad are quite limited players and could've easily be playing in the lower leagues. If we go down I wouldn't cry, we're a club with very limited resources, we don't get 50,00 fans a week or have a rich owner but we're run very well, we have virtually no debt. I've seen the club near bankruptcy so I'm just oging to enjoy the Premiership. We'll play the big teams, make a lot of money and secure the club's finances.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2310: Confirmed: Chelsea have signed Raul Meireles. And Arsenal have signed Mikel Arteta and let Nicklas Bendtner join Sunderland on loan. Phew.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 31, 2011)

-snip-
ninja'd


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

Cheers for the info Luke.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > 2310: Confirmed: Chelsea have signed Raul Meireles. And Arsenal have signed Mikel Arteta and let Nicklas Bendtner join Sunderland on loan. Phew.


Arsenal sure are buying after that shattering defeat. At least something positive about that night, they have finally realized they can't win the title with these kind of players. Arteta is a cool signing, hopefully he's as good as they hope he can be. 
Mertesacker for sure, international experience in one of the best country teams in the world and not injury prone, good one. Bad for my fellow countrymen Vermaelen though.

Arsenal still have over 70 million pounds they can spend, but I doubt they will spend much more this transfer period.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2011)

Replacing Nasi and Fabregas with Arterta and Benayoun is significant step down though. Don't see how Mertesacker is bad for Tommy V, he finally gets a decent defensive partner. They wouldn't concede eight to Man Utd.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 1, 2011)

No Sneijder... Cleverly-Anderson it is... Always the mid-season transfer window, if Fergie changes his mind...

Also... Arsenal signing defenders and players on the verge of 30??? WTF??? Mr Manager, who are you and what did you do to the real Arsene Wenger???

Hargreaves signs with City... Apparently Mancini watches Youtube, then?


PS
So... Apparently, someone here has decided to fully embrace the fact that he is a colossal, inconsiderate dickface... Good for him.


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> No Sneijder... Cleverly-Anderson it is... Always the mid-season transfer window, if Fergie changes his mind...
> 
> Also... Arsenal signing defenders and players on the verge of 30??? WTF??? Mr Manager, who are you and what did you do to the real Arsene Wenger???
> 
> ...



I presuming you're talk about Hargreaves there?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2011)

And Newcastle still haven't managed to buy the striker we've needed for the past four transfer windows...  Sigh.


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2011)

But Newcastle have Leo Bessi! They don't need another striker when they have him.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 3, 2011)

Best move on deadline day was Raul to Chelsea.Bargain.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Best move on deadline day was Raul to Chelsea.Bargain.


Uh what? Raul (the Madrid legend) is still playing in Schalke 04, no?


----------



## emigre (Sep 3, 2011)

He means Raul Merieles(sp?). Personally I think Mertesacker as he joined on a reasonable price, he has significant experience, relatively young and he's clearly going to improve Arsenal.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 3, 2011)

Hulk to Anzhi almost happened Porto agreed to 87 million at first then wanted to raise the price to 90 million and thats when Anzhi stopped the talks.Hulk agreed to 10.5 Million in salary but wow Anzhi almost pulled two big fish.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 3, 2011)

netherlands 11-0 san marino

Insane.


Best signing of the summer is Fabregas or Mata.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> He means Raul Merieles(sp?). Personally I think Mertesacker as he joined on a reasonable price, he has significant experience, relatively young and he's clearly going to improve Arsenal.
> Oh okay. Yeah, +1 for Mertesacker too, don't know Mereiles but I doubt Mertesacker is worse.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty much. Although Young is really on a roll atm too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I bet there are a ton of other players we just don't know that are also performing well.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## emigre (Sep 5, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> bump



Epic way to revitalise the thread...

Its international week.

Ah fuck it , I care very little about international football. Club>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Country. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not really actually. Somehow I support my country at least as much as my club team. I just get so passionate and chauvinistic when I think about them. They really suck though, but I still like them a lot. I don't have any problem watching a game of them, even the worst games they play still entertain me endlessly.


----------



## emigre (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally I find international football completely disruptive. I don't care about England vs Wales, I just want to watch my beloved Swansealona.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally, one would have to drug me before I even consider denouncing our Philippine Nat'l Men's Football team, regardless of how low-ranked we might be. And I stayed up until late into 4-5AM for 30 days last year to watch the World Cup, so overall, I'd say I enjoy watching international football matches very much [though for the most part, these matches don't get much coverage in our country].

I think it's something to see players playing for their country [with the possible exception of France last year; God, was that a farce or what?]. Enemies become allies, allies become enemies, etc. And in a lot of countries, this stuff means a lot. If the love of football can united and help a country even in a small way, I say go ahead [case in point, when Japan's women's team won the women's world cup, they celebrated as though a couple earthquakes/tsunami didn't hit them].


PS
What's with the whole "-lona" thing? I'm a proud Red Devil, and would never consider adding something else to our team's name. It'll be Manchester United FC forever and a day for me, no more, no less [unless they changed the name... which would be a disgrace].


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think about it in the coming years Belgium will be a team to be reckoned with.
Jan Vertonghen and Vincent Kompany might as well be the best CBs in the world in a couple of years.
Steven Defour whos only 23 to anchor the midfield along with guys like Axel Witsel.
Then the attacking talent of Lukaku and Hazard.
The team will be one to be reckoned with if they can fill in the other positions and get a good goalkeeper which I'm pretty sure they have.

Oh and forgot about Toby Alderwield.


----------



## emigre (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah you see I find the notions of patriotism and nationalism as concepts which does more harm than good. But no one wants to talk about that.

About Swansealona? It's a light hearted nickname for Swansea City, it cam about from how our style of play was somewhat similar to Barcelona i.e. pass and push forward.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I think it's something to see players playing for their country [with the possible exception of France last year; God, was that a farce or what?]. Enemies become allies, allies become enemies, etc. And in a lot of countries, this stuff means a lot. If the love of football can united and help a country even in a small way, I say go ahead [case in point, when Japan's women's team won the women's world cup, they celebrated as though a couple earthquakes/tsunami didn't hit them].
> Yeah, Belgium has a lot of problems on the political side and there are some people who want to split this country. It's been going on for years. I'm very glad to see our national football team playing well with both French speaking people and Dutch speaking people. It's an example how it should be everywhere.
> 
> Another great example of what you said about the enemies and allies is Spain. You've got the clasico's who are becoming more and more hostile every time and Madrid players hitting Barcelona players, Barcelona players frustrating the hell out of everybody and diving like shit. But when they all come together, Barcelona and Madrid players, to play in the national team, they forgot all their differences and quarrels and just dominate, together. The results are amazing. European Champions, World Champions and the U21 became World Champions too I think. A true example, there can't be a better example than this!
> ...


Well that's what we've been saying for the last 4 years now? But somehow they always manage to lose important games and disappoint us. They just can't play together. They just can't hold a result. Kompany is by far the best player of the team, he's the captain and has an amazing mentality, I like him a lot. Amazing technique for a CB too by the way. 

Vertonghen, epic fighting mentality, but still far under the level of Kompany. 
Actually in the CB we truly have wealth. Kompany is the best, but we also have Vermaelen who has played 1 wonderseason for Arsenal, but has been injured last year. Then we have Lombaerts too, a CB from Zenit St Petersburg and Alderweireld from Ajax. AND we still have Van Buyten too, who has played a ton of matches for Bayern and still does.

Midfield we have Witsel, Defour and Fellaini (Everton, amazing power and heading capabilities). 

Attackers we have Lukaku, Hazard, Mertens (PSV player, is performing epic there), Chadli (pretty good flank player), De Bruyne (Chelsea has interest in him), Dembélé (who can't score a goal but can dribble very good) and Vossen (goalgetter).

In the goal we currently have Mignolet, a young keeper who plays with Sunderland. Pretty good keeper. BUT we also have Thibault Courtois, who has been called the new Van der Sar, and Chelsea have bought this summer for 9 (yes 9) million! That's more than Roma payed for Stekelenburg! Only 19 years old too, loaned to Atletico.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 5, 2011)

Find it hard to give much of a shit about England. I spend the rest of the season shouting at Rooney, Gerrard etc for being horrible diving cheating reprehensible little herberts so it seems a bit false to suddenly switch to cheering them on. Plus England draw a lot of their core support from horrible cretins like Stoke and Luton fans.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 6, 2011)

I  doubt we will ever make the world cup.BUt when I watch the world cup as a neutral its still more fun than clubs


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2011)

In a few hours it's the friendly Belgium vs United States. I doubt we'll win it, you never know though!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## emigre (Sep 6, 2011)

England vs Wales. 0-0 so far. Just waiting for the game plan to completely break down and we embarrass ourselves.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> England vs Wales. 0-0 so far. Just waiting for the game plan to completely break down and we embarrass ourselves.


Your trolling makes me laugh


----------



## emigre (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm welsh.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 6, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'm welsh.


I apologies


----------



## emigre (Sep 6, 2011)

We did it! We not only lost with dignity in place! We did it whilst looking the better side!

So many positives and so much confidence gained for the lads in the last two games.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 6, 2011)

Did anyone watch Argentina vs Nigeria?
I just saw the score lol.. 3:1 for Argentina.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> In a few hours it's the friendly Belgium vs United States. I doubt we'll win it, you never know though!
> Looking forward to it.


We won! Didn't expect it but it's a friendly so USA didn't play on their top level (while we did). No Donovan too, says enough.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 6, 2011)

wow Poland drew with Germany, Germany must have been playing with their second team


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> wow Poland drew with Germany, Germany must have been playing with their second team



it was a friendly, so Germany was probably trying out their second team.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can get it together because that would be one fun team to watch I am going to Europe next summer in time for Euro 2012 but I don't think I'll be going to Poland or Ukraine so I can't watch a live game but while I'm there I will definitely be rooting for Belgium.Also wow about Courtois but Steklenburg was a major steal for 9 mil I think hes worth more like 15.You guys have lots of defnsive depth and I really think Dembele is a good player.Also I forgot about Vermallen and Van Buyten.That midfield trio is definitly something to watch though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spain 6-0

Mata and Villa were class


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Hopefully they can get it together because that would be one fun team to watch I am going to Europe next summer in time for Euro 2012 but I don't think I'll be going to Poland or Ukraine so I can't watch a live game but while I'm there I will definitely be rooting for Belgium.Also wow about Courtois but Steklenburg was a major steal for 9 mil I think hes worth more like 15.You guys have lots of defnsive depth and I really think Dembele is a good player.Also I forgot about Vermallen and Van Buyten.That midfield trio is definitly something to watch though.


We're not qualified for Euro 2012....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've failed, again. For the 4th time in a row we won't be on a major tournament. 
Tnx for the support though


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my...Must suck when a team lets you down over and over and over.At least your local club team is well.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, uh, not really actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are one of the biggest clubs in Belgium, and perhaps the team with the most fans too, but the recent results were quite bad. We haven't won a trophy in 6 years now, and criticism of rival clubs is more and more frequent every season we fail. We're just not good enough, with a lot of bad luck and bad purchases. They've let me down more than I like it, believe me. 

Luckily Utd and Barca, my other 2 favourite teams, have performed tremendously in the last 10 or even 15 years, so that makes me a lot happier!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 teams going for you and 2 teams letting you down.Can't win'em all.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. You learn to cherish and to value 2 winning teams a lot more when you know how defeat feels. You have to learn to lose, to be able to win.


----------



## emigre (Sep 8, 2011)

I just support one team. Oh I'll tell you I appreciate anything that isn't bankruptcy.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

I only support Barcelona.
Still watch Arsenal time to time and Man City.They play beautiful football


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I only support Barcelona.
> 
> And Man U and Chelsea
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanas (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed out Liverpool.


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2011)

WORST PENALTY EVER.

[youtube]ujiiO-h-rcU[/youtube]



why does he get a yellow card for??


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If I was a glory hunter I would have left United after the 09-10 season since they lost the season, champions league and FA Cup?



At least he waited until it became clear they were going to get tonked by Barca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comapred to



			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> After seeing such a good attacking display from united so far.. I seriously want them to beat barcelona


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> why does he get a yellow card for??



Checking his run I guess.  You're supposed to take your run up and hit the ball, it looks like he was trying to dummy it, goes to hit it in the hope the keeper will commit and he can just place it the other side.  Which is considered bookable as unsporting behaviour.  But then he kicks the ground and falls on his face anyway.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know why I said "we" and at the time of manu and chelsea.. I swear it was my first season of EPL... I find it boring compared to la Liga and dont support any team there.Just Barcelona.And just a question, lets say I support 3 teams? You guys should not care even then because I can do whatever I want.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

What do you guys think about Barcelona's new 3-4-3 It can take on 4-4-2s really well as we saw against Villarreal but Im not so sure it can work on teams that rely on counter attacking football(Madrid, Valencia etc.)

Also Fabregas and Sanchez have been great for us.. cant wait for teh game V real Sociadad Im predicting a 4-0 win for us


----------



## emigre (Sep 8, 2011)

What of you guys think of Swansea City's forward line? Does it have what it takes to keep the them up? Graham did a good job in the championship and with the likes of Sinclair, Dyer and Allen feeding him chances he might have a good season.

Michael Vorm has been fucking divine for us. Arsenal next,  We're going to lose aren't we?


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> What of you guys think of Swansea City's forward line? Does it have what it takes to keep the them up? Graham did a good job in the championship and with the likes of Sinclair, Dyer and Allen feeding him chances he might have a good season.
> 
> Michael Vorm has been fucking divine for us. Arsenal next,  We're going to lose aren't we?


Dyer is massivly underrated in my books.. the guy has so much pace and skill to take on a man.. I watched City VS Swansea and he as looking so livley.. like the focal point of their attacks.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I dont know why I said "we" and at the time of manu and chelsea.. I swear it was my first season of EPL... I find it boring compared to la Liga and dont support any team there.Just Barcelona.And just a question, lets say I support 3 teams? You guys should not care even then because I can do whatever I want.



Sure, you have the right say you support Man U in November and then that you support Barcelona in may, then cheer on Man City in August.  We have the right to express the opinion that you're not really a fan of anyone.


----------



## emigre (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dyer isn't underrated at all. He was Fan's player of the year last season, finishing above Sinclair.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

underrated for those who did not watch the npower.thy must judge all the players from the newly promoted teams as shit


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup i have been supporting Barcelona forever(Since I started watching football) EPL was a lost cause... I can cheer on anybody I want but that does not exactly mean I support them.Also fine im a glory hunter that supports every top team in the whole world.Problem?

IM getting pissed off that whenever I post you all start acting all bastards and attack me for this


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> yup i have been supporting Barcelona forever(Since I started watching football)



And yet only four months ago you said you wanted them to lose the Champions League final.  Some support.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did not read.. it was my first season watching EPL.. I was a hypocrite supporting all kinds of team... I never left Barcelona and I left all those teams now but Is till have Barcelona.. I used to but its all normal now so whats the problem?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Can you not read?  i'm not talking about the EPL, I'm talking about the Champions League.  It was the most important game of Barcalona's season and at one point you "seriously wanted" their opponents to win it and not them.  What kind of support is that?  You never left Barcelona?  Bollocks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Can you not read?  i'm not talking about the EPL, I'm talking about the Champions League.  It was the most important game of Barcalona's season and at one point you "seriously wanted" their opponents to win it and not them.  What kind of support is that?  You never left Barcelona?  Bollocks.


Yeah I never left Barcelona.. I supported Manchester and Barcelona.. and by that comment I meant that I would not mind United winning despite me liking Barca more... there are other members here too like Satangal that support more than 1 top Europeon club.. I did too back then but now I dont want to.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yeah I never left Barcelona.
> Simply does not tally with
> QUOTE(Rockstar @ May 8 2011, 04:40 PM) After seeing such a good attacking display from united so far.. I seriously want them to beat barcelona


Sorry.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm well I supported both teams.. I liked how UNited play I got over excited and poste dthat but all I meant was that if they do beat Barcelona in the CL then I would not mind as much because I was hoping for Barcelona to win.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> EPL was a lost cause.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's clear by how much you follow it
> ...



If by "it's all normal" you mean squealing like a rabid fangirl every time City plays...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bit my opinion on the CL final too. If it's both Barcelona and United in the final, I'm happy. I like both of those clubs a lot and whichever is the winner, I can live with it. 
I'm leaning more towards United in that case but if Barcelona wins, fine. I think this is what Rockstar is trying to say, he feels the same way, except he would rather see Barcelona win than United (in my case vice versa)


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

VS Real Sociadad.. Hope we use 3-4-3 again we can win like 6-0 with that IMO.Also


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 9, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'm leaning more towards United in that case but if Barcelona wins, fine. I think this is what Rockstar is trying to say, he feels the same way, except he would rather see Barcelona win than United (in my case vice versa)



This is why I just can't get my head around supporting two clubs which may be in the same competition.  I'll go and cheer on my local non-league team, but that's it. To me, supporting a club is unconditional.  You want that club to win every game, no matter who they're playing, if it's a meaningless end of season mid-table game, if you're playing a team full of fantastic players, if you're playing a plucky team who are in the middle of some movie style cup run, who are the lovable underdogs who everyone wants to see go to the final except you...  And you'd still feel like that even if your team became crap, if you sold all your favourite players, if you were owned or managed by someone who is either a total idiot, an absolute horrible wanker or both. And if they are having success you know you'd still be there in the rain even if they'd never amounted to anything and were playing against places week in, week out that most people who watch football around the world didn't even know had a football team.  

I can't see how you can support a club and at any point go "I really don't mind if they lose this game."  It seems like "I'm in love my fiancee, but I'd be just as happy if I ended up marrying her sister."  Well, no.  You can say you're in love with her, but don't be surprised if people question your commitment.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 9, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> To me, supporting a club is unconditional.




This. So friggin much.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 9, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Manchester City chief executive Garry Cook has resigned over claims he emailed defender Nedum Onuoha's cancer-suffering mother mocking her illness.
> 
> Cook offered his resignation after an investigation by City found "there is foundation" to the allegations.
> 
> He had denied sending the message, claiming his account was hacked.


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2011)

In fairness to Cook, he is a cunt.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI2t736UP54[/youtube]

The tune is nice.. I have been singing it out loud all day long...


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2011)

In fairness to Arsenal fans, they're a pile of cunts.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI2t736UP54[/youtube]
> 
> The tune is nice.. I have been singing it out loud all day long...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE-r-Tbg9g0[/youtube]
This is where the tune comes from, starts at 0.37.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> In fairness to Arsenal fans, they're a pile of cunts.



I love their chants especially:

"spend some fucking money!" 

To Wenger.. it was classic


Also Satangal... oh wow.. never thought the tune would be from there.. thanks


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2011)

If a child of mine became an Arsenal fan, I would disown him/her. I've got a list of clubs any future child of mine won't be allowed to support.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 9, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If a child of mine became an Arsenal fan, I would disown him/her. I've got a list of clubs any future child of mine won't be allowed to support.


Arsenal play the most beautiful football in the PL.. they were out of touch but will get it back


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't want my child becoming a bitter glory hunting twat.

Swansealona>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Arsenal in terms of tippy-tappy football.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 9, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See my support as just a permanent liking/preference then. My only support (in your reasoning) is for Club Brugge then. I feel the same way about Club Brugge like you've just explained. But seeing they barely ever get in the CL, I pick another team to cheer there. I like to have a team to cheer for, a team which I want to win, when I watch football on TV. Like in the World Cup I always have a few teams too (because Belgium is too shit and dumb to qualify themselves).


----------



## dice (Sep 9, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> If a child of mine became an Arsenal fan, I would disown him/her. I've got a list of clubs any future child of mine won't be allowed to support.



I'll make sure they're re-housed


----------



## emigre (Sep 9, 2011)

You disgust me.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 10, 2011)

3 hours till Arsenal, Chelsea, LFC, Spurs and City 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I will watch Arsenal.

Then 15 mins after its over I can begin singing

Tot el camp
és un clam
som la gent blaugrana
Tant se val d'on venim
si del sud o del nord
ara estem d'acord, ara estem d'acord,
una bandera ens agermana.
Blaugrana al vent
un crit valent
tenim un nom el sap tothom:
Barça, Barça, Baaarça!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

Manchester United - Bolton later [12:20 AM here] and of course, there's not telecast!!! Dammit all!!! Grrr!!!


Anyways...

GGMU!!!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2011)

You'll be able to find a stream, if your net connection's any good.

Sunderland have loaned record £13m signing Gyan to UAE side Al-Ain for the season.  Guess the rumours of him being unhappy there/being a bit of a dick were true.

Here's a question from another board I'd be interested to hear options on, as I can't really trust myself to look at it impartially.  Who is/was better - Rooney or Shearer?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's the problem... My connection sucks most of the time, and what with there being another typhoon, the probability of streaming the match is basically nil. I'd just stick to livecasts then [more-or-less live commentary/stats].

PS

I thought Gyan caught a parasite/bug or something? That's what it said on the article I saw...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I thought Gyan caught a parasite/bug or something? That's what it said on the article I saw...








The manager was talking about football agents and referring to them 'parasites'


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

I would say Rooney is the better all round player with Shearer being the better finisher. If I was forced to choose one than it would be Rooney. He has more to his game than Shearer did, he can play from wider role, off the main striker or as the main striker. He can bring others into play and he does score relatively a good number of goals. Shearer on the other hand was very much a old fashioned No.9 who did the job very very well. His goal scoring record is amazing especially as he played in sides which weren't very good though he won the title at Blackburn, he wasn't playing with great players. Sherwood and Wilcox were decent but not amazing whilst at Newcastle, half the time he player with bloody good players (Ginola and Ferdinand at first and than Bellamy and Robert under Robson) whilst the other half he played with some useless shit. And no he was still a consistent goalscorer. But he did also have good all round play, his partnership with Bellamy was evident of that where they really complimented each other and IMO were the best partnership in the league for a period.

However I think its important to remember certain factors, Rooney at Man United has consistently played with better players with understandably make him a better player whilst Shearer at times hasn't had that. In addition Shearer's game had evolved from being reliant on pace to playing his back to goal, an evolution which he achieved successfully, Rooney hasn't reached a point where he needs to do this and he's still relatively young. Also Shearer was able to come back from several serious injuries and was still be lethal whereas Rooney has been relatively fortunate in the injury department.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd agree with Shearer being the better goal scorer and Rooney having the better all-round game.  One other thing I'd say is that Shearer was very consistent - no matter where he was playing, who with or where abouts he was in his career, he was always putting in the performances and the goals.  While Rooney's always bounced back from them, he's had patches where he's not been on his game for weeks at a time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont like United that much but Rooney is the most complete player in the EPL,


30 mins.. TV is only showing Chelsea and LFC.. I wil watch LFC because Suarez makes my day perfect with his dribbling


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 10, 2011)

After the games so far:

Mata is class.Carroll is crap.Vorm is god.Van Persie is unlucky but so fun to watch.Suarez kind of failed at the last minute.


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2011)

FFS, we just can't put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> After the games so far:
> 
> Mata is class.Carroll is crap.Vorm is god.Van Persie is unlucky but so fun to watch.*Suarez kind of failed at the last minute*.




At least you got to watch him dribble. LOL


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

Aguero again scores a hattrick, damn. Seems like it's really Manchester vs Manchester this season, more than ever. 
Liverpool lost to Stoke, shame for them.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 10, 2011)

Canny goal

[youtube]mP2bXKUU3QA[/youtube]


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

Btw... How'd that Barcelona match end??? Hm???


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Btw... How'd that Barcelona match end??? Hm???


2-2. Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it. Sociedad deserved it though.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rooney with his second hattrick in as many matches...

PS
City score 3... United score 3... In less than half an hour... 5-0 already, hohohohoho...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rooney with his second hattrick in as many matches...
> 
> PS
> City score 3... United score 3... In less than half an hour... 5-0 already, hohohohoho...


Absolute world-class at the moment. When he's on his top-level you can place him together with C Ron and Messi in the best top 3 of the world.


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this, but alot of morons wouldnt.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 11, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We sucked in the second half


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 11, 2011)

Palermo VS Inter later

2-2 I say


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2011)

Why the double posts?

Anyway City and Real won yesterday I could only watch the Real game but I was happy.4-2 Top of the table instead of lame Barcelona.

Cristiano is a worse passer then Messi? WOT
[youtube]DJs6jliIzOk[/youtube]


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw the match highlights too, and damn, that pass is wonderful. Really amazing, just perfectly executed. CRon is a complete beast and athlete. Unrivaled in football in the athleticism, I'm sure of it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> > Why the double posts?
> >
> > Anyway City and Real won yesterday I could only watch the Real game but I was happy.4-2 Top of the table instead of lame Barcelona.
> >
> ...



Miku is a beast though when I get Fifa 12 the first ultimate team player I am going to buy is going to be Miku.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 12, 2011)

Messi is still a better passer.Everybody does something like that once in a bluemoon. But I dont hate Ronaldo.. Im a Barca fan so what do you expect? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Messi is still a better passer.Everybody does something like that once in a bluemoon. But I dont hate Ronaldo.. Im a Barca fan so what do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 13, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 13, 2011)

Barca VS Milan
Chelsea VS Bay Lev
Arsenal VS Bourissa

3 great games..


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Barca VS Milan
> Chelsea VS Bay Lev
> Arsenal VS Bourissa
> 
> 3 great games..


I'm going to game tonight instead of watching football. CoD MW2 is still too damn addictive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tomorrow I'll watch United vs Benfica though and on thursday it's Club Brugge vs Maribor! So going to watch that game, we have to win!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 13, 2011)

QPR battered us last night, we did well to come out of it with a point.  Amazingly, in spite of some rather unconvincing performances, we're 4th in the league.  Guess it's a reulsts business and we'd been getting decent results.  Can't imagine it continuing unless we get our act together.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 13, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but...but it barcelona vs milan


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2011)

champions league football is starting today. woohooo...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 13, 2011)

3 hours to go.
Playing FIFA 12 demo till then on 360


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen that game countless of times now, it's has lost much of it's charm. Although I might check the 2nd half after I'm done playing CoD.
If you want to see the best football, I think you should watch Arsenal vs Borussia actually. That are both teams that play the same style of football.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 13, 2011)

Argh, United don't play until tomorrow??? Dammit all. Go Milan!!!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Argh, United don't play until tomorrow??? Dammit all. Go Milan!!!


After 25 seconds Pato already scored! Just started watching, Barcelona is getting more and more in the game now. I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still prefer Barcelona above AC Milan, but Milan also gets some sympathy from me.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 13, 2011)

AC Milan motto: what you start, you finish. LOL. I think some of those Barca free-kicks were too easily given. Also, the trademark "he hit my shoulder but I'll clutch my face and roll around for a minute anyway" performance showcased beautifully [it was Pedro, I think]. And how in the blue blazes do they get away with so much pushing? Alves almost shoved the defender straight into the ad boards.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 14, 2011)

Go Benfica!


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2011)

come on United. 3-0 to United.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 14, 2011)

come on Benfica. 3-0 to Benfica.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 14, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> come on United. 3-0 to United.



Yeah, come on United!  Beat Aston Villa on Saturday!


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> come on United. 3-0 to United.


It's actually 0-3 to United then. I'm pretty confident for the coming game, I too think we'll easily beat them 0-2 or 0-3.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 15, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> AC Milan motto: what you start, you finish. LOL. I think some of those Barca free-kicks were too easily given. Also, the trademark "he hit my shoulder but I'll clutch my face and roll around for a minute anyway" performance showcased beautifully [it was Pedro, I think]. And how in the blue blazes do they get away with so much pushing? Alves almost shoved the defender straight into the ad boards.



Not just this but fouling off-the-ball they constantly do, it's obviously trained for them to do it. Against Arsenal last year particularly Busquets and Alves were just running into people off-the-ball to help keep possession. Refs rarely if ever give fouls for that though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Story Bro.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kolarov goal was beautiful.Giggs was too


----------



## MrCooper (Sep 15, 2011)

I am American so I have no idea or any shits to give.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

MrCooper said:
			
		

> I am American so I have no idea or any shits to give.


I am too.. American sports are boring


----------



## Satangel (Sep 15, 2011)

Have to agree that Barcelona dive more than an average team, even though I like them as a team. Like the 2-1 Villa free kick against AC Milan should never have happened, Pedro (or Busquets, dunno) dived.

Giggsy saved us yesterday, weak game of United B-team, Giggsy almost scored 2.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

It isn't diving, it's simulation.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hulk goal vs Shaktar..... I can watch it 100 times and still think it did not happen...


ANybody play fantasy?


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Hulk goal vs Shaktar..... I can watch it 100 times and still think it did not happen...
> 
> 
> ANybody play fantasy?



Not anymore. I put too much time into it. Ditto for Football/Championship Manager.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait you played FM? 

Nobody plays FM here.... I am at 2018 at Chelsea and I line up like this:

Cech
Van Der Wiel
Luiz
Subotic
Bale
Hazard
Pastore
Hamsik
Nasri
Aguero
Sturridge

Thoughts?


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Delete that game.
2. Start a new game with a shit non-league with no money.
3. Take said shit team with no money to Champion's League Glory.
4. Revel in your greatness.

I'm absolutely serious, it's more fun and challenging to take Hereford United all the way than to take over an already good team. You also develop feelings of adoration for players you have never heard off, Adam Stansfield RIP. I sopped playing FM long ago when the game became too much like micromanagement. BTW, check out Nik Besagno. I signed him as a teenager on FM 06 and he turned out to be an excellent defensive midfielder. Also buy young, I never signed a player over twenty-five. This way you can generate some good money for squad players.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 15, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I am doing atm.. I still play the Chelsea game when I get bored but atm I am playing as Leeds and scouted a few south american youngsters.. cant even remember how to spell their wierd names but they had amazing stats...

Im in season 3... reached the EPL and I finished 8th last season.. pretty decent eh?

Also sure I will check him out


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> MrCooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.Just no.They are not boring.Basketball is one of the most exciting games of all time ALL TIME.Yes there are boring basketball games but there are boring soccer games.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, and as a testament to basketball's awesomeness, the NBA's next season is in jeopardy. NFL almost went down the same way, too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Arsenal are playing great.Entertaining game.If Gervinho decided not to be such a ball hog on 2 occasions it might be 4-1 now.Great goal by Arteta.Cant wait for the second half.

Also United will go down tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barcelona play later today.. time to bounce back


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Arsenal are playing great



Well, they've scored a great own-goal to make it 4-2 Blackburn...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because some players are way to greedy.With the NFL the owners were being greedy but its the opposite with the NBA.Enjoy having all our talent in the Euroleague for a season.


----------



## emigre (Sep 17, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

4-3... was a good open attacking match.Will watch Villa VS NCFC later


----------



## emigre (Sep 17, 2011)

Well these relegation six pointers always tend to be good matches


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

lol i feel happy for emigre.

swansea playing great


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Swansea 3-0 up

Great play... Dyer


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2011)

arsenal is a mid table team now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> arsenal is a mid table team now.


You seriously have know knowledge if you think that.Wenger knows what he is doing.. he has never let Asrenal fall below the top 4 and he wont this year too.. Arteta and Walcott look Sharp and GErvinho just needs to learn to release the ball.When Verm is back Arsenal's defense will improve too


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2011)

we will see end of the year.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2011)

United pull one back, 1-1. We were the better team in the first half and conceded, worst team in the second and scored. Basically the story of our season, we've been playing poorly and getting results. But hey, it's a results business.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

FT Swansea 3-0

Nice game


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL, what in the blue blazes happened to Arsenal? That was pretty much a farce.

PS

Frigging mid-week fixtures. Our B-team looked a bit out of it, other than Giggs [phenomenal as always].
Anyway, Chelsea's gonna be destroyed tomorrow! GGMU!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> LOL, what in the blue blazes happened to Arsenal? That was pretty much a farce.
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


Lol You wish

AVB is class


----------



## emigre (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck Yeah!

Good win after a sad week.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, and I suppose Sir Alex Ferguson is a pedestrian dude who happened to hang on to the MUFC job for, uh... 20 years? 25 now?

Anyway, I sure hope Chelsea aren't asleep tomorrow... I mean, 36 seconds last time, wasn't it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thats true.

THey wont be asleep at all.. cant wait


----------



## Satangel (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd be surprised if Arsenal got in the top 4. 3 spots are already taken IMHO, Utd, City and Chelsea. The 4th one is between Liverpool, Arsenal, Tottenham and maybe even Everton. It's going to be tense, like always in the PL! I love the fact there are so much decent teams there, instead of 2 against the rest like in Italy or in Spain.


----------



## Sick Wario (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if Arsenal got in the top 4. 3 spots are already taken IMHO, Utd, City and Chelsea. The 4th one is between Liverpool, Arsenal, Tottenham and maybe even Everton. It's going to be tense, like always in the PL! I love the fact there are so much decent teams there, instead of 2 against the rest like in Italy or in Spain.


Napoli could challenge for the title.Roma is pretty good with the new signings.Jueve improved greatly.In spain Villareal and Valencia are great just not as good as RM and Barca.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 17, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm basing my opinions purely on the titles of the past 10 years. I haven't watched any Serie A matches this season, don't know how strong Juve and As Roma are (although I know they both have invested a lot).

Villareal and Valencia are good indeed but in no way a contender for the title. At the time of writing, Barcelona is winning 8-0 against Osasuna. Shows what 'competition' they have there. 
In the PL you have 6 teams that should be in the CL, and I'm sure 3 of those 6 would easily survive the group stage. There is no other competition who can say they have teams with those capabilities.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 18, 2011)

8-0


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 18, 2011)

Modric's goal was beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bale is playing Nice


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Counter point TAKEN


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 18, 2011)

City to win 4-0 Aguerox2, Dzeko, Silva


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you insinuating two those six PL teams are Liverpool and Spurs?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh yes, I think. I think Utd, City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool and Tottenham all should play in the CL. It's a shame that only 4 teams (?) are allowed in it.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Increasing the number would just make the PL even more of a uneven cash cow than it already is. I'm old school, just the Champions of each league should be in the CL/European Cup. Other teams can go in the UEFA cup/ Europa league.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 18, 2011)

Ugh, we should of drew that game to say the least. We missed two open goals and had more than enough on target chances to score more.
Was a bit unlucky with some of United's goals (Offside and deflects off our players) but with the way we defended we probably deserved that.
Time to go reflect on what could of been I guess :|
EDIT: 



Spoiler: Rooney fluff












I eagerly await a Torres one now


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2011)

Here you go luke_c.






60 million for that, still an epic investment if you ask me!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 18, 2011)

Who's smiling at the end, boys? Pretty sure it wasn't AVB... Or Mancini...


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel so bad for Torres... he did not deserve such a miss after an amazing performance.He was my MOTM putting in so much effort, dribbling past players, shooting from range, making chances for others... my sympathy to the guy, he deserved a hattrick for his work last night, and now people will never remember the game for his great performance but for that miss but like AVB said 'The worst things happen to the best strikers in the world'


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 19, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini claims he is lacking midfielders in the wake of the team's 2-2 draw at Fulham on Sunday.
> 
> City led 2-0 at Craven Cottage thanks to Sergio Aguero's double before goals from Bobby Zamora and Danny Murphy sealed an unlikely comeback.
> 
> ...



Aye, OK


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 20, 2011)

Ben Arfa should be back (again) tonight!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's just hope he's not immediately crocked (again) tonight by some clogger (or, more likely, by karl Henry when we play Wolves in a few weeks)

French football blogs have started referring to us as "Châteauneuf", thanks to all our French players.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 20, 2011)

When Man City do badly Rockstars sig and ava change...


----------



## Necron (Sep 20, 2011)

Eliminatories are going to start the next month here!


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 21, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> When Man City do badly Rockstars sig and ava change...


I dont support Man City, just like some players like Dzeko, Aguero and SIlva


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 21, 2011)

Just from the last page, i was thinking that getting AvB was actually kinda surprising considering how much money they supposedly paid to get him, plus his contract. He had a great season and might well be a great manager, but Porto did have an incredible frontline and it is Portugal. I would have waited one more season at least.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 21, 2011)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Just from the last page, i was thinking that getting AvB was actually kinda surprising considering how much money they supposedly paid to get him, plus his contract. He had a great season and might well be a great manager, but Porto did have an incredible frontline and it is Portugal. I would have waited one more season at least.


Well so far he looks like he knows how to handle this.Chelsea have been playing nice, they just need to improve finishsing and they could have even won at OT.United fans on other forums agree Chelsea were playing better at OT and not many teams can do that.Also watchout for Torres from now on, looks like he is coming back


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Matches today.Gonna watch Chelsea VS Swansea, Torres to score


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2011)

See if we can keep our 100% record and move into the top 3 today. Blackburn have been gash, in spite of a flattering scoreline against Arsenal, but we've not beaten them at home for ages.

Today's also the first time people get to see the way Ashley has defiled the iconic 'Newcastle United' sign with his bloody tacky Sports Direct logos. Guess at least as its on my stand I won't be able to see them...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hargreaves... Damn him, he scores one goal and then goes spouting off. See if he doesn't go down the Tevez path and into football obscurity pretty soon...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2011)

Man U and Aldershot's balls kept in the freezer beforehand I see.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 24, 2011)

After Balotelli scored he gave Mancini a hug immediately then celebrated with his team mates.Sick goal too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice goal by Torres.What a shit ref, it was his first tackle of the game, he could have kept going right at his legs but tried to turn his body to reduce the contact, it should have been a yellow.Shit ref is shit just like the shit ref that was shit at OT last weekend.

Barca play Athletico later


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2011)

It doesn't change the fact he went in double footed and made contact with the player. It was the right decision. His goal was good though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Chelsea 4-1 Swansea
Torres(Nice finish)
Ramires(2 goals, was great throughout)
Drogba(Well he is one of the best in the EPL and it looks like he is back along with Nando)

Anelka's run and shot was just beautiful to watch.Swansea's goal was nice too.

LFC 2-1 Wolves
Adam(Lucky)
Suarez(Great finish in such a tight Area)

Arsenal 3-0 Bolton
Van Persie(2x Typical Van Persie, gservice to him)
Song(Creamed my pants)

Man City 2-0 Everton
Balotelli(Class goal)
Milner(It was all SIlva)


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2011)

Utd only 1-1 against Stoke. Stoke away is a very, very hard team to beat, it's sad we didn't take the 3 points but I can live with 1 point. Hopefully Rooney is back soon, was out with a hamstring injury.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 25, 2011)

good win for Spurs yesterday

also Balotelli's goal would have been saved if it wasn't for a deflection off a defender


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am so fucking excited that I finally get to see a European Football Match in a stadium.On the 28th I will keep pinching myself.... I cant believe it and I bet nobody here will but me and my family are in Spain for a 2 week holiday.Guess where we are staying? Valencia..... i got the tickets and everything and here come some sleepless nights, this will be the best experience of my life.I cant stop thinking about it.Valencia VS Chelsea LIVE...... damn I cant wait... FUCK YES! FINALLY! AFTER 7 FUCKING YEARS!


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope watching this match does not get rid of my barcelona love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Its great here, its a beautiful city I am visiting the Serranos Towers tomorrow


----------



## Satangel (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't expect too much man, then you always get disappointed. Hopefully Chelsea brings on some star players, so you see some nice actions.

I think you'll just be able to appreciate the perfection of Barcelona more when you've seen football played live. You'll then realize just how hard it is to pass that ball so precise and to correctly stop a player.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Don't expect too much man, then you always get disappointed. Hopefully Chelsea brings on some star players, so you see some nice actions.
> 
> I think you'll just be able to appreciate the perfection of Barcelona more when you've seen football played live. You'll then realize just how hard it is to pass that ball so precise and to correctly stop a player.


Yeah thats true but its hard to get it off my head, that I am going to see players like Torres, Drogba, Mata, Lampard, Terry, Cech, Banega, Canales, Soldado all IN PERSON...

I still dont think it is real


----------



## luke_c (Sep 26, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Expect much, you'll love it! I've been to see Chelsea play live at Stamford Bridge a couple dozen times, nothing beats being there and seeing it all happen right in front of you. The atmosphere in the games is incredible.
Make sure you learn some chants!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah chants are pretty simple and you look like a dick if you don't sing + don't read "chant books" etc (they're all wrong) and don't try to start any,

I was in the Spurs stand when we won the Carling Cup a few years back (in Wembley) and it was the best experience I've ever had. You'll love it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Lol I bought a Chelsea shirt here next to the stadium last night.....

Now what about Chants?

I just listen to people in the crowd and join in?

Damn this is amazing


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn, only got a draw. Oh, well, better drop points now than later on down the stretch.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 27, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Damn, only got a draw. Oh, well, better drop points now than later on down the stretch.


Be happy you did not lose, De Gea saved you.You could have lost 3-1

Dont talk about the ref.You get bias decisions all the time, you can learn to live with the other team getting some


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 27, 2011)

Steve Bruce has failed to beat the Magpies, the Swans, the Seagulls and now the Canaries.  Some Black Cat.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I am so fucking excited that I finally get to see a European Football Match in a stadium.On the 28th I will keep pinching myself.... I cant believe it and I bet nobody here will but me and my family are in Spain for a 2 week holiday.Guess where we are staying? Valencia..... i got the tickets and everything and here come some sleepless nights, this will be the best experience of my life.I cant stop thinking about it.Valencia VS Chelsea LIVE...... damn I cant wait... FUCK YES! FINALLY! AFTER 7 FUCKING YEARS!
> 
> QUOTELol I bought a Chelsea shirt here next to the stadium last night.....



OK, just to check on the off chance of saving your life - You are going to sit in the Chelsea end if you're planning on supporting them during the game, yes?  Because if you end up in with the home fans wearing your Chelsea shirt and cheering if they score you may not leave the stadium...

Also, may not be wise walking around some areas of a foreign city in the colours of a team that have just beaten the local side afterwards.

Valencia fans aren't exactly famous for their hooligan element (although Chelsea are somewhat notorious), but like all clubs they will have their share of nutters.  Here's some Nazi flags and weapons confiscated from 50 Valencia fans who were heading to the game with Ossuna a few years ago.

http://www.diariodenavarra.es/deportes/not...bol&chnl=20

Not trying to terrify you or anything, I'm sure you'll have a great time, but just be aware you have to keep your wits about you at football matches and not get yourself into a situation where you're openly admiring the opposition in the middle of a crowd of pissed-off drunken neo-nazis.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think you can just turn up at a game like this and go in the away end cause it automatically all goes to ticket holders.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah, last European away game I went to was Frankfurt-Newcastle ages ago and had to get my tickets from the club. There will always be touts and people with spares though.

Can't imagine you'll pick up many Spanish chants. And, yeah, don't join in with the Chelsea ones if you're sitting in the Valencia end


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dont worry I have the tickets to sit on the away side, we already planned to support Chelsea in this and got tickets accordingly.

Just 6 hours left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will leave in 4 hours though... im so excited... I hope this match is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way he behaves makes him one of the biggest dicks in the league and overshadows any natural talent he might have.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be sure to remember that when people are hating on a thug like Henry or Dejong for cheating by breaking his leg.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Norwich deserved the win, played much better.United were exposed so many times



Norwich didnt deserve anything, end of story.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Flame™ said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol are you deluded?


Did you even watch the game?

United got lucky and saved their asses


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here we go again by the "United got lucky" BS that haters always spout.

Hey, Mr. delusional, the language of football is winning. The fact of the matter is, United won, Norwich got nothing, and whatever you [or anyone else] might say, the result is what it is.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Here we go again by the "United got lucky" BS that haters always spout.
> 
> Hey, Mr. delusional, the language of football is winning. The fact of the matter is, United won, Norwich got nothing, and whatever you [or anyone else] might say, the result is what it is.


Yeah but they got lucky..


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Prediction

Bolton 0-3 Chelsea(Drogba, Lampard, Luiz)

(RVPx2, Arteta, Arshavin)Arsenal 4-2 Spurs(Adebayor, Modric)


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2011)

We were lucky to get a win against Wolves, I'll say that.

3rd in the premier league


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> We were lucky to get a win against Wolves, I'll say that.
> 
> 3rd in the premier league



Newcastle really do have a tasty looking squad. Cabaye and Tiote look like they'll dominate the midfielod. Though they really need another striker or two, left back and right winger unless Obertan seriously improves.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2011)

We've been very lucky that Best and now Ba have stepped up to the plate in the absence of any major activity in terms of filling our striker gap. Excited about Sammi Ameobi as well, seems a really nice, humble guy who's grateful for his opportunity to play for the club and knows he has to work hard and keep his feet on the ground. The polar opposite of Nile Ranger, basically.

Thing is, in spite of our league position, I don't actually think we've played that well. In fact one of our best performances was the draw against Villa. Don't know of that's something to worry about, that our luck may run out, or if its a good thing that we're capable of getting points even when we're not clearly the better side over the course of the game. After all, its a results business.

On a purely petty local rivalry level, its delightful to see the way the season's gone so far after hearing all close season about how those "green mags" must be sick to see Sunderland "setting the transfer window alight" and buying champions league winners while we were apparently buying French nobodies. Even now they keep going on about how they've got the much better squad on paper, how our players are shit and "just work hard" as if that's some form of cheating.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Chelsea playing some slick football


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 2, 2011)

Man City is still playing on form and staying up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope this season goes as well as it has started


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Man City is still playing on form and staying up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mancini has always been a defensive manager :/ Last season he ruined us by never attacking , at least he has changed his views on how to play, before him City was known as a strong attacking team and now we have a very strong attacking force as well as a well rounded defence we should be able to push forward without worrying


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but Adam Johnson needs more time.. that guy is a true talent, I have seen him whenever he plays and his pace and ball skills are great, he can cross, shoot from range.A great winger IMO

*Posts merged*

Anybody got FIFA 12?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

London Derby coming up.

Gunners will win. 4-1


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2011)

I've gone for a draw but I think, if anything, spurs will edge it. Adebayor will either score or get sent off.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Adebayor to score first
Arteta minutes later
Then RVP before the break
Walcott early second half
RVP at the death
Spurs to miss a penalty


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok 3-1 Arsenal win


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Danny Graham has scored. Four home games, four clean sheets.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 2, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Fuck yeah! Danny Graham has scored. Four home games, four clean sheets.


Congrats

Vorm is on my Fantasy Team


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2011)

Pretty comfortable for Spurs in the end.  5 points ahead of their North London rivals, with a game in hand.


----------



## emigre (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't say I'm surprised by that. Arsenal have been on abysmal form since the league cup final.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 2, 2011)

Arsenal fan texting into BBC live updates

"Sick of seeing defeat after defeat"

Oh no, poor guy.  Get a bit sick of all this "Poor Arsenal fans" and, until recently "Poor Liverpool fans"  Oh no, you might finish 7th in the Premier League, what will your loyal and long suffering fans do.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 2, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't like cheats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, but that's how you become champions. You win, even when you are playing bad. If you can do that for 50% of the bad games you play, you'll be champions.


And yes Rockstar, I've got FIFA 12 for the PC, playing with a 360 controller. Fantastic game so far, the career mode has really been improved! Other aspects not so much, but overall a better game than FIFA 11. I'd rate it 90% at the moment, with FIFA 11 getting a 82%. I mainly play Career mode, and wow, that's just a real evolution.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yeah but they got lucky..





Yes... And a clinically retarded idiot could probably come up with a better comeback than you. Apparently, out of the 23 chromosomal pairs you inherited, logical thinking wasn't included in the package?


PS

Why am I not surprised that you seem to care more for each and every result in the EPL [which you dubbed "hopeless"] than your "oh-so-beloved" Barcelona??? Shows what kind of "fan" you are...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 3, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEcause people dont care about La Liga here, Satangal does a bit but its all EPL.And what do you mean it shows what kind of "fan" you are.Atleast I can accept it when we play crap, we beat sporting last night but we were shit. I am not a deluded twat like you.Thank you,


----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said


Also watched the derby on the weekend, good result for spurs in the end. Handball by Van der Vaart, I reckon that the goal would have been disallowed if Mertesacker and sczezny (WTF spelling) had actually appealed. Walker's goal was pretty good though


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

Out of curiosity does anyone here actually support a team in the lower leagues? I did than we got promoted four times. I'm just curious because its seems apparent everyone supports a team in top division.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheltenham FTW, I go to all the home games (my local club) it's only £7 every other week.

They're in league 2 by the way


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity does anyone here actually support a team in the lower leagues? I did than we got promoted four times. I'm just curious because its seems apparent everyone supports a team in top division.



When I first started going to Newcastle games with my dad we were in the old Division Two and we had been there for some time.  Nearly ended up in division three the year the Premier League was formed, but Keegan came along and rescued us and the rest is history.

Go to Whitley Bay games sometimes as well, saw them lift the FA vase at Wembley a few years ago.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity does anyone here actually support a team in the lower leagues? I did than we got promoted four times. I'm just curious because its seems apparent everyone supports a team in top division.


Nope, just the team of the city I was born in. Club Brugge KV, it's probably the worst team of all the teams that members support here, but I still love them to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder, what's the budget of Swansea City? I know Club Brugge has about 28 million of budget, the second biggest in Belgium.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 3, 2011)

I support Southend in League 2, but my main team will always be Chelsea!


----------



## alidsl (Oct 3, 2011)

Come to Cheltenham vs Southend, we'll trash you

Edit: Saturday the 10th of Dec, I'll be there


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swansea's budget depends on the league we're in. When we were in the Championship, we had one of the smaller budgets which we used to spend £500 000 (it apparently can increase to a £1M on certain clauses) GBP on Scott Sinclair. Now we're in the Premiership and we're apparently going to make around £50M this season. On transfers we've spent around less than £10M which isn't much considering this is the richest league in the world, in fact Fulham spent about £10M on Ruiz alone ans they're lower league fodder.  From what I understand, we're the poorest club in the league 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

On the bright side, whilst we're not financially wealthy, we are financially healthy. The present board run the club well so they're being cautious not of silly money to players and give them stupid money in case we go down.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£50 million?! Really? That's amazing, I expected something around £ 25 million, but that's just crazy! That means the 'poorest' club in the PL has double the money of the richest club in Belgium! I knew the PL was great and very wealthy, but this is truly astounding. Damn, the Belgian Pro League sucks


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

It's the television money innit.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> It's the television money innit.


I know. Who the hell watches the Belgian Pro League abroad? I honestly couldn't think of any other people next to people that emigrated from here. And heck, they probably watch it on a livestream via the internet or follow it via the radio.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2011)

I watch Belgian football.


Nah, not really. I still watch lower league when I can.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Oct 4, 2011)

Since you guys are talking about actual football and not gridiron, I suppose the following link wouldn't be considered trolling.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/...,946181,00.html

American football is INCREDIBLY homosexual. I have nothing against homosexuals, but I find it ironic that all these so-called "macho" men may actually be engaging in a massive homoerotic ritual WITHOUT COMPARE.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont exactly support but I follow Bristol Rovers when I get time.IN the EPL I just watch LFC(Favorite EPL team) and Chelsea9I saw them play live).I watch lots of leagues following Barca in La Liga, Udinese in Serie A and Toulouse FC in Ligue 1


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cech
Bosingwa-Luiz-Terry-Cole
Miereles
Hazard------------------Mata
Lampard
Torres-Higaun​
FIFA 12 Chelsea Career Mode at March 3rd 2012.
Second in league to Fulham who got taken over and bought, Drogba, Adam Josnonson,Suarez, Pedro and Alonso


----------



## Satangel (Oct 4, 2011)

Get Kompany to replace Terry (tops out at 89, second best after Piqué) and I would also change Torres/Higuain with Lukaku, but that's just my personal opinion. I always try to have a finer footballer, with more technique and finishing than power, next to an absolute powerhouse, who can push everybody out of the way.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Get Kompany to replace Terry (tops out at 89, second best after Piqué) and I would also change Torres/Higuain with Lukaku, but that's just my personal opinion. I always try to have a finer footballer, with more technique and finishing than power, next to an absolute powerhouse, who can push everybody out of the way.


Yeah next season Lukaku will be back from loan so Higuain can go


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 5, 2011)

Started a new LFC career, brought in Eden Hazard

Carroll
Suarez
Downing---------------Hazard
Gerrard
----Adam/Lucas
Enrique-Agger-Skrtel-Johnson
Reina​


----------



## alidsl (Oct 5, 2011)

It's all about football manager to be honest, I'm in 2022 and have won the champions league twice with Crawley town (originally a conference side on the game)

Also Cheltenham winning in the Second round away at a league one side


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 5, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> It's all about football manager to be honest, I'm in 2022 and have won the champions league twice with Crawley town (originally a conference side on the game)
> 
> Also Cheltenham winning in the Second round away at a league one side


I was addicted to fm but after playing FIFA again I cannot stand just watching games


----------



## emigre (Oct 5, 2011)

I stopped playing FM when it became completing a season took a few weeks. The last game I played was FM 06, I took Newcastle to the Champion's League. Shearer, Luqie and Owen were quite a threesome.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2011)

This database here is an ENORMOUS help for the FIFA 12 career mode. With this you can get superb talented players very cheap, and sell them a few seasons later with a great profit.

FIFA 12 Best Young Players

It's fucking gold, helped me so much. I bought that Morrison from Utd to play in Club Brugge, can't wait till he develops!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2011)

@Rockstar

How you like this GIF?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> @Rockstar
> 
> How you like this GIF?


Haha nice one... wish I could see his expression more clearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the best Suarez gif has got to be:


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 6, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> BEcause people dont care about La Liga here, Satangal does a bit but its all EPL.And what do you mean it shows what kind of "fan" you are.Atleast I can accept it when we play crap, we beat sporting last night but we were shit. I am not a deluded twat like you.Thank you,




LOL, what a weak argument. Satangel talks about his national league, guy doesn't give a damn about "who cares", because that's what a real fan is like. In fact, if they actually telecasted UFL [the top football league in the Philippines right now] matches, I might talk about that, too. It's not all about "who cares". Frankly, I don't give a shit who cares. I support the team I support.

PS
I am not a deluded twat [that would be the guy you see when you look into the mirror]. I never once tried denying if United were playing bad. I do, however, abhor thoughtless people whose number one explanation for any wins we get [if we play bad] as "luck". Perhaps people such as you should learn a lot more about football, if you think luck is the only factor to winning when your team is sucking. Get it?

PPS
Your arguments are still worse than a clinically retarded idiot. Just thought you should know, two-face [or... how many clubs/players do you go cheering for again? I have to factor that in for my next (insert number here)-face snide remark]


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 6, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheating handball twat


----------



## alidsl (Oct 6, 2011)

People like you annoy me, the guy cheated once and I can't see anyone not doing what he did in that situation. Maradona's is remembered as "that guy who handballed it" not the great player he once was


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 .....


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 7, 2011)

Silence. Keep it that way, it suits you, really. The less of your ignorant rantings we have here, the better.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Silence. Keep it that way, it suits you, really. The less of your ignorant rantings we have here, the better.


Lol sure.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can use your post whenever I am feeling sad and need to smile


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2011)

My LFC team in FIFA 12 looks like this now

Lavezzi
Downing-Suarez-Hazard
Gerrard-Adam
Enrique-Agger-Skrtel-Kelly
Reina​

I dropped Carragher because he has scored 4 own goals and given away 3 penalties -_-

Liverpool 1-1 Sunderland
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool
Liverpool 1-0 Bolton
Stoke 0-1 Liverpool
Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool
Liverpool 1-2 Wolves
Everton 0-1 Liverpool
Liverpool 2-1 Man United


----------



## Flame (Oct 7, 2011)

Rockstar i thought you supported Man City.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 7, 2011)

I support Barcelona

But follow
Liverpool
Chelsea
Napoli

I just like some Man City players


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2011)

Just won £10 000 on Rooney's sending off.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Just won £10 000 on Rooney's sending off.


Well played Emigre...
well played.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> QUOTE(Satangel @ Oct 5 2011, 01:40 PM)
> @Rockstar
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool run, seems something like only Messi can do to us. Glad Suarez is nowhere as good as Messi


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

He is. 

Also I finished second to Chelsea in my LFC career


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> He is.
> 
> Also I finished second to Chelsea in my LFC career


Suarez tops out at 88 in FIFA 12, Messi at 96.... Just saying 
But it's a matter of personal preference.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know Messi is better.. Suarez is not so far behind in terms of passing and vision.His dribbling is good but Messi's pace beats him.

Cant wait for LFC VS MUFC should be good


----------



## emigre (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think Fifa 12 stats are a good way top measure the ability of players.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

emigre you have FIFA 12?


----------



## emigre (Oct 8, 2011)

Nah, I haven't been arsed to pick it up. I'm saving my cash to pick up Catherine and Uncharted 3.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am planning to pre order MW3 and PES 2012  Get FIFA 12.. LIve season is free.Career Mode is addictive as hell this year


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I know Messi is better.. Suarez is not so far behind in terms of passing and vision.His dribbling is good but Messi's pace beats him.
> 
> Cant wait for LFC VS MUFC should be good


Suarez will never get better than Messi, that's just a fact. It would even surprise me if Suarez won the CL in his career.

We'll have to play against Birmingham City soon in the EL, if we win that game, Club Brugge is already pretty certain of going to the next round! I never expected us to do this good, so glad.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

He might win a CL.. but will never be close to Messi obviously


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> He might win a CL.. but will never be close to Messi obviously


He won't win it with the current squad of Liverpool. I think he has more chance at Chelsea/AC Milan to win it actually. Or of course at United, Barca or Madrid, but I don't know if those teams want/need him.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

He would walk into the United or Chelsea team.Also Liverpool are rebuilding.. give it 3-4 years


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

True, he has his place at any team in the world, his attitude isn't all that great though, but his skills are undeniable.
I don't know when Liverpool will again rule the football world, it can all change so fast. Or don't change at all. You just have to get really lucky and have a good batch of players/transfers and you can win the CL, but it could be the other way around too.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 8, 2011)

There's no place for Suarez in our team, we have enough forwards as it is!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol im pretty sure Suarez is better than Torres


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2011)

Tomorrow it's the last fixture of our European Chamionship campaign, against Germany  IF Belgium wins, we'll end 2nd, after Germany who have won all of their matches so far :/ Amazing stuff, 27/27 for them, shit. If we end up 2nd of our group, we still have a chance to go to the Euro 2012, by beating another 2nd place country.
It's going to be so tense and especially hard, we have a chance against Germany, but it's very small IMHO. I mean, Germany is a top 3 country for me atm, my prediction for the Euro 2012 is between Spain, Germany and maybe the Netherlands. Those 3 are also the best countries in the world atm, no other team comes close to those 2/3 IMHO.
I've looked it up, and it's been over 100 years (!!!) since we've won a game against Germany, in Germany  Depressing..... I hope we write history tomorrow, come on!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 10, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Tomorrow it's the last fixture of our European Chamionship campaign, against Germany  IF Belgium wins, we'll end 2nd, after Germany who have won all of their matches so far :/ Amazing stuff, 27/27 for them, shit. If we end up 2nd of our group, we still have a chance to go to the Euro 2012, by beating another 2nd place country.
> It's going to be so tense and especially hard, we have a chance against Germany, but it's very small IMHO. I mean, Germany is a top 3 country for me atm, my prediction for the Euro 2012 is between Spain, Germany and maybe the Netherlands. Those 3 are also the best countries in the world atm, no other team comes close to those 2/3 IMHO.
> I've looked it up, and it's been over 100 years (!!!) since we've won a game against Germany, in Germany  Depressing..... I hope we write history tomorrow, come on!


Well Germanys chances to lose increase everytime they win.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2011)

I disagree, that rule doesn't apply when playing Belgium 

(That saying we drew to Montenegro)


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow it's the last fixture of our European Chamionship campaign, against Germany  IF Belgium wins, we'll end 2nd, after Germany who have won all of their matches so far :/ Amazing stuff, 27/27 for them, shit. If we end up 2nd of our group, we still have a chance to go to the Euro 2012, by beating another 2nd place country.
> ...


Apparently Germany will write history if they win the match against Belgium, it would be the first team any German national team gets a perfect result in the qualifying rounds of a European Championship (30/30).
So Germany definitely have something to fight for, as they've said multiple times in the press, they want that tenth win. We won't get any presents 
I doubt Germany will lose actually, I'm definitely rooting for it, but my rational mind says we'll lose.....


alidsl said:


> I disagree, that rule doesn't apply when playing Belgium
> 
> (That saying we drew to Montenegro)


Hold your horses man, we weren't that bad in this campaign! I'll even tell you right now, we'll be in the World Cup 2014 for sure! I have confidence in the team now, I think they have finally learnt how to win a match, even when you're playing bad.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2011)

I love watching smaller teams do well against the large international teams (even if it's England) just because it's good for football as a game
so I would love to see Belgium beat Germany

I love watching smaller teams do well against the large international teams (even if it's England) just because it's good for football as a game
so I would love to see Belgium beat Germany


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 11, 2011)

tbf Belgium have one of the best young squads in the world


----------



## Satangel (Oct 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> tbf Belgium have one of the best young squads in the world



If you check FIFA, sure. In RL, nope, not much left of that FIFA team.....
We lost, 3-1. Very very disappointed atm. We got owned by Özil, such a smart player. First goal was a very nice shot of Özil after a corner, just outside the box, excellent shot. 4 minutes later a trademark Germany goal, the best counterteam in the world. No other team in the world is better in countering than Germany, the pace and perfect passes are amazing.
So yeah, 2-0 first half, Belgium started quite good and they were actually better than Germany in some moments, but the matureness and pure class of Germany was just too much to handle. Few minutes in the 2nd half, 3-0.

Then in the last minutes Fellaini made the 3-1, we deserved more, but just lost rightfully, to a much better team.
Hopefully Spain can teach Germany a lesson again this Euro Championship, they are the only ones, next to maybe the Netherlands, that can stop them.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 11, 2011)

The Netherlands have a really strong offense but I'm not so sure about defense, they have some good players in defense but they aren't good enough to cope with Germany+spain


----------



## Jasper07 (Oct 11, 2011)

alidsl said:


> The Netherlands have a really strong offense but I'm not so sure about defense, they have some good players in defense but they aren't good enough to cope with Germany+spain


Nah we can beat 'm, we just sucked in the final last time...
We're not doing very good now eiter, 1:1 still. Kinda embarrassing.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 11, 2011)

Jasper07 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > The Netherlands have a really strong offense but I'm not so sure about defense, they have some good players in defense but they aren't good enough to cope with Germany+spain
> ...


Of course you _can_ beat them, but the odds are still in favour of Spain/Germany IMHO. Although if that Robben 1on1 went in, you could have been World Champions. You didn't suck, you put up the best performance you could against the best team the world has seen in the last 6 years. You played dirty, but that's to be expected when you hardly get the ball. It's always like that when teams play against Barcelona or Spain, they hardly get the ball and thus get frustrated. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/sport1/hi/football/15269831.stm

Liverpool being utter dicks and wanting to make the league even less competitive than it already is. Yeah, let's take the worst aspect of the Spanish game and incorporate it here.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 12, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> http://news.bbc.co.u...ll/15269831.stm
> 
> Liverpool being utter dicks and wanting to make the league even less competitive than it already is. Yeah, let's take the worst aspect of the Spanish game and incorporate it here.


gay.... it will make it near impossible for clubs outside the top 6 to compete just like La Liga

Are NCFC still unbeaten?

*Chelsea Career Mode FIFA 12*​Torres-Lukaku​Gotze​Bale------------Mata​Khedira​Cole-Ivanovic-Luiz-Bosingwa​Cech​


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2011)

Notts County? Norwich City? 

NUFC are still unbeaten. We've got a tough game against Spurs on Sunday but we're a bit of a bogey team for them.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Newcastle -_-


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 12, 2011)

we lost today against venezuela... we sucks


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Argentina have sloppy defense... I dont know why but Aguero, Tevez, Messi, Higuain, Pastore, Di Maria all amazing attack minded players dont click together.. if the do, you need a manager that can make them link up well and you have World Cup contenders right there.I would suggest:Higuain-Aguero​Messi​Di Maria-Pastore-Banega​Demichelis-Burdisso-Mascherano-Zabeleta​Romero​Argentina need somebody creative behind Messi and thats Pastor, MEssi in the hole would let him drift into the midfield and up to strike.The Aguero+Higuain is much better than Tevez+Aguero and Di Maria will give you some width, Di Maria, Pastore and Banega all can play defense splitting passes but they are greedy so many times, need to fix that.Mascherano is a world class CB at Barcelona and can do it for Argentina too, Burdisso is good I guess and Zabeleta can play almost anywhere on the field.Romero needs to improving his composure to hold the ball tight and not let it slip.His reactions are slow at times too.What Argentina need, 1 world class CB to come up from youth and a better GK.



BlueStar said:


> Notts County? Norwich City?
> 
> NUFC are still unbeaten. We've got a tough game against Spurs on Sunday but we're a bit of a bogey team for them.


NUFC VS Spurs will be good


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2011)

Wonder what celebrated socialist Bill Shankly would think of Liverpool's moaning about equal distribution of TV money?


----------



## emigre (Oct 12, 2011)

What makes me laugh about the Liverpool TV deal thing is how if it did bear fruit. Man United would get much, more money and completely dominate them. Ah well it just justifies my loathing of Liverpool.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

Nobody likes liverpool so they won't get much out of the deal, it will just make the premier league more unfair, also there is no way 14 of the prem clubs will vote for this


----------



## Tanas (Oct 12, 2011)

The complete lack knowledge or maybe its  just ant-bias from the two previous posters is beyond words.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

Tanas said:


> The complete lack knowledge or maybe its  just ant-bias from the two previous posters is beyond words.


I just don't like Liverpool


----------



## emigre (Oct 12, 2011)

What is there to like about Liverpool at the best of times?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Nobody likes liverpool so they won't get much out of the deal, it will just make the premier league more unfair, also there is no way 14 of the prem clubs will vote for this


BS, Liverpool will definitely get more TV-money with such a deal. Not as much as United and maybe Chelsea/Arsenal, but definitely more they get now. They are one of the most popular teams in the world, even after the bad recent years.


alidsl said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > The complete lack knowledge or maybe its  just ant-bias from the two previous posters is beyond words.
> ...


Same here, I don't like them, but I respect them (and especially their history). I'm a Utd fan so it's logic I can't really like Liverpool, but I don't hate them.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody likes liverpool so they won't get much out of the deal, it will just make the premier league more unfair, also there is no way 14 of the prem clubs will vote for this
> ...


Sort of the same for me, but I'm a Liverpool fan and I fucking hate Man United with a passion, but I respect them, and as for Liverpool not having as lucrative tv deals as Arsenal or Chelsea is just laughable.

Edit: As you said, Liverpool are still one of the most popular teams in the world even after the bad recent years, doesn't that tell you something about our fans?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 12, 2011)

Tanas said:


> Sort of the same for me, but I'm a Liverpool fan and I fucking hate Man United with a passion, but I respect them, and as for Liverpool not having as lucrative tv deals as Arsenal or Chelsea is just laughable.
> 
> Edit: As you said, Liverpool are still one of the most popular teams in the world even after the bad recent years, doesn't that tell you something about our fans?


I said maybe, but after doing some Googling and thinking, it's probably just no. Utd on top, Liverpool behind them.
Yes it says something about your fans, and yes, I know if the same happened to United, our fan base would drop a lot more than the fan base of Liverpool did.
I'm not one of those persons though, I'll keep supporting them. The same thing happened (and is still happening) to my favourite team, Club Brugge, they have a superb history but the past 6 years were quite bad. A lot of things happened, bad luck, bad purchases, ....

Fan base didn't drop at all, this season the vocal support is still just as strong as when the shit began.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 12, 2011)

That's only cause a majority of Utd fans are glory hunters


----------



## Tanas (Oct 12, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Sort of the same for me, but I'm a Liverpool fan and I fucking hate Man United with a passion, but I respect them, and as for Liverpool not having as lucrative tv deals as Arsenal or Chelsea is just laughable.
> ...


When it comes to out of towners/foreiner Man United supporters here on gbatemp, your're probably the only one I actually have any respect for as a supporter, because most of them are just trolls and glory hunters.

@*alidsl, I take some of what I said before back  *


----------



## Satangel (Oct 13, 2011)

Tanas said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Tanas said:
> ...


Thanks man! I try to be more than the average gloryhunter, I'm glad to hear it's working 
I at least try to know the history of the club, the players and I'm not a twat that claims CR is the best footballer United has ever seen. That's between George Best and Ryan Giggs IIRC.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd say there's a good argument for Ronaldo in being Man Utd's greatest player. The man was able to carry a team to three consecutive league titles and a European Cup whilst having a scoring record which an out and out striker would kill for. He's the second best player of this generation for a reason.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Let  tomorrow come  Manchester United


----------



## emigre (Oct 14, 2011)

Liverpool vs Manchester United.

Asking me who I would prefer to win is like asking me which testicle I want removed.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 14, 2011)

emigre said:


> Liverpool vs Manchester United.
> 
> Asking me who I would prefer to win is like asking me which testicle I want removed.


I would probably want Man U to win, but that's only cause I'm a spurs supporter so Liverpool may challenge for 4th place


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would like
Reina​Johnson-Skrtel-Agger-Enrique​Gerrard-Lucas​Kuyt-Suarez-Bellamy​Carroll​I think lfc can edge this​


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rooney
Nani
Anderson
Pea

All on the bench! YES!
YEEEEEEEEES!

Gerrard STARTS!
FUCK YES!!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Rooney
> Nani
> Anderson
> Pea
> ...


Going to be an epic test for all those young lads, if we win this it's really a sign how good our squad is.
Evra playing excellent so far, he's a real athlete/acrobat.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

Suarez was really close to a goal in that corner kick! Nice movement of him. So far Liverpool is the better team, I think. No harm done when it's still 0-0.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

Shiiiiiiit, lucky goal, but fully deserved. I must say Utd is no where as good as Liverpool atm.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah,It was a good free kick.

Liverpool 1:0 Man U

Awesome goal by Hernandez and a good corner too.

Liv 1:1 Man U


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2011)

Fuck what a save from De Gea, wonderful, just splendid. Started out uncertain but is getting better every week.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah,good shot for Henderson too,he could have done a 2:1.

The header from him was also good,just above the crossbar.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Never thought I would say this but well played United.LFC had the chances but De Gea's saves, Rooney;d defending.Deserved point for you guys.... but im dumped lfc could not snag a goal at the end it was an amazing shot by the so called "over rated" henderson


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn, what a game... Couple of thoughts:
1. Screw you Charlie Adam!!!
2. Giggs, what on Earth was that?!?!?
3. Where are y'all de Gea haters now???
4. Chicharito... Knowing when to use his head
5. My fantasy team's messed up [not that I gave two hoots about it, but even so...]


PS
Wow, been away for a week or so... The hell happened to the site? Costy and Co. must've sold shares to the Arabs, LOL...


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Damn, what a game... Couple of thoughts:
> 1. Screw you Charlie Adam!!!
> 2. Giggs, what on Earth was that?!?!?
> 3. Where are y'all de Gea haters now???
> ...


Dive from Charlie... kinda disgraceful


----------



## emigre (Oct 15, 2011)

Two nil down after ten minutes! Come on Danny score another two more!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 15, 2011)

Balotelli.... Milner.Sexy goals

Barcelona VS Racing later today


----------



## Leo Cantus (Oct 15, 2011)

First half was dull, if Hernandez, Rooney and Nani started it would have been much better from the start. Still a good result for both sides in the end although Liverpool could have nicked it.


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 15, 2011)

top of the league, bring on the rags (that was never a foul on adam to begin with)

also messi is god


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 15, 2011)

See Evra has accused Suarez of racially abusing him during the match.

EDIT: from twitter



> DarrenCanalPlus Darren Tulett
> Patrice Evra accuses Luis Suarez of making racist remarks 'to try to wind me up' during #lfc-#mufc. Tonight on #CanalPlus, 22.35.
> 
> DarrenCanalPlus Darren Tulett
> ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 15, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> See Evra has accused Suarez of racially abusing him during the match.
> 
> EDIT: from twitter
> 
> ...


Suarez is the prick everyone says he is.

He's a great player but he's a terrible dude.

CITY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol Evra has said this about some other players and Chelsea staff before, both were not proven.He is a big twat


----------



## Satangel (Oct 16, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Lol Evra has said this about some other players and Chelsea staff before, both were not proven.He is a big twat


The referee took note of it in his report this time, so it could very well be true.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

I would be surprised if it was true, all this "kick racism out of football" is pretty serious and (unless the footballer was incredibly stupid) it's easy to find out if a player was racist or not


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, there are lots of cameras trained on them, should be easy to lip read him.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice free kick from Robin.

NUFC VS Spurs will be great now


----------



## alidsl (Oct 16, 2011)

Definite penalty for spurs 1-0 at half time


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 16, 2011)

everyone in this thread should be watching the Rome derby


http://www.rojadirecta.me/goto/sports24u.com/ch1.html


----------



## Satangel (Oct 16, 2011)

Not to mention they took another dive to get a freekick where they scored a goal....


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Not to mention they took another dive to get a freekick *where they scored a goal*....


?

NUFC Spurs was so intense in the last 20 mins.Joy to watch... Modric is.. just wow


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention they took another dive to get a freekick *where they scored a goal*....
> ...


Wasn't the free kick where Gerrard scored the 1-0 also from a dive?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


yes


----------



## Tanas (Oct 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


No it wasnt a dive and Ferdinand has even admitted that there was contact, so he should have went.

Evra is a cheating lying cunt, claim racism and get rid of the threat, hes a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


Well, don't you think that's kind of unfair then?


Tanas said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Such a light contact, very sad to see this is the way modern football is played. Time for technology, really, I'm fed up with it.
What's the 'threat' Evra is facing? He got yellow for the moaning and discussing with Suarez, which was fully deserved. Evra was crying too much, but rightfully too, Suarez hit him on the knee (which hurts as fuck) and is apparently also a racist. I don't know what threat Evra is facing then, seems to be the other way around.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 17, 2011)

If Evra's claim has no grounds then he gets a ban


----------



## Tanas (Oct 17, 2011)

alidsl said:


> If Evra's claim has no grounds then he gets a ban


Its not the first time that Evra has claimed to have been racial abused, he claimed that a groundsman at Chelsea also abused him, but he couldn't prove that allegation and was  banned for four matches.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 18, 2011)

alidsl said:


> If Evra's claim has no grounds then he gets a ban


I really hope so because he has done it before too.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rangers 1-0 Liverpool.What a shit game, I dont care about the loss but risking players for no reason in the middle of the season is gay.
Also Barcelona play today.
How much money did the Naples mafia give the ref against bayern?
Vidic sent off on his return.. how sad
Man city save themselves with an offside goal -_-
Damn Inter won, Wanted Lille to win.
What happened to Ronaldo.. he does not look like the goal machine he was last year.
CSKA have some world class link up play


----------



## emigre (Oct 19, 2011)

Rangers and Liverpool played each other so both could pretend they were in Europe.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 19, 2011)

emigre said:


> Rangers and Liverpool played each other so both could pretend they were in Europe.


Needed CL Music


----------



## Satangel (Oct 19, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > If Evra's claim has no grounds then he gets a ban
> ...


Evra keeps saying it happened, I have no reason to not believe him. We'll see how it turns out.



Rockstar said:


> Rangers 1-0 Liverpool.What a shit game, I dont care about the loss but risking players for no reason in the middle of the season is gay.
> Also Barcelona play today.
> How much money did the Naples mafia give the ref against bayern?
> Vidic sent off on his return.. how sad
> ...


Vidic sending off was apparently not right (read it, I couldn't watch the game), hopefully the red card gets withdrawn.

I was too rooting for Lille (very close to Belgium and Hazard plays there ) It's a shame they didn't win.

CR07 isn't a machine (although he resembled a scoring machine last season), he's probably tired of playing the 90 minutes against Danmark with Portugal, no reason to doubt him.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 19, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Rangers 1-0 Liverpool.What a shit game, I dont care about the loss but risking players for no reason in the middle of the season is gay.
> Also Barcelona play today.
> How much money did the Naples mafia give the ref against bayern?
> Vidic sent off on his return.. how sad
> ...


What you talking bout Ronaldo is still a machine he just played in an international game so he was tired.

In La Liga he's been PWNING.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 20, 2011)

Barcelona 2-0 Win

Nice

Torres Scored 2... FINALLY!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 22, 2011)

LFC play Norwich
Cant wait to see more Steven8

Also Barcelona VS Sevilla will be good
Cesc is back


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 22, 2011)

Manchester derby tomorrow. Golly, I wanna see me another Rooney overhead kick, LOL. Gonna take that rightful top spot back, GGMU!!!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Barcelona 2-0 Win
> 
> Nice
> 
> Torres Scored 2... FINALLY!


2 goals against Racing Genk, what a joke that match was  Showed again how big the difference is between the Belgian league and the Premier League. Pretty sad actually, but it was to be expected.

In the EL Club Brugge had to play against Birmingham City (not even in the PL anymore), and Club Brugge still lost..... Shows how strong the PL AND the lower leagues really are, they are both richer and stronger than our first division.


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

We fucked up a two goal lead. 2-0 up with ten minutes to go FFS.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> We fucked up a two goal lead. 2-0 up with ten minutes to go FFS.


We've done that too, we were up 3-0 in the first half and in the second half they come down to 10 men. Full time: 3-3. Never seen anything like that. I know how it feels!


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

It really is irritating, we need to win these type of games to stay up. We can lose to the big teams just fine, but its these relegation six-pointers which will decide our season.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 22, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Barcelona 2-0 Win
> ...


I really dont care.. I am just so happy for him>he gets so much hate for not scoring even though he has been playing very well


----------



## emigre (Oct 22, 2011)

Balotelli strikes again!

I love the man. Also Derby played a 15 year old today.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL @ Balotelli... Damn. Still waiting on that Manchester derby later at night... [time zone's make footy schedules interesting, don't they?]


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 22, 2011)

Although I don't really care about football, my fave team is F.C.P. (Futebol Clube do Porto), it's the team from my city and I really like their dragon emblem, besides, they've also been champions quite a few times.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

Aww man Messi missed the penalty.Well it happens i guess


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't support any of the title contenders but since I saw Chelsea play live against Valencia I would want them to win the EPL thats why i hope the Derby is a draw or a United win because Chelsea go 2nd.Also The ref at the LFC VS Norwich game was bullshit


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

Balotelli.. I am happy that United are losing but it will make it harder for Chelsea


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Aww man Messi missed the penalty.Well it happens i guess


He's human after all.... Also CR07 scored 3 goals yesterday, weren't you the guy that said he isn't playing that good at the moment ? The goals were so easy though, he's really too good for that competition, it's sad really. I mean, the second goal, they just avoid him, he can do whatever he want. What a joke.


Rockstar said:


> Balotelli.. I am happy that United are losing but it will make it harder for Chelsea


Utd were better, more chances/pressure, but City lead. Sad but true. I'm happy with the play we've shown so far though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great win.Happy the unbeaten run ended finally! YES!!!!


----------



## Tanas (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally, a result that United's play has deserved, and hopefully Chelsea should  be leapfrogging them into 2nd later on today.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

I cant stop smiling right now.They deserved nothing against Norwich, West brom and Liverpool. Now they see that they have been playing shit 


THis is a great day so far 

*1-6*

Manchester is blue


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha, Fergie looks like someone stuck their cock in his pint.


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

Well that was a championship winning performance. It makes the 4-0 loss to City much better.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Haha, Fergie looks like someone stuck their cock in his pint.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ah, fuck this. Reaction:

1. Somebody, please, right this minute, throw Evans head-first into a woodchipper. I don't wanna see him in our lineup any further. Goddamned shame.
2. SAF, watch yourself some Italian football, hope and pray Inter continues imploding, and rip Sneijder off their lifeless hands come January.
3. No condolences from me onto our Red Devils lot. We fucked this up. At least we got 30 more weeks to go, 5 points ain't the death of us yet. [I think]
4. To City "supporters" - soak in it, lads.This day's yours.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

CHAMP16NS


----------



## Sick Wario (Oct 23, 2011)

RAPED


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 23, 2011)

> Has anyone else noticed that Sir Alex Ferguson's initials are the 1st and 6th letters of the alphabet?





> A United fan had a banner at Old Trafford saying 1 9 a City fan took it off him and turned it upside down where it said 6 1.



looks like i just 1-6 quid on the united city game


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2011)

rockstar your a glory hunter.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad day. Just sad  Money hungry bitches winning against less money hungry team. Sad evolution. PSG, Malaga, Chelsea, Anzhi, City, ..... the list keeps on growing, it's ruining football.
We're not out of the race yet, but the money gave them a big advantage over United. Their offensive wealth is godly, it's like Argentina offensive, just overkill.
Hopefully this is not the end of a superb 20 year-period, we can still win it. And City won't push us off our throne in the next 20 years or so, Manchester is still red, despite what the 'fans' say.


----------



## Flame (Oct 23, 2011)

i agree with you Satangel.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

That was great.

Just shows how great our attack could be and Mancini is finally realizing the potential of our attack and taking advantage of that depth.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 23, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> That was great.
> 
> Just shows how great our attack could be and Mancini is finally realizing the potential of our attack and taking advantage of that depth.


You probably only thought that the only team in Manchester was united, up until a few years ago.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, the "everyone but United" crowd are out in full force... Perhaps forgetting there's yet 30 weeks. He who laughs last, laughs loudest, lads. We're in this for the long run.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 23, 2011)

To an extent City have become everything they hated. They used to mock Man U for not being the 'real' Manchester team and having glory hunters from all over the world outweighing the local support. Now there are suddenly Man City 'fans' from all over the place who didn't give a fuck about them a few years ago and would be 'supporting' Fulham if the loaded Arabs picked them for their project instead.

Man U crying about it is rich though, they had no concerns about money ruining the sport when their financial clout let them dominate the league and take pretty much any player they wanted off other teams. Or did they buy Rooney and Ferdinand with 60,000,000 magic beans?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

Tanas said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > That was great.
> ...


I only started following football 1 and a half years ago so I probably come off as a bandwagon fan or a "glory hunter" person but when I start following a new sport I just pick two teams and stick to them.One of them happens to be City.
I liked them when everyone was on Uniteds dick so CHILL OUT.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 23, 2011)

One of them just happened to be the guys who'd just won the lottery and basically had a game genie code for the sport, uh-huh.

Like seeing Man U brought down a peg after their years of arrogance and their plastic fans but I don't like City much either. Any rate, don't give a fuck who wins the league because it ain't gonna be us.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 23, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> One of them just happened to be the guys who'd just won the lottery and basically had a game genie code for the sport, uh-huh.
> 
> Like seeing Man U brought down a peg after their years of arrogance and their plastic fans but I don't like City much either. Any rate, don't give a fuck who wins the league because it ain't gonna be us.


Notice the empty seat before the match had even finished? that's how plastic they really are. The exact same thing happened during their 4 -1 defeat by Liverpool. I'd feel so embarrassed being a Man United supporter seeing that.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2011)

Whew... Yes, jump on it, guys, jump on it... There's the customary "gloryhunter", "plastic"... Sometimes it's more fun to be a footy fan if you ain't British, seeing as how they're so well-trained with the constant tirades that never seem to change too much.

Of course, seeing as there are 19+ clubs' worth of haters who barely get any time to rejoice at all, I guess it's only customary. I mean, they were jumping at it when we lost to Barcelona, despite their team not having anything to do with it.

Just remember, guys, payback's a bitch.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 23, 2011)

Yep, and the 6-1 is the payback.  Although it's a very small payback, Man U fans don't have to follow their team through thick and thin, just thick and thicker. It's easy to support Man U, which is why so many people choose to do it.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 23, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Whew... Yes, jump on it, guys, jump on it... There's the customary "gloryhunter", "plastic"... Sometimes it's more fun to be a footy fan if you ain't British, seeing as how they're so well-trained with the constant tirades that never seem to change too much.


It must be really shit for you as a ManU supporter, judging by this post.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, you roll with the punches, don't ya? Not every weekend we win, and it just happened this was the match that we would have given everything to not lose, at the very least. Seriously, if we lost to the likes of Sunderland, there wouldn't be much fuss, but there you are, it is what it is, eh?

To me, it's just another addition to a list of clubs we have to pay back at a later date. Liverpool's off it already, so there's always room for more. Say what you will of the Red Devils' arrogance, but that's football for ya. Of course, all our fellow supporters will be under fire for the next few weeks or so, but that's the risk of being one.


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a good article from Zonel Marking about Man Utd's defending. I've been listening to Football Weekly and the last few weeks they've been talking about how Man Utd have been conceding noticeably more shots than last season.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> One of them just happened to be the guys who'd just won the lottery and basically had a game genie code for the sport, uh-huh.
> 
> Like seeing Man U brought down a peg after their years of arrogance and their plastic fans but I don't like City much either. Any rate, don't give a fuck who wins the league because it ain't gonna be us.


Actually I just liked Adam Johnson and Carlos Tevez and there other players only like a month after did I find out that they were bought by a Sheikh and thats where they got all the money for the players from.


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?




Bwahahahaha!!! Epic!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?


I still prefer him over Berbatov  Goal-getter and especially worker, I like players who work hard in a team.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?


I don't like him anymore but I admired the way he played whenever I saw him didn't know that he would eventually hand in a transfer request and recently refuse to go on the pitch.This summer I was really hoping the sale for Carlos to Corinthians would go through but it didn't.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> rockstar your a glory hunter.


You are bitter


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2011)

Don't worry Man United fans ,Your team has already 1-6 of their Premier League games this season.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 24, 2011)

emigre said:


> There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?



Yeah great player, better than Dzeko and Balotelli when he gets a start.Links up well and always give 100% on the pitch


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 25, 2011)

Man U, more like U da Man~
 
Shut up I know its not true.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > There are people out there who like Carlos Tevez?
> ...


Carlos Tevez isn't better than Balotelli


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



He is at the moment but Balo will become MUCH MUCH Better


----------



## alidsl (Oct 25, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


I completely disagree, if you go past the idiot that Balotelli is he is a better player. I reckon he'll get the golden boot this year


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 25, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Balo or Dzeko will get the golden boot

But have you not seen Tevez for the last 2 years? City's best player.. he is on the bench.. obviously he was the top scorer and their best player for 2 years if you put him on the bench he will lack any motivation to play


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 25, 2011)

Motivation!? He's being paid millions of pounds to play football and he's just been told to go onto the pitch and play champions league football. And he's not motivated? Put the ungrateful runt in the reserves and make him see out his contract there, everytime he refuses to play fine him and give the money to charity. 

And no, you can't go to Corinthians because they can't afford you. Football doesn't work like that. If you miss your family then fly them over with the obscene amount of money you get paid. Does anyone else get to say "oh, no, sorry, I'm not going to do my job today. I don't feel like it, I'm not motivated."?


----------



## Tanas (Oct 25, 2011)

Sir Alex Ferguson has accepted full responsibility for Manchester Uniteds humiliating 6-1 defeat by City. He said that he should never have rested Howard Web for such an important game.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 25, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...



Tevez refused to get on the pitch and thats a shame.Regardless I still believe Balo is better currently.


BlueStar said:


> Motivation!? He's being paid millions of pounds to play football and he's just been told to go onto the pitch and play champions league football. And he's not motivated? Put the ungrateful runt in the reserves and make him see out his contract there, everytime he refuses to play fine him and give the money to charity.
> 
> And no, you can't go to Corinthians because they can't afford you. Football doesn't work like that. If you miss your family then fly them over with the obscene amount of money you get paid. Does anyone else get to say "oh, no, sorry, I'm not going to do my job today. I don't feel like it, I'm not motivated."?



I agree with this completely.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tanas said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson has accepted full responsibility for Manchester Uniteds humiliating 6-1 defeat by City. He said that he should never have rested Howard Web for such an important game.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/england/2011/10/26/2728251/manchester-citys-mario-balotelli-claims-he-has-to-be-one-of


Told you guys he was growing up.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 26, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> http://www.goal.com/...as-to-be-one-of
> 
> 
> Told you guys he was growing up.


Just a matter of time till he fucks up again, some way or another. I'm hoping AC Milan buys him, good chance and I have a liking for AC Milan. More than City at least.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.goal.com/...as-to-be-one-of
> ...


I think he's doing well at city right now


----------



## emigre (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Balotelli is fantastic. He's slightly unhinged and this results in numerous hilarious antics. Also he's a pretty good player, personally I'm so so glad he came ot he Premiership.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2011)

It's funny because no-one is agreeing with Rockstar


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 26, 2011)

3-0 Real Madrid-Villareal

Benzema is a great finisher.
Kaka is a better finisher.
Di Maria rewarded for his 2 assists with a goal of his own.

Bad luck for Villareal continues.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 27, 2011)

Manchester City: Becoming everything they ever hated since 2009...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> *snip*
> Manchester City: Becoming everything they ever hated since 2009...


Exactly, but remember most of this is just from beating Man United. They suddenly think they are awesome just because of that fact


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 28, 2011)

Man City have the better team than United.MUCH Better and this year it looks like they have great link up play too not just 11 random expensive players doing whatever they want.People overrate UNited... they have got lucky against Norwich, Liverpool, West Brom and Chelsea.I predict they will finish 3rd.. dont flame me on this now.... flame me when you see it does not happen in May


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Man City have the better team than United.MUCH Better and this year it looks like they have great link up play too not just 11 random expensive players doing whatever they want.People overrate UNited... they have got lucky against Norwich, Liverpool, West Brom and Chelsea.I predict they will finish 3rd.. dont flame me on this now.... flame me when you see it does not happen in May


How is Man Utd overrated, they've won the prem 12 times


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 28, 2011)

This year they are... their 2 midfielders are crap

Scholes was not replaced.
If they get somebody like Modric or Sneijder they could win the league.
Fergie also needs to stop making unneeded changes for big games, just use your  strongest XI... no Evans... no Welbeck just keep it normal.
Tom Zidane is not good enough yetHernandez​Rooney​Young-Sneijder-Fletcher-Nani​Evra-Vidic-Ferdinad-Jones​De Gea​


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> This year they are... their 2 midfielders are crap
> 
> Scholes was not replaced.
> If they get somebody like Modric or Sneijder they could win the league.
> ...


With the defence, the wingers and the strikes they have they should be alright, yes they are worse than they have been previously but I don't think that they are overrated, they are still one of the best teams in the world


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 28, 2011)

well, im a Man United supporter and personally i think ferguson is putting to much commitment and trust into his younger players, welbeck, jones, evans, anderson, personally those four shouldnt be always starting, anderson i dont believe is very good, welbeck jones and evans are getting better but i think hernandez should be starting instead of welbeck.

e.g. in the Manchester derby fergie started welbeck against man city instead of hernandez and against liverpool rooney, hernandez and nani all started on the bench, the only reason in my eyes was fergie was trying to make a point, which failed


----------



## Satangel (Oct 28, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> This year they are... their 2 midfielders are crap
> 
> Scholes was not replaced.
> If they get somebody like Modric or Sneijder they could win the league.
> ...


He had to use Evans because Vidic wasn't 100% fit yet and we don't want to take any chances with him.
Welbeck hasn't dissappointed me so far, sure it's not world-class, but United actually making an effort to lower their debts (or at least stabilize them) can be blamed for that. They rather have a very good striker very cheap, than blowing 40 million+ on a world-class striker. It's a real feat to, even without those major investments, still be able to reach the CL final and compete top 2 in every PL season. I can't disagree with the fact that Hernandez is proving better sometimes, but that's Fergie's call and whatever he does, I'll blindly follow.
And who the fuck is Tom Zidane?

And Lubbo if you don't think Jones and Anderson are good enough for United this season, you haven't seen enough matches.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Satangel said:


> And who the fuck is Tom Zidane?


Zidanes son, he's supposed to be the next "super-player"


----------



## Satangel (Oct 28, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > And who the fuck is Tom Zidane?
> ...


Not true, according to Wikipedia his 4 sons play at Real Madrid.
I'm guessing he means Tom Cleverley, which would make sense. He isn't good enough, but he's got potential.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 28, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Sorry I think I got my facts mixed


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's just a bunch of over paid fairy fucks kicking a ball about.

Excuse my french.


----------



## UranusKiller (Oct 29, 2011)

pyromaniac123 said:


> It's just a bunch of over paid fairy fucks kicking a ball about.
> 
> Excuse my french.


lol, very true. The England national team is a joke, not once has a performance been believable in the passed 10years, anyone who gets called up for England is simply hoping it leads to a new deal or bigger wage/transfer. Infact if i'm rightly saying it, the last match i was entertained by watching was when England faced Slovakia in a friendly at my local middlesbrough fc stadium in 2002 or something?.

Anyway aside from that, Arsenal to draw against Chelsea 1:1 tomorrow, Anelka to score first and Van Persie to equalize!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > This year they are... their 2 midfielders are crap
> ...


Some Manchester UNited fans (not anybody here) think Cleverly could go on to be the next Zidane so I call him Tom Zidane which he is not

Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal
Torres x2 and RVP


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


Better than Zidane? I doubt we'll see a midfielder with the same skills and flair in the next 50 years, but that's just my opinion  Xavi and Scholes are definitely good runners-up.
Cleverley has talent, but that's just naive to call him the next Zidane (aimed at the United fans who claim that, not you )


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2011)

Tis a shame Zidane is overrated.


----------



## Flame (Oct 29, 2011)

no united fan calls Cleverley the next zidane, its just rockstar being rockstar.


Chelsea							3 - 5							Arsenal			

what a score.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 29, 2011)

RVP Hat trick
My fav goal was the Walcott one i WTF'd.
Great win for Arsenal.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 29, 2011)

I did not see that result coming. By the end of the game though both keepers could have had red cards


----------



## emigre (Oct 29, 2011)

Fuck Yeah! Swansea have got the points! Danny Graham, five goals in his last four games  . Shame one of them was a own goal.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 29, 2011)

ADAM JOHNSON!!!!!!!!

His shot was amazing and gave us a 3-1 lead.Still on top of the table.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 29, 2011)

CTID!!! The rags are shitting it and they know it


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2011)

Real Madrid is now at the top of the table.Higuain scored early and that was it.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2011)

emigre said:


> Tis a shame Zidane is overrated.


Bullshit, you're trolling again like in the Tempcast, ain't you 


emigre said:


> Fuck Yeah! Swansea have got the points! Danny Graham, five goals in his last four games  . Shame one of them was a own goal.


Saw the result online, glad for you. I'm rooting for you guys, I might even like you on Facebook 


bazamuffin said:


> CTID!!! The rags are shitting it and they know it


And who are you? Did you ever post here before, or are you just another gloryhunter that is a 'fan' of Manchester City?


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tis a shame Zidane is overrated.
> ...



I honestly have no idea what you are talking about. I can't imagine myself trolling on such a fine establishment.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tis a shame Zidane is overrated.
> ...


He can support whatever team he wants

Messi Hattrick and that new guy from La Masia I think his name was Ceunca... was so good on the ball..  crisp short passing and wonderful long balls.... happy he got a goal... amazing prospect


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Of course he can support whatever team he prefers, I'm just curious why all of a sudden he's starting to defend his team and start hating on other teams.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> He can support whatever team he wants


No you shouldn't a true footballer only supports a team he is connected too, for instance I support Tottenham because I was born near the stadium, my Uncle works for them so I get free tickets and my Dad supports Arsenal.

A glory hunter is someone who supports a team because they think that team is good even though they have no connection whatsoever with the team


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2011)

I was born and brought up twenty minutes away from the Vetch Field 

We were so shit when I was a kid.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

Good result for spurs and a great goal from Bale to round it off

Spurs-3, Bale (2), Van der Vaart
QPR-1 Bothroyd (or something like that)


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 30, 2011)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Tis a shame Zidane is overrated.
> ...



Err, sling it?  You don't own the joint.  Not my fault we're 5 points clear with 13 GD.  CTID!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2011)

My local team is in the USL's second tier. I never even heard of them until I was like 8. I never see advertising for them. Don't know where they play games. No one ever talks about them. They suck lots and they suck lots. I barely follow the MLS and theres no way I will ever follow the USL so I guess its still not justified why I support teams I have no connection to but still.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 30, 2011)

I support Cheltenham and they are in League 2, I go to watch them at nearly every home match


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > He can support whatever team he wants
> ...



Um no.YOu can support whoever you want aslong as you dont change


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 31, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


I was born and raised in Manchester


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2011)

bazamuffin said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


Ok but I am just saying there is nothing wrong with somebody in Japan supporting City


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

bazamuffin said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


It just strikes me it's the first time we see you here, which happens to be just after their first derby win in what, 20 years?


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2011)

Twenty years? The last time the Blues beat the Reds was only in the FA Cup semi final. And I'm no whiz kid but that was only about six months ago.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 31, 2011)

Man United's introduction of the "Football Club PLC" model of forming a 'global brand' as a vehicle to sell Man Utd branded replica kits, air fresheners and toilet seats to people in Asia and America is no better than Man City's 'buy a club at random, buy a squad of 26 £30m players and win the league' model.  They're both crass and they're both equally bad for football, I don't think either club can claim any kind of moral high ground.

Man City styled themselves for years as a working class club for local people compared to their glory-hunting 'Franchise FC' neighbours, who didn't even play in manchester.  Now they've got a 'newbies guide' for supporters on their website.  Man U are now moaning about an unlevel playing field and Man City 'buying the league'. Ferguson broke the transfer record three times before he won the league, he had nine million pound players in 1993, and he didn't have to sell anybody - nobody else had more than 5. Their average spend per player was higher than 3rd placed Norwich's record signing, the gap in resources was about as big as between Newcastle and Man City now. Then they went and broke the record again by signing Keane for £3.75m.  Then he broke the transfer record signing Andy Cole in 95, signing Veron in 2001 and then broke his own record by signing Rio Ferdinand for £30m in the next window.  If it wasn't for having an enormous cash advantage over their rivals, Man United's league trophy collection would be rather pathetic, so they can hardly cry "no fair" if the league goes to the blue half of Manchester this year.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

emigre said:


> Twenty years? The last time the Blues beat the Reds was only in the FA Cup semi final. And I'm no whiz kid but that was only about six months ago.


Shit, forgot about that  Anyway, my point still stands.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 31, 2011)

Didn't Man City beat Man U shortly before they were taken over as well, when Benjani scored?


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2011)

Didn't Man City beat Man Utd a few years ago when Gary Neville set up two of City's goals?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 31, 2011)

20 YEARS? 

Don't get over yourself


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

Just Wikipedia'd it, and I was wrong indeed. I started counting from the year 1991, and it these are the results:

League
Utd wins:10
Draws: 5
City wins: 2

Cup
Ud wins: 4
City wins: 2

And the 2 City wins in the cup were after the big takeover, so it leads no doubt why City won.
@BlueStar, United also developed some great youth players at the same time, who were the foundation of the success we had the past +-20 years. Giggsy, Beckham, Scholes, Neville and of course Nicky Butt. Sure we had a financial advantage on the competition back then, but in the years 2000 - 2010 there were loads of other teams that also had millions to spend. But even then, United stayed on top, winning 6 of the 10 titles.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dear Satangel
You have no good reason to be supporting a football club from another country while your country has a established professional League.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Dear Satangel
> You have no good reason to be supporting a football club from another country while your country has a established professional League.


God, read the first post before you start correcting me. I can support 2, 3 teams just fine, my number 1 team will always be Club Brugge KV, but since they suck so much they hardly ever get into the CL, I like to support a team there too 
I fell in love with United when I saw Beckham play there, and I fell in love with Barca when Ronaldinho played there. Now I have a liking for Rafael of United, and Iniesta of Barca.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm not correcting you. I telling you that if your team don't make it to the CL then tough. I suppose because Belgium didn't make it to the EURO 2012 Championships you'll be "supporting" Spain?


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> I'm not correcting you. I telling you that if your team don't make it to the CL then tough. I suppose because Belgium didn't make it to the EURO 2012 Championships you'll be "supporting" Spain?


I have a liking/preference for Spain/England, correct. I'm also leaning towards Germany, after the recent games vs Belgium where they just slaughtered us. Amazing team, can't help but admire them....
I have to do something during Euro 2012, Belgium fucked up again so I can't really cheer for them, I'm cheering for other teams then. If Belgium would make it, OF COURSE I'll cheer louder and only for them, but since they didn't make it, it's off to plan B.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

My club team is in the Zooropa league just like yours, my country didn't qualify for EURO 2012 Championships. I still see no good reason for me to support another team just because my teams are crap. To recap I see no *GOOD* reason for supporting a club team from another country if you country has a professional league.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Dear Satangel
> You have no good reason to be supporting a football club from another country while your country has a established professional League.



the man can support any team he wants, its called "freedom to support any team you want". why do you just talked about Satangel, when half the people in this thread does the same thing.


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 31, 2011)

Here i thought it was football as in america football. Oh well. Go *Insert random country*!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 31, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> My club team is in the Zooropa league just like yours, my country didn't qualify for EURO 2012 Championships. I still see no good reason for me to support another team just because my teams are crap. To recap I see no *GOOD* reason for supporting a club team from another country if you country has a professional league.


We have different opinions then, I know I'm a real fan of Club Brugge KV, and that I'm not a gloryhunter either. I won't abandon any of my 3/4 preferred teams.
I think it's more fun to watch a game when you actually know something of both teams and have a liking for one of the teams. But I see your point, but I don't really agree with it.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Being fond of a team and supporting a team are two different things.
Manchester United v Club Brugge KV I have no doubt you would support your home team so in that instance it is Liked team v Supported team.

P.s. Take BlueStar as an example, the Championship winning side of 2009/10 was their first trophy since 1955. He hasn't felt the need to support a big, rich team like Manchester United, Liverpool, Barcelona or Real Madrid.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 31, 2011)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Twenty years? The last time the Blues beat the Reds was only in the FA Cup semi final. And I'm no whiz kid but that was only about six months ago.
> ...



Nah, it doesn't.  Pure coincidence.  I usually trawl the Wii threads (check my profile) and I only just came across this the other day.  All my red friends admit that we pose a serious threat.  Granted, 19 is a great number but from small acorns and all that.  It has to start somewhere


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 31, 2011)

Oi, we won the Fairs Cup (the predecessor of the uefa) in 69, the first division under keegan and the intertoto 

But yeah, there's a difference between a supporter and a real fan in my opinion...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Being fond of a team and supporting a team are two different things.
> Manchester United v Club Brugge KV I have no doubt you would support your home team so in that instance it is Liked team v Supported team.
> 
> P.s. Take BlueStar as an example, the Championship winning side of 2009/10 was their first trophy since 1955. He hasn't felt the need to support a big, rich team like Manchester United, Liverpool, Barcelona or Real Madrid.


Fine, can live with that.



bazamuffin said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I never said City weren't a threat to us, I just don't like the attitude of some of their fans, players. And I really don't like any teams that were taken over and suddenly rise to the top, hate that. Feels so unfair. PSG, Malaga, Anzhi, all very much disliked by me.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 1, 2011)

People can support who they want, but don't be surprised when people doubt their sincerity when its a big name club they have no real connection to - its a bit like Anna Nichole Smith marrying that old guy, do you love the club or just the fact they're rich and successful, that they can give you the instant gratification of winning things without having to do the hard bits?

Anyway, the league table is looking pretty good now! Still unbeaten so far, got my tickets to go to Eastlands to see us get hammered and put an end to that.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 1, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> People can support who they want, but don't be surprised when people doubt their sincerity - its a bit like Anna Nichole Smith marrying that old guy, do you love the club or just the fact they're rich and successful?
> 
> Anyway, the league table is looking pretty good now! Still unbeaten so far, got my tickets to go to Eastlands to see us get hammered and put an end to that.


I have no way to (at the present time) to prove I'm not a gloryhunter, and that I won't abandon any of my teams. I can't convince you guys, but I now I am not. Club Brugge hasn't won a trophy in the past 7 years, while they won a trophy at least once in 3 years before that. The past 7 years were shit, frustrating and embarrassing, yet I still stand by them, cheer them and look forward to every game they play. It's the same with Utd and Barca. Easy to say of course, they are together the 2 most successful clubs of the past 10 years.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 1, 2011)

Which is fair enough - Mighty Mighty Bosstones sang "I'm not a coward, I've just never been tested". The current generation of Man U fans haven't really had a chance to prove their loyalty and they may never have that chance.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Nov 1, 2011)

BlueStar I apologise for my error. 
You must be dead chuffed, back where you belong. 

Satangel I had to watch my teams fierce rivals win 9 league titles in a row from 88/89-96/97 then in the middle of the run my team nearly went bankrupt. Supporting a club isn't easy.


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Nov 1, 2011)

JPH said:


> Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a soccer thread. I'm pretty sure us Americans are the only ones to call it that. Correct me if I'm wrong on that. I bet there is an American Football thread here somewhere lol


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Going to watch  Plezn VS Barcelona today.Wanna see more of Ceunca, hope he starts

Satangal.. what if United get taken over?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 1, 2011)

10_0ARMY said:


> JPH said:
> 
> 
> > Soccer club as in football or football as in soccer?
> ...


South Africans and Australians I believe


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangal.. what if United get taken over?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow Cuenca is so damn good.


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2011)

Question here... how many groups there are in the european eliminatories? and for Rockstar, are the eliminatories in north america everyone vs everyone?


----------



## emigre (Nov 2, 2011)

What od you mean by 'eliminatories?'


----------



## alidsl (Nov 2, 2011)

Good goal from Yaya and a soft penalty for City, 2-0 to City vs villareal


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 2, 2011)

Necron said:


> Question here... how many groups there are in the european eliminatories? and for Rockstar, are the eliminatories in north america everyone vs everyone?


I think there are 9 groups. At least there were for South Africa 2010.


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2011)

emigre said:


> What od you mean by 'eliminatories?'


I don't know if it is the right word, I meant the process were teams play against each other to decide which one is going to the next world cup.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 2, 2011)

Qualifiers?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 2, 2011)

YAYA HAS 2 GOALS AND BALO SCORES AGAIN.

CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Full time and we just officially WON.


----------



## Necron (Nov 2, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Qualifiers?


I didn't know the word, thanks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good for City.First away win and clean sheet in CL.Yaya is amazing, why did we sell him


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Good for City.First away win and clean sheet in CL.Yaya is amazing, why did we sell him


Because he wanted out and more money. WAY more money. Besides, Barcelona countered that move perfectly with Busquets, so no worries


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am supporting Norwich from now on


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2011)

my god, rockstar supporting  a new team, how could this be!!! rockstar your a one team supporter, my god.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 3, 2011)

A football thread! Found it 

Too bad Liverpool isn't in the CL... that's why I'm picking CSKA Moskova to win it all


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> my god, rockstar supporting  a new team, how could this be!!! rockstar your a one team supporter, my god.


It's ok.. I guess jokes don't work here..... most people on this thread are such cunts towards me...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I am supporting Norwich from now on


Really? Hopefully you keep it up 

Tonight EL, Birmingham vs Club Brugge will be the game I'll watch. If we win it's looking good to advance to the next round. If we lose, it's looking a whole lot worse. Nothing is lost though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not really supporting because then I would be killed whenever I post by the cunts here.I want them to win the league though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 3, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Not really supporting because then I would be killed whenever I post by the cunts here.I want them to win the league though.


Sadly this already happens.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2011)

The game ended at 2-2, both teams could have claimed the victory. We got the lead of 0-2 at the end of the first half but like always we manage to fuck it up in the second half. 2-2, our group is looking really tight now. There are 3 teams with 7 points, and one team with 1 point


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes! Stoke won 

Hopefully they will start back winning in the league.


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so eager to watch arsenal vs City and see my gunners kick nasri's ass


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

City will beat Arsenal 14-3


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> City will beat Arsenal 14-3


Of course no, city is way too overrated


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah only lost 1 match.. beat the champ16ns 6-1, scored 50 goals, have the best player in the EPL.Sure they are.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2011)

It's all so empty though. If I was a City fan I'd be devastated with what the new owners had done to my club.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What do you mean empty?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2011)

Chucking out the whole team and bringing in a load of mercenaries who will win you (or any other club) the league for xx million, players who've turned their back on the teams that nurtured them for a big pay pakcet (often to spend more time on the bench earning money than playing football).  At least Chelsea kept the spine of their team with the likes of Terry and Lampard and supplimented it with their new money.  What percentage of Manchester City (fans, staff, players) is actually involved in their new found success?  To get these results they've had to sacrifice everything they were previously proud of in terms of their club.

How do you feel when you complete a game normally, compared to how you feel completing a game using an infinite live/money/energy cheat?  That's what I mean by empty.

Anyway, unrelated, we've got an article about us lot in the Wall Street Journal today, of all places.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203804204577016072900525002.html


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

To me they are starting fresh.Chelsea kept Lamps and Terry because they were world class(Lamps still is) did City have anybody like that? Also if you look at the average age of City players it it 24.. this is a team for the future IMO.Long term success.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2011)

Buit they're not buying 'good prospects' or players they can develop, because they don't have to.  They're buying players who are already fantastic. They don't need to scout or take risks because they can just throw a load of money at a club to get whichever player they've taken a punt on who turned out to be great.  When their players hit 26 and start to lose a bit of pace, will they accomodate that and work with them to change their game or will they just dump them in the reserves and vuy a 21 year old superstar?

Still don't think of most of their players as "City players" when I think of Nasri my first thought is still Arsenal.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Everybody uses them in h2h seasons too


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Swedish publication _Aftonbladet _reports that the striker reveals in his autobiography, which will be published in two weeks' time, how he told Guardiola that he was afraid of then-Inter coach Jose Mourinho and that the Barcelona coach could "go to hell".

"I yelled to him: 'You have no balls!' And probably worse things than that. And I added: 'You are sh***ing yourself about Mourinho! You can go to hell!' I was completely mad. If I were Guardiola, I would have been frightened," Ibrahimovic writes in the first chapter of his book.

The former Ajax star also took the time to reveal his true feelings for Barcelona trio Lionel Messi, Andres Iniesta and Xavi.

"The atmosphere in the dressing room was way too quiet for me. Messi, Iniesta and Xavi always obeyed without protesting. They were like schoolboys. I'm not like that and I couldn't be myself."

Ibrahimovic also explained that Messi is Guardiola's favourite, while also stating that the coach made little attempt to communicate with him.

"Messi asked to be played in another position. He wanted to play as centre forward and got his way. I didn't have a relationship with the coach. He hardly looked at me."

The 30-year-old attacker left Barcelona for AC Milan in the summer of 2010 after only one year at Camp Nou.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 4, 2011)

Speaking of Barca and WSJ footy articles...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704569404576299314103473174.html

The World's Greatest Whiners

For All Its Artistry, Barcelona Has Prospered by Working the Officials; 165 Free Kicks in 11 Games


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bullshit.Busquets dives alot but i forgive him because he is the 4th best CDM on the planet after Toure, Essien and Tiote


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Bullshit.Busquets dives alot but i forgive him because he is the 4th best CDM on the planet after Toure, Essien and Tiote


Nigel De Jong?
Danielle De Rossi?
FUCKING GARETH BARRY IS BETTER.
Khedira?
Alex Song.
XABI ALONSO.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heh another one who I bet just judges him on the diving.. he defends well.. passing accuracy is amazing and plays killer balls in.. but your a Madrid fan so ehhh


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

SAF has been our manager for 25 years now. What a fucking hero. Unseen and I doubt I'll see a better manager in my life.


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2011)

25 years is a long ass time in this business.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Heh another one who I bet just judges him on the diving.. he defends well.. passing accuracy is amazing and plays killer balls in.. but your a Madrid fan so ehhh


He defends well but his passing accuracy isn't AMAZING.Also hes still not better then those on the list.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes it is, his great passing is what makes him different.. . how man CDMs can play 3-4 killer balls in every game? Not many.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Nov 5, 2011)

BlueStar, could today be the fist time you would want Sunderland to get a result?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2011)

Just in the pub watching their game after the match - 50,000 there today, good crowd! Obviously know we won't be vying for position with Man U at the end of the season, so happy to see them battered  But hey, it'd be nice to spend two weeks second so I can't really lose!

Was a hard won 3 points today, everton probably deserved something out of the game. Lacking Tiote and Cabaye meant we lost some shape but we kept fighting for it. Watch Ryan Taylor's goal on MotD, its a beauty.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

omg when Torres and Mata are not on the same pitch... Chelsea have no flair 

Liverpool playing ok

PENALTY TO UNITEDNevermind...
RVP 1-0 West Brom

City's game will be good


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2011)

Why will City's game be good? Seems like a mismatch. Or is it a case of preferring a Harlem Globetrotter's style exhibition match rather than a hard fought contest?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

United is playing shit atm, just shit. Sunderland is defending well but our level is no where like the beginning of the season. Hopefully we'll win though, nothing is lost so far.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 5, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Why will City's game be good? Seems like a mismatch. Or is it a case of preferring a Harlem Globetrotter's style exhibition match rather than a hard fought contest?


QPR is actually pretty good for a newly promoted side and I think they could suprise us if we sleep on them.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

Satangel said:


> United is playing shit atm, just shit. Sunderland is defending well but our level is no where like the beginning of the season. Hopefully we'll win though, nothing is lost so far.


Just posted this and our former Red Devil Wes Brown makes it 1-0!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Why will City's game be good? Seems like a mismatch. Or is it a case of preferring a Harlem Globetrotter's style exhibition match rather than a hard fought contest?


Because City play the best football in the PL.

Also lucky goal 

Who agrees David Silva is the best player in the EPL?


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2011)

Andy Carroll's miss, BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Why will City's game be good? Seems like a mismatch. Or is it a case of preferring a Harlem Globetrotter's style exhibition match rather than a hard fought contest?
> ...


Atm the best player is RVP from Arsenal. Everything he does turns to gold atm.
David Silva is genius though, should play with Barcelona. He's got the style and class of a Barcelona player, wrong choice to go for the money.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...


Would love him at Barcelona Take him over Fabregas as Xavi and Fabregas are the same style.. Silva can dribble like Messi and Iniesta making him a bigger goal threat, his passing is not that much behind Cesc too.

Lampard!


----------



## alidsl (Nov 5, 2011)

Rockstar, can you watch the EPL games that kick off at 3:00 (GMT)?

It's just we can't watch them in the UK without watching an illegal stream


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

I stream them

atdhe.tv


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

Game is almost over, boring as shit but winning is winning! Come on Swansea, keep it up at Anfield!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Pffff Im watching Aston Villa-Norwich

Come on Norwich 

City will be fun and so will Spurs tomorrow


----------



## emigre (Nov 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Take that Scousers!


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Swansea play like Barcelona sometimes


----------



## emigre (Nov 5, 2011)

We're called Swanselona for a reason.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like Allen


----------



## emigre (Nov 5, 2011)

Allen and Britton>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Xavi and Busquests>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fletcher and Anderson


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup anyday
Anyways City kick off in 20 mins.. its on TV in HD so Imma watch it there
Bye


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

QPR winning atm with 1-0, could have been 2-0 if it wasn't for Joe Hart!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

Ah shit, QPR 1 - Man City 2 at the moment ,they aren't playing well but winning is winning. Damn, would have been great to see them lose some points.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 5, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Ah shit, QPR 1 - Man City 2 at the moment ,they aren't playing well but winning is winning. Damn, would have been great to see them lose some points.


Told you we would have to watch out for them.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 5, 2011)

Good game after all! I've got a lot of respect for qpr fans, would be very easy for them to support another team. Also, they gave us Sir Les.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 5, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Ah shit, QPR 1 - Man City 2 at the moment ,they aren't playing well but winning is winning. Damn, would have been great to see them lose some points.
> ...


You're absolutely right! Come on QPR net another 1!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 5, 2011)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Toure saved us.


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 5, 2011)

feel free to use this to dry your tears rags










anyone want to vote who had the MISS of the day, Carroll or Torres?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great goal by Dzeko.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, its unlikely but City are beatable based on that. It'll be fun going down even if we get beat, but I hope we give them a game. And I'll make sure we out-sing them as usual as well


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wish I could visit Etihad and Camp Nou before I die


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I wish I could visit Etihad and Camp Nou before I die



You're what, 16 years old? Life is still a long time and if you set your mind to it and save some money, you'll be there sooner or later


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 6, 2011)

Why the Etihad? Thought it was considered pretty crap stadiumwise, City fans themselves were complaining it suffered from a very poor atmosphere, like many modern stadiums.

I reckon St James Park is one of the best stadiums in Europe, but then I'm biased


----------



## alidsl (Nov 6, 2011)

Wembley, just sayin'


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just want to see the teams... any atmosphere will do for a glory hunter who has only seen 1 European match in his whole life


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2011)

any one else playing football manager 2012.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2011)

I've played a season of FM2012 Handheld. I kept Swansea up without spending any money.

EDIT: FM2012 not FM2010, I did a silly.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Downloading FM 12 its 48% 

How is the handheld version Emigre?


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2011)

It's pretty decent. I like how it isn't glorified micro-management like the PC versions have become. Being able to go through a season in a few hours than a week is nice though the database is much more limited.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Is the 2012 Handheld ISO out?


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, its only around 200mb.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice.Will get it today, thanks.


----------



## Flame (Nov 7, 2011)

emigre said:


> Yeah, its only around 200mb.



are you sure, the one that i have is 87mb.


----------



## emigre (Nov 7, 2011)

You probably have a cso or an iso with dummy files removed. I downloaded a cso around 60mb and uncompressed it to 200mb.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 9, 2011)

fm12 is great....






sitting 2nd, just playing chelsea for a year to get the hang of things then i will play norwich


----------



## Flame (Nov 9, 2011)

who have you brought so far?

you should buy douglas costa his kind of cheap (12m) and he has a high potential.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 10, 2011)

I did not buy anybody in Summer.In Winter I brought Lucas Piazon(Striker), Eden Hazard(Winger) and Otamendi(CB).Other than that I am using my youth academy and scouting talent
Torres-Sturridge​Mata---------------------Hazard​Ramires​David Luiz​Cole-Ivanovic-Otamendi-Bosingwa​Cech​
As you  can see its a young team.Need to replace Cole and Bosingwa next window.
Piazon, McEachran and Lukaku have been loaned out


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 12, 2011)

[yt][media]Q5hYwFflBN0[/media][/yt]
Balo.

'nuff said.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Nov 12, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> [yt][media]Q5hYwFflBN0[/media][/yt]
> Balo.
> 
> 'nuff said.


I think Boruc would have saved that. Celtic should never have sold him, but he wanted to move on was what I understood at the time.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I did not buy anybody in Summer.In Winter I brought Lucas Piazon(Striker), Eden Hazard(Winger) and Otamendi(CB).Other than that I am using my youth academy and scouting talent
> Torres-Sturridge​Mata---------------------Hazard​Ramires​David Luiz​Cole-Ivanovic-Otamendi-Bosingwa​Cech​
> 
> As you  can see its a young team.Need to replace Cole and Bosingwa next window.
> Piazon, McEachran and Lukaku have been loaned out


Lucas Piazon, such a hero, best player I've bought on Fifa 12 so far. All though Fernando (CDM from Gremio I think) is a very good first. What a power beast on the midfield.

This Tuesday it's the friendly France versus Belgium, Courtois, Vermaelen, Kompany and Hazard are sure to play, maybe you can check it out ?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh,so you can also discuss about football/Fifa games here 
I'm back on playing fifa 09  with Adlershot Town.(its a half star team which is now 1 star  )
I'm in season 2 in Cocacola League One(yeah,I got promoted)


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Balo is class.
Yeah Satangel watching that game for sure.

England VS Spain today... Im going for a 2-0 Spain win with Torres and Silva scoring


----------



## alidsl (Nov 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> with Torres scoring


This is why I doubt your prediction


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Torres is a class player, bad form.He is getting much better this seas, when he was at liverpool he was the best striker in the PL for me, scoring all kinds of goals.Love the guy and hope he starts netting again.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree that he's a great player but what annoys me is whenever he scores a goal (pretty rarely recently) everyone claims that "Torres is getting back to form", 10 games later he still hasn't scored, it annoys me. Tbh he wasn't worth £50 mill


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 12, 2011)

He was worth around 30m IMO.
He has scored 4 in 6 so far, I hope he comes back.Was the most exciting player to watch in the EPL


----------



## alidsl (Nov 12, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> He was worth around 30m IMO.
> He has scored 4 in 6 so far, I hope he comes back.Was the most exciting player to watch in the EPL


Van Der Vaart is better and he was bought for £8 mill + he has scored and created more goals


----------



## emigre (Nov 12, 2011)

i remember when David luiz scored more goals than Torres.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 12, 2011)

Well played England, Parker definitely deserved MOTM


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Parker stopped so many clear cut chances for Spain.Great play.

LAMPARD YOU FUCKING LEGEND!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Parker stopped so many clear cut chances for Spain.Great play.
> 
> LAMPARD YOU FUCKING LEGEND!


If I was Lampard I would've waited a couple seconds to see if the ball did indeed spin in like it probably would've.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cant risk it in my opinion


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2011)

I read (didn't watch it, Skyrim was too tempting) Spain deserved the win and their coach wasn't that happy at all. Glad for England they win though. If Spain just revision their tactics a bit (and especially finish their chances) they'll have a very good shot of winning it all again. Main opponent is Germany, other teams don't belong in the final IMHO.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 13, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I read (didn't watch it, Skyrim was too tempting) Spain deserved the win and their coach wasn't that happy at all. Glad for England they win though. If Spain just revision their tactics a bit (and especially finish their chances) they'll have a very good shot of winning it all again. Main opponent is Germany, other teams don't belong in the final IMHO.


Coach said he was happy despite the loss. Netherlands?The attack is to good.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Balo is class.
> Yeah Satangel watching that game for sure.
> 
> England VS Spain today... Im going for a 2-0 Spain win with Torres and Silva scoring



France - Belgium was boring as fuck, 0-0 is a good result for us though. But I feel sorry for recommending the game to you, it sucked.

Also, seems like Evra his racism claims weren't that false anyway!

*Luis Suarez charged with racially abusing Patrice Evra*


----------



## alidsl (Nov 17, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Balo is class.
> ...


yeah I heard about that on the radio, he's a dick


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 18, 2011)

Just as Sepp Blatter comes out with stupid comments about racism...

Suarez's defence is that he kept calling him "negrito", Spanish for little black guy, but that it's not considered an affectionate rather than racist term in Uruguay.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## emigre (Nov 18, 2011)

City unperformed there.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Nov 18, 2011)

Rockstar said:


>


I get the feeling you cheated, no way can one player score 10


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 19, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I did not cheat at all... look at the team I'm playing


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking forward to City vs Newcastle should be hard fought and I think we might drop some points if everyone on Newcastle is healthy.(CABAYE IS A BEAST)

I predict a 2-1 scoreline with either team winning.


----------



## Flame (Nov 19, 2011)

come on Newcastle.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 19, 2011)

2-0 to City at halftime.

Balotelli converted a penalty and Micah Richards had a clean finish.

We have 70% of possesion.Thats just unreal to me.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 19, 2011)

That's what happens when Newcastle finally play a top team


----------



## emigre (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't get the whole "Newcastle haven't played a top team yet," argument. Last season they were losing and drawing to the Stoke, Everton, Spurs and Wigan. This season they've made a significant improvement are getting points against those teams. It's not like they've set themselves as title contenders and considering they now run a sensible transfer policy, they've had an excellent season.

RIght now the Swans are Man Utd...


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 19, 2011)

Just out the Etihad, ripped the piss all game - shame about the result. Bit of bother, fireworks thrown, fans trying to get at each other and seats torn up and chucked. Was their record attendance today, which is canny pathetic because there were s load of empty seats. Started a chant of "would you like to buy some fans?" that took off pretty well.

Oh well, out on the hoy in Manchester now.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 19, 2011)

What a great corner from Pederson 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IsNDce_wE


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 20, 2011)

Another scrappy win by United.. lucky


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 20, 2011)

that play from pedersen was completely illegal and the goal should be taken away by the review committee. cannot change the result though.

as for city in the end it was all to easy and the difference in class was there for all to see. what the magpies were thinking on the two penalties i'll never know. was more nervous ahead of the QPR match.


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 20, 2011)

Flame™ said:


>


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 20, 2011)

boas got it all wrong didn't he.... from the starting 11 to the formation


http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## emigre (Nov 20, 2011)

Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool have really been poor this season. I didn't Spurs would have a strong CL challenge  but the ineptitude the other three teams have shown this season is making me think otherwise.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

I mean, woot Soccer.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2011)

alidsl said:


> That's what happens when Newcastle finally play a top team



Arsenal and Spurs don't count then?

Thought we played OK in the first half and frustrated them a fair bit (Their fans were certainly getting impatient, half of them had pissed off for their sandwiches by the time they got their first).  Had a few chances we should have buried and I think 3-1 was a bit flattering for City.  Can't see anyone getting a result at the Etihad this season though, so I don't see how this gives us any more indication of where we stand in relation to anyone else, unless you want to start comparing how badly teams have been beaten by the 11 greedy bastards?


----------



## alidsl (Nov 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > That's what happens when Newcastle finally play a top team
> ...


Spurs were away and tbh, I don't think arsenal are as good as they were last year (although they are on form now)
I don't see how anyone is going to beat City to the title this year


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 21, 2011)

higuain BLATANT cheating handball on suarez level

http://youtu.be/991P869sKjw


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not wanting or expecting us to be vying for postition with Man City though, but with teams that would normally not be expecting to get points from Arsenal or Spurs, even at home, and who would be writing off city away and losing the odd game to teams like Stoke, Villa and Everton.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 21, 2011)

Good result for spurs (2-0), puts us up to 3rd in the league. Adebayor should have got a hatrick though, he scored two then missed alot of chances including a 1 on 1 with Given


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks like City are going to have a challenge to get to the knock phase of the CL.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> It looks like City are going to have a challenge to get to the knock phase of the CL.


I'm going to be so sad if they get knocked out if they win against Bayern and then Villareal can't even muster a draw against Napoli.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 23, 2011)

Chelsea fuck up as well


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 24, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, 35 million pounds sterling of footballer



Related gif



Spoiler


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2011)

Newcastle got a good deal.... and liverpool didnt.... lmao.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 24, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> -snip-







Yeah Carroll is overrated


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 26, 2011)

1-0 to Man U from a flukey goal. Horrible chav Rooney got away with lashing out again.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 26, 2011)

Get in! Was standing next to some Man U fans in the pub when they had their goal disallowed as well, Haha! Plus the Mackems lost to Wigan, fucking immense.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2011)

FFS, sad. So sad. Hopefully Liverpool wins against City tomorrow, would help us a lot.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Rooney... what a twat.
SHould have seen Red


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2011)

Well we're fourth for now and the only teams we haven't played are Norwich, Swansea, Chelsea, West Brom, Bolton and Liverpool.  Have we played anyone yet?

Also, the Premier League match report makes my blood boil.

http://www.premierle...2528823,00.html


> Newcastle United clinched a draw as Manchester United fell further behind in the race for the Barclays Premier League title.
> 
> United were left disappointed as a Demba Ba leveled the scores at Old Trafford.



Both teams are United you fucking planks!

EDIT:

Wales boss and Newcastle legend Gary Speed has died aged 42


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2011)

RIP Gary Speed, far too young to go


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

FFS I thought it was a joke. Christ, he was a good player who was also a bloody decent bloke. I'm just don't know what to say, he was Mr Reliable. It's just so surreal, I was only watching him on TV yesterday and now he's dead.

RIP Gary Speed. A fine Captain and Manager.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2011)

Suicide apparently?


----------



## luke_c (Nov 27, 2011)

According to the Telegraph yes 
He was doing so well with Wales as well :'(


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

What makes it more galling is just yesterday he was having some banter with Gary Mac over the upcoming Scotland.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll be honest, the name doesn't ring any bells. I've just read some of his memorable records and performances, but didn't know him at all. All I can say it's very tragic and he was way too young to die.... He was in Brussels this week to discuss the World Cup 2014 calendar with our national coach, it's amazing and just plain weird to now lean of his death.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Shay Given really shouldn't be playing. The fella's was in tears.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2011)

Dunno who I want to win this one.  Who are a more detestable bunch, City or the Bin-dippers?  Tough call.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

I vote for a draw.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2011)

emigre said:


> I vote for a draw.


Would rather see Liverpool win, just to keep Utd in the race. But I don't think it'll help that much, City is just too strong this year/at this moment....


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2011)

Newcastle fans were singing "You're just a shit Man City" and "Where were you when Dzeko scored" yesterday, the prawn sandwich brigade weren't too happy about it.

Balotelli sent off  Only been on the pitch 18 minutes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 27, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Newcastle fans were singing "You're just a shit Man City" and "Where were you when Dzeko scored" yesterday, the prawn sandwich brigade weren't too happy about it.
> 
> Balotelli sent off  Only been on the pitch 18 minutes.


Yeah the second yellow was just a stupid decision by Balo.Joe Hart made so many big saves to keep us undefeated.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sup guys? Missed this part of the Temp. I don't suppose that other so-called "Football" Thread is still here? LOL

Anyway, really shitty week - 2 draws. Not much to say. Hopefully we can get around to something come January.




PS

Belated Thanksgiving to all you discerning footy fans 

[actually, isn't it still Thanksgiving weekend?]


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/15910765.stm

I actually welled up seeing that for the first time. For those who can't see it, it was before the Swansea vs Villa match where there was meant to be a minutes silence for Gary Speed. It lasted ten seconds and it became a minutes applause. Usually I would be complaining about Villa not playing football but honestly I don't care about the result. Instead today has felt very sobering, Speed was one of the very first footballers I saw and he quickly became a hero to me. I know I'm usually a dick when it comes to the Wales national team but Speed was a committed who earn't my respect and admiration. He wasn't a great player, he was just a good player who earn't a great amount of respect in football. And you take into account how moronic and tribal football fans are, the fact no one can say a a bad word about him really says a lot.


----------



## MaxNuker (Nov 27, 2011)

R.I.P Gary Speed.... One of the good people in football! You got my respect!

Anyways, my team in england (i'm from portugal, and i like to choose 1 club per country, always placing my Portuguese Club, Sporting CP, in 1st) is Tottenham Hotspur and Man.United.

I just love the way they play, And they are doing really good this year, they have the chance to get to 2nd place, as they have 1 game to do, and United drawed against Newcastle.

United has to get a better midfield.. They really don't like investing much do they? Manchester City invested like, 100Million +?

And United? 20M? xD


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 27, 2011)

What a bad weekend, the Mexican team I support got eliminated stupidly and arsenal couldn't beat fulham. Well at least, aside from chelsea, almost no team in the top part of the table won.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 28, 2011)

emigre said:


> http://news.bbc.co.u...ll/15910765.stm
> 
> I actually welled up seeing that for the first time. For those who can't see it, it was before the Swansea vs Villa match where there was meant to be a minutes silence for Gary Speed. It lasted ten seconds and it became a minutes applause. Usually I would be complaining about Villa not playing football but honestly I don't care about the result. Instead today has felt very sobering, Speed was one of the very first footballers I saw and he quickly became a hero to me. I know I'm usually a dick when it comes to the Wales national team but Speed was a committed who earn't my respect and admiration. He wasn't a great player, he was just a good player who earn't a great amount of respect in football. And you take into account how moronic and tribal football fans are, the fact no one can say a a bad word about him really says a lot.


I actually prefer a minute of applause/singing than a minute of silence. Much more suited.


MaxNuker said:


> R.I.P Gary Speed.... One of the good people in football! You got my respect!
> 
> Anyways, my team in england (i'm from portugal, and i like to choose 1 club per country, always placing my Portuguese Club, Sporting CP, in 1st) is Tottenham Hotspur and Man.United.
> 
> ...


Uh yeah, that's because Manchester City has super rich owners (like super super super rich, oil sheiks) that just see City as a fun toy, while United has owners that want to get money out of United, more than invest money in it. And United at least tries to build off their financial debts, City just laughs with it.
United their MF needs some new blood, true, but we prefer to give our own youth a chance instead of buying a 25 year old player that will cost way too much.
I don't think they should buy Sneijder actually, I like M'Vila his style, he's younger and cheaper, I say buy him (if Fergie sees it in him/willing to invest)


----------



## alidsl (Nov 28, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> What a bad weekend, the Mexican team I support got eliminated stupidly and arsenal couldn't beat fulham. Well at least, aside from chelsea, almost no team in the top part of the table won.


Tottenham


----------



## alidsl (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry for the double post

lol Arsenal lost to City in the Carling cup, if you watched the match you would see that Arsenal were by far the better team, City just got one chance and they managed to take it


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Sorry for the double post
> 
> lol Arsenal lost to City in the Carling cup, if you watched the match you would see that Arsenal were by far the better team, City just got one chance and they managed to take it


Yeah the result was pretty unfair, but both teams played with reserves, and City's reserves are clearly superior, most of their substitutes are great players. But the match I'm looking forward the most is the EPL match in a few weeks with both teams with starters.


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 30, 2011)

result unfair??  ahaahaha

that counter and goal from kun was a glorious 14 seconds from end to end. the type of play the arsenal support USED to witness


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

Sick Wario said:


> result unfair??  ahaahaha
> 
> that counter and goal from kun was a glorious 14 seconds from end to end. the type of play the arsenal support USED to witness


Not sure if trolling or just didn't watch the match

Arsenal played ALOT better


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 30, 2011)

His ava should be indicative...


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

american football sucks.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 30, 2011)

mucus said:


> american football sucks.


You mean _real_football, and it's awesome.  Soccer sucks!


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

all sports suck.  i can leave it at that.


----------



## emigre (Nov 30, 2011)

My Father was never able to teach me much about life but he taught me two valuable lessons. Firstly, never leave home unprepared which has resulted in me carrying a condom in my wallet. And secondly, never trust a man who doesn't like sport. They're the type of man who would stab you in the back and lure you into an enemy trap thus forcing you to bring down an entire platoon by yourself.


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

you're right.  i would gladly lead you into a trap.
and don't carry condoms in your wallet the heat and constant movement isn't good for them...  a jacket pocket or the glove compartment is better.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck yeah, fuck yeah fuck yeah! Club Brugge KV was down 3-0 against Maribor, but we fucking turned it around, 3-4! This is just plain amazing and a fitting way to crown our 250th European game. This is my top moment of 2011, I'm so hyped up right now, adrenaline kicking about, YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sick Wario said:


> result unfair??  ahaahaha
> 
> that counter and goal from kun* was a glorious 14 seconds* from end to end. the type of play the arsenal support USED to witness


You evaluate a whole 90 minute match for 14 seconds? In the whole match arsenal was better than city.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> > result unfair??  ahaahaha
> ...


I agree (and I'm a spurs fan)


----------



## emigre (Nov 30, 2011)

Impressive victory there for Palace. Dougie Freedman has really done a good job there.

Also Bruce has been sacked. I can't say I'm surprised, he's been given time and money yet Sunderland haven't progressed at all.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 1, 2011)

glory glory paok and palace pmsl rags


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 1, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > american football sucks.
> ...




_"Don't wanna be an American idiot..."_


----------



## alidsl (Dec 1, 2011)

Just as a good hint Sick Wario is a very good troll


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 2, 2011)

thought someone would have mentioned the euro draw already!



> *Group A (Warsaw/Wroclaw)*
> Poland (co-hosts)
> Greece
> Russia
> ...


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2011)

Sick Wario said:


> thought someone would have mentioned the euro draw already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who I think will go through. I'm not basing this off anything remotely rational. Also I'm supporting Ireland at Euro 2012.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2011)

LOL at the Netherlands, kind of happy there's a good chance they'll be knocked out pretty soon. They at least won't win their group, Germany for the win.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope that when the euro comes, rvp and robben will be healthy, otherwise I don't think netherlands will stand a chance against germany.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2011)

group b and c is going to be interesting.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 2, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> I hope that when the euro comes, rvp and robben will be healthy, otherwise I don't think netherlands will stand a chance against germany.


Luckily the second one of the each group also advances  It ain't over for the Netherlands, not at all.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 2, 2011)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that when the euro comes, rvp and robben will be healthy, otherwise I don't think netherlands will stand a chance against germany.
> ...


I know, i meant winning the group.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 3, 2011)

I will support Spain and Croatia


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 3, 2011)

3-0 flattered Chelsea, we really deserved something out of that game. Luis should have been sent off on 7 minutes as well and the ref bottled it.  Hit the post, hit the bar, had a shot cleared off the line... Really rattled them for decent periods.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 3, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> 3-0 flattered Chelsea, we really deserved something out of that game. Luis should have been sent off on 7 minutes as well and the ref bottled it.  Hit the post, hit the bar, had a shot cleared off the line... Really rattled them for decent periods.


You guys were the better team, tbh Kruhl was my man of the match, he played really well and really summed up the efforts of Newcastle.

tl;dr: Chelsea got lucky


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chelsea got lucky?
Newcastle were lucky Sturridge was not clinical enough, Lampard's PEN was saved
NEwcastle could have had 3 or 4
Chelsea should of had  7 or 8


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 4, 2011)

Regarding the Euro Draws, I'm rooting for Portugal (obv), Spain and England.
It's sad how Portuguese football teams are really descriminated here. =S


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 4, 2011)

We were lucky our player in goal was good enough to save the pen, that their striker wasn't good enough to put away his chances? How is that luck? Wow, Man City were lucky against wolves, if wolves players were better at football it would have been different.

How about the luck they had in that they should have played 85 minutes with 10 men? Compare that to Bolton's red card yesterday.

Chelsea were nothing special yesterday and on that showing they'll struggle to make the top four. They had their backs against the wall and they were getting booked for timewasting on 70 minutes, that should tell you something. Did you watch the whole game, Rockstar?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah they were not clinical enough but on another day it might not have been the same>Coming into the game Sturridge was the most efficient epl striker with 6 goals from 8 shots on target.
Your defense was exposed far to much so the 3-0 was deserved.
You were not the better team, R.Taylor was a joke and your team is so frail without Colo and Tiote


Also Mata>David Silva


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say we were the better team, but we could have got something out of the game and we would have deserved it. Ryan Taylor isn't the greatest player, but Luis makes him look like Roberto Carlos.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Luiz is a disgrace.


But Mata is another blessing from La Liga to the EPL.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 4, 2011)

R Taylor has been getting a lot of support from Jonas tracking back, we really missed him defensively yesterday.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah and losing Colo(IN my opinion has been the best CB so far this season) was also a blow for you


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Regarding the Euro Draws, I'm rooting for Portugal (obv), Spain and England.
> It's sad how Portuguese football teams are really descriminated here. =S


Portugal national team isn't anything special IMHO, classic example of superb players together but don't form a good team.
England is the same thing, France and Belgium too.

In your competition we have Defour and Witsel playing now (both ex-Standard, Belgians), it's getting a lot more coverage over here since they got there.


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2011)

When did England have superb players?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

emigre said:


> When did England have superb players?


Rooney in top condition is top 3 in the world. Terry/Ferdinand a couple of seasons ago, world-class duo, only beaten by Puyol/Piqué.
Lampard/Gerrard, excellent players.


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2011)

Rooney- Unreliable, hasn't proved himself to a consistent top performer.
Terry- Overrated, overrated and overrated. He puts in a number of last ditch tackles because his reading of the game is so poor.
Ferdinand- Past his best. A few years ago, I would have agreed but not no.
Lampard-Past it, was never really world class. He just made the most of his ability, at his peak he was merely a class below world class.
Gerrard- Past it, consistently average at international level.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 4, 2011)

emigre said:


> Rooney- Unreliable, hasn't proved himself to a consistent top performer.
> Terry- Overrated, overrated and overrated. He puts in a number of last ditch tackles because his reading of the game is so poor.
> Ferdinand- Past his best. A few years ago, I would have agreed but not no.
> Lampard-Past it, was never really world class. He just made the most of his ability, at his peak he was merely a class below world class.
> Gerrard- Past it, consistently average at international level.


King might play


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hart​Richards-King-Cahill-Baines​Parker​Wilshere-Milner​Walcott----------------------Johnson​Sturridge​If England want to even try and threaten​


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Yeah they were not clinical enough but on another day it might not have been the same>Coming into the game Sturridge was the most efficient epl striker with 6 goals from 8 shots on target.
> Your defense was exposed far to much so the 3-0 was deserved.
> You were not the better team, R.Taylor was a joke and your team is so frail without Colo and Tiote
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT Silva might be the best player in the PL.
If you think Mata is better then Silva you are overrating Mata and underrating Silva at the same time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they were not clinical enough but on another day it might not have been the same>Coming into the game Sturridge was the most efficient epl striker with 6 goals from 8 shots on target.
> ...


Obvious coming from a City fan.
I wont argue here.


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Who agrees David Silva is the best player in the EPL?



You don't!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not anymore, I had hardly seen enough of Mata back then.. watched him straight every week since than and he is better


----------



## alidsl (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Hart​Richards-King-Cahill-Baines​Parker​Wilshere-Milner​Lennon----------------------Johnson​Sturridge​If England want to even try and threaten​


fixed Lennon>Walcott


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Not anymore, I had hardly seen enough of Mata back then.. watched him straight every week since than and he is better





Rockstar said:


> Not anymore, I had hardly seen enough of Mata back then.. watched him straight every week since than and he is better


All I see Mata do is play on the wings whereas David Silva can drift into the midfield and even play as a centre forward.Mata is faster but I think Silva is a bit more technical so in the end I think Silva is better only because of his versatility.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mata has a free role.. do you watch him play?
He is everywhere just like Silva, and has as much technical ability.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

emigre said:


> Rooney- Unreliable, hasn't proved himself to a consistent top performer.
> Terry- Overrated, overrated and overrated. He puts in a number of last ditch tackles because his reading of the game is so poor.
> Ferdinand- Past his best. A few years ago, I would have agreed but not no.
> Lampard-Past it, was never really world class. He just made the most of his ability, at his peak he was merely a class below world class.
> Gerrard- Past it, consistently average at international level.


I'm talking about all the players I mentioned (except Rooney) a few seasons ago, like Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010. Lampard/Gerrard were captains and always playing in one of the best teams of the world, they were excellent. Not world-class but just under that.
If you have a team with players that good, and you then fail to even qualify for Euro 2008, you truly fucked up. It's even a bigger fuck-up than Portugal since the England team is better (on paper) than theirs.

Mata vs Silva, I'm picking Silva for personal reasons (seen him play 4 times against Club Brugge )


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Mata has a free role.. do you watch him play?
> He is everywhere just like Silva, and has as much technical ability.


The two or threee matches I have seen him play he is mostly on the wings.Even if he plays everywhere like Silva it doesn't mean he is as effective as Silva is in the different positions.Mata is also a more clinical finisher but I still don't think Mata has as much technical ability as Silva.In 5 years I can definitely see him being better then Silva heck he could be better in 3 even next year he could be better but SIlva can still improve.All I am saying is right now Silva is the better player.


He also is a better passer JUSSAYIN.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have seen Mata VS Valencia.. will never forget that game.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 4, 2011)

Ref has now admitted he should have sent Luiz off, not that it does us any good now.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I have seen Mata VS Valencia.. will never forget that game.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup true.

But these are Mata's first 2.5 months in England,he will get better

I have seen him at Valencia and he was better


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Yup true.
> 
> But these are Mata's first 2.5 months in England,he will get better
> 
> I have seen him at Valencia and he was better


True I can't wait till the Clasico though.Revenge for the Supercopa.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha lets see


----------



## Joel16 (Dec 4, 2011)

Real Madrid vs Barcelona 10th December  who is watching it?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 4, 2011)

sauske_firekid said:


> Real Madrid vs Barcelona 10th December  who is watching it?


Probably half of the world. I'll probably watch it, but Skyrim's call is still very strong on me


----------



## alidsl (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow the two teams I support have been drawn together in the FA cup 3rd round

Spurs vs Cheltenham (league 2)

Not sure who to support (I will be in the Spurs stand though)


----------



## Joel16 (Dec 4, 2011)

sauske_firekid said:


> Real Madrid vs Barcelona 10th December  who is watching it?





sauske_firekid said:


> Real Madrid vs Barcelona 10th December  who is watching it?



xD yea i mean who wouldnt watch it?   rockstar are you gonna be watching to support our team ? (barcelona not madrid)


----------



## Flame (Dec 4, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Hart​Richards-King-Cahill-Baines​Parker​Wilshere-Milner​Walcott----------------------Johnson​Sturridge​If England want to even try and threaten​



kings injured 99% of the time.


----------



## MaxNuker (Dec 4, 2011)

On the bench i'd put Kyle Walker from Tottenham, to refresh Micah Richards.


Good to see there are more Spurs fans in here!!!


GO SPURS!!!


----------



## Harumy (Dec 4, 2011)

SL Benfica of course! =O
i can't miss one single match!
From other countries i like Chelsea and Manchester United =)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Harumy said:


> SL Benfica of course! =O
> i can't miss one single match!
> From other countries i like Chelsea and Manchester United =)


F.C.Porto is better. >.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 5, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > SL Benfica of course! =O
> ...



And now i have to block you....


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Harumy said:
> ...


You can't descriminate people based on their preferences. .-."


----------



## Harumy (Dec 5, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



Yes i can, i won't do it !
Hope you aren't some of those "portistas" that hate Benfica and destroy our houses and stuff like that... -.-


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Harumy said:
> ...


My godfather is benfiquista, personally I don't really like football, I just prefer F.C.P. cuz it has a dragon in the symbol. =3


----------



## Harumy (Dec 5, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> My godfather is benfiquista, personally I don't really like football, I just prefer F.C.P. cuz it has a dragon in the symbol. =3



Yeah, the eagle is much much better! =)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Meh...


----------



## Harumy (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, the only portuguese thing they really like is Cristiano Ronaldo xD
Personally i prefer Messi... i have to admit that CR is one of the best football players but i don't like him. he's arrogant and acts like he's the center of the world... meh


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 5, 2011)

Same... I dislike CR cuz he's dumb... He really doesn't reflect the portuguese people... =S


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lineup I would use for the Clasico
Valdes​Alves-Mascherano-Pique-Abidal​Busquets​Xavi-Fabregas​Iniesta-Messi-Villa​


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2011)

Harumy said:


> Yeah, the only portuguese thing they really like is Cristiano Ronaldo xD
> Personally i prefer Messi... i have to admit that CR is one of the best football players but i don't like him. he's arrogant and acts like he's the center of the world... meh


----------



## Harumy (Dec 5, 2011)

Satangel said:


> And Nani!
> 
> I like CR07 more than Messi, mainly because CR07 comes from United and I saw him develop there. What a player, unbelievable....



Nani is a good player too, i like that thing he does when he scores xD
Oh and don't forget we (Benfica) have Messi's idol, Pablo Aimar! Maybe Messi will come to SLBenfica to follow Aimar's steps (i wish =P)


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah football...


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 5, 2011)

96 points in the fantasy league this week


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 5, 2011)

oops reina FAIL


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 6, 2011)

Arriving from school and arsenal is losing 2-0 to Olympiacos :l
But whatever, we already won the group..... I think so


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> Arriving from school and arsenal is losing 2-0 to Olympiacos :l
> But whatever, we already won the group..... I think so


Yeah you have, the games a dead rubber


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 6, 2011)

alidsl said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Arriving from school and arsenal is losing 2-0 to Olympiacos :l
> ...


Yeah, but still, no one likes losing. At least chamberlain, frimpong and some other youths got minutes.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Fabianski's injured though


----------



## Harumy (Dec 6, 2011)

FC Porto is out of Champions!
That made my day


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 7, 2011)

Harumy said:


> FC Porto is out of Champions!
> That made my day


That ain't a good thing. D


----------



## Harumy (Dec 7, 2011)

It is to me


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 7, 2011)

pedro goal of the day


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Barca kids are class


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whew... Matchday 6 huh? GGMU!!!


PS
City are going down... Enjoy Europa League action, peeps.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Whew... Matchday 6 huh? GGMU!!!
> 
> 
> PS
> City are going down... Enjoy Europa League action, peeps.


So what they will still win the league if United keep playing the scarppy football they have been?
Nobody expected them to work wonders in their first CL.

Go Basel!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 7, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Whew... Matchday 6 huh? GGMU!!!
> ...


Spurs did... Just sayin


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 7, 2011)

Goodbye united :'D



Rockstar said:


> Barca kids are class


Jonathan Dos santos


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 7, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami357 said:
> ...





alidsl said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami357 said:
> ...


All the players are focused on the PL and Mancini hasn't been resting his players that effectively.


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2011)

Manchester United vs Manchester City = Europa League final?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 7, 2011)

Wouldn't want to be the youths in Fergie's dressing room right now...


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2011)

Personally I feel this may prove there is a God. Also ITV's coverage is fucking abysmal, Adrian Chiles should be shot.


----------



## Flame (Dec 7, 2011)

luke_c said:


> Wouldn't want to be the youths in Fergie's dressing room right now...



I hope he gives them a lesson in shouting.


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't want to be the youths in Fergie's dressing room right now...
> ...



Fixed. In fairness Fergie could actaully do that, he was a canny striker.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 7, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't want to be the youths in Fergie's dressing room right now...
> ...


He should just give everyone a rant and shouting, and give them another training session now, in the dark and cold, lonely stadium. We were complete shit today, basically the whole of the CL campaign, WTF is this shit.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 7, 2011)

What they really needed was chicharito.............ok jk


----------



## Flame (Dec 7, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> What they really needed was chicharito.............ok jk



no you have a good point they.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 7, 2011)

vidic done for the season


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 7, 2011)

emigre said:


> Manchester United vs Manchester City = Europa League final?


Yes...Yes...YESH!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Basel I love you


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome, both of them dumped out 

Hate this idea of Champions League clubs dropping down the the Europa, it's just a safety net for big clubs.  If you're out, you should be out.  The Europa League winners should be a team delighted to win in, not scowling Rooney wishing it was a Champions League trophy.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2011)

Sick Wario said:


> vidic done for the season


That's one injury that could well cost us the PL title  Hopefully the performance yesterday (and basically the whole CL) will convince Fergie to spend some money. It was a mistake to not invest in our MF, the DF part was just bad luck yesterday, but our MF really needs investment now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Shaqiri is class.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2011)

The way some Man U fans are going on on facebook (mostly in Engrish) you'd think they'd been relegated.  Oh no, for one season you only get to play in the Champions League for a little bit and then you have to play in the Europa League.  Oh, but you'll stand by the club?  Wow, there's loyalty, I salute you.  When people next sing "Where were you when you were shit" you can tell them about those dark days when there was a season when you only won two trophies and didn't get into the knockout stages of the CL.


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2011)

Plastic football fans tend to be utter scum tbf.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope Barcelona get Zenit


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 8, 2011)

So the way it panned out, London [Chelsea/Arsenal] went through and Manchester got booted out. Hahaha.

Another injury, though... Did we really need another one? That's the Da Silva twins, Vidic, Anderson, Cleverly, Berbatov, Chicharito and Owen out... Unless I missed someone?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rooney is the one of the most inconsistent and overhyped striker in the EPL.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 8, 2011)

Something seriously dodgy has gone on in the Champions League by the looks of it.  There needed to be a seven goal swing for Lyon to qualify in place of Ajax.  Akax had two goals wrongly disallowed and Dinamo  basically stopped playing and let a bemused looking Lyon cruise to a 7-1 win including a hat-trick within 7 minutes, with the Dinamo goalkeeper seen to wink at one of their strikers as he gave him the ball back after one of the goals.  French betting authorities are launching an urgent investigation.

http://www.guardian....e?newsfeed=true

Not the first time Dinamo Zagreb have been accused of throwing matches, either

From last year.
"According to Nacional's source, a foreigner close to UEFA, at least two games played in European competitions by Zagreb-based Dinamo football club are being investigated. Those played against Romanian side Timisoara and English side Arsenal. German police have in their possession circumstantial evidence that Dinamo club officials influenced some players on the team to play below their level in order that Dinamo lose those matches."
http://www.nacional.hr/en/clanak/50507/dinamos-european-matches-also-under-investigation"


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 8, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Something seriously dodgy has gone on in the Champions League by the looks of it.  There needed to be a seven goal swing for Lyon to qualify in place of Ajax.  Akax had two goals wrongly disallowed and Dinamo  basically stopped playing and let a bemused looking Lyon cruise to a 7-1 win including a hat-trick within 7 minutes, with the Dinamo goalkeeper seen to wink at one of their strikers as he gave him the ball back after one of the goals.  French betting authorities are launching an urgent investigation.
> 
> http://www.guardian....e?newsfeed=true
> 
> ...



Yeah they did it to get the Dinamo Manager sacked.. they sacked him after this despite he is coming 1st in the league


----------



## Zalda (Dec 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Rooney is the one of the most inconsistent and overhyped striker in the EPL.


lol, just lol
rooney on a roll is top 3 in the world


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Zalda said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney is the one of the most inconsistent and overhyped striker in the EPL.
> ...


Top 3?
Messi
Ronaldo
Xavi
Iniesta
Fabregas
Silva

Beat him

Also when he is on a roll? He gets random burst of form than plays shit for so long


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> > vidic done for the season
> ...



I agree, the central midfield needs real improvement.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 9, 2011)

Zalda said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Rooney is the one of the most inconsistent and overhyped striker in the EPL.
> ...



Yeah, but every time he gets on a roll he does something fucking stupid like shag a granny hooker behind his fiancee's back, or kick someone,  or swear at a camera, or sarcastically clap in a referee's face, or have a threesome in a hotel when his wife is pregnant and suddenly he becomes Emile Heskey again for 3 months while his tiny brain attempts to comprehend it all. The lad's thick as mince and he's always going to have these bad patches because of it.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 9, 2011)

suarez the cheat is trying everything to get banned by the FA


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sick Wario said:


> suarez the cheat is trying everything to get banned by the FA



He deserves to get both his knees introduced to the business end of a sledgehammer.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 9, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Sick Wario said:
> 
> 
> > suarez the cheat is trying everything to get banned by the FA
> ...


Or a Hurley Stick, by Jason Statham ala Blitz.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2011)

Moving stuff there.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 9, 2011)

wtf??? isn't that the liverpool motto?!? is that guy retarded???


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 9, 2011)

LOL at "you'll never walk alone"


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> wtf??? isn't that the liverpool motto?!? is that guy retarded???


Well, at least he tried  If he really means it, fine by me. Don't care how he expresses his liking.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2011)

EL Clasico soon OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

Seriously can't wait.

Will take a draw, we have been shit compared to Madrid


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> EL Clasico soon OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> Seriously can't wait.
> 
> Will take a draw, we have been shit compared to Madrid




For probably the first and only time ever... I feel yer pain, bro.
We'll take down City yet!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > EL Clasico soon OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG
> ...


Who you supporting in the Clasico?

Ozil is not going to play 90%


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well I publicly declared I hate Barcelona... LOL, anyway, may the best team win


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, we have been very poor away from home so a loss would not surprise me.
Still many games left


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 10, 2011)

A little bit of Chico's broken toes , A little bit of Fergie's whiskey nose. A little bit of Evra crying 'Race' , A little bit of Giggsy's pixie face, A little bit of Vidic seeing red , a little bit of Rooney's baldy head , A little bit of Nani taking a dive , You can see it all on Channel Five!


I thought it was quite good,


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Meh I don't like neither Barcelona or Madrid but I think I'll support barcelona in this game, I hate Madrid.
Also, what a goal by Van Persie, best EPL player.


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> Meh I don't like neither Barcelona or Madrid but I think I'll support barcelona in this game, I hate Madrid.
> Also, what a goal by Danny Graham, best EPL player.



Swansea


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 10, 2011)

dive of the day goes to who else, bucktooth suarez


----------



## tehnoobshow (Dec 10, 2011)

Barcelona to win. I just can't see Madrid beating them. Let's hope this fixture can avoid any controversy and that both teams play fairly.
Also Van Persie's goal was FUDGING amazing.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 10, 2011)

tehnoobshow said:


> Let's hope this fixture can avoid any controversy and that both teams play fairly.



Bo-ring.  I want an all out brawl with physios and coaching staff involved, the lot.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 10, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope this fixture can avoid any controversy and that both teams play fairly.
> ...


Also with with kaká chickening out


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2011)

He's not chickening out, he's doing the Christian thing.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2011)

Benzema already made it 1-0 in the first minute, Valdes really didn't look good in that situation....
Pretty entertaining first 15 minutes so far, Casillas also made a super save on a Messi shot. Streams aren't working that well too, FFS


----------



## emigre (Dec 10, 2011)

Personally I hope both teams lose.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hahaha what a crappy goal


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2011)

1-3 now! Game really isn't that good, way too hyped. Barcelona ain't playing their usual play, but they get the job done so far. Impressive.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fantastic game, was pretty clean apart from the end.Sanchez and Cesc were great, 1st assist by Messi was world class.Puyol MOTM for me.Ronaldo invisable again.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 11, 2011)

Real crumbling again... Galacticos fail much???


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 11, 2011)

dammit, Barcelona has sold off their ties to UNICEF... Another reason to hate on them... wtf is the Qatar foundation???


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its just this year and they still have Unicef on the backs of the shirts


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Fantastic game, was pretty clean apart from the end.Sanchez and Cesc were great, 1st assist by Messi was world class.Puyol MOTM for me.Ronaldo invisable again.


Puyol MotM here too, didn't expect him to be this good at all! Still got it, very happy with that, he's such a cool defender 
CR07 has some mental problems with Barcelona, any other team and he's on his usual level again, but against Barca, it just won't work...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic game, was pretty clean apart from the end.Sanchez and Cesc were great, 1st assist by Messi was world class.Puyol MOTM for me.Ronaldo invisable again.
> ...


Ronaldo is actually an extra defender for us because he helps keep a clean sheet the way he plays... had his chances fallen to Xabi, Higuin or Benzema... damn...

Also why do people drool over hid free kicks?

Last season he had a 3% conversion rate which is not so good


----------



## alidsl (Dec 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


For United every single one was close to the target


----------



## Satangel (Dec 11, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...


Without Ronaldo RMa wouldn't be such a competitor for the CL and Primera Division, the guys stats are amazing, breathtaking.
He's the best free kicker in the world, I don't care what his conversion rate is, he IS the best.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 11, 2011)

Did anyone else watch the spurs vs Stoke game?

The ref was a disgrace he made the wrong decision constantly


----------



## Harumy (Dec 11, 2011)

alidsl said:


> The ref was a disgrace he made the wrong decision constantly




That happens here "everyday"... I think refs from other countries are learning with the portuguese ones.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 12, 2011)

Harumy said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > The ref was a disgrace he made the wrong decision constantly
> ...


For some reason, I don't really like the way you say that. .


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw the stoke game.. disgusting


----------



## Harumy (Dec 12, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...



YOU DON'T DO JOKES LIKE THAT!
i hate that man, seriously...
Even Ferguson said "Porto buys titles on the supermarket"
and Ferguson isn't here!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 12, 2011)

So... Am I gonna be the only red devil cheering for the blues later? Surely there are some like-minded fellows who wouldn't mind seeing City take a few hits to their record? 


PS

@ Rooney haters

Yes, you're right, Rooney is kind of... immature and drawn into stupid BS, but in form, he'll more than destroy you.

In fact, imho, he's been in phenomenal form this whole season. The team's just collapsed around him, and of course, SAF placed him in some rather... unorthodox positions. But just the aggressiveness, passing, and overall work rate speaks for itself so far. We just really need him to score, coz that's all everyone really sees.



PS


LOL @ #ElCashico. Epic hashtag is epic, Twitter. Bwahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## luke_c (Dec 12, 2011)

Great game, what a win for us. 2-1! Mata was pure class again.


----------



## emigre (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't AVB is going to get sacked is he? I actually think he can do a good job at Chelsea given time. He's getting them to play some actually good football.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Am I gonna be the only red devil cheering for the blues later? Surely there are some like-minded fellows who wouldn't mind seeing City take a few hits to their record?
> PS
> 
> @ Rooney haters
> ...


#ElCashico, that's fucking classic 
Of course I was cheering for the blues, they did it! Really glad for Utd.


luke_c said:


> Great game, what a win for us. 2-1! Mata was pure class again.


Glad you won, really glad. The Premier League title competition is open again


----------



## emigre (Dec 12, 2011)

Isn't is sorta odd for Man Utd fans to make jokes about a team having money?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 12, 2011)

Man well we lost.
Didn't get to watch the game as I was at school but meh you can't win them all.
Glad it was to a good team though.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 12, 2011)

Chelsea aren't a big team.  They're West Ham with money.  In fact, in terms of established history they're a rung or two down from West Ham.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 12, 2011)

emigre said:


> Isn't is sorta odd for Man Utd fans to make jokes about a team having money?




United has much better business sense [i.e. not waving cash around signing every tom, dick and harry], actually can develop youngsters, and we win.

There's a difference between simply having money and giving football the finger.


...

Anyway... City starting to fray around the edges a little bit. It's not all sunshine and rainbows, boys. Remember what we was sayin' bout winnin' ugly and taking what we can get? City could've had a draw, but they lost it.

PS

Saw Balotelli offering Sturridge a hand as the latter got subbed. WTF?!? Is he actually human? I always thought he was just a mentally-unstable football machine, LOL


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice Chelsea


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Nice Chelsea



so you support Chelsea now, what happened to man city.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Chelsea
> ...


Lol shut up you cunt

I never supported City.... i bet you do, they are coming 1st right?


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar said:
> ...



Man Utd for life

did I hit the G-spot?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Flame™ said:
> ...


Sure Sure


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 13, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't is sorta odd for Man Utd fans to make jokes about a team having money?
> ...



Man U got to where they are now by outspending everyone else in the league about 10-fold during the 90s and using their financial clout to also hold on to promising young players while they bought everyone else's.  They are currently maintaining that position through a combination of selling Man U branded tat to the global bandwagon jumpers their success over the last 20 years has brought and about £300m worth of debt.

I wouldn't consider the Man U model any more noble than City or Chelsea's, all three are clubs who have contributed to ruining football in England.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 13, 2011)

All a ya haters spout the same BS, don't ya?

"Out-spending everyone else by about 10-fold?" Doubt it. Exaggerated BS. Sure, prob outspent them, but by that much? Save it for someone more gullible.

"used the money to hold on to the young players?" LOL, as opposed to what? Selling them? I think I mentioned the club does develop the young players. Also, money isn't the only factor that determines whether a player stays or goes [admittedly, some of them left coz they had a spat with Fergie, LOL].. A lot of the players who got transferred actually have fond memories of the club. You don't get that from just money.

"bought everyone else's?" LOL. Another exaggeration? Really? You'd think the Arsenals, Liverpools etc wouldn't have any players if that was the case. I don't know what era you're in, but the club manager from the 90s til now isn't exactly an advocate of overspending. Obviously you have some bias, and focus only on the big time transfers. Tell me, has the bench ever been worth like in excess of 70m [well, Berbatov is usually there nowadays, though LOL] without playing/starting any matches? [not counting the starting XI, because everyone spends on that, money or no money]

"selling the Man U branded tat to bandwagons?" Well, can't deny the fact that there are some bandwagons.What successful club doesn't? [*cough* Barcelona *cough*]

"over 300m debt?" Eh.. bad ownership [Americans... really? urgh]. In fact, the owners seem to be trying to leech money outta the club, as opposed to other financial powers who spend millions on them. Sad, really.


Actually, no, I'm not saying we're saints. LOL I'm not delusional, however people might perceive our other fans to be. Like I said before, the issue isn't the money [heck, Barcelona got millions when they removed UNICEF from their kit, but no one goes on and on about that] but how it's being used. What with the fair play rules and players lining six-deep to join some money-strapped club and languish on the bench [or worse, get disgruntled/disillusioned and then make a ruckus and leave]. And then there's the panic-buying [admittedly, we might require some panic buying too, if the squad doesn't heal up fast enough LOL].


PS
I was too lazy to actually quote BlueStar and then dissect it. LOL


----------



## Flame (Dec 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



didnt Newcastle buy alan shearer as the world record during the 90s? 300m debt is thanks to the glazers, before they came around man utd was debt free.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Chelsea
> ...


Rockstar supports Chelsea, has done that for a few months now, next to Barcelona of course.
He's just very anti United, so that's why he may have cheered sometimes if City won. Didn't really support them, just had fun laughing at United's misery.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 13, 2011)

Ferguson broke the transfer record three times before he won the league, he had nine million pound players in 1993 and he didn't have to sell anybody - nobody else had more than 5. As for talking about only looking at the big headline grabbing fees, their *average* spend per player was higher than 3rd placed Norwich's *record signing*. The gap in resources was about as big as between us lot and Man City now. Then they went and broke the record again by signing Keane for £3.75m.

In the last 30 years the only league winners who could probably argue they didn't have a huge money advantage over nearly everyone else are Leeds and Villa, no surprise they both fell apart soon after.  So if Man City win the title and people are moaning they 'bought it', the argument doesn't really hold up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Chelsea aren't a big team.  They're West Ham with money.  In fact, in terms of established history they're a rung or two down from West Ham.


Said Good team not Big.

Also Rockstar...



Rockstar said:


> QUOTE(BlueStar @ Sep 8 2011, 03:46 AM)
> 
> QUOTE(Rockstar @ Sep 8 2011, 11:23 AM)
> I only support Barcelona.
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Ferguson broke the transfer record three times before he won the league, he had nine million pound players in 1993 and he didn't have to sell anybody - nobody else had more than 5. As for talking about only looking at the big headline grabbing fees, their *average* spend per player was higher than 3rd placed Norwich's *record signing*. The gap in resources was about as big as between us lot and Man City now. Then they went and broke the record again by signing Keane for £3.75m.
> 
> In the last 30 years the only league winners who could probably argue they didn't have a huge money advantage over nearly everyone else are Leeds and Villa, no surprise they both fell apart soon after.  So if Man City win the title and people are moaning they 'bought it', the argument doesn't really hold up.



LOL. United didn't exactly have the best squad when Fergie came in. You don't expect a new manager to just sit on his ass and do nothing, do you?

Also, as you say, nearly everyone who's won the league for the last 30 years has had money. So then, how come United is "ruining football", if they've only been keeping up with the trend in the first place?

Like I said, the reason people are jeering at City and Chelsea isn't the fact that they have money - every "big" club does. It's them waving their money around - is that so hard to understand?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

And Man City didn't have a great squad when they were taken over,  either.  Man U don't need to throw money around as much now because they did it in the 90s and they're building on that.  City and Chelsea spent most of their money at the start of their push because they were totally rebuilding their squad. Once they were established as title contenders,  it's easier to get players to want to come to you,  and you don't need to buy as many. Man U started the "global brand' method of running a football club which is what led to rich Russians and Arabs wanting to buy clubs as playthings of the rich. Part of that was also making it a plc, floating it on the stock market etc.  That brought even more success,  but also meant some rich yanks could come and buy it at any time.  (United Not For Sale being a particularly stupid chant - companies floated on the stock market are always for sale) It's a monster of their own creation that's biting them on the ass now. Ferguson was perfectly happy when the football free market meant he could swan around and grab players like Ferdinand for 30 million when no other club had a hope of out bidding him, he can't call foul now that other clubs have worked out how to exploit this new age of football as well.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2011)

Psh... We'll never hear the end of this, now... Because buying players makes us evil and it's just the money and not the United system that made the club winners... Sure, blame it all on us, chief... We've heard the same shit before... I suppose next time you'll say Barca and Inter won their trebles fair and square while we bought ours?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 14, 2011)

The developing players is shit.How many first teamers do you have from your academy?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Psh... We'll never hear the end of this, now... Because buying players makes us evil and it's just the money and not the United system that made the club winners... Sure, blame it all on us, chief... We've heard the same shit before... I suppose next time you'll say Barca and Inter won their trebles fair and square while we bought ours?



All I'm saying is that it's rich Man U moaning about teams taking advantage of English football's modern money and fame when they were perfectly happy to exploit it for their own ends.  Of course if it wasn't them, it would probably be someone else.  Man united were lucky in the sense that they had a good team and a good manager just at the time when football was having its renaissance.  After decades of shit stadiums, shit football, violence and an atmosphere that was not welcoming for anyone but young local men, suddenly there was Satellite  TV money, foreign fans, big shirt and hoardings deals, family areas and corporate hospitality, all of which was directed upwards to the biggest names in the game.  The team at at the top of the pile at that point when the music stopped had a chance to basically pull the ladder up.  It happened to be Man U.  If all this had happened when Forest or Leeds had been the big lads, they'd probably still be the ones playing in the champions league every season and they'd probably be who you supported.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2011)

You all know what? I'm sick and tired of all this BS. Everywhere on the internet, all I get for being a United supporter is grief from people. Brits especially, and don't even deny it. Every British football fan who isn't a United supporter hates us. Heck, the club's biggest fanbase is in Asia [no wonder the next planned IPO is in Singapore].


Let me tell you something else.



emigre said:


> Isn't is sorta odd for Man Utd fans to make jokes about a team having money?



First things first. This fucking quote. I'll be clear: all I was doing was joshing the Chelsea - City match and laughing at a clever hashtag on Twitter. Of course someone jumps me [and every other United supporter there is]. Apparently, everyone on Twitter is a United fan. To set the record straight: someone coined it, not me. I'm not sure who, or which club he supported, but attacking a particular group of people for something that a lot more are doing is wrong.

Maybe I should have passed it on to a non-United fan so he can post it. FFS




Rockstar said:


> The developing players is shit.How many first teamers do you have from your academy?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_United_F.C._Reserves_and_Academy#The_Academy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fergie%27s_Fledglings

Assuming you count the earlier ones, coz most of them have either retired or been sold. Pretty sure we have Cleverley and Welbeck, and apparently Pogba and Morrison might break through soon.

And yes, before you cry foul and condemn  me... Yeah, I wiki'd it. I don't have a fucking list. Your move, Barcelona "supporter".




BlueStar said:


> All I'm saying is that it's rich Man U moaning about teams taking advantage of English football's modern money and fame when they were perfectly happy to exploit it for their own ends.  Of course if it wasn't them, it would probably be someone else.  Man united were lucky in the sense that they had a good team and a good manager just at the time when football was having its renaissance.  After decades of shit stadiums, shit football, violence and an atmosphere that was not welcoming for anyone but young local men, suddenly there was Satellite  TV money, foreign fans, big shirt and hoardings deals, family areas and corporate hospitality, all of which was directed upwards to the biggest names in the game.  The team at at the top of the pile at that point when the music stopped had a chance to basically pull the ladder up.  It happened to be Man U.  If all this had happened when Forest or Leeds had been the big lads, they'd probably still be the ones playing in the champions league every season and they'd probably be who you supported.



Firs things first. You're prob right. I could have supported another team. But I didn't. The reason I support them isn't the trophies - when I got interested in football, it was from from the FIFA game, not the league itself. I picked the team with the only player I know of - Beckham [ironically, a product of the youth system].

I never even got to watch a proper football match until late 2007 [I believe it was Bolton against... Middlesbrough IIRC], because they're cable only. By then I was a full supporter. The fucking schedule alone is a pain in the ass [early kickoff is 8 pm here... The Chelsea - City match this all stemmed from? 4 in the fucking morning.].

That's the way football fans usually start supporting teams if they're not in a football obsessed country. The players you know, or whoever is winning [i.e. see Barcelona "supporter" above]. I don't apologize for that.

...

Apparently, the "anyone but United" bandwagon is even bigger than the actual United bandwagon. I said this before, I'll say it again. We're not saints. We're just United.

Everyone's vilifying us for the money, and buying players and whatnot and breaking some transfer records. You forget we sold the most expensive player ever, a season or two removed from winning the Ballon d'Or; we sold an ex-England captain, one of the best wingers at the time, to the same fucking team; they were both arguably in their prime. Our players, regardless of skill or price, get sold, too. [You see Barcelona selling Messi any time soon? Or Xavi?] There's a reason SAF isn't sweating the Fairplay rule [though this rebuilding is sure to fuck things up some].

Hell, anyone asked Real lately how their two eras of galacticos went? Here we are, in the most loaded league in the planet, whereas they're in a two-horse race, and who won more? They have a Ballon d'Or winning player and a manager who managed a treble, both of whom they bought, what do they have?

Anyone remember why SAF called VDS, our best keeper since Schmeichel, the steal of the century?

Also, ever see a team crying because they just sold a player for millions more than he was worth? The reason players even sell for these damn ridiculous prices we get blamed for is partly the selling team's fault, too. We didn't sneak off into the night with their players for nothing.

You say we don't have a youth system? We have the most decorated player in English football, approaching 40, still starting, and obviously they don't care. Prob coz Giggsy is Welsh. When Scholes retired, everyone was heaping praise on him, including this guy Zidane [you may have heard of him]. Most of them either won something with United or moved on to some other club [i.e. got sold]. How many EPL teams manage that with their youth system?

And they said "you don't win anything with kids".

You say our manager exploited the market, etc etc? Sure. You also see the difference between Tevez fucking around at  Man City, whereas he was sold at once by United? You understand the idea of "no player is bigger than the club"?

...

Great, now I'm pissed...

So, yeah. Go ahead and hate on us and the club we support. FFS, I'd never hear the end of this because of one measly post.And you guys think there's something wrong with us. How bout you take a look at the mirror, lads? Which of us is worse? The guy just supporting his club or the people who prosecute others based on who they support? Heck, if I was a two-face like some people [again, see Barcelona "supporter"], I'd prob own up to it.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh,  poor dear.  You pick a team based on their success and the fact they have the resources to hold on to their young talent unlike,  say,  everton with rooney,  and real football fans who support their local team don't take you seriously and look down on you. Life must be so hard, getting all those trophies without having to put in the emotional investment and people making fun of it on the Internet. Maybe Plymouth Argyle fans could start a collection for you.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 14, 2011)

If being a "real football fan" means being a retarded twat who can't see beyond his own agenda, why the fuck would you think I'd want to be one? So I can learn the value of enjoying the act of shoving your shit down the throats of people who actually enjoy the sport?

Go fuck yourselves, internet bullies.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 14, 2011)

I just can't stand United coz the fans are a set of fukkin arseholes actually...... don't get me started on Fergie time, or ref bribing, or the fact they fluked probably 30pts last season........ No I'm not much of a hater... might've stroked one out watching the Basel match, but not much of a hater hahaaa.....
Bolton Wanderers here.....so when I see the Utd scum getting beat I'm bound to be chuffed - not much else be chuffed about when it comes to football at the moment.... We're still all sayig Owen Coyle will sort us out up here by the way - mind you we were saying the same thing 3 months back and things have got worse!
City only have themselves to blame for losing the match on monday - I watched the first half and they should've been, oooh, 4-0 up by the 30min mark.... still, the title's theirs to lose - another thumping win at Eastlands over them red rags should seal it!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> If being a "real football fan" means being a retarded twat who can't see beyond his own agenda, why the fuck would you think I'd want to be one? So I can learn the value of enjoying the act of shoving your shit down the throats of people who actually enjoy the sport?
> 
> Go fuck yourselves, internet bullies.



Cool, who are you going to support in the Olympics, USA or China?

If you want all the good times that comes from 'supporting' a team thousands of miles away based on the fact they were good on FIFA and they've got a player who appears in Pepsi adverts, you have to put up with people rolling their eyes at you.  Such is life.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2011)

tl;dr for the entire thread

United fans are glory hunting dicks, everyone else is cool


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2011)

So any ideas on the next Wales manager? He has to be cheap, I wouldn't say no to Gary Speed's backroom staff getting a promotion, it's not like we're struggling with the actual football itself.


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2011)

alidsl said:


> tl;dr for the entire thread
> 
> United fans are glory hunting dicks, everyone else is cool



shut it you hater.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 14, 2011)

So most likely Santos is gonna be playing Barcelona in the World Club final. Anyone else think it's gonna be an interesting game?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 14, 2011)

mightymuffy said:


> I just can't stand United coz the fans are a set of fukkin arseholes actually...... don't get me started on Fergie time, or ref bribing, or the fact they fluked probably 30pts last season........  No I'm not much of a hater... might've stroked one out watching the Basel match, but not much of a hater hahaaa.....
> Bolton Wanderers here.....so when I see the Utd scum getting beat I'm bound to be chuffed - not much else be chuffed about when it comes to football at the moment.... We're still all sayig Owen Coyle will sort us out up here by the way - mind you we were saying the same thing 3 months back and things have got worse!
> City only have themselves to blame for losing the match on monday - I watched the first half and they should've been, oooh, 4-0 up by the 30min mark.... still, the title's theirs to lose - another thumping win at Eastlands over them red rags should seal it!


30 points fluked, lolz, you're just hating/frustrated. I have no problems with that, I know how it feels to see a bigger team get points they don't really deserve, with sometimes pure luck and sometimes a poor refdecision. I know exactly how it feels. You're like me, but an English version 



emigre said:


> So any ideas on the next Wales manager? He has to be cheap, I wouldn't say no to Gary Speed's backroom staff getting a promotion, it's not like we're struggling with the actual football itself.


I honestly have no idea at all, my knowledge of trainers/football only originates in Belgium 

Shinigami357, that post you made was gold IMHO, I have some of the same problems on here, but I know in my heart I'm not a gloryhunter and I'm not going to ditch United in bad times. Don't bother trying to convince everyone on the internet, just forget about it and ignore all the shit, it's worthless and some people on the internet (note I don't say GBAtemp in particular) are just trolling, and fail to understand proper arguments.


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2011)

The thing is foreign fans are always going to ridiculed. When I see a Man City and Man Utd fan have a go at each other, when their from different countries, I can't help but laugh. The importance of local derbys was because of local pride against the people you worked with or drank with, it was about saving face. And secondly the glory hunter does illustrate how globalized and quite sad football is, where people show no interest in their local club who need support but rather support Chelsea because they loadsa money.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 14, 2011)

Satangel said:


> I'm not going to ditch United in bad times



Lol, bad times.  Like when you only get to play in the champions league for _a little bit_.  What a martyr.

Seriously though, just to try and explain the attitude towards Man U/Man City/Chelsea/Liverpool 'fans'.  Before the Man U bandwagon, and even now amongst most British fans, football is about more than football.  It's representing your city and everything (cultural/political/class/history) that goes with it.  You support that club because it stands for who you are, it's the club you cheer on as a symbol of your home - if you go there week in, week out or if you can get a ticket someone can't use that week, or pay on the door for a cup game.  Rivalries aren't things like Man U and Chelsea being billed as a grudge match because a few seasons ago they were both in with a shot at the title and maybe someone dived to win a penalty.  Leeds, the Sheffield clubs and Newcastle hate Notts County and Nottingham Forest because in the 80s when there was the miner's strike the Nottingham Miners scabbed and broke the strike.  Liverpool and Manchester hate each other because they competed as the industrial heartland of the North West.  Newcastle and Sunderland were on opposing sides in the Civil War.  West Ham and Chelsea think of each other as scum and snobs, representing the class divide between east and west London.  Wherever you come from, I'm sure you can think of regional groups, each with their own political, religious and civil leanings.  Now imagine a group you don't particularly like happens to have a talented singer, or gets a big investment from a foreign businessman to make whatever product.  And suddenly a load of people from all over the world are waving their flags, wearing their colours, singing their traditional songs, without the slightest clue about any of their culture or history, and calling you 'their' rivals, their enemies.

The reason Man U get it in the neck is because they seem to be the team who invented it.  There didn't seem to be any of this as a kid, you supported you hometown unless, say, your dad had moved from another town for work and you inherited his bloodline.  So suddenly in the 90s when people were going "Oh, I'm from Essex, but I support Manchester" people were all


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> You all know what? I'm sick and tired of all this BS. Everywhere on the internet, all I get for being a United supporter is grief from people. Brits especially, and don't even deny it. Every British football fan who isn't a United supporter hates us. Heck, the club's biggest fanbase is in Asia [no wonder the next planned IPO is in Singapore].
> 
> 
> Let me tell you something else.
> ...


Yeah I'm a Barcelona gloryhunter?

You are no worse in that aspect douche


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 15, 2011)

> You are no worse in that aspect douche


FIRST TIME ROCKSTAR USED QUOTE TAGS
Also stop the flame hes saying that you switch allegiances.
Although you may say that you only support 1 team and that has been true forever.
The last time I posted I included a quote that said you supported 3 teams.
He is saying that he has always supported Manchester United which is different then supporting like 3 teams.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> > You are no worse in that aspect douche
> 
> 
> FIRST TIME ROCKSTAR USED QUOTE TAGS
> ...


This thread is a joke.. every 2 days you get this glory hunter debate.I hate this shit.I come to talk about football not who I support, she supports, he supports, you support


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Get Well Soon David


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 15, 2011)

Apparently the Brits think they can market their league globally, and yet prevent foreigners from supporting whatever team they wish to.

Can't eat your cake it still have it too, blockheads.


----------



## Flame (Dec 15, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Apparently the Brits think they can market their league globally, and yet prevent foreigners from supporting whatever team they wish to.
> 
> Can't eat your cake it still have it too, blockheads.



no, I'm a Brit. i support Man Utd just like you, but other supporters are just jelly, we have 19, yes thats correct 19 league championship, i deal with this shit everyday in Britain . don't let the haters get to you. Man Utd is a global brand, unlike the other town teams.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2011)

Yesssssss, yes yes yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes Club Brugge advances to the next round of the EL!!! TOgether with Standard de LIege and ANderlecht, it's the first time 3 teams of Belgium advance to the next stage of the EL! And WE'RE ALL FUCKING GROUPWINNERS, HOW AWESOME IS THAT?! Birmingham is kicked out though, shame, I liked them a lot more than Braga.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Apparently the Brits think they can market their league globally, and yet prevent foreigners from supporting whatever team they wish to



It might surprise you, but some people don't particularly like the league being marketed globally, or the mass commercialisation and plastic fans that come with it.  And you have the freedom to pretend to support whoever you like, just like people have the freedom to not take that support seriously.

Sometimes when I see the way some people go on about British football, I get the feeling I know what Japanese people must think about weeaboos


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm backing Stoke to win the EL 
I wonder if they have what it takes to win it all? Their style of play is quite troublesome. Go Kenwyn!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 16, 2011)

Really hate the way they play, but you can't argue it's not effective.  The problem with the league nowadays is that it's so uncompetitive.  It used to be that with the right manager, players and owner (as in a normal actual career football club chairman/owner) then any team could challenge for the title.  Now to go for the top prize you either have to be a big club like Man U or Liverpool, or a medium sized club like Man City or Chelsea that someone's bought as a plaything.  Makes it rather boring.  Well, unless you just want to pick a team and know you'll always be watching them winning trophies, and you'd rather coo at the best players in the game all playing in one squad and tearing apart the jobber teams who've had any promising young players snatched off them by the top 6 after their first good season like it's a fireworks display.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2011)

David Villa out for 5 months.
Still have Pedro, Sanchez, Iniesta and Cuenca.
If needed Pep can call up Kiko or Tello from the B Team.

Been watching lots of Barca B and U19s for the past month, they are class


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 16, 2011)

Mackem wankers Bendtner and Cattermole arrested for vandalising cars.  It's OK though, people on the Sunderland board are celebrating because they did it in Newcastle after a night out (Sunder;and players tend to live, eat and drink in Newcastle, because Sunderland is a shit hole).

Comes a few weeks after Bendtner was filmed demanding free pizza from a takeaway and then begging people for money to buy one, and shortly after he had a fight with someone in a hotel.  What an utter cunt.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn, that sucks for Villa. He's one of my fave strikers. Hope he gets back to 100% soon.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Damn, that sucks for Villa. He's one of my fave strikers. Hope he gets back to 100% soon.


He says that he will try his best to stay fit incase we reach the CL Final.

If we win the CWC it's dedicated to Villa


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 16, 2011)

So.. what you guys think about the UCL draw? And Europa?

Lyon							v							APOEL Nicosia											Napoli							v							Chelsea											AC Milan							v							Arsenal											FC Basel							v							Bayern Munich											Bayer Leverkusen							v							Barcelona											CSKA Moscow							v							Real Madrid											Zenit St Peterburg							v							Benfica											Marseille							v							Inter Milan


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like Chelsea's "Epic moment of Awesome" against City was a one-time deal. They threw away whatever momentum they gained... to Wigan, even.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 18, 2011)

Club World Cup Winners.
Alves was fantastic.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2011)

Top of the table [as of right now]!!!

Gotta cheer for Arsenal later XD


PS

No more hashtags... The "real" football fans might take affront from it... The rubes...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 18, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> Top of the table [as of right now]!!!
> 
> Gotta cheer for Arsenal later XD
> 
> ...


We went back to the top as if we never left.
Good game I really thought they were gonna score an equalizer before the game was over.
I actually really enjoy watching Arsenal play.
We stopped RVP and thats what won the game.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 18, 2011)

The upcoming fixtures are gonna be crazy! LOL


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 18, 2011)

that was a hell of a match for a neutral, but should have been more goals for both sides

best team won, again!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to ditch United in bad times
> ...


I never said this were bad times. Otherwise, cool story bro!
I know rivalries in the PL have deeper meanings, I'm not that naive. It's a bit the same in Belgium, where you have the working class that sides with Club Brugge and the rich snobs siding with Cercle Brugge. The rivalry isn't near as fierce as Chelsea/West Ham though.



Rockstar said:


> David Villa out for 5 months.
> Still have Pedro, Sanchez, Iniesta and Cuenca.
> If needed Pep can call up Kiko or Tello from the B Team.
> 
> Been watching lots of Barca B and U19s for the past month, they are class


How do you even find streams for those Barca B and especially U19 matches?
Do you perhaps know Victor Vazquez, and Victor (think that's his first name) Soriano?


BlueStar said:


> Mackem wankers Bendtner and Cattermole arrested for vandalising cars.  It's OK though, people on the Sunderland board are celebrating because they did it in Newcastle after a night out (Sunder;and players tend to live, eat and drink in Newcastle, because Sunderland is a shit hole).
> 
> Comes a few weeks after Bendtner was filmed demanding free pizza from a takeaway and then begging people for money to buy one, and shortly after he had a fight with someone in a hotel.  What an utter cunt.


LOL, Bendtner wtf is that guy doing man. You're right, what a cunt.


Rockstar said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that sucks for Villa. He's one of my fave strikers. Hope he gets back to 100% soon.
> ...


He'll probably be ready for the EC 2012, that's in 6 months or so, he'll be there. CL final probably too, but not in topshape I think.
The CWC is just a joke, every year the same shit, 9 out of 10 times the CL winner wins it, it's incredibly stupid IMHO, and I don't think the players appreciate it that much too. They already have enough appointments without having to go to the other side of the world to play some football matches, in the middle of their competition.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 19, 2011)

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > David Villa out for 5 months.
> ...



Victor Vazquez is class, needs to become more clinical but overall he is pretty creative and technically gifted, how has he been at Brugge.
Not seen enough of Soriano to judge him.
I don't watch the games live, I just download them and watch them later because finding live steams of Barca B is near impossible so I download the game from barcaforum.com


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> > Rockstar said:
> >
> >
> > > David Villa out for 5 months.
> ...


Vazquez has been a better finisher than I expected him to be. Based off his Wiki stats it seemed he didn't score that much at all, but he's scored 4 times in 16 matches now (IIRC), and some of them were pretty nice too. Also very happy he doesn't seem to neglect/underrate our competition, he's always trying his best and definitely not acting cocky. His technique and insight is remarkable, one of the best of the league. Only problem I have with him is his physical presence/power.... It's rather lacking for our competition, he's too weak to play 2 full matches in 7 days, and he barely wins 30% of his duels. He's a pushover, hopefully that'll be fixed soon, it'll get better because that are things that can easily be trained.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2011)

Suarez fined [not gonna bother with the amount, it's change to him anyway] and banned 8 matches by FA.

Comments?


PS

So yeah... Obviously all fines/sanctions are suspended pending an appeal. And odds are they'll appeal it, anyway.


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2011)

Liverpool fans think this is all a conspiracy.

Christ Liverpool fans are simple.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2011)

Tony Pulis @TonyPooless 3m "Suarez" and "Blackburn" are trending. So the Liverpool player AND his thoughts right now are trending. Powerful man. #lfc #brfc


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2011)

If they appeal it it could be extended to 10. Which would be hilarious.


----------



## Sick Wario (Dec 20, 2011)

glad the fa have brought the hammer down on the cheating diving twat.
he will still receive some sort of punishment for the gesture towards the fulham support


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2011)

fuck liverpool.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 21, 2011)

8 matches is harsh.. now watch John Terry not even get a suspension


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL and all the United haters saying Evra was the bad guy  You don't hear them anymore.
Glad Suarez got a severe punishment, they should ban him a lot more based on his dives, it's unbearable.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 22, 2011)

And now Terry's gonna be tried. Whew.


In other [on the pitch] news...
Phil Jones injured   Really, did we need another defender injured?!? WTF?!? 
On the other hand... 5 - 0... And with a depleted lineup, at that.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 22, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:


> And now Terry's gonna be tried. Whew.
> 
> 
> In other [on the pitch] news...
> ...


I'm not sure I would class him as a defender yet


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2011)

9-0


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> 9-0


I don't get why he put Xavi - Iniesta in the formation, that'll backfire for sure. Especially with the EC 2012 coming up, why the fuck did he do that?!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2011)

7 first teamers have to be part of the squad

Tello should get a  call up to the first team


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> 7 first teamers have to be part of the squad
> 
> Tello should get a  call up to the first team


It was against a team that plays in 3rd class, you could put the whole reserves squad and they probably will still win. Not necessary to put the 2 motors of your team in the line-up, just bench them. Also Puyol apparently played?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah it is a must for 7 first teamers to start


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> Yeah it is a must for 7 first teamers to start


Stupid rule, they'll change their mind when their national squad blows the EC/WC due to fatigue. In Belgium that rule is non-existant, in the PL too IIRC.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Satangel said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it is a must for 7 first teamers to start
> ...


Yeah it is pretty dumb


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually, Jones seems to be fine. Which is good, at least.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5PA6lah_kY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 24, 2011)

Stan Collymore has favourited some choice tweets about Evra to demonstrate that racism is indeed a problem with football

http://twitter.com/S...ore/#/favorites

Prompting people to message him things like "When are you going to hang yourself life Gary Speed, negrito?", referring to him going public with his issues with depression recently.


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Stan Collymore has favourited some choice tweets about Evra to demonstrate that racism is indeed a problem with football
> 
> http://twitter.com/S...ore/#/favorites
> 
> Prompting people to message him things like "When are you going to hang yourself life Gary Speed, negrito?", referring to him going public with his issues with depression recently.



those people are inbred fuckers.


----------



## emigre (Dec 24, 2011)

Or scouse. That's it!


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 24, 2011)

@Daryl_Conning: Patrice Evra is a dirty fat n[censored]! Hope he dies of aids like his ancestors #slave

@WMPolice West Midlands Police
@Daryl_Conning Your comments constitute an offence under the Public Order Act.We have received a complaint & advised them how to report it

Deleted his account, bet that put the shits up him


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> @Daryl_Conning: Patrice Evra is a dirty fat n[censored]! Hope he dies of aids like his ancestors #slave
> 
> @WMPolice West Midlands Police
> @Daryl_Conning Your comments constitute an offence under the Public Order Act.We have received a complaint & advised them how to report it
> ...



lol


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2011)

ST Marin VS Rangers

Rangers 9 men... game over lol


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 24, 2011)

Let's play a game called compare and contrast

Liverpool fans reaction to Jestovich getting a 3 match ban for racially abusing Sissoko in 2005

http://www.redandwhi...p?topic=93131.0


> not exactly sending a message with this are they...typical uefa cop out!!





> shit that should of been a lot more than 3 games





> A ban similar to the 6 game ban Lee Bowyer got for stamping on that fellas head when he was at Leeds would have been a fair punishment IMO.





> 3 games is a joke......kick out racism?
> 
> Their really goin' about it in the right way with this message aren't they?
> 
> And the fellas still denying saying it....absolute shambles





> should of been banned for at least 10 games and had a fine



2011, Suarez banned for 8 games for racist abuse, 200 pages of outrage about how it's not fair.

http://www.redandwhi...?topic=283088.0


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 24, 2011)

C'mon guys... I mean, Suarez is a down-to-Earth guy. See how he always likes to take an extra minute or so curled up on the pitch, hugging himself like a little craybaby fag? Owait, that's diving...
But he is softspoken... I mean, come on, his entire defense against the racism claim is that nobody else heard it. Of course, a football pitch isn't an ideal place to be heard, but still...
Also, he's a clueless little South American with no idea how to act properly in a racially-diverse European league. Oh, he's been in Europe a while and actually played in the WC [and in South Africa, no less]? Uh...

So yeah, Suarez can go shove it up his racist, cheating ass.

I frankly have no friggin' clue how Dalglish, or indeed any Liverpool players can back him in this. It's a shitstorm and they're wading in with nothing on but blinders. Moreso their fans. Damn, maybe getting their 18 titles eclipsed really got to their heads. "Batshit crazy" doesn't even  come close to summing it up.



PS

Merry Christmas guys!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can't wait till Suarez is back.


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> Can't wait till Suarez is back.



you still like Suarez after all this?


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Meh, I hate suarez since his cheating vs Ghana in the world cup.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 24, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> Meh, I hate suarez since his cheating vs Ghana in the world cup.




I agree with you there.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait till Suarez is back.
> ...


Of course he still likes him, it's one of his favourite players + he hates United, why should he stop liking him then? His belief in Suarez probably just got strengthened.


lufere7 said:


> Meh, I hate suarez since his cheating vs Ghana in the world cup.


I don't know man, if I'm really honest I must admit that I would do the same thing in that scenario, especially if you see Uruguay actually advanced after that. I would cheat to help my country, and to pleasure the millions of people who live here. Winning is winning, it's not with a fair method, but in the same situation, I would do it too.

I wouldn't be such a prick on the football field though (diving, racism, whining, ....)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 25, 2011)

Just got to Division 2 in Fifa.

Rockstar what division are you in?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Just got to Division 2 in Fifa.
> 
> Rockstar what division are you in?


3.. I  can't get higher 

I reached div 1 at a point then fell down to 3 and since then I cant go higher


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 26, 2011)

I still like Suarez as a player too though...he deserved a ban and should take it like a man.
Let's be real here... a lot of big name players dive.... C.Ronaldo,Nani,Krassic,Dani Alves. I don't like it, but it really doesn't matter...either you win a free kick, or you get a card for sumlation.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 26, 2011)

kakashi919 said:


> I still like Suarez as a player too though...he deserved a ban and should take it like a man.
> Let's be real here... a lot of big name players dive.... C.Ronaldo,Nani,Krassic,Dani Alves. I don't like it, but it really doesn't matter...either you win a free kick, or you get a card for sumlation.


Drogba is by far the worst, outside of the penalty area not many people can push him over, but inside the area he would go down from anyone


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 26, 2011)

Damn another draw. Another game we should have won. Though the refereeing pretty poor, bad decisions against both teams... it was still an entertaining game.Liverpool need to start finishing and taking their chances.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great couple of results for us XD
Only GD now, and with the annual Christmas - January run we usually get on, GD shouldn't be too big of a problem.
Too many injuries though. Damn.
Hopefully we get some reinforcement come the transfer window, and maybe a tad bit more luck avoiding medical maladies.

GGMU!!!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2011)

And another dive from Suarez, ffs, someone ban this guy for every dive he does, 3 matches per dive, you little shit.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Satangel said:


> And another dive from Suarez, ffs, someone ban this guy for every dive he does, 3 matches per dive, you little shit.


Then ban any player that dives.. damn 90% World class players banned.. boring


----------



## alidsl (Dec 27, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > And another dive from Suarez, ffs, someone ban this guy for every dive he does, 3 matches per dive, you little shit.
> ...


Apart from Adebayor I can't name a Spurs player who dives
also less people would dive if the punishment was more severe, so better games


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2011)

alidsl said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Haha are you serious.. Bale's dives VS Chelsea were just as bad as Adebayors


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2011)

alidsl said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I honestly couldn't name any worse diver than Suarez who is considered world-class, maybe Busquets and CR07 but they aren't more known for their football manners than for their football qualities. If I think of Suarez, first thing that comes to mind is diving and a fucked up mentality. If I think of Busquets I think of a motor, a regulator. CR07 just a beast.

And alidsl is right, if the punishment is so severe, the dives will diminish.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 27, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


Bale wasn't diving, I've got nothing against someone falling down at a bit of contact cause that's a foul anyway


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 27, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...





Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...



I'll put Dani Alvez as a worst diver than Suarez... Simply because the referees know Suarez dives and wouldn't give him the foul every time. Alvez and CR7 on the other hand.... get the decisions their way most of the times. I'm not defending Suarez, because he should be punished, but banning everyone who dives would never work.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 28, 2011)

Suarez has accepted the charge in relation to the gesture he made to Fulham fans (Fulham fans, for fucks sake, the most mild mannered bunch in the league and the only premier league ground with a neutral section - what did they say to him "Booo, you're not very good Luiz!").  Which means he misses out against us, which is great.  Although that probably means a strikeforce of Bellamy and Carroll, and ex-players have a habit of biting you in the arse when you come up against them.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 28, 2011)

Less than an hour to go to the  Old Firm kick off, nerves starting to set in! Hail Hail!


----------



## emigre (Dec 28, 2011)

Christ, Scottish football is so fucking dire.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

emigre said:


> Christ, Scottish football is so fucking dire.


Oh, please elaborate in your evaluation of Scottish football.
We are not a big country, but sit next to a country that has systematically bought ALL the best Scottish players and Managers but yet are unfairly ridiculed (do you mock other smaller leagues?) by the very supporters of the teams that have directly gained from Scottish players.
Highlights From the last 30 years of Scottish European football.
Aberdeen
Celtic
Celtic
Dundee United
Glasgow Rangers
Not bad for a Country that has a population smaller than London, which coincidentally is the largest  city *NOT *to have won the European Cup.
One more for personal pleasure.
P.S If it was sarcasm, then I take the defensive posturing all back but I suppose the point still stands.
P.P.S Understandably I am Celebrating the Celtic victory so I am appropriately merry.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

SScottish Football = Long Balls for 90 Mins


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, Scottish football is so fucking dire.
> ...



My evaluation is based on the current state of Scottish football which is poor, this due the lack of finances Scottish football receives from television and the general inability of the the Scottish youth system to produce players who could be described as being very good. There's no point looking back at the glory days of Scottish football to cover up the fact the present state of Scottish football is poor. When you look at the squad of Celtic and Rangers, it is pretty clear their is genuine lack of quality. The Neatherlands have a relatively small population in comparison to Europe and though it's not what many regard to be a top league, there's still quality there by the fact they're able to produce players. Scottish football is dire.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that you have that off your chest tell me why you gave your opinion. Was it to make yourself feel better about supporting a club in a rich league? or just to belittle my Country?  

I get the same kind of shit from nearly every English person I meet and they are all either Man Utd, Arsenal Chelsea or Liverpool fans(though none of them have ever set foot in the cities of their supported team).

Rockstar, the only reason you follow any team is to bask in the reflected glory of a big side that often wins, try supporting a team from your own country.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a football talking shop where the user typically gives their opinion on footballing matters. And thus I gave my opinion on a contemporary football matter.

By the way, I'm Swansea born and bred and support Swansea City and Wales.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your comment was intended to provoke a reaction and you got one.
Answer this, do you often mock smaller leagues for their lack of world class footballers and money?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Now that you have that off your chest tell me why you gave your opinion. Was it to make yourself feel better about supporting a club in a rich league? or just to belittle my Country?
> 
> I get the same kind of shit from nearly every English person I meet and they are all either Man Utd, Arsenal Chelsea or Liverpool fans(though none of them have ever set foot in the cities of their supported team).
> 
> *Rockstar, the only reason you follow any team is to bask in the reflected glory of a big side that often wins, try supporting a team from your own country.*


Oh so i can't talk? lol

You cant handle truth about the SPL, quit acting all defensive and deluded it's a weak league live with it


----------



## alidsl (Dec 29, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> Monkee3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you have that off your chest tell me why you gave your opinion. Was it to make yourself feel better about supporting a club in a rich league? or just to belittle my Country?
> ...


How's Canadian football going?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Rockstar I do live with it, you may notice that by my supporting a club in that shitty league rather than supporting a club in a better league!


Then quit getting all defensive if somebody says it's a league full of long balls because you know it is.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rockstar I do live with it, you may notice that by my supporting a club in that shitty league rather than supporting a club in a better league!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

alidsl said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Monkee3000 said:
> ...


It's on break
We are  2nd in our CCL Group.

Play LA on 7th March at Home


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> Monkee3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rockstar I do live with it, you may notice that by my supporting a club in that shitty league rather than supporting a club in a better league!
> ...


All defensive? like you when people call you a glory supporter(and you are)?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Monkee3000 said:
> ...


Nah I dont,say its they only thing people can say when they cant argue(like you), I laugh at them
Kinda sums you up... oh I cant put up a decent argument lets go typical... "gloryhunter's opinions dont matter" "you are a gloryhunter" "fuck off gloryhunter"
Quite sad.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Your comment was intended to provoke a reaction and you got one.
> Answer this, do you often mock smaller leagues for their lack of world class footballers and money?



I wasn't mocking Scottish football for a lack of world class footballers and money. I support a team with no world class footballers and no money. I was being critical on the poor quality of football in Scottish football. Swansea City are a poor team, financially speaking, with a squad made of cast offs, yet they form a cohesive unit who can play football. Doncaster Rovers are another team with limited finances but have also displayed the ability to play good football under Sean O'Driscoll. Or Norwich City who play a good attacking style which tends to be good to watch and they haven't bundles of money. Wales under Gary Speed were stating to play some craking stuff and we have a limited amount of players. Stoke City are effectively doped by their owner Pete Coates and spent tens of millions on their squad and have produced dull shit football. I just like watching good football and do that all you need good management and coaching and a committed set of players.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Stop getting all defensive.


Oh the Irony


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Stop getting all defensive.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

emigre said:


> Monkee3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Your comment was intended to provoke a reaction and you got one.
> ...


OK I'll rephrase the question. Do you often mock smaller leagues?


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

You're talking to somebody who supports Swansea City, we were in Division 3 a decade ago.  Honestly the SPL is a horrible league, the standard of football is terrible and there is no competition.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

emigre said:


> You're talking to somebody who supports Swansea City, we were in Division 3 a decade ago.  Honestly the SPL is a horrible league, the standard of football is terrible and there is no competition.



You have yet to answer the question I put to you.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

The question of whether I regularly mock smaller leagues is redundant, considering I actually support a team with a long history of playing in smaller leagues.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Have a Read.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Still not answering the question.


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee would you want Celtic and Rangers to join the EPL?


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

That's because the questions is ridiculous.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Monkee would you want Celtic and Rangers to join the EPL?


No.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

emigre Scottish football is rubbish! but compared to what countries league England, Spain? then the answer is a big yes.
When compared to the leagues it should be, like Denmark Sweeden and Belgium you will see its standard is about right.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Denmark, Sweden and Belgium are able to produce relatively decent football players. Genk were still able to qualify for the CL group stage, Copenhagen were able to qualify for the CL group stages. I'm not proclaiming Scottish football should at La Liga level, but at least at a level where they can actually compete and demonstrate vaguely decent football. Ultimately I'd say for the SPL to improve as a league, it would have to become more competitive and an equal distribution of revenue, it is undeniable the monopoly of Glasgow has harmed Scottish football.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

You say that like Scottish clubs haven't managed any of that recently. 2007-2008 Champions League
What revenue? TV or gate receipts, because TV money is paid like the EPL.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Four seasons years ago is a long time in football. From the SPL site, the prize money is more beneficial for Rangers and Celtic because they're always going to first and second. It gives them a greater financial advantage. And considering the structure of the two, they dwarf the other ten clubs it is effectively a two team league.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just as I said, it's paid like the EPL and "Prize Money" indicates the better you do the more you will be rewarded.
Scotland aren't the only country to have the problem of a duopoly. England have the problem of"The Big Four"
but not to worry I'm sure all the foreign billionaires will make everything better.
P.S Welsh teams should play in the Welsh league system and the same should apply to England(English league) and Scotland(Scottish league).


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Ah the good old welsh teams should play in the welsh league argument. Shame the Swans were founded in 1912 and the WPL was founded in 1992. And during this period the Swans were founding members of the old Division Three, meaning our roots and history are in the English league system.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

And that stops you moving to the Welsh league?


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty much.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Rubbish. they don't want to leave the money of the English league.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done for realizing that. Resigning from the English league to join the WPL would push Swansea et al into a tricky financial situation.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

So history has nothing to do with it just money.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

History in the english system is what gives us the legitimacy in the English system. About the money? Going from the English system to the WPL would financially cripple them as these are not rich teams.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Legitimacy is not the point. What's stopping a  move to the welsh league? Answer: Money(not history).


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

And what's wrong with that? It's a lot to ask clubs to radically change their financial models after several generations through no fault of their own. If they're was a welsh league back the 1910s than you would have a point. Yet they're wasn't ,they helped form the English league system and have played by the rules of that. And by participation in the english system, they would develop a financial model suiting their league level.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

There was a Welsh league back in 1910.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

The welsh football league which was a regional league and was not organised by the FAW.The League of Wales (or League of Wales as it was known) was formed in 1991 and the inaugural season in 1992. This was because the boys at the FAW were fearful about what FIFA would do to the national team. It took the FAW over a decade to actually organize a league. This meant the Welsh teams had to go to England for a professional match.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

So there was a League of Wales back then? just regional and amateur. Now that there is a professional league there is nothing stopping the Welsh teams leaving the English league and entering the Welsh league(Well other than greed).


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

The WPL is a mixture of semi-pro and pro. What's stopping the Welsh teams? The fact they have long running financial models based on the english league system. If Cardiff or Swansea went to join the WPL, they're going to change their playing staff and make dozens of non-playing staff redundant. Why should they be forced to drastically change their financial model? It's not greed, it's about being able to pay the bills, do you honestly think Cardiff City are going to be able to maintain the Cardiff City stadium on what they would get from the WPL?


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

No, but why should England Subsidise Welsh teams. You cut your coat to fit the cloth.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

How are England subsidizing Welsh teams?


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

We're *founding *members of the league.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

You ARE playing in their league.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

What has that got to do with England keeping you in the lifestyle you are accustomed to?


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

Because it gives complete legitimacy to compete in the English league system.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have never said you shouldn't be there because of any law. I have said you should be playing in Wales because you are a Welsh team, pretty straight forward.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

You're argument ignores the realistic reasons why the Swansea et al can't join the WPL. Our footballing history is in the football league, the welsh teams were invited in and they were more than happy to do so. The teams who joined the football league were the teams with a greater populace which gave them the foundations to have a professional team. And being in the football league, their financial model is based on being in the football league. By the time the WPL was formed, the Welsh teams had already outgrown the Welsh league system. The standard of the WPL is below Blue Square Premier.  The whole situation of the welsh teams in the English league system is a quirk, they was no formal league system during their origins so they went next door. To say they should play in the WPL just because they're a Welsh team is a simplistic argument, it ignores the historical ties to the football league and the pragmatic financial reasons.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

So far you've Brought up history as a reason to stay in England, then money as an excuse for not joining the WPL and finally the standard of WPL is poor as another reason to stay away. Why not just have a British League? that seems a much fairer method.
Why do you think EPL voted against Celtic and Rangers joining? every ones a winner aren't they? the SPL becomes more competitive and the Old Firm get step up in standard of opposition and receive more revenue.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm actually comfortable with the idea of a British league but the realistic formation of it would be a nightmare.

Regarding the possible membership of Celtic and Rangers joining the football league? I have no issue with the principal, as long they play by the rules and work their way through from non league because to place them in the PL would be unfair to the teams in the football pyramid.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 29, 2011)

Non-facetious question - whereabouts do people think Celtic and Rangers find themselves, position-wise, if they played in the English leagues?


----------



## Monkee3000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Premiership eventually.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 29, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Premiership eventually.


Championship imho


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BlueStar (Dec 30, 2011)

Monkee3000 said:


> Premiership eventually.



As a Wigan, a Stoke or a Spurs?


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 30, 2011)

So henry is going to play for us while the MLS is paused, he's old but he's still better than chamakh


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 30, 2011)

lufere7 said:


> So henry is going to play for us while the MLS is paused, he's old but he's still better than chamakh


I thought you were a city fan.
Eh whatever.
I actually like Arsenal and think its a good move especially with the ACON coming up.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 30, 2011)

Henry will probably be useless, but imo he will lift the morale of the club alot, something that really needs to be done (which is good for a neutral)


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 30, 2011)

It should be a good loan spell for him and Arsenal. They need some experience on the team... RVP has been carrying them since he came back.


Finally Liverpool won a game 
Bellamy is really shaping up to be the best signing of the last transfer window. Gerrard is back and definitely taking control of the game when he comes on. I feel sorry for Carrol though... he had some golden chances and was unlucky with a few.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Henry will probably be useless, but imo he will lift the morale of the club alot, something that really needs to be done (which is good for a neutral)


QFT, I would be amazed if he scored 1 goal in the coming 4 (?) games (if he plays). It's a nice gesture though.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2011)

lol Carroll is a joke.I seriously dont understand how he was bought for 35m.

8 more games for Suarez


----------



## alidsl (Dec 31, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> lol Carroll is a joke.I seriously dont understand how he was bought for 35m.
> 
> 8 more games for Suarez


panic buy cause they needed a striker


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Blackburn should just put 10 at the back now and keep passing in their own half to keep this lead


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

alidsl said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > lol Carroll is a joke.I seriously dont understand how he was bought for 35m.
> ...


QFT, can't say I mourn about it since I'm a MUFC-fan


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2011)

2-2 
Atleast now go 10 at the back


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> 2-2
> Atleast now go 10 at the back


If you do that there's about 80% chance United wins it all. Now it's only 60%  Your choice, Blackburn will lose anyway IMHO


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2011)

It will stay 2-2


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

rockstar99 said:


> It will stay 2-2


Fuck, that sucks  No disaster if we lose, it's a freaking miracle this C-team has performed so well. I mean, Rafael as a CM, wtf?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2011)

3-2 
I should watch Manchester United more often.. last time I watched a game Live and not the highlights was VS Basel... and before that the Manchester Derby


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

What the fuck is with Man Utd? Losing at home to such a poor team is unforgivable.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2011)

Man Utd needs a central midfielder hardcore.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy birthday Fergie!

Also, Man U's "c-team" is probably worth about 20 times this Blackburn a-team,  but keep reaching for the excuses.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

And that's how you don't win a league title.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Happy birthday Fergie!



dont worry, man utd will get they own with Newcastle.


----------



## johnny1233465487 (Dec 31, 2011)

YAKUBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Man Utd needs a central midfielder hardcore.


Man Utd just needs less injuries, then this wouldn't have happened and the title would again be ours. We still have a shot now, even without transfers.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2011)

Satangel said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > Man Utd needs a central midfielder hardcore.
> ...



yes the less injuries part is correct.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 31, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday Fergie!
> ...



It was at the match where we beat them 5-0,  lovely day out.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame™ said:
> ...



You cannot make up excuses for such a poor results. Man Utd's starting eleven were still (on paper) a much better team than Blackburn. And Blackburn have been really poor under Kean.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...



thats like 50 years ago, how old are you? you want me to use larger fonts?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 31, 2011)

I was about 15 at the time, how old are you that it seems that long ago, 12? Are you posting sitting in your Man U pajamas?


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> I was about 15 at the time, how old are you that it seems that long ago, 12? *Are you posting sitting in your Man U pajamas*?



yes, yes I am.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

emigre said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


If we need to put Rafael (RB) as a CM, you know this isn't just a reserves squad, this is a last resort. Of course we need to put him CM because we didn't buy a CM earlier this year, that's true. A CM would have been very welcome (and still is), but hey, who am I opposed to SAF? He knows better, I'm sure of it. Whatever he decides, is correct.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 31, 2011)

Satangel said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...



Glory hunter - Where were you when you were shit ?? lol


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


LOL, wasn't born then/not conscious. I can't help I'm a young person. And before you go all gloryhunter-hunting, read the whole topic, I've had this discussions before, don't feel like doing it again. KTHXBAI


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn. Lost. Urgh.

Maybe after this we'll actually spend come January.

Speaking of... Happy New Year, guys.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Flame™ said:
> ...



here's the squad that faced Blackburn.
01 De Gea
03 Evra
04 Jones
21 Rafael (Keane 85)
13 Park Ji-sung
16 Carrickyellow card
17 Naniyellow card
25 Valencia
09 Berbatov
14 Hernandez (Anderson 46)
19 Welbeck
Off the top of my head there's nine internationals and at a combined cost of roughly over £100 million give or take. They may be a last resort team but it's team which is better than Blackburn Rovers who are firstly an average team under a poor manager and secondly had several first team players absent.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

Scott Sinclair 

Swansea City 

Take that North London


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Just too young and inexperienced, playing on positions some never did before, no leaders (maybe Evra, but no Vidic/Rio/Rooney to pull the wagon) and Nani who played very bad tonight. Bad home support, NYE, tired,.... Just all those factors together made this a loss, and it shouldn't have happened, we were close to pulling it off but this time fate decided against us. You can't say we didn't give it our best, especially when you see the BBC stats.
*	Possession*
Man Utd 58%
Blackburn 42%
*	Attempts on target*
Man Utd 13
Blackburn 5
*	Attempts off target*
Man Utd 13
Blackburn 5
*	Corners*
Man Utd 17
Blackburn 3


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2011)

17 CORNERS WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 31, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> 17 CORNERS WTF?!?!?!?!


Spurs had 6 corners in 3 mins at Norwich


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> 17 CORNERS WTF?!?!?!?!


Yeah I know, sick...... But without Vidic/Anderson/Rooney (basically all the players that are well in the air, powerhouses) it's hard to cash on those corners....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2011)

alidsl said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > 17 CORNERS WTF?!?!?!?!
> ...


This one is easy to believe.


Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > 17 CORNERS WTF?!?!?!?!
> ...


If you cashed in on just one you could be at the top of the table.
Sucks.
Watch Blackburn rise to the middle of the table after this win.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2011)

Satangel said:


> *    Possession*
> Man Utd 58%
> Blackburn 42%
> *	Attempts on target*
> ...



I'll replay to that later. Presently I feel like death and therefore I cannot be arsed to do think.

The FA have published their report on Suarez, if you want a laugh than I suggest you go on the RAWK forums.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2011)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > *	Possession*
> ...


Every single user has Mr Suarez is Not A Racist in there user title.
It made me laugh because of the terrible capitalization and puncuation.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jan 1, 2012)

It seems that only three leagues are discussed in this thread. The other leagues are seen as as also ran. Maybe a bit of self respect might be in order.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's very interesting how facts can be manipulated or even just shown as is. I have been told to show you these by some drunkard in the corner. In his own words " Scotland couldn't win anything without the rest falling over them selves ". But yet we support our teams. Who would ask for more.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 1, 2012)

Scotland had their time, and it was a good time. No one can deny that, but  I do admit that scottish football has declined in the recent years. You just don't get the same quality they had from years ago. There hasn't been any real challenge from a scottish team for years.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I was being ironic (I think!) - One Love MUFC here too! I( know you're pain. I still get asked where I was when we were shit - It was Division 2 in the 70s - I remember it all too well!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2012)

To be honest the 8 game ban was just given based on what Evra "said"... but eh Suarez is not ENglish and everybody hates him so it obviously goes against him.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2012)

Monkee3000 said:


> It seems that only three leagues are discussed in this thread. The other leagues are seen as as also ran. Maybe a bit of self respect might be in order.


Well I sometimes post about my favourite team and the league they play in, but I'm pretty sure no one gives a rat's ass about the Belgian league (at least not someone who frequents this topic). Why bother posting it then, I'm sure half of these members couldn't even name 6 teams from the JPL on the top of their head 
They are not to blame of course, it's our fault the quality is just lacking over here


----------



## alidsl (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> To be honest the 8 game ban was just given based on what Evra "said"... but eh Suarez is not ENglish and everybody hates him so it obviously goes against him.


Did you look at the report? They have evidence from countless lip readers


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> To be honest the 8 game ban was just given based on what Evra "said"... but eh Suarez is not ENglish and everybody hates him so it obviously goes against him.



And Evra is English and popular, I suppose.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2012)

He plays for Manchester United.FA loves them


----------



## alidsl (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> He plays for Manchester United.FA loves them


Go join RAWK, atleast there they have the same opinion as you


> According to the 115-page report, Suarez called Evra a "n****" seven times during the game and when Evra asked the Uruguayan why he had been kicked, the striker replied in Spanish: "Because you are black."​The Frenchman, who was described as a "credible" witness, said he would punch Suarez if he repeated the comment to which Suarez is said to have replied in Spanish: "I don't speak to blacks."​


​


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> He plays for Manchester United.FA loves them



what the hell is wrong with you? Suarez is a disgrace, you really should think twice.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 1, 2012)

lol Sunderland should have scored against City, Bentner missed a 1-on-1


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2012)

man city lost.

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## luke_c (Jan 1, 2012)

Goal was offside, but great footwork by Ji. What a time to get it!


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > man city lost.
> ...



when i thought the race was over.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> man city lost.
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!


RIGHT BACK ON TRACK TO THE 20TH TITLE!!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow,that just happened, huh? Damn.



Flame™ said:


> when i thought the race was over.




LOL, the league will run for months yet. Why should the race be over, one way or the other?


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Wow,that just happened, huh? Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its more of a nee-jerk reaction after the defeat to blackburn tell the truth.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done Sunderland, they showed alot of character

also Rockstar doesn't support Man City any more


----------



## Smuff (Jan 1, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> He plays for Manchester United.FA loves them


*19 is more than 18 Kthnxbai*



Anyway, this just in...........






Lets All Laugh At City.......


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2012)

[yt]w8OEQ8euxb0[/yt]

At around 10 seconds, hilarious reaction from a Sunderland fan.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > man city lost.
> ...


Right back on track my ass,game in hand and the next 6 games we have Liverpool,Wigan,Tottenham,Everton,Fulham and Aston Villa all of which besides Tottenham are probable wins while you guys play Newcastle,Bolton,Arsenal,Stoke,Chelsea and Liverpool which 3 or 4 of are going to be tough fixtures.


----------



## Flame (Jan 1, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame™ said:
> ...



sunderland was a "probable" win too.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 1, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Well you can't sleep on any team in the League and that should wake the team up.
Its a learning experience.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait, wait... who has a game in hand? Did City buy themselves a 39th fixture now? Or maybe the league table is lying to me when it says they've played 19 matches to our 19 matches?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Wait, wait... who has a game in hand? Did City buy themselves a 39th fixture now? Or maybe the league table is lying to me when it says they've played 19 matches to our 19 matches?


I'm noob with terms I was pretty sure that meant they have the advantage since they won the first fixture between each other.
Whats the right term?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 2, 2012)

What? Like a head-to-head record? That doesn't count in football leagues.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Don´t waste your energy arguing guys, we all know arsenal is gonna be the champion


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2012)

Great... Football 4 days in a row.

People in this thread keep bitching on me, I keep laughing


----------



## alidsl (Jan 2, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Don´t waste your energy arguing guys, we all know arsenal is gonna be the champion


Spurs are gonna win


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2012)

alidsl said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Don´t waste your energy arguing guys, we all know arsenal is gonna be the champion
> ...



Swansea are going to win the title. All we need to do is to win every game. Piece of piss.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2012)

REACHED DIVISION 1 IN FIFA!!


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2012)

Swansea won. The title is coming to us 

Also Wayne Roultledge, who has played for seven teams in the Premiership and has made over 100 appearances in the premiership, scored his first premiership goal today.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Swansea won. The title is coming to us
> 
> Also Wayne Roultledge, who has played for seven teams in the Premiership and has made over 100 appearances in the premiership, scored his first premiership goal today.


That must be a great feeling for him,was his celebration kick ass?


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2012)

He looked like he didn't know what to do.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> He looked like he didn't know what to do.


It says he scored in 2004 against Aston Villa.
Second goal maybe?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7407622/

Not really a surprise, Fergie always fields his strongest side against us without fail.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 3, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Goal was offside, but great footwork by Ji. What a time to get it!



VERY offside but after the poor calls in the matches this festive peropid, no surpise everyone (besides platini and blatter) are calling for video/goal line tech

smashing liverpool will be a certainty tonight


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 3, 2012)

Smashing Liverpool? Pfft... we shall see.


----------



## emigre (Jan 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > He looked like he didn't know what to do.
> ...



Apparently that got taken off him by the Dubious Goals Committee. 

Personally I hope Micah Richards scores a hat trick against Liverpool and after his third he lifts his shirt revealing another shirt saying "kick racism out of football."


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Well City won 3-0 but I don't think there was any Micah Richards hat trick.


----------



## emigre (Jan 3, 2012)

Either way, it was a victory for anti-racism and race relations in Britain.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 3, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Smashing Liverpool? Pfft... we shall see.



pmsl


----------



## Flame (Jan 3, 2012)

Man Utd needs to be on form against Newcastle...... : /


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 4, 2012)

lol Carroll cant even beat Clichy in the air, what a donkey


----------



## Satangel (Jan 4, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> Man Utd needs to be on form against Newcastle...... : /


Ferdinand is back, going to need it against Ba in his current form.... Also Lindegaard in the goal, replaces De Gea. Come on United!
34							 Lindegaard 							 											5							 Ferdinand 							 											3							 Evra 							 											21							 Rafael 							 											4							 Jones 							 											11							 Giggs 							 											16							 Carrick 							 											13							 Park J S 							 											25							 Valencia 							 											9							 Berbatov 							 											10							 Rooney


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > Man Utd needs to be on form against Newcastle...... : /
> ...



its a good thing that Rafael is back and is 100%.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope chicharito plays at least some minutes, he needs moar goals.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah well, I said it, Ba in his current form is killing, absolute wonderstriker atm. 1-0, come on United, we still have a shot, COME ON!


----------



## alidsl (Jan 4, 2012)

everyone share the  for Tim Howard

edit: and for Jones


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fuck.

Fair play to Newcastle, though. Good win.

Fergie ain't gonna be pleased. Time to break the bank?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 4, 2012)

I just realised that if United continue their form then Spurs may scrape 2nd SUPERSCRIPT FTW


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 4, 2012)

Demba Ba is a beast right now and Yohan Cabaye has been a beast since he was at Lillie.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 4, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Happy birthday Fergie!
> ...









Just left the ground and having a pint. That. Was. Amazing. 

So that's 1-1 at Old Trafford and 3-0 at St James Park, if you lose the title by less than 5 points, remember who to thank


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 5, 2012)

ALLLLSSSOOOOO

Highlights included Man U fans (whi, to be fair, have a very good away following) singing about Shearer, because they're still bitter, and in response a good rousing chorus of

He turned you down
He turned you down
HE TURNED YOU
Shearer turned you down!


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yet again the defending of the near post have killed Liverpool... and another mistake by Reina. Though City did play a good game. Downing had a clear chance at the start of the game and again did not finish the job. Carrol is just...well a waste of space. 

With Man Utd losing, this looks like an interesting season. I wonder how the table will look in the next month or two.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 5, 2012)

Damn Cabaye is some player


----------



## Satangel (Jan 5, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Fair play to Newcastle, though. Good win.
> 
> Fergie ain't gonna be pleased. Time to break the bank?


Maybe, but I wouldn't spend too much this transfer season, it's only a matter of time before our injuries stop and then we'll be winning again. Maybe midfield, that's all.


BlueStar said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...


I'm happy for you, experiences like this make it all worthwhile, congratz  I know how it feels to be the less wealthy club and winning against teams that have double/x10 your budget.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Schwienstiger is playing football again 

Marco Reus set to join Dortmund in summer for 17m (Wanted him to go to Bayern)

Bayern beat some Qatar team 13-0, Olic scored 8

Barcelona 4-0 Osasuna Cesc x2 Messi x2

2 more clasicos coming....


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

Boring transfers so far, none of the teams that interest me have done anything ....


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2012)

You don't find Swansea signing Gylfi Sigurdsson exciting? You freak...


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope we sign vertonghen, he plays in all the positions we lack in. And also hazard/gotze and a decent striker. But all those are dreams, wenger will probably buy one of his usual young french players.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 7, 2012)

I hope LIverpool get Honda... and two more strikers.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jan 7, 2012)

* Shunsuke Nakamura tries to kick football through open window on moving bus.*

One of the best players for Celtic over the last ten years and a personal favourite of mine.
emigre, do you have an option to buy him written in the loan contract, I read that it is a season loan.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 7, 2012)

One of my favourite players~
Good to see he still has the touch.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> You don't find Swansea signing Gylfi Sigurdsson exciting? You freak...


I said teams that interested me, sadly Swansea doesn't interest me. But they've gained some sympathy from me, they are now a team I actually know players from without looking it up, thanks to you!  That's better than some other PL teams.



lufere7 said:


> I hope we sign vertonghen, he plays in all the positions we lack in. And also hazard/gotze and a decent striker. But all those are dreams, wenger will probably buy one of his usual young french players.


I'm quite honoured to see possible acquisitions to Arsenal being from Belgian, that's quite neat! Vertonghen is a beast, I don't think he's as good as Vermaelen though, but still enough for Arsenal I think. He can also play in the MF btw. Hazard will probably go to Real Madrid, I would like to see him go there but only if he's really going to play. Else Inter maybe, he just has to play.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey, is there any Internazionale fan here ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2012)

How many will United lose by today?

I say 4-0


----------



## adamshinoda (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> How many will United lose by today?
> 
> I say 4-0



I say at least 6-0


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2012)

Ben Arfa


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Scholes on the bench omg 
Smack of desperation from MAnchester united.
You know your midfield is shit if you have to recall somebody that has retired lol

No wonder Pogba wants to leave


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Scholes on the bench omg
> Smack of desperation from MAnchester united.
> You know your midfield is shit if you have to recall somebody that has retired lol
> 
> No wonder Pogba wants to leave


You obviously don't know what's going on, Pogba his manager is just acting all weirdly, he won't leave. Fergie won't let that happen.
And yeah laugh at our injuries, fine, what the hell can we do about that? And I wonder if any City player, ever, will accomplish what Scholes has accomplished with United, a true act of club love that is. City won't have a player like that any time soon.

That's not to say it isn't desperate though, and let's be clear; in a fit squad, Scholes doesn't have a place any more in United.


adamshinoda said:


> Hey, is there any Internazionale fan here ?


Probably, but not among the frequent posters 


rockstar99 said:


> How many will United lose by today?
> 
> I say 4-0


2-0 maybe, we'll see, if Fergie put the minds right we'll win, but that's only if Fergie really put his mind on it. Which I doubt


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

Monkee3000 said:


> emigre, do you have an option to buy him written in the loan contract, I read that it is a season loan.



It looks like being just a loan deal, Hoffenheim want him to recover from injury. In all honesty we would struggle to afford him in both transfer fee and wages. Also he's a c racking player, he did well in the Bundesliga last year so Hoffenheim would be insane to be willing to sell him.

RE: Scholes- Desperate move. Man Utd really must not have any money.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

Top, top header there.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> How many will United lose by today?
> 
> I say 4-0





adamshinoda said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > How many will United lose by today?
> ...


Woooooooops, Rooney strikes again. Btw, how many seats are empty in this stadium? You can't buy fans


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

In fairness a phenomenal amount of Man Utd's fans from Essex.

Now Kompany's been sent off! A little harsh there. I think it may be Utd's day.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

Kompany sent off, totally incorrect IMHO, not even a yellow I think, his foot was a bit too high maybe but this is just a joke... FIFA get some camera's soon!


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

So how many will United by will lose today?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

United makes it 0-3. To be honest I didn't see this coming at all, but this is GREAT. JUST GREAT. Hopefully 0-6 or something like that, fucking shitteam City.

The red card for Kompany was too harsh though, and it couldn't have come at a worse time. But I think it's pretty clear to see United was and is the better team, today.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

The comeback is on!


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

I told ya so. Aguero deserved that, he's worked hard for that.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2012)

Evened up now that little ginger troll has come on, might as well be 10 v 10.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

Scholes is finished imo, he should just retire.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

We've done it.... 2-3. Not enough IMHO, but winning is winning. Sad for my fellow Belgian Kompany though


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Never a red.. oh wait Manchester United was involved.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 8, 2012)

Didn't seem like the ref was even going to blow for a free kick until Rooney told him what to do.  When we were playing Blackburn their keeper was booked for breifly contesting an offside decision.  The previous game Rooney had been shouting in the face of the refree for a solid two minutes and continued after play resumed, no booking for him or any of the other Man U players who surrounded the official at every opportunity...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 8, 2012)

Here come the trolls! Well, they never stop, so who gives a flying fuck about the whole lot of 'em?
Scholes is back [not quite up to match shape, but back, nevertheless] and we won. Overall, that's good for us.
GGMU!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Never a red.. oh wait Manchester United was involved.


Vidic his red versus Basel was also a turning point in that game, much more important than this game. United benefit from this card, true, but we've been disadvantaged too, that's just how the game works. You won't believe this, but fine, it's like this all over the world.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 8, 2012)

Team McDiver supporter shouldn't really be commenting on refereeing decisions, now, should he?


----------



## luke_c (Jan 8, 2012)

Chris Foy continues to make horrendous decisions :|
The real winners of that much for me was City, what a come back, they deserved the win. The red card was never sending off, but you could also argue that United should of had a penalty.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 8, 2012)

Im not really sure how a team scoring less than the winners should deserve to win , its all about taking whatever opportunities fall your way .. Well done the better team overall MUFC !!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Team McDiver supporter shouldn't really be commenting on refereeing decisions, now, should he?


The team that ripped you apart twice?

Enjoy the undeserved win.. oh wait thats normal for Manchester United


----------



## Flame (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Never a red.. oh wait Manchester United was involved.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Team McDiver supporter shouldn't really be commenting on refereeing decisions, now, should he?
> ...


Proof of a good team is one that can win when it's playing badly

Unrelated: @[member='shlong'] (as a test)


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 8, 2012)

City almost make a comeback. Maybe they have what it takes to win the title after all... I still have my doubts though.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2012)

Anyone watching Posh vs Sunderland?


----------



## adamshinoda (Jan 8, 2012)

Milan Derby, next Monday. Who goes with Inter with me ? 
And which team do you think Carlos Tevez will transfer to: Inter or AC Milan?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 8, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Milan Derby, next Monday. Who goes with Inter with me ?
> And which team do you think Carlos Tevez will transfer to: Inter or AC Milan?


I prefer Inter and I think if either team gets him it will be AC.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Milan Derby, next Monday. Who goes with Inter with me ?
> And which team do you think Carlos Tevez will transfer to: Inter or AC Milan?


I prefer AC, and AC will get Tevez if it happens.

I'm hardly a real fan of AC Milan though, it's just preference of history/players, if you would ask me the starting 11 of AC Milan right now I probably won't have it right.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 9, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Chris Foy continues to make horrendous decisions :|
> The real winners of that much for me was City, what a come back, they deserved the win. The red card was never sending off, but you could also argue that United should of had a penalty.



BOTH sides had a penalty missed, foy had a shocker missing yellows and tackles on aguero

mancini conceded at HT so scoring 2 on 10 men was for the supporter's pride


ban is being appealed as only granynshagger and foy saw the tackle as red


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2012)

3rd time in a row, a hattrickguy, even in prizes....
Glad to hear he dedicated it to Xavi though, he deserved it the past 2 years too. Messi should just give this one to Xavi, it's probably his last chance to win it.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2012)

Satangel said:


> 3rd time in a row, a hattrickguy, even in prizes....


and he will never win a world cup


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 9, 2012)

IMO out of the last 3 Ballon d'or messi has won, at least 1 should've been for xavi.

EDIT:


NahuelDS said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...


Wait a moment, are you one of those argentinians that hate on messi just cause he doesn't score lots of goals and wins games by himself? If so, I think argentinians are being way too harsh, I´ve seen him play with Argentina and he's (almost always) the best on the team. But he can´t do the all the job by himself.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 9, 2012)

Thiery Henry comes off the bench to score the winner for Arsenal.
HE STILL GOT IT


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn, it was so emotive


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Damn, it was so emotive


Emotive?



Spoiler












Emotional is probably the word you're looking for.
Yeah, pretty cool moment, I guess the Arsenal fans deserve a cheer once in a while. Losing 8-2 against one of your rivals, not having won a prize in what, 9 years? They deserve some fun!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Messi is on his way to become one of the top 3 players in history, fully deserved the Balon d'or and I liked what he said about Xavi, nice words.

Henry... damn going to have to watch Arsenal for 2 months now


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 10, 2012)

First it was Scholes, now Henry... Damn, next thing we know Torres will find his old scoring self somewhere... LOL

Well-done Barca, sweeping them damn awards again. SAF got a whatchamacallit... FIFA Presidential award or something. Cool. Also, apparently the only players in the FIFA XI not playing in Spain were Rooney and Vidic. Too bad Vidic [best CB on earth!!!] is injured for the season.

Still waiting to see if Fergie's gonna pull the trigger on a player purchase or two. Having Scholes back is a bonus [and a nightmare for opposing players' shins, wahahaha] but he's no spring chicken, or whatever the line is.  Still, what was it, 71 passes 90-something percent completion rate?


PS

Did you guys see Tebow's 80-yard TD pass. What a play!!!

Owait...


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Henry... damn going to have to watch Arsenal for 2 months now


Against Leeds...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2012)

alidsl said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Henry... damn going to have to watch Arsenal for 2 months now
> ...


Nonetheless the finish showed he still had it and the way he stayed onside.
TREMENDOUS


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 11, 2012)

A good take on the Liverpool saga from a Liverpool fan

http://thefcf.co.uk/2012/01/11/suarez-dalglish-kunt-kop/


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2012)

Talking about Liverpool fans....

[yt]gaNDKK_HGxY[/yt]


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 12, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Talking about Liverpool fans....
> 
> [yt]gaNDKK_HGxY[/yt]


Talk about class


----------



## Satangel (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea loaned out one of their young talents, McEachran to Swansealona! @[member='emigre'] must be pretty pleased


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Chelsea loaned out one of their young talents, McEachran to Swansealona! @[member='emigre'] must be pretty pleased


Oh dude Swansea gon be challenging for a Europa League place now.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 14, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Scholes on the bench omg
> Smack of desperation from MAnchester united.
> You know your midfield is shit if you have to recall somebody that has retired lol
> 
> No wonder Pogba wants to leave





emigre said:


> Scholes is finished imo, he should just retire.


----------



## emigre (Jan 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Chelsea loaned out one of their young talents, McEachran to Swansealona! @[member='emigre'] must be pretty pleased



I'm pleased we have him now but to be honest I'm more excited about Gylfi, as he's hopefully going to provide a more potent attacking thread in terms of scoring goals. 

Also do not take my comical posts out of context, you make me look like a plastic when in fact I am a sage of football knowledge.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hope Henry starts.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 15, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Hope Henry starts.


Would be awesome I wanna see it happen.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, Scholes!!!

And people were all lining up to call United/SAF out. Hah!

Damn, what did they do to Valencia? Guy was all over the place, getting the ball into good areas.

Feel bad for Welbeck. He wasn't even able to celebrate his goal. Damn. Not another injury, please?

Also, great game by the Bolton keeper. Solid saves, esp that Penalty.


PS

Finally, we have live telecast of our country's UFL! Epic! Still have no clue who to cheer for, though.


----------



## emigre (Jan 15, 2012)

Meh, standard win there.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 15, 2012)

Have to admit in the pub after sitting freezing me tits off at SJP for our win against QPR, after the replay of Arsenal's second cut straight to Swansea scoring the winner, I instictively threw my hands up.  Also, this guy really doiesn't like Aaron Ramsey

https://twitter.com/#!/Arsenalwinner


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 16, 2012)

Swansea... what an amazing team.All the players can keep the ball and pass it so well with so much confidence no matter who they play against.Most attractive football in the league.

It's just a matter of time before Barcelona put in a bid for Allen


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 16, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Swansea... what an amazing team.All the players can keep the ball and pass it so well with so much confidence no matter who they play against.Most attractive football in the league.
> 
> It's just a matter of time before Barcelona put in a bid for Allen


Michael Vorm is no slouch either.
Doesn't he have the most clean sheets in the league?

REAL MADRID COMEBACK WAS BEAST!!!!
Özil is such a beast and he has so much potential I hope he stays at Real for a long long time.

Manchester City is winning vs Wigan woot woot.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 17, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Swansea... what an amazing team.All the players can keep the ball and pass it so well with so much confidence no matter who they play against.Most attractive football in the league.
> ...


Özil indeed, what a player! Such a shame he choose Real, he only costed 10 million IIRC after the WC 2010, there was a thing in this contract that made him so cheap. 10 MILLION! United should have bought him, would have been even better with SAF as his mentor.... Such a shame;


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like we're signing Papiss Cisse, would be a cracking buy! Just hope he's to partner Ba and not replace him.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 18, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Looks like we're signing Papiss Cisse, would be a cracking buy! Just hope he's to partner Ba and not replace him.


He's from Freiburg right.

The dudes a beast I remember seeing some highlights of him and was like I can't wait till gets a big transfer but I thought it would be to some Italian club like Udinese.
Oh well he and Ba are going to make an amazing striking force.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't know El Clasico in Copa del Rey would be today 
Min 14. Madrid is winning with a C. Ronaldo goal, yes, Cristiano scored vs barca


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 19, 2012)

the best side in the universe won AGAIN embarassing Real at home along the way

Pepe is an animal and should be in jail


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Pepe is a disgusting human being.. should get banned, never seen somebody with such huge mental problems, fucking animal.

Great win though very glad Puyol and Abidal scored.What an assist by Messi for the 2nd goal.

I'm saying it again, Pepe is a fucking cunt.Hope somebody wrecks the fucker in next weeks match and puts him out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2012)

Sick Wario said:


> the best side in the universe won AGAIN embarassing Real at home along the way
> 
> Pepe is an animal and should be in jail





rockstar99 said:


> Pepe is a disgusting human being.. should get banned, never seen somebody with such huge mental problems, fucking animal.
> 
> Great win though very glad Puyol and Abidal scored.What an assist by Messi for the 2nd goal.
> 
> I'm saying it again, Pepe is a fucking cunt.Hope somebody wrecks the fucker in next weeks match and puts him out for the rest of the season.


It's a known fact Pepe is a disgrace for football, he's done so many faults, he really should get a year ban for all the mistakes he did. Or just let karma fuck him up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 19, 2012)

Pepe saddens me but wellplayed Barca.
If we played the whole game like the first half we would've won.
Laspes of concentration cost us.


----------



## Flame (Jan 19, 2012)

what did Pepe do?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> what did Pepe do?


[yt]ciSlIEeD4Ck[/yt]

Really don't get why the biggest club in the world keeps players with that behaviour.....


----------



## Flame (Jan 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > what did Pepe do?
> ...



thanks for showing me that, but every time Barca play Real. a Real player does something to Messi. last year Sergio Ramos tried to break messi's leg.


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2012)

I fucking love supporting Swansea City.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spain/2012/01/20/2856773/real-madrid-defender-pepe-to-miss-two-weeks-of-action-report

Wish it was 2 years but meh he won't be able to kill anybody for 2 weeks


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 21, 2012)

So... Apparently, Torres missed a chance that a blind quadriplegic with no legs could have scored... and Norwich gets their first CS.

Epic. Do we start the countdown for AVB now?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2012)

AVB should stay.Right man for the job.

Does not have the right players.

What do you expect with a Defense that has players like David Luiz and Bosingwa?
A midfield with no creativity and their best midfielder being Ramires...? 

Sturridge is one of the most greediest players I have seen, wasted on the win, can't cross or pass to save his life.
Torres is shit,

Mata is the only world class player in the squad/


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> AVB should stay.Right man for the job.



Tell that to the Russian.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > AVB should stay.Right man for the job.
> ...


Well yeah I agree.Roman is a cunt.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2012)

Gareth Bale's goal was fucking out of this world amazing.
Undeserved win for Manchester City.
Lescott and Balotelli should have been off.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Gareth Bale's goal was fucking out of this world amazing.
> Undeserved win for Manchester City.
> Lescott and Balotelli should have been off.


What do you know, spot on!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2012)

Watching Arsenal - United now, ideal relaxation during my study period 
Very glad to see Vermaelen finally back on the pitch, he's a real beast! Him and Kompany are the 2 preferred CB's of Belgium, what a line-up


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2012)

Sad, very sad.... I like him as a player though, one of my favourites on FIFA, but I sure hope he gets suspended for that.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah it was poor form balo but at least he wasnt looking down like pepe

undeserved win? only one team attacked throughout and it should have been more

aresenal on the other had are in serious need of a complete rehaul


----------



## emigre (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh Mario, you are the King of Banter not stamping. I am disappointed in you.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wenger brought off Oxlade :facepalm:


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2012)

*G O D*​


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, pretty amazing. His stats are incredible, together with CR07 (who also scored 2 yesterday). Still like CR07 more though, his playing style and arrogance is something I can appreciate. I just love athletes who are so cocky and know they are the best, and then prove it. Usain Bolt comes to mind, Mohammed Ali too. Wonderful....

Also rockstar, here's a good video showing one of Messi his favourite moves:

[yt]tx7Al9vUwfo[/yt]

Doesn't seem so hard actually. I'll try it later on, train on it. I'm no where his starting speed though


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2012)

The Swans have made a loss of over £8 million.

We're doooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd...until we get paid our fucking Premiership money.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2012)

I serously hope this loss against United will make wenger "spend the f*cking money"


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2012)

Arsenal have money?


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Arsenal have money?


I suppose, since the club sells like crazy and they only buy cheap youths.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Arsenal have money?


I would like this but this site says they really have some, yeah 

http://spendsomefuckingmoney.com/


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2012)

You've got to remember building the Emiretes meant Arsenal have taken a financial hit whilst also having a big wage bill. Than take into account, the club is run properly. It would be a huge help when the FFP rules kick in, at the moment it seems Wenger is willing to put the club trough some austerity for the long term. 

Fans like to act dickish regarding spending money though, I know Swansea City fans who think we should spend £8 million on a single player thus ignoring the real economic implications. It's easy to say Arsenal have £70 million to spend but running costs and bonuses will eat up a chuck of that.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 23, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Gareth Bale's goal was fucking out of this world amazing.
> Undeserved win for Manchester City.
> Lescott and Balotelli should have been off.


Don't forget Clichy in the first 10 mins


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> You've got to remember building the Emiretes meant Arsenal have taken a financial hit whilst also having a big wage bill. Than take into account, the club is run properly. It would be a huge help when the FFP rules kick in, at the moment it seems Wenger is willing to put the club trough some austerity for the long term.
> 
> Fans like to act dickish regarding spending money though, I know Swansea City fans who think we should spend £8 million on a single player thus ignoring the real economic implications. It's easy to say Arsenal have £70 million to spend but running costs and bonuses will eat up a chuck of that.


It's indeed to easy to say that, but I don't think they don't have about 40 million to spend. It's just a matter of willing to do it, and finding the right player(s).


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2012)

40 million at best means signing one very good player at one or two good players. The inflation in the transfer market makes it difficult for clubs run on a sound financial structure. And even after transfer fees  there's wages as well which could another four million a year per player. It all adds up, in fairness to Arsenal it is difficult for them to compete when the likes of Chelsea and Man City have unlimited money.


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> 40 million at best means signing one very good player at one or two good players. The inflation in the transfer market makes it difficult for clubs run on a sound financial structure. And even after transfer fees  there's wages as well which could another four million a year per player. It all adds up, in fairness to Arsenal it is difficult for them to compete when the likes of Chelsea and Man City have unlimited money.



teams like Man City and Chelsea have fucked football.


Balotelli charged over 'stamp' on Parker


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2012)

We may not be in position to spend lots of money, but hell you can't leave the team like it is right now, we don't have full backs, sagna, santos and gibbs are injured and we've lost many points because of that. We could buy a versatile player like vertonghen that plays most of the positions we need and it'll probably be enough until summer. Wenger's obstination is costing him a place for the team in CL (Where a lot of the money he doesn't spend comes from)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 24, 2012)

You know, I think the way people think of "transfer market" is limited. Like say, just English, Spanish, Portuguese, German, French, Italian, Portuguese, Brazilian and some African players [I cannot list all them African countries, LOL].

I still remember SAF going trollface and stealing Chicharito right in front of everyone before the World Cup. When Wenger learns to find players anywhere outside of France, then maybe he'll rethink that ridiculous "market is overpriced" thinking.

Anyway...


According to the stats [and was plainly evident during the broadcast] other than that equalizer, Van Persie was held down to mediocrity for much of the match. He even had a Torres-like miss. Maybe there's hope for our defense yet.

PS

More friggin' injuries?!? Damn.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 24, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > 40 million at best means signing one very good player at one or two good players. The inflation in the transfer market makes it difficult for clubs run on a sound financial structure. And even after transfer fees  there's wages as well which could another four million a year per player. It all adds up, in fairness to Arsenal it is difficult for them to compete when the likes of Chelsea and Man City have unlimited money.
> ...



may as well add man utd, real, barcelona, milan, inter, juve, psg, malaga, anzhi to your 'fucked football' list

as for mario, it's a sad day for ALL of us when balo can be charged yet the spanish fa let pepe the animal off the hook


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 24, 2012)

El Clasico again tomorrow... the Camp Nou now. 

3-1...

We will play against Valencia should we win on aggregate against Madrid.


Anybody seen Real Sociadad's Griezmann? Amazing player.


Dortmund won on Sunday.... what an amazing league the Bundesliga is...  a 1 point diff between 1st and 4th.
Been watching it for a month, mainly the Bayern Munich and Gladbach games.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 24, 2012)

Tell me more about this ball made out of feet.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> We may not be in position to spend lots of money, but hell you can't leave the team like it is right now, we don't have full backs, sagna, santos and gibbs are injured and we've lost many points because of that. We could buy a versatile player like vertonghen that plays most of the positions we need and it'll probably be enough until summer. Wenger's obstination is costing him a place for the team in CL (Where a lot of the money he doesn't spend comes from)


What, Vermaelen and Mertesacker aren't fullback enough for you? Koscielny? You've got loads of full backs, I think.... I'm not an expert though.


Sick Wario said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


The ones in *bold* are the ones who really have unlimited money, and who don't look at their debts. The other teams (Juve especially, wtf are you saying?!) haven't spend that much money the past few years and are working to slowly get rid of their debts. Calling Utd an unlimited money club is just plain ridiculous if you see our last transferperiods. Get your facts straight, hater.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 24, 2012)

The City fan felt insulted. Let him be.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 25, 2012)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > We may not be in position to spend lots of money, but hell you can't leave the team like it is right now, we don't have full backs, sagna, santos and gibbs are injured and we've lost many points because of that. We could buy a versatile player like vertonghen that plays most of the positions we need and it'll probably be enough until summer. Wenger's obstination is costing him a place for the team in CL (Where a lot of the money he doesn't spend comes from)
> ...


I may be wrong since I'm not familiar with football terms in english, but, aren't fullbacks the defenders in wide positions? The ones you mentioned are centrebacks which is a position we do have covered, but we don't have healthy LBs(Santos and Gibbs) or RBs (Sagna and Jenkinson)


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 25, 2012)

for the longest time i thought this thread was about american football . Where the Barca fans at?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2012)

Watching Barcelona - Real Madrid now, really really enjoyable so far. Only 10 minutes far but the game has started on a crazy pace with lots of chances for both sides.



lufere7 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Oh okay, wrong terms of me probably, sorry. I don't know any of your LB's/RB's if I'm honest 


Puregamer said:


> for the longest time i thought this thread was about american football . Where the Barca fans at?


I'm quite a fan of Barca, more of my local team but can appreciate Barca. If you love football you can't dislike Barca at the moment I guess


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2012)

NVM


----------



## emigre (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it possible for both Liverpool and Cardiff to lose the League Cup final?


----------



## Harumy (Jan 25, 2012)

FCB 2 - 2 RMA at the moment... maybe real will score in the last minute

EDIT: guess i was wrong


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good clasico this time... until the referee decided to go mental in the last 10 mins


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Good clasico this time... until the referee decided to go mental in the last 10 mins



Yeah, but you must admit that the last 10 mins were pretty tense...

I loved how Sergio Ramos went to shake the referee's hand after his red card


----------



## Flame (Jan 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Is it possible for both Liverpool and Cardiff to lose the League Cup final?



i want Cardiff to win. fuck liverpool.


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 26, 2012)

damn barca 2-2 madrid. It was a good game though, too bad no goal for messi


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Valencia  next round


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> damn barca 2-2 madrid. It was a good game though, too bad no goal for messi


This was an excellent game, excellent entertainment. Referee showed why they need technology though..... I hate to say it, but Real deserved more today, especially in the first half of the game they should have been up 1-3 or so. Unlucky + referee prevented that.


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 26, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > damn barca 2-2 madrid. It was a good game though, too bad no goal for messi
> ...



I have to admit your right, madrid deserved that game, but then again, luck is a major factor in determining the outcome as well


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 26, 2012)

So... Bayern Munich trolled their fans 

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1013302/bayern-munich-anger-fans-with-%27new-signing%27-pr-stunt?cc=3888

I would be angry if it happened to me.. but still funny lol


----------



## Sick Wario (Jan 27, 2012)

> The ones in *bold* are the ones who really have unlimited money, and who don't look at their debts. The other teams (Juve especially, wtf are you saying?!) haven't spend that much money the past few years and are working to slowly get rid of their debts. Calling Utd an unlimited money club is just plain ridiculous if you see our last transferperiods. Get your facts straight, hater.



please take a look at the transfer history of your precious rags (and others) and stop acting like chelsea and city were the first clubs to spend money. unless of course you've only began watching football in 1992 when man utd invented it.

as for the clasico, Real didn't deserve anything more except 2 red cards (lass and coentrao)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2012)

Sick Wario said:


> > The ones in *bold* are the ones who really have unlimited money, and who don't look at their debts. The other teams (Juve especially, wtf are you saying?!) haven't spend that much money the past few years and are working to slowly get rid of their debts. Calling Utd an unlimited money club is just plain ridiculous if you see our last transferperiods. Get your facts straight, hater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clearly said 'the past few years', so that's judging from the past 5 years. Our biggest signing in the past 5 years is Berbatov, for around 30 millions GBP IIRC. This summer alone City bought what, 150 million GBP?
United and all those other bold clubs haven't spend that much the past 5 years, doesn't matter what they did before that because that's not what this discussion is about.
Real deserved more IMHO, I'm a Barcelona fan but after seeing the game and reading a lot about the game, I think it's only fair if Real won/advanced to the next round, but that's just my rational opinion.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Evra Mistake for the winner 
Made my day


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2012)

rockstar are you a racist?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nah, just don't like Evra, his face disgusts me.
Also pretty overrated by Manchester United fans.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2012)

Couldn't watch the game sadly. From what I've read Utd should have always won this, Liverpool was just shit.... Makes this so much more painful. Evra apparently booed because he was racially abused, lol


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 28, 2012)

Eh. Lost to those racist-defending scousers...

Well, at least we dethroned the defending champions beforehand.


----------



## emigre (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Tanas (Jan 29, 2012)

emigre said:


>


What this game called? Spot the Welsh man?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 29, 2012)

The Ban Is Over


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

Tanas said:


> What this game called? Spot the Welsh man?



Nah, KKKenny's Klanfield Heroes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 29, 2012)

Genoa vs Napoli

Cavani on the bench 

Lavezzi gets the central role


----------



## Satangel (Jan 29, 2012)

Rockstar, don't know if you know it but the Belgian media is saying Hazard will go to a top English team next season. Didn't say which one, only top English team.
I'm relieved it's not Real or Barca actually, in both those teams he just wouldn't play. Hopefully United but I guess it's Arsenal.... As long as it isn't City or Liverpool....


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Would love it if he goes to Arsenal tbh, he would become a great player under Wenger.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Would love it if he goes to Arsenal tbh, he would become a great player under Wenger.


Even better under SAF, there aren't any other trainers out there that can influence and work a talent like he can. It'll be Arsenal I think, to bad.


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2012)

He should come to Swansea City. Just for a Holiday, his wages would fucking cripple us.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck, it seems wilshere had a setback. He may be out for the season


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 31, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Oh fuck, it seems wilshere had a setback. He may be out for the season


Not the season.I heard it was 1 more month


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck, it seems wilshere had a setback. He may be out for the season
> ...



Which is the end of Arsenal's season.

Ba fucking dum tish


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Karim Benzema linked To Spurs for 12m+Defoe 
Hah Love deadline day 

@emigre Arsenal's season is over, best they can do now is Top 4 which i think they will manage


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2012)

Champion's League and FA Cup says Arsenal's season isn't over.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 31, 2012)

Forgot about the FA Cup


Arsenal vs AC Milan

Yes CL is over


----------



## Satangel (Jan 31, 2012)

Chelsea bought another Belgian youngster, Kevin De Bruyne. 8 million euros. I don't expect him to succeed at Chelsea though, have much much more confidence in Lukaku and Courtois to succeed there. De Bruyne just isn't going to cut it. Wrong move.....


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2012)

The Swans are about to sign Curtis Obeng and potentially Ryan Bennett.

Looks like being a good transfer window all in all. Hopefully we won't fuck up the international clearance again.


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

Curtis jackson for real homey.


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

Gibson >>>>


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2012)

Ah fuck!


----------



## Flame (Jan 31, 2012)

*Guy handcuffed to post *

*




*


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 1, 2012)

Man Bellamy is still a beast... probably the best transfer for Liverpool.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> Gibson >>>>


What a way to repay United  The title is still up for grabs now, come on United!


emigre said:


> Ah fuck!


1-1 is still a great result but 1-0 is of course so much better. Still I doubt you'll have another PL season like this in the next 10 years or so, enjoy it! These are the good times, the ones that make all the bad times worthwhile.


Flame™ said:


> *Guy handcuffed to post *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


From this angle all the players seem like midgets


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah fuck!
> ...



We do have a chance of staying up y'know and every point matters. We're not here for shits and giggles, we're here to play tika-taka.


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2012)

have you people seen BBC footballs new website, which sucks dick imo.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I know you'll probably stay up this year, but I'm talking about the next few years. No doubt some of your better players will go after this season, as is sadly almost always the case with smaller teams.....
For example it's the same with STVV, a team that is relatively comparable to Swansea City. STVV got in the highest Belgian division 3 years ago, and they performed very well. They ended on place 5 or 6 IIRC that season.
Then in the following transferseason, they lost several better players of their team. The one most known to you will probably be Simon Mignolet, who went to Sunderland. Next season the way they played changed dramatically, the tiki-taka from previous season was gone. They ended 12th IIRC.
Now this season, it's looking very bad for them and 2nd division is basically calling them......

I hope it doesn't happen with Swansea though, because you've already earned more respect from me than STVV ever did


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2012)

To be honest I think we'll be just fine whatever happens. We accept we're going to be a selling club and we have lost our best players in the past. But the way the club is run and structured means there's relatively little to be concerned about.

Secondly in my personal opinion I actually believe a number of our jewels will stay with us, in recent years when players have left they have tended to struggle. This is because the system and structure compliments them and makes them look a lot better than they actually are. Leon Britton has presently one of the highest accurate passing rates in Europe, when he originally left us last year he looked completely lost.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> To be honest I think we'll be just fine whatever happens. We accept we're going to be a selling club and we have lost our best players in the past. But the way the club is run and structured means there's relatively little to be concerned about.
> 
> Secondly in my personal opinion I actually believe a number of our jewels will stay with us, in recent years when players have left they have tended to struggle. This is because the system and structure compliments them and makes them look a lot better than they actually are. Leon Britton has presently one of the highest accurate passing rates in Europe, when he originally left us last year he looked completely lost.


By structure, do you mean the people who train and acquire your players?
STVV did have such a structure, but at the beginning of this season their CEO left and bought Standard de Liege (another Belgian team, much bigger team). Then after a few months the results were bad and their coach had to go. Their structure/vision is completely gone too.

Let's hope those players are smarter than the average then, otherwise they will just go for the moneyz.... I hope those jewels stay though! There are still some players who actually think about their career instead of going to fucking Russia to earn some millions.


----------



## emigre (Feb 2, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I think we'll be just fine whatever happens. We accept we're going to be a selling club and we have lost our best players in the past. But the way the club is run and structured means there's relatively little to be concerned about.
> ...



By structure I'm talking about the ownership of the club. the fans trust owns around 20% of the club with the rest owned by a consortium of local businessmen who save the club ten years ago. Fortunately the chairman Huw Jenkins is a fan and the rest of the board of directors are fans and I think what's more important is the fact the club is self-sufficient, there's no reliance on anyone for money. The reason why we're in the premiership is due to the club being run properly. They're in it for the long term so no one is worried about that.

Regarding the players, whatever happens, happens. If the likes of SInclair, Allen and Dyer leave than their leaving on big money which we can just reinvest into the club. It's what we do.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Damn you wenger


----------



## Satangel (Feb 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I don't think any team in Belgium is self-sufficient 
Also, do you have special zone trainers at Swansea? So trainers for defense, midfield and offense? Keepertrainer is obvious of course


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



No. The infrastructure needs a lot of work.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


How many teams in the PL do have that?
My favourite team, Club Brugge, was the first to introduce this method in our league. It got some criticism/mockery, but I'm 100% sure it'll pay off. It's just logic IMHO that when you have more expertise and experience in your staff, and if you organize extra trainings for DEF, MID and OFF, it'll pay off.
A lot of Dutch teams do it too, about 50% of them I think. So in the PL it'll be 80 or so


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad Henry scored.
I think it's official RvP is the 2nd best striker in the world after MG


----------



## emigre (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck Yeah! Gylfi looks fantastic. 30 points from 24 games.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 4, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Glad Henry scored.
> I think it's official RvP is the 2nd best striker in the world after MG


Whose MG?
And City 3-0 so far.


----------



## emigre (Feb 4, 2012)

Mario Gomez?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

emigre said:


> Mario Gomez?


RvP>Everybody right now
He's just in some type of alienlike form.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 5, 2012)

They make a profits thanks to fan people like you and what do you have in return? Nothing. That's the point. Just saying.


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 5, 2012)

van persie really is in top form this season. imagine where the arse would be in the table without his goals! 10th? lower?

the city match was played in nothern Russia today i'm quite sure


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 5, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Mario Gomez?
> ...


Nobody has anything on Mario Gomez for the last 2 seasons and even now.


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> They make a profits thanks to fan people like you and what do you have in return? Nothing. That's the point. Just saying.



go and read your bible somewhere else. Just saying.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


RvP is more complete then Gomez and he plays in a tougher league.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

ManU just getting outclassed by Chelsea

3-0
City will be 3 points clear.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 5, 2012)

3-2 now, webb just gifted united *another *penalty.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow 3-3 Javier Hernandez.
Looks like a draw instead of a chelsea win.
Thats a pretty amazing comeback though.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not watching, Club Brugge is playing at the same time and they are of course my top priority 
3-3 is amazing though. Hopefully the 3-4 is coming!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 5, 2012)

Just tuned in, what a fantastic free kick of Mata and ditto save of de Gea! Just wonderful!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Just tuned in, what a fantastic free kick of Mata and ditto save of de Gea! Just wonderful!


De Gea picked the right time to do what he did.
That save on Cahills shot was amazing and so was the one on Matas.


----------



## Flame (Feb 5, 2012)

five united scorers real shame two where own goal.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 5, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> five united scorers real shame two where own goal.



Was about to say the same thing. LOL

Well, a point saved is better than three lost.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 5, 2012)

I wanna see Mancini let Balotelli some more freedom in games.

I'd like to see him play the way he did when he was at inter where he just wreaked havoc.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...



Tougher league is debatable,


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 6, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not really.
Do you watch The Bundesliga?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 6, 2012)

They showed the summary of Chelsea - United on Belgium national television. Pretty impressive goals. 2nd penalty was a gift though (the commentator even said that), but I saw another fault that was worthy of a penalty, but United didn't get it. So all in all, based of the summary, it seems to be a suiting result.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 6, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Not really.
> Do you watch The Bundesliga?


Do you think Hoffenheim or Wolfsburg have better defenses then Sunderland or Everton?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hoffenheim do not but Schalke, Hamburg, Bayern Munich, Leverkusen, Dortmund, Gladbach and Koln certainly do to name a few.

Also you did not answer my question,do you watch Bundesliga? If no then how do you form an opinion?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 7, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Hoffenheim do not but Schalke, Hamburg, Bayern Munich, Leverkusen, Dortmund, Gladbach and Koln certainly do to name a few.
> 
> Also you did not answer my question,do you watch Bundesliga? If no then how do you form an opinion?


I used to watch the Bundesliga and follow it.
This season I haven't watched any games but I still read lots about it.
That wasn't the point also I was comparing a midtable(average team) to another midtable team.
Obviously the top teams have good defenses.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 7, 2012)

Just thought I'd post this, amazing stuff.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll just leave this "accident" here


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Suarez being Suarez.....
Also, chamberlain is amazing.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Just thought I'd post this, amazing stuff.


One good save doesn't make up for his ineptness.
At this moment he's probably one of the worst keepers in the Premiership.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww crap, Athletic de Bilbao is about to eliminate Mirandes from Copa del Rey. I wanted Mirandes to be champion :l


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 8, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd post this, amazing stuff.
> ...


u mad bro?


----------



## Tanas (Feb 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


----------



## tehnoobshow (Feb 8, 2012)

Tanas said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Tanas said:
> ...


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2012)

It's official John Terry is the worst England captain ever. He's had the captaincy stripped off him twice and his later act of (alleged) idiocy has resulted the departure of the England manager, just several months before a major tournament.


----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2012)

fuck john terry, thanks to him thats England's dream of winning a euro 2012 gone down the drain.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> fuck john terry, thanks to him thats* England's dream of winning a euro 2012* gone down the drain.



It was always going to be a dream...

In all seriousness who do the English lot here want as the next Egnland manager? Do you want an interim manager to look after things until after the Summer? Or appoint someone now and faff around with this interim manager lark?

Jocks, Paddies, Taffs and foreigners feel free to give us your input or laugh.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> fuck john terry, thanks to him thats England's dream of winning a euro 2012 gone down the drain.


LOL I'm an England 'fan' (just support them, not really a fan but whatever), and I think the odds of them winning this tournament is 1/10. Germany is going to win it I think.

I can see some Dutch trainer becoming the new England coach.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2012)

The FA said a while ago the new man has to be english.

Yeah, not much of a choice is there?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> The FA said a while ago the new man has to be english.
> 
> Yeah, not much of a choice is there?


You can always naturalize SAF 

Or even better, ..... Wenger! Guaranteed to win prizes!


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2012)

You can't neutralize a Jock  as it relates to citizenship and there is no such thing as english or scottish citizenship.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 8, 2012)

If I was the FA I would swallow my pride and just hire Guus Hiddink. Not many managers out there that are better at tournaments + he's available. Go for it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2012)

That's a good call. It won't happen but it should.


----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2012)

i the next England manager is going to be 'arry.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 9, 2012)

Look I'm not mad because despite not being the biggest Manchester United fan but calling De Gea *one of the worst is cringeworthy *


----------



## Tanas (Feb 9, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Look I'm not mad because despite not being the biggest Manchester United fan but calling De Gea *one of the worst is cringeworthy *



De Gea, doesn’t come for the ball at corners, he flaps at the ball, in one on ones he tries to save with his feet, he goes to ground too early, he's easily bullied, he's weak, not even his team mates have to much faith in him, and whats worse, the way that Ferguson has no hesitation in dropping him for Anders Lindegaard, just shows that he's doesn't either. He might make one or two good saves I'll give him that, but so do goalkeepers in the lower leagues, which doesn't make them world class. He may or may not come good, but if he doesn't, I can see Ferguson relegating him to the reserves, in the hope that he does, because at this moment in time, he's just not up to the job.
And speaking as a Liverpool supporter, I honestly don't even think I'm being biased in my views, I'm just saying how it is.
Plus for you to even suggest that I must be mad(angry) because I believe that De Gea the Man United  goalie of all people  to be pretty crap... now that is what you do  call *cringe worthy *and a* ridiculous *comment to make, even by your standards.

First there was Torres then Carroll and then along comes De Gea to add to the list.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 9, 2012)

In all honesty he is lacking confidence, in terms of shot stopping I rate De Gea above most other keepers in the league, he's amazing. Just needs to bulk up and get used to the aerial ball. His distribution is up there with the best as well, he's quick and pretty accurate.You also have to remember he was bought for the future and Goalkeepers usually peak late in their careers, he will only get better now. He is still adapting to the BPL, in Spain you don't see strikers fucking the goal keeper or sitting on him in the box like in England

Ask anybody on this forum I love trolling Manchester United fans here but De Gea is not a bad keeper by any means.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 10, 2012)

Christian Tello is finally getting the chance he has deserved for over a season now.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2012)

Christian who?


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2012)

a Barcelona B player.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2012)

luis suarez didnt shake evras hand.

racist bastard.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 11, 2012)

De Gea haters again? Someone explain to me how the most maligned, unheralded keeper who has a defense half depleted by injuries manages to help his team to the most clean sheets in the league, then?

Basically, what Tanas is sayin' is: "Who gives a shit about his shot-stopping and saving ability, he makes mistakes and he's weak and... [foam at the mouth]"

Last time I checked, a goalkeeper's job is to save the ball, and basically try to see that it stays out of the net. Considering our CS record, it seems he's making off particularly well in that regard.

The guy's what, 20? and you go blasting him off because he's been shaky in his first couple months in the league? The difference between him, Torres and Carroll [why anyone with a right brain would even group DeGea with those two wankers is beyond me] is simple. Torres and Carroll have been plying their gosh-darned 50-million-pound-worth trade for seasons in England. It's not like they got shipped off to faraway butt's end, Iraq, or something. Whereas De Gea had to move from the club he'd been in since he was a teenager to move to England, where the game is different.

So please... sod off.


...

In more important news...

We won!!! Top of the table for the rest of the day!!!
Evra was just bursting with glee after it. LOL at the look on Suarez's face. He got lucky Rio blanked out once.

GGMU!!!


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 11, 2012)

AMAZING! Goal by henry that gets us to CL places! Goodbye legend :')


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 11, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> AMAZING! Goal by henry that gets us to CL places! Goodbye legend :')


The guy still got it.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 11, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> luis suarez didnt shake evras hand.
> 
> racist bastard.


Evra is just a fucking prick, he should have just told Suarez where to go instead of whining like a little baby.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL, ever wonder why Liverpool fans are better at defending their team's bullshit than their back four is at defending in a match?


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > luis suarez didnt shake evras hand.
> ...



It's not like racist abuse is not all unacceptable and has no place in the game. Honestly the behavior of Suarez, Daglish and Liverpool FC during has been embarrassing and a complete disgrace. The victim blaming mentality which has surrounded LFC is disgusting and thier management of this affair has just hurt Liverpool FC.




Shinigami357 said:


> LOL, ever wonder why Liverpool fans are better at defending their team's bullshit than their back four is at defending in a match?



I'm pretty sure LFC actually have one of the best, if not the best defensive records in the league.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 11, 2012)

Depends if you take goals conceded or clean sheets, I guess. Or the number of losses they have, maybe. Pretty sure they got us beat in goals conceded, but otherwise, meh.

On the other hand, their supporters... well, let's just say that to their credit, at least they don't give in easy, shall we?


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

The problem with Liverpool is the fact their strikers are really poor in terms of scoring goals.

Assisted by a mediocre midfield.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell that to the guys who provided all the money they spent in the summer, lulz.


----------



## Flame (Feb 11, 2012)

Emmanuel Frimpong on Twitter:



> *Frimpong26AFC* Liverpool supporters saying Evra celebrated like he won the League..Am surprised They remember what that looks Like LOOOL





> *Frimpong26AFC* I have just today realised Suarez is a total wasteman Clown


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> The problem with Liverpool is the fact their strikers are really poor in terms of scoring goals.
> 
> Assisted by a mediocre midfield.


QFT. Carroll of course the alpha dog, that guy is just a joke  Also heard Norwich won at Swansea, only the second team to do that this season! Still sad for Swansealona though


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 11, 2012)

Best defensive record, worst shot conversion ratio. That near post is a killer also.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol people going on about Suarez... so what if he did not shake his hand? Why does Evra react like a 7 year old, did JT react like that in the whole Bridge incident before? No.
Why does Evra celebrate like a twat?

Hopefully the entire Uruguyan national team does not shake the cunt's hand in the upcoming friendly.

Also nobody on here has any proof Suarez is racist other than an unfair ban that was given based on "Evra's story" and yet it's become typical to call him racist now... even if he was banned it was for using a word that's racist in Europe but might not be in South America, then it would be a misunderstanding and the ban was deserved but you can't label Suarez a racist because you don't know if he meant to racially abuse Evra.

Rooney's first goal was nice.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 12, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Lol people going on about Suarez... so what if he did not shake his hand? Why does Evra react like a 7 year old, did JT react like that in the whole Bridge incident before? No.
> Why does Evra celebrate like a twat?
> 
> Hopefully the entire Uruguyan national team does not shake the cunt's hand in the upcoming friendly.
> ...


Got to agree with every word you say apart from the Rooneys goal comment, and not forgetting, both the FA and Evra both claim that Suarez is not a racist.

A little fact about the racist capital of the UK aka Manchester...
Nearly half of the 586 anti-Semitic crimes reported in the UK were in Manchester, There were 244 reported anti-Semitic crimes in  Manchester - including street attacks, threats, vandalism and desecration of Jewish property - with 201 in London. London's Jewish population stands at 149,800 compared with Manchester's 21,700, so the ratio of racist attacks on Jews in Manchester is 600% higher than that  compared to the second most racist city in Country.






.
So before you spew your trolling Scousers are racist bull shit, stop, and think who the real racists are.

All you foreign out of towners, glory hunter Manchester United fans, haven't got a Clue about the true rivalry between Liverpool and Manchester, and I'm not just talking about Football, its people also. It makes me laugh how much trolling you people do without you even realising it.

@[member='emigre'], May be Kenny could have handled it better, but fuck Evra and Fuck Mancheter United, we will never have respect for them and they will never have respect for us, and if you watched the after match talk, Gary Neville practically said the same thing when commenting of the non-handshake indecent. I hated Neville as a player but now i'm gaining  respect for him as pundit and a true fan.
And as for Liverpool supporters and this cunt Evra and that were all racists is just bullshit, because race has nothing to do with it, its just the fact  that Evra is a Man U player, nothing more and nothing less. And as Football fan who supports their own town team(which is a very rear thing here on gbatemp)  you might partly understand where i'm coming from? or maybe you dont.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Also nobody on here has any proof Suarez is racist other than an unfair ban that was given based on "Evra's story"



Evra's story was initially backed by Dalglish, Kuyt and Damien Comolli who all said that at different times by Suarez told them he'd said "Because you are black" to Evra (Dalglish in English, Comolli in Spanish and Kuyt in Dutch), which is something Evra claimed he'd said which he later denied. Suarez final story was that he'd only said Negrito once, when saying "Why, blackie?" in that friendly nick namey way you do with someone you hate when you're having a stand up row with them and threatening to kick them. It was this inconsistency in Liverpool side of things which swung the balance. 

If you read the report it's pretty easy to see how the FA judged on the balance of probability, without the need to look for conspiracy theories.

It takes a special kind of wanker to make me want Man U to win a football match, but Liverpool have at least two of them so I was delighted to see them beaten yesterday.



> All you foreign out of towners, glory hunter Manchester United fans, haven't got a Clue about the true rivalry between Liverpool and Manchester,



As if there aren't gloryhunting Liverpool 'fans' all over the world without the first clue about the rivalry.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 12, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Also nobody on here has any proof Suarez is racist other than an unfair ban that was given based on "Evra's story"
> ...


You still cant ban somebody just based on peoples stories, if the  entire liverpool team go complain about Evra being racist by all backing up the same story would he get banned too?

You need proof/evidence, for example JT an Anton Ferdinand case, there is video proof of JT saying fucking black cunt but the FA takes no action.

Suarez was banned without any solid proof, plus these stories by evra ect. Some say he said Negrito which means little black guy or something like that which is deemed friendly in Uruguay, some say he said n****, how do the fa know what to believe and I will say it again, nobody knows what Suarez meant when he used the word (esspecially if it was Negrito) so everybody says "Suarez is a racist"... fuck off

What's even more funny is that Evra says he used the same word 10 times and  the ref heard it all 10 times.... as if Evra....

Why would somebody who was banned for 8 games unfairly want to shake the hand of the guy who got him banned.

Whats even more funny is that Evra celebrated like a twat while Suarez will probably have the last laugh when his team has more silverware at the end of the season.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...



If half the Man U team back it up as well, probably!

So what should we have then?  Don't you dare complain if someone racially abuses you unless you have video evidence and a signed confession otherwise you get booed and abused for it?  Really?



> You need proof/evidence, for example JT an Anton Ferdinand case, there is video proof of JT saying fucking black cunt but the FA takes no action.



That is going to court in a criminal case.  In a criminal case, you need to prove it beyone "reasonable doubt".  For an FA ban it's decided on the balance of probability.  That was decided in Evra's favour because the FA saw that Liverpool's evidence was unreliable and contradictory and the suggestion that he was saying "blackie" in a friendly way during an angry argument was implausible.  It's really not that difficult to get your head round.



> Suarez was banned without any solid proof, plus these stories by evra ect. Some say he said Negrito which means little black guy or something like that which is deemed friendly in Uruguay, some say he said n****, how do the fa know what to believe and I will say it again, nobody knows what Suarez meant when he used the word (esspecially if it was Negrito) so everybody says "Suarez is a racist"... fuck off



Do you often use friendly terms when shouting at someone you hate?  "Why did you push my head down the toilet?  If you do that again, I'll kick your teeth out,  handsome!"



> Whats even more funny is that Evra celebrated like a twat while Suarez will probably have the last laugh when his team has more silverware at the end of the season.



As if Man U will give a fuck about the Carling Cup when they're playing in the champions league.  Liverpool have made utter fools of themselves over the coruse of this whole debacle, I used to have a soft spot for them but now I wish them nothing but misery and failure.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you know Suarez hated Evra at the time when he used the word?

For all we know, he meant it in a non offensive way and Evra could not take the banter and misuderstood , Suarez hates him now but how can you say he hated him at the time of using the word?


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

Because Suarez's version of events is that they were having a heated argument and he believed Evra had just dived.

If Suarez did indeed racially abuse him in the way Evra described, and the evidence available is just what we have, what course of action should Evra have taken in your opinion?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 12, 2012)

Evra should have reported him which he did.
But the FA handled the situation terribly because Evra's story was more probable to be true, it was more probable but that dloes not mean it's true, for all we know Suarez was unfairly banned.Which is why he snubbed Evra's handshake.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Evra should have reported him which he did.
> But the FA handled the situation terribly because Evra's story was more probable to be true, it was more probable but that dloes not mean it's true, for all we know Suarez was unfairly banned.Which is why he snubbed Evra's handshake.



Evra's story was more probable, the FA rules on the balance of probability as they have always done in these cases.  if it had been anyone else bu Victimcomplex FC it would have just been accepted.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't even know WTF these Liverpool defending wankers are going on about anymore...

First they say there's a lot of racism in Manchester. And then on the same post they say most of our fans aren't in Manchester. WHAT?!?

Get your story straight, fool! Can't have your cake and eat it, too.


Pssh...

Just take it like it is. We beat you, you're miles behind us in the table... And, we have 19 titles! Oooh, sorry... below the belt, much?


PS

And Suarez is still a proven, racism-prone [not racist per se, but prone to outbursts] diving wanker.


PPS
Villa, give us a miracle!!! Bwahahahaha!!!


Peace out, lads.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

The Guardian sums it up pretty well today.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/feb/11/liverpool-kenny-dalglish-luis-suarez



> *	Liverpool's Kenny Dalglish plays dumb to leave his dignity in tatters*
> 
> _Outraged by everything and ashamed of nothing, Kenny Dalglish's response over Luis Suárez sums up the paranoia enveloping Liverpool_
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

Suarez has now issued an apology and admitted he was wrong



> "I have spoken with the Manager since the game at Old Trafford and I realise I got things wrong.
> 
> "I've not only let him down, but also the Club and what it stands for and I'm sorry. I made a mistake and I regret what happened.
> 
> ...



Makes the Liverpool fans who were showing freeze frames PROVING that it was Evra who moved his hand away and refused to shake it look a bit fucking stupid.  As if they needed any help.

EDIT: Also



> Liverpool Managing Director Ian Ayre has today released the following statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, he's apologized. That's that over and done with, one could hope. Bottom line: the beautiful games >>> racism


Anyway, back to cheering for Aston Villa later...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone should be out getting their own exercise instead of sitting in front of the tube, tv or at the stadium on weekends. Enjoy some fun quality time with the family. No wonder they call them "the good old days". A happy family plays together.

Sports in which you just watch others do it ---waste, indeed. Just saying.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> Everyone should be out getting their own exercise instead of sitting in front of the tube, tv or at the stadium on weekends. Enjoy some fun quality time with the family. No wonder they call them "the good old days". A happy family plays together.
> 
> Sports in which you just watch others do it ---waste, indeed. Just saying.



People get their family together and go to football matches like they have done around here since 1892.  Or are you meaning good old days from the 16th century?


----------



## emigre (Feb 12, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone should be out getting their own exercise instead of sitting in front of the tube, tv or at the stadium on weekends. Enjoy some fun quality time with the family. No wonder they call them "the good old days". A happy family plays together.
> ...



Just ignore him. He's a genuine idiot.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2012)

Kenny's all aboard the apology boat as well



> Liverpool Manager Kenny Dalglish today insisted Luis Suarez is right to apologise for failing to shake Patrice Evra's hand at Old Trafford.
> 
> "Ian Ayre has made the Club's position absolutely clear and it is right that Luis Suarez has now apologised for what happened at Old Trafford," said Dalglish.
> 
> ...


----------



## emigre (Feb 12, 2012)

Now they have to give an apology for the original incident and moronic handling of it and they might be fine and dandy.

Clear as fuck, they're being forced by the management who surely must be getting pissed by the affair.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

Inter Milan 0-1 Novara
I'm totally speechless now.


----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> Everyone should be out getting their own exercise instead of sitting in front of the tube, tv or at the stadium on weekends. Enjoy some fun quality time with the family. No wonder they call them "the good old days". A happy family plays together.
> 
> Sports in which you just watch others do it ---waste, indeed. Just saying.



the bible is waste of time. Just saying.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been watching you, emigre. I dont like your attitude. Good day.

EDIT: Save your breath.. I am not coming here to read you again, Emigre. You are not very friendly from the way I can tell. Ugh!


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 12, 2012)

So , Ivory Coast lost the African cup of nations and Zambia the underdogs walked away with the trophy, well done to them as Ivory Coast are a very strong team 

I'm just happy Yaya is coming back


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 12, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> I have been watching you, emigre. I dont like your attitude. Good day.
> 
> EDIT: Save your breath.. I am not coming here to read you again, Emigre. You are not very friendly from the way I can tell. Ugh!


lol, you're the one rambling about how we shouldn't like football in a football thread, and he's the unfriendly one?



Danny600kill said:


> I'm just happy Yaya is coming back


And I'm happy gervinho is coming back too


----------



## emigre (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I'm very friendly. I'm just considerably jaded.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 14, 2012)

Three goals in 117 minutes of play (not including stoppage time), and 2 of the game-winners.

The guy is a fucking legend.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 14, 2012)

So... Arsenal fans... Gervinho back or Henry back? LOL! Make your choice...
Villa downed by a defender's goal. Hart saved City, though.

Also... No Europa League telecast here...   


PS
Seems Barca supporter's gone... 10 points too much for ya, brah???


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 14, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Arsenal fans... Gervinho back or Henry back? LOL! Make your choice...
> Villa downed by a defender's goal. Hart saved City, though.
> 
> Also... No Europa League telecast here...
> ...


Real Madrid will win La Liga as long as they don't lose any integral part of the team.(Cristiano,Xabi Alonso,any defenders)
If Casillas gets injured its still fine cuz Adan is a beast.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 14, 2012)

We will still win copa Del Rey


----------



## Satangel (Feb 14, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Three goals in 117 minutes of play (not including stoppage time), and 2 of the game-winners.
> 
> The guy is a fucking legend.


I never expected this to be such a success, really didn't. Very impressive, legend indeed!


rockstar99 said:


> We will still win copa Del Rey


Wow, in just about every competiton the national cup is way less important than the competition. Spain is no different, only cup that matters is EL/CL. Let's hope they win the CL then


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Three goals in 117 minutes of play (not including stoppage time), and 2 of the game-winners.
> ...


Madrid fans were making a big deal about it.
PLus it's against Bilbao, won't be easy.

CL.... don't know, we are too inconsistent away from home making us vulnerable over 2 legs.

Vs Leverkusen soon

Going for a 2-1 win or a 2-2


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 14, 2012)

So City are atop the table, and suddenly pain-in-the-ass in human form/Mancunian turncloak Tevez is coming back?

What, suddenly he wants a piece of the pie now? LOL

Oh, right, he's already been near-forgotten next to Balloteli's... uh... eccentricities[?]


PS
Owait... He prob saw Scholesy come back and got jealous. LOL


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 15, 2012)

Really? Though what he allegedly did was stupid, I thought he was treated unfairly. He was in top form and was top scorer last season and all of a sudden he's on the bench when dzeko and aguero arrives? IMO he's a  better striker than Mario,Dzeko and Aguero. Him coming back is probably because he just wants to play football anyway.

Still though... it's his own fault for his situation.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 15, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Really? Though what he allegedly did was stupid, I thought he was treated unfairly. He was in top form and was top scorer last season and all of a sudden he's on the bench when dzeko and aguero arrives? IMO he's a  better striker than Mario,Dzeko and Aguero. Him coming back is probably because he just wants to play football anyway.
> 
> Still though... it's his own fault for his situation.


Dzeko was there when he was there.
They played together and Dzeko was pretty wasteful that first year.
This year he's been good but Mario Balotelli and Sergio Aguero have been beasting.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 15, 2012)

3-1

To think People still doubt Alexis as one of the top 5 wingers in the world.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 15, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> 3-1
> 
> To think People still doubt Alexis as one of the top 5 wingers in the world.


That kid is insane.
Wanted to see him stay in Italy with Udinese though.
It would've made things way more interesting.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 15, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> 3-1
> 
> To think People still doubt Alexis as one of the top 5 wingers in the world.



Yeah he's a great player... I rarely watch Barcelona play, but everytime I do, he's always a beast. Good stuff


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 15, 2012)

AC Milan vs Arsenal should be good.

Hopefully El Shaarawy and Oxlade Chamberlain start for their respective clubs, will make for a good game


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 15, 2012)

New Sig


----------



## Necron (Feb 15, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Wanted to see him stay in Italy with Udinese though.
> It would've made things way more interesting.


He had more spotlight there, and had his friend Isla to support him.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 15, 2012)

Hopefully AC Milan wins, have a slight preference for them  But honestly, all I'm looking forward to is tomorrows game, Hannover vs Club Brugge


----------



## Flame (Feb 15, 2012)

Milan won 4-0


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh shit 
I was at school and couldn't watch the game, but I guess it was better that way.


----------



## Harumy (Feb 15, 2012)

No one talked about it so you don't really care but i'm really really pissed off!
Just came here to say that!

If any of you just saw a bit of Zenit - Benfica, that field was awful! How can we play in that shit? I'm a 19 years old girl and i can't see that the field wasn't good, UEFA approved it... They all need glasses... I could plant potatoes in that field...

Just came here to say that... I'm really pissed xD


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 16, 2012)

Harumy said:


> No one talked about it so you don't really care but i'm really really pissed off!
> Just came here to say that!
> 
> If any of you just saw a bit of Zenit - Benfica, that field was awful! How can we play in that shit? I'm a 19 years old girl and i can't see that the field wasn't good, UEFA approved it... They all need glasses... I could plant potatoes in that field...
> ...



lol Well atleast you play home for second leg right? And it's only a 1 goal difference.

As for that Arsenal performance.... 

Arteta looked completely lost...Vamalaen or however you spell it, played aweful. Their best player of the game got injured early and had to come off. RVP made no impact until late in the game. The defense was horrible. Milan played all over them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 16, 2012)

2-0! Good win for us! Apparently, a large contingent of our once-injured players were playing. That's good.

Also, wtf happened in teh City - Porto match? You'd think the ref's yellow card would fade out after being brandished so many times...


----------



## Harumy (Feb 16, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> lol Well atleast you play home for second leg right? And it's only a 1 goal difference.



Yes, 6th March! But 3-2 is a very good result... Guess i'll have to wait to see ^^


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 17, 2012)

hilarious result for the arse

great result for city


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2012)

I was fourteen years old when Arsenal won a trophy.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 18, 2012)

Arsenal at it again... it would be quite sad to see them crash and burn again like last season.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wondering what the hell is happening with Inter Milan?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 18, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Just wondering what the hell is happening with Inter Milan?


Well all season they've been crap.
I think the loss of Eto'o has hurt them that much.
People thought Milito Pazzini and Forlan could carry the scoring load but its obvious they need a young winger and a huge goal scoring striker.
They should sell Wesley theres no point in keeping him if the team is just going to lose so much.


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> adamshinoda said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering what the hell is happening with Inter Milan?
> ...



Or Post Mourinho Stress Disorder.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 19, 2012)

The players shouldn't be blamed too much, the HUGE problem here is from the whole staff. Inter need another coach, they hope that Ranieri can chage the team's fate, but he's making it much worse recently, even worse than Gasperini. Technical Director Marco Branca must be FIRED, he did nothing but huge mistakes during transfer season. Thiago Motta was sold? seriously? And now we have Freddy Guarin, which will injured in at least 2 more weeks.
Even Mourinho can't do anything if the whole Inter staff is crappy like this.


----------



## Flame (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 20, 2012)

5-1.
Won't win La Liga but the performance was great


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2012)

im guessing but that says titles won with Pep Guardiola, am i right?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 21, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


>


Sergio Ramos had to drop it.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonder how it'd look like if someone made a graphic showing the titles United have won under Fergie... LOL


----------



## Satangel (Feb 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> im guessing but that says titles won with Pep Guardiola, am i right?


Yes


Shinigami357 said:


> Wonder how it'd look like if someone made a graphic showing the titles United have won under Fergie... LOL


Guardiola did it in 4 years (?), SAF in 25 years (?). Difference is United wasn't a world class team when SAF began, Barcelona still was.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 21, 2012)

AVB might just be on the unemployed lists soon. UCL isn't quite over for them yet. They did get an away goal and they might make a comeback at home on the return leg. They're lucky it wasn't a bigger blowout loss.

Also, Real with a draw. Didn't get to watch the game, though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 21, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> AVB might just be on the unemployed lists soon. UCL isn't quite over for them yet. They did get an away goal and they might make a comeback at home on the return leg. They're lucky it wasn't a bigger blowout loss.
> 
> Also, Real with a draw. Didn't get to watch the game, though.


Injury time stunner.
They won't lose at home.

Chelsea is sucking but it is Napoli.


----------



## Briadark (Feb 21, 2012)

Football nice to wath but I hate those riots!!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 21, 2012)

Briadark said:


> Football nice to wath but I hate those riots!!!



which riots?


----------



## Briadark (Feb 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> Briadark said:
> 
> 
> > Football nice to wath but I hate those riots!!!
> ...


After football games sometimes!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Been watching Gladbach lately and damn they are such an amazing team.So sad that Reus is leaving them next season for Dortmund.You guys should definitely watch some of their games if you get time they play better than Barcelona at times.It's just amazing.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAx9kYx8qo4&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Satangel (Feb 22, 2012)

Briadark said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Briadark said:
> ...


That only happens once or twice in a season here, doubt it's much worse in the Netherlands. It really is dying, serious riots are almost extinct.
Man up, and just don't provoke or mingle with some hooligans, you'll be fine.


rockstar99 said:


> Been watching Gladbach lately and damn they are such an amazing team.So sad that Reus is leaving them next season for Dortmund.You guys should definitely watch some of their games if you get time they play better than Barcelona at times.It's just amazing.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/media]


That is amazing.... Very impressive, I knew they are having a great season so far, but not that they played like this. Nice video, thanks!
Also, their captain (don't know if he still is, but he was last year) Filip Daems is from Belgium!


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 22, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Been watching Gladbach lately and damn they are such an amazing team.So sad that Reus is leaving them next season for Dortmund.You guys should definitely watch some of their games if you get time they play better than Barcelona at times.It's just amazing.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]



Great stuff.
They're doing what Arsenal have been trying to do... you can argue that it's a different league, but they're still a lot more fluent in the midfield than Arsenal are. Very comfortable on the ball.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Man City vs Porto in 40 mins.
Followed by
Basel vs Bayern.

Hope Kroos starts, been one of the best players in the Bundesliga so far for me.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 22, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko5jBnTn9hU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 22, 2012)

Aguero scored a goal for Man City just after 23 secs, how crazy


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 22, 2012)

4-0 win for Man City.
Yay.

Also 19 seconds for Agueros goal.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wtf Bayern


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 23, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Wtf Bayern


tbf basel's goalkeeper was amazing, I think bayern will end up beating basel and advancing.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's Basi's uniform colours


----------



## Satangel (Feb 23, 2012)

Club Brugge and Anderlecht both out of the EL, both after mediocre performances. Anderlecht could have lost 5-0 in AZ, they were lucky to even have a chance today.
Club Brugge was closer, but overall, the defeat was understandable.

Utd vs Ajax : 2-1, luckily we still advance.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chicharito usually delivers late, as is the United tradition. This time he hit early, and that was the difference. Not much to say about Fergie's team selection. It's his squad, what matters is we are moving on.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 24, 2012)

The mexican team I support hired Johan Cruyff as an "assesor"


----------



## Flame (Feb 24, 2012)

whats an "assesor"??


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> whats an "assesor"??


He will be like a supervisor, he'll restructure our youth team and make them play in his style. I think it will be something similar to what he did in Barcelona, but without being coach.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> The mexican team I support hired Johan Cruyff as an "assesor"


Do you really believe he'll do something good? I think he's just there to earn some quick millions, nothing more.
Of course I hope otherwise, but I doubt it.


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2012)

I can see Cruyff doing a good job. Whilst he's borderline mentalist, he's got a fantastic footballing philosophy. And Mexico has a history of producing good footballers so it won't be like there's nothing to work with.  The big problem with Cruyff is the inevitability, he's going to fall out with someone because he's borderline mentalist.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > The mexican team I support hired Johan Cruyff as an "assesor"
> ...


Maybe he is, but if our youths learn at least a little bit of what he has to teach it would be incredible, he sees football in a way few people in the world can. And from what I've heard he will change our whole structure which seems good enough. I ain't saying we'll become the next barcelona, but at least I hope my team gets out of the deep crisis we're in.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


You guys have talent and should perform better, that's for sure. But your team isn't that bad, you at least get at World Cups, Belgium has a squad that is close to yours in terms of players, but it's been 10 years (and counting) since we qualified for a big tournament....
Definitely true he can change the vision and structure of your team, if he's motivated it can really happen. Let's hope he is, and like emigre says, it takes a while before he starts trouble again. He's the best footballer ever IMHO, but has some mental issues.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Wait I think we have a misunderstanding, when I said "the mexican team I support" I meant a real club (Chivas) and not the national team. Aside from that, I agree, he has some mental issues, and our owner is a complete jerk, that could cause some problems.


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2012)

I wouldn't say he starts trouble but rather he's rather argumentative. .


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Oh, okay. Well that sort of feeds my suspicions of him doing it for the moneyz.... Did your team recently get a big influx of money or so?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Chivas is the biggest mexican club.
Or atleast IMO.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 24, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Exactly, and therefore we always get big amounts of money from TV income, sponsors, etc. But the problem is that our owner thinks we can survive with just youth production so he hasn't invested money in the club in quite a few years, but now the club is in a crisis and he's finally spending some money.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 26, 2012)

Arsenal just made the greatest comeback when they were down 2-0 now its 5-2 Arsenal.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 26, 2012)

What a win! Nobody could've written a better script!

The winner on his 900th appearance! Giggs, a true legend!

Gotta feel a bit for Norwich. Played their hearts out.

Also, kind of sad de Gea didn't get his CS... Played a hell of a match.


Anyway, bottom line is... 3 points!!!

PS
Let it be known our two oldest players scored both our goals.

Welbeck was denied, just off the line. Too bad.
LOL


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 26, 2012)

Haha Tottenham.
Love it when Arsenal play the quick attacking football they did, joy to watch.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 26, 2012)

Gareth Bale just dived all over the place, wouldn't be surprise to see him on the Olympic Games in the category diving.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 26, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> The winner on his 900th appearance! Giggs, a true legend!



The type of legend who fucks his brother's wife for eight years, cheats on his own wife and tries to censor the internet.  Utter scumbag.


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 26, 2012)

quite the final in the carling


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 26, 2012)

What a dramatic final... my heart was racing -_-


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> _*snip*_



Classy response there.

I would agree with the notion of Giggs being a twat from his complete lack of commitment to the Wales national team.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 27, 2012)

Guh... it's really hard to post in this thread with all this nonsense going on 

Can't we just talk about football? lol


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheer up guys! Here, have a look at these great .gifs made from Olly from a Utd forum!


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Cheer up guys! Here, have a look at these great .gifs made from Olly from a Utd forum!


I bet it's red cafe.Full of parasites.


Btw Messi's free kick was amazing


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2012)

johnny1233465487 said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > _*snip*_
> ...


LOL, Australian guy who I never saw before, also only 2 posts in this topic, comes trolling a bit. Disappointing troll is disappointing.

Also yeah rockstar, it's from RedCafé. Don't know what you mean by parasites though. I only frequent the GIF thread and maybe the possible thread about a Belgian player/player who plays in Belgium.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> johnny1233465487 said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami357 said:
> ...


If you read any discussion there, you will see everybody is a deluded idiot that can't see anything beyond their own club.I hate club forums for that reason, all of them RAWK, Barcaforum, RedCafe.Full of stupid guys


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2012)

I like how Danny Graham hasn't got an England call up. Seriously he's scoring goals and he's at a decent age.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > johnny1233465487 said:
> ...


I'm on a Club Brugge fanforum, your prediction is pretty correct  Don't say everybody though, there are always reasonable people


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



LMAO!

Though when I saw him do that shit I almost took off the tv and cried....


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 28, 2012)

Rumor has it Charlie Adam's penalty flew 4 hours back in time and hit Gareth Bale so he had an excuse to fall in Arsenal's penalty area without being touched by the goalkeeper.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 29, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Rumor has it Charlie Adam's penalty flew 4 hours back in time and hit Gareth Bale so he had an excuse to fall in Arsenal's penalty area without being touched by the goalkeeper.


Bwahahahahahaha!!!

Freaking hilarious. That penalty looked more like a field goal attempt in the NFL. Or whatever they call it in rugby.

...

In non-pool/gunners news...In MUFC news...

We got Tottenham next. Might be tough, but they're having problems as well, not the least of which is that hammering in the derby. I mean, their coach just might genuinely be on his way out. How's that for spirit-sapping?

Anyway, rumors have it that Vidic might be back before the season ends. It would be nothing short of a miracle, but hey, we're comeback kings, right?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 29, 2012)

So Arsenal have agreed terms with Lukas Podolski.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 29, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> So Arsenal have agreed terms with Lukas Podolski.


I see that people think that he will move to Arsenal but I see nothing about agreeing to terms.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 1, 2012)

Robbens goals were amazing.
England are pretty shit.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 2, 2012)

Nile Ranger is trouble yet again for calling one of his friends a "[censored]" on twitter, the day after he appeared in court charged with assaulting three people in one drunken night.  Wish we could get rid of the waste of space.  Macheda was fined as well for calling someone a "silly little gay" in a tweet.


----------



## emigre (Mar 3, 2012)

Take that Martinez. 

I think I love Gylfi.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 4, 2012)

Little more than 3 hours to go.  I feel sick 

Oh well, off to the pub.  Decided against heading there at 6am like I sometimes do on derby day.  Bit much to stomach at that time, especially with the strippers...


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 4, 2012)

AvB Sacked.
Shows that the players run the club.
Roman is such a cunt.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Little more than 3 hours to go.  I feel sick
> 
> Oh well, off to the pub.  Decided against heading there at 6am like I sometimes do on derby day.  Bit much to stomach at that time, especially with the strippers...


6AM?! Is the pub even open then?

Shame for AVB, real shame. The squad just isn't strong enough for the expectations. Going to be another summer with rumours flying around that Guardiola/Mourinho is going to Chelsea, and in the end they'll just end up with a Dutchman or Benitez 

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 4, 2012)

ManU scored.
Lame,hopefully Tottenham can bounce back.
To bad Bale isn't playing.


----------



## Flame (Mar 4, 2012)

Sunderland should have won, Newcastle were very lucky.


as for Man Utd vs Spurs, Spurs were the better side, but end of the day its whats on the score board that counts.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good win for us.No telecast here, so no comments on what happened. 3 points is still 3 points.

So... AVB gone... Who's next? Can't they just name the next guy [and the guy after him...] "temporary" Chelsea Manager? He'll get sacked as soon as they go through some rough patches, anyway.


----------



## adamshinoda (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QYjaSLmwBP4

Why can't I post Youtube link ?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 5, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=QYjaSLmwBP4



Can't seem to click the link... WTF BB-codes?




Here you are... Just quote my post to see, coz I suck at explaining.


PS

Holy crap... BEYOND GODLIKE!!!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 6, 2012)

3-0 after 1 half for Arsenal.... Miracle in the making?


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 6, 2012)

So sad, we just needed 1 goal to keep hope 
At least we put some dignity, I'm proud of the team.


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 7, 2012)

Didn't get to see the game, but 3-0 was pretty awesome. They should have done it and kicked Milan out


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milan should blame the pitch! LOL

Once they all kind of closed off and made every effort to deny RVP the ball, they were more-or-less set.

Not sure why the ref gave two Milan players yellow cards following a free kick, though [one of 'em was Ibrahimovich]. They were asking for the corner [the correct call], but apparently that's not cool. What was that about???

PS
Arsenal's run of coming out of the blue and winning [after Tottenham and then Liverpool] got stopped, then... Hm...


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Feel bad for Arsenal.They did enough to win it IMO


Damn Oxlade Chamberlain is some player


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Feel bad for Arsenal.They did enough to win it IMO
> 
> 
> Damn Oxlade Chamberlain is some player


The Ox sure is.... Hopefully we get to see him on Euro 2012 
Nice effort for Arsenal, I'm more of an AC Milan guy but Arsenal-fans deserve something from time to time.


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 7, 2012)

12th draw of the season... yet again Juve drop points. If they want to win the title they really need to stop dropping points... now we are 2 points behind Milan. *sigh*


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2012)

I've decided Messi should be banned from football. It just isn't fair...


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've decided Messi should be banned from football. It just isn't fair...



Well with that last goal, I agree


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've decided Messi should be banned from football. It just isn't fair...


QFT! God if that little flea wasn't around for the past 3 years, United would have 2 more CL trophies!!! Just so fucking good, it's basically cheating.....

I'm glad we can see him play though, why just in some of the best years of my favourite big Club


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2012)

> *	Emmanuel Eboue - tweet -*
> 
> 
> 
> Time for bed.Good night all , pray before you sleep so you dont see the witch called messi in your dream.This boy goal is hunting defenders


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 8, 2012)

I woke up to catch the last 20-somthing minutes of the Barcelona match. Effed up eyes/reception and all, I looked at the score and saw what looked like 0-0...

Messi scores and it goes 7-0. I was like, "Well, shit."

The other team did pull one back, right?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 8, 2012)

Messi is the best player in the history of the game, scary thing is that he is only 24.
I hope he wins the world cup with Argentina because that's all that people slate him about.

Christian Tello brace on his CL debut.

Leverkusen goal was the best of the 8 if I'm being honest..


STill cant get over the fact Messi scored 5...... not human

Wonder who we will get next round, would love Barcelona vs Napoli


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 8, 2012)

Also... No appreciation for the, erm, APOEL GK? He guessed just about every one of the opposing team's attempts in the penalty shootout properly. Saved two in a row at the end. That's some goalkeeping.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Messi is the best player in the history of the game, scary thing is that he is only 24.
> I hope he wins the world cup with Argentina because that's all that people slate him about.
> 
> Christian Tello brace on his CL debut.
> ...


Doubt he'll win the World Cup, maybe the American cup (forgot the name, CONCAF?) but Germany/Holland/Spain are way too strong, even in 2014.



Shinigami357 said:


> Also... No appreciation for the, erm, APOEL GK? He guessed just about every one of the opposing team's attempts in the penalty shootout properly. Saved two in a row at the end. That's some goalkeeping.


Yeah, epic moment for any fan of that club, this will probably be the best year they'll ever know for their club. Respect for the GK, he was excellent yesterday.... Lyon on their normal level would always have won though, God they were bad.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 8, 2012)

Sporting vs Man City... I feel bad for Sporting xD City is making a great season!

EDIT: Don't know what happened... o.o i'm speechless


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2012)

Harumy said:


> Sporting vs Man City... I feel bad for Sporting xD City is making a great season!
> 
> EDIT: Don't know what happened... o.o i'm speechless


Why would you feel for them? In Europe City is still pretty shit. + they even lost Kompany, arguably their most important player.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 8, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Why would you feel for them? In Europe City is still pretty shit. + they even lost Kompany, arguably their most important player.



Cause Sporting is even worse! Well not today i guess...
Even Sporting's fans didn't want to watch the game! But now they're all happy lol
We'll see next week!


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 8, 2012)

Like this post if u don't really watch any football except the Super Bowl!


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 8, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Like this post if u don't really watch any football except the Super Bowl!


lol this topic is about REAL football, not american football. And asking for likes, really?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 8, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Like this post if u don't really watch any football except the Super Bowl!
> ...


Oh my god do u know how hilarious it was to see ur reaction? XD


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Like this post if u don't really watch any football except the Super Bowl!
> ...


Oh please, don't start this discussion again, NFL is also a real sport, please please don't disrespect it, just pointless.


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 8, 2012)

Harumy said:


> Sporting vs Man City... I feel bad for Sporting xD City is making a great season!
> 
> EDIT: Don't know what happened... o.o i'm speechless



I dunno... there's something about City that just doesn't click. They have a really really strong side, but it just seems that they aren't ready yet to be champions of England or Europe. Something is just missing. Probably a more aggressive style of football? They do play too defensive most of the time.


And Athletic beat Man Utd 
Let's see if Man utd can overcome them in the second leg.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 8, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> > Sporting vs Man City... I feel bad for Sporting xD City is making a great season!
> ...


They are still the favourites for the PL, IMHO it really clicks. Kompany, Hart, Silva, Touré, those are the guys that really make it tick. Hopefully they lose some points now due to Kompany his injury 

Oh United, how fucking weak you played tonight, not a single bit of pride it seems, sad sad sad.
I really don't think they can pull it off now, Bilbao has a great homereputation + are insanely motivated. We should focus on the PL now honestly.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 8, 2012)

I just want to know who is Benfica next opponent.
Our coach says he wants Chelsea lol
And Real Madrid only at the final


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 8, 2012)

Harumy said:


> I just want to know who is Benfica next opponent.
> Our coach says he wants Chelsea lol
> And Real Madrid only at the final



Chelsea? Lol! They aren't gonna beat Napoli.... I bet you guys are gonna get APOEL.
I for one would love to see Milan draw Madrid and  a rematch of Barca vs Bayern.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 8, 2012)

I knew City wouldn't win, I love them but we just don't seem to have it in us yet to go all the way in a European competition  We need to get a few more home trophies before we can really go for gold


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 9, 2012)

Iker Muniain, I have been talking about this guy for over a year, people finally noticing him


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 9, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Iker Munian, I have been talking about this guy for over a year, people finally noticing him



super star in the making certainly

as for city and sporting, i will take a 1 nil away back to eastlands any day

3 away goals for bilbao was HILARIOUS! how weak and fragile those rags are


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 10, 2012)

So Bayern Munich are raping Hoffenhiem.
58th minute 7-0


Come on Robben deserves a hattrick.....


----------



## Satangel (Mar 10, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Iker Muniain, I have been talking about this guy for over a year, people finally noticing him


I've known him since they I noticed him in FIFA 10 career mode 
Hardly ever saw him play though.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2012)

Bring it on Mercenary City!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

2-0 Utd vs WBA, WBA also down to 10 men. 3 points added, good game!

Still 0-0, come on Swansealona!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

Swansea City, you've just earned yourself a "like" on Facebook!
FUCK YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2012)

Man Utd win and Man Shity lose.

fuck yeah Swansea!


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2012)

Take that Mancs!

They have a Sheik and his billions, we have Huw Jenkins and his billions of pennies! 

Back to back wins!

Back to back clean sheets!

Four more points and we can be assured of safety!

Swansea City 

I had a feeling we were going to win


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 11, 2012)

Woot! Top again! Rooney brace. Not sure if he can catch ArsenalVan Persie, but it might get close.


PS
So I heard City won... Swansea, that is.
I thought they were headed to finish level after the pen got saved. What a header.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2012)

*MANCS MILLIONS SWANS MILLIONS*
Hart 1.5 Vorm 1.5
Richards 0 Ash 0.4
Savic 6 Taylor 0.15
Clichy 7 Caulker 0 (Prob paid a loan fee)
K Toure 16 Rangel 0.02
Barry 12 Britton 0.5
Nasri 22 Allen 0
Silva 25 Sigurdsson 0 (Prob a loan fee)
De Jong 16 Sinclair 1.5
Y Toure 24 Routledge 2
Balotelli 24.5 Graham 3.5
*TOTAL £154m TOTAL 9.57*

*SUBS MILLIONS SUBS MILLIONS* 
Aguero 38 Tremmel 0
Pantilimon 3 Monk 0
Kolarov 17 Moore 0.85
Milner 26 Tate 0
Pizarro 0 (+ Loan ) Lita 1.75
A Johnson 7 McEachran 0 (Prob a loan fee)
Dzeko 27 Gower 0
*SUBS TOTAL £118m SUBS TOTAL £2.6m*

*TOTAL £272m TOTAL £12.17m*


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 12, 2012)

City still going to win the league.


Racing vs Barcelona.. it's almost as if the Racing players wanted to murder our players... just horrible tackles.
Iniesta had a t curling chipped effort that came off the post.. deserved to go in.... just for the effort


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 12, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> City still going to win the league.



Can I quote you on that?

Owait...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Mar 12, 2012)

That took longer than expect. The lads at PlanetSwans were laughing thier heads off it.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> That took longer than expect. The lads at PlanetSwans were laughing thier heads off it.


I'm sorry man, been too busy grieving AlterIWNet's takedown


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 13, 2012)

hard to believe you lot are so excited city lost away. need i remind you of the rags' results against newcastle or rovers?
the title was always going to be decided at the return derby

good late win for the arse, and i hope the toffs can beat liverpool tonight


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chelsea were amazing.
Their best performance of the season.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 15, 2012)

So... good riddance, AVB?


----------



## emigre (Mar 15, 2012)

Another dark day for Manchester football...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2012)

Kompany out of the team and they start fucking up, seriously. Sad for United, but they lost the game in the previous match, underestimating the opponent.

I'm happy we can focus 100% on the PL now, sadly City can do too.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 15, 2012)

Poor City!  I wanted them to win...
Since the 70/75 minutes Sporting started to kill time, hate that...
They didn't deserved it but that's football..

And i wasn't the only one screaming GOAL in the last second right?

Better luck next time...


----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Kompany out of the team and they start fucking up, seriously. Sad for United, but they lost the game in the previous match, underestimating the opponent.
> 
> I'm happy we can focus 100% on the PL now, sadly City can do too.


I don't think it had anything to do with United underestimating their opponent, they were just outclassed by Athletic Bilbao both home and away.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah Bilbao ran over manchester United.
Dont underrate them, they are one of the best teams in Spain at the moment.

In fact they could have scored 3 or 4 more


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2012)

if Man Utd wanted to win, they would have won..... its just once we where out of the champions league it was pointless.


----------



## Pheinte (Mar 16, 2012)

Manchester City? LOOOL

Sporting FTW!! (even though FC Porto is better)


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS*

The Swans are intending to put forward a planning request to increase the Liberty's capacity to 30k.

Plans for a new training ground AND academy are being finalized.

There will be money to spend on new players.

Caulkner is going back to Spurs.

All from the Swansea fans forum


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> The Swans are intending to put forward a planning request to increase the Liberty's capacity to 30k.
> 
> ...



you should check man city forum, "bluemoon". they are signing messi.


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2012)

I should have clarifies. The Swans fans forum wasn't an internet forum but an open meeting between the chairman, manager and fans. Everything is factual.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2012)

Flame said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > *BREAKING NEWS*
> ...


Uh yeah, that's not going to happen. If Messi wants to really become the greatest of all time, he better win as many clubtrophies as he can. Because him winning the World Cup really isn't going to happen


----------



## Flame (Mar 16, 2012)

Turkish FA bans flares - Turkish fans respond


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2012)

Flame said:


> if Man Utd wanted to win, they would have won..... its just once we where out of the champions league it was pointless.


I get it now, so you're saying that Ferguson's team talk before the match must have went something like this, "Listen boys, I want  it look as though were playing Barcelona and not Athletic Bilbao, I  want you to let them outclass us on every part of the pitch,  and most importantly make it appear that we lack technical ability. We want them to humiliated us"


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 17, 2012)

Flame said:


> if Man Utd wanted to win, they would have won..... its just once we where out of the champions league it was pointless.


So they did not want to win in order to advance to the next round increasing their chances of winning a trophy.DOn't start with the It's the Europa League Crap, a trophy is a trophy.If your players don't want to win a trophy then they should have their asses slapped by Fergie.


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2012)

We've won again!

Three consecutive wins!

Three consecutive clean sheets!

Twelve clean sheets altogether this season 

And wales won the fucking Glad Slam


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > if Man Utd wanted to win, they would have won..... its just once we where out of the champions league it was pointless.
> ...


QFT, Bilbao was the better team overall, done. Saying Utd wasn't motivated is really dumb, they were motivated and they wanted to win, but Bilbao was way more motivated, this was a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity for them, to beat one of the biggest teams in the world. Congratz to them, again.

Swansea City really making a name for themselves, even on a local Club Brugge forum they are praising a certain Sigurdsson!


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2012)

Satangel said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


Its just a pity that ManU never took this seasons Champion League more seriously, because they probably would have won it.


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2012)

We're 8th now. Only three points off Liverpool! 

Christ, I hope we continue this form.


----------



## Flame (Mar 17, 2012)

Fabrice Muamba collapsed in the match against spurs. I Hope he gets better.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 18, 2012)

Messi's goal.I can watch it all day.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 18, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Messi's goal.I can watch it all day.


Terrible defense, although the panna from Messi was superb too. But how you don't foresee they'll do a 1-2 combination with Messi is beyond me. Same situation against a PL midtable team, wouldn't work.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 19, 2012)

Flame said:


> Fabrice Muamba collapsed in the match against spurs. I Hope he gets better.



The match was like canceled/postponed, right?

Damn, wtf happened to him? [haven't checked reports yet]


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 19, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Fabrice Muamba collapsed in the match against spurs. I Hope he gets better.
> ...


http://football.uk.reuters.com/leagues/premiership/news/2012/03/17/3B10EBF8-706D-11E1-9648-F61D8033923B.php


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 20, 2012)

If Messi scores today he will be barca's joint All time Top Scorer
2 goals will break the record


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 21, 2012)

So... Muamba's heart just inexplicably stopped for 2 hours [according to the reports I've read]? Damn. Something's gone seriously wrong there. Seriously, he should retire at once.





Spoiler



PS
Why is this incident so easy to make a Death Note joke out of? It makes me feel heartless and mean.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 21, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Muamba's heart just inexplicably stopped for 2 hours [according to the reports I've read]? Damn. Something's gone seriously wrong there. Seriously, he should retire at once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor guy. Also if he doesnt agree to retire, the whole of bolton will ask him to do so. Nobody want to lose such a man. And recently I read that his heart was now stable but his vital stats were now dwindling. Is this true?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2012)

City almost dropped another 2 points at Chelsea, sadly it didn't work out 
Not to be deterred, Utd will still win their 20th title!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2012)

Some shameless advertising this, but God I love Club Brugge 
This is such a great parody, made in honour of our qualification for the play-offs, during a teambuilding day 

[yt]93cS4pOv-JI[/yt]


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tottenham seems to have forgotten to dare or to do.

Also, that Mata freekick into the post was karma. They did not earn the opportunity in the first place. Tottenham were shouting at them to play the ball out as they [spurs] had a man down. Finally forced to foul. Damned cheats.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lolerpool.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 24, 2012)

Our next match just became a must-win, then...

Swans lost at home. Wow. Rare to see that nowadays.

Also, Arsenal won despite RVP not scoring. There's something wrong with that sentence...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 24, 2012)

Today's the first time two English players have scored for Arsenal in the same Premier League game since 1997.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxsz3BwUcCg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



i didnt understand shit.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it true that Neymar is being transferred to Barca in 54 million or 58 million?


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Is it true that Neymar is being transferred to Barca in 54 million or 58 million?



its just rumor at the moment.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 26, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> Is it true that Neymar is being transferred to Barca in 54 million or 58 million?


Wouldn't surprise me, although it's incredibly unnecessary, hypocritical and shameful. With so many debts, why the fuck would you spend that much money when you already have sufficient players on those positions! Messi/Villa/Sanchez/Pedro/Iniesta/... , not enough?
Seems to me more like a move of buying the player so the other team doesn't have him.


----------



## emigre (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't Barca and a number of other Spanish teams owe an insane amount of money to the government?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Don't Barca and a number of other Spanish teams owe an insane amount of money to the government?


Especially Real Madrid IIRC. Don't think there are much countries where football is used that much in politics than Spain.


----------



## Harumy (Mar 27, 2012)

Any Chelsea fans around here?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2012)

#BigGameToday


----------



## Satangel (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll love this @rockstar99  (and basically every football fan out there)

[yt]7aHey33vGdI[/yt]


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2012)

really hope Man Utd sign him this summer.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would also love to have him in arsenal, but IMO it's impossible now, we should've bought him some time ago when almost no one was interested aside from us. He'll probably end in one of those rich clubs.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 29, 2012)

We should of had 2 penalties.
Shit game.Shit Ref.
Going to fuck them at the Nou Camp.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe the refs thought y'all were diving?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Mar 31, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> We should of had 2 penalties.
> Shit game.Shit Ref.
> Going to fuck them at the Nou Camp.


That surely was bad stuff. Classes needed at camp nou.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 31, 2012)

San Siro pitch was also terrible, the ball was bouncing, players slipping.Same thing happened to Arsenal.


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> San Siro pitch was also terrible, the ball was bouncing, players slipping.Same thing happened to Arsenal.



i hate it when a ball bounces!


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

Zekrom_cool said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > We should of had 2 penalties.
> ...


QFT, Barca just wasn't on their usual level, bit silly and pathetic to look for excuses.... Calling the San Siro pitch in bad shape is just ridiculous, seeing they change the complete pitch (!!!) 3 or 4 times a season.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 31, 2012)

1-3 Manchester City-Sunderland

I'm really sad right now.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

Come on Mignolet, give us some good old Belgian magic


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 31, 2012)

2-3 City Sunderland

Still love Mario but I think its kinda late.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

2 goals are nothing, especially against that attacking force 
Come on, not over at all!


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 31, 2012)

We lost and if Tottenham wins we'll be tied  I'm counting on you Swansea!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 31, 2012)

This whole 'home stretch' part of the season is interesting.

Apparently, it makes Torres more likely to score, lulz. Or maybe he was channeling RVP, who coincidentally didn't score, hahaha.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

It's Man Utd's title to lose now.


----------



## emigre (Mar 31, 2012)

Roger Johnson is so shit...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL @ Liverpool. Also, WTF Reina?!?


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 2, 2012)

*sigh* @ Liverpool. They just keep disappointing.


At least Juve are still unbeaten and only two points behind Milan


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 2, 2012)

Not only was that hilarious and awesome, but before I set off for the ground I put a quid on 2-0 Cisse first scorer at 50/1.  So, good day all round.


----------



## CCNaru (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll just Park this here


----------



## emigre (Apr 2, 2012)

Post a bigger picture please. My mate on the moon can't see that pic.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously, ban all the divers based on camera's for at least 3 matches, we'll see how long they keep fucking up.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> -snip-
> 
> I'll just Park this here



why did you post that for?


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Seriously, ban all the divers based on camera's for at least 3 matches, we'll see how long they keep fucking up.



his such a fool, he could have scored.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 3, 2012)

Barcelona vs AC Milan.
So nervous.


----------



## Flame (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope barca lose.


----------



## emigre (Apr 5, 2012)

How the fuck could Rangers be in so much debt? They're making Risdale  look fucking frugal.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Apr 5, 2012)

Being badly run for around 15-20 years.
"For every fiver Celtic spend we'll spend a tenner"


----------



## Satangel (Apr 6, 2012)

Barca training, amazing stuff. Everyone who has ever touched a football will see how hard this is. Only one touch allowed too.

[yt]3RNfaIW5k1g[/yt]


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 6, 2012)

Nine goals in his first 8 games for Papiss Cisse, going to have to get me some of that goat curry he eats, that and Demba Ba's strawberry syrup is clearly concentrated goal juice.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Nine goals in his first 8 games for Papiss Cisse, going to have to get me some of that goat curry he eats, that and Demba Ba's strawberry syrup is clearly concentrated goal juice.



I went "ah fuck," for each of those goals today.


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Nine goals in his first 8 games for Papiss Cisse, going to have to get me some of that goat curry he eats, that and Demba Ba's strawberry syrup is clearly concentrated goal juice.



has Andy Carroll scored that much in his time at liverpool? lol no.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm on the Swans forum and some strange reason Newcastle fans are attempting to mock us.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2012)

If only we could afford to spend £10 million on a striker...


----------



## Satangel (Apr 7, 2012)

BlueStar said:


>


I read at some part in the game the possession was 80% (!!!) for Swansea, 20% for Newcastle. And still Newcastle won?!


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2012)

Newcastle defended very well/parked the bus in goal. And we lacked penetration up front. Probably didn't  help out top two goalscorers were on the bench.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 8, 2012)

Satangel said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They had the ball a lot, but weren't really doing much with it.  We were already winning so if they wanted to make ten passes in their own half as they slowly moved up the pitch, they were welcome to.


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2012)

When the fuck did Chelsea become a big club?

I was talking to someone earlier about this and he was going on about how Chelsea were a big club. In fact I swear almost half the clubs in the English league system beleive they're a big club. For example why do West Ham fans actually believe they're some sort of sleeping giant?


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 8, 2012)

Suarez would have been proud of that dive by Young.


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> When the fuck did Chelsea become a big club?
> 
> I was talking to someone earlier about this and he was going on about how Chelsea were a big club. In fact I swear almost half the clubs in the English league system beleive they're a big club. For example why do West Ham fans actually believe they're some sort of sleeping giant?



I believe it's because they always make it far in champion's league. They're still the most boring team ever imo though... they have no kind of football style.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 8, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> They're still the most boring team ever imo though... they have no kind of football style.



That's probably something to do with their ever-changing temporary caretakersmanagers. 

PS
Also, apparently the commentators/pundits thought it was more than fine to push someone, even if he was in an offside position. Yes, Young dove, but he was pushed, almost a yard away from the ball. Not one part of him touched the ball[they replayed it at halftime, zoomed in, and it was evident the ball wasn't touched until it got to the keeper] but the defender did, dive or not. Prob not a red, but to go on about it and ignore the fact that he was pushed, that's just pathetic.


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2012)

The title race is over now.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> The title race is over now.


I like this so much  United, brilliant move (which was wildly criticised and laughed at by some members here) to bring back Scholesy, what an extraordinary player. Truly remarkable come-back, a real catalyst in the MF.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 8, 2012)

^ THIS


----------



## emigre (Apr 8, 2012)

It doesn't hide the fact this is still a weak Man Utd side (well weak for Man Utd). Domestically, I think they'll be fine. In Europe, I really do believe they have some issues. It'll be interesting what will happen next season when City bring in a new manager.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> It doesn't hide the fact this is still a weak Man Utd side (well weak for Man Utd). Domestically, I think they'll be fine. In Europe, I really do believe they have some issues. It'll be interesting what will happen next season when City bring in a new manager.


And probably at least 15 new world class players.

United need to strengthen in midfield regarding Europe. Cleverley etc are not quite ready just yet.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 8, 2012)

Man City can bring in whoever they want......but without the right manager, all those ego's are NEVER going to play as a team when the going gets tough.
The Man City job will become like the Chelsea managers merry go round....no one will touch it if they sack Mancini.

Money can't buy you happiness.....or titles it would appear!!


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you arsenal!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Man City will win it next year.

Barcelona gonna win the league.
Valencia's keeper was fantastic.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 9, 2012)

Why would they sack Mancini? That's just such a stupid, short sighted move, FFS. Would be one of the stupidest thing they could do IMHO.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

Cuz Mancini isn't a winner. He isn't a bad manager but he certainly isn't what I would regard as a creme de la creme manager. Before anyone says "He won three consecutive Serie A titles!" Those titles were because of calciopoli, his record in Europe whilst at Inter was average at best.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 9, 2012)

Still he's probably better then whoever the new manger will be unless its someone real good I will not be pleased.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

> He is seen as one of the main proponents of the game's recent reminiscence of total football along with Barcelona's coach Pep Guardiola, and Swansea City's manager Brendan Rodgers.




I'd get this fella in. At least the football will be good. Mancini from what I've seen of him as a manager is far from the type of manager I would want in charge of a position of high pressure. His body language against Sunderland was that of someone who had given up.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> > He is seen as one of the main proponents of the game's recent reminiscence of total football along with Barcelona's coach Pep Guardiola, and Swansea City's manager Brendan Rodgers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a good fit but he and Bilbao have a good thing going on.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

At Bilbao, he can only do so much. At City, he can potentially achieve everything in management.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 9, 2012)

emigre said:


> At Bilbao, he can only do so much. At City, he can potentially achieve everything in management.


I guess your right but still the chances that City actually sign him to a contract seems to be slim.


----------



## emigre (Apr 9, 2012)

That's because the philosophy at City is lacks long term-ism and vision innit.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG GEEZUS emigre THAT IS THE EXACT SAME GUY I WAS THINKING OFF! Really true, I'm not shitting you, known him from the WC 2010, great stuff.

I can see City sacking Mancini and then choosing the wrong coach, let's hope they do


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome goal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYBv4w_jOLI&feature=related

One of the most exciting goals I've seen in person, a roar when he turned the first lad and then the volume just went up a notch with every player he beat.  Love the way he stays on his feet as well when that fella tries to foul him and just bounces off his ankles.

This is looking good reading for the Toon at the moment.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 10, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Man City will win it next year.


Can I quote you on that? I still seem to remember pulling this off last time around.





BlueStar said:


> This is looking good reading for the Toon at the moment.



Wow. Are they gonna get to the UCL? That would be cool, and seeing as Spurs are free-falling, it could happen.

Also, Krul, Ba and Cisse [and the other guys I can not name] certainly good enough for it.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 10, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Awesome goal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice goal indeed.... Saw it on my Twitter account, several footballers I follow that mentioned it.

Also on a football talk show in Belgium they also discussed City vs United, all the analysts agreed that it's better for football if United wins it, they at least have some kind of (longterm)-vision, and try to play with youth/invest in people. Sacking Mancini would be the stupidest thing they could do.
Furthermore they called Swansea the 'KV Kortrijk' of the PL (KVK also doesn't have that much money, but play excellent football and regularly beat much richer opponents).


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2012)

Liverpool truly are the gift that keeps on giving.

They're going into the Cup semi-final with their third choice keeper in goal.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 10, 2012)

Liverpool won... Carroll scored...
Is this the EPL or the Twilight Zone?


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> Liverpool truly are the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> They're going into the Cup semi-final with their third choice keeper in goal.



lol you never know, he might pull off some amazing saves. Hopefully.... :s


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2012)

Come on Athletico.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 11, 2012)

Need Liverpool to win the semi to cement 6th as an FA Cup spot, so hope that win gave them a morale boost.


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 11, 2012)

Madrid derby huh... hope it's a good one and Atletico actually put up a fight.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 11, 2012)

CR07 strikes again, that guy is really breaking all the goalscoring records so far..... Amazing stuff.


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2012)

fucking Manchester United! Why Don't You Win!


----------



## emigre (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah fuck! This has made ruined my day.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 11, 2012)

Flame said:


> fucking Manchester United! Why Don't You Win!


QFT, it's a shame but hopefully will just be a footnote for our 20th title.... 5 points is still good enough.


----------



## emigre (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually funnily enough, Swansea haven't lost four in a row since 2002. Damn I feel all retro now.

"Hmmm, we've signed some West Ham reserve called Leon Britton, I bet he's gonna be shit."


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 11, 2012)

Wanted Swansea to win... they play some good football. 5 points clear....I still don't see City overtaking Man Utd though, it will still be an interesting last few games. Especially since Tevez seems to be fit and in form again.

Del Piero does it again and Juve still unbeaten


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, that was shit. I almost regret staying up 'til 3 to watch it.

Also, balls to Wigan for QQ-ing their 'disallowed goal'. Hey, numbskulls, you start targeting the keeper, you don't expect to get away with it. And then they score off a phantom corner. That prob hurt Jones more than whatever it was that had him limping.


PS
Interesting to note that we haven't lost since January. January was when Scholes came back. Incidentally, he wasn't playing in this one, and if it's any further indication, we got owned in midfield.

God damn.


PPS
5 points. Eh, the league's been won by less point advantage.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 11, 2012)

The ref did his level best to help you out with lots of Fergie time however.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahaa classic!! Made my night that did! Yeah I live in Wigan but actually support Bolton, thus I hate the pie eating bastards lol.... however, and despite the result sending us into the relegation zone - awesome result! Tomorrow will be one of the few times I can't wait to get into work...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> The ref did his level best to help you out with lots of Fergie time however.



Wigan were time wasting like City were money-wasting, so it all evened out. 

Good result for them, still.


PS

And... we need to either get a fountain of eternal youth or clone Scholes. Damn. Not too sure Cleverley was all there either...


PPS

Anyway, out of the other day's headlines... FA Semis, anyone? Be fun to watch pool with their third-choice keeper on. [Reina and Doni are both still suspended, right?]. On the other hand... Chelsea and Spurs can't churn out a more boring 90-minute slog than the one they had a few weeks ago... can they?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 14, 2012)

So... Suarez has outright said he'll blatantly repeat his WC handball if that's what it takes to cheatwin their way into the FA Cup Final. What an utter c*nt.

Oh, by the way, he should look up what "derby match" means, because if he does do it, he would not be in for a good reception. Retard.


----------



## emigre (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope Everton win the cup.


----------



## emigre (Apr 14, 2012)

Carroll has completely justified his £35 million transfer fee.


----------



## emigre (Apr 14, 2012)

The Swans beat Blackburn rather comfortably. Thank fucking God. I guess that's PL status secured  for next season.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Carroll has completely justified his £35 million transfer fee.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........

Seriously ?


----------



## emigre (Apr 14, 2012)

Of course not!


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 14, 2012)

R.I.P Morosini... can only imagine how painful it is to see one of your teamates collapse and die right in  front of you. 

This is starting to happen really often now. Heart attacks on the pitch...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2012)

So... Tevez basically shits on his club, their supporters, and the people who pay him... they applaud him anyway. Cool.

Anyway, to more important news...

Another heart attack ["three successive cardiac arrests" according to the report I read... damn!] on the pitch. Sad ending this time. The fuck?!?!?



PS
Congrats to all you Swans supporters. Blackburn got destroyed good and proper last night.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 15, 2012)

Instead of punishing cheats like Ashley Young, referees reward them, hes no better than any other cheat.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 15, 2012)

Darn it, Young, against your old club? Really?

Also, what was that second "goal" in the Chelsea - Tottenham match? Awful.


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2012)

Well done to Reading on getting promoted. As a Swans fan, the classy behavior of the club after we beat them in the play off final really endeared them to me.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 17, 2012)

Bayern kicked Reals ass in the CL...

La Bestia Negra did it again, though in Madrid it`ll be hard!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 18, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> Bayern kicked Reals ass in the CL...
> 
> La Bestia Negra did it again, though in Madrid it`ll be hard!


You realize Madrid just has to score one to win right?

AT HOME


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 18, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Bayern kicked Reals ass in the CL...
> ...


You realize that if Bayern scores one, Madrid has to score 3 to win!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 18, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Master Mo said:
> ...


True true.
But Real is at home.


----------



## Flame (Apr 18, 2012)

Barca lose....... HA....


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 18, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...


TBH I also like it more when my team plays the last match at home but if Bayern isn`t able to at least score one in Madrid they definitely wouldn`t deserve it. But I am sanguinely!

But it would be amazing to have a final in Munich with Bayern participating in it


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 18, 2012)

Master Mo said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Master Mo said:
> ...


No what would really be amazing would be a Bayern v Chelsea final.
Why?
Cuz it wud be.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 19, 2012)

So... preview of the UCL third place playoff this weekend in the El Classico?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 19, 2012)

Shameful and incredible boring match for the neutral fan yesterday, just a disgrace. I can imagine 90% of the Chelsea fans being very happy now, but this was just very bad promotion for them.
Still Barca can fix this, but it's going to be really really hard.


----------



## Flame (Apr 19, 2012)

i see rockstar isnt posting!

i hope chelski dont win the CL.

i hope no teams win the CL.


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope bayern wins the UCL


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 20, 2012)

Could really care less about who wins the UCL, have other things to focus on... [number 20, here we come]

Though, if I had to pick sides... Anyone but Barcelona.


PS
Rumors about, uh... Gaitan, was it? A couple dozen million [25 to be exact, is what i read from reports] and two players?


----------



## luke_c (Apr 21, 2012)

Turns out after all that time on the floor Drogba actually did get an injury...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 21, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Turns out after all that time on the floor Drogba actually did get an injury...



Yeah, a freakin bed sore!!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 21, 2012)

Well that's it for Barca..... CR07 himself made the winning goal, it's over. Hopefully Barca wins the CL, doubt it though if you look at the level they play.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 22, 2012)

Real can beat Barca? No, really? LOL!


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 22, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Real can beat Barca? No, really? LOL!


Can real beat Bayern?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 22, 2012)

real do have an away goal. it's certainly possible.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 22, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> real do have an away goal. it's certainly possible.


QFT, and with one of the most productive attacks in the world, surely they should be able to score?


----------



## emigre (Apr 22, 2012)

Ignore what I said a few weeks ago about the title race being over.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2012)

Man Utd throw away 2 points today.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> Man Utd throw away 2 points today.



IMHO, that's not fair to Everton at all. Most teams would give it up at 3-1, or lose it all when it was 4-2. They fought back, and to be brutally honest, we conceded two very simple goals. I'm not sure SAF was happy with the defense after that.

Of course, I'd rather have the defense go naptime now than in the derby.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 24, 2012)

Fucks sake, how often is it as a Newcastle fan Barca might be able to do you a favour?  If there's one team you'd want to happen to be in your bloody corner, honestly.


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2012)

i didnt want barca to win the UCL. they win it all the time in recent history

i dont want Chelsea to win because they are another prem team.

i dont want real to win, because Ronaldo left Man Utd.



im left with bayern....... fuck sake.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Fucks sake, how often is it as a Newcastle fan Barca might be able to do you a favour?  If there's one team you'd want to happen to be in your bloody corner, honestly.


Right, if Chelsea win [which they won't], it doesn't matter who finishes fourth. If I were you, I wouldn't worry much.




Flame said:


> i didnt want barca to win the UCL. they win it all the time in recent history
> 
> i dont want Chelsea to win because they are another prem team.
> 
> ...


I want Real to win.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 25, 2012)

Chelsea was such a disgrace and bore to watch, football again lost yesterday. Although I must admit I wasn't rooting all that much for Barca in the CL, they fucked Utd twice in the finals already, wouldn't mind seeing someone else win it.

I'm rooting Chelsea for some local competition reasons


----------



## Flame (Apr 25, 2012)

ronaldo misses..... HA!

real are out...


----------



## emigre (Apr 25, 2012)

Ramos' penalty just hit my head


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, Final in our own living-room---- That`ll be amazing!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 26, 2012)

To Bayern Munich, the Champions of Europe!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 26, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> To Bayern Munich, the Champions of Europe!


No goddamnit, Chelsea come on!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry, just have more respect to the German Giants.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Sorry, just have more respect to the German Giants.


Me too actually, but if Chelsea win it, and they keep fucking up in their own competition (likely), our biggest rivals RSC Anderlecht won't play CL! That would be an excellent scenario for Club Brugge (the team I support the most). So yeah, Chelsea FTW!


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

So Guardiola's leaving Barca. Can't say I'm particularly surprised when you take into account he only committed himself to rolling contracts.


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2012)

Guardiola is butt hurt.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> So Guardiola's leaving Barca. Can't say I'm particularly surprised when you take into account he only committed himself to rolling contracts.


QFT, it was to be expected that he would drop Barca when the tide turned. A bit sad actually to see that happen, if you really love your club and want to prove yourself, you should just stay and bite the bullet.


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2012)

i wonder who Barca is going to get as they next manager?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2012)

Flame said:


> i wonder who Barca is going to get as they next manager?


A Dutchman? Recently-became-65-year-old-legend?


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > So Guardiola's leaving Barca. Can't say I'm particularly surprised when you take into account he only committed himself to rolling contracts.
> ...



To be fair, it was always well known he didn't enjoy management and the pressure.that came with it. This feels really inevitable, Sid Lowe's has said this would eventually happen around two years ago. It seems to me Pep has reached a point where he doesn;t want to do the job and this has transmitted to the players. If he feels he can't do the job, than he's doing the club a favor.



Satangel said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder who Barca is going to get as they next manager?
> ...



More chance of me getting the job...

Bielsa would be a natural choice, he's a good manager who follows the total football ethic.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Wouldn't be surprised to see a Dutchman taking the wheel now, really. Bielsa would be a good coach indeed, also likely to get the job.

Also the Cruyf insinuation was just me trolling, I wasn't serious, he's just raking the money atm, doubt he'll ever become a real manager in Europe again.


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

There's De Boar would be an outside choice.


Or Brendan Rodgers for a really fucking outside choice.


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

Fuck it, they've just given it to Tito Vilanova.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2012)

Vilanova (now coach assistant) will be next Barca manager (not as a stand-in, but a real successor)


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

Well it was fun speculating who the next Barca manager would be.


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, just have more respect to the German Giants.
> ...



Well, I really rather like the idea of Newcastle getting that outside chance at the UCL dream. I guess it shows how relatively detached I am, coz I only ever think of these competitions as a showcase of the best and most interesting teams in the continent.

My only real concern is United getting in, which they will, come hell or high water, so I hope you excuse my "I support who I think will win, regardless of the aftermath" attitude.

PS

So... Maybe next season we'll see just how much of Barcelona was Guardiola and how much of the club is based on other factors. I for one, think that if they cannot maintain a semblance to their play style [and swagger] now, they'll drop. Fast. Of course, some people are saying Mourinho might leave Real as well [wild speculation???], so it could get interesting.


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Maybe next season we'll see just how much of Barcelona was Guardiola and how much of the club is based on other factors. I for one, think that if they cannot maintain a semblance to their play style [and swagger] now, they'll drop. Fast. Of course, some people are saying Mourinho might leave Real as well [wild speculation???], so it could get interesting.



Cruyff laid the foundations for total football at Barcelona which has become Barcelona's philosophy. However Guardiola has fulfilled Cruyff's ethos and has taken Barcelona to a new level. Pep has been fortunate to have some excellent players at his disposal but he also leaves behind a strong first eleven with some talented players coming through. He's leaving a good legacy. The promotion of Tito, clearly illustrates continuation and the need for stability which should logically help Barcelona to success. Personally I still believe Barcelona still will be a dominant force at least in the short to medium term, they have cracking players and they don't need to rebuild but rather they need to refresh. 

And lastly,


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> [
> Cruyff laid the foundations for total football at Barcelona which has become Barcelona's philosophy. However Guardiola has fulfilled Cruyff's ethos and has taken Barcelona to a new level.



Well, actually, that's part of it. I don't really think that they can change the Philosopher and keep the Philosophy the same, so to speak. How the team ticks is determined by the guy who decides who, what, when, where, how and why.

To be honest, they won't be the same Barcelona, that's for sure. Not better or worse [time will tell on that], just different. It's inevitable, IMHO.

I guess, it's like a microcosm of our ever-present "What if SAF retires" subplot every few seasons now. Of course, we do have over a quarter of a Century now, so I guess my point here is, "Has this era had enough time for Barcelona to imbibe the things they were doing right?"


----------



## emigre (Apr 28, 2012)

New 3-4-3 formation for Swansea today. 2-0 up after five minutes.


----------



## emigre (Apr 28, 2012)

Why do you hate me Swansea City?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 28, 2012)

4-4, lol. Gotta love PL football.


----------



## emigre (Apr 28, 2012)

The real depressing thing is, this is not surprising me. This is so typical of Swansea.

EDIT: At least it beats being a Newcastle fan today.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> The real depressing thing is, this is not surprising me. This is so typical of Swansea.
> 
> EDIT: At least it beats being a Newcastle fan today.


To somewhat comfort you, it's the same with my favourite team. Especially in the beginning of the season, there were at least 5-10 games where we went ahead, 1 or 2 goals, and then always they could equalize or even win in the second half. ALWAYS. The management staff got so sick off it they decided to sack the manager when we went 4-2 ahead, and lost 4-5.


----------



## emigre (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm just going to laugh. It's not like we need the points.


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2012)

Newcastle in the UCL my ass.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 29, 2012)

Flame said:


> Newcastle in the UCL my ass.



Hey, I'm cheering for them Magpies! Getting into the UCL is the only realistic way for them to keep their players from being bought off, methinks.

Go Magpies!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2012)

Suarez hattrick was class. Wow. Just wow. Excellent pass + pressing by Gerrard one the first goal too btw.

Also; Torres scored a hattrick for Chelsea. The fun is over now


----------



## kakashi919 (Apr 30, 2012)

The commentator's reaction to Suarez's last goal was awesome lol. That third goal was simply awesome!
Title decider tomorrow~ Anyone thinks Tevez is gonna be the deciding factor?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 30, 2012)

Derby day.

Can't watch it live, though...

Life = Ruined


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2012)

fuck.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2012)

So uh Swansea, how about it? Care to open the gates and let us win 10-0?


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2012)

Satangel said:


> So uh Swansea, how about it? Care to open the gates and let us win 10-0?



We're going to get hammered next week aren't we? Thank fuck, we sorted out safety six weeks ago.


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know why but I think swansea will destroy united hopes, although I hope I'm wrong since I hate city.


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > So uh Swansea, how about it? Care to open the gates and let us win 10-0?
> ...



its all your fault, weeks ago you said the title was over, you jinxed us. >___


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not responsible for your team's ineptitude.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm not responsible for your team's ineptitude.



bollocks.


----------



## dice (May 1, 2012)

Won with £1 on Kompany to score first (40/1)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 1, 2012)

dice said:


> Won with £1 on Kompany to score first (40/1)


Should've bet a million


----------



## emigre (May 1, 2012)

I love how England in the last few days go through the process of appointing a new manager. And no one comments on it.


----------



## Flame (May 1, 2012)

And how the FA, fucked spurs season.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 1, 2012)

Liverpool better win FA cup.... their league form is in a mess.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 2, 2012)

Bayern gonna win


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 2, 2012)

180 minutes to win the league. [plus Fergie Time, lulz]

No sweat.

PS

England are fucked. Seriously... Hodgson??? Sorry, but I can't see you guys winning Euro 2012... or the Olympics.


----------



## BlueStar (May 2, 2012)

The English football team aren't competing in the Olympics so the appointment of Hodgeson makes no difference to that.


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> I love how England in the last few days go through the process of appointing a new manager. And no one comments on it.


Hodgson is a fair choice. I've been kept up-to-date via Twitter, so I've known it for a few hours now. Nothing to comment on actually. Far more pressing football matters atm!


rockstar99 said:


> Bayern gonna win


Oh you're back? Welcome!

Like I've explained several times before your post, I'm rooting for Chelsea.


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> dice said:
> 
> 
> > Won with £1 on Kompany to score first (40/1)
> ...


do you think if he had a million he would have bet a million?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 2, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> The English football team aren't competing in the Olympics so the appointment of Hodgeson makes no difference to that.



Host nation doesn't have a delegation? Or is it team GB rather than England? This is confusing.


----------



## emigre (May 2, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > The English football team aren't competing in the Olympics so the appointment of Hodgeson makes no difference to that.
> ...



Team GB. Managed by Stuart Pearce. It's a farce tbf.


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...


Football at the OS is a farce IMHO. Just doesn't belong there, not in this form at least. I think they should make it U23 players only, or only for players that really want it and live for it. Not for the majority of players who have played a very long season, then European Championship football and then again Olympics, that's just too much.


----------



## emigre (May 2, 2012)

Personally I think football at the Olympic games should be for amateurs.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 2, 2012)

Flame said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > dice said:
> ...


Of course not.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 2, 2012)

Demba Cisse take a bow son.... anyone else see his second goal tonight?! If he's got the same boots on this weekend City will be shitting themselves!

Hodgson's come in at the right time, honestly we might as well turn up at Euro 2012 and play for the experience, I can't honestly see us getting past the group stage whoever is in charge - any progress past that and he'll be applauded, crash out at the first hurdle and he'll blame a lack of time to prepare..... he's laughing whatever happens....


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2012)

COME ON NEWCASTLE!!




emigre said:


> Personally I think football at the Olympic games should be for amateurs.



how would that work?


----------



## lokomelo (May 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Personally I think football at the Olympic games should be for amateurs.


from 1930 to 1980 the Olympic football was for amateurs only. Obviously it did not work.


----------



## emigre (May 2, 2012)

The admittance of professional footballers was to make olympic football interesting. Amateurs at the olympics did work, it's just that it didn't have a large amount of interest because there are professional tournaments which gorged the attention of the general public. Even in its present form, olympic football is a highly unimportant tournament, at best its a glorified youth tournament. Than again, football is an olympic sport.

If you;re going to have football there, than give to the players who would appreciate it. Ergo amateurs and the corinthian spirit or at teh very least semi-professionals.


----------



## Satangel (May 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> The admittance of professional footballers was to make olympic football interesting. Amateurs at the olympics did work, it's just that didn't have a large amount of interest because there are professional tournaments which gorged the attention of the general public. Even in its present form, olympic football is a highly unimportant, at best its a glorifies youth tournament. Than again, football is an olympic sport.
> 
> *If you;re going to have football there, than give to the players who would appreciate it. Ergo amateurs and the corinthian spirit or at teh very least semi-professionals.*


Exactly what I'm thinking (and sort of posted before). So true, I think you'll be doing all the professional footballers a pleasure to just let them rest during the Olympic Games.
I would love to see it U23 or even U19, just to see new talent of new countries pop up. Nothing more exciting than watching the U19 of Belgium play at the moment, there are amazing players and they really still love football, and not money.


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2012)




----------



## BlueStar (May 3, 2012)

What a fucking goal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysuQdnA2X_Y


----------



## Flame (May 3, 2012)

did you post that video, so we can see that Chelsea hot physio.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 3, 2012)

Congrats to La Liga Champs Real Madrid. Finally got that monkey off their backs.

Damn, what a goal. Also, 10 minutes of stoppage time? LOL


----------



## Satangel (May 3, 2012)

What a fabulous strike of that Cisse guy. Wowowowowow. That is just amazing.


----------



## emigre (May 5, 2012)

I think the linesman made an excellent decision there based off the immediate replays.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah... it was a good decision. It did look like it crossed the line, but from his veiw it's nearly impossible to tell. I don't think Liverpool deserved to win that anyway, they played a horrible first half and only looked dangerous when Carrol came on. Enrique played a horrible game and Spearing was a little shaky. Reina...well I think he should have saved that Ramires goal, but oh well.


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2012)

Come on Newcastle!


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 6, 2012)

I'm just cheering for United tonight. Nothing wrong with that, I gather?   

Go United!!!


----------



## Satangel (May 6, 2012)

Swansea 10-0 is trending on Twitter


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2012)

the title race is over....... QPR shit......


----------



## Satangel (May 6, 2012)

Flame said:


> the title race is over....... QPR shit......


Never say never 

But honestly, I'm not giving a shit about that anymore. RSC Anderlecht just became champion here in Belgium, in a foul and unjustified. Referee was complete shit, and Club Brugge deserved to win (even the English commentator said it, who doesn't follow our league). I'm so fucking pissed off right now


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2012)

C'mon boys, let's ruin Manchester Red's title challenge.

Mark 'most creative player in Europe' Gower is going to eat them for fucking breakfast.


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2012)

I fucking love Ashley Williams.

EDIT: Now Leon 'has a higher passing completion percentage' Britton is on. The comeback starts now.


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2012)

Decent second half performance from the boys.


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2012)

i didn't even watch the match, that's how much i think the title race is over.


----------



## adamshinoda (May 6, 2012)

FORZA INTER MILAN


----------



## lufere7 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks god that neither tottenham or Newcastle won, for a moment I thought we wouldn't classify for CL.


----------



## emigre (May 6, 2012)

Swansea 
Doing their part in killing a team's title challenge


----------



## kakashi919 (May 7, 2012)

Juve are champions of Italy again! YES!!!


----------



## Tanas (May 7, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> I'm just cheering for United tonight. Nothing wrong with that, I gather?
> 
> Go United!!!


Well at least your're still cheering, unlike some






Flame said:


> i didn't even watch the match, that's how much i think the title race is over.


What a pathetic so called supporter you are. I'm guessing that you're not from Manchester?


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 7, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just cheering for United tonight. Nothing wrong with that, I gather?
> ...



LOL. I've watched us lose the title to Chelsea at least once [fucking cable, should've seen more seasons, really]. Seen us dropped outta the FA Cup against teams from lower divisions. Get thrashed not once but twice by Barcelona in the UCL Finals.

I never stop cheering.

Heck, we're so maligned a team no one bothers to look properly at the fucking Premier League Table to see we're still marching, even point-for-point with those blue pretenders.

Its just a season. Not even fucking over. Why stop now? Ridiculous.

GGMU!!!


----------



## Flame (May 7, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just cheering for United tonight. Nothing wrong with that, I gather?
> ...



yo man, im a guy who thinks the cups half empty. im preparing my self for the truth, its gonna be a long summer.


----------



## Tanas (May 7, 2012)

Flame said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami357 said:
> ...


...


Come on West Ham, one Welsh team and its thugs are more than enough for the premier league.


----------



## emigre (May 7, 2012)

As a Swansea fan, I can't help but laugh at how Cardiff find themselves in positions of winning glory but fucking it up. They are the Prometheus of football.


----------



## BlueStar (May 8, 2012)

So a Man U fan who can't even be bothered to watch his team if he doesn't think they're winning a trophy, there's a surprise. I guess if they have a slump and aren't challenging for the title regularly any more you'd stop following them altogether. Some fan.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> So a Man U fan who can't even be bothered to watch his team if he doesn't think they're winning a trophy, there's a surprise. I guess if they have a slump and aren't challenging for the title regularly any more you'd stop following them altogether. Some fan.



i would love it if you don't finish 4th. love it.


----------



## lufere7 (May 9, 2012)

I would love if we finished 3rd and newcastle 4th I quite dislike spurs.


----------



## BlueStar (May 9, 2012)

We've had a great season no matter what now. After last night's result we can't finish lower than 5th and we're still capable of getting as high as 3rd on the last day, which is an amazing achievement considering the resources of the clubs around us and the fact we were playing in the Championship two seasons ago. Got my tickets for Everton away and the last day of the season is going to be a party no matter what happens because we've done ourselves proud and I know I'm off on a European adventure next season. Frankfurt was great and I'm hoping for a draw against someone like Roma to make a holiday out of it. 

Of course whoever does get fourth is not assured of a place in the Champions League group stages anyway, because Chelsea have a good chance of winning it and taking England's fourth CL spot to defend the title. 

Just think, if only Newcastle hadn't taken 4 points off Man U they would have the title wrapped up by now. Although I guess there'd still be no point in you watching the last game.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 9, 2012)

Following their F.A. Cup win on Saturday, Chelsea fans have signed a one year extension to remain at the club. The fans, who signed from Blackburn in 2003, had been strongly linked to Manchester City.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 9, 2012)

What's the craziest transfer rumor so far?

Aside from those lunatic ravings of City fans that they will buy Ronaldo, of course...


----------



## rockstar99 (May 9, 2012)

The Man i sgoing to end with a trophy.Damn I'm going to miss him so much.


----------



## emigre (May 9, 2012)

Monkee3000 said:


> Following their F.A. Cup win on Saturday, Chelsea fans have signed a one year extension to remain at the club. The fans, who signed from Blackburn in 2003, had been strongly linked to Manchester City.



The problem with that joke if they were Blackburn fans in 2003, they would have stayed with the team after their relegation in 1999.

And secondly, did Blackburn actually get glory hunters?


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> What's the craziest transfer rumor so far?
> 
> Aside from those lunatic ravings of City fans that they will buy Ronaldo, of course...


Kagawa and Eden Hazard are sure to play in the PL next season, they've both confirmed that. Kagawa is more likely going to Utd, while Hazard still has to decide.


----------



## pwsincd (May 13, 2012)

Did you know that Manchester City last won the title in 1968? Of course you did. Did you know that they went into the last day of that season level on points with Manchester United, who blew their title chances by losing against Sunderland?    Bizarre...

COME ON QPR DO US A FAVOUR


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> Did you know that Manchester City last won the title in 1968? Of course you did. Did you know that they went into the last day of that season level on points with Manchester United, who blew their title chances by losing against Sunderland?	Bizarre...
> 
> COME ON QPR DO US A FAVOUR



I did. Cause I listen to the Guardian's Football Weekly .

My predictions for the day:

City to win the title

QPR to stay up

Arsenal and Spurs to in the top 4.

I wouldn't be surprised none of my predictions happen because everyone seems determined to just to bottle it.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

I will be amazed if Liverpool don't beat Swansea today.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Fucking hell...


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Barton is a disgrace again.


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Barton is a disgrace again.


QPR still managing to hold on, come on!


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

QPR winning now! FFS


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> QPR winning now! FFS


Still nothing has happened, it can turn in a matter of minutes. When that 2-2 comes they better brace themselves. Come on Utd/QPR!!!!


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Who ever wins the title today should always be remembered as the team, who have bottled it the least.

Its like they're snatching defeat at the jaws of victory.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Game fucking on.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> My predictions for the day:
> 
> City to win the title
> 
> ...



Oh look


----------



## Satangel (May 13, 2012)

Fuckers, just started to believe in it. Fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## pwsincd (May 13, 2012)

i am totally lost for words , that was amazing , well done city . 

season came down to 60 seconds of football.. TOTALLY DEVASTATED !!!


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Swansea finish 11th. 

Fantastic season. 

Danny Graham


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 13, 2012)

Eh, we lost. Goal difference, guess that's the money talking. It's not so bad, losing to pure mathematics.

Too bad Newcastle didn't get into the top 4. I was really pulling for them.

PS
Not sure how QPR held on for that long, what with playing away with only 10 men.


PPS
The hate barrage is prob coming... LOL
GGMU!!!


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2012)

Qpr almost did it...... BUT FUCK SAKE, last minute. Damn!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 13, 2012)

That game was just...Amazing


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 13, 2012)

I have to LOL tho @ the Noisy neighbours......come back when you win 20 titles and make some noise. United will take it back next year as they have done over the last 20 years. They make teams to win Championships, not buy them.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Are there any fans of the Manchester teams actually from Manchester?


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 13, 2012)

LOL....I thought everyone knew the answer to that!!! I'm actually a Celtic fan, just don't like the way Man City have bought the title (even tho they nearly blew it today) but I don't care who you are, you have to admire Fergies record since becoming Man U manager.


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> LOL....I thought everyone knew the answer to that!!! *I'm actually a Celtic fan*, just don't like the way Man City have bought the title (even tho they nearly blew it today) but I don't care who you are, you have to admire Fergies record since becoming Man U manager.



Now your username makes sense!


----------



## rockstar99 (May 13, 2012)

Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.


----------



## pwsincd (May 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Are there any fans of the Manchester teams actually from Manchester?


Born and bred...in Manchester a RED!!!


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season* they were much better*.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.



They won the title on goal difference...


----------



## Sick Wario (May 13, 2012)

CITY never make it easy

that is all


----------



## Zalda (May 13, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.


I stopped reading at "Deserved title win for City."
kthxbai


----------



## emigre (May 13, 2012)

Zalda said:


> I stopped reading at "Deserved title win for City."
> kthxbai



It is deserved. They finished top after 38 games. That's deserved.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 13, 2012)

Zalda said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.
> ...





Zalda said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.
> ...


How many games were City top for?, City got the double over United.City scored the most goals in the league.City had a better defensive record than United, City stepped up in the latter half of the season with some good performances when United started dropping points.Also what emigre said, if they are top after 38 games they deserve it, not like the cheated it or something.


----------



## BlueStar (May 13, 2012)

On my way back from Everton and every service station is packed with city fans moping about and looking decidedly unexcited for some reason. Thought they were playing at home?!


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2012)

i feel pissed, so fucking close.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 14, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.



Deserved title win for Real Madrid. If you look at them and compare them to Barcelona over the course of the season they were much better. Only [inser number here, cos I never fucking cared] trophies for Barcelona, hopefully the start of a decline. I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread [don't we all?] so yeah.


XDD

Peace.

PS
You were right.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)

Manchester City fans haven't been this happy since they were Chelsea fans.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Manchester City fans haven't been this happy since they were Chelsea fans.
> ...



I'm half British, half Turkish thread/


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> Manchester City fans haven't been this happy since they were Chelsea fans.



American Manchester United supporter complaining about glory hunters...


----------



## Tanas (May 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


Oh the irony.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



what irony, you racist piece of shit?


----------



## luke_c (May 14, 2012)

I don't think Tanas was trying to invoke racism but was instead saying it was ironic how you support City despite being Turkish. 

I personally don't understand why everyone cares about who everyone else supports, I started supporting Chelsea about 10 years ago and the closest team to our location then was probably Arsenal, I can't remember why I started supporting Chelsea either, probably just so I could argue with everyone else from School. I still support my local team Southend as well though! 

In other news, I'm hoping Barton gets a very lengthy ban.


----------



## Tanas (May 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


You dumb f****ing c**t.

Edit: Just to make it a bit more gbatemp friendly


----------



## kakashi919 (May 14, 2012)

.................What's with all the glory hunting stuff? 

Anyway, this season had its fill of dissappointment and epicness. Juventus' unbeaten season, Liverpool's horrible league form... Now I wonder if there will be very dramatic UCL final


----------



## Satangel (May 14, 2012)

1 thing is for sure:
Manchester United is still the biggest team in the PL and possibly the world if you look purely at the fans. And it'll take so much time for any other team to take that title away from them.


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> 1 thing is for sure:
> Manchester United is still the biggest team in the PL and possibly the world if you look purely at the fans. And it'll take so much time for any other team to take that title away from them.



Majority of those being glory hunters?


----------



## Satangel (May 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > 1 thing is for sure:
> ...


Maybe, but it's pretty safe to say City has way more glory hunters now, WAY more. I mean, today at school I encountered a guy who normally never checks football and would barely be able to name 5 PL teams, screaming "City City City" while I was discussing the United match with my friends.
It's so fucking annoying and striking, so many people from my Facebook suddenly going blue, fuck off.


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



As someone born in South Wales and raised in London. The number of Manchester United 'fans' I've met is phenomenal.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (May 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> As someone born in South Wales and raised in London. The number of Manchester United 'fans' I've met is phenomenal.


True true, I can really believe that. But I still think these sudden City fans are even worse. + the United fans who still say they are fans now are at least some what serious, sure it wasn't a bad season at all, but with City growing in popularity so fast right next to us you would expect them to also run over.


----------



## Smuff (May 14, 2012)

As the United fan's banner unfurled at Sunderland after City won said.......

19 - 3 
Big Deal

United will be back - City will fade away just as Blackburn and Ch€£$ki did before them.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 14, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.
> ...





Shinigami357 said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Deserved Title win for City.If you look at them and compare them to United over teh course of the season they were much better.Only one trophy for United, the community shield, hopefully start of a decline.I already know what people are going to say to me in this thread so yeah.Great day, now Madrid lose, I know they won the title but it would be nice to see them lose their last game.
> ...


Yup it was deserved for Madrid.
We were woeful in the league.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 14, 2012)

I think this thread has proven to be popular enough and to have enough longevity to earn a pin.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...



Never fucking mind him, man.

Apparently, the best way to gain respect as a football fan in here, is...

TO SET YOUR FLAG TO UK​
It's naive, really. You'd think people with brains would realize anyone can set their fucking flag to whatever they want and claim they were British or some shit.

Don't stoop to their level.

PS
I hope Tevez dies. I really do.


----------



## Flame (May 15, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Tanas said:
> ...



yeah man, tevez is a cock sucker for that banner.  tevez is classes cunt.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 15, 2012)

Nasri is mocking Arsenal now? Really?

Wow, these jerks need to take a cup of "calm the fuck down" and a little "shut the fuck up".


----------



## Tanas (May 15, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Nasri is mocking Arsenal now? Really?
> 
> Wow, these jerks need to take a cup of "calm the fuck down" and a little "shut the fuck up".


You sad sad glory hunting knobhead, wont be long before you and Flame are supporting Man City

Why not try and take a leaf out of a real Manchester United supporters book like *pwsincd (who by coincidence actually comes from Manchester)* and stop with all these embarrassing rants and maybe then people will  respect your opinions.

"The Glory Hunter is the one who always shouts loudest" which you and Flame have proven time and time again.

And don't you think its a bit ironic when you say that you hate Scousers, when in fact its a Scouser that you idolise the most? Now that's what you call irony, you dumb glory hunter.


----------



## Flame (May 15, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Nasri is mocking Arsenal now? Really?
> ...



im 24 and ive supported man utd for 19 years now, tanas you can support Man Utd too.

soo you and your mum can suck my dick.

in the words of the great Shinigami357... "GGMU!!!"

my surname is bait.


----------



## Tanas (May 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Shinigami357 said:
> ...


You honestly think me or my mum would even consider sucking your dick after it had been up  Shinigami357 shitter?  we wouldn't know what we'd catch.

In the words of Flame...


Flame said:


> i didn't even watch the match, that's how much i think the title race is over.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 16, 2012)

Ok guys keep a lid on the silly bickering I don't want to have to mod this thread, lets keep the discussion focused on the beautiful game.

And by beautiful game I don't mean when all of your mums play with my balls.

AHAHAHA U MAD?


----------



## donaldgx (May 16, 2012)

so, how many GBP millions do you all think were deposited on QPR's bank account? 

joke aside, congratulations to man city supporters.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 16, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Nasri is mocking Arsenal now? Really?
> ...



What? Like the way you're so hellbent on supporting/defending City now? Bitch please.

Go on ahead with your bigoted rants. Doesn't faze me anymore. In fact your blatant prejudices are starting to amuse me.

Also... The last time I checked, my favorite player wasn't even British/English... He was Dutch. Too bad he retired, though.


----------



## BlueStar (May 16, 2012)

City have longer to go to catch up with Man U in the glory hunter stakes than they do to catch up with them on titles.

As for City fading away or the balance of power shifting, I think a lot is going to depend on what happens with Man U when Fergie goes.  They've had the luxury of complete stability and certainty in their manager's ability for a long time now and it might be a bit of a culture shock to no longer have that.


----------



## emigre (May 16, 2012)

The King is Dead. 


Or to be more precise sacked.


----------



## luke_c (May 16, 2012)

Why the hell did Hodgson choose Downing over Anderson, pretty sure Downing has literally done nothing at all this season. Would of even chosen Sturridge over Downing. Bit surprised Cahill is there instead of Ferdinand as well.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> The King is Dead.
> 
> 
> Or to be more precise sacked.



Saw the news this morning.... it's a bit disappointing imo. I'm sure he could have helped the club a lot more next season.


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Why the hell did Hodgson choose Downing over Anderson, pretty sure Downing has literally done nothing at all this season. Would of even chosen Sturridge over Downing. Bit surprised Cahill is there instead of Ferdinand as well.


Bit sad for Ferdinand he can't go, he'll be gutted .... Although it's an excellent move for United, the way he's been playing too, what a great player. It's sad Kompany also has some time to rest now for the City fans, they are lucky Belgium just keeps fucking up.

Looking forward to Euro 2012! Can't wait for Welbeck his performances, what a great season for him.


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2012)

luke_c said:


> Why the hell did Hodgson choose Downing over Anderson, pretty sure Downing has literally done nothing at all this season. Would of even chosen Sturridge over Downing. Bit surprised Cahill is there instead of Ferdinand as well.



i agree Downing was shit all season.

i dont understand why he didn't pick Ferdinand too.

i hope he plays rooney and welbeck up front.


----------



## lufere7 (May 17, 2012)

Relevant:


----------



## rockstar99 (May 17, 2012)

Everybody taking a dig at Tevez.
Fergie said City would never win the title in his lifetime, he should stop acting so fucking cocky if he wants frikking respect.
He deserved that poster from Tevez, if he can say whatever shit he wants so can Tevez.

Also like Tevez said
""It seems like Ferguson is the President of England," Tevez told reporters at Ezeiza airport as he returned to Buenos Aires.

"Because every time he speaks badly of a player or when he always talked rubbish about me, I never went out to say he had to apologise. When you mess up you should go out and apologise, but I do not apologise.”


----------



## Zalda (May 17, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Everybody taking a dig at Tevez.
> Fergie said City would never win the title in his lifetime, he should stop acting so fucking cocky if he wants frikking respect.
> He deserved that poster from Tevez, if he can say whatever shit he wants so can Tevez.
> 
> ...


does England even have a president? god that guy is stupid as shit.
of course SAF has loads of influence everywhere he goes, he's practically a living legend and one of the best managers to ever walk the earth. what a good striker from argentina with some mental problems thinks about him doesn't matter to anyone else than tevez himself.


----------



## Monkee3000 (May 17, 2012)

Duran Duran to record England song for Euro 2012 “His name is Rio and he watches from the stand”


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2012)

FAO Liverpool fans.

Excited at the prospect of Bob Martinez?

I do have to laugh at one of our former managers, potentially managing one of the famous names in english football.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 17, 2012)

Monkee3000 said:


> Duran Duran to record England song for Euro 2012 “His name is Rio and he watches from the stand”


Duran Duran.
My math teacher was telling us about them.


----------



## BlueStar (May 18, 2012)

I see detestable cheat Solskjaer is being linked with the Villa job, as if I needed another reason to hope they go down.


----------



## emigre (May 18, 2012)

Buck 

And it looks like we have a realistic chance at signing Gylfi !


----------



## Satangel (May 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Buck
> 
> And it looks like we have a realistic chance at signing Gylfi !


That Rodgers guy, he's your current manager too? Or just ex-manager?
Respect nonetheless


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Buck
> 
> And it looks like we have a realistic chance at signing Gylfi !


If you sign Gylfi then you have a future star.
And if you have a future star then you have a future winning team.
And if you have a future winning team then you win games.
And when you win games you win competions.
And when you win competitions you become sucessful
And when you are succesful you become Champions.
And when you become champions you don't need to swtich to DirecTV


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 19, 2012)

UCL Finals today. The broadcast here is so delayed, I'm not sure it's worth watching when I'd already know who won beforehand.

I still think Bayern will win.


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> UCL Finals today. The broadcast here is so delayed, I'm not sure it's worth watching when I'd already know who won beforehand.
> 
> I still think Bayern will win.


I'm rooting for Chelsea so hard, if they win my local favourite team, Club Brugge FC, will get a much better opponent in the CL qualifiers 
It's so important moneywise.


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > UCL Finals today. The broadcast here is so delayed, I'm not sure it's worth watching when I'd already know who won beforehand.
> ...



im sorry but i want Bayern to win. fuck Chelsea.


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2012)

Dobbie doesn't get his third consecutive play off final


----------



## rockstar99 (May 19, 2012)

#Bayern


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2012)

I hope someone shoots Adrian Chiles. ITV should not be allowed to  broadcast sporting events.


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2012)

Where are the fucking goals!


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2012)

This game is fucking mental.

And yes, I am completely aware I'm talking to myself.


----------



## lufere7 (May 19, 2012)

Damn it, I wanted bayern to win 
Well, at least this leaves totteham out of CL


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 19, 2012)

Well done Chelsea but especially Di Matteo. Not a big fan of Chelsea but I sincerely hate Robben and Ribery.....couple of little cheating scumbags and I'm glad Chelsea won from a British perspective


----------



## emigre (May 19, 2012)

As someone who detests Chelsea and what they stand for, I'm pretty pissed off.


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2012)

Yes fuck yeah, CFC needed to win to do my favourite team a massive favour, so glad they pulled it off. Drogba's goal was amazing stuff, moment of the night was Müller's celebration though 
Of course Bayern should have won from a neutral fan's perspective, especially if you look at the stats, but I don't give a rat's ass about that.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2012)

Undeserved


----------



## luke_c (May 20, 2012)

Bye bye Spurs


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Undeserved


True, but like I said in my post above you, I couldn't care less.

Next to that, Chelsea's defending and dedication was admirable, they really know how to put down a defense. Impressive.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 20, 2012)

They were not even defending THAT good. Made loads of mistakes but Bayern didnt have their shooting boots on.

Also Gomez should take penalties over Robben, dont remember the last time he missed


----------



## Master Mo (May 20, 2012)

still don`t understand what happened yesterday... Never saw a game like that.


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> They were not even defending THAT good. Made loads of mistakes but Bayern didnt have their shooting boots on.
> 
> Also Gomez should take penalties over Robben, dont remember the last time he missed


How many shots were on target? 4?
That's not that much at all, Robben has fired a ball out of the stadium 3 times or so, wow, big chance!
Gomez was really really bad, Kroos his shots weren't all that special too. They had loads of shots and corners, but real threats? Not that much.

Chelsea was more impressive against Barcelona (if you can appreciate good defending), but still good job yesterday, especially without your captain.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 21, 2012)

Well, if DiMateo [spelling???] still doesn't keep his job, then something is very wrong...


PS
What's with all this damn internet shit about Hazard?


----------



## Satangel (May 21, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Well, if DiMateo [spelling???] still doesn't keep his job, then something is very wrong...
> 
> 
> PS
> What's with all this damn internet shit about Hazard?


They should already have kept him (if he wants it too) after the Barcelona display.

Hazard has said in the Belgian press (he's from Belgium if you didn't know) and he says _Manchester _or Chelsea. So he hasn't specified United or City yet.
He's one of the most talented young players in the world (I would rate him top 10 attacking midfielders in the world) so of course there's a lot of fuzz about it.


----------



## Flame (May 25, 2012)




----------



## emigre (May 26, 2012)

My word, England are fucking horrible to watch.


----------



## Satangel (May 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> My word, England are fucking horrible to watch.


Apparently Gerrard thought a friendly is a great time to tackle and injure some players? That leftback he kicked of the field is a player of my favourite team, he better get his dirty paws of him.


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

*	Swansea City agree fee to sign Gylfi Sigurdsson from Hoffenheim*




> Swansea City have agreed a fee of about £7.2m with Hoffenheim to sign loan midfielder Gylfi Sigurdsson, BBC Sport Wales understands.



Source

MOTHERFUCKING YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

HE SIGNS, HE's OUR BIGGEST AND POTENTIALLY MOST IMPORTANT SIGNING IN OUR HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE SIGN HIM, HE HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE OUR GREATEST EVER PLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE'S THE MOTHERFUCKING SIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

THE SIG>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>EDEN 'TROLLING' HAZARD

FUCK YEAH BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2012)

so your happy, am i right?


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2012)

He's so trolling about Hazard, but seeing how he's really really happy that Sigurdsson must be a great player!
I'm glad for you emigre! How Hoffenheim let him go after such a great season is beyond me actually, although 7 million pounds for a loanplayer is out of my footballeague's world


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2012)




----------



## emigre (May 27, 2012)

Flame said:


> so your happy, am i right?



Nah, I'm not happy.

I'M MOTHERFUCKING ECSTATIC. 




Satangel said:


> He's so trolling about Hazard, but seeing how he's really really happy that Sigurdsson must be a great player!
> I'm glad for you emigre! How Hoffenheim let him go after such a great season is beyond me actually, although 7 million pounds for a loanplayer is out of my footballeague's world




THE SIG IS FUCKING GODLY.

HOFFENHEIM ARE FUCKING CRETEINS.

ITS ALL THANKS TO THE £46 MILLION, WE GOT FROM THE PREMIERSHIP MONEY. £7 MILLION FOR THE SIG IS A MOTHERFUCKING BARGAIN AS HE'LL KEEP US UP AND THAN LEAVE FOR £20 MILLION WITH OUR FUCKING BLESSINGS.


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2012)

Also, chance to become your best player ever? Really? Or just too ecstatic atm to think clearly 
Anyway, I'm happy for you, Swansea is in no way any threat to Club Brugge KV and you're a cool guy, I'm rooting for them next season!


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

What the fuck is it with Hazard? Honestly choose a club you prick. He has a lot to learn from The Sig.




Satangel said:


> Also, chance to become your best player ever? Really? Or just too ecstatic atm to think clearly



When I started supporting Swansea, we were in the fourth tier of the league. I've seen some genuine shit play for us.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> What the fuck is it with Hazard? Honestly choose a club you prick. He has a lot to learn from The Sig.



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Flame (May 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> What the fuck is it with Hazard? Honestly choose a club you prick. He has a lot to learn from The Sig.



I agree, the Cunts got three big  european teams by the ballsack.


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2012)

http://sports.myjoyonline.com/pages/news/201205/87371.php

seems some sources think he has.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> http://sports.myjoyo...01205/87371.php
> 
> seems some sources think he has.



I refuse to believe anything until a club makes a statement. I've been burnt before.

Honestly though, this is such a tedious transfer saga,


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2012)

yeah...Patrice Evra made his mark on hazard , but im sure kompany has too .. god knows what chelsea have offered but im sure its mega bucks and more chance of first team games with drogba l;eaving


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2012)

pwsincd said:


> yeah...Patrice Evra made his mark on hazard , but im sure kompany has too .. god knows what chelsea have offered but im sure its mega bucks and more chance of first team games with drogba l;eaving


Kompany has said numerous times in interview he would like Hazard at City and praised him, for obvious reasons.

I thought it was Chelsea, but so glad it isn't for sure yet!

Also, Drogba vs Hazard? Drogba is a completely different player, comparing them is just stupid


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, Drogba  plays as the main striker whilst Hazard plays off the main striker as an attacking midfielder or quasi-playmaker.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> Yeah, Drogba  plays as the main striker whilst Hazard plays off the main striker as an attacking midfielder or quasi-playmaker.


+ just body anatomy, Drogba eats the likes of Hazard!

Lukaku as Drogba replacement + De Bruyne, Belgian attacking force


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Drogba  plays as the main striker whilst Hazard plays off the main striker as an attacking midfielder or quasi-playmaker.
> ...



Belgium- the new Netherlands. By that I mean a group of talented players fucking up due to the team hating each other.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2012)

*Belgian media are reporting "Hazard signs for CL winner"*

Source, his official Twitter


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

So he followed the money? 

This Panorama documentary about racism in Poland and Ukraine doesn't sound too good.


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2012)

wasnt a comparison , just figure he'll get more first team play at chelsea than either manny team.


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Well, I wouldn't mind being in a World Cup final and having a top 3 FIFA world team, even if they somewhat hated each other....
I don't have the feeling they hate each other, I just think they are too uncertain with each other around and especially that there are some important spots not yet filled with decent players. A midfielder connecting the defense with the other parts of the field, and a striker that scores and always plays especially.


emigre said:


> So he followed the money?
> 
> This Panorama documentary about racism in Poland and Ukraine doesn't sound too good.


Yup, moneyz all the way, although them winning the CL team was probably the real kicker, that's a nice feat. + a lot of Belgians there too, and London to Lille is basically done in 1-2 hours.

Don't have a great feeling about Euro 2012, or Olymipcs 2012 for that matter, just feel I'm going to be disappointed.... Spain isn't going to win I think, since both Puyol and Villa are definitely out and Xavi/Iniesta don't seem to have that godly form. Germany I could somewhat stand, Netherlands, no way. Fuck them.


----------



## emigre (May 28, 2012)

Who fucking cares about the Olympics?


----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2012)

emigre said:


> Who fucking cares about the Olympics?


London and maybe the whole of Great Britain? I don't know, just guessing you put all this money and effort in it, and I think it's never going to trump what I've seen in Beijing..... Sorry but that's the reality, that opening ceremony alone blew my mind. Not to mention all those records and that American getting 11 gold medals, holy FUCK.
These games are going to get some minor new records, but that's it I think....


----------



## lufere7 (May 28, 2012)

Dammit, Chelsea got Hazard so now United will get Kagawa, I wanted Kagawa here


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2012)

Liverpool really are run by incompetent twats.


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Who fucking cares about the Olympics?



I only care because I have a VPN and can watch the Canadian and British coverage. The coverage in America SUCKS!


----------



## freaksloan (May 29, 2012)

I see Cech signed a new 4 year deal with Chelsea.


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2012)

freaksloan said:


> I see Cech signed a new 4 year deal with Chelsea.


Amazed by the length of the contract, didn't expect it to be so long. Then again, 34 years old isn't THAT old for a GK.....
Too bad for Courtois though (also Belgian like me, and very talented youngster of Chelsea). Wouldn't be surprised if he went to another top team to actually play.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> freaksloan said:
> 
> 
> > I see Cech signed a new 4 year deal with Chelsea.
> ...



Cech has just turned 30!


----------



## Satangel (May 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > freaksloan said:
> ...


I know, I meant 30 + 4 at the end of his current contract. That isn't too old at all, if he keeps it up he might even get another contract by then!


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



Ok my bad, I misunderstood you there. But 4 years for a keeper is pretty reasonable if we refer back to old logic, of a keeper hitting his peak at 30. I'd say GK is the only position where you can offer a long term contract with little risk of decline in performance.


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2012)

Ahhh this Rodgers to Liverpool attention is really not good for my health...


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2012)

This Saturday the game against England on the mythic pitch of Wembley.... I'm actually starting to believe in our chances! With Kompany (still uncertain if he'll play), the Verminator and Fellaini we have some good to outstanding players who play in England, and with Lukaku and Hazard very eager to show themselves I'm getting more and more confident we can actually win.


----------



## BlueStar (May 30, 2012)

*Brendan Rodgers set to take charge at Liverpool*
By Pat Murphy BBC Radio 5 live

Swansea manager Brendan Rodgers is expected to be confirmed as the new Liverpool boss in the next 48 hours.

The clubs are understood to be discussing compensation for the 39-year-old, with Swansea likely to recieve a compensation payment of between £4m and £5m.

Wigan manager Roberto Martinez had been in contention after meeting with owner John W Henry in Miami last week.

But attention has since switched back to Rodgers.

More to follow.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 30, 2012)

Scholes has signed on for another year! Heck yes! Hazard who?!
Also, Ben Amos [though he's buried well behind DDG and Lindegaard] signed on for three years!

XD

Up next... Kagawa, apparently?


PS

Sneijder still on the line, according to some rumors? Modric, too?

Hm...


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2012)

jfpa;ga.fmngweiqwarlmgf;l.angaszg/bns\;nbhgml;bhmmj;beolpgjpatoja\mgmkljgaltlsmdglm.dmgsm.hsjmga;lgk.dn;adnmhg;syjem.dhm.dfmh,fmh,dhmmjlsyj.dsm;sdjky;srlmys.mb./xcmjhs;lfrdhyj';akmzd;/mbvl;.sdgjg.d,mv.zxcmbv.zdvmgzj.g.zklm;lkg;sdjgzslvfjmjz;posirks;gm/.zxkmy;ldxfjkh;xh;k


I knew Rodgers was always going to do this to us after what he did at Watford but this really does irritate me.
1) What happens regarding The Sig transfer.
2) Rodgers' behavior in the lead up, the Huw Jenkins went to Germany and agreeing a club record fee for The Sig.
3) Third consecutive manager whose left us for another club (Martinez to Wigan,, Sousa to Leicester)
4) WHY CAN'T A MANAGER JUST STICK WITH US FOR A BIT?! I know our training facilities are complete shit and we haven;t got a pot to piss in. But we do provide a good structure for the manager to succeed

But we'll be fine.
1) We have a good structure which has proved successful in progressing the club despite our managers ditching us.

2) Our chairman, Huw Jenkins is the actual linchpin in our success. As illustrated by his record of good appointments. In Huw we trust.
3) We're familiar to the situation.
4) We're used to the situation.
5) The majority of the players are used to the situation.
6) Compensation money is nice considering we usually don't have a pot to piss in.


----------



## Flame (May 30, 2012)

Germany is going to win euro 2012, because Germany always does well in Poland and Ukraine.


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2012)

I hope Rodgers fails at Liverpool. Him and Liverpool have been a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> jfpa;ga.fmngweiqwarlmgf;l.angaszg/bns;nbhgml;bhmmj;beolpgjpatojamgmkljgaltlsmdglm.dmgsm.hsjmga;lgk.dn;adnmhg;syjem.dhm.dfmh,fmh,dhmmjlsyj.dsm;sdjky;srlmys.mb./xcmjhs;lfrdhyj';akmzd;/mbvl;.sdgjg.d,mv.zxcmbv.zdvmgzj.g.zklm;lkg;sdjgzslvfjmjz;posirks;gm/.zxkmy;ldxfjkh;xh;k
> 
> 
> I knew Rodgers was always going to do this to us after what he did at Watford but this really does irritate me.
> ...



Speaking as a Manchester United fan, I can't say I know how you feel, but I sympathize with you. More so since the man who brought your team this far is boarding a long-since-sunken ship.

Best of luck to your Swans. [that's what they're called right?]

PS

Yes, I'm aware SAF's reign has lasted longer than I've been drawing breath. Damn.

And I hope he doesn't retire soon, either.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> I hope Rodgers fails at Liverpool. Him and Liverpool have been a fucking disgrace.



May i ask why Liverpool is hated so much? Besides the recent Suarez incident.


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> May i ask why Liverpool is hated so much? Besides the recent Suarez incident.



Some may go back to jealously of the 70s and 80s Liverpool teams and possibly also the aftermath of Heysel which saw English clubs banned from European competition, which would certainly have pissed off some teams who had qualified for Europe during that peroid. 

But I was born in 1990 and thus have never seen Liverpool win a title. My loathing towards Liverpool comes from the arrogance and inflated ego the club has and the general cuntery attitude of their fans, best illustrated a the treatment of Roy Hodgeson and Patrice Evra.The Suarez affair including Kenny Dagleish's conduct and statements made by the club have been appalling. The way the affair was handled was a disgrace and I can understand why people felt offended about it.

And lastly the way the way they've gone about replacing KD has been highly disruptive to Swansea and Wigan, trying to approach managers at clubs within a week was amateurish. They've gone about it poorly, you identify your target and go for him. Not the bastard way they've gone about it. There's a right way and a fucking stupid way, to do things. They've done the latter


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2012)

http://www.swanseacity.net/page/Latest/0,,10354~2793289,00.html

Statement from the club. BR wants out. We're discussing compensation. We better get the £5 million. If they can spend £20 million on Downing, they can certainly afford £5 million for Rodgers.


----------



## Flame (May 30, 2012)

Yeah Fuck Liverpool!


----------



## emigre (May 30, 2012)

Apparently the deal for The Sig is still on. Garry Monk is liaising with the player on the club's behalf.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > May i ask why Liverpool is hated so much? Besides the recent Suarez incident.
> ...



Yes I agree that the way they have been doing things recently is very dissapointing. I'm a Liverpool fan, but the way things have been done recently is just horrible.Dalgish's handling of the Suarez situation was even more dissapointing... I thought he was better than that. Even so imo they should have given Dalglish another season to build from season gone even though league form was quite shit. I really don't like changing managers so often... and really hoped Rodgers would stay with Swansea because they were really impressive, a great side imo.


----------



## emigre (May 31, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Even so imo they should have given Dalglish another season to build from season gone even though league form was quite shit. I really don't like changing managers so often...



Dalgish is a shit manager.End of. He hasn't done anything deserving praise since 1995. He took a Newcastle team which had finished 2nd to 13th within one season. He was next responsible for the Daglish-Barnes 'dream' team at Celtic. A shit manager who doesn't deserve another chance in management.

In Swansea news, we're getting £7 million for Rodgers and the backroom staff, the scouse scum have tapped up ​ appointed. Not bad for someone who couldn't get an interview at League One sides two years ago. Anyhows I;ve revised my opinion of Rodgers. I wish him good luck because he's going to need it. He's  being tasked with building a football club and he's certainly hasn't done that before.


----------



## Tanas (May 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Even so imo they should have given Dalglish another season to build from season gone even though league form was quite shit. I really don't like changing managers so often...
> ...


I hope that you'll be cheering for England in the Euros.


----------



## emigre (May 31, 2012)

Tanas said:


> I hope that you'll be cheering for England in the Euros.



It's like you can't disagree with me.

And


----------



## emigre (May 31, 2012)

If you give me a reason why I should maybe I would. Or even better why it is even relevant to the subject.


----------



## Tanas (May 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that you'll be cheering for England in the Euros.
> ...


So is that yes or no?


----------



## Tanas (May 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> If you give me a reason why I should maybe I would. Or even better why it is even relevant to the subject.


Here's a very good reason, your're quite happy to reap the benefits that the the English Prem awards to you, but your not willing to support the country's team that gives you these benefits and instead do the complete opposite, and whats worse you do it with a passion. And to be quite honest, I'm finding it quite funny reading your cry baby rants, over your once beloved manager and his decision to better himself.  I'm quite looking forward to Swansea City decline and hopeful relegation next season.


----------



## emigre (May 31, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Here's a very good reason, your're quite happy to reap the benefits that the the English Prem awards to you, but your not willing to support the country's team that gives you these benefits and instead do the complete opposite, and whats worse you do it with a passion.



Where I have mentioned the England team? And also it's isn't the English Premiership. It's the Barclays Premier League. And we've earned our place by playing through the leagues with our small budget.




Tanas said:


> And to be quite honest, I'm finding it quite funny reading your cry baby rants, over your once beloved manager and his decision to better himself.  I'm quite looking forward to Swansea City decline and hopeful relegation next season.



I'm not disappointed by he departure. I'm disappointed in the manner and conduct of his departure in relation to Rodgers and Liverpool. If we decline so be it. We've been through worse and relegation from the Premier league won't bother me too much. Even than we have a developed footballing structure and Rodgers wasn't responsible for that, we'll be fine no matter what happens. All you've done is reinforce  why Liverpool and their fans are disliked.


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2012)

Tanas as a Manchester United supporter,  i support england............. does that make you happy? does it make you ecstatic?..... does it make you will good down below?


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, Mexico just won the Toulon tournament, not that important but it's nice winning a tournament with teams like France and Netherlands in it.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Well, Mexico just won the Toulon tournament, not that important but it's nice winning a tournament with teams like France and Netherlands in it.



Only an Arsenal fan could care about winning frivolous tournaments


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Mexico just won the Toulon tournament, not that important but it's nice winning a tournament with teams like France and Netherlands in it.
> ...


Hey I was speaking as a Mexico fan  Although we don't win anything either, so it's probably the same


----------



## Satangel (Jun 2, 2012)

Gameday, in a few hours kick-off at Wembley, England vs Belgium.....
Can't wait 

Also, apparently the English hotel waked our players up at 4.30 AM. Really?! Real polite and professional, thank you


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 2, 2012)

Heard it finished 1-0. Welbeck the scorer.

Cool.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Heard it finished 1-0. Welbeck the scorer.
> 
> Cool.


Yeah, pretty boring game to be honest, in the second half finally some chances for Belgium but we didn't deserve to win. Maybe a goal but England was just the better/more mature team.
Sweet goal from Welbeck too (assist from Young), nice finish. Looking forward to his Euro perfomance.....

But that goal wouldn't have happened if Kompany did play, he was uncertain and asked himself to be benched. Shame really, with him we could have played 0-0.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2012)

Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5
What reasons?????!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5
> What reasons?????!!!


Seen it too, but wtf is he talking about?

BTW, did you watch the match?
Apparently Cahill can't go to Euro 2012 now because of that push of Mertens, that's a shame.... Didn't think it was so serious.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Seen it too, but wtf is he talking about?



Rio was left out of the England squad for 'footballing reasons.' Kelly replacing him seems to insinuate, Ferdinand is being left for none footballing reasons i.e. Terry's trial for allegedly racially abusing his brother. Let's be blunt, Kelly is pretty meh as a player.




Satangel said:


> BTW, did you watch the match?
> Apparently Cahill can't go to Euro 2012 now because of that push of Mertens, that's a shame.... Didn't think it was so serious.



I was planning to, but I ended up having to take care of my niece and nephew. From what I've heard, I can't I'm sorry to have missed it.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Seen it too, but wtf is he talking about?
> ...


Ow that, he still going on about that? I knew that whole quarrel, if he's still going on about it he must really love playing for England....

Yeah you didn't miss that much, England very compact and dangerous on the break, Welbeck is just a real asset to any footballing team. Too bad Lampard isn't there. Never heard of Parker but that looks like such a dirty and sneaky player, what a player  A real fighter on the MF. Also, as to be expected there were some very dirty tackles and duels fought out, a joy to watch really. Fellaini vs Gerrard, so nice.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 3, 2012)

So... Kuyt sold for... 1 million?!?!? The hell is this?

Are Liverpool intent of purging their ranks of whatever talent they have left?


----------



## Flame (Jun 3, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Kuyt sold for... 1 million?!?!? The hell is this?
> 
> Are Liverpool intent of purging their ranks of whatever talent they have left?



to Fener too, i hate them, HA!


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 3, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> So... Kuyt sold for... 1 million?!?!? The hell is this?
> 
> Are Liverpool intent of purging their ranks of whatever talent they have left?



Just saw the news... honestly he is getting old and not as effective as before, but he still has a lot in him and scored some important goals. 1 million? really? for Dirk fucking Kuyt?! This really pisses me off....


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > So... Kuyt sold for... 1 million?!?!? The hell is this?
> ...



I doubt Kuyt fits in with Roders' tactics. Pass and move innit.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a little disappointed no one has asked my about my overall conclusions of Rodgers as a manager. Particularly as I actually know a good amount about his managerial career.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm a little disappointed no one has asked my about my overall conclusions of Rodgers as a manager. Particularly as I actually know a good amount about his managerial career.



I just read he may try to sign the Sig if the Swansea deal doesn't go through. What you think about that?


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wasn't there a clause where Rodgers couldn't sign any swansea players for a period of time?


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I just read he may try to sign the Sig if the Swansea deal doesn't go through. What you think about that?



When it became clear Rodgers was going to Liverpool, I accepted the deal was dead. According to Huw Jenkins (our Chairmen/God among men) the deal is still on but it seems clear the deal has stalled and he should have had a medical by now. If the Sig does join Liverpool or another club than I won't hold anything against him. He agreed to join us when it seemed the present environment was going to remain but Rodgers has left and he's well in his rights to have a rethink. Personally if he does join, I still think he'll be success no matter who comes in. Swansea have a structure in place and I still beleive he'd be great for us.

However it would reinforce my negative opinions about Rodgers about the manner he left. Admittedly a lot of way has to do with the moronic nature over Liverpool conducted the procedure. I'll make this clear, I think Rodgers is a very good coach and manager and he deserves a lot of credit and the manner in how he left was disappointing. However if he does hijack the deal for The Sig, it would leave a really sour taste. Particularly as Jenkins had spent a week in Germany to sort out the deal for Rodgers. And it would rubbish any notion Rodgers actually cared about the club. Rodgers is great with the media and had made a dozen or so articles about how he dedicated about establishing the club. He had really charmed the fans. Personally I never really bought into it too much and I can't say I was surprised at him leaving as swiftly as he did after what he did at Watford ( if you don't know about Rodgers' career pre-Swansea which isn't touched upon too much). Ultimately it would feel underhand yet not terribly surprising considering Rodgers and Liverpool.  




lufere7 said:


> Wasn't there a clause where Rodgers couldn't sign any swansea players for a period of time?



There is, but Siggy actually isn't a Swansea player. He hasn't signed anything yet. Ergo we're fucked regarding Siggy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2012)

Woah, it looks like the Rio Ferdinand debacle is gathering pace.

It needs to be said John Terry really is a poisonous influence.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there a clause where Rodgers couldn't sign any swansea players for a period of time?
> ...


Man, that sucks, I thought it applied to every player that played for the swans last season. Hope you can still get him though, I like swanswea more than liverpool.


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2012)

signing of kagawa is official, The deal is subject only to the player medical and obtaining a UK work permit.


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2012)

The Sig deal is dead. I'm glad that affair is finished so we can move on and appoint the new gaffer.


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2012)

Just read the news about Cardiff 

No matter what happens to us, our cousins across the road will always make us feel better.











'Mon the Redbirds!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't say I particularly like Cardiff, but that still makes me feel sad about the state of football.

Also, it's been at least 30 minutes since Liverpool last embarrassed themselves, so



> Daniel Pacheco ‏@dani37pacheco
> @glen_johnson good luck negrito !!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2012)

NVM


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> The Sig deal is dead. I'm glad that affair is finished so we can move on and appoint the new gaffer.


That's so sad  What a disappointment and weak move from Liverpool, would have been much better for the Sig to actually play and develop all the time at Swansea than sitting on the bench half of the time at Liverpool.....


BlueStar said:


> Can't say I particularly like Cardiff, but that still makes me feel sad about the state of football.
> 
> Also, it's been at least 30 minutes since Liverpool last embarrassed themselves, so
> 
> ...


LOL Cardiff indeed, wtf.

Also, only 3 days now (not sure actually, maybe even 2) until EURO 2012 starts! Come on!


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2012)

Satangel said:


> LOL Cardiff indeed, wtf.



Cardiff are owned by a Malaysian businessman and the reckons rebranding  Cardiff from blue to red will make Cardiff more marketable in Malaysia. The fans seem ok with it as their getting a apparently getting more investment. But honestly the club's identity is dead now. There a complete laughing stock. No matter what happens to Swansea regarding the new manager and The Sig, as least we're respectable football team. Thank fucking God, my parents moved to Swansea than Cardiff.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Cardiff indeed, wtf.
> ...


I know, read it too here. That's indeed like selling your soul, maybe a good move according to some younger/newer fans, but I bet the old guard will fucking hate this.....


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2012)

If you wear red are you still the bluebirds?


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Cardiff indeed, wtf.
> ...




Im sorry but first the team need to win some stuff before they could have the sale factor.


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2012)

Hurry up Euro 2012!


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2012)

i hope welbeck is top soccer in Euro 2012.


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2012)

Decent first match.


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2012)

^ yeah it wasnt bad.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2012)

Flame said:


> ^ yeah it wasnt bad.


Except last 20 mins, no.

Ref was utter shit though, so annoying. I would have gone mental as a Greece player in the first half


----------



## emigre (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good first day. Much more entertaining than the bastard world cup.

Also,

http://twitter.com/#!/RAWK_Meltdown

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> Very good first day. Much more entertaining than the bastard world cup.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


Agreed. Goals, sent-offs, and decent football from an outsider. Looking good so far. Tomorrow the dreaded B group, come on Germany! And Danmark too, fuck those Dutchmen up!

Thank you, nice Twitter account. Followed him. About (world)football I can suggest these accounts:

https://twitter.com/#!/M_arioBalotelli
https://twitter.com/#!/FourFourTom

and maybe Piers Morgan guy, he's a real Arsenal fan though :/


----------



## emigre (Jun 9, 2012)

Two more hours till kick off


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2012)

*DANMARK FTW*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 9, 2012)

GERMANY
MESSI


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> GERMANY
> MESSI


How long has it been since you've posted! We kind of missed you here 
Portugal was way stronger than I expected, wow. The teamspirit was much bigger, at least on par with Germany. Impressive. CR07 didn't play Madrid-like, but he didn't play his usual Portugal-like too. Excellent match of Nani + Coentrao.


----------



## emigre (Jun 10, 2012)

I like how Spain are playing without a striker.


----------



## Flame (Jun 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> I like how Spain are playing without a striker.



i came here to post the same thing. its risky.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 10, 2012)

So... Chelsea offer Di Matteo the full-time coaching job, according to some sources [though only for 1 season, apparently].

Finally.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 10, 2012)

Croatia game is nice


----------



## Satangel (Jun 10, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Croatia game is nice


Of course it was nice, you could have expected that from the start! They play really good football, very technical and with a good mentality. Very cool team, with players like Olic (sadly injured now), Srna, and of course Modric. Them, England and Spain are the teams I really support on this Euro 2012.


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2012)

ITV are fucking gimps.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

I think, Cmon Engerand is appropriate here


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2012)

Well that was the first game I actually quit watching, ffs, so boring..... Honestly, no movement at all from England , disappointing .......


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

1-1 so far.
They scored and everyone was so happy, for 10 mins until france scored back -_-


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> 1-1 so far.
> They scored and everyone was so happy, for 10 mins until france scored back -_-


I saw the first 70 minutes of the game, just now quit watching, couldn't stand it.... I remember it was boring at WC 2010 too, but this boring?! Welbeck didn't do shit/didn't get any proper ball....


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > 1-1 so far.
> ...


Gotta support the country
even if they have a tendency to fail


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > 1-1 so far.
> ...



Never ever expect an England match to be vaguely entertaining.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2012)

Not the most exiting game, still happy with the result and cant really criticise any of the Barcleys players.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


True true, but I'm not an Englishman + I'm in the middle of the exams, I really don't have that much spare time and I'd rather not waste it on such a crappy football game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


;O;


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I bet your opinion would have been a lot different if Rio would have bee  picked for the team and not so many Liverpool players.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Maybe slightly less negative yes, but I don't think it would have mattered a great deal. Just so boring, and defenders hardly influenced the game now, footballwise.
Also, I really like Glen Johnson, although he plays for Liverpool. And Gerrard is cool and all, but he just looks so tired already. He's a handier/stronger player than Scholes though atm.

Scott Parker is 1 player I really hate though, what a jackass.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Honest answer as us usual.


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2012)

Rangers...

The implications and consequences are going to be worth reading.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know shit about football but I think this belongs here. I saw it when watching the Ukraine vs Sweden match.


Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2012)

We talk about football not gimp masks.


----------



## Flame (Jun 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> We talk about football not gimp masks.





emigre said:


> ITV are fucking gimps.




idk, sometime we do talk about gimps.


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently we've just appointed this Danish chap. Used to play at Barcelona and Real Madrid. Decent managerial record as well.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2012)

*RAWK Meltdown * ‏@*RAWK_Meltdown* 
Rafa (Benitez) would have them (Swansea City) in the 'Champions' League in 3 seasons.

Not the first dumb thing he said


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2012)

The comments on Glen Johnson are hilarious. He's decent but he isn't that good.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't care about his record, but Rafa Benitez is not a good manager


----------



## Flame (Jun 13, 2012)

ronaldo missed alot of chances today.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 13, 2012)

Portugal!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2012)

Flame said:


> ronaldo missed alot of chances today.


Captain Obvious?


Porto Blue said:


> Portugal!!!


Close but deserved win IMHO, I must say my opinion on the Portugal team has changed dramatically since last times I've seen them play. Much better now, more teamspirit and excellent defense if you ask me. Coentrao is really impressive.


----------



## Flame (Jun 13, 2012)

Germany won today.....



'arry is kicked out off spurs!


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.swanseacity.net/page/Gallery/0,,10354~2811714,00.html

I think someone fucked up.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://www.swanseaci...2811714,00.html
> 
> I think someone fucked up.



what we looking at?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2012)

Spain vs Ireland will hopefully be a slaughter, Iniesta in this form is just a joy to watch and probably the best footballer I've seen in my entire life. WOW.

Italy vs Croatia, hoping for Croatia, liked them since I first saw them play in 2008, excellent footballing style, impressive attacking power.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2012)

i agree Nick Powell >> messi

great prospect


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL to all the haters here, Iniesta & Co amazed even their greatest fans with this performance, this was the best football from Euro 2012 so far. Just wow.

And respect to the Irish fans who proved their worth again.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2012)

They were playing Ireland...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 15, 2012)

Satangel said:


> rockstar99 said:
> 
> 
> > Croatia game is nice
> ...


Yeah they played really well today too.
Im rooting for France, Poland and Germany


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 15, 2012)

I


Satangel said:


> LOL to all the haters here, Iniesta & Co amazed even their greatest fans with this performance, this was the best football from Euro 2012 so far. Just wow.
> 
> And respect to the Irish fans who proved their worth again.



Imo, the best game so far has been the Ukraine vs Sweden game. That game was so epic


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Michael Laudrup!


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Monkee3000 (Jun 15, 2012)

Good Appointment in Laudrup there Emigre, who knows another few performances like this season just gone and Swansea might just make the Prem a permanent home.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 15, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Satangel said:
> ...


Sadly I must confess I didn't see that game, didn't think it was worth it :/ Only missed 3 games so far, pretty proud of myself , especially since it's in the middle of my exams.

Have seen the summary though, and it seemed like a cool game, especially for the hosts!


rockstar99 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > rockstar99 said:
> ...


I've got a lot of money riding on France, just a guess but the odds were too much for me to handle 
Germany look cool but they aren't playing their usual level. Poland is just meh.


emigre said:


>


Well I know the name and I think he has something to do with Barca? I only know his name, but that's already a good thing IMHO, he must have done some good things for me to know him. Good luck!


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

Lighting start to the Ukraine-France game.


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

Roy Hodgeson, tactical genius.

Now Mowbray is all "who needs passing football when you have bug England No.9?"


----------



## Tanas (Jun 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Roy Hodgeson, tactical genius.
> 
> Now Mowbray is all "who needs passing football when you have bug England No.9?"


Why so negative against the country that allows your team to exist it its present form? you should be thankful to England for even allowing Swansea in the "English" Premiership, because otherwise you would be playing against the likes of Cambrian & Clydach Cardiff Grange Harlequins.


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

Tanas said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Roy Hodgeson, tactical genius.
> ...



?


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2012)

andy carroll is a fucking moron.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> andy carroll is a fucking moron.


And youre a fucking worthless troll.


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

I think this match is going to really entertaining now. End to end stuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Roy Hodgeson, tactical genius.
> 
> Now Mowbray is all "who needs passing football when you have bug England No.9?"


Golden substitution!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 15, 2012)

Good ol' Theo Walcott,
Super sub since Fifa 11


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

The rest of the match is just going to be all long counter attack isn't it?I'm really going to enjoy the last twenty minutes.


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

In fairness to Carroll, he's put in a decent shift up front.

Cracking shot and save from Zlatan and Hart.

I love ti when both teams really need to win it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 15, 2012)

DANNY RASTAMOUSE WELBACK
OH SHIT this game is live 
Know what, Walcott made this game possible for us.
Arsenal Power right there


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > andy carroll is a fucking moron.
> ...



man , did he have to foul, it was pointless. he gave away the freekick which led to the goal.

im not the one who is trolling @emigre with an avy.

you need to get laid.

great finish by welbeck.


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2012)

You have to give Hodgeson a lot of credit. Started Carroll and of course Walcott to turn 2-1 to 3-2. Roy has justified his appointment today.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully the Walcott injury isn't something serious. And also, do you have any alternatives for Gerrard on the midfield because that guy is just getting so tired :/ With reason of course but you can't be that dependant on that 1 person.....


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Hopefully the Walcott injury isn't something serious. And also, do you have any alternatives for Gerrard on the midfield because that guy is just getting so tired :/ With reason of course but you can't be that dependant on that 1 person.....


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2012)

On another note European Companionship >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>World Cups.

Euro 2012 has pissed over WC2010 for entertainment.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the Walcott injury isn't something serious. And also, do you have any alternatives for Gerrard on the midfield because that guy is just getting so tired :/ With reason of course but you can't be that dependant on that 1 person.....


Isn't Henderson on the bench for the aforementioned Gerrard with Liverpool too? (this is just a guess, I don't know for sure) Why would he be able to properly replace Gerrard then?


emigre said:


> On another note European Companionship >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>World Cups.
> 
> Euro 2012 has pissed over WC2010 for entertainment.


True, I remember WC2010 where in the groupstage hardly any goals were scored, and I sure as hell didn't watch this much games then! I was planning to watch them on WC2012 but I just couldn't, too goddamn boring. Now it's a different thing


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2012)

Fucking hell!

This is a fantastic tournament!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2012)

Greece wtf man.... Disappointing I must say  Now just to hope Portugal wins against the Netherlands, can't wait for that match! A draw is good too, but I would so love to see CR07 make a goal 

Also:


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

GROUP B DEATHMATCH!!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

I've loved this tournament so far...best one for years!

I remember being in tournaments...........


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> I've loved this tournament so far...best one for years!
> 
> I remember being in tournaments...........



I envy you. 1958 since we last qualified for anything.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Wales?  Yeah, I've always thought that Wales should be in a tournament with the calibre of some players over the years....real shame. Us on the other hand.....LOL!!

I'm still picking Germany to win this one although after last nights results.....anything can happen now!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

Canny goal from VDV.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

That was wicked sweet!!!! Another 2 goals to make sure for the Dutch.


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

Germany score.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

And Portugal.....game on!!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a fucking fantastic. The dynamics of the group change again.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 17, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Why am i getting so pumped about this when i'm not really a football fan :/
But..... Go Holland!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Why am i getting so pumped about this when i'm not really a football fan :/
> But..... Go Holland!



Because it's fucking exciting!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

LMAO!!! It's true!!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeh So true  My heart is pounding


----------



## Tanas (Jun 17, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Why am i getting so pumped about this when i'm not really a football fan :/
> But..... Go Holland!


Maybe because you're Dutch and have something to get exited about. 

Will be a disappointing night if Portugal get through.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeh... It would be a miracle when we get through this!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Yeh... It would be a miracle when we get through this!


You need another two goals first!! Portugal are all over you too!!


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 17, 2012)

Come on Holland and Germany! Make it happen!!


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like Ronaldo finally woke up.



4-leaf-clover said:


> Yeh... It would be a miracle when we get through this!



I thought we were the pessimistic ones D:


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

I think the Dutch are out.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 17, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo! Again!!


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

The Netherlands are dead!  YES NO ADDS ON TV ANYMORE HELL YEAH

I love Ronaldo since he's cute xD

It is 2-1 for Portugal and 15 minutes to go!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

I've just switched over to the Denmark-Germany game.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Germany score just as I turned over!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

And the Germans have just scored.


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

WTF was with Andy Townsend's description of Portugal.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

whad he say....I missed it, Craig Burley (twat!) is boring me with his analysis on Denmark!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 17, 2012)

He was talking about how Portugal would be a force which is fair enough, than he went on about the honesty in the center. That sounded fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Honesty? wtf??? LOL!! Has he mentioned England yet? it's been five minutes......


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2012)

Portugal game hasnt been bad.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Well goodbye holland :/ Somehow i was expecting this..


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Unlucky 4 leaf.........I blame Robben......he's a little whiny, diving, cheating lil c*** in my mind.

I know he actually didn't try any of that in this game.....although i am surprised!!


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Unlucky 4 leaf.........I blame Robben......he's a little whiny, diving, cheating lil c*** in my mind.



Robben is very talented but what you said about him is fact.


----------



## Langin (Jun 17, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> Well goodbye holland :/ Somehow i was expecting this..



Awwww  Come on cheer up! 

We all knew this would happen, Bert van Marwijk is a dick he's always so angry at everybody while they can't help. And if Holland was a bit more, you know we could have won, prove that we really are the number two of the world.

And hey one pro, no C1000 add! ^^


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Flame said:


> Lostbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Unlucky 4 leaf.........I blame Robben......he's a little whiny, diving, cheating lil c*** in my mind.
> ...



That's why I don't like him....he is talented and could put that to much better use. Bad luck to all the Dutch fans, your presence will be missed. Still the best country NOT to win the world cup and it's a shame you didn't have a chance to turn up at this tournament.

Hey....at least u got there! LOL


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Who actually won in the Den - Ger match?
Wasn't really paying attention to it.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 17, 2012)

Germany 2-1.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh yay looks like i'll be rooting for germany then!
Cuz i'm half german


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2012)

Porto Blue said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo!!





Porto Blue said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo! Again!!


Fucking hero that guy, played like shit the previous game but now, when the heat is on, AND THEY HAVE TO WIN, he's there, in all his glory. Amazing performance, that control where he passed Van der Wiel in 1 time was brilliant. CR07, hero, let's hope he continues to rock this tournament!


4-leaf-clover said:


> Who actually won in the Den - Ger match?
> Wasn't really paying attention to it.


Of course Germany won. 1-2.

Glad the Netherlands are out, really glad actually, must be fun now in our neighbouring country 

EDIT: found his 1 touch control/move:


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2012)

EON said:


> 4-leaf-clover said:
> 
> 
> > Well goodbye holland :/ Somehow i was expecting this..
> ...


What a bit more? You're the nr. 2 in the FIFA ranking like you say, so what could you possibly have more? 2 topscorers, Sneijder, a near perfect qualificationround?

NL just fucked up, big time. Strikers didn't perform like they usually did, pressure? Underestimation? Too hard group? A bit of all those I think. The fault is entirely theirs I think, it's not like they had some terrible referees or luck.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 17, 2012)

Crap, there goes my favorite team for the tournament . The only good thing I can see is that RVP didn't shine, so maybe he'll stay at arsenal now. Although I don't know who I'll cheer for now, probably Germany.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Crap, there goes my favorite team for the tournament . The only good thing I can see is that RVP didn't shine, so maybe he'll stay at arsenal now. Although I don't know who I'll cheer for now, probably Germany.


Croatia, Spain, England, Portugal those are the teams I root for. Germany I have nothing against, they've done superb work over the years, and after all those 2nd and 3rd place it's _maybe_ time to give them a title too.


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2012)

We won! WOOOOOOOOOOO!

I still hate Ronaldo, though.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2012)

Jax said:


> We won! WOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> I still hate Ronaldo, though.


Why? He pulled you through this match, the most important match so far. Sure he can be annoying and egoistic, but his stats more than make up for it.


----------



## Flame (Jun 18, 2012)

Preparing for the match, with makeup?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dammit, sounds like a good tourney... And I can't watch it. Fuck cable.

Groups stages are almost all over, right? 4 matches left?

Actually, if we don't get cable back by August, no EPL for me either...


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 18, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Dammit, sounds like a good tourney... And I can't watch it. Fuck cable.
> 
> Groups stages are almost all over, right? 4 matches left?
> 
> Actually, if we don't get cable back by August, no EPL for me either...


Why don't you watch them online? That's what I've been doing with matches that interest me, since I'm away from a TV most of the day.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 18, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, sounds like a good tourney... And I can't watch it. Fuck cable.
> ...



My internet is shit. But that's fine. Match reports are fair enough fodder to me.


EDIT: Double quoted... lulz


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2012)

shit is getting exciting now.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 18, 2012)

Spain - Croatia isn't that good atm, most memorable thing I've seen so far is 2 bad  decisions by Iniesta. Yes, I couldn't believe it either!


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm only finding it exciting because of the Italy goal has changed things. Otherwise Spain-Croatia has been pretty dull. Croatia will have go for it in the second half, hopefully the game will be more exciting to watch.


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2012)

PLEASE LET THERE BE GOALS!


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

Adrian Chiles
Roy Keane
Jamie Carraggher 
Gareth Southgate

Fuck you ITV! Fuck you!


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

Close but no cigar there.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> Adrian Chiles
> Roy Keane
> Jamie Carraggher
> Gareth Southgate
> ...



LOL!
Adrian Chiles to Roy Keane - "Are we gonna win? Tell me we're gonna win?"
Roy Keane's face - "I don't feckin' care and I hope not"!!!!

Aaaaaand Rooney just missed a sitter there.......


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

A welshman and a scotsman walk into a football thread.

They're discussing the England match.

In all seriousness Ukraine are looking pretty good. Which is understandable considering their position.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 19, 2012)

Heh, I totally forgot about this group, I'll probably follow England or France, they have some interesting players.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

It has to be said, the FD have made an inspired choice in Hodgeson based on what we've seen so far.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

I think that was a goal. Based off that replay ITV showed.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 19, 2012)

I think it was a goal too, and Gerrard is such a great player. He appears everywhere and has made some really amazing passes.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

SHEVCHENKO!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

Immense clearance from Lescott.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 19, 2012)

come on Ukraine! making me bite my nails.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

In fairness to the goal that never was, I think it was offside. Two wrongs and all that.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 19, 2012)

I keep thinking that person is you. // Yeah but they keep getting close to a draw. England was playing great but are..slowing down again.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn had to go out and missed the whole game! Wel done England tho......
LOL @ emigre.....I thought that for years


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

My hatred for ITV is beyond rational. A truly shit broadcasting corporation.

Now to watch Jamie Carraggher to be a dick about Hodgeson.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2012)

I laughed at Gerrard;s description of Rooney's goal.

Does this mean the media will harping on about Harry Rednapp and bow down to Roy?


----------



## Flame (Jun 20, 2012)

no football, 

Damn You World!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol, agreed!! Back to pre season depression.......


----------



## emigre (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard if you look into a mirror and say Michael Laudrup, three times, Michael Laudrup will turn up and nutmeg you.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 21, 2012)

Tonight another fixture with Portugal in it, hopefully another shining performance of CR07  If he's playing the same as against Holland, Czechia can just as much not play the next game.


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Laudrup's press conference is in a few minutes. I'm so fucking impatient.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> Laudrup's press conference is in a few minutes. I'm so fucking impatient.


My team gave a press conference too today, for 2 new players  I'm starting to believe more and more in the title next season!


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Journalist: Michael, how much did you know about Swansea before joining?

Michael: Not much. I've never seen them play. So I did research.


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

He is a pretty handsome looking chap in all fairness.


----------



## Flame (Jun 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> He is a pretty handsome looking chap in all fairness.




emigre wasnt you the one speaking against gay people in that "whats wrong with being gay" thread?


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> emigre wasnt you the one speaking against gay people in that "whats wrong with being gay" thread?



No, I was saying homophobic people were fucking idiots. But I didn't make that so clear so the interpretation got muddled.. Anyone who has a clue on my social and political beliefs would know I'm supportive of LGBT rights.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 21, 2012)

He is the one!

Cristiano Ronaldo!


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

I shouted "thank fucking God," when the goal was scored.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL....I shouted "about fucking time"!!! how many chances did they want?  The Czechs are playing a dangerous game anyway....


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Darran Fletcher still thought Milan Baros had it...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Czechs didn't deserve anything from that game....total anti football trying to take it to penalties


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)

Now to watch South Park and pirate PSX games!


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Czechs didn't deserve anything from that game....total anti football trying to take it to penalties


QFT, boring boring game, attacking power was really non-existent..... Well done #CR07


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Yesterday's match made me lose the will to live.

But tonight its Greece vs Germany and their varying economic and political stability.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Yesterday's match made me lose the will to live.
> 
> But tonight its Greece vs Germany and their varying economic and political stability.


I doubt I'll watch that match, it's going to be even more boring this time :/

Btw, cool images you've posted! That's impressive, the amount of detail and stuff they put in is impressive.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmmmm, Germany or Greece......I wonder who could win that one? lol

I tipped the Germans before the tournament and still do, but I'll be supporting that big Greek donkey Samaras!! Purely for club reasons you understand, if he plays a good tournament, we might actually get rid of him!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

No one is that fucking stupid.


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

I think Germany are going to win tonight.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday's match made me lose the will to live.
> ...


Glad I changed my mind and tuned it from minute 20. Good match, impressive Mannschaft


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kagawa's move is finalized! Wooot!

Also...

I heard that Germany beat Greece. That's news? Greece progressing from group stages was news. Getting kicked out... is inevitable.

Peace.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 23, 2012)

That was a brilliant header by Alonso. Go on España!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 23, 2012)

I fucking love this strikerless strategy. False 9s FTW.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> That was a brilliant header by Alonso. Go on España!!


True, I would have fucked it up for sure 


emigre said:


> I fucking love this strikerless strategy. False 9s FTW.


Sadly I was at a party and only watched the first 15 mins of the game :/ A bit sad, I just watched the 10 minutes summary, but it just isn't the same


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooooh, the big England game!!!  I just love how they get all full themselves now they're out of the group sections!!! 

In all seriousness, good luck England, but I think the Italians will pwn you!! And you can keep Alan Hansen btw...we don't want him back!!!! lol!

edit....btw, where the hell is the Scotland flag? O.o


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> edit....btw, where the hell is the Scotland flag? O.o



You're not independent _yet..._

Regarding the game, I so hope this turns out to be a 4-3 thriller. With Mario Balotelli scoring all the goals.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> Lostbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > edit....btw, where the hell is the Scotland flag? O.o
> ...



Don't have to be independent for a flag!!! C'mon Temp!!!



emigre said:


> Regarding the game, I so hope this turns out to be a 4-3 thriller. With Mario Balotelli scoring all the goals.



Even Englands 3? lol


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the game, I so hope this turns out to be a 4-3 thriller. With Mario Balotelli scoring all the goals.
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. I need Mario to make me not regret watching this game.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Come on #England #Euro2012!

I think they are going to lose though, buy you never know, come on, let us dream a little longer until we get smashed by Germany/Spain!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol.....well, one team in all the quarters haven't turned up in their respective game.....I wonder what Mario will turn up in this one......


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope Mario also starts a mass fight on the pitch. 11 vs 11, fists in faces. 

In between Mario's seven goals.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

LMAO!! It is VERY possible with him!!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Balotelli and Cassano- Mentalist strikeforce!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

What a shot! I initially thought he was taking the piss.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

That would have been a screamer!!!!!! nasty spin on it tho...
JEES....five mins in and we could have a right game on our hands here!!

(that'll be it now, nothing else till penalties )!!!!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow save there.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Fucking Belgian commentator is like the biggest Italian fan they've got, why did they put him on this match... So frustrating....

WTF JOHNSON! WHAT A CRAZY MATCH


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Mario Mario Mario, you had plenty of time there!

Wellbeck Wellbeck Wellbeck, you had to get it at least on target!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

No one wants to score, do they?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Bloody hell, so much chances for Italy, man, those ranged shots are amazing too! Come on England, it's not over yet.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Where have all the goals gone?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

FFS, this going to 120 minutes, whoever wins this can basically forget about the semi-finals already IMHO.... Germans get 2 extra days to rest, what a disgrace


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> FFS, this going to 120 minutes, whoever wins this can basically forget about the semi-finals already IMHO.... Germans get 2 extra days to rest, what a disgrace



You could have said that before the match tbf.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > FFS, this going to 120 minutes, whoever wins this can basically forget about the semi-finals already IMHO.... Germans get 2 extra days to rest, what a disgrace
> ...


LOL, I had a feeling this would go this way, but now after 90 minutes it hasn't been boring at all. Didn't expect the game to be this good, really enjoyable.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Pretty enjoyable. I said earlier that after the first 5 mins it would go to pens!!! Better get a goal in extra time, Attack The Block's on @ 10pm!!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

I fucking hate the England Band.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

England's possession and pass rate, I think point towards England's problems.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

#Safe


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

This is going to fucking penalties.

I fancy Henderson to miss one.

And finally, the England band are getting on my FUCKING NERVES!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Come on England, you're going to fucking win this match!

Btw, Rooney was way under his level


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Btw, Rooney was way under his level



So he's at his normal level for England.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

England might actually do it...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, Rooney was way under his level
> ...


BOOOOM ENGLAND winning now


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

Pirlo


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Dumbass Cole, you put it there in the CL final too *facepalm*


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, the old jinx remains.....lol!


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 24, 2012)

Soon as it goes to penalties, you know  the result. We just don't do them, don't think it will ever change.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

If you didnt see it coming
You're blind


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> If you didnt see it coming
> You're blind


Shut up man, England had so much luck and played some decent matches in this tournament, better than we're used of them. They could have won this, no one is blind just because it was likely this was going to penalties.
Utterly disappointed I must say, but deserved  Good luck Italy against Germany, you are so going to need it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > If you didnt see it coming
> ...


We played well yes,
but I saw it coming by the second half.
And everyone must have seen it coming by penalties. If not, the eyes are faulty


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 24, 2012)

England out. Meh, not surprised.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I saw Rooney scoring a penalty, Young too, Cole would miss for sure (he would just do the same as in the CL final), expected Gerrard to miss though.
Curses are there to be broken, you can't say for sure you'll lose a penalty shoot-out before hand, that's BS, every team can beat every other team in a penalty shoot-out.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


We are talking about england here.
Cmon man, I'm all down for the country pride thing but I dont expect the unexpected.
I was supporting and hoping until extra time ended


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

I need to disagree with you there Satangel, England losing on penalties is as obvious as Scotland not actually making a tournament!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


I don't know whether to laugh or cry about that bold part, I just don't believe in curses and traditions like that. These guys are all pro's and can put the ball anywhere they want, I really don't think England players had any thoughts of a jinx in their minds when they were lining up for the penalties. Especially not since they all watched the 'impossible' penalty shootout in the CL final.


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with Satangel here. It isn't a curse, it's mental weakness. And a complete lack of technical skill.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Champions league and International England
You are mixing them up. Im amazed by the lengths of which fans will go to delude themselves with false hope.
I hate disappointment, so i dont over-expect
I'm not talking about curses. all i said is that they suck at penalties and would obviously lose


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Mental weakness is the key......it's an irreplaceable part of the subconscious until the "curse" gets broken and you actually win a shoot out. Its the exact same with my team, Celtic.....we haven't won an away game in the Champions League, hell, Europe for over 30 games.....and we had some great teams and home wins over the years of late.....1 win is we ask!!! LOL


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


Before the Bayern - CFC game not a lot of people believed in a victory too, their captain was banned, Bayern was playing at home, ....
Next to that, Chelsea fucking up the penalties in Moscow is remembered by everyone, and a lot of people thought I would happen again.

Turned out differently, pressure was high and they had bad penalty experiences (Lampard/Cole/Terry IIRC), but they delivered and won. If there's a negative streak, it's meant to be broken.....


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Not today mate.
But holla at me when that happens, 30+ years from now


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Not today mate.
> But holla at me when that happens, 30+ years from now


I'll do that. These negative records are only brought up when they have been confirmed again, real easy. If they won today, that jinx would have just been forgotten and ignored today, like it never happened.
How winning/losing can change the press/public's opinion, it's amazing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Not today mate.
> ...


Cool 
I think if they won today they would of done it in the final


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...


And I think they would have been slaughtered by the much more rested Germans, sadly  I still can't get over the fact they get so much more time to rest now, + this game took 120 minutes.
So unfair, especially if you take in consideration the Germany team already has one of the youngest average ages of the whole tournament :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


There, I can agree.
We werent on our top form, and thats what happened


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2012)

Yesssssss! Semi finals!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2012)

Come on #Portugal, I believe! So hyped for this game, amazing


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess I should support Spain as they're Swansea's ideological bros.


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2012)

This is going into extra time, isn't it?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not very keen on football, but man... This thing is really though today... Haven't seen such a close match in a while. =O


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've just watched extra time, but from what I've seen, Spain should win.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 27, 2012)

Portugal for the win in either half or penalties. I am a psychic. NO!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2012)

What a tense game man :/ I've been really entertained I must say, it isn't a bad game at all.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 27, 2012)

SHOOT PEDRO, SHOOT


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> SHOOT PEDRO, SHOOT


Dunno man, at that speed and with your weaker foot ...... I would have shot too but hey, I'm not a pro footballer!


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 27, 2012)

Satangel said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > SHOOT PEDRO, SHOOT
> ...


In other circumstances Pedro's decision would've been right, but he had 2 defenders on the right and 1 on the left, his best bet was shooting. But I can't really blame him, it was a fast play.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah I think Spain will win too. But you never know! Come on PORTUGAL


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn... =(


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2012)

I FUCKING KNEW the Bruno Alves was going to fuck it up, motherfackaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 27, 2012)

When Alves failed the penalty I was sure Spain was the winner, Fabregas is a masterful penalty shooter. And good for Ramos proved me wrong 
And Cristiano should've shot earlier, he shoudn't have tried to be the hero.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 27, 2012)

I never really cared so... yeah!


----------



## Flame (Jun 27, 2012)

ramos pen was class.

ronaldo should have taken a pen earlier.


----------



## Costello (Jun 28, 2012)

what a disappointment  portugal really had a chance, an even greater chance seeing as they reached the penalties...
but this spanish team really got something: they are lucky and they manage to "master" the game every time.
I hated their last 3 games though, really boring...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 28, 2012)

Media when Portugal loses: Ronaldo's fault
Media when Argentina loses: Not Messi's fault

Yeah, great journalism there, folks.


----------



## emigre (Jun 28, 2012)

Balotelli 

Cassano 

Mentalist Strikeforce


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 28, 2012)

Germany's in trouble...


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have faith that Germany can win this, although we all know how good italians are at defending.



Shinigami357 said:


> Media when Portugal loses: Ronaldo's fault
> Media when Argentina loses: Not Messi's fault
> 
> Yeah, great journalism there, folks.


Maybe it is in Europe, but here on Latin America Messi is always heavily criticized, doesn't matter how good he played or how many great passes he made, if he doesn't lead Argentina to victory scoring many goals he is the culprit. And although I dislike Cristiano, I agree with that part, he can't do everything, his teammates don't help either.


----------



## emigre (Jun 28, 2012)

Well that was a cracking finish.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well now... Germany are fucked...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Mario Balotelli man..... I so hope you start picking some better teams, like AC Milan or just Manchester United. You could become my favourite player of all-time man 

That second goal was just excellent, exactly like I sometimes do it in FIFA, WOW


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2012)

I feel that the final is going to be boring.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Flame said:


> I feel that the final is going to be boring.


Finals are almost always boring nowadays. I'm still looking forward to it.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn. My pick for the tournament were completely destroyed by Italy. As much as I don't like Balotelli, there's no doubting this guy is a special talent! What a goal that second one was! He needs to show that kind of consistency for the rest of his career now instead of the ridiculous childish petulance we see far too often.

As for the final? As much as Spain are "the" team, I think it's gonna take another piece of Balotelli Brilliance to spoil their show. Can he live up to the billing or will Spain actually play with a striker?? Oooh, the excitement!!!! (until the game starts and goes to penalties after the defensive snooze fest it could actually be!!!!!!)


----------



## kakashi919 (Jun 30, 2012)

Balotelli vs Torres, Iniesta/Xavi vs Pirlo. I certainly am looking forward to this final


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2012)

Sadly the last day of the tournament is upon us  So fast, too bad 
Still rooting for Spain here, but I fear Italy is going to win it.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 1, 2012)

Italy better win, I said at the beginning they would and I get £40 from friends if they do.

Also pirlo has massive, hairy, Italian balls


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so relieved Spain aren't playing any strikers.


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2012)

SPAIN ARE SO BORING!!!


----------



## Yumi (Jul 1, 2012)

Cheers for Italia!! -I bet mula on yoou...-


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 1, 2012)

HAHA look at the disappointment on the Italian fans faces.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 1, 2012)

Was pulling for Italy.Still pulling for Italy.
Who knows maybe they can make a game of it.


THE MENTALIST STRIKE FORCE WILL STRIKE AGAIN


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 1, 2012)

3 minutes for italy to equalize? HAHAHAHA


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2012)

I like how Ramos attempted to add insult to injury.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 1, 2012)

Spain won again. Anything actually newsworthy? No? Just the usual, then.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2012)

Was this even a real match, ever? Wow, Spain blew them out of the water, Italy had a bad day but no way in hell they could do anything against this Spain force..... I think it's even safer to say now that we truly are watching the best national team EVER, with unprecedented players and style. 

Iniesta player of the tournament IMHO, for his class, vision, and unmatched technical skill.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 2, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Mario Balotelli man..... I so hope you start picking some better teams, like AC Milan or just Manchester United.



hahaahahaha dream on rag. do you have your kagawa tablecloth yet?


those of you saying spain were boring, get ready for olympic footy!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 3, 2012)

**sigh**  Back to pre season blues...........


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> **sigh**  Back to pre season blues...........


Apparently their will be some serious football on the Olympic Games, so that's a good start... Not the same of course, especially if your country isn't appearing there (Belgium fucked up again)


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2012)

I can tell AVB will be good at spurs, hopefully he will be able to push us to challenge for the title


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Lostbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > **sigh**  Back to pre season blues...........
> ...



God no!!! I'm working at the games being held at Hampden Stadium.....as for Team GB.....LOL!! we Scots aren't good enough to get into that team, even if Stuart Pearce wasn't the manager........

Personally, couldn't give a damn about it....never been interested in the Olympics and think football has no place there.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Lostbhoy said:
> ...


We've had this discussion here before, personally I think it's a great initiative, BUT only for youth teams, who don't have such a tough season/programme. I really liked it last time, really enjoyable and always nice to see young stars in action.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> We've had this discussion here before, personally I think it's a great initiative, BUT only for youth teams, who don't have such a tough season/programme. I really liked it last time, really enjoyable and always nice to see young stars in action.



It is for youth teams... well under 23s.

I made my views regarding Olympic football,, if you can't have amateurs than is should be focused on semi-professionals.

But football really isn't an Olympic sport.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > We've had this discussion here before, personally I think it's a great initiative, BUT only for youth teams, who don't have such a tough season/programme. I really liked it last time, really enjoyable and always nice to see young stars in action.
> ...


Yeah I know, and that's good IMHO, shouldn't change. You can bring in amateurs and less talented players, but I _think_ they'll maybe bore us to death by lack of talent? Bit harsh, but if the game is full of bad passes and rookie mistakes, it's not good for entertaining the people.
They will be motivated though, playing on television and on the Olympic Games.


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



To be honest with you, I think it would be more entertaining. Ineptitude leads to more goals scored (HI BLACKPOOL FOOTBALL CLUB).


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL....yeah, and get Ian Holloway as the boss....now that's entertainment!!!! XD


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2012)

I had legitimate reasons why I didn't want Ian Holloway as Swansea manager. HE'S TACTICALLY INEPT!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, but he's funny as hell tho!! I could listen to him talk crap all night!!!


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

No SPL for Newco.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> No SPL for Newco.


Seemed inevitable, Who will be "Club12" next season? A two legged play-off between Dunfermline and Dundee would be the best solution in my mind. I don't see Newco getting pushed down to division 3(although they should). Next will be the stripping of the Titles they won while playing with illegally registered players(double contract). what do you thing should and will happen Emigre?


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

Monkee3000 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > No SPL for Newco.
> ...



What should happen- Newco starts off in Division 3 and I imagine an investigation over Oldco's finances to conclude what the fuck was happening.
Dundee should be promoted pronto to give some time to prepare for the new season. Dunfermline were relegated and that should remain so.

What will happen-Newco starts off in Division One. Dunfermline are given another chance.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jul 4, 2012)

I think you're spot on with what will happen and I agree with what you wrote about what should happen, Dundee deserve the place over Dunfermline but I thought that would be too straight forward for the SPL/SFL. A play-off would appear to be the sporting thing to do, but since when has that been a priority in this whole cluster fuck?


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2012)

Robin Van Persie has announced on his own personal website that he is leaving arsenal


"Out of my huge respect for Mr. Wenger, the players and the fans I don’t want to go into any details, but unfortunately in this meeting it has again become clear to me that we in many aspects disagree on the way Arsenal FC should move forward."


"I am very proud of being part of this fantastic club for the last eight years. As soon as Mr Gazidis is back from his two-week holiday in America further meetings will follow and I will update you if and when there are more developments."


www.robinvanpersie.com


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 4, 2012)

OK, getting rather sick of this Man City nonsense now - presuming that's where he's off to.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 4, 2012)

Juve should sign him


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm so sad right now, but I'll respect his decision as long as he doesn't go to city. I also hope the club can get a good amount of money, so he can be properly replaced.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

This is a good day to laugh at teams.

Arsenal look set to lose their most valuable player.

Rangers get to say hello to the Scottish football league.

Liverpool fail in signing Gylfi Sigurddhjjkghakdhson, evidence of their decline of recent years.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 4, 2012)

Honestly... only one player I want Liverpool to sign right now, and thats Keisuke Honda. I think he would make that midfield we need a whole lot better.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Honestly... only one player I want Liverpool to sign right now, and thats Keisuke Honda. I think he would make that midfield we need a whole lot better.



But with Jordan Henderson ad Charlie Adam, do Liverpool really need Honda? Yes, yes they fucking do.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly... only one player I want Liverpool to sign right now, and thats Keisuke Honda. I think he would make that midfield we need a whole lot better.
> ...



Haha hell yes they do! They need to get rid of those two guys honestly


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> This is a good day to laugh at teams.
> 
> Arsenal look set to lose their most valuable player.
> 
> ...


I'll join you therein a little schadenfreude. ​Although Arsenal would probably do better without Van Persie and probably get a good bit of coin from Manchester Emirates(my guess £10-20 million).​Liverpool - Welcome to mediocrity.​From Rangers to Newco Rangers no debts no players and no history.​


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rumours that Park Ji-Sung is heading to Rangers. Which is kinda surprising, don't Man Utd need midfielders?


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Rumours that Park Ji-Sung is heading to Rangers. Which is kinda surprising, don't Man Utd need midfielders?



Yeah, he's really going to join a club who have no idea what league they'll be playing.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Rumours that Park Ji-Sung is heading to Rangers. Which is kinda surprising, don't Man Utd need midfielders?
> ...



its Queens Park Rangers, not the one that hasnt got money for toilet paper.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

Who the fuck refers QPR as just Rangers? Rangers should mean Rangers FC, that team who used to exist in Scotland. Not QPR.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2012)

Bielsa has allegedly left Bilbao. A scuffle with a builder is being seen as related to his departure.

I am not surprised.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Who the fuck refers QPR as just Rangers? Rangers should mean Rangers FC, that team who used to exist in Scotland. Not QPR.



Haha true, my bad. Should have said QPR


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2012)

Apparently it looks like the Swans are making progress on signing Chico Flores and Jonathan De Guzman.

Em, are they any good?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Apparently it looks like the Swans are making progress on signing Chico Flores and Jonathan De Guzman.
> 
> Em, are they any good?


De Guzman is aight.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 8, 2012)

As a spurs fan, this week has been awesome. The signing of sigurdsson was topped off by the fact it annoyed liverpoo. Hopefully vertonghen should be signed soon...


----------



## Satangel (Jul 8, 2012)

alidsl said:


> As a spurs fan, this week has been awesome. The signing of sigurdsson was topped off by the fact it annoyed liverpoo. Hopefully vertonghen should be signed soon...


Vertonghen's official Twitter says he's finally a Tottenham Spurs player now. Seems pretty official over here in Belgium, on the biggest sportssites too.
Congratz, great signing IMHO and although I think he's less talented than Vermaelen (who has no limit IMHO), Vertonghen will be a great asset to the Spurs and vice versa.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 8, 2012)

Back four for spurs
Walker-Kaboul/caulker-vertonghen-Benny

That's full of pace +we still have Dawson and gallas


----------



## emigre (Jul 10, 2012)

ITS CHICO TIME!!!


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 10, 2012)

So finally some news that Liverpool are trying to buy someone... and it seems like a good buy too. A young, talented striker, although I think they need to focus more on the midfield area, we still need a striker and I think Borini will do fine.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1123777/walter-sabatini-confirms-liverpool-interest-in-fabio-borini?cc=3888


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got tickets to Toronto FC vs Liverpool


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 10, 2012)

rockstar99 said:


> Got tickets to Toronto FC vs Liverpool



Nice~ Lucky bastard


----------



## emigre (Jul 10, 2012)

De Guzman has signed on loan for the season. With the option of a perma move. I've got to admit being impressed by Laudrup. When he was unveiled as manager, he said whilst he wanted to look at the squad first before making changes, he knew there were already places he had to fill in (i.e. Caulker and SIgurdsjoshgkhgdkhgson).  And he's already done that by the second day of pre season. And he's used his contacts to get the transfers done.

And we've replaced Pascoe with Erick Larsen, who seemingly is an improvement and we've got  Oscar Garcia to replace O'Driscoll as fitness coach. And Alan Curtis got a promotion with O'Leary back as development and reserve coach. So far, we seem to do be doing a good in building the club up and replacing everyone whose left from last season.

I really can't wait for next season.


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2012)

no transfers by Man Utd....... Damn You World.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.goal.com/...hiago-silva-and


2 things:
1.Milan isn't winning the title next year.
2.PSG are.


Also Ibra is only worth 14 million.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2012)

Does anyone else feel sorry for Michael Appleton?


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder what odds the bookies will give me for my team (Celtic) to win the league this year.


Lawl Rangers.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> I wonder what odds the bookies will give me for my team (Celtic) to win the league this year.
> 
> 
> Lawl Rangers.



Why would a bookie even bother offering odds?


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what odds the bookies will give me for my team (Celtic) to win the league this year.
> ...



My point exactly, if there is odds it will be funny to see what they are.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > thegame07 said:
> ...



The race for second could be exciting. I'm going for Mad Vlad's Hearts.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



I could see Motherwell doing it again, Hearts are a very good team for SPL standards, they are the team that scares me the most when we play them, However they are in some serious financial shit and are on the brink. I guess All of Scottish football isn't looking well atm, except for Celtic.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 12, 2012)

To the Hearts fans.........."Aw yer sisters yer maw"!!!! LOL

The wee huns don't scare me when we play them but they're always good games and there is enough hatred there to full fill the gap left by the big huns...sorry...Sevco!! Think they'll be a good shout for 2nd too.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't know if there are any West Bromwich Albion here, but that new guy you got on loan from AA Gent, it's going to be all or nothing with him!
I've seen him play a lot of times in Belgium, and he got some skills, but he's also egoistic and cocky. It's really weird.... Also, if you think he's a Belgian A-international, think again, they only let him play once just to make sure he didn't choose for Morrocco. Otherwise he plays for the U21 Belgium squad.

Don't expect too much of him, it's all I'll say


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2012)

Balotelli's celebration is going viral​


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 13, 2012)

I've always wanted to watch some J-League matches live. Never found a site to do so though  There are usually some pretty awesome matches in that league.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I've always wanted to watch some J-League matches live. Never found a site to do so though  There are usually some pretty awesome matches in that league.


I see them occasionally when I'm switching TV channels, sometimes I watch 10 minutes. Must say I'm often impressed by the level they play! A lot better than the Belgian league I must say. The fans are cool too btw, so..... organized?


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 13, 2012)

Satangel said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to watch some J-League matches live. Never found a site to do so though  There are usually some pretty awesome matches in that league.
> ...



Yeah the fans make it that much better. I can't really enjoy a match if I can't hear the noise of the fans... And for some reason, commentary in another language always sound much better than English cuz they make it more exciting lol. There's always some amazing goals in J-league too.


----------



## emigre (Jul 15, 2012)

Newcastle have apparently made a loan offer for Andy Carroll.

If this happens, there may be lulz to be had.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Newcastle have apparently made a loan offer for Andy Carroll.
> 
> If this happens, there may be lulz to be had.


I hope he gets sold for under 10mil, that would be great. But rather krul on liverpool


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2012)

alidsl said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Newcastle have apparently made a loan offer for Andy Carroll.
> ...


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder why Liverpool are chasing Dempsey.... I know he's a good player, but he's 29 already and I don't think we need him. Imo, Suarez,Borini and Carrol up front with Gerrard,Lucas and Aqualini behind them would be good. Though that midfield sounds a little too slow... Dempsey? I just can't imagine him doing much for them....


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I wonder why Liverpool are chasing Dempsey.... I know he's a good player, but he's 29 already and I don't think we need him. Imo, Suarez,Borini and Carrol up front with Gerrard,Lucas and Aqualini behind them would be good. Though that midfield sounds a little too slow... Dempsey? I just can't imagine him doing much for them....



Demsey is a decent goal scoring midfielder. He can bridge that gap from midfield to attack in a central position. This is Rodgers' preffered set up which I'm guessing is what he's going to play.  One player supports the lone striker, two wide players adding extra support, one central midfielder protects the back four whilst his partner does both attack and defense roles. At Liverpool, the only players who could actually do the 'support lone striker' role are Gerrard and Suarez. Gerrard, is probably going to be used along Lucas in central midfielder. Suarez could that role with little problem though I wouldn't be surprised if he's played wider. 

Plus Carrol is joining Newcastle.


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2012)

Apperently we've signed Michu. £2 million for a 26 year old midfielder, who scored 15 goals in La Liga sounds like good business.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I couldn't resist making a crappy pun, sorry

Also sigurdsson scored on his spurs debut  (it was against Stevenage though)


----------



## emigre (Jul 19, 2012)

Dear Brendon Rodgers,

Don't talk about our players in an attempt to unsettle them.

Fuck off

emigre.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> Dear Brendon Rodgers,
> 
> Don't talk about our players in an attempt to unsettle them.
> 
> ...


My first thought when I read the title too!
Also, this one is for the Arsenal fans on the temp! Yes all 3!
[yt]vYPgbMhb23A[/yt]


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Brendon Rodgers,
> ...


That goal was #1 on Sportscenters Top 10 plays.
It was pro.


----------



## emigre (Jul 20, 2012)

We've signed Michu. £2 million on a midfielder who scored 15 goals in la liga. I think we've got a bargain. I'm really amazed at Laudrup's  draw to players.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> We've signed Michu. £2 million on a midfielder who scored 15 goals in la liga. I think we've got a bargain. I'm really amazed at Laudrup's  draw to players.



I'm amazed... Swansea are signing some great players for little money, and doing it kinda unnoticed too. Looks like they're gonna be a top half table team this season. It's gonna be fun to watch


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPszH83refs

I was there.Damn that was nice.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 23, 2012)

[yt]Zi5YxoyRKFE[/yt]
Sorry for the shit quality, but such a class reaction...


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

> Swansea University and Swansea FC will jointly own the facility which will include eight full-size pitches.





> The Premier League club have never had their own training ground but will now be leasing land at Fairwood which is owned by the university​


​Source​Just imagine how good we can be with proper training facilities!​


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> > Swansea University and Swansea FC will jointly own the facility which will include eight full-size pitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swansea must be the best ran club ever.
Very effecient with the cash.
I really admire the team and the way they play the game.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Swansea must be the best ran club ever.
> Very effecient with the cash.
> I really admire the team and the way they play the game.



We're also the only Premiership with significant fan ownership. The Swansea City Supporters Trust owns 20% of the club and are teh joint second biggest shareholder of the club. With a representative on the board of directors.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIkFuYD9Q2g

Most important match in our history, if we had lost we would have been relegated from Division 3 and fallen into non-league football. It was only less than ten years ago.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Swansea must be the best ran club ever. Very effecient with the cash. I really admire the team and the way they play the game.
> ...


Wow.
Anybody from that team playing on the current team?


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Anybody from that team playing on the current team?



Out that starting eleven only Alan Tate and Leon Britton are still with the club. They were on loan from Man Utd and West Ham but joined permantly soon after, Tatey in early 2004 after another loan spell with us and Leon after the game when his contract expired. I also have to mention Roberto Martinez as well who captained the side that day became manager a few years later and was responsible for implemented our passing football principles. Whilst Kris O'Leary who played at centre back is now the development/reserve team coach now.

Even than there's a glut of players who have played through the leagues with us, our Captain Garry Monk like Tatey and Leon has played in every division with us, being captain in three of those divisions. Than there's guys like Angel Rangel and Ashley WIlliams who've been with us since our League One/Division Two/Really Division Three days.


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2012)

Fergie get Lucas signed already...... i dont know anything about this guy, except his Brazilian...


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

So Liverpool have made a bid for Joe Allen. £10 million and Jonjo Shelvey on loan. Thankfully Huw has rejected it. An insulting bid as far as I'm concerned, Henderson at 16 millions has set the benchmark and Allen is far superior to him.

Also its nice to see My Integrity act with integrity. Watford fans are completely correct in their view on him.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

Liverpool should start looking at other potential signings other than in Swansea. I can't say I'm not surprised though, since it seems Rodgers wants to reuinite with some of his old players. LFC really need to look elsewhere, because I doubt very much Swansea are willing to even sell any of their players to them.

With that said, I'm still waiting for LFC to go after Honda... and another pacey attacker would be nice too.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Liverpool should start looking at other potential signings other than in Swansea. I can't say I'm not surprised though, since it seems Rodgers wants to reuinite with some of his old players. LFC really need to look elsewhere, because* I doubt very much Swansea are willing to even sell any of their players to them.*
> 
> With that said, I'm still waiting for LFC to go after Honda... and another pacey attacker would be nice too.



If Liverpool offer £20 million, I'm pretty sure Hue Jenkins would personally drive Joe Allen to Liverpool.

To be serious, it is hilarious at how Brenda's transfer activity has a strong Swansea feel to it. Borini-ex Swansea, Gylfi Sigursjfdkhfjshson- ex-swansea, Joe Allen- Swansea. And no Pool are being linked to Dorus De Vries. If he signs for Liverpool than its clear Rodgers wants to create a Swansea reunion.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

Oscar's Chelsea signing has been finalized and Kaka might move back to AC Milan.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oscar's the new Kaka, somewhat jealous of all the amazing talent Chelsea is getting. I still think they need a CF, they can't depend on Torres being back.
It also seems like we are in negotiations with Santi Cazorla, amazing player. I really hope we can sign him, he is the playmaker we've needed since Cesc's departure.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

> A Swansea City spokesman said: “Swansea City can confirm that Liverpool have expressed an interest in Joe Allen, despite a written agreement with Liverpool not to approach any players within the 12-month period of former manager Brendan Rodgers leaving for Anfield.



From the Swansea statement. They're basically saying Liverpool are being dicks. OH Huwbert!


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha this transfer window is gonna be a disaster for LFC. Worst yet, we might lose Squirtle, one of our best defenders.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Haha this transfer window is gonna be a disaster for LFC. Worst yet, we might lose Squirtle, one of our best defenders.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

^
Almost forgot about that -_-


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

£35 million for Andy Carroll is without doubt the most retarded transfer in the history of football.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Oscar's the new Kaka, somewhat jealous of all the amazing talent Chelsea is getting. I still think they need a CF, they can't depend on Torres being back.
> It also seems like we are in negotiations with Santi Cazorla, amazing player. I really hope we can sign him, he is the playmaker we've needed since Cesc's departure.


Especially now that they've loaned out Lukaku.
Santi Carzola is really an amazing midfielder.Sucks to play for Malaga.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> £35 million for Andy Carroll is without doubt the most retarded transfer in the history of football.



An injured Andy Carroll too


----------



## Satangel (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Oscar's the new Kaka, somewhat jealous of all the amazing talent Chelsea is getting. I still think they need a CF, they can't depend on Torres being back.
> ...


Are both the Oscar and Lukaku deal done?
Excellent news for my fellow countryman Lukaku, I really wish him the best of luck at Fulham FC. Great player/personality, I've got a lot of respect for him even if he grew up at my big rivals team.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


Yup.
Also doesn't Chelsea have a lot of wingers?
De Bruyne,Marin,Hazard,Malouda.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...


De Bruyne isn't really a winger like Hazard, he's more like the central man behind the strikers. I wouldn't call 3 or 4 top wingers a lot for such a big team.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Oh I see.

Guys look at my Fifa 12 Manager Mode team.I started with Ajax but I put them in the second division of the Bundesliga so I could buy better players.


The format is
Position-Name-Overall/Potential
GK-Kasper Schmeichel-79/80
RB-Mario Fernandes-81/83
RCB-Jan Vertonghen-81/84
LCB-Nastasic-76/88
LB-Schennikov-76/85
CDM-Gabriel-68/87
RCM-W.Sneijder-88
LCM-Serero-73/80
RW-S.Araujo-71/84
ST-Leandro Damiao-83/86
LW-Dzsudzsak-83/85


Sergio Araujo is probably gonna be signed by Barcelona soon in real life.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice team. I'll post mine xD Playing with Liverpool

Gk - Kasper Schmeichel
LCB - Jose Enrique/Cissokho
CB - Van der Wiel/Azepelicueta
RCB - Kyle Walker
LM - Jordi Alba
LCM - Keisuke Honda
RCM - Shinji Kagawa
RM - Arturo Vidal
LCF - Jose Callejon
RCF - Pasquato
ST - Sigporrson/Kastrati/Gary Hooper

Bought Neymar just for the hell of it. He was a waste of money imo lol. Defense and Forwards is all about speed, while the midfield is all about control


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Nice team. I'll post mine xD Playing with Liverpool
> 
> Gk - Kasper Schmeichel
> LCB - Jose Enrique/Cissokho
> ...


Wow thats funny in my MM I sold Sigporrson to Liverpool.

Pasquato is really good and Arturo Vidal becomes the best defensive midfielder in the game if I'm correct. I really like your defense although I don't see why you play Van der Wiel at CB you should buy someone like Nastasic or sell Neymar and buy Pique with the money from his sale.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice team. I'll post mine xD Playing with Liverpool
> ...



Only reason I use him there is because I play a really narrow layout.They are all close together, plus all of my defenders have very high sprint speed,acceleration and stamina so they can recover very fast, so even if the opponent goes down the sides they can chase and recover. Though I must admit, I suck at defending lol. I didn't buy Pique because at the time I already had Agger and Skrtel still and was focusing on the midfield and forward areas. I had David Villa before, but he got old so I sold him and bought Neymar.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > kakashi919 said:
> ...


Makes sense.

I forgot to say I had to sell Eriksen because he wouldn't sign an extension.
He told me he would let his contract run out and move on so I sold him to Manchester City for 43 Million Euros.
He pulled an RvP basically.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...



Ah...I lost Gerrard because of that contract extention also.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > kakashi919 said:
> ...


Yeah but it was sort of a good thing I brought back Wesley Sneijder and signed Kasper Schmeichel.
I was starting a 67 GK and that was my biggest need not to mention Sneijder is still 29 and is better for a cheaper price.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...



I need another GK... sent my 2 reservers on loan, who are academy youths... so Kasper is my only GK right now lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > kakashi919 said:
> ...


Kenneth Vermeer would be a nice backup if you can get him cheap.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 26, 2012)

Nevermind Lukaku will be leaving Chelsea but he's still on the team.
He's playing against the MLS All stars.


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

Team GB. I am honestly curious to see how this goes.


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

Why is Taylor, a left back, playing at right back? I


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

Taylor, Bertrand and Rose.

Why are there three left back in the starting line up?


----------



## emigre (Jul 26, 2012)

That was some good play there from GB.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2012)

Tonight the Jupiler Pro League will start again, finally! Going to the game against Waasland Beveren, should be an easy win for Club Brugge! COYB


----------



## Flame (Jul 28, 2012)

when are we going to have some transfers? damn you Malcolm Glazer!


----------



## Flame (Jul 31, 2012)

Great Britain won Brazil in football................................................................................................................................................................................................ Woman.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 1, 2012)

Flame said:


> Great Britain won Brazil in football................................................................................................................................................................................................ Woman.


I fell for it 

Kopenhagen vs Club Brugge tonight, first match of the 3rd round to get in the CL! COYB


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2012)

GB men are out of the Olympics, fucking Arsenal & Chelsea cunts.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2012)

He's gone.

Albeit for £15 million. That is an obscene amount for someone whose only had one good year in the top flight.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> He's gone.
> 
> Albeit for £15 million. That is an obscene amount for someone whose only had one good year in the top flight.


Yeah but now you can get 3 of him.
Or just stick Michu in his spot and buy somebody else like a defender or 2.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > He's gone.
> ...



Michu is going to play off Graham up front. Jonny De Guzman is taking. 

But in all honesty its not necessarily a bad thing Allen is leaving. To look at the bright side, Laudrup wants us to be more more attacking, against Blackpool on Tuesday, we were playing Britton as the sole defensive midfielder with De Guzman and Michu attacking and the three of them looked really good. Whilst under Rodgers, Allen and Britton were a defensive partnership with Dobbie/Sigurrskjfksjson being the sole attacking midfielder.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Forgot you bought De Guzman.
What are you gonna do with the cash?


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...




STADIUM EXPANSION!!!

OR DOPE!!!

BUT PROBABLY THE FORMER!!!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


What do you think of Angel Rangel?
You could get Debuchy and let him be the RB for a long long time.


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> What do you think of Angel Rangel?
> You could get Debuchy and let him be the RB for a long long time.



A decent player. Offensively he's very good, defensively he's decent but suspect at times. Overall he's a good servant and he's only in his mid twenties so I wouldn't be surprised if he keeps going for a few more years.
Debuchy is a good player but he's out of our league. Affording the fee (around 7-10 million Euro) wouldn't be a problem in theory but there's some problems i.e. We probably couldn't afford his wages. We're financially healthy, not financially wealthy.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of Angel Rangel?
> ...


I see.
Stadium expansion seems a good choice then.


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2012)

Last pre-season match for us today.

2-o down by half time.
3-2 up in the second half.
3-3 is the final score.

Why do Swansea do this to me


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 12, 2012)

Jack Rodwell to City.
Mancini says he won't start so I guess Gareth Barry and Yaya Toure will continue to start in the midfield.


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Jack Rodwell to City.
> Mancini says he won't start so I guess Gareth Barry and Yaya Toure will continue to start in the midfield.



Rodwell is going to make Joe Allen look like a bargain.


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2012)

why on earth did jack rodwell go to Man City? ..................funny buy.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 13, 2012)

To up their English player quota in advance of home grown rules?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> To up their English player quota in advance of home grown rules?


Cool player, sad to see him go to City. LOved him in FIF1 08, absolute beast there


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> To up their English player quota in advance of home grown rules?


Thats not how that rule works.
Its how much non english players you have that counts.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 13, 2012)

But surely you need English players to fill the gaps left by the forrins you can't have?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> But surely you need English players to fill the gaps left by the forrins you can't have?


Well if you thought about it City would have already filled all those gaps. Rodwell is just a guy who has good potential and can start in the midfield for years.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Aug 14, 2012)

BlueStar is correct, you require a minimum of 8 homegrown players (trained for three years under the age of 21 by somebody in the English and Welsh professional system) submitted in the 25 man squad to be able to compete in the EPL and Champions league. Also, Rodwell does have potential and with the correct nurturing and game time, he would develop is a great player, however with the current City midfield, I really dont see him getting much game time.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 14, 2012)

kaz_abdin said:


> BlueStar is correct, you require a minimum of 8 homegrown players (trained for three years under the age of 21 by somebody in the English and Welsh professional system) submitted in the 25 man squad to be able to compete in the EPL and Champions league. Also, Rodwell does have potential and with the correct nurturing and game time, he would develop is a great player, however with the current City midfield, I really dont see him getting much game time.


Well 25-8=17 and its 17 foreign players so I guess its the same rule.
He'll get playing time.
Barry and Toure will start.He and De Jong will rotate when Barry or Toure need rest and to keep them fresh for a run in europe.
He wont be a regular starter but to say he won't be getting enough to develop seems wrong.
Unless he goes Dzeko and then he's a waste.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Pablo Hernandez to Swansea.

Probably a better option than playing Luke Moore on the wing.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

RVP to Man Utd.


----------



## Flame (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> RVP to Man Utd.



Flame has mixed feelings about this move. Flame thinks that sorting out central midfield should be top of the list. Flame is laughing at the state of the arsenal.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> RVP to Man Utd.


He's gonna get injured and miss half the season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 15, 2012)

I think poor Wenger has just gotten too stale. They need a change of manager in there to freshen things up but I think RVP to Man U is a good move. Has it actually happened yet or is it still speculation/talks on-going?

I still feel United need a couple more big signings (**nods to Flame**) to be sure the runaway cash train that is City can be caught, they still have a strong squad. That being said, I do think Utd will win it back!

I'm still laughing at Rangers for the time being tho!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 15, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> I think poor Wenger has just gotten too stale. They need a change of manager in there to freshen things up but I think RVP to Man U is a good move. Has it actually happened yet or is it still speculation/talks on-going?
> 
> I still feel United need a couple more big signings (**nods to Flame**) to be sure the runaway cash train that is City can be caught, they still have a strong squad. That being said, I do think Utd will win it back!
> 
> I'm still laughing at Rangers for the time being tho!!



Just asking how is the finance of celtic? If it happened to rangers same thing could happen to you. If the finances are good,  then I think Celtic will win the league for the next 30 year's.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2012)

Flame said:


> Lostbhoy said:
> 
> 
> > I think poor Wenger has just gotten too stale. They need a change of manager in there to freshen things up but I think RVP to Man U is a good move. Has it actually happened yet or is it still speculation/talks on-going?
> ...



Rangers' problems were down to very questionable financial decisions. HR Revenue and Customs had an issue regarding the unpaid tax Rangers with PAYE  and VAT if memory serves me correct. David Murray had left Rangers in a horrible position and selling the club to Craig Whyte, who is a complete vulture. Rangers' liquidation was ultimately down to absolutely abhorrent financial management and unethical (and possibly illegal) behavior. You cant' really think because it happened to Rangers it could happen to Celtic. Rangers are an isolated case. They're up there with Portsmouth as case studies in financial mismanagement.

If you think Celtic will have a hold on the SPL title for next thirty years I think you're being somewhat naive. Rangers within four years will be back in the SPL and building a title winning squad wouldn't be a problem for them. Liquidation of the old Rangers put The Rangers in a decent financial position as they can just start again. I wouldn't be surprised to see Rangers win a title to two within the decade.

CAN YOU GUESS I TAKE AN INTEREST IN FOOTBALL FINANCES?


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

arsenal fans is the red head(Scott Tenorman) and I'm Cartman


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 16, 2012)

I honestly think this RvP to Man Utd deal worked out better for Arsenal. Of course he was their best player last season, but looking at how old he is and his injury record, I'd say it's better for Arsenal. Now maybe they can improve their style of play and not focus on giving one man the ball.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I honestly think this RvP to Man Utd deal worked out better for Arsenal. Of course he was their best player last season, but looking at how old he is and his injury record, I'd say it's better for Arsenal. Now maybe they can improve their style of play and not focus on giving one man the ball.



for the last 7 years or so they top players leave to move to another club, I think its about time arsenal fans realised that they need to stop being bitter and understand that arsenal try to do they minimum to enter CL. i think you have a point but, i love seeing how bitter the arsenal fans are becoming.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

At least Arsenal have a sustainable business model.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> At least Arsenal have a sustainable business model.



Yeah business, wheres the fun in that.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

Flame said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > At least Arsenal have a sustainable business model.
> ...



It means there's always going to be a club.

Take it from someone whose their club nearly go out of existance,  I much rather my club be run well than chasing the dream using money that isn't ours.

The Arsenal model is pretty amazing, the fact they still qualify for the CL despite their rivals being able to spend obscene amounts of money is impressive. Especially when looking at their net spend. When the FFP comes in, hopefully Arsenal will be able to challenge again and we see the fall of nouveau rich clubs.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 16, 2012)

I agree with that. Despite not winning trophies, they somehow keep a constant top four finish when everyone doubts they would. When Fabregas left, everyone said theiy wouldn't stay in top four, they proved everyone wrong. When Nasri left, same thing but the somehow pulled it off. Now RvP is leaving and I have a feeling they're going to win something.

Which is why Rodgers is getting more respect from me. Liverpool hasn't broken the bank this time... I hope. With the exception of Allen's price tag,(not sure if it's too high or too low, time will tell) I think he's done some good business so far. Borini and Assaidi for 14 or 15mil? 30 mil for 3 players and we might get Tello and Sahin on loan. All could end up being failures, but I guess we won't know until the season is started.


----------



## Flame (Aug 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



you have a point, BUT i believe that when FFP comes in to place, Man United will do better than anyone else. the only thing im worried about Man United, is Sir Alex's age.


and i hope Sahin doesn’t go to Liverpool, i think his the bomb.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Rodgers is limited by FSG at what he spends rather than himself being frugal.Liverpool wasted a lot of money under Dagleish, so I doubt they want to go through that again.




Flame said:


> you have a point, BUT i believe that when FFP comes in to place, Man United will do better than anyone else. the only thing im worried about Man United, is Sir Alex's age.



The Glazers debt is going to play a huge role in Man United's success. I fancy Arsenal and Spuds to be the main beneficiaries of FFP. Both are run well.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well it's still a good thing lol.

If Sahin is to join any English club, it's gonna be Liverpool. Even Murinho wants him there because he doesn't want to face him in Champions League. Though I admit I want Tello more than Sahin. And if by some miracle they decide to renew their interest in Honda, this would be a good transfer window.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Well it's still a good thing lol.
> 
> If Sahin is to join any English club, it's gonna be Liverpool. Even Murinho wants him there because he doesn't want to face him in Champions League. Though I admit I want Tello more than Sahin. And if by some miracle they decide to renew their interest in Honda, this would be a good transfer window.



Personally I think Liverpool are at  a handicap by still keeping Ian Ayre as MD. He's the guy running the club on a dad to day basis and responsible for transfer negotiations. I still can't believe we got £5 million for Rodgers. It was his release clause but the release clause is nominally used for negotiation. The same with Joe Allen, £15 million release clause, he rinse Liverpool for the entire £15 million. Borini, I'm stuck in the middle. He's a good player and he had a very good half season. But is a good half season worth £10 million?

Saying that I do want to see Rodgers and Liverpool fail because they've been twats over the Joe Allen transfer.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 16, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's still a good thing lol.
> ...



Yeah I agree with LFC being twats over the transfer. Personally, I wished they had respected the agreement that he wouldn't go after Swansea players befer the agreed time.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

Kyle Bartley has signed for Swansea.

I'm sure Arsenal fans are in bits now.



kakashi919 said:


> Yeah I agree with LFC being twats over the transfer. Personally, I wished they had respected the agreement that he wouldn't go after Swansea players befer the agreed time.



On the bright side, £15 million big ones for Joe Allen  .
He's a good player but he isn't worth that much.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 16, 2012)

Haha yeah. Like I said, time will tell if he was worth it or not.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2012)

Michu already has scored twice for Swansea and Liverpool is down 1 and Agger sent off.
HEH.


Swansea gonna be at the top of the table.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 18, 2012)

3-0 to West Brom.... Lost Agger and have to play City next. Didn't expect this honestly, I had a feeling we might have lost, but by 1 goal. Again, failing to convert any of our chances, Suarez being the main culprit. Gerrard gave away possession way too much.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2012)

Sucks to be Arsenal they couldn't score against that Sunderland defense.
Giroud missed a great chance made by Santi Carzola.
Dissappointed Giroud dissappointed.


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm just back home.

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm just back home.
> 
> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!



Was wondering when you would show up 

Swans fans must be pretty happy with today


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Was wondering when you would show up
> 
> Swans fans must be pretty happy with today



Don't worry, Liverpool can give us another couple of million for Laudrup after they sack Rodgers.

In all seriousness, I was pretty worried about today's game. QPR had been splashing the cash and we've spent most of the summer filling in the holes among the playing and coaching staff. QPR were the better team for the first thirty minutes, but after that we looked dominant. If there was one thing I was hoping for under Laudrup was for a liberation in the final third.Under Rodgers we were just too cautious and that resulted in a problem in scoring goals. Based off pre-season and today, Laudrup is looking to sort that out. Dyer and Roultedge were effective as fuck, Graham was unselfish as usual, De Guzman has some impressive set plays and Michu is already showing himself to be a great bargain (Gylfi who?). Whilst defensively we were good, Vorm was Vorm, Williams was solid, Chico is going to be hero and Leon was excellent.

What gives me great pleasure is that we might just about dispel the myth, that we were a shit team from South Wales who lump the ball. Until Rodgers came in and taught us how to pass. It got really nauseating how the majority of the press wrote us off after Rodgers left. Rodgers did a very good job but the whole crap about Swansea immediately turning to shit was ridiculous. 

I'm not going to get carried away but I'm so pleased at how the team gelled.

And lastly...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Was wondering when you would show up
> ...


Image is broken.
Didn't get to see it.


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2012)

I can see it just fine.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> I can see it just fine.


Not here too. It's sad because I just know it's going to give me a giggle


----------



## emigre (Aug 18, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it just fine.
> ...



Its a gif of Michu's second goal. Which is a brilliant goal.


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> I can see it just fine.



you can see it fine because your web browser has cached the image, BUT the rest of us cant see it, you need to download the image and re-upload the image to in image service, so the rest of us can see. I know that’s long, but sorry.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (Aug 19, 2012)

It's funny, the speed/finish of that game between mediocre PL games is better than you'll see from any team here in Belgium. We're complete shit frankly


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2012)

What a match so far from Fellaini.... Thoroughly deserved goal.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooooh, I wonder how Van Persie will do.....


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ooooh, I wonder how Van Persie will do.....



Is Ki Sung-Yueng any good?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, he's a good player. One of our stand outs for last season, you'll be getting a good player with him. Styles himself on Stevie G, scores good goals like him too!

We're missing him already but needs must!


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Yeah, he's a good player. One of our stand outs for last season, you'll be getting a good player with him. *Styles himself on Stevie G*, scores good goals like him too!



So he has no positional and tactical sense


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL! He's still developing but he's good in there! I'd def say he's ready for the step up.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ooooh, I wonder how Van Persie will do.....


He's on now, first touch was a bad corner. Just saying.

OOOOOOOOOH now excellent play from RvP, just not a goal


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

It's alright, Leo Breton can teach him how to play.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't see this going 1-1 or 1-2. Thoroughly deserved win though and I'm very very happy for Fellaini.


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

It has to be said, Fellani has fantastic hair.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2012)

Goddammit! This is like watching Celtic again!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

i fucking hate everton. i hope they burn n hell.


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

I would laugh if Van Persie goes all Fernando Torres on us.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2012)

LMFAO! I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> i fucking hate everton. i hope they burn n hell.


Are you kidding me? It's Everton FC, a 'smaller' club with decent supporters and a decent youth academy. They managed to get so big despite having a big-ass team as Liverpool in the same town. What's there to hate?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2012)

The loss doesn't really mean anything for them.
They'll recover and VP will probably play the entire 90 minutes next match.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 20, 2012)

Everton were good value tonight and probably deserved the win. 

Do wonder how Man U will do when Fergie retires, will be a bit of a culture shock to some of their younger supporters who've known nothing but constant success if they have to go years without a trophy.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > i fucking hate everton. i hope they burn n hell.
> ...


 they won the team I support, enough of a reason to hate.


----------



## emigre (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...



No it isn't.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2012)

Flame said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


If Everton beats Man City I bet you'd be screaming you love them.


----------



## Flame (Aug 20, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



If everton win man shity, I pull down my trousers down and take the lube out.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 21, 2012)

That was an awesome game by Everton. As much of a Liverpool fan I am, I still really like Everton... they don't spend much money, don't have "super star" players but always manage to play really well when they need to and constantly finish in the top ten. They might be a feeder club, but Imo they're one of the best clubs in the EPL.


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> That was an awesome game by Everton. As much of a Liverpool fan I am, I still really like Everton... they don't spend much money, don't have "super star" players but always manage to play really well when they need to and constantly finish in the top ten. They might be a feeder club, but Imo they're one of the best clubs in the EPL.



Best team on merseyside for a reason.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 21, 2012)

We are better than Helsingborgs but they aren't scared of us and we're making them believe! 

We got lucky with that goal tho!! 

edit

Samaras took his goal well, good result and I hope we thump them back at Paradise!


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2012)

Spuds have accepted a £7.5 million bid from QPR for Michael Dawson. The deal could be worth upto £10 million.

Are the Jacks responsible for that?


----------



## Monkee3000 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lostbhoy said:


> We are better than Helsingborgs but they aren't scared of us and we're making them believe!
> 
> We got lucky with that goal tho!!
> 
> ...


It's only half time but with Wanyama returning for the seceond leg (I think it's only a one match ban), Broony and Forest back and looking fit it looks good. If Celtic get through I hope they get Man Utd or City, I'd take any English team but would prefer the Manchester teams, as I feel they would provide a larger exposure to help with the buy young and cheap then sell at a decent but not the maximum price (Ki Sung Yung will be sold for more than he was bought for)

On the match itself Forster won the match for us and I feel Samaras is proving his dooubters wrong with his new role as wide mid/att, there was a log peroid before half time that we were all over the place, second half seemed no better until Forest came on and gave the team a forward going outlet.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Couldn't agree more, big Forster finally looked commanding tonight.

I'd like to get City if we get there, fed up beating United!!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> Spuds have accepted a £7.5 million bid from QPR for Michael Dawson. The deal could be worth upto £10 million.
> 
> Are the Jacks responsible for that?


That Dawson guy is a defender right? Great news for my fellow countryman Jan Vertonghen! You're going to love him, great attitude, a real fighter, excellent feet too. Looking forward seeing him play a bit!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not suprised Junior Hoilett passed on Liverpool.
I am however suprised he passed on Newcastle.
FOR FUCKING QPR.


----------



## emigre (Aug 23, 2012)

Hearts vs Liverpool.

I wish I forgotten the match was on.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 24, 2012)

lol Liverpool barely won


----------



## emigre (Aug 24, 2012)

Will he be the Ki to unlocking defences?


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 24, 2012)

Never saw him play, but he's young, so I think he's a good signing for the future.


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2012)

Swansea is the best team in the PL look at this 3-0 man.


Woah Wayne Rooney is gonna be dropped for RvP.


Cesc Fabregas says he enjoys the way Swansea plays.
I think you guys could get him for 10 Million.


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2012)

WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!


----------



## emigre (Aug 25, 2012)

Just noticed Cardiff lost to Brizzle City.

Where's the FIRE AND PASSION?


----------



## Stewy12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wayne Rooney suffered a pretty nasty gash yesterday (I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere)



Spoiler












http://www.bbc.co.uk...otball/19381380


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Stewy12 said:


> Wayne Rooney suffered a pretty nasty gash yesterday (I'm sure there's a joke in there somewhere)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironic considering he likes putting his cock into some old gash,

ZING!


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 26, 2012)

bwahahahaha


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> bwahahahaha



Don't comment on a match when its still going on. You only end up jinxing it. Why do you think I never post where when Swansea play?

BTW are Liverpool playing like Swansea yet?

Also


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

Hehehehe
Draw.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > bwahahahaha
> ...



I wasn't commenting on any match :s

But yeah...Skrtel just became the villain yet again -__-


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Skrtel is just an expensive James Collins.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well on the bright side, the future looks promising with the likes of Sterling and Shelvy. Kelly seems to have improved quite a bit also.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like Scott Sinclair is off to Man City for £6.2 million. Good fee for someone is the last year of his contract, particularly as he wasn't great lat year. Good luck to the guy, his goals took us up and he's going to make an obscene amount of money. Saying that I cannot understand why Citeh would want him bar to fulfill the English quota and he'll work harder than Johnson did.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> Looks like Scott Sinclair is off to Man City for £6.2 million. Good fee for someone is the last year of his contract, particularly as he wasn't great lat year. Good luck to the guy, his goals took us up and he's going to make an obscene amount of money. Saying that I cannot understand why Citeh would want him bar to fulfill the English quota and he'll work harder than Johnson did.


Cuz Sinclair will accept his role as a sub with occasional starts.
Adam Johnson just wasn't going to be able to get consistent starts in the team.

I think its a waste though we should've gotten Maicon with the Adam Johnson sale money.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

Getafe be bus parking gay af.


----------



## emigre (Aug 26, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I think its a waste though we should've gotten Maicon with the Adam Johnson sale money.



Damn transfer funds must be tight.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 26, 2012)

emigre said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a waste though we should've gotten Maicon with the Adam Johnson sale money.
> ...


Mancini was told he'd have to sell to buy.


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2012)

Why are BBC Radio Wales going on about Danny Graham not scoring yet this season?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2012)

Flame said:


>


Time to replace Valdes with De Gea on the bench in national squad this one thinks!


----------



## emigre (Aug 28, 2012)

3-1. Laudrup keeps his 100% record.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 28, 2012)

Our big rivals and just about the team you should hate the most just qualified for the first time in 6 years for the CL  This is the worst news of the year for me..... So much money, not good at all.....

EDIT: forgot to mention their name, RSC Anderlecht


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Our big rivals and just about the team you should hate the most just qualified for the first time in 6 years for the CL  This is the worst news of the year for me..... So much money, not good at all.....


Anderlecht?

Why is Moussa Dembele so under the radar.
He is an absolute boss in midfield.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 29, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Our big rivals and just about the team you should hate the most just qualified for the first time in 6 years for the CL  This is the worst news of the year for me..... So much money, not good at all.....
> ...


Oh yes, Anderlecht is the team. Forgot to mention that in my disappointment :§ Such bad news, still can't believe it.

Also Dembelé is going to Tottenham Belgian media says. He's a good player alright, same as Fellaini. I would love to see one of them join Man Utd, they are absolute beasts and we could really use the strength on our MF.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Yeah apparently they activated his buyout clause.
He's really good and Tottenham might even get Lloris.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hahaha feel sorry for song.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 30, 2012)

^ lol

That's still a surprising transfer and I still can't believe it.... who would have ever thought Song would play for Barca lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2012)

Nastasic could be moving to City for some money and Savic.
Great transfer because Nastasic is better than Savic and has a huge upside.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 30, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> ^ lol
> 
> That's still a surprising transfer and I still can't believe it.... who would have ever thought Song would play for Barca lol


Well I read that Song is quite under-rated and that for the amount of Barca paid for him, they did a real steal.

I'm not surprised Barca is looking a bit weaker at the moment, it's always like that after another victory at Euro/World Cup of their key players 
Also the fact Guardiola is gone doesn't help them either....


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2012)

Barcelona are going to end up appointing Michael Laudrup aren't' they?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Barcelona are going to end up appointing Michael Laudrup aren't' they?


I think Bielsa is their first choice actually. + they won't fire their current coach anytime soon.


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2012)

Andy Carroll gets into the England squad yet Danny Graham doesn't.

And Nathan Dyer is overlooked.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Andy Carroll gets into the England squad yet Danny Graham doesn't.
> 
> And Nathan Dyer is overlooked.



That's because Hodgson loves his Liverpool players -__-


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Carroll gets into the England squad yet Danny Graham doesn't.
> ...



FIXED!


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Whoa, CL group D is gonna be interesting, I think there'll be a surprise (B. Dortmund)
As for our group, it's easier than last year, olympiacos again, schalke 04 which are weaker than Dortmund IMO and a weakened Montpellier.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2012)

Club Brugge KV drew Newcastle Utd in the EL group stage.... Really glad to see another confrontation with an England team! Previous year we had Birmingham City, great atmosphere, really impressive. Newcastle Utd is something else though, much stronger and it's going to be a joy for the fans, but we're gonna get slaughtered probably


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 31, 2012)

Good draw for us, going to go over to France or maybe Belgium!


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't wait till tonight when all the transfers are rushing in and we get to see some hilarious panic buys.


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> I can't wait till tonight when all the transfers are rushing in and we get to see some hilarious panic buys.



Like Bendtner to Juve?


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait till tonight when all the transfers are rushing in and we get to see some hilarious panic buys.
> ...



Nah, Carroll to Liverpool.

On Swansea related news, we've signed Itay Schreister on loan and Pablo Hernandez


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Swagger


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2012)

Woot woot MAICON


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2012)

This Euro Supercup must be the biggest score in years. Wow.....

Falcao is just such a cool player and weird transfer, ATL Madrid paid 40 million euros for him (!!!) from FC Porto, and now he must be worth at least 50 million. Incredible guess by the Madrid staff but glad to see it pays off.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Satangel said:


> This Euro Supercup must be the biggest score in years. Wow.....
> 
> Falcao is just such a cool player and weird transfer, ATL Madrid paid 40 million euros for him (!!!) from FC Porto, and now he must be worth at least 50 million. Incredible guess by the Madrid staff but glad to see it pays off.



IIRC Falcao has some sort of third party involvement over his registration?


----------



## kakashi919 (Aug 31, 2012)

And with the window closing in about 45 mins, I must say, Swansea had the best transfer deals in the EPL.... they just might finish in top 4


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > This Euro Supercup must be the biggest score in years. Wow.....
> ...


Wiki doesn't say anything about that? Just that his contract at Porto had a 45 million buy-out clausule, nothing more.

Also, apparently Aston Villa paid 12 million EUR for Benteke, a striker from Racing Genk..... Let me assure you, that's too much money, dumbasses. Way too much money, really, he only played about 15 good matches in his career, sure he's young and Belgian, but 12 million is really a joke..... Dumb move


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

I think I've got him confused with someone else. 

Still though, I'd say he's the third best player in the world.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2012)

Satangel said:


> This Euro Supercup must be the biggest score in years. Wow.....
> 
> Falcao is just such a cool player and weird transfer, ATL Madrid paid 40 million euros for him (!!!) from FC Porto, and now he must be worth at least 50 million. Incredible guess by the Madrid staff but glad to see it pays off.


It wasn't a guess he scored like 50 goals in the portuguese league.
50.
5-0.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> And with the window closing in about 45 mins, I must say, Swansea had the best transfer deals in the EPL.... they just might finish in top 4



No it won't happen. I guarantee that.




ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> It wasn't a guess he scored like 50 goals in the portuguese league.
> 50.
> 5-0.



I raise you Mario Jardel.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > This Euro Supercup must be the biggest score in years. Wow.....
> ...


I didn't know that, that explains a bit.

Also, apparently Fulham might buy the best player in our line-up tonight, for a mere 5/6 million GBP..... If that's true, I swear I'm going to cry. This is so frustrating.... All our rivals hit the jackpot when they sell mediocre players, now we sell our best player and we only get this.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Liverpool have fucked up today.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Liverpool have fucked up today.


What they do this time?


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Liverpool have fucked up today.
> ...



Tried to sign Sturridge and failed.
Then they went for Dempsey. They offered £4M when Villa had a £7M bid accepted earlier today. Now he's on the verge for signing for Spurs.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a depressing deadline day for us 
And can't believe liverpool, they get sahin in a year-long loan for 5m and then they can't bid more than that for dempsey.


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2012)

Liverpool are dreadfully run. There's no football intelligence at the boardroom level and that only harms the manager.

I think I'm starting to feel sorry for Brendan Rodgers. Even though he's a prick.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2012)

Essien to Real Madrid.
Lloris to Spurs.


NASTASIC AND JAVI GARCIA TO CITY!!!!!!


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Liverpool are dreadfully run. There's no football intelligence at the boardroom level and that only harms the manager.
> 
> I think I'm starting to feel sorry for Brendan Rodgers. Even though he's a prick.



I agree with this.... I mean, we should have invested more into a top class striker or two after we got Allen. Our midfield is enough already,seeing how much shelvey has improved... but we really lack a finisher,which I thought Suarez would be this season. A lot of people are saying that we missed out on Dempsey, but I don't think we really needed him... he's kinda old. And looking at the transfer window, there really wasn't a lot of quality strikers up for sale.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2012)

Watch out Satangel, Geordie invasion coming in November - just booked the train!


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2012)

Michu, I love you.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Watch out Satangel, Geordie invasion coming in November - just booked the train!


Haha nice, you really coming? Hey fine by me, if we meet up I'll buy you a beer  It's too bad I still live with my parents else I could just take you in for the night so you wouldn't have to pay a hotel for that one night.


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Essien to Real Madrid.
> Lloris to Spurs.
> 
> NASTASIC AND JAVI GARCIA TO CITY!!!!!!


Read in the press that Mancini isn't happy. He 'didn't get the players he asked for'....


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2012)

IS MANCINI TALKING ABOUT SCOTT SINCLAIR?!

IF HE DOESN'T WANT HIM THAN WE DON'T WANT HIM.

SWANSEA DON'T DO REFUNDS.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out Satangel, Geordie invasion coming in November - just booked the train!
> ...



Haha, thanks!  Any suggestions for places to go?  We're going on Wednesday and coming back on Saturday.  I can speak a bit of French, will that get me by?  Have difficulty in some countries because I've got a nut allergy, so it's sometimes tricky with a language barrier and unfamiliar cuisine.  Places like India and China are pretty much no-go because of the multiple ingredients and lack of awareness of it, but from what I remember from going decades ago it's quite simple tasty stuff over there (me and the girlfriend go to this seafood place all the time that does awesome moules frites).

Looking forward to the beer as well!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out Satangel, Geordie invasion coming in November - just booked the train!
> ...


Probably talking about De Rossi.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...


Well one of the 'brownest' and most medieval bars in Bruges is right between 'de Markt' and 'de Burg'. It's called 'de Garre'. You can find it via Google maps too, it's quite hard to find actually. But when you walk from 'de Markt' (basically THE biggest tourist place in the city), to 'de Burg', it's in a really small street to the right. It's so cool, the beer is delicious and VERY heavy.
Otherwise, the city isn't too big so I would recommend just walking everywhere, you don't need a car inside the city. It's real medieval sometimes, you'll like it for sure if you're into that.

With English you'll do just fine too mate. We learn French from our 10th year, and English from our 13th year, so both shouldn't be a problem.

The beer is awesome of course, it'll cost around 1.5 GBP (2 euros) for a pint (33 centilitre). Otherwise, fries and chocolate all the way, I must say we really do a good job with them


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome, getting quite excited now!

We're booking transport etc before getting tickets, so obviously we don't know if we'll get enough to go round.  What do you think the chances would be of getting a few in the home end if we're short?  Presuming people would survive the 90 minutes, as Bruges don't have a reputation for nutters (I wouldn't have wanted to be in the home end for Frankfurt mind, those guys were crazy)

Looking at facebook and twitter there must be about 8,000 Mags planning to go, hope we get a nice big allocation.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

Arsenal keep their third consecutive clean sheet.

Wow.


----------



## keran22 (Sep 2, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Liverpool are dreadfully run. There's no football intelligence at the boardroom level and that only harms the manager.
> ...



Brendan Rodgers said he would have to be mad to loan out Carroll without bringing someone else in. Looks like he's mad.

Deffo agree that midfield isn't an issue. Especially with Allen and Sahin (though losing Lucas -again- sucks). Defence is pretty strong too, but with Pepe Reina playing as he is atm, we're shipping goals. Suarez is an excellent winger being played as a centre-forward, and Borini is completely unproven... I guess Rodgers signed him because he had him on loan for Swansea in the Championship. I know he's young, but the last thing that football club needs is another youngster! LFC is desperate for experienced players to make a difference. Players who can be banked on to come up big when it matters, like Dirk Kuyt, Maxi Rodriguez... oh wait.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

keran22 said:


> Brendan Rodgers said he would have to be mad to loan out Carroll without bringing someone else in. Looks like he's mad.
> 
> Deffo agree that midfield isn't an issue. Especially with Allen and Sahin (though losing Lucas -again- sucks). Defence is pretty strong too, but with Pepe Reina playing as he is atm, we're shipping goals. Suarez is an excellent winger being played as a centre-forward, and Borini is completely unproven... I guess Rodgers signed him because he had him on loan for Swansea in the Championship. I know he's young, but the last thing that football club needs is another youngster! LFC is desperate for experienced players to make a difference. Players who can be banked on to come up big when it matters, like Dirk Kuyt, Maxi Rodriguez... oh wait.



Personally  I think Borini and Suarez should swap places with the former taking on the main striker position with Suarez on the wing. Borini was great for us in that position when we got promoted from the Championship. Also Rodgers has got his tactical failings, when Plan A works, its great but when you're chasing a game it completely falls apart. Rodgers is cautious manager regarding his tactics, he much rather see a safe pass played than a risky pass even though the former has no to little attacking penetration. Last season it took until December for Swansea to win a point from a losing position. This season its taken Swansea just the third game of the season to win a point from a losing position.

Plus he hasn't got Huw Jenkins there.

/Swansea fan.


----------



## keran22 (Sep 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> keran22 said:
> 
> 
> > Brendan Rodgers said he would have to be mad to loan out Carroll without bringing someone else in. Looks like he's mad.
> ...



I was never pleased to see Dalglish getting the sack after such an excellent season with the resources at hand. He used certain players very well, sure there were problems, but two cup finals says differently. Brendan Rodgers just wasn't the right man for the job; a couple of good signings but change doesn't happen overnight. I'm still feeling the pain of Rafa getting the sack...

/Liverpool fan.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 2, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Awesome, getting quite excited now!
> 
> We're booking transport etc before getting tickets, so obviously we don't know if we'll get enough to go round.  What do you think the chances would be of getting a few in the home end if we're short?  Presuming people would survive the 90 minutes, as Bruges don't have a reputation for nutters (I wouldn't have wanted to be in the home end for Frankfurt mind, those guys were crazy)
> 
> Looking at facebook and twitter there must be about 8,000 Mags planning to go, hope we get a nice big allocation.


I reckon it'll be max 40 EUR to get an away ticket for the match. Also, I think our Away- compartment only holds about 2500-3000 seats, not more. I doubt you'll get the complete South, there'll be too many home supporters for this match. BUT I must say in a friendly game this pre-season against Dortmund (which we won btw!!) there were a lot of German supporters just scattered everywhere, they were all over the place in the stadium. So getting tickets to sit somewhere else should again be possible, though will be harder. It'll be hard to get a ticket in our stadium I think....

A note about the stadium btw, it's quite old and definitely not up to PL standards I think.

Also, some Club Brugge supporters claim that your manager said in pre-season that the EL isn't priority for you guys? Is that true? If you end up putting a B-team in the EL, we just might qualify.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

keran22 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > keran22 said:
> ...



Dalgish is a horrendous manager. He's tactically inept and his transfer policy was an absolute joke. Money was available to create a competitive team. Dalgish was exposed to be a footballing dinosaur in the 1990s after he took Newcastle from league runners up to thirteenth in one full season in charge. The two cup finals shouldn't mask a poor season. Cup competitions have the element of luck and randomness which is my people like them. The league is an accurate barometer of a team's quality.

I think Rodgers is a huge prick but he is a huge step up from Dalgish. But he's taking over a club that has been bereft of vision with owners and management who clearly know little about the game.


----------



## keran22 (Sep 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> keran22 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



I think it's very easy to dress down cup competitions in that manner, but two cup finals in one season would suggest that there is more than simply luck. Any football match contains an element of luck, it's just about who can string the most wins together. Speaking of luck, LFC hit the post more often than any other team in the EPL last season... a bit more luck and how different could the league standing have been?

Noone can justify £35million for Carroll. That was stupid. But to blame it on Dalglish would be questionable, especially as there was a whole 'director of football' malarky thing going on. Certainly there has been some poor management from higher up the ladder. But as a manager, Dalglish motivated those players to put in some very good performances. Selling Dirk Kuyt was the stupidest thing anyone could have ever done, which turned me on Rodgers immediately. LFC haven't had a truly great manager since Rafa, but there was a chance of Kenny making something with that club. But you can't make a club great in one season. The owners really need to recognise that.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2012)

Why is everybody falling down in this Southampton game.


LOL VAN PERSIE LOLOLOLOL


Omg Why'd I have to laugh at him.


----------



## emigre (Sep 2, 2012)

keran22 said:


> I think it's very easy to dress down cup competitions in that manner, but two cup finals in one season would suggest that there is more than simply luck.



Middleborough reached two cup finals and were still relegated in the nineties. You can't place too much of an emphasis on a managers's ability on cup competitions alone. The league is the bread and butter for any club.




keran22 said:


> Any football match contains an element of luck, it's just about who can string the most wins together. Speaking of luck, LFC hit the post more often than any other team in the EPL last season... a bit more luck and how different could the league standing have been?



In a league system the impact luck and randomess is underplayed due to its structure i.e.e everyone plays each other home and away. No match is a one off. If you win the league its usually because of tangible footballing reasons. Man City won the title over Man Utd mainly because of scoring more goals. LFC hit the post so many times was not because to luck but because the LFC forward line are universally useless at finishing. There's no luck about that.




keran22 said:


> Noone can justify £35million for Carroll. That was stupid. But to blame it on Dalglish would be questionable, especially as there was a whole 'director of football' malarky thing going on. Certainly there has been some poor management from higher up the ladder. But as a manager, Dalglish motivated those players to put in some very good performances.



I agree on not blaming Daglish on the transfer fees paid. But the players he brought it on a whole haven't performed and illustrated an lack of imagination. Downing was an okish player throughout his career, Henderson had been half decent at Sunderland, Adam was good at Blackpool. Suarez has looked decent but he along with Coates have been the exception. I'm sure they were Daglish signings because Daglish likes signing British players, you can tell. To say Dalgish got was motivate his players to perform is something I can't accept, Carroll was akin to a dead carcass, Downing went the league season without any goals and assists, Adam has already been sold off, Henderson was half decent. Liverpool finished in their lowest league position for several decades. It was really poor year and blame has to be proportioned to Daglish.




keran22 said:


> Selling Dirk Kuyt was the stupidest thing anyone could have ever done, which turned me on Rodgers immediately. LFC haven't had a truly great manager since Rafa, but there was a chance of Kenny making something with that club. But you can't make a club great in one season. The owners really need to recognise that.



Liverpool have two problems. One is the boardroom management, FSG clearly have no knowledge about football and Ian Ayre doesn't have much in terms of football management. At Swansea, our Chairman Huw Jenkins during his tenure has led the club from the bottom of the football league to the Premiership in less than a decade, whilst keeping the club financially stable. That's because he has football intelligence which has helped his managers such Rodgers and before him Martinez. The two names talked to for the Liverpool job.

Secondly there's no vision and/or ethos at Liverpool. Saying "we want to qualify for the Champion's League," is just hot air. There needs to be an ultimate goal and most importantly, ideas on how to get there. Than you can make intelligent football decisions to improve the club.

Regarding Kuyt I've got a great quote Michael Laudrup apparently said about him when he was a pundit:

_"Dirk tries very hard but the problem is there's no ability."_

Personally I think Kuyt is a decent player but that quote made me laugh.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yet again Southhampton let a Manchester team come back and win... I feel sorry for them, they played well. 

Now about Liverpool....what can I say? Same as last season? Dominate and not score? Though I have to point out, it seems Suarez has lost his first touch brilliance... or is it that he tries too much and gets read like a book now? I really agree with emigre that Borini and Suarez should switch... Borini as a winger just isn't showing what he can actually do. He puts in hard work, but nothing comes of it.. kinda like Dirk Kuyt, but not quite like him lol. Hopefully he can get off the mark sooner than later. Sahin looked very comfortable holding the ball and passing it around, I only hope Suarez or Borini can convert the chances he will create. Allen looked great as usual, no complaints there. This Sterling boy is very good, has speed, works hard, can be very tricky... only he just needs to work on his crosses if he's gonna keep playing on that wing and get some more experience....very promising talent.

Let's not forget Reina... sorry but he is not a top class goal keeper... and I've been saying this for years. Of course he had his moments of brilliance, but what Keeper doesn't? Should bench him next game and give Doni a chance...see how that goes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 3, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Yet again Southhampton let a Manchester team come back and win... I feel sorry for them, they played well.
> 
> Now about Liverpool....what can I say? Same as last season? Dominate and not score? Though I have to point out, it seems Suarez has lost his first touch brilliance... or is it that he tries too much and gets read like a book now? I really agree with emigre that Borini and Suarez should switch... Borini as a winger just isn't showing what he can actually do. He puts in hard work, but nothing comes of it.. kinda like Dirk Kuyt, but not quite like him lol. Hopefully he can get off the mark sooner than later. Sahin looked very comfortable holding the ball and passing it around, I only hope Suarez or Borini can convert the chances he will create. Allen looked great as usual, no complaints there. This Sterling boy is very good, has speed, works hard, can be very tricky... only he just needs to work on his crosses if he's gonna keep playing on that wing and get some more experience....very promising talent.
> 
> Let's not forget Reina... sorry but he is not a top class goal keeper... and I've been saying this for years. Of course he had his moments of brilliance, but what Keeper doesn't? Should bench him next game and give Doni a chance...see how that goes.


Agree with Borini being a striker and Suarez a winger.
Yeah Southampton was pwning.
ManU was saved by RvP's relentlessness.

Reina>Valdes


Also Reina is better than Doni.
Doni at Roma was average.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> kakashi919 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet again Southhampton let a Manchester team come back and win... I feel sorry for them, they played well.
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying Doni is better than Reina, but at least drop him to make him work for his position. Two mistakes like that is no joke.. especially if one almost made you get knock out of Europa League...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Also, some Club Brugge supporters claim that your manager said in pre-season that the EL isn't priority for you guys? Is that true? If you end up putting a B-team in the EL, we just might qualify.



I don't think he's said it, but there's probably some truth in it.  I think it's a big deal for the players and the fans, and probably the manager, but maybe not so much for the owner.  Seems strange to spend all season trying to get into Europe and then not taking it seriously, but the fact is that the money is in the Premier League and Champions league, not so much the EL. With the FA Cup, the League Cup, Europe and the PL, the squad get quite quickly become worn out or suffer injuries.  So the temptation is to play some second string players in the hope of just doign enough to scrape by and save some squad fitness for the league.


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2012)

Man utd vs galatasaray soon, both of my teams playing each other........ I hope man utd wins 10 - 0


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2012)

Hulk went to Zenit for 50 million EUR, Witsel for 40 million EUR...... FUCKERSSSSS epic players, so cool, and they choose such a crappy competion, cowards IMHO, really disappointing. Loved seeing Hulk play


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 3, 2012)

How did Southampton sign Nathaniel Clyne and Gaston Ramirez in the same window.


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Hulk went to Zenit for 50 million EUR, Witsel for 40 million EUR...... FUCKERSSSSS epic players, so cool, and they choose such a crappy competion, cowards IMHO, really disappointing. Loved seeing Hulk play


 how the hell did Russian teams become so rich?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2012)

Flame said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Hulk went to Zenit for 50 million EUR, Witsel for 40 million EUR...... FUCKERSSSSS epic players, so cool, and they choose such a crappy competion, cowards IMHO, really disappointing. Loved seeing Hulk play
> ...


Really? You have to ask that?! Oil of course, sometimes taxes of the poor people or just plain dictators (Anzhi comes to mind). Abramovich is just about the most famous one in football, he put his money into Chelsea (and some other teams too)


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a shame, oil money is ruining football  Hulk was such an amazing player to watch, going to Russia seems like destroying your career. I can understand close to retiring players that just want to secure their future, but hulk still had many years ahead, same as Nilmar, Thiago Silva or Ibra, hell, even Raul or Drogba. It's a shame players are choosing money over a good team.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


Anzhi got their money from an investor not a dictator.
Lots of people are saying Zenit are going to sell Hulk in a year or two for even more money but I have no idea who would buy him.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 4, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


Hmmmm it was either Anzhi or Dnipro Dnipropetrevesk, the Belgian press wrote a few articles a year ago because some of our players went there.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Also, some Club Brugge supporters claim that your manager said in pre-season that the EL isn't priority for you guys? Is that true? If you end up putting a B-team in the EL, we just might qualify.
> ...


Oh, good news! Apparently we gave more of the South area of the stadium to Birmingham too (last year during EL), so there's a good chance Newcastle will get more than only the regular Away-compartment. Maybe you'll get 5000 places or so, I can't tell for sure.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2012)

I just realized the first week of Fantasy Premier League I bought Michu and started him for 5.5 million.
Swansea only paid 2 million in real life.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2012)

In about 1 hour the beginning of a new WC campaign starts for Belgium! Kicking off with Wales - Belgium, going to be hard, they really have quite a good team.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> In about 1 hour the beginning of a new WC campaign starts for Belgium! Kicking off with Wales - Belgium, going to be hard, they really have quite a good team.



No we don't.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > In about 1 hour the beginning of a new WC campaign starts for Belgium! Kicking off with Wales - Belgium, going to be hard, they really have quite a good team.
> ...



do you think they should be a GB team.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > In about 1 hour the beginning of a new WC campaign starts for Belgium! Kicking off with Wales - Belgium, going to be hard, they really have quite a good team.
> ...


Just read Joe Allen is out of the team, sick! Looking better now!
Well the Belgian press just brought a lot of things to my attention, like that they were much higher on the FIFA ranking than us (just under Croatia actually) and their entire team plays in the PL too! Sure they don't have Hazard and Kompany, but if everyone is decent it's a good team nonetheless.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2012)

Flame said:


> do you think they should be a GB team.



No because its been proven the idea is retarded..



Satangel said:


> Just read Joe Allen is out of the team, sick! Looking better now!
> Well the Belgian press just brought a lot of things to my attention, like that they were much higher on the FIFA ranking than us (just under Croatia actually) and their entire team plays in the PL too! Sure they don't have Hazard and Kompany, but if everyone is decent it's a good team nonetheless.



The rise of our FIFA ranking had a lot to do with Gary Speed as manager. Speedo than comitted suicide and we now have Chris Coleman who has spent the last six years regressing as a manager.

Here's our starting eleven:
Myhill, Blake, James Collins, Ashley Williams, Gunter, Edwards, Ramsey, Bale, Matthews, Church, Morison.

Myhill is the reserve team keeper for West Brom, Collins is shit, Edwards, I forgot he existed until today. Church is a decent second tier striker and Morison tries very hard.

Belgium should kill us.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2012)

Down to ten men now.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> Down to ten men now.


100% correct after seeing images, mental tackle!

Referee wasn't perfect, true, it's a bit harsh the second goal comes from that decision though, I can definitely see Wales pointing at the referee now, while that shouldn't be necessary.... Belgium never lost control of this game frankly, you were right emigre, we kind of killed you.


----------



## emigre (Sep 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Down to ten men now.
> ...



When am I ever proved wrong about football?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 8, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


I can't be bothered to go through 218 pages, but probably


----------



## emigre (Sep 10, 2012)

Why is Raheem Sterlin in the England squad ahead Nathan Dyer?


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> Why is Raheem Sterlin in the England squad ahead Nathan Dyer?



liverpool propaganda.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> Why is Raheem Sterlin in the England squad ahead Nathan Dyer?


So he can't play for Jamaica.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 11, 2012)

Tonight second qualifying match, vs Croatia. Titled the clash between the 2 favourites of this group, can't wait! Hard to predict but I'll follow the general hype that surrounds the national team and go for 3-0!


----------



## emigre (Sep 11, 2012)

Wales are 4-1 down to the mighty Serbia 

Bring on  Scotland. It'll be the battle of the hopeless.


----------



## emigre (Sep 11, 2012)

Well we got pumped hard.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wales are 4-1 down to the mighty Serbia
> 
> Bring on  Scotland. It'll be the battle of the hopeless.



Hey at least Wales are in the qualifiers... we didn't even make it to the third round quallifiers...


----------



## emigre (Sep 11, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wales are 4-1 down to the mighty Serbia
> ...



The fact we're in the qualifiers isn't any kind of indictment of quality. That's how UEFA's qualification procedure goes.

I'm not angry or surprised though. I was resigned to this shit a while ago.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> Wales are 4-1 down to the mighty Serbia
> 
> Bring on  Scotland. It'll be the battle of the hopeless.


How did this happen?! Should I be scared of Serbia, we only scored 2 goals against you guys..... Croatia was kind of weak actually, clearly some new players/methods that make the team weaker now than with Bilic. We should have won, the possession/chances were in our favour big time, but they defended really well. They basically got 2 chances, and scored out of one (which was just a lucky goal too).


----------



## emigre (Sep 12, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Wales are 4-1 down to the mighty Serbia
> ...



Serbia before playing Wales only scored in two of their previous eight matches.

We're just that shit.


----------



## emigre (Sep 12, 2012)

It sounds like the shit is going to hit the fan when the Hillsborough report comes out later.

Not exactly football news but more currant affairs regarding accountability.


----------



## emigre (Sep 14, 2012)

I was always aware from what I've read about Hillsborough that there were amazing fuck ups. Now everything is in the open, it really is staggering how fucked everything was. Hillsborough didn't have a valid safety certificate since 1981.


----------



## Flame (Sep 15, 2012)

man utd win 4 - 0, and a i hear a great debut by buttner. and man shity and chelski draw.. not bad.


----------



## emigre (Sep 15, 2012)

I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Yay, 6 goals and 3rd place! Although we could've gotten our 4th clean sheet in a row if szczesny didn't mess up in that only goal. Podolski has me impressed and Cazorla has also exceeded my expectations, reckon both will be massive for us.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!


So I heard Benteke could do the thing his new club bought him for now, instead of doing it Wednesday during a WC qualifier?


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

Madrid-City was excellent. I really enjoyed watching it. City fans must be seething.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Madrid-City was excellent. I really enjoyed watching it. City fans must be seething.


Since I'm also a Madrid fan.
I loved the game.Hope City win in Manchester though.
I can't believe the groups city keeps getting into though.
Madrid needed the win more than City though.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

People actually support more than one team?


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> Madrid-City was excellent. I really enjoyed watching it. City fans must be seething.


Already regret not watching the game, I was busy gaming + followed RSCA a bit. AC Milan is utter shit, if they keep playing like this for the coming CL matches they'll finish last. Teribble.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2012)

emigre said:


> People actually support more than one team?


I do cuz two different leagues and normally they won't play each other.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I do support 2 teams, a club in Mexico and Arsenal, aside from that I like Bayern Munich and Milan a little bit and I'm glad when they win their league and shit but that's it. It would feel pretty weird to watch 2 teams you support against each other, sorta like when I watch the 2 Manchester clubs playing each other and want both to lose


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 18, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Well I do support 2 teams, a club in Mexico and Arsenal, aside from that I like Bayern Munich and Milan a little bit and I'm glad when they win their league and shit but that's it. It would feel pretty weird to watch 2 teams you support against each other, sorta like when I watch the 2 Manchester clubs playing each other and want both to lose


Well if it was the Champions League Final I would want Madrid to win.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

I can never ever understand how people can actively support two teams. If there was one attribute a fan is always bound to have, its loyalty. It is meant to be pure tribalism and beyond rationality.


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2012)

i fucking hope Fergie and the men win those kebab eating cunts 10 -0...... no no no i hope 20 -0


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> I can never ever understand how people can actively support two teams. If there was one attribute a fan is always bound to have, its loyalty. It is meant to be pure tribalism and beyond rationality.



I don't really have a problem with it. I support Liverpol and Juventus... I guess it has to do with loving the sport more than the teams themselves. I support Swansea whenever  they play because I like how they play, same with Arsenal. Juventus has always been my number 1 though


----------



## Flame (Sep 19, 2012)

big day today, fucking hell i cant wait.

if Galatasray win today, shit, my Turkish cuzins and friends wont let it go for 20 years or so.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 19, 2012)

http://www.nufc.co.uk/articles/20120919/brugge-ticket-information_2281670_2923462



> Newcastle United have been allocated 1,470 tickets for their supporters for the forthcoming Europa League fixture in Brugge.
> The Club had requested a far larger allocation, based on the numbers of fans who wanted to travel to Belgium, however their pleas to the club have failed to secure more tickets.
> Under UEFA rules, the home club is only obliged to allocate five per cent of its stadium capacity to the away team and in this case, that amounts to 1,470.
> Over recent days Newcastle United have been in constant contact with their Brugge counterparts to try and resolve the matter but to no avail. United have even been through UEFA channels to try and help but regrettably the home club and UEFA yesterday confirmed that the decision to stick to the minimum allocation would be unchanged.
> ...



Don't think this is very wise, there's going to be fucking thousands of us over there, tickets or not.


----------



## Flame (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Satangel (Sep 20, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> http://www.nufc.co.u...2281670_2923462
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, not very wise indeed. Keep in mind that the city police/board definitely had a great say in this, they really aren't that footballfriendly, we've had countless of collisions with them over the past years, not to mention we've been trying to build a new stadium for 10 years now, and still nothing has happened. They just keep blocking it.

Against Hannover last EL campaign we did a similar thing, and the Hannover fans just ended up in some of the home compartments..... There's a big chance that will just happen again now, with all the problems that may happen. Also, it would surprise me if the stadium is completely full now (around 26k fans), while if we just give the Away team 5k places that would really liven things up. (but that's just what the police is scared off, atmosphere and potential hooliganism)


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm watchin 'Being Liverpool.' Rodgers wasn't this cringeworthy at Swansea.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2012)

Seems the appropriate place to say Arsenal are on a roll!!
We can take man city


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Seems the appropriate place to say Arsenal are on a roll!!
> We can take man city



come on arsenal 











... i want to arsenal because i dont see arsenal as a threat.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> I DONT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT!












i hate Everton too, how dare they win us,


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm watchin 'Being Liverpool.' Rodgers wasn't this cringeworthy at Swansea.


I hate how Southampton has played great and has 0 points whereas Liverpool have been complete crap and are 17th.
THEY NEEDA BE IN THE RELEGATION ZONE.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm pretty confident we can win against City, our defense has been rock solid and we finally have some decent fullbacks, injury-less midfield and we also have 3 attacking players in great form in Cazorla, Podolski and Gervinho, I'm just worried about that 4th attacking place, no one on the team seems to be on the level of the other 3.


----------



## emigre (Sep 22, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I'm pretty confident we can win against City, our defense has been rock solid and we finally have some decent fullbacks, injury-less midfield and we also have 3 attacking players in great form in Cazorla, Podolski and Gervinho, I'm just worried about that 4th attacking place, no one on the team seems to be on the level of the other 3.



Arise,






Nah, not really


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty confident we can win against City, our defense has been rock solid and we finally have some decent fullbacks, injury-less midfield and we also have 3 attacking players in great form in Cazorla, Podolski and Gervinho, I'm just worried about that 4th attacking place, no one on the team seems to be on the level of the other 3.
> ...


That's ramsey isn't it? Well, tbh I think he's better on the middle, and well that's Cazorla's place, doubt Wenger will move him to the wing. Still a good sub though, helped us regain the ball against Montpellier and I'm confident he'll soon be as good as he was before his leg break.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 22, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I'm pretty confident we can win against City, our defense has been rock solid and we finally have some decent fullbacks, injury-less midfield and we also have 3 attacking players in great form in Cazorla, Podolski and Gervinho, I'm just worried about that 4th attacking place, no one on the team seems to be on the level of the other 3.


You gotta admit the game is gonna be great though.
I'm really excited.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 22, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty confident we can win against City, our defense has been rock solid and we finally have some decent fullbacks, injury-less midfield and we also have 3 attacking players in great form in Cazorla, Podolski and Gervinho, I'm just worried about that 4th attacking place, no one on the team seems to be on the level of the other 3.
> ...


Yep, no matter who wins the game, it's gonna be an exciting match, I think I heard somewhere that we haven't drawed in Etihad stadium since a while ago so I'm confident it'll be a good match. Hoping for another screamer on the last minutes like last time


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 23, 2012)

Right when I start complaining about Southamptons lack of points and Liverpool not being in the relgation zone...




Although i wouldn't have a problem if Liverpool won tommorow...


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 23, 2012)

God...it's frustrating to watch Liverpool play all over a team and then just lose the game just like that. The sending off is debatable, the penalty should have never been, though from the angle of the ref it's kind of understandable, but what are the other officials there for?... surely the linesman had a good view on that. Now we gotta deal with injuries and do without Shelvey for a couple of games.


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> God...it's frustrating to watch Liverpool play all over a team and then just lose the game just like that. The sending off is debatable, the penalty should have never been, though from the angle of the ref it's kind of understandable, but what are the other officials there for?... surely the linesman had a good view on that. Now we gotta deal with injuries and do without Shelvey for a couple of games.



On the bright side at least the truth is out and justice might actually be done.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 23, 2012)

ffs mannone


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 23, 2012)

BOSSCIELNY GOAL, totally deserved, what a player.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes Spurs, good for AVB to get that win. We were the better team throughout COYS


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2012)

Man Shity draw and Dippers lose.

delicious.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> Man Shity draw and Dippers lose.
> 
> delicious.


QFT, glad to see City dropping points!


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Same, not very wise indeed. Keep in mind that the city police/board definitely had a great say in this, they really aren't that footballfriendly, we've had countless of collisions with them over the past years, not to mention we've been trying to build a new stadium for 10 years now, and still nothing has happened. They just keep blocking it.
> 
> Against Hannover last EL campaign we did a similar thing, and the Hannover fans just ended up in some of the home compartments..... There's a big chance that will just happen again now, with all the problems that may happen. Also, it would surprise me if the stadium is completely full now (around 26k fans), while if we just give the Away team 5k places that would really liven things up. (but that's just what the police is scared off, atmosphere and potential hooliganism)



Pretty confident of getting 3 tickets, including one for myself, but some of us are going to struggle I think.  Any chance you might be able to get us some home tickets? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Could bung you 20 euros or something as commission.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Same, not very wise indeed. Keep in mind that the city police/board definitely had a great say in this, they really aren't that footballfriendly, we've had countless of collisions with them over the past years, not to mention we've been trying to build a new stadium for 10 years now, and still nothing has happened. They just keep blocking it.
> ...


Aha nice, really nice to see you got in 
I can't risk bringing dishonor and potential harm to Club Brugge by giving you tickets to home sides, I'm very sorry but I won't do that. Maybe they would even know I sold you those tickets (they take some details from your ID card), so it could in a very bad scenario bring me more harm than money 

Also, Bordeaux made a fool of us last Thursday, 4-0, we really underestimated them. I'm pretty sure advancing to the next round of the EL is near impossible now, Newcastle and Bordeaux are just too strong I fear. Really, Bordeaux, sick team, incredible strong midfield/attackers, very big guys, average technique but so so so strong. I can see PL teams fare better against them, but it's going to be hard. They completely blew us away, although I must say we had about 5 A-team injuries and just a general off-day. Normally it would have been 3-1 or so.
Glad to see Newcastle draw against Maritas (that POR team, don't know the exact name) though


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 24, 2012)

No worries, thought it was worth a go 

Yeah, we played a very young side against them.  Hopefully we'll send out a bit of a strogner team against you guys!


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2012)

scum that is john Terry retires of international football.....


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> scum that is john Terry retires of international football.....


Well this should make it possible for Ferdinand to return to England national team, no?


----------



## Flame (Sep 24, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > scum that is john Terry retires of international football.....
> ...



i hope not, he is getting old and doesn't need the extra time on the pitch, but i hope phil jones and chris smalling have more time for england now.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2012)

Flame said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Flame said:
> ...


That's true indeed, wouldn't be a good decision for Utd if we see a return of Rio, but I think he really really wants that.


----------



## Flame (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Sep 25, 2012)

Tremmel, Tiendalli, Monk (c), Ki, Davies, Britton, Gower, Michu, Richards, Routledge, Moore

Interesting.


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh. Liverpool in the next round.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah..just saw the draw. This should be quite interesting


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> Yeah..just saw the draw. This should be quite interesting



I remember around four/five years ago. We had an FA cup replay against Havant and Waterloo and the winner went to Anfield to play Liverpool.We lost and I gutted, it would have been a great trip.


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2012)

It looks like Liverpool should play their kids rather the senior players.


----------



## emigre (Sep 27, 2012)

Michel Vorm has signed a new four year deal.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2012)

john terry the racist cunt has got 4 match ban.....


----------



## Flame (Sep 29, 2012)

bollocks.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you Tottenham.
Thank you.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats to Cesc Fabregas.
Scored a goal assisted by a handball and got a Sevilla player wrongly sent off.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 29, 2012)

Finally a win... at least now we're out of relegation :S


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 30, 2012)

Cristiano Ronaldo Hat trick woot woot


----------



## Satangel (Oct 1, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo Hat trick woot woot


Finally he starts scoring! If he wants to beat Messi again this year (he did last year, no?) he better make some more!
Just unreal btw, we talk about it like it's easy, but these guys literally score with their eyes closed.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > Cristiano Ronaldo Hat trick woot woot
> ...


No he beat Messi the year before though.
Maybe if you count Goals per game maybe.
Not sure but Messi played more games I think.
If I'm not mistaken he scored in the Supercup and 3 goals in the league before yesterday.
I really hope he wins the Balon D'Or Messi winning 4 times in a row is just sad.


----------



## emigre (Oct 1, 2012)

More importantly Messi is a superior player.


----------



## Flame (Oct 1, 2012)

messi and ronaldo never get injured. someone should break they legs.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

City drew because Jack Rodwell gave away another goal and Mario Balotelli saving us with a 90th minute penalty.

Cristiano Ronaldo got another hat trick.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> City drew because Jack Rodwell gave away another goal and Mario Balotelli saving us with a 90th minute penalty.
> 
> Cristiano Ronaldo got another hat trick.


Shouldn't have left Everton anyway, little moneygrabbing piece of shit  Such a beast in FIFA, so much fond memories, and now he's chose the blue 

Nice one CR07!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > City drew because Jack Rodwell gave away another goal and Mario Balotelli saving us with a 90th minute penalty.
> ...


He was already blue.

Anyway heres video of Cristianos pwnage.


Also Benzema swagged out.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

People think Jack Rodwell is good?


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ramsey scored, I'm afraid someone famous may die D:


----------



## Satangel (Oct 3, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> ...


Ty for the vids, saved me some time.


emigre said:


> People think Jack Rodwell is good?


I have quite a liking for Everton actually, much more than City. And it was such a decent player for Everton too... They got decent money for him though, nice.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

Everton ripped City off for Rodwell. Rodwell is decent and that's it. He's never shown anything to suggest he'll be anything more than decent. If anything, injuries have given him a higher reputation than he deserves.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Everton ripped City off for Rodwell. Rodwell is decent and that's it. He's never shown anything to suggest he'll be anything more than decent. If anything, injuries have given him a higher reputation than he deserves.


Gareth Barry is decent and Rodwell is supposed to replace Barry.
Barry is 31 he's getting up there in years.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

Let's put it like this, I don't think Rodwell is good enough or has the potential to be good enough, for a team aiming to win the title.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Let's put it like this, I don't think Rodwell is good enough or has the potential to be good enough, for a team aiming to win the title.


Thats cold...


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

but fair.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 5, 2012)

Good win for us last night.  There was only about 400 French fans but they were doing a fair bit of kicking off, wrestling with the stewards and trying to rush our fans.  They threw a flare into a Newcastle department store as well


----------



## Satangel (Oct 5, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Good win for us last night.  There was only about 400 French fans but they were doing a fair bit of kicking off, wrestling with the stewards and trying to rush our fans.  They threw a flare into a Newcastle department store as well


I'm glad and at the same time scared that you guys won with such a big score. Glad because I like Newcastle/PL more than Bordeaux/Ligue 1, but scared because if you guys win with such numbers against a team that battered us with 4-0, it basically means we're going to have a really hard time against you guys.
I basically gave up the EL after the Bordeaux game, and I still see it quite negative for us, but I must say Maritimo was really really weak. Wow, how did you ever lose points there?! So weak honestly, we should have won with 3-0 at least.

Also, gives me goosebumps every time.
[yt]3tZl42Msbj4[/yt]


----------



## emigre (Oct 6, 2012)

Dear Michu,

I love you.

Love

emigre 

aged 22.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 7, 2012)

That Clasico was superintense.


----------



## Flame (Oct 8, 2012)

> Jose Mourinho on Mario Balotelli in an interview with CNN: “Mario was good fun. I could write a book of 200 pages of my two years in Inter with Mario, but the book would be not a drama. The book would be a comedy! I remember one in Kazan. We went to Kazan in the Champions League. In that match, I had all my strikers injured. No Milito, no Eto’o. I was really in trouble and Mario was the only one. Mario gets a yellow card in minute 42 or 43. So, when I go to the dressing room at half time, I spent, I would say, 14 minutes of the 15 speaking only for Mario. “Mario, I cannot change you. I cannot make a change. I don’t have a striker on the bench. Don’t touch anybody. Play only with the ball. When we lose the ball, no reaction. If somebody provocates you, no reaction. If the referee makes a mistake, no reaction. Mario, please” Minute 46, red card!”



lol


----------



## emigre (Oct 10, 2012)

Newcastle being sponsored by legalised loan sharks. Wonderful.


----------



## Flame (Oct 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> Newcastle being sponsored by legalised loan sharks. Wonderful.



Newcastle have really crossed the line this time.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 10, 2012)

Flame said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Newcastle being sponsored by legalised loan sharks. Wonderful.
> ...



They're a bunch of cunts and I can't say I'm happy to be associated with them.  But then bearing in mind how many teams are sponsored by gambling websites, how your lot are sponsored by this mob of bastards and how the entire league is sponsored by LIBOR fiddling Barclays there are very few clubs who get their money from firms which are paragons of virtue.


----------



## emigre (Oct 12, 2012)

We won...we actually won...


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 14, 2012)

Bruge REALLY don't want us to be over there.  Two hotels that a lot of Newcastle fans are staying in (two miles apart) have started cancelling rooms booked for the game claiming 'unexpected work'.  So not only are there going to be thousands of Newcastle fans without tickets over there, there's also going to be thousands wandering around without accommodation.  You had to book your train tickets first in order to apply for match tickets, Eurostar is over £100 and non-refundable, so it's not like they're going to succeed in getting people to give up on going over.


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2012)

i just hope Tom Cleverley plays against Poland, would be great experience.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 14, 2012)

Usmanov for head of Arsenal.
Money will fly everywhere


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Usmanov for head of Arsenal.
> Money will fly everywhere



he already has a big share, so why does money fly everywhere?


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 14, 2012)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Usmanov for head of Arsenal.
> ...


But he's not in full control.
Imagine him in full control.
Money will soar
Neymar to arsenal definite


----------



## Flame (Oct 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



if Usmanov takes full control arsenal, arsenal will buy Neymar, however,


I Disagree!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 14, 2012)

Minox said:


> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.



Cause they are bad at playing it.

Why don't i sing?
Cause i have a terrible voice, still i watch music videos and listed to music.

Now on topic.
Not a Soccer fan but i can watch it with friends or dad.
Don't have a favorite team.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> We won...we actually won...


Same reaction for me, but against Serbia. 0-3 IN Serbia, amazing result, especially if you take in consideration that Serbia only lost 1 in 27 games at home (including matches against Spain, France, England, ....)
This Tuesday we're playing against Scotland, shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 15, 2012)

The US barely beat Antigua pretty bad performance.

Our next game is against Guatemala we'll probably win.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 16, 2012)

Well apparently Kasper Schmeichel will be the heir to Iker Casillas' throne and Roberto Mancini is trying to sign Busquets.


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Why would they need Busquets when they have Toure? Don't get me wrong, I think he's pretty good but that money could be better used in another position. But whatever it's better for me if city waste their money and don't improve much


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 17, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Why would they need Busquets when they have Toure? Don't get me wrong, I think he's pretty good but that money could be better used in another position. But whatever it's better for me if city waste their money and don't improve much


Toure doesn't really play defensive mid or atleast not this season hes been attacking more. It's obvious that Mancini is trying to get a really good defensive midfielder after he failed getting De Rossi he signed Javi Garcia.
Javi Garcia hasn't really played that well he hasn't been particularly bad but he's not contributing as much as he could.


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 17, 2012)

I always found Toure to be Man City's biggest threat and most fearful player. He's pretty underestimated if you ask me. I rather have him than Biscuits any day.


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 17, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> lufere7 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they need Busquets when they have Toure? Don't get me wrong, I think he's pretty good but that money could be better used in another position. But whatever it's better for me if city waste their money and don't improve much
> ...


Maybe I haven't seen City much this season but I always thought Toure was a DM that roamed forward a lot, but on a second thought it would be fearful to see busquets taking defensive responsibilities and therefore letting Toure attack as he pleases D:


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 17, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> > lufere7 said:
> ...


He does but we have played 2 defensive mids behind Toure a lot this season. If he does start at DM then Mancini usually subs on Rodwell to allow Toure to push forward.

Michael Bradley has improved so much since the 2010 World Cup my god.
He's been injured most of the season for Roma but he's started two games and scored once with one assist and those are all his appearances.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I always found Toure to be Man City's biggest threat and most fearful player. He's pretty underestimated if you ask me. I rather have him than Biscuits any day.


QFT, Touré is a facking beast  Amazing technique for such a massive player


----------



## emigre (Oct 20, 2012)

We finally won. 

AND WE DID IT WITHOUT A STRIKER!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> We finally won.
> 
> AND WE DID IT WITHOUT A STRIKER!


Spain Euro 2012 style. I like


----------



## emigre (Oct 21, 2012)

Satangel said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > We finally won.
> ...



I KNOW, STRIKERS ARE JUST A WASTE OF SPACE!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

@BlueStar Well that was a decent match. I'm really surprised Newcastle was so weak in fact, you guys really have no interest in the EL it seems! But even your B-team had some players (Ameobi on the side, WTFFFFFF) that were vastly superior to our A-team players. 
We should have scored though.....


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 29, 2012)

Satangel said:


> @BlueStar Well that was a decent match. I'm really surprised Newcastle was so weak in fact, you guys really have no interest in the EL it seems! But even your B-team had some players (Ameobi on the side, WTFFFFFF) that were vastly superior to our A-team players.
> We should have scored though.....


 
With that bullet header that bounced over the bar? Definitely! I think we're struggling with our small squad size with all the games, so we have to rest a lot of our players in the early stages and hope we can make it through anyway. I didn't make it to the match because I was working, but I saw it on TV. There were loads of Bruge fans in Newcastle when I was walking through to work at 4pm, almost all of them completely plastered! I think they'd been drinking since 9am. There didn't seem to be much trouble though - they got kicked out of one of the rougher pubs over here, there was a firework thrown before the match and a policeman knocked over, but nothing too bad. I've managed to get two away end tickets, but today they've said they're releasing another 900 for us (after previously saying that would be completely impossible!)

Last week Northumbria Police forwarded a letter from Bruge Police that was really hostile - if you've been drinking on the train, you get deported, if you're near the ground without a ticket, you get arrested, if you are found without ID, you will be locked up for 12 hours etc, signed by the police commissioner in Bruge. Then on twitter, using the hashtags they've assigned to our game, they denied sending that letter(?) and said there would be another update soon. The four-page letter of dos and don't I got with my ticket seems much more reasonable and less confrontational!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 29, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> With that bullet header that bounced over the bar? Definitely! I think we're struggling with our small squad size with all the games, so we have to rest a lot of our players in the early stages and hope we can make it through anyway. I didn't make it to the match because I was working, but I saw it on TV. There were loads of Bruge fans in Newcastle when I was walking through to work at 4pm, almost all of them completely plastered! I think they'd been drinking since 9am. There didn't seem to be much trouble though - they got kicked out of one of the rougher pubs over here, there was a firework thrown before the match and a policeman knocked over, but nothing too bad. I've managed to get two away end tickets, but today they've said they're releasing another 900 for us (after previously saying that would be completely impossible!)
> 
> Last week Northumbria Police forwarded a letter from Bruge Police that was really hostile - if you've been drinking on the train, you get deported, if you're near the ground without a ticket, you get arrested, if you are found without ID, you will be locked up for 12 hours etc, signed by the police commissioner in Bruge. Then on twitter, using the hashtags they've assigned to our game, they denied sending that letter(?) and said there would be another update soon. The four-page letter of dos and don't I got with my ticket seems much more reasonable and less confrontational!


That bullet header was from our man in form, Bacca. He's been amazing the past 2 months, scored in 10 competition games in a row (!!!), called up for Colombia where he scored a hattrick (but 3rd goal was denied by the referee, bad decision) and stood together with no one less than Falcao in the strikersposition!
It was really bad luck he didn't score that ball, also fatigue and the quick succession of matches. Yesterday (we lost, again) he fumbled again, clearly tired.
To be honest, I've given up the EL anyway. The 4-0 massacre at Bordeaux really fucked everything up, I don't think we can finish in the top 2, especially now since we didn't take any points in Newcastle.

Ameobi and Obertan were just too good, although I must say our defence wasn't in top form either, mainly because 3 of our ideal defence were injured! Now 1 of them is back at least, he's our captain too.
I can imagine they were drunk as fuck, it's a day off and it's not that far away from home. Besides, it's England man, mythical country/competition, there needs to be beer 

I've seen a similar newsarticle too, yet I didn't know the police denied it on Twitter! I just searched, and it seems plausible that they denied it. Official channels and all, I don't assume those hostile rules are true. 
They are very wary of foreign fans, like I've told you before, but I don't think they would take such drastic measures. That's probably agianst some kind of law too.
Anyway, I'm looking forward to the game. It's a shame I have exams the next day, but I wouldn't mind buying you a pint or two. Too bad I still live at home or I'd even let you stay at my place, so you don't have to pay for a hotel.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 29, 2012)

Really looking forward to it now, especially since they announced the extra tickets - it looks like we should get another two, so if my mate who's a sports photographer can get in on his press pass that means we can all go! I'll see if I can find some wi-fi while I'm out there and let you know where we end up. I know some guys who took some Bruge fans drinking to a club called Digital the night after the match, said they were spewing everywhere 

Obertan is usually useless by the way, he was terrible yesterday!  Sammy Ameobi is awesome though, seems to have a great attitude.  His brother has played for us for over a decade, with, uh, mixed results but he's a bit of a cult hero anyway.  Here's Sammy playing FIFA last week


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Really looking forward to it now, especially since they announced the extra tickets - it looks like we should get another two, so if my mate who's a sports photographer can get in on his press pass that means we can all go! I'll see if I can find some wi-fi while I'm out there and let you know where we end up. I know some guys who took some Bruge fans drinking to a club called Digital the night after the match, said they were spewing everywhere
> 
> Obertan is usually useless by the way, he was terrible yesterday! Sammy Ameobi is awesome though, seems to have a great attitude. His brother has played for us for over a decade, with, uh, mixed results but he's a bit of a cult hero anyway. Here's Sammy playing FIFA last week


That photo is class! I noticed his brother was also on the pitch, at first I thought Ameobi was just all over the pitch 
I can very much imagine them spewing all over the place, Bruges fans, classy as always  That won't happen if I buy you a pint, like I said I have exams that week so I might even not be able to watch the game


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2012)

i feel that Chelsea is a scum of a team, what they doing to Mark Clattenburg is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah Liverpool vs Swansea tonight.


Is it wrong I would happily accept defeat tonight if it guaranteed three points on the weekend?


----------



## emigre (Oct 31, 2012)

Meh we beat an inferior team. So what?


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2012)

Cost £20 million.






Cost £2 million.

Oh its a funny old game.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 1, 2012)

It may have been an inferior team, but Swans absolutley destroyed the midfield and their counter attacking was superb.


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> It may have been an inferior team, but Swans absolutley destroyed the midfield and their counter attacking was superb.


 
I'll be honest I was expecting us to lose until I saw the team sheet which was just really poor. On the Liverpool side what has to be concerning was how value for money the reserve team provides. I know we all like making jokes about Stewart Downing but he is the poster boy of Liverpool's transfer policy or lack of policy, he cost Liverpool more than the entire Swansea starting eleven. Rodgers as a lot of shit to clean up.

EDIT: The reliance on someone like Suarez is amazing as well. He really has been the difference for Liverpool this season.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I must say, despite his price tag, I think Rodgers has found a way to make Downing useful. He has been a little bit impressive so far. Can't say the same for Henderson though...


----------



## emigre (Nov 3, 2012)

Swansea 
Pablo 
This week


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Good job Swansea, good job. You've done us all a favour. Utd top of the league, where we fucking belong!

How was Hazard btw?


----------



## emigre (Nov 3, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Good job Swansea, good job. You've done us all a favour. Utd top of the league, where we fucking belong!
> 
> How was Hazard btw?


 
Anonymous though to be honest Chelsea were pretty meh and Williams had a bloody good game for us.


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2012)

Swansea fucking yes. west ham fucking yes.


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

I guess City can looks forward to the Europa league now.


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

LETS ALL LAUGH AT CITY


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> LETS ALL LAUGH AT CITY


That link sends me to some Charlton Athletic match. 

Gj


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

Satangel said:


> That link sends me to some Charlton Athletic match.
> 
> Gj


 
We're laughing at Cardiff City aren't we? Well at least I am.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> We're laughing at Cardiff City aren't we? Well at least I am.


LOL okay I (somewhat) get it. I thought we were supposed to laugh at Man City. 
I laughed at Arsenal too though


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a Swansea fan. I'm always going to get more pleasure out of the Redbird fucking up than Man City.


----------



## robinisslim (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol, see group D in the Champions League after 4 matches:
*Group D*

1. Borussia Dortmund - 8 points
2. Real Madrid - 7 points
3. AFC Ajax - 4 points
4. Manchester City - 2 points

Very good City!_  _


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 7, 2012)

robinisslim said:


> Lol, see group D in the Champions League after 4 matches:
> *Group D*
> 
> 1. Borussia Dortmund - 8 points
> ...


Some bullshit referee decisions and Sergio Aguero tripping all over himself smh.
Aguero could've created two goals if he didn't slip on two different occasions and then an offside decision where Aleksander Kolarov was clearly onside and finally Ricardo van Rhijn pulling Balotelli down in the box and a no call.

Mesut Özil is so fucking swag though.
Called off CR7 and scored an amazing free kick.




Also Iker Casillas should've saved that first Reus goal but I won't blame him too much because that was a beast of a shot.But Arebola I will blame because he is the worst Madrid player given consistent playing time I have ever seen.

Dortmunds right back *Piszczek *was rumoured to be joining us this summer.
Now that he is lighting us up I think Mourinho should buy him in January even though he's cup tied.


----------



## robinisslim (Nov 7, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Some bullshit referee decisions and Sergio Aguero tripping all over himself smh.
> Aguero could've created two goals if he didn't slip on two different occasions and then an offside decision where Aleksander Kolarov was clearly onside and finally Ricardo van Rhijn pulling Balotelli down in the box and a no call.


 
I'm sure it wasn't a penalty, as Balotelli first took Van Rhijn by his neck, but I'm not sure if it was offside or not.
And I know Ajax was lucky with the referee, but Manchester City was the one that failed with scoring goals. So I think it's funny that Manchester City is for 99% sure  kicked out off the Champions League because of Ajax, which plays REALLY bad in the Eredivisie


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 7, 2012)

robinisslim said:


> I'm sure it wasn't a penalty, as Balotelli first took Van Rhijn by his neck, but I'm not sure if it was offside or not.
> And I know Ajax was lucky with the referee, but Manchester City was the one that failed with scoring goals. So I think it's funny that Manchester City is for 99% sure kicked out off the Champions League because of Ajax, which plays REALLY bad in the Eredivisie


From the angle I saw the offside call he looked just onside. I didn't see Balotelli take Van Rhijn by the neck but I did see him throw him to the ground.
Why does Manchester City always get teh worst groups.

Celtic 2-0 Barcelona


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2012)

2-1 now. Surely it's too late for a come-back?!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2012)

And yup, it was too late. Fantastic win, esp. for the Celtic fans. 

Utd won too, 3 goals in the last 15 minutes, nice one. Red Devils just keep winning....


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 8, 2012)

Inter pissed off the Old Lady. I have a feeling they're gonna destroy Chelsea in Italy


----------



## emigre (Nov 8, 2012)

Sky Sports Statto ‏@SkySportsStatto
J Carragher has more than twice the apps for L'pool (710) than rest of the team & subs for the Europa League game v Anzhi put together (309)


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2012)

2-2 against Newcastle, tough game but very fun first half! Finally some decent play again by Club Brugge, FINALLY. Fun match for all the supporters, atmosphere was top-notch I must say. PL teams are always welcome in Bruges I must say, love the attitude/fans/numbers they always bring  Looking forward to meeting some tomorrow night in Bruges!


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2012)

Man Utd again come from behind to win....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 11, 2012)

Edin Dzeko is too good right now.
It sucks he can't ever do anything when he starts.

Maybe you guys are wondering what Joey Barton has been up to.







Alvaro Morata scored the winner in his Madrid debut.
Hopefully he can get some starts and seize his opportunity with Benzema and Higuain injured.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 15, 2012)

Ibrahimovic 4 - England 2.....
4th goal was amazing, all his goals were class, 4th goal of out of this world.


----------



## emigre (Nov 15, 2012)

Only a arrogant shit would even attempt that. And that's a testament to the man.


----------



## emigre (Nov 17, 2012)

Brilliant result against Newcastle. For a moment there I thought we were going to get a clean sheet. Of course we conceded. At least you can never say its dull with Michael Laudrup.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 17, 2012)

Some good results today so far. Now for Juve to win their game and Man Utd to lose 

Well Man Utd lost


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 21, 2012)

Like I said..... Juventus destroyed Chelsea


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> Brilliant result against Newcastle. For a moment there I thought we were going to get a clean sheet. Of course we conceded. At least you can never say its dull with Michael Laudrup.


 
You've played us at a good time, we're looking utterly awful at the moment (Even in our win against West Brom we were the worst team). Pardew has ditched 4-3-3 for 4-4-2, possibly to try and keep Cisse and Ba happy and avoid having to have only one of them as a main striker. It's making us horribly rigid and predictable. Really frustrating to watch.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

And Chelsea do it again...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> And Chelsea do it again...


I don't understand how they can have any success with anybody managing this team.
RDM was great for Chelsea he probably got fired for benching Torres.
The best part is Chelsea are looking at hiring Rafa Benitez.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 21, 2012)

emigre said:


> And Chelsea do it again...


Probably hoping to achieve the same effect, which is never going to happen.
Sad really, bit early to sack him IMHO.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 21, 2012)

And Rafa of all people will take charge. Prepare to see a lot of rotation going on with Chelsea from now on.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder if Benetiz was appointed to help a  certain miss-firing £50 million striker.


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2012)

fuck Chelsea, fuck man city hope both get kicked out of the CL..... o wait aaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2012)

Watching the Liverpool/Young Boys game. The goals have been really good, Young Boys in particular were magnificent finishes.


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah Young Boys' goals were brilliant. I kinda like how BR is handling Downing and Henderson,and maybe he should give Assaidi more EPL time.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> I kinda like how BR is handling Downing and Henderson


 
By not playing them? Which in fairness is a bloody good idea. Yeah, I'm never going to stop making fun of those two am I?

In other news, Mark Hughes has been sacked. I can't say I'm surprised, QPR have been super shit this season. I bet he regrets the scatter ball approach he took with his transfers, easily one of the most stupidest transfer policies I've ever seen. 

"He was good in 2005 so let'f offer him £50k a week on a four year deal even though he's been mediocre for the last three years."

I am also laughing at the idiots who thought QPR would finish top ten this season.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2012)

*Azerbaijani club Baku FC have appointed Vugar Guloglan oglu Huseynzade, aged just 21, as their new manager in preference to French former European player of the year Jean-Pierre Papin - based on his experience of playing the computer game Football Manager. *


http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...-as-manager-based-on-computer-game-experience


----------



## Satangel (Nov 25, 2012)

Flame said:


> *Azerbaijani club Baku FC have appointed Vugar Guloglan oglu Huseynzade, aged just 21, as their new manager in preference to French former European player of the year Jean-Pierre Papin - based on his experience of playing the computer game Football Manager. *
> 
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...-as-manager-based-on-computer-game-experience


I'm really glad this finally happens, and especially so far away from my life, because I always wondered if this would work.


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Satangel said:


> I'm really glad this finally happens, and especially so far away from my life, because I always wondered if this would work.


 
http://soccerlens.com/from-playing-football-manager-to-being-a-football-manager/66668/

This is brilliant.


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Disappointing performance from the Swans today apart from Hernandez and Tremmel who were really good. De Guzman in particular was fucking woeful. Though on the bright side, we're grabbing points and are on a good run.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 26, 2012)

Flame said:


> *Azerbaijani club Baku FC have appointed Vugar Guloglan oglu Huseynzade, aged just 21, as their new manager in preference to French former European player of the year Jean-Pierre Papin - based on his experience of playing the computer game Football Manager. *
> 
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddbal...-as-manager-based-on-computer-game-experience


 
Great... Now it's just a matter of time for Chelsea to get rid of Benitez and find a likely looking FM player...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://soccerlens.com/from-playing-football-manager-to-being-a-football-manager/66668/
> 
> This is brilliant.


Nice find, enjoyed reading it. Ty. It is funny, cool stuff.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2012)

Our sub-normal cousins down the road are in the news again I see

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-gesture-Romelu-Lukaku.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Our sub-normal cousins down the road are in the news again I see
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-gesture-Romelu-Lukaku.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


That happened a few times too over here. He doesn't deserve it, Lukaku is a very friendly guy and never showed any arrogance/immature/bad behaviour. Really a good guy, nice in the interviews. 

We hate Sunderland of course, shame on them. 

Sincerely,
the Sunderland haters


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> That happened a few times too over here. He doesn't deserve it, Lukaku is a very friendly guy and never showed any arrogance/immature/bad behaviour. Really a good guy, nice in the interviews.
> 
> We hate Sunderland of course, shame on them.
> 
> ...


 Haha, remember us singing that in that bar, the one that was all fuzzy and swaying back and forth. Didn't we modify it to have a dig at Anderlecht as well?


----------



## kakashi919 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...latini-plans-champions-league-changes?cc=3888

So, they plan to scrap Europa and expand UCL... what you guys think? Good idea?

I for one think its not really such a good idea. It does give the "unfortunate" teams to have a shot, but maybe it should stay the way it is for now.


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2012)

Based on last season, Europa League>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Champion's league.

Saying that, they may well merge the two competitions. UEFA have fucked up European competitions for a while. Personally I want a return of the Cup Winner's Cup alongside the Champion's Leageu and UEFA cup.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 28, 2012)

The big clubs are just getting bigger the way things currently are - as fun as the Europa league was last season, the finalists only got around an 8th of what the CL lot got - one big competition would do me nicely actually, and ffs change the name back to the European Cup: you finish 4th in the Premier League and can enter the 'Champions League'???
Cup Winners Cup would be nice, but clearly most PL clubs aren't even arsed about the FA Cup these days (unless they find themselves in the QFs), and I think the same applies elsewhere in Europe.... money talks I'm afraid...


----------



## emigre (Nov 28, 2012)

I think I love Laudrup. We're playing no strikers with three wingers and Michu.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just three words:

We won. Yay.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2012)

mightymuffy said:


> The big clubs are just getting bigger the way things currently are - as fun as the Europa league was last season, the finalists only got around an 8th of what the CL lot got - one big competition would do me nicely actually, and ffs change the name back to the European Cup: you finish 4th in the Premier League and can enter the 'Champions League'???
> Cup Winners Cup would be nice, but clearly most PL clubs aren't even arsed about the FA Cup these days (unless they find themselves in the QFs), and I think the same applies elsewhere in Europe.... money talks I'm afraid...


Same here indeed, Cup isn't important here too. Barely nets 6k fans, even with the biggest teams. 

They should give more money for the EL, way more. Make the gap between CL-teams and EL-teams less big.
Hell, in my opinion they should reduce the CL fees and increase the EL fees with that same money.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-benitez-concerned-by-chelsea-fitness?cc=3888

Like I said, expect a lot of rotation with Benitez in charge. Let's see if Chelsea really has the firepower to cope with his rotation philosophy.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dammit, now I know why you love michu emigre 
EDIT: WOW


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2012)

Three points off a Champion's League place!!! 

Michu 

Michael Laudrup 

Huw Jenkins


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 1, 2012)

What a day of results haha! Can Reading upset Man Utd?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> What a day of results haha! Can Reading upset Man Utd?


Glad to see City drop points, but how we lost to fucking Norwich is just as bad, or even worse. Wow, let's hope they do a similar fail too


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Reading! :B


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Glad to see City drop points, but how we lost to fucking Norwich is just as bad, or even worse. Wow, let's hope they do a similar fail too


Whoever makes these schedules are unkind.
Chelsea,Everton,Man Utd with the champions league games too.
CMON MAN


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 1, 2012)

#WengerOut


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 1, 2012)

What a game lol


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2012)

kakashi919 said:


> What a game lol


 

It is slightly ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> It is slightly ridiculous isn't it?


 
Ikr? haha Too bad for Reading


----------



## Flame (Dec 1, 2012)

Reading gave us a little scare they... but fergie needs to sort out the defence for fuck sake.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> It is slightly ridiculous isn't it?


Arsenal game?
Coz it really was.
I was sad. I'm not saddened by sport often.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Arsenal game?
> Coz it really was.
> I was sad. I'm not saddened by sport often.


No, the Reading vs Utd game. 3-4 in the first 35 minutes, and then the show was over. 

Let's hope it doesn't come to goal difference again


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 1, 2012)

A couple more words:

We won. Again. Yay.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

Reading seem to be producing alot of shock performances.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Arsenal game?
> Coz it really was.
> I was sad. I'm not saddened by sport often.


 
Fuck no. Swansea dominated Arsenal. Nothing ridiculous about it.



Black-Ice said:


> Reading seem to be producing alot of shock*ing* performances.


 
FIXED!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fuck no. Swansea dominated Arsenal. Nothing ridiculous about it.


Mmm, as a club we really need to fix up. Arsenal needs change

oh and 


emigre said:


> FIXED!


Wow you still hurting from that?
Actually 'shock performance' is an actual term, so what you are doing is standardizing, not really a fix. But if it makes you feel good, i'll let you have it.


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Wow you still hurting from that?
> Actually 'shock performance' is an actual term, so what you are doing is standardizing, not really a fix. But if it makes you feel good, i'll let you have it.


 
Actually I was talking about the poor quality of Reading's performances...y'know nine points from fourteen games isn't particularly impressive.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> Actually I was talking about the poor quality of Reading's performances...y'know nine points from fourteen games isn't particularly impressive.


Oh good.
They could or could not get relegated.
Its likely they can pull a comeback, but I sense no hope for QPR


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2012)

I reckon Reading to go down. I can think of several times when they've fucked up from winning positions and nothing suggests anything is going to change. Though they'll go down with dignity in tact.

QPR are fucked. They need a miracle. Though I will laugh very hard if they get relegated.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

The most surprising thing for me, is the quality in West Broms performances.
I cant imagine west brom in the champions league.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 3, 2012)

Newcastle United,


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dear Mr. Hazard,

How is it with the "Champions' League winners"?


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, look at it this way... now Chelsea have a shot at winning UCL and Europa League back to back


----------



## Flame (Dec 6, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Dear Mr. Hazard,
> 
> How is it with the "Champions' League winners"?


 

Hazard went for the moeny, i dont think he cares if they win anything or not.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2012)

Flame said:


> Hazard went for the moeny, i dont think he cares if they win anything or not.


QFT, sadly.
I hope some of the Chelsea Belgian players use their heads and move clubs, even Liverpool may welcome on of them for me, everything is better than Chelsea :/


----------



## emigre (Dec 6, 2012)

Satangel said:


> QFT, sadly.
> I hope some of the Chelsea Belgian players use their heads and move clubs, even Liverpool may welcome on of them for me, everything is better than Chelsea :/


 
Liverpool


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Liverpool


Well it's not like all the Belgian Chelsea players will actually ever get on the Chelsea level.... 
Thorgan Hazard and Lukaku just aren't enough I think, Liverpool would be epic for them


----------



## emigre (Dec 6, 2012)

Euro 2020, really UEFA really?


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 8, 2012)

Torres scored a brace.

Apparently got the assist for the third goal.


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Torres scored a brace.
> 
> Apparently got the assist for the third goal.


 
its the start of the end of the world.....


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2012)

Flame said:


>


MOAR PLZ


----------



## Flame (Dec 8, 2012)

Satangel said:


> MOAR PLZ


 
with time, my friend... with time...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 9, 2012)

3-2!!!​ 
Fuck City!!! And that goes double for their fans!!! If these are what "real fans" are, I'd rather be a 'gloryhunter'!!!


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup...the "real fans" thing is ridiculous. Aren't a "real fan" simply because you're not from the country of the team you support.


----------



## Flame (Dec 9, 2012)

Rooney and RVP..... yeah boy


and what was that fan who tried to attack the ref was on? plus scum fan throw something at rio... scums.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 9, 2012)

I am disappoint.

On a side note Vidic wanted Nastasic to come to United but he couldn't convince SAF in time.
I'm glad we got him. He's young,versatile and most importantly quality.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, the quality of the Premier League has declined in the last couple of years.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 10, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Haha, remember us singing that in that bar, the one that was all fuzzy and swaying back and forth. Didn't we modify it to have a dig at Anderlecht as well?


We sure did, it was in the Druids bar I think, the one in a sort of basement. There were other Newcastle fans there too!


----------



## Flame (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone else playing Football Manager 2013?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry am I the only one seeing ARSENAL 1ST SQUAD
drawing with
BRADFORD

NO
I DISAGREE
WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I agreee, I will cry if we lose at penalties. Also, gervinho is awful.


----------



## emigre (Dec 11, 2012)

Well that's a big fuck up.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 11, 2012)

AWWWW COME ON 
We lost what is probably our last shot for a trophy this season, against bradford, FUCKIN BRADFORD. Wilshere's class though, I say take the captain band off Vermaelen and give it to Jack.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so fucking angry.
Remix the whole arsenal management. 
Immediately


----------



## emigre (Dec 11, 2012)

And Arsenal suffer a new low.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 11, 2012)

Arsenal sucks.
No wonder they are planning to spend €75 million in January.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 11, 2012)

This is unbelievable, ffs even bradford players are facepalming there.


----------



## Flame (Dec 12, 2012)

hey look the bright side guy, if chelski won the champions league, so you can too. 



..... just find a large bus.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 12, 2012)

That gif... Wahahahahahaha.... Nice to know the legacy of Torres lives on


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Itay Shrecter is shit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 13, 2012)

Gervinho and his forehead needs to leave arsenal


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> And Arsenal suffer a new low.


Hey all Arsenal fans, Club Brugge (my favourite team) has been shit too the past 7 years. No trophy, despicable performances, results that just make your fanheart cry, fuck ups in the transferdepartment, .....

You're not alone, it's all I have to say. Hang in there


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Try being me, Swansea have shit for the first sixteen years of my life!


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2012)

i support Man Utd, we didnt win a trophy last season, so we going to win something this season.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2012)

emigre said:


> Try being me, Swansea have shit for the first sixteen years of my life!


But difference is, Swansea is NOT expected to win things. It's not considered a big club (yet?), thus the expectations of 99,9% of the football supporters are low. So if they don't win anything, no one will laugh at them or mock them, no, wasn't their goal and they are not expected to win things. 
No reason to laugh then.

Big clubs, like Arsenal and Club Brugge (relatively) are expected to win. And they haven't, for at least 5 years, which of course causes a lot of laughing and mocking....


Flame said:


> i support Man Utd, we didnt win a trophy last season, so we going to win something this season.


Supercup against Man City in the start of the season? We won a trophy last season, IIRC.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2012)

The last thing we won was the Fairs Cup in the 60s...


----------



## emigre (Dec 15, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> The last thing we won was the Fairs Cup in the 60s...



How could you forget about the Intertoto cup?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 15, 2012)

I enjoy watching Yaya Toure play with the Captains armband.
Especially when he's scoring.


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.skybet.com/football/transfer-specials/event/14703896?aff_id=7945&dcmp=snt-bet-VILLASWANS


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah fuck, we have Chelsea in the cup semi-final.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://www.skybet.com/football/transfer-specials/event/14703896?aff_id=7945&dcmp=snt-bet-VILLASWANS


WTF? What is this? How is this even possible?!
Is this like that transfer news thingy where you could fill in a player name and then he 'signed' for Barcelone for a fee you could also fill in?


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> WTF? What is this? How is this even possible?!
> Is this like that transfer news thingy where you could fill in a player name and then he 'signed' for Barcelone for a fee you could also fill in?


 
No. Its betting odds, my guess there have been a number of people putting money on Villa to Swansea. Or they just read some shit on the internet and based the odds off that.

I wouldn't mind Villa at Swansea. He might be an improvement on Graham/Moore/Shrecter.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2012)

emigre said:


> No. Its betting odds, my guess there have been a number of people putting money on Villa to Swansea. Or they just read some shit on the internet and based the odds off that.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Villa at Swansea. He might be an improvement on Graham/Moore/Shrecter.


I wouldn't mind too, but it's not going to happen. That guy is *world-class*. And he sure as hell isn't old or declining, except he's more often injured it seems.


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2012)

Satangel said:


> I wouldn't mind too, but it's not going to happen. That guy is *world-class*. And he sure as hell isn't old or declining, except he's more often injured it seems.


 
Just let dream. Dream of a striker who looks competent.

Seriously, one goal from seventeen matches from our strikers is a shit return. I don't believe Villa is going to join, Swansea need a striker badly.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 19, 2012)

And Liverpool buy Sturridge and Ince for 18M 
I read somewhere that for that money you could buy both Cazorla and Michu.


----------



## emigre (Dec 19, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> And Liverpool buy Sturridge and Ince for 18M
> I read somewhere that for that money you could buy both Cazorla and Michu.


 
In terms of the transfer market, Laudrup>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Rodgers.

Rodgers is pretty limited in the range of his signings. They tend to be players who play in Britain or have worked with him in the past. It was alright at Swansea but at Liverpool with a better scouting network, you would expect more.

Also lulz at resigning Ince.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 19, 2012)

So... Reportedly the Barca manager's getting an operation [something about cancer] and may need to step down. This is sad.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 20, 2012)

emigre said:


> How could you forget about the Intertoto cup?


 
Well, I guess we won this one too








Anyway, time for your daily dose of crazy racist Russians



> The largest fan group of Russian champions Zenit St Petersburg have demanded the club refrain from buying black and gay players following turmoil surrounding the acquisition of Brazil striker Hulk.



http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/football-soccer-zenit-fan-group-opposed-black-gay-133831795.html


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 20, 2012)

United vs Real.
Woooh, boy!


EDIT:

So... Apparently, all the matchups drawn were the exact same matchups from the practice draw. Wow...


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah that's pretty weird, I heard that we had drawn Bayern on the practice one so I thought we were saved


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 20, 2012)

Real Madrid vs Manchester United is gonna be amazing.
Can't wait.


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Ronaldo breaks his leg by then.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope Pepe breaks rvp's leg


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope no one sustains a serious injury cause I'm one of the good guys.


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I hope Pepe breaks rvp's leg


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2012)

Flame said:


> I hope Ronaldo breaks his leg by then.


GTFO, why would you hold any grudge against CR07 if you're a Utd fan? He has done the club such massive favours, left on good terms and netted us an amazing profit!
You can't accuse him of anything, you should root for him instead of this.
I too hope Utd wins, but saying CR07 should break his leg is just ridiculous.


lufere7 said:


> I hope Pepe breaks rvp's leg


Bit more understandable, I realize his departure didn't benefit Arsenal all that much.
Still, he was very important for you the past few years, deserves some respect for that....


BlueStar said:


> Well, I guess we won this one too
> 
> Anyway, time for your daily dose of crazy racist Russians
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/football-soccer-zenit-fan-group-opposed-black-gay-133831795.html


 
LOL, well I'm fine with Hulk/Witsel going to a real competition, fantastic players and I'm disappointed they went to that shithole 
Hopefully they leave Russia soon.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Satangel said:


> GTFO, why would you hold any grudge against CR07 if you're a Utd fan? He has done the club such massive favours, left on good terms and netted us an amazing profit!
> You can't accuse him of anything, you should root for him instead of this.
> I too hope Utd wins, but saying CR07 should break his leg is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Haha it was just a joke, as much as I dislike a player I wouldn't really want them to sustain such a serious injury (minor injuries like those he always had here would be fine though  ) But he doesn't deserve my repect AT ALL, going to united and the way he forced out of the club was disgraceful in any way you want to see it.
He owes the club more than we owe him, yes he had a fantastic last 1.5 years here but what before that? he was an injury prone player with an attitude problem no club would've wanted and to whom AW stood with even through years and years of being injured all the time, he wouldn't be half the player he is right now without Arsene, but how did he repay him? After just a season and a half of regular performances he believes he can question the club policies and force his way out, and to united to make matters worse, even whe he declared he was a fan of the club. ffs even idiots like nasri had the decency to turn down united. I also wonder, why didn't van persie moan about everything he did when he was that injury prone, problematic player?
Sorry for the long rant but I just wanted to say that, while I don't wish him a leg break, I have no reason to respect him and I don't think the club owes him anything.
Also, I don think flame hates ronaldo he just probably doesn't want to confront it, which is understandble considering what a good player he is.
P.S. Sorry if some of this doesn't make sense it's 3:00 am here and I'm half asleep.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 21, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Haha it was just a joke, as much as I dislike a player I wouldn't really want them to sustain such a serious injury *(minor injuries like those he always had here would be fine though*  ) But he doesn't deserve my repect AT ALL, going to united and the way he forced out of the club was disgraceful in any way you want to see it.


Perfectly understandable to wish he gets some minor injuries, definitely. 
He forced his way out of the club, true, but can you blame his reasoning? He wants to win prizes, he wants to win championships, before he retires. And clearly, with Arsenal that is a lot harder than with Utd.
Also, be glad you still got some money for him, 26 million GBP (IIRC) isn't half bad for a 1 year left contract.


lufere7 said:


> He owes the club more than we owe him, yes he had a fantastic last 1.5 years here but what before that? he was an injury prone player with an attitude problem no club would've wanted and to whom AW stood with even through years and years of being injured all the time, he wouldn't be half the player he is right now without Arsene, but how did he repay him? After just a season and a half of regular performances he believes he can question the club policies and force his way out, and to united to make matters worse, even whe he declared he was a fan of the club.


Point taken, I too have seen that picture of young RvP with Arsenal flags in his room.

But the amount of goals he made for the club, and the amount of points won by RvP is definitely something to consider. + you made a nice profit on him too, seeing he was a youth player. He has been very important for Arsenal, you got a very nice profit out of him, he deserves more respect...
Can't blame him to want to win things.


lufere7 said:


> ffs even idiots like nasri had the decency to turn down united. I also wonder, why didn't van persie moan about everything he did when he was that injury prone, problematic player?


And he went to City? What's decent about that?!
He didn't moan because he was doubting himself (can I ever play at the same level again? Can I play injuryfree?) and he damn well knew that if an injured player moan, he's just making a fool out of himself.



lufere7 said:


> Sorry for the long rant but I just wanted to say that, while I don't wish him a leg break, I have no reason to respect him and I don't think the club owes him anything.
> Also, I don think flame hates ronaldo he just probably doesn't want to confront it, which is understandble considering what a good player he is.
> P.S. Sorry if some of this doesn't make sense it's 3:00 am here and I'm half asleep.


No problem.
I too think Flame doesn't hate CR07, I wouldn't mind him being injured with a small injury myself  But even with him, Utd should be able to win against Real Madrid.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 21, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Perfectly understandable to wish he gets some minor injuries, definitely.
> He forced his way out of the club, true, but can you blame his reasoning? He wants to win prizes, he wants to win championships, before he retires. And clearly, with Arsenal that is a lot harder than with Utd.
> Also, be glad you still got some money for him, 26 million GBP (IIRC) isn't half bad for a 1 year left contract.
> 
> ...


I understand that he wanted to win trophies, hell, Henry went to Barcelona to win a UCL but he's still my all time favorite player. The problem is to where he went to, Man U who are direct rivals and a club every Arsenal fan despises and also all the BS he spouted on that letter. If he just wanted silverware why not go to Juventus? It was a much safer shot at a trophy and Juventus are a WC side just waiting for a world class CF. He just had to lower his wage demands, and that's where another problem lies, he was also greedy and tried to hide it behind the "I want to win something" BS. I'm not defending nasri or anything but he just went to the new boring rich club, rvp went with our rivals. Let me put it into perspective: would you really respect a player playing for Brugges, your best player and declared fan to suddenly go to Anderletch just because he wanted to win something? Wouldn't you rather he just went to the new oil daddy club? I despise seeing who once was our best player being our rivals best player as every normal person would and as rvp should've known but didn't care. If he doesn't respect the fans we have no respect for him. And about being grateful, he should be more grateful to the club yes he netted profit and had a great last season but he became what he is here. Hell, I doubt any other club in the world would've stayed with him for the 5-6 irregular seasons he had here, ffs he was a LW when he came here. AW himself converted him to a CF.
I just can't forgive him for all the stupid things he did just because of profit or a good season. But I doubt we'll ever agree, and I understand, it's hard to sympathise if the cause of the hatred is the one banging the goals for your team


----------



## Flame (Dec 21, 2012)

okay okay, i don't want Ronaldo to break his legs... but want Messi to have a affair with the love of his life..


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow... Bitter Gunner much? RVP just realized his talents are wasted at Arsenal [i.e. he'll be hard-pressed winning anything with teenagers as teammates] so he left.

I am incredibly sorry about how you feel. In fact, having gone through the whole Tevez saga, I can sort of sympathize with you. Then again, Tevez is a classless cunt through and through.

And let's face it, Arsenal is going through a talent drain. You can't honestly say you think the club can hang on to it's other top players when Fabs  hightailed it out, can you?


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 22, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Wow... Bitter Gunner much? RVP just realized his talents are wasted at Arsenal [i.e. he'll be hard-pressed winning anything with teenagers as teammates] so he left.
> 
> I am incredibly sorry about how you feel. In fact, having gone through the whole Tevez saga, I can sort of sympathize with you. Then again, Tevez is a classless cunt through and through.
> 
> And let's face it, Arsenal is going through a talent drain. You can't honestly say you think the club can hang on to it's other top players when Fabs hightailed it out, can you?


I mean, if you're allowed to call Tevez a cunt and not be bitter, why can't I do the same about van persie? Both talked shit and forced their way out to rival clubs, but you know what's the difference? I never heard Tevez say he was an Arsenal fan. No fan ever should go to a rival club, to me it's like stabbing in the back the club that gave you everything and made you what you are now. I already said it, he wants to win trophies? Fine. Don't ask for ridiculous wages and go to Juve, Madrid, whatever. What makes mad the most isn't that he wanted to win silverware, the club is in decline and it's okay if he wants to win something in his career. But why united? And why force out the way he did? With all those ridiculous press statements and conferences. I'd hold no grudges if he ended in another club, but he didn't.
And come on, are you seriously comparing Cesc saga's to vp's? All Arsenal fans knew he was Barcelona bound years before he left and even though he was unsettled season after season by his barca teammates he decided to stay and showed respect to the club and continues to do till now. And there's a major difference between both. Whilst Van Persie just had ONE great season and the rest mostly injury-ridden, Fabregas was class almost since the start and carried us season after season. In anyway you wanna see it Cesc is the example of a good exit, while rvp is the opposite.
But anyways, here's the worse dive ever to lighten the mood 


Spoiler










Funniest shit ever


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol Bonucchi hahaha

Still though...Forza Juve!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 22, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> I understand that he wanted to win trophies, hell, Henry went to Barcelona to win a UCL but he's still my all time favorite player. The problem is to where he went to, Man U who are direct rivals and a club every Arsenal fan despises and also all the BS he spouted on that letter. If he just wanted silverware why not go to Juventus? It was a much safer shot at a trophy and Juventus are a WC side just waiting for a world class CF. He just had to lower his wage demands, and that's where another problem lies, he was also greedy and tried to hide it behind the "I want to win something" BS. I'm not defending nasri or anything but he just went to the new boring rich club, rvp went with our rivals. Let me put it into perspective: would you really respect a player playing for Brugges, your best player and declared fan to suddenly go to Anderletch just because he wanted to win something? Wouldn't you rather he just went to the new oil daddy club? I despise seeing who once was our best player being our rivals best player as every normal person would and as rvp should've known but didn't care. If he doesn't respect the fans we have no respect for him. And about being grateful, he should be more grateful to the club yes he netted profit and had a great last season but he became what he is here. Hell, I doubt any other club in the world would've stayed with him for the 5-6 irregular seasons he had here, ffs he was a LW when he came here. AW himself converted him to a CF.
> I just can't forgive him for all the stupid things he did just because of profit or a good season. But I doubt we'll ever agree, and I understand, it's hard to sympathise if the cause of the hatred is the one banging the goals for your team


Juventus safer shot for silverware than Utd, the club that won the most trophies past 10 years after Barcelona?
Nope....

And how can Arsenal not hate City then? I don't really understand this  

Of course I would detest that player if something like that happens, unacceptable. If you're a real fan of a club and it's the club of your heart, you should stay there IMHO. Only thing that is understandable is going to grab money in the real end of your career (like Del Piero did for example, or Raul, I can understand that)

Well he's obnoxious and he still is a dutchman, they have big mouths and talk when they aren't asked to talk. 
I can't really blame him for some statements though, Arsenal doesn't have a chance to win a trophy atm, and by the transfers they are doing it seems they just don't _want_ to win anything. Not mention the board who fucks up regularly, it's hard for players not to see that.

He probably too realized that he had to cash in on that fantastic season, he's at his top now (he isn't 22 anymore, things need to start happening for him NOW) and seeing Arsenal going in the wrong direction, he was pressed to make a change. Was cash on his best season yet (ever?) now, or take chances with Arsenal.


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2012)

And Steward Downing starts to pay off that £20 million...


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 22, 2012)

Downing scored a goal and got an assist.... wow If today was the 21st it would really be the end of the world ^^


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 22, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Juventus safer shot for silverware than Utd, the club that won the most trophies past 10 years after Barcelona?
> Nope....


Errr well, you can't just take the past in account for the chance of winning trophies in the present, that's not how things work. I mean, Juventus were the unbeaten champions who were getting better signings than United and just needed a CF. Add to the fact that Milan, their closest competitor, sold their 2 best players and the other teams were mostly rubbish, with van persie it was almost a given that they would win Serie A again and have serious chances at UCL. And then you have manchester united who went trophyless that season, couldn't get past the group stages of UCL and got beaten by Athletic on EL. It was a team who just signed Kagawa and ignored their serious flaws in defense and midfield. And this isn't even the point, my point was that even if United had a slightly better choice at silverware (which I don't think so) Juventus was a choice that didn't left him as a ungrateful prick.



Satangel said:


> And how can Arsenal not hate City then? I don't really understand this


I mean it's not that we don't hate them, but to most fans they just come as a mercenary-ridden side with no history that also wants all our players, while man u is a team every single arsenal fan hates, we have much more history of rivalry with them, we even hadn't sold a single player to them in the whole AW era. Rvp knew that and he still decided to go.



Satangel said:


> Of course I would detest that player if something like that happens, unacceptable. If you're a real fan of a club and it's the club of your heart, you should stay there IMHO. Only thing that is understandable is going to grab money in the real end of your career (like Del Piero did for example, or Raul, I can understand that)
> 
> Well he's obnoxious and he still is a dutchman, they have big mouths and talk when they aren't asked to talk.
> I can't really blame him for some statements though, Arsenal doesn't have a chance to win a trophy atm, and by the transfers they are doing it seems they just don't _want_ to win anything. Not mention the board who fucks up regularly, it's hard for players not to see that.
> ...


Heh, you just said it, who would respect a player who just babbled about his previous club and cashed out after a good season? I mean that was the whole point of this argument, me having to respect van persie, and you just listed some reasons why we I shouldn't. Add to that, that he slated the manager that stood by him through injuries, the problems he had with van marwijk, when he was accused of rape, the dutch fans saying he was overrated, etc. To me it just shows he is an ungrateful idiot.
Players like Henry, Vieira or Fabregas who gave their all and then left respectfully are the ones that deserve my respect not players like adebayor, nasri or van persie, that have a purple patch and believe that they are greater than the club.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2012)

shitty reading could hold on for another minute or two.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 23, 2012)

The premier league table.
Its so.
Strangely even


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 23, 2012)

Vidic is starting.

O Ye Great Football Gods, I Beseech Ye, Let No Harm Befall Him That He May Help Us Whup Real's Arse


EDIT: Draw. Swans deserved the point.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 23, 2012)

Swansea came through with the draw on my birthday.
Thank you football gods.
Thank you based god.


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2012)

fucking Swansea.


there is no god.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2012)

#prayforvanpersie

Actually not terribly impressed by Fergie's crying over Williams. Calling for him to be banned is fucking disgrace.


----------



## emigre (Dec 23, 2012)

https://twitter.com/ashleywilliams


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hahaha it's ridiculous to ask for a ban, things like that happen all the time. I saw it and tbh it doesn't seem to be intentional. And Fergie crying is pretty ironic, considering he is the one that gets the most referee help.


----------



## Flame (Dec 23, 2012)

imo i think he should get a life time ban. fucking disgrace that williams is.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 24, 2012)

lol If he does get banned I wonder how people would react


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2012)

lufere7 said:


> Errr well, you can't just take the past in account for the chance of winning trophies in the present, that's not how things work. I mean, Juventus were the unbeaten champions who were getting better signings than United and just needed a CF. Add to the fact that Milan, their closest competitor, sold their 2 best players and the other teams were mostly rubbish, with van persie it was almost a given that they would win Serie A again and have serious chances at UCL. And then you have manchester united who went trophyless that season, couldn't get past the group stages of UCL and got beaten by Athletic on EL. It was a team who just signed Kagawa and ignored their serious flaws in defense and midfield. And this isn't even the point, my point was that even if United had a slightly better choice at silverware (which I don't think so) Juventus was a choice that didn't left him as a ungrateful prick.


PL > Serie A, ask it to 10 footballfans, 9 out of 10 will go for PL. 
Maybe Van Persie is one of those 9?

We didn't go trophyless, supercup. And we lost the title on _goal difference_.
With Vidic (one from the serious 'flawed' defense), we would have won the title, no exceptions.

And those 'better transfers' isn't really clarifying.


lufere7 said:


> I mean it's not that we don't hate them, but to most fans they just come as a mercenary-ridden side with no history that also wants all our players, while man u is a team every single arsenal fan hates, we have much more history of rivalry with them, we even hadn't sold a single player to them in the whole AW era. Rvp knew that and he still decided to go.


Nothing wrong with writing history, innit? Someone gotta go first

Heh, you just said it, who would respect a player who just babbled about his previous club and cashed out after a good season? I mean that was the whole point of this argument, me having to respect van persie, and you just listed some reasons why we I shouldn't. Add to that, that he slated the manager that stood by him through injuries, the problems he had with van marwijk, when he was accused of rape, the dutch fans saying he was overrated, etc. To me it just shows he is an ungrateful idiot.
Players like Henry, Vieira or Fabregas who gave their all and then left respectfully are the ones that deserve my respect not players like adebayor, nasri or van persie, that have a purple patch and believe that they are greater than the club.[/quote]
True, discussion was about this. Or it was about you wishing him some very bad things, not really nice.
But I've learned some things about him, I don't like it all that much but it's indeed hard to really dislike someone who's scoring important goals for your favourite team


----------



## Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

Newcastle lose and Sunderland win. Delicious.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 26, 2012)

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2012)

No other manager would be allowed to get away with the way Fergie behaved today, must be humiliating to have a guy like that as the manager of your club


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 26, 2012)

Godammit, everyone plays except us  I just hope tottenham lose, can't stand when they are above us
.


Satangel said:


> PL > Serie A, ask it to 10 footballfans, 9 out of 10 will go for PL.
> Maybe Van Persie is one of those 9?
> 
> We didn't go trophyless, supercup. And we lost the title on _goal difference_.
> ...


Ah well, regarding transfers, United had just kagawa and powell by the time you guys signed rvp while Juve had Asamoah, Pogba, Isla and Lucio (who didn't turn out as expected but seemed like a decent transfer at the time) I think they were better transfer at the time, but this is just gonna turn in a huge opinion war, so let's leave it at that.
And I already clarified the leg-break was a joke, won't wish no one something so serious (like being hit by a football ) , and my intention was never trying to make you hate him or anything, just wanted to make my point of why I dislike him, sorry if it seemed the other way


----------



## Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> No other manager would be allowed to get away with the way Fergie behaved today, must be humiliating to have a guy like that as the manager of your club


 
im sorry i cant hear you over the sound of the amount of trophies Fergie has won us.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 26, 2012)

I just learned chicharito was the one that scored the winner for man u......
GODAMMIT CHICHARITO YOU WERE MY FAVORITE PLAYER ONCE.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2012)

Flame said:


> im sorry i cant hear you over the sound of the amount of trophies Fergie has won us.



'Us', as if you're a Man U fan and not a plastic glory hunter that Man U fans are ashamed of. Fergie let you guys down today, once he fucks off one way or another the league will be better for it.


----------



## Flame (Dec 26, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> 'Us', as if you're a Man U fan and not a plastic glory hunter that Man U fans are ashamed of. Fergie let you guys down today, once he fucks off one way or another the league will be better for it.


 
maybe i should change my username to red-devil and get an Man Utd avy, which would make you think im a better supporter. your just a hater. hater. newcastle united is a league one team which got lucky. by the way, your bit upset your poor team lost because one Ba and alots of obertan (Man Utd reject).


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.swanseacity-mad.co.uk/snapshot_tables/2002_2003/26/dec/swansea_city/index.shtml

Ten years later and we're in the top half of the Premier League. It really does put things into perspective.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 27, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://www.swanseacity-mad.co.uk/snapshot_tables/2002_2003/26/dec/swansea_city/index.shtml
> 
> Ten years later and we're in the top half of the Premier League. It really does put things into perspective.


Add it to the fact that you play some of the best (and clean) football on the EPL and that you had to replace your manager and some of your best players, it's pretty impressive. Hope you guys get to European positions, you deserve it IMO.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Flame said:


> maybe i should change my username to red-devil and get an Man Utd avy, which would make you think im a better supporter. your just a hater. hater.


 
No, covering yourself in branded tatt is just the mark of a plastic. Actually being from Manchester and going to matches might do it though.



> newcastle united is a league one team which got lucky. by the way, your bit upset your poor team lost because one Ba and alots of obertan (Man Utd reject).


 
Yeah, you don't get to gloat when someone else's team wins.  Any rate, the fact a 'league one team' got three goals and hit the bar and the post doesn't really reflect well on them, does it?

Although, you know, my mum comes from Bury so I've always had a soft spot for City. And Barcelona, always liked them, have an affinity with their fight for independence what with some of my ancestors coming over from Ireland in the First World War. Yeah, they're 'my' teams too now. Boy, your lads suck against us. Was great that Newcastle did us a favour by taking 4 points off you guys, otherwise we would never have won that title on the last day of the season.

www.nufc.com have a very good review of Fergie's antics up today - absolutely classless.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 27, 2012)

4-3 bitches!!!​


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> No, covering yourself in branded tatt is just the mark of a plastic.


 

O' the irony



@Shinigami357 why does this haters gonna hate on us? @Shinigami357 dont forget sunderland too. tell them bitches about sunderland. Bitches love sunderland.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ignore them, man. They're just... erm, flaming you. Maybe it's the name [lame joke is lame, I know]? Leave them to their own business.

_Now to important [read: MUFC-related] news..._

Anyway, d'you guys suppose there's any weight to the rumors regarding [in particular] Sneijder and/or Lewandowski? Will Nani get shipped? Should we get a defender?

Will SAF keep to his words [apparently] that he won't spend in the Jan transfer window? Or is it just more mind games? [my money's on the latter... if I had any money]


PS

Who will be fired first? Benitez? Mancini? Or [heaven forbid] Mourinho [according to rumors + Real's bad league form]?

Why can't another manager last 25+ years?

Why are some of our brethren so sour, considering it's just a few days past Christmas?


PPS

Didja hear???

4-3 Bitches!!! 4-3 [just in case we needed to repeat it]!!!​


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 27, 2012)

Uh-oh...


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Ignore them, man. They're just... erm, flaming you. Maybe it's the name [lame joke is lame, I know]? Leave them to their own business.
> 
> _Now to important [read: MUFC-related] news..._
> 
> ...


 

i dont think we need Sneijder or Lewandowski, we covered in those position. SAF will spend if someone good that, we looking at is made available.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 27, 2012)

By the way...

Sunderland came through with the win on Boxing day.
Thank you football gods.
Thank you to the genius who sold Johnson for 10mil.
Screw the haters.


PS

So... Everyone's disparaging SAF for ref ranting... But Mancini, who has been ranting for weeks [including after aforementioned loss to Sunderland], gets a slip?

What, did the Arabs pay you to ignore him now, too?


PPS

Just to hurl a bit more abuse [seems to be a sport amongst "real" fans; though they can certainly hurl other things, like coins]... can we call him BOYcini now, since he's not acting like man anyways?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> No other manager would be allowed to get away with the way Fergie behaved today, must be humiliating to have a guy like that as the manager of your club


Checked it out at nufc.com, not very nice indeed. It's a shame if the referee really listened to it all, SAF can ramble all he want, referee should just stay strong and do his work.
Mike Dean is one of the few English referees I know, he did a match for the Red Devils once, and that was excellent. Really, one of the best refereering jobs I've ever seen, just amazing! PERFECT, saw everything.


lufere7 said:


> Godammit, everyone plays except us  I just hope tottenham lose, can't stand when they are above us
> 
> .
> Ah well, regarding transfers, United had just kagawa and powell by the time you guys signed rvp while Juve had Asamoah, Pogba, Isla and Lucio (who didn't turn out as expected but seemed like a decent transfer at the time) I think they were better transfer at the time, but this is just gonna turn in a huge opinion war, so let's leave it at that.
> ...


Tottenham won I think? I follow Jan Vertonghen on Twitter and saw something like that. Can't say I have anything against Tottenham, especially now a Belgian is there too.

Yeah you clarified why you dislike RvP all right, I've learnt something. I haven't been following football that much the past months, so I didn't know everything about the transfer saga, but it's pretty clear that he has his bad sides.
But still, that many goals, that many points for Arsenal..... That's gotta count for something in my book.



emigre said:


> http://www.swanseacity-mad.co.uk/snapshot_tables/2002_2003/26/dec/swansea_city/index.shtml
> 
> Ten years later and we're in the top half of the Premier League. It really does put things into perspective.


Gives me hope...... Club Brugge is doing shit again, so bad, wasting money. This gives me hope.


----------



## emigre (Dec 27, 2012)

Regarding RVP, I don't think publishing a letter declaring he wasn't going to sign a new contract was such a good idea. It put Arsenal at a disadvantageous position. If Joe Allen had publicly he wanted to join Liverpool than I would be calling him a dick. But he didn't hence I treat with neutral disdain.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Flame said:


> O' the irony
> 
> 
> 
> @Shinigami357 why does this haters gonna hate on us? @Shinigami357 dont forget sunderland too. tell them bitches about sunderland. Bitches love sunderland.


I thought you guys hated Sunderland after their fans did the poznan on the last day  

For what it's worth the Manchester club I hate the most is the one we're playing at the time - last season we went to Eastlands and sang *You're just a shit Man United" and then when Man U came to St James 3 days later we were singing "You're just a shit Man City."


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 27, 2012)

We're equal-opportunity haters when it comes to teams who aren't an immediate threat. Plus, apparently the City trip to Sunderland always ends with them blue mooners [that sounds so wrong] losing [according to ESPN's soccernet], so in this case, we're just enjoying the now-7-point gap.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 29, 2012)

2-0!!!​​Too bad Norwich couldn't get an equalizer, though... Shame.​


----------



## Smuff (Dec 29, 2012)

At least Fergie didn't physically assault the ref, did he Mr Pardew ?


Mr Pardew ?

Mr Pardew ?


I said "At least Fergie didn't physically assault the ref, did he Mr Pardew ?"

Mr Pardew ?


Newcastle fans - Imagine a manager physically assaulting a ref/linesman. That would be terrible, wouldn't it ?

Wouldn't it ?

Hello ? Is this thing on ?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 29, 2012)

Smuff said:


> At least Fergie didn't physically assault the ref, did he Mr Pardew ?
> 
> 
> Mr Pardew ?
> ...


I don't know what happened but I really really like your post.

Glad to at least see United on course for a trophy!


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Is it just me or is the last page becoming a little rose tinted vision on us.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 29, 2012)

West Brom disappointed me today.
They were playing so well late and then...
Still a lot of time left.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 29, 2012)

Theo Fucking Walcott.
Amen


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Theo Fucking Walcott.
> Amen


 
Shame, it looks like he's leaving on a free in the summer...


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Shame, it looks like he's leaving on a free in the summer...


I'd flip a table and shout angry words at the arsenal board even though they cant hear me.
Then flip another table when they fail to replace him with someone of equal caliber and instead chose to use the money for a nice holiday in the land of economic stability.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I'd flip a table and shout angry words at the arsenal board even though they cant hear me.
> Then flip another table when they fail to replace him with someone of equal caliber and instead chose to use the money for a nice holiday in the land of economic stability.


He played as the lone striker I think he'll sign a new contract.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 29, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> He played as the lone striker I think he'll sign a new contract.


We could do well with turning him into new Henry.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

93% of Swansea's goals this season have come from open play, the highest proportion in the top-flight.

Nice!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 29, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> We could do well with turning him into new Henry.


Well as I remember the main reason Walcott didn't sign a new contract wasn't the money but the role he played in the team.
He's got a run in the team at the central striker position so it seems likely they'll get a new deal done.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

It just makes me laugh  Walcott starts to fulfill his potential when his contract is close to expiration. Funny that.

Though I would say Arsenal would be the best place for him.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 29, 2012)

Smuff said:


> At least Fergie didn't physically assault the ref, did he Mr Pardew ?
> 
> 
> Mr Pardew ?
> ...


 
Pardew was punished for it and apologised. How come Fergie wasn't punished for holding up the second half by berating every official when anyone else would have been? Like Lambert was? Hello? Anyone out there?

*crickets*

Pardew didn't have a go at Fergie at all, certainly not to any extent which should have provoked such a little temper tantrum.


----------



## emigre (Dec 29, 2012)

Fergie is acting a like huge insufferable twat at the moment in fairness.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> It just makes me laugh Walcott starts to fulfill his potential when his contract is close to expiration. Funny that.
> 
> Though I would say Arsenal would be the best place for him.


Exactly what I thought too. Here's a .gif of that goal btw.






Watched the highlights, amazing quality really, crosses and passing in general, good stuff.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 29, 2012)

Can anyone smell the bitterness in this thread?

*feedback from mic*

Anyone? Hello? Is this thing even working?

---


Anyway, is there any word on what/who RVP's message was about?

Also, holy crap, that Arsenal-Newcastle match. Well, it was a 'match' for the first 85 minutes... then it devolved into a massacre. Props.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 29, 2012)

I am not able to smell anything from my computer.

But that goal.
It's mindblowing and Demba Ba is going to be a bargain for whoever gets him.

And whatabout that first goal.
That was Henry-esque.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2012)

Manchester City fan here ( Before I get haters I am actually from Manchester an have been a blue since birth ( Family team ), before we had any money or glory )

and all though I think we took a hit when United beat us, this season is still a race till the end and I can't wait till the end , hope it comes down to the last minute like last season


----------



## Smuff (Dec 30, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Pardew was punished for it and apologised. How come Fergie wasn't punished for holding up the second half by berating every official when anyone else would have been? Like Lambert was? Hello? Anyone out there?
> 
> *crickets*
> 
> Pardew didn't have a go at Fergie at all, certainly not to any extent which should have provoked such a little temper tantrum.


 
Clearly Fergie hasn't been punished because he totally owns the referees, the FA, UEFA and FIFA, who are all completely biased towards Man Utd as every Newcastle, Liverpool, City, Chelsea and Arsenal fan knows.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 30, 2012)

Smuff said:


> Clearly Fergie hasn't been punished because he totally owns the referees, the FA, UEFA and FIFA, who are all completely biased towards Man Utd as every Newcastle, Liverpool, City, Chelsea and Arsenal fan knows.


He's not been punished because he's a bully and a cheat who uses his position to lean on people. His recent outburst isn't 'mind games' however, it's just him losing his rag and making a fool of himself.

If Fergie managed any of the clubs you listed and acted in the manner he has over the past few years, Man United fans woudl absolutely fucking hate him.

To an extent it's the FA's fault - he behaves the way he does because they've let him get away with it for so long.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

QPR are so shit.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

I think this is slightly racist.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> I think this is slightly racist.


I Agree


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 30, 2012)

QPR need to invest in the youth.

Speaking of youth Manchester City's EDS plays really badly in the U21 Premier League.
Although their team is made up of a lot of players who could play for the U18s so I guess its not that bad.
There are a lot of talented young kids playing for them like Marcos Lopes he is like a 16 year old Portuguese David Silva.
I think he might make his debut for City next season if he keeps playing the way he does. His link up play around the box is amazing.

Real Madrid Castilla has some really nice young talent and I hope we see more of them playing in La Liga games this season because we seriously have no chance of beating Barca in the league.
Denis Cheryshev and Jese Rodriguez are probably my two favorites from the Castilla.
Cheryshev played against Alcoyano in the Copa del Rey and created 2 chances before getting subbed off in the 60th minute he's really impressive.
Jese Rodriguez is talented but I don't know if he'll break into the first team anytime soon since he plays on the left wing and we all know who plays there.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like we're on the verge of signing Dubuchy, which would be a great addition. See Demba Ba's multiple and competing agents are trying to whore him around everywhere without our permission. Looks like the 7.5 million is the tip of the iceberg though, with agents fees, a demand for a 4 year, 80kpw contract and loyalty bonus pushing it up to more like 20m. Plus he'd be unlikely to pass a medical. I think the only team stupid enough to come close to the current package the agents are asking for is QPR and he seemed to turn them down last week as beneath him.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 31, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> He's not been punished because he's a bully and a cheat who uses his position to lean on people. His recent outburst isn't 'mind games' however, it's just him losing his rag and making a fool of himself.
> 
> If Fergie managed any of the clubs you listed and acted in the manner he has over the past few years, Man United fans woudl absolutely fucking hate him.
> 
> To an extent it's the FA's fault - he behaves the way he does because they've let him get away with it for so long.


 
You forgot to mention diving, penalty awards and "Fergie time"


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Smuff said:


> You forgot to mention diving, penalty awards and "Fergie time"


Fergie time is hilarious. Such corruption


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Looks like we're on the verge of signing Dubuchy, which would be a great addition. See Demba Ba's multiple and competing agents are trying to whore him around everywhere without our permission. Looks like the 7.5 million is the tip of the iceberg though, with agents fees, a demand for a 4 year, 80kpw contract and loyalty bonus pushing it up to more like 20m. Plus he'd be unlikely to pass a medical. I think the only team stupid enough to come close to the current package the agents are asking for is QPR and he seemed to turn them down last week as beneath him.


Debuchy is a really talented attacking fullback but I'm not sure how his defending will translate into the EPL.
And what do you mean he would be unable to pass a medical?


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Debuchy is a really talented attacking fullback but I'm not sure how his defending will translate into the EPL.
> And what do you mean he would be unable to pass a medical?


 
Ba's knees allegedly are going to explode at any moment.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> Ba's knees allegedly are going to explode at any moment.


Oh man I just looked it up and wow he's failed multiple medicals since 2006.
That's really sad seeing as how good of a player he is.

Cristiano Ronaldo could return to United for 73 million+ De Gea.
I'm scared.
That would mean Madrid losing their best player and United gaining one of the two best players on the planet.
It would be a very sad day indeed.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

2012 league table. Yeah Villa and QPR are pretty shit.


----------



## Flame (Dec 31, 2012)

ha ha @ liverpool


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it wrong I'm fearful of Villa today?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 1, 2013)

4-0!!!​


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2013)

Liverpool signed Sturridge and Ba and Chelsea are in contract talks.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 2, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Liverpool signed Sturridge and Ba and Chelsea are in contract talks.


Thought I saw that pass on Twitter, from Sturridge.
And yesterday I heard Ba wasn't going to Chelsea, now he suddenly is according to that same source. Good job


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2013)

He doesn't even really look happy.
Probably because he plays for Liverpool.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 2, 2013)

No effing way... seriously? Hm...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 2, 2013)

QPR beat Chelsea.
El oh el


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 2, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> QPR beat Chelsea.
> El oh el


 

Operating whilst knowing the risk of looking like I just copied my previous post...

No effing way... seriously? Hm...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 5, 2013)

Marcos Lopes is on the bench against Watford.
He came on to score in extra time I think he'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, another comeback. Sucks having to do a replay , though.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Well, another comeback. Sucks having to do a replay , though.


QFT!
But hey, no Euro/World Cup after this season, so the players don't have to play then too.
Still, the amount of games is pretty big.... Inhuman dare I say, not healthy.


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2013)

Swansea starting XI v Arsenal: Vorm, Tiendalli, Chico, Bartley, Davies, Britton, de Guzman, Ki, Routledge, Dyer, Graham.

Yeah, I think Arsenal might win this.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm in a draw predicting syndicate, three of my four selections were draws yesterday and my other one is Swansea-Arsenal so I'm hoping for even stevens at 90 minutes.


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2013)

Arsenal team: Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Koscielny, Gibbs, Arteta, Wilshere, Ramsey, Walcott, Cazorla, Giroud


BlueStar said:


> I'm in a draw predicting syndicate, three of my four selections were draws yesterday and my other one is Swansea-Arsenal so I'm hoping for even stevens at 90 minutes.


 
I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2013)

Watching Swansea - Arsenal for a nice and welcome change of the study books! COME ON SWANSEA


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> I doubt that's going to happen.


Tadah! £125.79 for the syndicate from a £1 stake


----------



## emigre (Jan 6, 2013)

How the fuck did Arsenal not beat us?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 6, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo wore the captains arm band today and saved the game for Madrid.
He scored a great free kick and added another goal.
Adan got sent off in the 6th minute so Casillas came off the bench.
Cristiano tried to give him the captains armband when he came on the pitch but Casillas made him keep it.
Benzema scored in the second minute of the game.Adan got sent off.Sociedad converted the penalty Adan gifted them.Khedira scored a weird goal and then less than 10 minutes after that the Sociedad equalized.Cristiano then scored twice in less than 10 minutes and then less than 10 minutes after he was done scoring the Sociedad captain finished his hat trick and the game ended 4-3.
Cristiano was definitely man of the match.

Probably the craziest game I've seen this season.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 6, 2013)

emigre said:


> How the fuck did Arsenal not beat us?


 

I believe that would be because they are Arsenal. No offense meant, of course, they really just vanish, especially if there is the remotest chance of them winning silverware.



Satangel said:


> QFT!
> But hey, no Euro/World Cup after this season, so the players don't have to play then too.
> Still, the amount of games is pretty big.... Inhuman dare I say, not healthy.


 

Actually, the worst part [for me] was that it was Cole causing the problems. Also, Rooney's out for a while longer, but at least Vidic seems to be holding up just fine. The squad will endure through the wear and tear, I do hope.

Actually, I'm sure that as long as our squad has 11 players and there's a chance of silverware, they'll endure. Manchester United spirit and all that. Wahahahahaha.


----------



## emigre (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 9, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo has scored 5 goals in 2 games this year(he's going for the record) he even got an assist.
Sergio Ramos got sent off cuz he's a dumbass and Iker and Modric had great games.
Cristiano will be suspended for the weekend against Osasuna.

10 men Madrid keep winning games I think Mourinho should just send out 10 against ManU.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo has scored 5 goals in 2 games this year(he's going for the record) he even got an assist.
> Sergio Ramos got sent off cuz he's a dumbass and Iker and Modric had great games.
> Cristiano will be suspended for the weekend against Osasuna.
> 
> 10 men Madrid keep winning games I think Mourinho should just send out 10 against ManU.


Nice stats, gj CR07!
Glad to see Iker back on the pitch, where he belongs! Was it deserved that he sat on the bench a few times, or just another Mourinho powerplay? 
Modric, good to see him play and succeed at least, will do Mourinho a lot of good too I think.

Forgot it was Utd against Real Madrid, looking forward to it now :o What a clash


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Nice stats, gj CR07!
> Glad to see Iker back on the pitch, where he belongs! Was it deserved that he sat on the bench a few times, or just another Mourinho powerplay?
> Modric, good to see him play and succeed at least, will do Mourinho a lot of good too I think.
> 
> Forgot it was Utd against Real Madrid, looking forward to it now :o What a clash


Honestly Iker should've been benched sooner.
He looked complacent and just wasn't making as many saves as he usually does.
However when he finally got back on he looked like his usual self so it looked like it worked.
Modric has been inconsistent but I think he'll finally get a couple more games now.

In other news Di Maria is absolutely crap.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 10, 2013)

Fucking Michu ;_;


----------



## emigre (Jan 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Fucking Michu ;_;


 
I love Michu. He scores so many goals and he's not actually a striker.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 10, 2013)

emigre said:


> I love Michu. He scores so many goals and he's not actually a striker.


He's a great catch for you.
If you had Arsenals board of directors, they'd already be discussing what bigger club to sell him to. And then how to not use the money...


----------



## emigre (Jan 10, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> He's a great catch for you.
> If you had Arsenals board of directors, they'd already be discussing what bigger club to sell him to. And then how to not use the money...


 
I'm already looking forward to the hefty transfer fee we're going to get for Michu.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 10, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm already looking forward to the hefty transfer fee we're going to get for Michu.


Liverpool will pay 30-40 million for him.
Because they're Liverpool.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 11, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Liverpool will pay 30-40 million for him.
> Because they're Liverpool.


 

I thought Liverpool's allergic to talent?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 11, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> I thought Liverpool's allergic to talent?


He would instantly tear his ACL and never be the same.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey... the 18-19 Match is tomorrow. Somebody tie Suarez' hands behind his back. Wait, has he ever played against Vidic before [since Vidic was gone for a while from injuries]? I realize Vidic had a record of getting booked and whatnot against Liverpool before he got injured, though... Hm... Sucks that Rooney's still injured.

Also, LOL @ Liverpool fans who think Sturridge was sent by the football gods or some other delusional crap.

PS

This is so NOT a subtle jab at City... I swear.


----------



## emigre (Jan 12, 2013)

In B4 Everton dick over Swansea.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 12, 2013)

INB4 City will rape Arsenal.


----------



## emigre (Jan 12, 2013)

Fuck yes! A fantastic point!


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 12, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> INB4 City will rape Arsenal.


Really doubt it, City won't have Yaya, Aguero and Na$ri and they also haven't scored a single goal in the league on Emirates on the past 5 years. Not saying we'll win or anything, I know we're playing pretty bad and all that but I doubt city will "rape" us, it'll probably be a close match.

It also seems Walcott is finally going to sign da ting. Yay


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 12, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Hey... the 18-19 Match is tomorrow. Somebody tie Suarez' hands behind his back. Wait, has he ever played against Vidic before [since Vidic was gone for a while from injuries]? I realize Vidic had a record of getting booked and whatnot against Liverpool before he got injured, though... Hm... Sucks that Rooney's still injured.
> 
> Also, LOL @ Liverpool fans who think Sturridge was sent by the football gods or some other delusional crap.
> 
> ...


 
Nah, but I'm sure that Suarez+Sturridge combo will be deadly. Look how well he sets up Sterling for some great chances. Though I think Sturridge will still be way too greedy :/


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 13, 2013)

kakashi919 said:


> Nah, but I'm sure that Suarez+Sturridge combo will be deadly. Look how well he sets up Sterling for some great chances. Though I think Sturridge will still be way too greedy :/


I'd argue Sturridge was just being greedy because he wasn't getting starts as the lone striker with Fernando "cant-finish" Torres ahead of him every game and he was trying to get to be the first choice striker.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 13, 2013)

Robin van Persiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee 1-0

Bloody hell that Allen guy from Liverpool, ex-Swansea no? 
He's fucking terrible


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 13, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Robin van Persiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee 1-0
> 
> Bloody hell that Allen guy from Liverpool, ex-Swansea no?
> He's fucking terrible


 
Right? 

Probably the worst display of football from Liverpool this season. Really...


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 13, 2013)

Manchester deserved that win... Liverpool played some of the worst football in the first half.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 13, 2013)

2-1 Bitches!!!​


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Robin van Persiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee 1-0
> 
> Bloody hell that Allen guy from Liverpool, ex-Swansea no?
> He's fucking terrible


 
We got £15 million from Liverpool for him.

We rinsed them hard.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 13, 2013)

Now to cheer for Arsenal... Wahahaha.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

If anyone wants to play with numbers, here's some funny ones. Liverpool gave us £5 million in compensation for Rodgers and than £15 million for Allen. Swansea than proceeded to bring in the following:

Michael Laudrup- free
Chico Flores- £2m
Jon De Guzman- season long loan
Michu- £2.2m
Ki SY- £5.4m
Kyle Bartley- £1m
Pablo Hernandez- £5.5m
Itay Shrectar- season long loan
Dwight Tiendelli- free

Altogether that cost us around £16m. Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 13, 2013)

I still think it's crazy you got Chico Flores for only 2m.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, the Arsenal - City match sure devolved into sure 3 points for the blue side quickly. Dammit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I can't say I didnt expect City to rape us.
They are so much better as a team.
I'm a die hard arsenal fan and I can still admit that.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 13, 2013)

Deserved by win by city, although I gotta say both red cards were dodgy decisions. Would've loved to see the complete match being 11 v 11.
I'm highly disappointed in wilshere, expected him to punch Mike Dean in the face the whole match. He didn't.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe Allen is getting some nasty things said about him on twitter. However former teammate Jazz Richards is standing up for him.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Joe Allen is getting some nasty things said about him on twitter. However former teammate Jazz Richards is standing up for him.


 
*sigh*
Undeserved, no matter how bad a performance it was... Honestly, I would have started Sturridge instead of Allen. The whole team performed like shit in the first half anyway.


----------



## emigre (Jan 15, 2013)

Roland is no name for a footballer.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 15, 2013)

Seriously, it's ridiculous how we don't even seem to be trying to sign someone with Arteta out for 3 weeks. If Diaby breaks again (which is more likely than not) we're fucked.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 16, 2013)

QPR signed Loic Remy and Yann M'vila.
Guess theyre not going to get relegated.


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

PEP TO BAYERN!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> PEP TO BAYERN!


IS IT CONFIRMED?
DAMN IT ARSENAL PROBABLY WONT BEAT THEM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE

*CRYFACE*

ALSO, m'villa isn't confirmed for QPR yet, but looks very likely,


----------



## Satangel (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> Roland is no name for a footballer.


Although at first look you wouldn't say it, he's a Belgian! Bound to succeed, especially in the PL. Was glad to see a Belgian go to Swansea, really.


Black-Ice said:


> IS IT CONFIRMED?
> DAMN IT ARSENAL PROBABLY WONT BEAT THEM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> 
> *CRYFACE*


You wouldn't have beat them anyway lol. 

Didn't expect him to go to Bayern, was hoping for a team I have more sympathies for..... But still, better than City.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

Satangel said:


> You wouldn't have beat them anyway lol.


There's still the possibility. 
IF WE SIGN SOMEONE AND STOP DICKING AROUND WITH THEO 'overpriced' WALCOTT
*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*)


----------



## Treeko (Jan 16, 2013)

1.Barcelona
2.Juventus
3.Bayern Munuch


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

I reckon Pep is binding his time till the Swansea job is available.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> IS IT CONFIRMED?
> DAMN IT ARSENAL PROBABLY WONT BEAT THEM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> 
> *CRYFACE*
> ...


I also freaked out when I read Guardiola to Bayern, but then I read that he will start his job at the end of this season, meaning we'll face them without pep. Not that we have that much of a chance with our aproach to the transfer market. My only hope is that Bayern don't sign a CB in this window, they have serious problems there since one of their CBs is out for the season and if IIRC Boateng is suspended for both the home and away matches.

I just hope Arsene goes for a DM, M'vila, Diame, Capoue, Sissoko there are many options. Just bring someone who won't break when opening a soda can like Diaby.


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

SWANS: Vorm, Richards, Chico, Bartley, Tiendalli, Britton, Agustien, de Guzman, Routledge, Dyer, Graham.

Arsenal should win.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> SWANS: Vorm, Richards, Chico, Bartley, Tiendalli, Britton, Agustien, de Guzman, Routledge, Dyer, Graham.
> 
> Arsenal should win.


 


emigre said:


> Swansea starting XI v Arsenal: Vorm, Tiendalli, Chico, Bartley, Davies, Britton, de Guzman, Ki, Routledge, Dyer, Graham.
> 
> Yeah, I think Arsenal might win this.


 
And then michu will enter the game as a sub and proceed to beat the crap out of us...... again.


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> And then michu will enter the game as a sub and proceed to beat the crap out of us...... again.


 
Even Arsenal can't fuck up that badly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

Needs moar goals

They are bringing on Michu.
Game done


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 16, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> I also freaked out when I read Guardiola to Bayern, but then I read that he will start his job at the end of this season, meaning we'll face them without pep. Not that we have that much of a chance with our aproach to the transfer market. My only hope is that Bayern don't sign a CB in this window, they have serious problems there since one of their CBs is out for the season and if IIRC Boateng is suspended for both the home and away matches.
> 
> I just hope Arsene goes for a DM, M'vila, Diame, Capoue, Sissoko there are many options. Just bring someone who won't break when opening a soda can like Diaby.


Yeah Pep is joining the team after this season is over when the current Bayern managers deal expires.
Bayern has really good depth at the CB position Dante is a beast.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

WILSHIRE!!!!!
JACK JACK JACK!
YES FUCK YES
SUCK IT EMIGRE (to be fair, you saw it coming looool, shoulda bet on it)

i really dont know why im so happy.
but fuck it, in our current state, any win is celebratory.


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not going to lose much sleep over that. The line up pretty much confirmed Saturday and next week is the priority.

Plus it means the team don't have to play three games a week for the the first time for about five weeks. Seriously the fixture congestion we've had since the Christmas period has really taken its toll on the squad.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

We need the FA cup,
for self esteem


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> We need the FA cup,
> for self esteem


 
What makes me laugh is that Swansea have a better chance of winning a trophy than Arsenal do.

Now take into account teen years ago, Arsenal were top of the Premier League and Swansea were bottom of the football league.

Christ, we were shit than.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> What makes me laugh is that Swansea have a better chance of winning a trophy than Arsenal do.
> 
> Now take into account teen years ago, Arsenal were top of the Premier League and Swansea were bottom of the football league.
> 
> Christ, we were shit than.


Ahh things have changed big,
Like for instance, 4 years ago Aston Villa were fighting Arsenal for top 5 spots.
Now they're headed for relegation. 

Who we're Man City 5 years ago? Just another club
Football is so spontaneous.


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Ahh things have changed big,
> Like for instance, 4 years ago Aston Villa were fighting Arsenal for top 5 spots.
> Now they're headed for relegation.
> 
> ...


 
With Villa, Randy Lerner realised O'Neil's spending was seriously fucking over the club's finances with high transfer fees and wages on average players. The reason why Villa are in the shit is because O'Neil's signings have a tendency to be shitty with austerity forced upon McLeish and Lambert.

Whilst with City, they had Sinwatwhatever buying the club with Eriksson being manager. They were signing reasonably good players like Elano. It wasn't totally random. City had a fantastic new stadium and a good base of support. They were an attractive prospect.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> With Villa, Randy Lerner realised O'Neil's spending was seriously fucking over the club's finances with high transfer fees and wages on average players. The reason why Villa are in the shit is because O'Neil's signings have a tendency to be shitty with austerity forced upon McLeish and Lambert.
> 
> Whilst with City, they had Sinwatwhatever buying the club with Eriksson being manager. They were signing reasonably good players like Elano. It wasn't totally random. City had a fantastic new stadium and a good base of support. They were an attractive prospect.


Overspending has ruined so many.
Who remembers portsmouth? 
And yeah man city were a nice mid table team on the rise, then boom. Arab owners. Lots of cash.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 16, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Yeah Pep is joining the team after this season is over when the current Bayern managers deal expires.
> Bayern has really good depth at the CB position Dante is a beast.


Not saying they don't have CB depth but Badstuber will be injured and Boateng will be suspended, meaning they are left with just Dante (who I agree is pretty good) and Martinez (who I think is better in the DM position) and funnily enough both are 1 yellow away from suspension. If we manage to make any of the 2 get a yellow they'll have to improvise someone in the CB position in the second leg. They still shit over us in most positions though 
Also happy for the win and even more for Jack's goal, if someone deserved the winning goal it was him. Probably my favorite player in the club atm.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Not saying they don't have CB depth but Badstuber will be injured and Boateng will be suspended, meaning they are left with just Dante (who I agree is pretty good) and Martinez (who I think is better in the DM position) and funnily enough both are 1 yellow away from suspension. If we manage to make any of the 2 get a yellow they'll have to improvise someone in the CB position in the second leg. They still shit over us in most positions though
> Also happy for the win and even more for Jack's goal, if someone deserved the winning goal it was him. Probably my favorite player in the club atm.


I thought Boateng played RB for them and they play Martinez there?
Maybe instead of buying all those strikers they should've gotten some more depth at CB.

I don't think I've seen anyone post about Nuri Sahin leaving to Dortmund.
He will return at the end of next season or atleast I hope he returns and takes Xabi Alonso's spot in midfield.
That is assuming Xabi finally returns to Liverpool and Perez doesn't go full retard and lets Nuri stay at Dortmund permanently.


----------



## Engert (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## emigre (Jan 17, 2013)

Engert said:


>


 
Your a little late on that.


----------



## Engert (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Emigre now that i have your attention, let's discuss some real Football.

Have you noticed when Italians lose they start kicking in the legs and when they win they delay the game? Have you noticed that?
Or have you noticed how the Brits are no match for German teamwork.
Watch the second goal.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 17, 2013)

I still wonder why koscielny was sent off against city.
He's a FUCKING HERO


Spoiler


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 17, 2013)

The last one.
Oh my.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 18, 2013)

HEY GUYS
THEO WALCOTT FINALLY SIGNED THE DAMN CONTRACT!!!!
now we can focus on buying people ._.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 19, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> HEY GUYS
> THEO WALCOTT FINALLY SIGNED THE DAMN CONTRACT!!!!
> *now we can focus on buying people ._.*


I can already see the wenger press conference in a few weeks when we don't buy anyone: "Walcott, Diaby and Rosicky are like new signings, we have a great squad"
Jokes aside, I'm glad he has signed da ting, not because I think he's the second coming of Henry or anything but more because I think this is the first time we've turned around a transfer saga since the trend started with ca$hley cole. Hope this means we actually start keeping our best players instead of selling them to rivals.


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> I think this is the first time we've turned around a transfer saga since the trend started with ca$hley cole. Hope this means we actually start keeping our best players instead of selling them to rivals.


 
I'd say its more of a case that no one was that interested in Walcott unlike RVP, Fabregas, Nasri, Viera and Henry.

Also in hindsight, Arsenal really should have just given Cole the extra £5k a week.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 19, 2013)

Fulham is really bad and David Silva is really good.

John Guidetti recently returned from his crazy injury and scored for the U21 side.
In that same game Marcos Lopes recorded 3 assists.
I want more Lopes in the first team.

BARCELONA ISN'T UNBEATEN IN THE LEAGUE ANYMORE WOOT!!!!!!

Pogba scored two goals from long range and now Juve fans are screaming Shoot everytime he gets the ball.


----------



## HOMER B0T-EGG FART (Jan 20, 2013)

*CUM *on you irons


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2013)

WARNING: A taste of your own medicine will end up bitter.

So, Tottenham snatch a late equalizer, and the match finishes 1-1. Dunno why United seemed to hang back, or keep Chicharito on the bench the whole game...

It's ok, though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 20, 2013)

Now we need Everton or Chelsea to pick up some points against United and win the derby.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 20, 2013)

*sigh*
We're not getting top 4 this season if we dont buy players quick.
Comn Arsenal


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Now we need Everton or Chelsea to pick up some points against United and win the derby.


 
Chelsea's chance of getting a point off of United are about the same as Liverpool's chances of winning the league [which, according to their manager, is zero, if ESPN is to be believed]. Unless they replace Benitez and Torres with better personnel tomorrow [or they somehow beg RDM to take the job back].

Frankly, Everton has a better chance than them at the moment.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 21, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Chelsea's chance of getting a point off of United are about the same as Liverpool's chances of winning the league [which, according to their manager, is zero, if ESPN is to be believed]. Unless they replace Benitez and Torres with better personnel tomorrow [or they somehow beg RDM to take the job back].
> 
> Frankly, Everton has a better chance than them at the moment.


Real Madrid tore apart Valencia today. 5 goals in the first half.
If they play like they did today United will have no chance.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pretty big if. Also, please, just... don't equate Valencia to United.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 21, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Pretty big if. Also, please, just... don't equate Valencia to United.


It wasn't that it was Valencia they were just playing so so well.
Özil probably had his best game this season and it seems like Angel Di Maria is finally finding some consistency.
And considering the way United's defense has played all season...

Awww shucks Carlos Tevez will leave City in 2014 to return to Boca Juniors.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking forward to the Utd vs Real Madrid game. I'm really confident Utd can beat Real Madrid, they're on a roll! 13/15 points away agains City, Liverpool, Newcastle, Chelsea and Spurs..... That is amazing!


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

AND MICHU SIGNS A NEW CONTRACT!!!


AND YES, I'M NERVOUS ABOUT THE MATCH!!!


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

And Demba Ba starts. Christ, we need Williams and Chico to be on epic form.


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

The nerves are killing me. I swear I'm going to be dead by 10. I haven't felt like this since the Play Off Final.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2013)

Hazard needs to calm the fuck down.
Rah...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=YAa_yepafIs&v=vlaK4vzt98M
Thats just poor.


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

WERE GOING TO FUCKING WEMBLEY!!!

AND FUCK YOU HAZARD!!!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cheapest tickets for the super bowl are $2K? Really?? Aw maaaan i don't think i'll be able to afford to go.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Cheapest tickets for the super bowl are $2K? Really?? Aw maaaan i don't think i'll be able to afford to go.


Lol you know this is a thread about real football.
Not american football.
Nevertheless...49ers are my team for AF and I want them to win the superbowl.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Hazard needs to calm the fuck down.
> Rah...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=YAa_yepafIs&v=vlaK4vzt98M
> Thats just poor.


Lol, I can just see those Chelsea players asking him at the end of that movie 'how much for you to shut your mouth'?

Sad, frustrated Hazard clearly, he never did such thing. Just frustration, shouldn't happen of course. Was probably half an accident too.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Lol, I can just see those Chelsea players asking him at the end of that movie 'how much for you to shut your mouth'?
> 
> Sad, frustrated Hazard clearly, he never did such thing. Just frustration, shouldn't happen of course. Was probably half an accident too.


Yeaaahhhh, the dudes young which is why it looks so bad. 
He should have kept it cool, but then again who am I to talk ._.


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

To be fair, the ballboy was milking it and did deserve it. But you don't kick fucking ballboys. Saying that I did laugh uncontrollably when it happened. It is pretty interesting to see what the FA do about that. He's surely going to get some extra games added to the initial three matches cause y'know you shouldn't kick the fucking ballboy.


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2013)

YEAH! fuck hazard, that cunt for rejecting Man U.......



...... and also kicking a ball boy.​


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2013)

It turns out the ballboy is 17 and is the son of one our Directors.

Deserved a kick in all fairness.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Laudrup should go out and say that the kick could've killed the ballboy 
He'd be my hero tbh


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

emigre said:


> To be fair, the ballboy was milking it and did deserve it. But you don't kick fucking ballboys. Saying that I did laugh uncontrollably when it happened. It is pretty interesting to see what the FA do about that. He's surely going to get some extra games added to the initial three matches cause y'know you shouldn't kick the fucking ballboy.


Yup, FA will set an example here, rightly. Just sooooo stupid to do such a harsh action, and even right in front of the stands....


Flame said:


> YEAH! fuck hazard, that cunt for rejecting Man U.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...... and also kicking a ball boy.​


Fuck off, Belgium ftw


emigre said:


> It turns out the ballboy is 17 and is the son of one our Directors.
> 
> Deserved a kick in all fairness.


I thought you were so happy with your directors, their lead was very good you said?
Congratz on the FA Final btw, I heard it was Bradford?! Wow, epic that such things are possible, even in the PL!


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2013)

tbf Hazard does come off as a cunt, I mean he's a potential WC player and everything but I kinda dislike him since seeing the video of him whoring himself when he was still at Lille


Spoiler







I mean who does that? That's a huge disrespect to your actual club.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> tbf Hazard does come off as a cunt, I mean he's a potential WC player and everything but I kinda dislike him since seeing the video of him whoring himself when he was still at Lille
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I think Lille has no reason at all to hold any grudge against him. NOTHING. He thanked them multiple times too, for his education.
He had nothing to prove and learn anymore in the Ligue 1, can't blame him for wanting to go away.

- Won 2 x Youth Player of France & 1 time Player of France
- Made them champions for the first time in almost *60* years
- Won the Coupe de France, again, *60* years since the last one
- Champions League, multiple times
- Made them so much money, they could afford a new stadium
- Got a whopping 40 million for a youth player. 40 million

Only thing that I disliked was the real soap that was his transfer, uuugh  One day to Manchester City (was even in our press), and next day to Spurs, and then Chelsea, come on man.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I think Lille has no reason at all to hold any grudge against him. NOTHING. He thanked them multiple times too, for his education.
> He had nothing to prove and learn anymore in the Ligue 1, can't blame him for wanting to go away.
> 
> - Won 2 x Youth Player of France & 1 time Player of France
> ...


Haha don't get me wrong I'm not saying that he's in debt with Lille. He was too good for a player to be on Ligue 1 but the way he handled the transfer was horrendous, he just made me dislike his attitude. And with that interview and the kick to the ballboy I think it's fair to call him a cunt tbh.
As I said he is a potential WC player and I would gladly have him here, probably Suarez too, doesn't remove the fact that both are cunts.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Haha don't get me wrong I'm not saying that he's in debt with Lille. He was too good for a player to be on Ligue 1 but the way he handled the transfer was horrendous, he just made me dislike his attitude. And with that interview and the kick to the ballboy I think it's fair to call him a cunt tbh.
> As I said he is a potential WC player and I would gladly have him here, probably Suarez too, doesn't remove the fact that both are cunts.


True that. True, this is unacceptable and just shows again how big his ego is. He's even been compared in our press to be on par with Messi, he just might be so stupid to believe that


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 29, 2013)

City lost and Balotelli is a Milan player.
smh.

Drew not lost but still...


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> City lost and Balotelli is a Milan player.
> smh.
> 
> Drew not lost but still...


 
Drawing with QPR...

Watched Sunderland v Swans. It was shit. Nobody seemed able to create a fucking chance.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 30, 2013)

Logged onto twitter so i could complain about Arsenal being 2-0 down.
Then they score 2 back to back goals.
Fuck you arsenal.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 31, 2013)

2-1 bitches!!!​ 
All the other [supposed contender] clubs drew, we won.
Also, Barca couldn't put Real away? WTF?


PS

Reading... making another comeback, hm... I seriously thought that match was over and then, boom, 2 goals scored, and they earn their point.


----------



## emigre (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2013)

what we looking at emigre?


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 2, 2013)

It must really suck being a stoke fan, despise them and that c*nt shawcross, always happy to win against them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 2, 2013)

9 points clear!!! Wooot!!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 4, 2013)

Suarez would never talk to Oprah... if you know what I mean...


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2013)

And Swansea inflict another moral eroding defeat on QPR.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoa game against sunderland was mental, I probably aged a few years in those last 20 mins D:
Can't believe we could hold on the result tbh that's so unlike us. Sagna had a terrific performance at CB we should keep him there imo, not quite cutting it at RB.
Oh, and Sessegnon is pretty damn good, raped our right side.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 9, 2013)

Come on Saints!!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2013)

saints 3 - 1 man shity

*faints*


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes!!! 3-1!!!


----------



## Smuff (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes !!! Saints 3 - 1 City.

The only way I could be happier is if the ground had opened up at the final whistle and swallowed St Mary's whole with both teams and sets of supporters still inside.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mancini is really clueless, Maicon for Silva when you're losing is a pretty stupid move. City would still be competing if they had a competent manager imo


----------



## Smuff (Feb 9, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Mancini is really clueless, Maicon for Silva when you're losing is a pretty stupid move. City would still be competing if they had a competent manager imo


 
No. They need to buy more players - clearly. Any manager would look good with all that talent to choose from. Hell, I bet even I could get results with that squad.

Just goes to show 2 things :

1. You can't polish a turd
and 
2. Cream is not the only thing that floats to the top.

All together now, "#My old man, said be a City fan............"


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 10, 2013)

2-0 currently and 12 points clear!!! Wooot!!! Bring on the second half!!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2013)

we won... and 12 points clear. Good days.


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2013)

Now sent to Brazil.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Now sent to Brazil.


We won't miss him


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Andre Santos seemed like a cool guy to have around and certainly has some offensive talent but just that won't get you too far, even more as a fullback. He is an atrocious defender and I was pretty scared at the notion of him being LB against bayern and facing ribery/muller, now that he's gone we'll probably see Vermaelen at LB. Not ideal but way better than having santos there.
Lukaku looks like a great prospect, Belgium has so much talent they could be a serious threat if all their good players gel together.


----------



## emigre (Feb 12, 2013)

That was a soft goal conceded by Celtic.


----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2013)

3 - 0 Celtic ATM, shame Celtic were doing so well.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 13, 2013)

Flame said:


> 3 - 0 Celtic ATM, shame Celtic were doing so well.


I heard on Twitter that they could have had 4 penalties. That tweet was sent when it was still 1-0. True or not?


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I heard on Twitter that they could have had 4 penalties. That tweet was sent when it was still 1-0. True or not?


 
yeah, the ref didnt know what to do in corners .


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2013)

fuck Real Madrid.

thread/


----------



## Satangel (Feb 13, 2013)

Flame said:


> fuck Real Madrid.
> 
> thread/


Yeah the ref was okay, but not perfect. Last corner was a real disgrace. Varane should have had Red for preventing Evra a 1 on 1 with the Real Keeper.
And di Maria could very well have gotten a penalty.

Still, good result for us, very good even. De Gea


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 13, 2013)

It was also a disgrace that Jones was able to kick people all over the field without getting punished, he didn't even get a yellow ffs. That corner incident was also stupid.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yeah the ref was okay, but not perfect. Last corner was a real disgrace. Varane should have had Red for preventing Evra a 1 on 1 with the Real Keeper.
> And di Maria could very well have gotten a penalty.
> 
> Still, good result for us, very good even. De Gea


 
who was this ref, fucking hell. he should suck my dick. no homo.



lufere7 said:


> It was also a disgrace that Jones was able to kick people all over the field without getting punished, he didn't even get a yellow ffs. That corner incident was also stupid.


 
waaaaawaaaa... stop crying, did we watch the same match. dont you know what type of a team Real Madrid is. always playing dirty.


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2013)

And Arsenal suffer another day of indignation...


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bradford was way worse IMO considering we played them with all the starters, both are still pretty humilliating though. I think we had never been eliminated on FA cup by a lower division team in Wenger's era, dark times indeed.


----------



## emigre (Feb 17, 2013)

Liverpool :Reina, Johnson, Enrique, Agger, Carragher, Lucas, Gerrard, Coutinho, Downing, Sturridge, Suarez
Subs :Gulacsi, Skrtel, Henderson, Shelvey, Sterling, Allen, Borini.

Swans :Vorm, tiendalli, Bartley, monk (c), Davies, britton, agustien, de guzman, hernandez, lamah, shechter.
Subs :tremmel, rangel, Williams, Michu, routledge, Dyer, Moore.

I guess Mickey is more focused on the final next week.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 18, 2013)

2-1!!! Yeah!!! On to the QF!!!


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 19, 2013)

GODAMMIT 
Well, not that I didn't expect something like this


----------



## luke_c (Feb 21, 2013)

Well that was incredibly lucky for Chelsea, another less than stellar performance by Torres


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 23, 2013)

15 points on top!!!


----------



## rg (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm supporter of Benfica and follow kaiserslautern closely. I have no other real "love" for any club.

 i have a "favorite team" in many countries due many reasons, some i describe bellow. 

Spain: Cadiz (i don't like most Spanish clubs, went to cadiz 1 time and like it)
Italy: Atalanta (played them in CM 1 from dommark 
England: West Ham and Kiderminsters ( 1st because of a movie, 2nd because of Football manager took them from conference to champions league title).
Argentina: Boca Juniors (superb fan base, would love to see a match at bonbonera).
Greece: panatinaikos (mostly because of the superb "ultras")


----------



## Smuff (Feb 23, 2013)

What a frikken hit from Rafael this afternoon. Goal of the Season from our right back lol.
Pressure really on City now............


----------



## emigre (Feb 23, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> I'm supporter of Benfica and follow kaiserslautern closely.


 
Does Itay Shcrectar have any good points? I groan when I see his name on the team sheet.


----------



## rg (Feb 23, 2013)

emigre said:


> Does Itay Shcrectar have any good points? I groan when I see his name on the team sheet.


 
I'm not following his games at Swansea to be honest, word amongst some supporters is not the best.. I did not like him last year, but last year i did not like 90% of the team


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2013)

Hurry up 4pm!!!


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2013)

FUCK YES!!!


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats to Swansea~~~ Well deserved trophy


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's something funny. Thirteen years ago, we were in Bradford's position whilst Bradford were in the Premier league. Heck, we were in the same division as Bradford around six years ago.

Still though, great day. First major trophy in our history, a European campaign for next year and we broke the record for biggest winning margin in a league cup final. 

How the fuck did Wigan, Arsenal and Villa fail to beat Bradford? We fucking tore them apart.


----------



## emigre (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## BlueStar (Feb 24, 2013)

Cisse's absolute thunderbastard for United today

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/newcastle-vs-southampton-21-cisse-Ka7go0uOdGkQEEaF?start=0.005


----------



## Smuff (Feb 24, 2013)

BlueStar said:


> Cisse's absolute thunderbastard for United today
> 
> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/newcastle-vs-southampton-21-cisse-Ka7go0uOdGkQEEaF?start=0.005


 
What a hit!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 24, 2013)

Smuff said:


> What a frikken hit from Rafael this afternoon. Goal of the Season from our right back lol.
> Pressure really on City now............


Sure was






BlueStar said:


> Cisse's absolute thunderbastard for United today
> 
> http://videa.hu/videok/sport/newcastle-vs-southampton-21-cisse-Ka7go0uOdGkQEEaF?start=0.005


Not bad either :o Not perfectly aimed but of course much harder to hit a ball in mid-air. 

Congratz Swansea, so so so impressive.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 25, 2013)

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...slides-for-football-fans-around-st-james-park

Wat


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Satangel (Mar 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


Can't be fricking serious mate..... 
Clubs can be for sale, players too, but not names!


----------



## Flame (Mar 2, 2013)

Shinji Kagawa Motherfucker!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 3, 2013)

Arsenal being sold for 1.5 billion Euros.
Would wipe out all of Arsenal debts and would have them competing for Champions League titles soon.
WHAT IF THEY BUY FALCAO OR CAVANI?!?!?!
RICH ARSENAL WOULD MAKE THE LEAGUE SO MUCH MORE ENTERTAINING


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 3, 2013)

What? it's not like they already bought us, it's just a rumour and one that I doubt is coming true, that bastard Kroenke is doing a fine profit selling players and staying just in UCL, and he has also not sold to Usmanov so I doubt he'd sell to Arabs. The only way I think this would happen is Arsenal not finishing on top 4 and our fans stop filling the stadium, so he'd stop seeing us as a profit and would sell before his shares drop in value.
But if it did happen, I seriously don't know how I'd feel about it. I've always been against clubs winning trophies with oil money or a sugar daddy, one of the reason being how they made wages raise to ridiculous level which coincided with our stadium move and effectively made us unable to keep/buy top players. I'd find it incredibly ironic that the same reason that made us stop competing for titles would be the one that brought us back to the game.
But I'd be lying if I'd say I am not genuinely exciting of being able to buy top players again, I mean our team is not as bad as it seems, I'm sure one top signing on each line would have us fighting with united on the top of the table and competing on UCL. One thing I also really really want is Arsene Wenger given a chance to compete on equal financial circumstances. Hell we weren't financially equal with United even before the stadium/abramovich era, and we still managed to compete toe to toe. I have a huge respect for the man and I think the circumstances have been pretty unfair for him this last years, he moulded WC players and was forced to sell them without getting proper replacements, and he still managed to keep top 4. I'd be pretty sad if he left droping out of UCL places and being hated by the fans, because as stubborn as he is or as many errors as he made, he doesn't deserve that. I hope that before he goes, with or without sugar daddy, he is given the chance to build a team he actually envisions, and win a PL or ideally a Champion's League which he has never won, and I'm sure is his dream.
Whew that was a huge rant.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 3, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> What? it's not like they already bought us, it's just a rumour and one that I doubt is coming true, that bastard Kroenke is doing a fine profit selling players and staying just in UCL, and he has also not sold to Usmanov so I doubt he'd sell to Arabs. The only way I think this would happen is Arsenal not finishing on top 4 and our fans stop filling the stadium, so he'd stop seeing us as a profit and would sell before his shares drop in value.
> But if it did happen, I seriously don't know how I'd feel about it. I've always been against clubs winning trophies with oil money or a sugar daddy, one of the reason being how they made wages raise to ridiculous level which coincided with our stadium move and effectively made us unable to keep/buy top players. I'd find it incredibly ironic that the same reason that made us stop competing for titles would be the one that brought us back to the game.
> But I'd be lying if I'd say I am not genuinely exciting of being able to buy top players again, I mean our team is not as bad as it seems, I'm sure one top signing on each line would have us fighting with united on the top of the table and competing on UCL. One thing I also really really want is Arsene Wenger given a chance to compete on equal financial circumstances. Hell we weren't financially equal with United even before the stadium/abramovich era, and we still managed to compete toe to toe. I have a huge respect for the man and I think the circumstances have been pretty unfair for him this last years, he moulded WC players and was forced to sell them without getting proper replacements, and he still managed to keep top 4. I'd be pretty sad if he left droping out of UCL places and being hated by the fans, because as stubborn as he is or as many errors as he made, he doesn't deserve that. I hope that before he goes, with or without sugar daddy, he is given the chance to build a team he actually envisions, and win a PL or ideally a Champion's League which he has never won, and I'm sure is his dream.
> Whew that was a huge rant.


I think there is a strong possibility that Arsenal won't finish top 4 this season if Tottenham beat them in the Derby tommorow.
I think Korenke would make a lot of money off this deal.
These new owners also want to lower ticket prices which makes a lot of sense.

The best case scenario is the deal goes through and your youth system gets even better while also allowing Wenger to make the signings he wants/needs.
I think if Arsenal were to buy Cavani or Falcao they would be competing for the EPL title.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I think there is a strong possibility that Arsenal won't finish top 4 this season if Tottenham beat them in the Derby tommorow.
> I think Korenke would make a lot of money off this deal.
> These new owners also want to lower ticket prices which makes a lot of sense.
> 
> ...


Yeah, tomorrow game is HUGE haven never been this nervous before a NLD, but I don't think everything is defined since tottenham have a harder calendar than us and they also face chelsea which will make one of the 2 lose points, opening the way for us. And it's true that Kroenke would make some profit and he'd probably consider it being the businessman he is, afterall, that's what he's been doing all this years, making the club raise in value for a possible sale. And BTW, the tickets lower price may be true (and fair considering they are incredibly high in comparison to our situation) but that's the kind of populistic propaganda the wanna-be owners do all the time to win the fans over, Usmanov has been doing it quite a while, but the thing is they may not actually do it when they take over.
And yes, there's still a good scenario, where we actually spend the money we generate (which is a good sum and will only get better if we win silverware and new commercial deals) and get help from the new owners in paying better wages. And your CF example is quite true, and you don't even have to look that far, keeping rvp would effectively have us fighting for the title or near it, since he's carried united in quite a few games this seasons = less points for them and we lacked a player like him in many games to break a draw/equalize = more points for us. Still, the past is the past and it's no use crying over it, but it still shows you what a difference an ambitious owner makes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 3, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah, tomorrow game is HUGE haven never been this nervous before a NLD, but I don't think everything is defined since tottenham have a harder calendar than us and they also face chelsea which will make one of the 2 lose points, opening the way for us. And it's true that Kroenke would make some profit and he'd probably consider it being the businessman he is, afterall, that's what he's been doing all this years, making the club raise in value for a possible sale. And BTW, the tickets lower price may be true (and fair considering they are incredibly high in comparison to our situation) but that's the kind of populistic propaganda the wanna-be owners do all the time to win the fans over, Usmanov has been doing it quite a while, but the thing is they may not actually do it when they take over.
> And yes, there's still a good scenario, where we actually spend the money we generate (which is a good sum and will only get better if we win silverware and new commercial deals) and get help from the new owners in paying better wages. And your CF example is quite true, and you don't even have to look that far, keeping rvp would effectively have us fighting for the title or near it, since he's carried united in quite a few games this seasons = less points for them and we lacked a player like him in many games to break a draw/equalize = more points for us. Still, the past is the past and it's no use crying over it, but it still shows you what a difference an ambitious owner makes.


Yeah if you guys kept RVP then all those summer transfers would look a lot lot better.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 3, 2013)

As of this writing, Tottenham is ahead courtesy of 2 quick, back-to-back goals... Kiss the UCL goodbye, gunners [unles you totally shock everyone, beat Bayern, beat everyone else and win it... which is as likely as QPR winning the prem].

Also, not to rain on you guys' parade, but even if Arsenal did get sold as per the rumored deal, if they fall out of the UCL spots, their ability to lure in top talent would plunge by a bit. Also, your transfer wishlist seems to be offensive players. Erm, you don't even have a defense... perhaps you'd do well to think about that first. One or two top tranfers wouldn't turn you into a contender right away either... Y'all never heard of city or chelsea?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 3, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> As of this writing, Tottenham is ahead courtesy of 2 quick, back-to-back goals... Kiss the UCL goodbye, gunners [unles you totally shock everyone, beat Bayern, beat everyone else and win it... which is as likely as QPR winning the prem].
> 
> Also, not to rain on you guys' parade, but even if Arsenal did get sold as per the rumored deal, if they fall out of the UCL spots, their ability to lure in top talent would plunge by a bit. Also, your transfer wishlist seems to be offensive players. Erm, you don't even have a defense... perhaps you'd do well to think about that first. One or two top tranfers wouldn't turn you into a contender right away either... Y'all never heard of city or chelsea?


City and Chelsea were far worse than Arsenal when they were bought.

I WANT BALE AT MADRID NEXT SEASON.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 3, 2013)

BIG FUCKING GERMAN YES


Shinigami357 said:


> As of this writing, Tottenham is ahead courtesy of 2 quick, back-to-back goals... Kiss the UCL goodbye, gunners [unles you totally shock everyone, beat Bayern, beat everyone else and win it... which is as likely as QPR winning the prem].
> 
> Also, not to rain on you guys' parade, but even if Arsenal did get sold as per the rumored deal, if they fall out of the UCL spots, their ability to lure in top talent would plunge by a bit. Also, your transfer wishlist seems to be offensive players. Erm, you don't even have a defense... perhaps you'd do well to think about that first. One or two top tranfers wouldn't turn you into a contender right away either... Y'all never heard of city or chelsea?


You really seem to underestimate how much high wages and telling the player you're building a project around them is of a lure. And it's fun you talk about the defense bit, since manu defense was shit at the start of the season (dunno if it still is) and your attack bailed you out quite a few times, funnily enough it was van persie who did it and at the same time we were struggling and losing points on tight games.......the ones were rvp shined. Not saying we'd be absolutely at the top but we'd definitely be much better and you guys would probably have some points less. And my wishlist isnt "offensive players" only I said I wanted a top signing per line, a good CB, some steel in midfield (Could've been Song, heh) and a top CF. I do think that would bring us to the top eventually, as ThatDudeWithTheFood said we're not like City/Chelsea who were mid table and lower sides.
Still all these are hyphotethicals, this ain't happening and I'm happy with that.
LOL Siggurdsiesiomsd


----------



## emigre (Mar 3, 2013)

You've got to say, AVB has done an excellent  job at Spuds.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 3, 2013)

*sigh* that was depressing tbh gonna try to stay away from anything football related in the next days, don't wanna hear anything of that "power shift" or "bale > messi, ronaldo" bs


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> City and Chelsea were far worse than Arsenal when they were bought.
> 
> I WANT BALE AT MADRID NEXT SEASON.


That's true... They were also bought in a different era, if you will. This is a different EPL, pretty much a different European football scene than it was before.



lufere7 said:


> BIG FUCKING GERMAN YES
> 
> You really seem to underestimate how much high wages and telling the player you're building a project around them is of a lure. And it's fun you talk about the defense bit, since manu defense was shit at the start of the season (dunno if it still is) and your attack bailed you out quite a few times, funnily enough it was van persie who did it and at the same time we were struggling and losing points on tight games.......the ones were rvp shined. Not saying we'd be absolutely at the top but we'd definitely be much better and you guys would probably have some points less. And my wishlist isnt "offensive players" only I said I wanted a top signing per line, a good CB, some steel in midfield (Could've been Song, heh) and a top CF. I do think that would bring us to the top eventually, as ThatDudeWithTheFood said we're not like City/Chelsea who were mid table and lower sides.
> Still all these are hyphotethicals, this ain't happening and I'm happy with that.
> LOL Siggurdsiesiomsd


 
You seem to overestimate players who sign up just for the wages and for the sake of 'projects'. Projects are built, not bought. And we all know Arsenal needs building [their buying leaves a lot to be desired].

Also, United's defense is nowhere near as bad as Arsenal's. That's a laughable idea. Even with our defenders going forward, we're never as vulnerable as Arsenal is. At the very least our defense is twice as deep as Arsenal's, maybe more. It's quite true the offense bails the team out at times, but last I checked, United do that often [i.e. score when they need the goal].

I'm not even gonna bite on the RVP comment. No offense, but I'm not here to argue about how instrumental he was to you. That was last season. Talking about it will just piss us both off, no doubt.

As regards to your shopping list [let's be fair, it is a long list]... I don't know if your manager would go for that. Seems wholly unlikely to me, and like I said, the football scene is different now... can't just open the checkbook and take your pick anymore.

But you're right. It's speculation at this point... until it isn't.

---

So Spurs are in third now. Interesting battle for the UCL spots developing. City seems to have fended off Chelsea [for second] who are suddenly in fourth, with some longshots on the outside trying to sneak in...

Eh, well, you never know with this league, do you?

Now the anxious wait begins... Real's coming to town.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Tuesday.
Both teams are in top form but I probably won't be able to watch the first half and probably the early parts of the second so that's a bummer.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

like 4 hours to the match to start cant fucking wait. i really hope fergie plays with 3 midfield, because this is fucking Real fucking Madrid and not QPR.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

rooney on the bench fucking hell...


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2013)

Personally I don't blame the red for sending Nani off. His foot was dangerously high.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

the Turkish cunt gave us a red card, the fucking bastard doing everything to make  Real fucking Madrid to win. bollocks.


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2013)

Lovely goal from Modric!


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 5, 2013)

tbh I do think it was a red card, high foot and made contact.
And it's hilarious, I saw the red card and went to eat something, went back and Real is now up. Lovely


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2013)

I enjoyed watching that second half. Now to watch the retards on ITV declare a fatwa of the referee.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

Modric is worth every penny.

Watching the red card live I thought it was stupid.
Then I saw the replay and saw Nani look at Arebola as he made contact and then dig his cleats into Arebolas ribs further.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> I enjoyed watching that second half. Now to watch the retards on ITV declare a fatwa of the referee.


 
yes the retards on ITV, seems to me were sucking the cunts dick.


yes its yellow but fuck me, a RED. im a British/Turk, so i know about this fucking cunt of a man, its like every match it seems its about him. cant it go a match with out just being a ref.


----------



## kaz_abdin (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Modric is worth every penny.
> 
> Watching the red card live I thought it was stupid.
> Then I saw the replay and saw Nani look at Arebola as he made contact and then dig his cleats into Arebolas ribs further.


 
Do you actually think he could had pulled out of that challenge? He had his eyes glued on the ball as it came over his shoulder, there was literally zero time for him to react and pull out. Plus with the current momentum he was running at of course its gonna dig into his side..


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

kaz_abdin said:


> Do you actually think he could had pulled out of that challenge? He had his eyes glued on the ball as it came over his shoulder, there was literally zero time for him to react and pull out. Plus with the current momentum he was running at of course its gonna dig into his side..


That's not what I was talking about.
After Nani makes the initial contact and Arebola has absorbed the bulk of the blow Nani pushes his foot back into Arebola.

"Referee made the right call on the sending off.'”
-Roy Keane


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

kaz_abdin said:


> Do you actually think he could had pulled out of that challenge? He had his eyes glued on the ball as it came over his shoulder, there was literally zero time for him to react and pull out. Plus with the current momentum he was running at of course its gonna dig into his side..


 










ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> "Referee made the right call on the sending off.'”
> -Roy Keane


 
what does roy keane know, the guy was going to manage in the turkish second division. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...after-being-tempted-by-Blackburn-vacancy.html


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

ARSENAL ARE THE LAST ENGLISH TEAM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
HUEHUEHUE
;O;


----------



## kaz_abdin (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> That's not what I was talking about.
> After Nani makes the initial contact and Arebola has absorbed the bulk of the blow Nani pushes his foot back into Arebola.
> 
> "Referee made the right call on the sending off.'”
> -Roy Keane


 
Im just pointing out that he reason why Nani supposedly dug his boots further in was because he was running at pace and the momentum carried it through. No time to react and pull out. Plus at that moment in time, he's leg is off the ground without any balance so you'd expect a follow through until he reached the ground...

Aside from Roy Keane, what did all the other pundits say about the sending off?


----------



## emigre (Mar 5, 2013)

kaz_abdin said:


> Aside from Roy Keane, what did all the other pundits say about the sending off?


 
The other pundits were Lee Dixon and Gareth Southgate...



Black-Ice said:


> ARSENAL ARE THE LAST ENGLISH TEAM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> HUEHUEHUE
> ;O;


 
Yet no trophies


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> Yet no trophies


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

kaz_abdin said:


> Im just pointing out that he reason why Nani supposedly dug his boots further in was because he was running at pace and the momentum carried it through. No time to react and pull out. Plus at that moment in time, he's leg is off the ground without any balance so you'd expect a follow through until he reached the ground...
> 
> Aside from Roy Keane, what did all the other pundits say about the sending off?


I don't know I wasn't watching what they said someone just posted that quote and I thought it was relevant.

If that was Arebola flying into RvP you best believe we would be hearing
"He could have killed him" from SAF.

I think it's either a yellow or a red but what are you gonna do anyhow the game is over and we have no idea what the game would have been like had he not been sent off.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I don't know I wasn't watching what they said someone just posted that quote and I thought it was relevant.
> 
> If that was Arebola flying into RvP you best believe we would be hearing
> "He could have killed him" from SAF.
> ...


 
man, i remember the days when you used to support Chelsea.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> man, i remember the days when you used to support Chelsea.


Which was never.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Which was never.


 
so you supported Man City most of your life. am i right?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> so you supported Man City most of your life. am i right?


Nope. I only got interested in football around 2009(because of FIFA 10) and I'm more of a Madrid supporter than a City supporter.
I played a lot of manager mode with Madrid and eventually I started actually being interested in real life soccer.
Video games man. Video games.



ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Well if it was the Champions League Final I would want Madrid to win.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> ARSENAL ARE THE LAST ENGLISH TEAM IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE
> HUEHUEHUE
> ;O;


If van persie had stayed at Arsenal he would still be in the champions league ;O;
God I love this circumstancial jokes

Btw why are you guys omitting that blatant rafael handball? it was a peno and red card. It was way more obvious than the Nani red card. Don't want to dwelve in referee decisions but manu is hardly a team that should be crying over decisions against them.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 5, 2013)

" I SINK DA BEST TEAM LOST"   i have to agree with him... gutted.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Don't want to dwelve in referee decisions but manu is hardly a team that should be crying over decisions against them.


#FergieTime


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> If van persie had stayed at Arsenal he would still be in the champions league ;O;
> God I love this circumstancial jokes
> 
> Btw why are you guys omitting that blatant rafael handball? it was a peno and red card. It was way more obvious than the Nani red card. Don't want to dwelve in referee decisions but manu is hardly a team that should be crying over decisions against them.


Robin Van Persie was also offside on MU's first goal but who really cares the game ended 2-1 and Madrid progresses.


----------



## Flame (Mar 5, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> If van persie had stayed at Arsenal he would still be in the champions league ;O;
> God I love this circumstancial jokes
> 
> Btw why are you guys omitting that blatant rafael handball? it was a peno and red card. It was way more obvious than the Nani red card. Don't want to dwelve in referee decisions but manu is hardly a team that should be crying over decisions against them.


 
do you know anything about football? Turkish football is full of cheats. English is clean. this ref is from turkey. do the maths.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 5, 2013)

Flame said:


> do you know anything about football? Turkish football is full of cheats. English is clean. this ref is from turkey. do the maths.


lol





Can you seriously say with a straight face that this isn't a penalty+red card? If the ref was as biased toward Real as you say he would've surely done that shouldn't he?
And you're mad as if it was a ridiculously obvious decision like when rvp got sent off against barca, it wasn't. Nani went with his foot up, if Arbeloa hadn't jumped that could've been like the De Jong kick in the WC final. It was a tight decision.
And if you insist it's not a red here's a pretty fun video from a few years ago. Our own Eboue does a similar foul and gets sent off, no more and no less than against you guys. Fun thing is you can see Nani asking for the red at the start of the video 
And EPL super clean? Referees against you? I'd say it's the total opposite.
Still, I understand you, going out of the UCL is one of the hardest things to bear in football.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 6, 2013)

I never write here but here goes nothing.
My favourite team as you can guess from my name is Madrid. Juve comes in a close second, then it's Manchester united in third. I don't care about most other teams. The first match I ever saw was WC Final 1994 between Italy and Brazil. But football only became my obsession in 1997. I've been enjoying it since then 

That being said, about this match:
- as mourinho said, the best team lost. Madrid played like shit, they lacked creativity and Sir Alex did an amazing job covering his area. Especially having pressure on Alonso the entire time.

- Madrid should have had a penalty and Rafael should have gotten a red card (as shown above). Not sure why people are ignoring that

- Madrid's disallowed goal decision is correct in my opinion. Ramos had his elbow over Van Persie.

- I've been hearing that Man u's goal was actually an offside. Never really noticed it so I'm not gonna comment on it. It doesn't change the fact that Varane handled the situation really badly, and Ramos acted too slowly when the ball reached him. That was really bad defending.

- Nani's red card. Correct call from the ref. Actually Roy keane sums it up pretty nicely. The intent does not matter here, the fact is that Nani really kicked Arbeloa in the ribs and that was a very very stupid move. Whether Nani did see Arbeloa and/or only tried to control the ball is irrelevant here. HOWEVER, having said that, given the size of the game and all, the ref could have gave him a yellow card and it still wouldn't be wrong.

- Modric changed the way the team played, and his goal was terrific.

- Ronaldo was below average today, but we can't really expect everything from him every game! Not to mention that the entire team was shit! However, as much as I admire Messi (and hate Barca), I think it wouldn't be fair for Ronaldo to not get the best player in 2013 (unless the next few months shows us something really significant)

- Diego Lopez really saved Madrid (although that ball slip in the first half was inexcusable!). Man u wasted a lot of chances and Madrid didn't seem to want to pursue a third as much they wanted to keep possession over the ball until the time runs out

- combined with first match, I think Madrid deserved to qualify, but Manchester didn't deserve to be sent off packin also. It sucks for them to meet in round 16

- I think Man U fans/players should dwell on the red card. Yes it did change things. But same could be said about Rafael's incident. The ref is only their scapegoat. It sucks to be out this way, but the fact is, they wanted to defend, and play on the counter. and although they did a good job at it, had Madrid scored from Rafael's incident, Man U plans technically failed.. Anyway, I think they should stop scapegoating the ref and just concentrate on what's left.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 6, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude his arms being above his head is a natural position. EVERYONE JUMPS ARMS FIRST.

The Eboue red card is actually really hillarious though.

Best part of the game though.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Great goal, love shots that hit the post and go in. You could feel that if it was just a little bit less angled De Gea would've deflected it, perfect shot.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 6, 2013)

That shot was actually unsaveable there was a replay that showed that De Gea had the whole goal and post covered but the shot curved so fiercly it blew my mind.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 6, 2013)

The Rafael incindent was never a red card , just try and jump to head a ball and dont use your arms ... and then for the player next to you to head the ball at you full speed , you cannot react , it happened a few times in the game , the referee was right on all the occasions it was ball to hand , not hand to ball , the gif above  doesnt depict the true context as its starts as his arm raises.  Nani's play was dangerous but if you reallly watch what happened , the ref saw shit , like most didnt think it was red and the linesman suggested it to him , it definately changed united's game , from that very moment the game changed . But noone can say that Real wouldnt have scored their goals either way . IMO as a Utd fan RVP was not effective and never took his chances , as slim as they where. Still believe the better team overall lost... but i would : )


----------



## Madridi (Mar 6, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> The Rafael incindent was never a red card , just try and jump to head a ball and dont use your arms ... and then for the player next to you to head the ball at you full speed , you cannot react , it happened a few times in the game , the referee was right on all the occasions it was ball to hand , not hand to ball , the gif above  doesnt depict the true context as its starts as his arm raises.


lol, wow.. Whatever floats your boat I guess :/


----------



## emigre (Mar 6, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Still, I understand you, going out of the UCL is one of the hardest things to bear in football.


 
No it isn't. Dear God it isn't. There are much much worse things to deal with it.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2013)

so i wake up, and so its the next day......

and after the aftermath i come to the conclusion that Man Utd are fucked over nicely


I have been watching Cakir for years, hundres of games I watched. I think he is simply a bad referee. Zero leniency. People in Turkey always complain that he stops games too often, always make big calls, scenes so that after the games, he became more highlighted than the game.

And I was sure yesterday when he was talking with Van Persie, I knew he was gonna show red card and shock everybody, including Real players. None of real players thought it was coming, nobody was arguing with referee. Because that's him. On the contrary, if Real players were arguing, calling for a card heavily, then he would not give it. He is always like that, I saw countless times.
He always try to get the attention. If he was in this forum, he would be trolling.

I do not think he is bribed or malevolent person. He just makes big, risky calls to show that he is not intimated by the home crowd. So then average, football incompetent people say "wow this referee is brave, he must be good".


I think this position is between yellow and none.





> *Sportingintelligence*: "Won't do ref any favours on Twitter he follows only 2 non-Turkish clubs; 1 is Real Madrid, other Barca. Also follows Spanish tourism board!"


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 6, 2013)

https://twitter.com/RefereeCuneyt/following

he's following some interesting people ... hmmmm


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 6, 2013)

lolguys get a grip, there's no conspirancy. As I already said, if the ref was against you he would've sent Rafael off and would've not disallowed that Higuain goal.
And look at this:





That's the ref perspective, you can't blame, it does seem like a red, it's a studs up challenge that hit the other player and he has no replay. And that's no momentum, he doesn't even seem to try to back off his leg, he actually seems to try to dig his cleats on Arbeloa ribs.
Also, I don't think the "he didn't see Arbeloa" excuse is fair. Can I do a 2 footed studs-up tacke and I won't be sent off as long as I close my eyes?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 6, 2013)

Theres a difference between using your arms to jump and having your arms above your head while at the apex of your jump.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 7, 2013)

all the gifs people are producing take the incidents out of context some , your only seeing the very incident and not the play leading to it.. its a little biased.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 7, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> all the gifs people are producing take the incidents out of context some , your only seeing the very incident and not the play leading to it.. its a little biased.


The play leading to it means you are talking about intent. Against common belief, intent does not exist in the rules of football. Look it up..

Dangerous play = Red card.
Could the referee just give him a yellow and let it slide? Definetly.
Was the red card a wrong decision that is not backed up by football rules? Absolutely not.


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

Am I the only person who doesn't give a shit about the Nani red card?

Honestly, its times like these I'm glad I support a club who have spent of their time being shit. You don't this much whiny shit.


----------



## EJames2100 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thought the red was unlucky, Rafael was lucky to not at least give a penalty away, but no-one seems to be mentioning the Varane tackle on Evra in the first match(Last man, took Evra out) and the fact that Lopez missed the ball and punched Vidic in the head in the penalty box, nothing given for either.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2013)

All this discussion for something that should have been avoided years ago. GG FIFA, really, well done. Technology you bastards


----------



## Madridi (Mar 7, 2013)

Satangel said:


> All this discussion for something that should have been avoided years ago. GG FIFA, really, well done. Technology you bastards


Not really getting your point? The only tech discussed was goal line tech. Not sure what you think could have been done?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2013)

madridi4ever said:


> Not really getting your point? The only tech discussed was goal line tech. Not sure what you think could have been done?


Goalline technology is a good step forward, (finally). But it should have been here 20 years ago already.

Every fricking day there are still wrong decisions in a first level league somewhere around the world. Offside while it's not offside. Penalty while it's not a penalty. Diving. Tackles wrong interpreted. Yellow that should have been a red. You name it, it happens. Everyday. EVERY DAY people get ripped off this way. 
So what I think should be done? TV-images during the match, especially in the multi-million matches like the Utd-RMa game. Just ridiculous.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 7, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Goalline technology is a good step forward, (finally). But it should have been here 20 years ago already.
> 
> Every fricking day there are still wrong decisions in a first level league somewhere around the world. Offside while it's not offside. Penalty while it's not a penalty. Diving. Tackles wrong interpreted. Yellow that should have been a red. You name it, it happens. Everyday. EVERY DAY people get ripped off this way.
> So what I think should be done? TV-images during the match, especially in the multi-million matches like the Utd-RMa game. Just ridiculous.


While I do agree with goal line technology and maybe TV images for diving, I think it would be tough to implement anything else.

The way I think about it is, let's take Nani's incident as an example:
It could've been red, could've been yellow. Now imagine if there were TV images across the stadium. Everyone will have their own opinion, and it would simply undermine the authority of the referees. Not to mention the amount of pressure the crowd will put on the referee, or even worse, hooliganism in the crowd if they truly believe that the referee is making the wrong decision (after rewatching these images live!)

Also, this would make a 90 minute game much much longer if they stop a play every few minutes for anything wrong :/

However, I'm thinking maybe they can implement something like the challenge system in tennis. Let's say each team can have 3 wrongful challenges a match, but would is responsible to taking those challenges. The coach? Team captain? It will still stop the match quite a but though..

I think goal line technology, tv images showing diving attempts and maybe handballs resulting in PK are maybe the only realistic options that could be implemented


----------



## Smuff (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 7, 2013)

As can be expected, Arsenal fans parading around grinding their teeth into a red card decision. Wenger's taught you guys his 'philosophy' well. And don't make some sarcastic 'we're the last english team in ucl' shit up. The only reason you guys haven't been buried alive by Munich yet is because you haven't played the 2nd leg yet. If the schedules had switched up, you'd be comfortably out of every cup competition and out of the UCL spots to boot. So cya in Europe next season... NOT!

Never did get to watch the match [they showed just Dortmund - [insert the other team's name here; forgot it] match live]. Therefore, the only comment I have on Nani's red card is this: If you drove into the railroad when the train is coming, isn't it your fault if it T-bones you to smithereens? Coz that's what Arbeloa did - he ran right into the path of an oncoming high boot. Last I heard, Nani hasn't developed flight yet, so how the fucking fuck was he supposed to stop in mid-air?

Also, about the 'digging his boot in' shit... you guys obviously don't understand shit. Nani's legs folded. If he was 'digging in' his leg would have straightened out and he would have rebounded off Arbeloa. In fact, letting your leg fold up is a way to diminish impact. It's a basic of freerunning/parkour; if your leg folds, your joints lessen impact. Everything after that is just tumbling ungainly in mid-air.

In fact, you can't even say Arbeloa was going for the ball. The GIF shows he clearly hasn't started a motion to control the ball with either his leg or his head, and I don't see how he'd be able to keep it in bounds if he lets it bounce off his chest. His arms were moving, but that isn't how you control the ball in FOOTball, now is it? Also, never mind if Nani saw Arbeloa or not... didn't he see Nani?

Anyways, that's done. We wish Real the best in their future endeavors. At least United still has 2 trophies to go for, unlike the majority of the internet  hangers-on who are actually Arsenal/Chelsea/City/whatever fans who go on and on about it. Too early for you guys to be having delusions of glory for next season, I know. Glad our grief is providing you so much joy. Football was made to be enjoyed, after all.

...

So, media's having a field day doing "Fergie selling Rooney" stories now... *rolls eyes*. This time, at least, they had enough creativity to say he's going to PSG, not usual suspects Madrid [or Barca, even]. Sounds ridiculous, though. Apparently, they got tired of the "Ronaldo back to United" story.

Does anyone think this has any factual basis at all? Seems weird to think that SAF is building [or rebuilding] the team then he sells Rooney.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 7, 2013)

madridi4ever said:


> While I do agree with goal line technology and maybe TV images for diving, I think it would be tough to implement anything else.
> 
> The way I think about it is, let's take Nani's incident as an example:
> It could've been red, could've been yellow. Now imagine if there were TV images across the stadium. Everyone will have their own opinion, and it would simply undermine the authority of the referees. Not to mention the amount of pressure the crowd will put on the referee, or even worse, hooliganism in the crowd if they truly believe that the referee is making the wrong decision (after rewatching these images live!)
> ...


They shouldn't show it on a big screen of course, they should just have someone up there where the television commentators sit and have a look at the images. This can be done in under a minute, easily. There are sooooo many people there already that have the job to referee the game, they can easily get a screen, watch, and communicate with the referee.
You've got a point there to show how many times they should check the images, but again, this can be done rather quickly. It takes TV barely 5 seconds or even less to replay an offside situation, so it shouldn't take that much time either to communicate it to the referee.

But how it's now done, with all the responsibility resting on 4 or 6 guys, is just incredible and plain crazy. Not to say inhuman and it will always rise suspicion (easily bribed/influenced)

Bad refereeing decisions really ruin the sports and are the sole reason I'm not paying that much attention to football anymore. Too much bullshit and just not wanting to change.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 7, 2013)

The best way to do it is to  track every player and the ball. Get a computer to run real-time calculations on speed, direction, elevation etc of the 22 men and the ball. No more problems with offside calls or checking tackles or checking who ran into who. I mean, there are simulators and analytical systems using the same idea, why not use it to help officiating?


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

Are people really crying over officiating? Seriously football is great because of the unpredictability and controversy of it. To place such extreme rationality to it would take away from the game.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 7, 2013)

Satangel said:


> They shouldn't show it on a big screen of course, they should just have someone up there where the television commentators sit and have a look at the images. This can be done in under a minute, easily. There are sooooo many people there already that have the job to referee the game, they can easily get a screen, watch, and communicate with the referee.
> You've got a point there to show how many times they should check the images, but again, this can be done rather quickly. It takes TV barely 5 seconds or even less to replay an offside situation, so it shouldn't take that much time either to communicate it to the referee.
> 
> But how it's now done, with all the responsibility resting on 4 or 6 guys, is just incredible and plain crazy. Not to say inhuman and it will always rise suspicion (easily bribed/influenced)
> ...


Good points, still a few problems though:

- If they don't show it on big screen, and just have someone "up there" look at the images, then effectively, the referee did not a replay of that incident, which means the call would be taken by someone other than the referee. Remember, the other referees are called assistant referees, and the main referee is not inclined to go with what they say (except in offsides of course). This wouldn't be possible in the case of the replay, as he would have to take the call from someone else (makes his place in the field kinda useless don't you think?)

- Again, those replays may be used effectively with dives, offsides, and whether it crossed the goal line or not, as the rules are clear on that one. Fouls and something like Nani's incident are judgement calls. One ref would call it a red, the other would call it a yellow. That makes it impossible for the main ref to not watch the replay and relay on someone else to take the call. Besides, there is an aim to make the game running with minimum stopping time as possible, which is why it's ok to play a foul right away without having the wall being ready (Not all plays are the same though, there are rules for that. Such as the players of the team that has the foul asking the ref to have the other team go behind the playing distance)

- Think about offside instances, how would that even work? Let the play go ahead every single time and THEN check the replay? What if the ball never goes out? what if the team scores indirectly from that offside (as in, the 2nd team regained possesion, kicked it far away, and then the first scored). Technically, it's a different play, but it will still be a result of an offside

While I'm all in favor of Technology, I still see it hard for anything other than dives, handballs or fouls resulting in PKs, and goal line technology implemented.

I agree that bad refereeing decisions are really ruining a lot in sports (such as Pepe's red card against barca in UCL that turned out to be a dive 2 years ago), but what can be done, they are human afterall.
I'm an amateur referee btw, (only ref for local teams over here) and I gotta tell ya, people really dive in a way that looks totally real! It's really tough to not call that in the game. No matter how unfair it is, some teams will get an unjust calls from that. It's a part of football.

What I do suggest though, in terms of diving, to have a rule or something that whoever dives should get a 10 match ban or even more, and just list it under "non-sportsmanship behaviour" .. People can call it extreme in the cases of fouls, as some fouls cannot be avoided. But a dive is never anything but cheating. If there was minimal contact which led a player to fall and was not called for a penatly, then that wouldn't be considered a dive. But something that is a clear dive should have such extreme ban, and then no one can cry about it. It can easily be inforced as the ban would be taken post match (as in, after all replays and documentations have been submitted)

That's my 2 cents about this


----------



## Madridi (Mar 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Are people really crying over officiating? Seriously football is great because of the unpredictability and controversy of it. To place such extreme rationality to it would take away from the game.


Generally, yes I would actually agree with you. The unpredictablilty and controversy of it is great. But that is only fir spectators like us. Think about those times, to work hard and feel robbed of a game in the end..

If it happened in the league, might not matter much and the controversy would be great.. They have 38 matches in total (well, in most leagues) to make up for it. But it really sucks to lose in whatever cup and leave the tournament because of a ludacris decision.

Think about Maradona's hand goal. It gave them the world cup!
Think about England's controversial goal in WC 1966, could have lost if it wasn't for that goal
Think about lampard's disallowed goal against Germany in 2010. I truly believe that not only would England not have lost 4-1, but I think they would've taken the match!

Controversy makes football great, sure, but maybe not when it actually matters..
Makes it feel like football was fixed :/


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

madridi4ever said:


> Generally, yes I would actually agree with you. The unpredictablilty and controversy of it is great. But that is only fir spectators like us. Think about those times, to work hard and feel robbed of a game in the end../


 
Shit happens. Deal with it. I saw that someone who has seen lower league football on a regular basis and witnessed some real shit officiating. 



madridi4ever said:


> Think about Maradona's hand goal. It gave them the world cup!
> Think about England's controversial goal in WC 1966, could have lost if it wasn't for that goal
> Think about lampard's disallowed goal against Germany in 2010. I truly believe that not only would England not have lost 4-1, but I think they would've taken the match!
> /


 
I'm welsh I don't care.



madridi4ever said:


> Makes it feel like football was fixed :/


 
Only a whinging girl would feel like that.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol shinigami, first of all, why do you use plural when talking about arsenal fans when BI didn't even talk about the red card? He just joked about us surviving longer, which brings me to my second point. WE WERE JOKING FFS. I don't know if it's because you're still mad but it was bloody obvious it was a joke, I even stated it, and those "witty" remarks just make you seem butthurt, we even made it clear it would take a miracle/incredible luck to beat bayern over 2 legs.
You seem to not be able to take criticism, this is not a ManU forum, just because I support a different team doesn't mean I can't state my opinion, I generally take criticism against Arsenal normally, and most of us here do, I can't have a civil discussion with flame, satangel or any other ManU fan without you coming with your "butthurt Arsenal" fan whining, it just looks incredily inmature and make your arguments less credible. I was just making a point of why the red was not as "scandalous", as the media make it out to be, and there's no conspirancy against you.
Also, that .gif was not to "take it out of context" it was to show what the ref perspective was, remember he has no replay. BTW I think ryo's clapping to the ref and saf not showing up at the conference was incredibly childish and it's fun how the media justifies it, if Arsene hadn't shown after that Barca game when van persie was sent off, the media would've had a field day criticising him as a "sore loser" or something like that.
BTW, that ref's twitter were he follows Madrid was false.


----------



## Madridi (Mar 8, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> lol shinigami, first of all, why do you use plural when talking about arsenal fans when BI didn't even talk about the red card? He just joked about us surviving longer, which brings me to my second point. WE WERE JOKING FFS. I don't know if it's because you're still mad but it was bloody obvious it was a joke, I even stated it, and those "witty" remarks just make you seem butthurt, we even made it clear it would take a miracle/incredible luck to beat bayern over 2 legs.
> You seem to not be able to take criticism, this is not a ManU forum, just because I support a different team doesn't mean I can't state my opinion, I generally take criticism against Arsenal normally, and most of us here do, I can't have a civil discussion with flame, satangel or any other ManU fan without you coming with your "butthurt Arsenal" fan whining, it just looks incredily inmature and make your arguments less credible. I was just making a point of why the red was not as "scandalous", as the media make it out to be, and there's no conspirancy against you.
> Also, that .gif was not to "take it out of context" it was to show what the ref perspective was, remember he has no replay. BTW I think ryo's clapping to the ref and saf not showing up at the conference was incredibly childish and it's fun how the media justifies it, if Arsene hadn't shown after that Barca game when van persie was sent off, the media would've had a field day criticising him as a "sore loser" or something like that.
> BTW, that ref's twitter were he follows Madrid was false.


I would ignore them if I were you. I'm a Man U fan and it is clear that they are buttheart with nothing substantial to go on..

Eh, if that's what takes them to move forward, so be it


----------



## Madridi (Mar 8, 2013)

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1366841/nani-red-card-was-right,-says-referee-cakir?cc=4716


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2013)

now that Man Utd is out, i hope Galatasaray wins the CL. but im more luckily to win the lottery, as im having a threesome with Angelina Jolie and Jessica Biel, at the same time getting strike by lighting.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 11, 2013)

Flame said:


> now that Man Utd is out, i hope Galatasaray wins the CL. but im more luckily to win the lottery, as im having a threesome with Angelina Jolie and Jessica Biel, at the same time getting strike by lighting.


Well I don't think it's that unlikely, after all you're talking about UCL, as to quote some inspiring words you once said to me:
"You just need a bigger bus" 
Jokes aside, you have Drogba and Sneijder. Aged and all but they are the guys who carried their teams to win the CL in 2 of the 3 last tournaments. Yilmaz is class too.


----------



## emigre (Mar 12, 2013)

Niang must feel sick as a parrot.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 13, 2013)

Messi is ridiculous, in a good way.
Tomorrow's the big game, probably our last UCL in quite a while so I hope we put a decent performance, whatever the result is. But Wilshere and Podolski are out and we are "resting" Szczesny so we might as well not play the game 
Btw Cesc didn't play in what was arguably one of the best Barca performances in quite a while and he is getting booed more than clapped. It's sad to see what's happening to him, from being one of the best of the world to being pretty forgotten nowadays, I genuinely thought some years ago that he would've been on the top 5 of players by now. Come back cesc 
A midfield of Fabregas, Jack and Cazorla would be absurdly talented.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 13, 2013)

awwwww fuck, Milan all over again, if only we hadn't shot ourselves in the foot in the first leg 
Great result though, glad to see we put in a fight.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 13, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
WROAH
FUCK BAYERN
NO


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

You've got to praise Spurs. You have to be something really special to fuck up a three goal lead.


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

Inter-Spurs was excellent.

Now to watch Chelsea.


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that was crap defending.

At least the second half is gonna get sexy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> Well that was crap defending.
> 
> At least the second half is gonna get sexy.


I'll just place a post inbetween ya before you quadra-post 
c-c-c-combo breaker


and tbh I really wanted tottenham to lose, Arsenal fans have been cheated twice


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> , Arsenal fans have been cheated twice


 
?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> ?


Cheated out of champions league on away goals
And cheated out of watching tottenham suffer, by same goal regulations also.


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Cheated out of champions league on away goals


 
No they weren't. Arsenal's complete lack of a spine is to blame.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> No they weren't. Arsenal's complete lack of a spine is to blame.


We have lost ambition.
I will not dispute that. An overhaul of players is needed in summer, and for god sake we need to play players in the correct positions.


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> We have lost ambition.
> I will not dispute that. An overhaul of players is needed in summer, and for god sake we need to play players in the correct positions.


 
And we all know that's not going to happen!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> And we all know that's not going to happen!


As a loyal Arsenal fan.
I can only hope.


----------



## emigre (Mar 14, 2013)

I just literally laughed out loud at Torres' penalty.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> I just literally laughed out loud at Torres' penalty.


I have to admit..... me too. Toress missing a penalty on the crossbar... You just can't write that stuff, like FourFourTom says


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'll just place a post inbetween ya before you quadra-post
> c-c-c-combo breaker
> 
> 
> and tbh I really wanted tottenham to lose, Arsenal fans have been cheated twice


I think cheated is the wrong word.
The away goals rule is pretty stupid but everyone is aware of it and Arsenal knew the margin of victory they needed ,same for spurs.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 14, 2013)

I dislike the rule but I can't really blame our loss on it.  Inter on the other side must feel robbed,  I consider the away goal rule being kept in extra time is stupid. Why should the team that had more points on group stages be at the disadvantage of playing 30 min with the danger of away goals,  a tie on Extra time should go to penalties or remove extra time alltogether.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 14, 2013)

In the last 8!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 16, 2013)

HOW DOES HE DO IT?!?!?!?
Luka Modric played a great game today scoring that goal and basically created the first but Mesut Ozil really stole the show getting two assists in 45 minutes(he came on in the second half).He completely changed the game.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

I noticed Emigre isnt here.
Maybe its because Arsenal stomped swansea 
huehuehue


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I noticed Emigre isnt here.
> Maybe its because Arsenal stomped swansea
> huehuehue


 
We still won a  trophy more recently than Arsenal...


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> We still won a trophy more recently than Arsenal...


I knew you'd say that...
however, if it were Arsenal v Swansea in that final.... who would have won? ;o;

I'm liking that we've stepped up our defence


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I knew you'd say that...
> however, if it were Arsenal v Swansea in that final.... who would have won? ;o;
> 
> I'm liking that we've stepped up our defence


 
Well we did beat Bradford who beat Arsenal.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> Well we did beat Bradford who beat Arsenal.


But then we beat you,
see bradford are a glitch. They sweated their way through a game where we hit the post more times than they had shots.
We underestimated them badly. But we've learned


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But then we beat you,
> see bradford are a glitch. They sweated their way through a game where we hit the post more times than they had shots.
> We underestimated them badly. But we've learned


 
I don't care. We won a trophy and secured survival stupidly early. Losing a team with much more resources when we've achieved this season's objectives doesn't really concern me that much.

To put this into perspective, the last time Arsenal won a trophy was the same season we were promoted out of League two (2005).


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> I don't care. We won a trophy and secured survival stupidly early. Losing a team with much more resources when we've achieved this season's objectives doesn't really concern me that much.
> 
> To put this into perspective, the last time Arsenal won a trophy was the same season we were promoted out of League two (2005).


I srsly dont know why people keep talking about trophies to Arsenal fans. 
The board don't give a fuck, the players dont and I dont really either.
Its just a piece of metal, and that piece of metal didnt stop us winning today


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I srsly dont know why people keep talking about trophies to Arsenal fans.
> The board don't give a fuck, the players dont and I dont really either.
> Its just a piece of metal, and that piece of metal didnt stop us winning today


 
Cuz Trophies are fun.

EDIT: When you win. I remember being mortified when Barnsley beat us in the 2006 League One Play-off final.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> Cuz Trophies are fun.


You must get a kick outta PS3 then looool


----------



## emigre (Mar 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You must get a kick outta PS3 then looool


 
At the time, the most realistic way I thought I was ever going to see Swansea win something.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 16, 2013)

tbf against bradford THIS is what happened:




Fun thing he scored a goal today.
And I got nothing against swansea, in fact I respect them, scarce resources and still play some of the best football on the league. Also, bar barcelona, they are probably the team that out-arsenal us the most. btw emigre I don't know when you play spuds but if you manage to beat them I'll love swansea forever


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> At the time, the most realistic way I thought I was ever going to see Swansea win something.


Michu really gave you guys life, don't let him go.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 17, 2013)

Potentially career ending tackle - not even a free kick 

Handball in the lead up to the goal - fine. 

Absolutely fucking fuming.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was Mcmanaman and he wasnt even booked right? Heard about but didnt see the tackle,  serious measures should be taken, one tackle ruined Eduardos career and another one almost managed to ruin Ramseys and affected his developement, and the cunt shawcross keeps doing it every time play Stoke I cant stand it. Hope FA take measures against those tackles but I really doubt it. 
And also........  HAHAHAHA spuds are going in their annual bottling period, they managed to bottle their easiest game from the next few weeks, not saying well get top4 but it seems spuds are doing their best to help us


----------



## emigre (Mar 19, 2013)

McManaman has gotten off scott free. The FA's excuse of not wanting to re-referee decisions is utter bollocks though. Remember Ben Thatcher;s assult on Pedro Mendes a few years ago? Thatcher got a yellow card but the FA in retrospect gave him an eight match ban. In Germany and France, there have retrospective punishment against players who make dangerous challenges.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 19, 2013)

emigre said:


> McManaman has gotten off scott free. The FA's excuse of not wanting to re-referee decisions is utter bollocks though. Remember Ben Thatcher;s assult on Pedro Mendes a few years ago? Thatcher got a yellow card but the FA in retrospect gave him an eight match ban. In Germany and France, there have retrospective punishment against players who make dangerous challenges.


Do players get banned for diving retrospectively?
That should happen.

In the states tehy punish divers retrospectively in basketball and it works pretty well.


----------



## emigre (Mar 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Do players get banned for diving retrospectively?
> That should happen.


 
Nope.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 23, 2013)

Aaron "The Grim Reaper" Ramsey strikes again. Scored yesterday and shortly after former NBA star Ray Williams dies.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=BuwzIBm8X1M

Frimpong is definitely one of my favorite players.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=BuwzIBm8X1M
> 
> Frimpong is definitely one of my favorite players.


I saw that too! Goddamn, that Frimpong is frickin' high on drugs or so. Wtf is wrong with him, ffs


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 31, 2013)

Sunderland appoint fascist Paolo Di Canio as manager, David Miliband quits his position at the club in protest.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 1, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I saw that too! Goddamn, that Frimpong is frickin' high on drugs or so. Wtf is wrong with him, ffs


I think it's hillarious that he played a game with KSIOlajidebt and absolutely wrecked him.
Not to mention his reactions are priceless.

Also best gif ever


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want everyone to take a moment and admire Cazorla's beautiful goal against reading:




He has some unreal technique, can't believe we got him for 16M or something ridiculous like that, carried Malaga to CL last season and will be a big part if we get top 4 this season, love the little guy.


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2013)

Itay Shrectar didn't play today. This is surely evidence of the existence of God.


----------



## emigre (Apr 7, 2013)

I think QPR have proven you shouldn't rely on average mercenaries.


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2013)

BlueStar said:


> Sunderland appoint fascist Paolo Di Canio as manager, David Miliband quits his position at the club in protest.


 
i hope Sunderland go down. shame, that a club like Sunderland has become what is now.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 8, 2013)

Flame said:


> i hope Sunderland go down. shame, that a club like Sunderland has become what is now.


They really so close to relegating? I feel bad for Mignolet, I always liked him more than Courtois.... But if Sunderland relegate, he'll get to go to a better team for sure, that's good!
He's not top team material IMHO, but maybe a sub top like Fulham or so, dunno. Or Arsenal


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 10, 2013)

Why can't City's strikers play like they did yesterday every game?


----------



## emigre (Apr 17, 2013)

South Wales Derby next season


----------



## Satangel (Apr 18, 2013)

emigre said:


> South Wales Derby next season


So I've read.....
First time that 2 Welsh teams are in the top-flight too, gj!

Also read that the club that gets relegated this season gets a whopping *70 million EUR* (spread over 4 seasons) to compensate?! I mean WTF?! Our top teams have budgets of 25-35 million EUR, and you guys get double when you fricking relegate?!


----------



## emigre (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 21, 2013)

Spurs 3 - 1 City.

Tottenham sealed a win with a 7-minute barrage. The battle for 3rd/4th is getting really interesting.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 21, 2013)

Luis Suarez last second header.
Champions League spots battle is so crazy.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 21, 2013)

Suarez with a handball, and also [reportedly] bit a defender. Nothing too out of the ordinary for him, then.


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2013)

In fairness to Suarez, all he wanted was a taste of Champion's League success.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2013)

so Man U are one step closer to winning the league ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness to Suarez, all he wanted was a taste of Champion's League success.


Almost as good as the #PlayersOnSuarezsMenu hashtag.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 22, 2013)

So...

Champions!!!

On a side note, Suarez charged by FA.

Moving on, though... CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2013)

glory glory man united.. glory glory man united... glory glory man united... and the rest can fuck off.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 22, 2013)

YOUR NOT CHAMPIONS , YOUR NOT CHAMPIONS, YOUR NOT CHAMPIONS ANYMORE !!! Y O U R N O T C H A M P I O N S A N Y M O R E !!!!!

OH ROBIN VAN PERSIE .   ... etc etc...

top top night ...

THIS IS THE ONE !!!


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2013)

Arsenal ftw


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 22, 2013)

they can have it !!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 22, 2013)

BTW, if FA suspends Suarez for the rest of the season [and possibly beyond], RVP will be left at a virtually unassailable position at the top of the Golden Boot list.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Arsenal ftw


 
now man united might play with a subs on sat or sun. i hope Arsenal finish above spurs... so we buy bale.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2013)

Flame said:


> now man united might play with a subs on sat or sun. i hope Arsenal finish above spurs... so we buy bale.


Oh we will, every year spurs have a great run, get really excited and then lose all the steam at the end.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Oh we will, every year spurs have a great run, get really excited and then lose all the steam at the end.


 
Not every year Spurs have:
1. AVB
2. Bale in World Class form
3. A decent defense and a good keeper [and that's me being ungenerous to Lloris]
4. Momentum [as in, beating City]
5. A game in hand and a better [relatively speaking] run-in

I mean, City prob didn't listen to the hype. Look what happened to them.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Not every year Spurs have:
> 1. AVB
> 2. Bale in World Class form
> 3. A decent defense and a good keeper [and that's me being ungenerous to Lloris]
> ...


I  can see city losing 2nd, probably wont but its possible
Arsenal are only 5 points behind them


----------



## emigre (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I can see city losing 2nd, probably wont but its possible
> Arsenal are only 5 points behind them


 
The others in comparison to Arsenal:
City: currently 2nd, up 5, match in hand
Chelsea: currently 4th, down 1, match in hand
Tottenham: currently 5th, down 2, match in hand

The facts:
Tottenham won their last match convincingly, coming back from a goal down to score 3 in a 7 minute blitz after a superb tactical change by AVB.
City lost the last match to Tottenham, as Mancini opted for a defender up front in lieu of Aguero [for some reason].
Chelsea... had their defender bitten by Suarez. Oh, and they dropped 2 points. LOL
Arsenal barely sputtered past the finish line to win one-nil after a couple of red cards reduced the match to 10 men each.

The next fixtures:
City at home to West Ham
Spurs away to Wigan
Chelsea at home to Swansea [where their defenders hopefully walk away without bite marks]
Arsenal to form RVP's guard of honor at the Emirates

Looking at that, you're telling me you're looking at 2nd rather than worrying if you're even in the top 4 [or 3]? Your point, I fail to find it...


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 23, 2013)

in what way did evra reference boston ?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> The others in comparison to Arsenal:
> City: currently 2nd, up 5, match in hand
> Chelsea: currently 4th, down 1, match in hand
> Tottenham: currently 5th, down 2, match in hand
> ...


Have you seen Chelsea's schedule? It wont be a comfortable ride for them. Swansea are no pushovers
All we have to do is avoid losing to Man U and we have an easy 3rd place. with our last 3 games being a walk in the park


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

emigre said:


>


How the fuck is biting a fake arm a boston reference in any way?
Fuck America, not everything is about you.

oh sorry for double post, meant to edit


----------



## Flame (Apr 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> How the fuck is biting a fake arm a boston reference in any way?
> Fuck America, not everything is about you.
> 
> oh sorry for double post, meant to edit


 
I think its not americans writing these. its liverpool fans.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like Barcelona traveled all the way to Munich FOUR-NOTHING.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Have you seen Chelsea's schedule? It wont be a comfortable ride for them. Swansea are no pushovers
> All we have to do is avoid losing to Man U and we have an easy 3rd place. with our last 3 games being a walk in the park


 

Have you seen your team play recently? United will walk over you easier than walking through that guard of honor you'll put up, the way Arsenal is playing. Face it, you'd have to pray for 4th, and consider yourself lucky if you get there.

All Spurs and Chelsea have to do is win if [or when] you falter in the weekend and they'll be ahead of you... with a game in hand. Your last three gmes won't matter if you're out of the race by then. But, hey, dreaming's free.

GL HF.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Have you seen your team play recently? United will walk over you easier than walking through that guard of honor you'll put up, the way Arsenal is playing. Face it, you'd have to pray for 4th, and consider yourself lucky if you get there.
> 
> All Spurs and Chelsea have to do is win if [or when] you falter in the weekend and they'll be ahead of you... with a game in hand. Your last three gmes won't matter if you're out of the race by then. But, hey, dreaming's free.
> 
> GL HF.


I'll have fun laughing at you when we finish 3rd.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'll have fun laughing at you when we finish 3rd.


 
I'll have fun laughing as you form a guard of honor for us. I'll laugh again if you don't even get 4th.

PS

3 replies ago, it was 2nd. *shrug*

---

So, Suarez has been banned for 10 matches, effective immediately, pending an appeal. Looks like Golden Boot for RVP again, then. Maybe Player of the Year, too.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> I'll have fun laughing as you form a guard of honor for us. I'll laugh again if you don't even get 4th.
> 
> PS
> 
> ...


I said its possible but i'm being realistic. 3rd is us.
I have no respect for Man U fans who dont live in manchester anyway,


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, if I had a pound for every time I saw that in an internet football forum, I'd be able to move to Manchester.

PS

Love the way people here go for the same old line when they run out of things to say. Stay classy.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 24, 2013)

am i ok to support man u , living in manchester and growing up in view of OT ?


----------



## Flame (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 & Black-Ice you both need to chill. its just football.

Black-Ice: he can support any team he wants, why do you think teams spends millions on making fans aboard.

Shinigami357: Arsenal are more than capable on finishing 3rd or 4th they have beening doing it for years and years now.

now play nice both of you.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

Flame said:


> Shinigami357 & Black-Ice you both need to chill. its just football.
> 
> Black-Ice: he can support any team he wants, why do you think teams spends millions on making fans aboard.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, all I'm trying to get at here is this.

I can try to discuss the UFL [our Philippine league] or even the Azkals [the nickname of the rather popular Phillipine Nat'l Men's Football Team] here, but I'm not likely to get anywhere with that, really. Fact is, the only other league even vaguely available here is the EPL, so it's not like I'd suddenly support some other team in some other league that would be relevant here.

At least Satangal has Club Brugge, and people can say "oh, yeah, he supports a local team". What do you want me to do? The most relevant Filipino players in Europe are Etheridge [backup keeper in Fulham] and Schrock [Left-back/sometimes left winger] who plays in Hoffenheim.

Oh, and there was Paulino Alcantara who played for FC Barcelona a long time ago. Probably our one football legend.

What more do you people want from me? Can't I even discuss the league table now?

EDIT:

Oh yeah... Just about forgot this. David Alaba [yes, the player in Bayern Munich] is half-Filipino. Philippine law states if you have a Filipina mother, you're a Filipino citizen, but he's already playing for Austria [do I have this right?]. Biggest talent we missed out on, according to my countrymen, and I gotta say, they have a point.

Come to think of it, I could be a Bayern fan. LOL


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 24, 2013)

Um... Dortmund 4-1 Madrid. Lewandowski with all the goals for Dortmund. Damn.

So... All-German final, then?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 24, 2013)

DAMN YOU LEWANDOWSKI DAMN YOU


----------



## Satangel (Apr 24, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Um... Dortmund 4-1 Madrid. Lewandowski with all the goals for Dortmund. Damn.
> 
> So... All-German final, then?


Yeah wtf :'( And I really fear it won't be the last time. No sir


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 25, 2013)

Didn't expect both spanish teams getting trashed, really surprising, specially the barca game. And I just read Gotze actually signed for bayern behind Dortmund's back. They arranged terms themselves, bayern paid the release clause and just then they told BVB that Gotze wasn't their player anymore, pretty cuntish from mario if true, even more considering he went to a league rival and that he was in the club since 9 or something. Also losing the slight liking I had to Bayern.
And the talk of us having to "pray" for top 4 is laughable, making arguments of why we won't get it is as easy as making some of why we will:
We are 3rd, above spurs and chelsea
Yes, they both have a game in hand, but that game is between them, there's no way they can both get over us with just that game.
Chelsea have the hardest fixture list, and they have EL too which I guess Benitez will want to win, since it's almost sure he won't be there next season, so top 4 is useless for him.
Tottenham have harder 3 last games than us, we go against an already relegated QPR team and 2 relegation fighting ones while spurs have to face the rising Sunderland and Stoke away, which is as annoying as it gets.
Bale was rushed back from an injury, doubt he'd be at top form.
Spurs are the biggest bottlers in the league.
We actually have the best recent form in the league, while spurs are 7th
The list goes on and on......
So it's not a fact we will play CL last season but it's laughable to say we should be praying for it, almost as laughable as trying to make fun of us with that guard of honor bs, that's hardly humilliating, hardly compares to us winning the title at OT on 02, now that's humilliating.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 25, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Didn't expect both spanish teams getting trashed, really surprising, specially the barca game. And I just read Gotze actually signed for bayern behind Dortmund's back. They arranged terms themselves, bayern paid the release clause and just then they told BVB that Gotze wasn't their player anymore, pretty cuntish from mario if true, even more considering he went to a league rival and that he was in the club since 9 or something. Also losing the slight liking I had to Bayern.
> And the talk of us having to "pray" for top 4 is laughable, making arguments of why we won't get it is as easy as making some of why we will:
> We are 3rd, above spurs and chelsea
> Yes, they both have a game in hand, but that game is between them, there's no way they can both get over us with just that game.
> ...


Apparently Lewandowski could also be a Bayern player soon.
Dortmund players' release clauses are way less than their true value. Dortmund still have Bittencourt to replace him and should have the money to bring in a striker but I just don't know if that player will be anywhere near as good as Lewandowski.
Götze for only 37 million is ridiculous.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...lso-have-lewandowski-agreement-heynckes-agent

As for Arsenal's top 4 finish I think when it's all said and done Chelsea will be the team on the outside looking in.


----------



## emigre (Apr 25, 2013)

I see Liverpool are now in meltdown over Suarez. Rodgers wasn't such a twat at Swansea. He did speak a lot of bollocks but he never came across as a twat.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tottenham have been a top 4 team since last season. Perhaps that fact was lost to some people when Chelsea usurped their european spot due to their [Chelsea's] win in the ucl. They've managed to take points from both Manchester clubs in the top 2 [United actually managed just the 1 point off of them, LOL]. In fact, they've beaten the top 4 teams they've recently faced [Arsenal and City]. That doesn't scream 'bottler' to me. Sure, they have consistency problems, but considering the scrap they're in and that this is AVB's first season in charge,  I think you're underrating/grossly misunderstanding what you're up against.

Form isn't really at all effective at seeing how the league will go. Form suddenly shifts [good to bad, bad to mediocre etc]. Like I said, Arsenal's last match didn't seem too indicative of their form, struggling to find a second goal against a 10-man side and whatnot. In fact, the reason I've been poking at Arsenal with the 'guard of honor' is that things like this can distract players, and let's be honest, Arsenal isn't the most stable team mentally. Their struggle to bang goals in despite possessions/chances has been touched upon before, too. There is no such thing as a 'walk in the park' when you struggle to score.

I don't think Bale was rushed back, really. Fitness issues are rarely clearly reported/detailed in media. He played well enough, has had time to rest further and their upcoming fixture isn't as taxing. As to Stoke [no offensive punch] and Sunderland [2 wins? like I said, form isn't everything], I don't know, but those look winnable.

Hey, in fact, I never explicitly told Black-Ice that you wouldn't finish in the top 4. I was just telling him that dreaming of 2nd is way too much when they're locked into a 3-team squabble over the 2 places available in the top 4, when the other 2 teams have a very distinct advantage of the game in hand. Read it again if you like. I could care less if Chelsea drop out of the top 4, but I think Tottenham have more then enough to finish 4th or 3rd.

In close fights [with 2 opponents, no less], you have to be realistic. But hey, believe what you want. People believed the UCL Final would be an El Clasico 3 or so days ago, too.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2013)

Shinigami357 said:


> Tottenham have more then enough to finish 4th or 3rd.


Not when they draw to wigan.
Huehuehue


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 28, 2013)

https://twitter.com/RAWK_Meltdown
Funniest thing ever.



> I don't think you can class what suarez did as biting someone. I've been biten myself, and it was seriously painful and had puss coming out


Oh gawd 

Also this


Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 28, 2013)

Drew with Man U.
Great! QPR, wigan and Newcastle are easy wins. And an easy 9 points

Chelsea still have Man U, Tottenham, Everton and Villa.
Only one of those games is guarenteed for a win

Tottenham have southampton, chelsea, stoke and sunderland.
TBH if they cant beat wigan shit could go any way.

So it looks like Arsenal will catch 3rd this season 
But thats just my estimates.


----------



## Smuff (Apr 28, 2013)

Sturridge didn't fuck about did he ? Fate offered him a chance to shine, and he bit its hand off.

I said "He bit its hand off"


Oh please yourselves.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL @ draw. Fair enough result, could care less, title's in the bag already, anyhow. Already it's summer transfers the media's going on about. Lewandowski, anyone?




Black-Ice said:


> Not when they draw to wigan.
> Huehuehue


 
Gotta agree with that. Unless you draw with Wigan too, that is. LOL


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

Real vs Dortmund looks like it will be a cracking game! I swear the tie could be level by now if Real had some composure in front of goal.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> Real vs Dortmund looks like it will be a cracking game! I swear the tie could be level by now if Real had some composure in front of goal.


Just started watching after my friend almost forced me to watch it. Didn't see the 2 chances, it's a shame they didn't score though :/ Come on CR07!


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Just started watching after my friend almost forced me to watch it. Didn't see the 2 chances, it's a shame they didn't score though :/ Come on CR07!


 
I want Dortmund to go through. They're fucking fantastic.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> I want Dortmund to go through. They're fucking fantastic.


I don't want a German team to win the CL, they'll be plenty of German winners in the next years (fair play is going to happen sooner or later), don't want it to happen already!


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I don't want a German team to win the CL, they'll be plenty of German winners in the next years (fair play is going to happen sooner or later), don't want it to happen already!


 
Like the FFP rules will change anything


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> Like the FFP rules will change anything


True that, but I really don't want Bayern Munchen to dominate the coming 30 fucking years. And it's very likely that'll happen, the amount of people that visit those matches, the amount of money they have, the lack of competition in their league.....
So many factors, I really don't want them to win the CL already, it'll only get worse then.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

Satangel said:


> the amount of people that visit those matches.


Old Trafford, Nou Camp, Bernabeu, San Siro, I can go on,


Satangel said:


> the amount of money they have


 
http://www.deloitte.com/view/en_GB/.../c0d0cc64dac5c310VgnVCM3000003456f70aRCRD.htm



Satangel said:


> the lack of competition in their league.....


 
Since the 2005-2006 season, the Bundesliga has had more different winners (5 teams) than the Premier League (3 teams), Serie A (3 teams) and La Liga (2).


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> Old Trafford, Nou Camp, Bernabeu, San Siro, I can go on,


I'm pretty sure I read that Bayern has sold out their stadium every single match, for the past 7 years. I really don't find the article anymore, but I doubt those other stadiums can say that?



emigre said:


> http://www.deloitte.com/view/en_GB/.../c0d0cc64dac5c310VgnVCM3000003456f70aRCRD.htm


When Bayern finish paying off their stadium, they'll be the richest club out there (own money I mean, not from external money injectors). And if Fiar Play comes through in a really harsh way, it's over for all the other league except Bundesliga (and a few crappy others like the Belgian one )



emigre said:


> Since the 2005-2006 season, the Bundesliga has had more different winners (5 teams) than the Premier League (3 teams), Serie A (3 teams) and La Liga (2).


I knew you'd bring that up  But I'm more talking about their absolute dominance in everything in their league. No one comes near their titles/cups/history. No one comes near their budget. No one is able to withstand Bayern when they want a player. They are just able to buy the best player of every team, and there isn't a lot the other teams can do (Götze last week too, just weakening the opposition to keep the opposition weak). 

Bayern is really a very big 'threat' IMHO, I don't like them, and I don't want them to win the CL.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

And Madrid score! Fucking finally.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2013)

Too little too late? Fact is if both CR07 & Ozil would have played at their usual level, Madrid would have scored a whole lot more.

Same goes for Dortmund players of course, the chances they had :o


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2013)

That last fifteen minutes was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Madridi (May 1, 2013)

I am sad


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 1, 2013)

The less said about the way Bayern is destroying Barca [over 2 legs], the better. Damn. Just... damn.


----------



## emigre (May 1, 2013)

Barcelona:


----------



## emigre (May 4, 2013)

The Championship is a fucking insane league.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 5, 2013)

emigre said:


> The Championship is a fucking insane league.


Its fun to watch.
Brighton are my championship team.
Hopefully they get promoted to the Prem this year whoop


----------



## Flame (May 6, 2013)

if Man Utd dont buy another goddamn central midfielder this year, im going to fucking lose it.

and it looks like Newcastle is going to get relegated, because Wigan are the masters of escape. last year bluestar was laughing at us for not winning the league, im going to laugh my head of when Newcastle get relegated.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2013)

Sir Alex Ferguson might be retiring as Manchester United manager.............I'm physically shaking here.


damn you time & age.


----------



## Satangel (May 8, 2013)

Flame said:


> if Man Utd dont buy another goddamn central midfielder this year, im going to fucking lose it.
> 
> and it looks like Newcastle is going to get relegated, because Wigan are the masters of escape. last year bluestar was laughing at us for not winning the league, im going to laugh my head of when Newcastle get relegated.


Newcastle :'(
Such a nice club, compared to Wigan. So much budget too. It's a shame if they relegate....

And SAF retiring, what a great honor for Swansea to be his last opponents


----------



## emigre (May 8, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Newcastle :'(
> Such a nice club, compared to Wigan. So much budget too. It's a shame if they relegate....
> 
> And SAF retiring, what a great honor for Swansea to be his last opponents


 
Laudrup is going to be the new fucking Man Utd manager isn't he?


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Laudrup is going to be the new fucking Man Utd manager isn't he?


 
i Hope its Mourinho or Klopp.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 8, 2013)

David Moyes hand picked by SAF to replace him.


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 8, 2013)

No more SAF... *sigh*

Well, it's not like he's riding off into the sunset entirely... he'll be director or whatever the position is called. The club should be just fine.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2013)

i had a bit more of a thought about it and if its Moyes, it wouldn't be too bad, SAF i think hand picked him(which is a good thing).

hopefully we'll get a discount on baines, buy one get one free. and hopefully he'll sort out the central midfield.

!


----------



## BlueStar (May 9, 2013)

What's going to be interesting is that there's an entire generation of Man U fans right across the world who've not known any other manager.  In fact, for most of them, Fergie and the success he brought is the reason they chose Man U in the first place. It's hard to imagine being, say, 25 and never having had a doubt about the guy in charge of your club.  Never having to argue with other fans about if he was the right man for the job, who you should go for next, if he should be sacked or given more time, never worrying that he might resign, never debating who you could have instead...  And of course they've been used to the constant stream of success that went with having a stable top level manager.  It's one thing to be used to such stability and success, it's another to have never known anything else as a football fan and it's going to be a bit of a culture shock for many people who follow the club.

I think Moyes can quite easily be a success at Man U, especially if he's got Fergie in the background mentoring him.  But if it starts to go 'wrong' (and to a lot of Man U fans finishing 3rd or 4th and not winnign a trophy would seem like disaster) then it'll be interesting to see what happens.  On the one side you've got legions of followers who feel entitled to constant success and may knee-jerk against the manager and not give him enough time.  On the other hand, people are well aware of how close Fergie came to the sack during his early spell at the club.  They're used to stability and they're used to being proud of not being like those fickle Chelsea lot - that it's the 'Man United way' to stick by the manager, even though the current Man U infrastructure  has nothing to do with the one of 25 years ago.  There could also be an arrogant complacency that it'll come good simply because they're Man United - all of which could lead to them sticking with the wrong guy until it's too late to make up the ground they've lost.


----------



## Flame (May 9, 2013)

Moyes it is than.


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2013)

Arsenal ftw


----------



## emigre (May 11, 2013)

Well that's a slap in the face for Pantilman.


----------



## Satangel (May 11, 2013)

BlueStar said:


> What's going to be interesting is that there's an entire generation of Man U fans right across the world who've not known any other manager. In fact, for most of them, Fergie and the success he brought is the reason they chose Man U in the first place. It's hard to imagine being, say, 25 and never having had a doubt about the guy in charge of your club. Never having to argue with other fans about if he was the right man for the job, who you should go for next, if he should be sacked or given more time, never worrying that he might resign, never debating who you could have instead... And of course they've been used to the constant stream of success that went with having a stable top level manager. It's one thing to be used to such stability and success, it's another to have never known anything else as a football fan and it's going to be a bit of a culture shock for many people who follow the club.
> 
> I think Moyes can quite easily be a success at Man U, especially if he's got Fergie in the background mentoring him. But if it starts to go 'wrong' (and to a lot of Man U fans finishing 3rd or 4th and not winnign a trophy would seem like disaster) then it'll be interesting to see what happens. On the one side you've got legions of followers who feel entitled to constant success and may knee-jerk against the manager and not give him enough time. On the other hand, people are well aware of how close Fergie came to the sack during his early spell at the club. They're used to stability and they're used to being proud of not being like those fickle Chelsea lot - that it's the 'Man United way' to stick by the manager, even though the current Man U infrastructure has nothing to do with the one of 25 years ago. There could also be an arrogant complacency that it'll come good simply because they're Man United - all of which could lead to them sticking with the wrong guy until it's too late to make up the ground they've lost.


That last sentence made me scared.... 

First paragraph assures me, I'm used to having a shit team that I support, the past 7 years for Club Brugge were terrible and full of humilations. If Utd goes through a similar passage, I won't leave them, easy as that. It's a pain in the ass, and you'll be mocked a lot, but just suck it up and recognize it's part of the game.
If your rival would lose 6-1 to you, you'd mock them too, you'd remind them that match too 2 years later, so be prepared to take that punishment too.

Anyway, I always said I wouldn't want to be manager after Fergie, because he's going to have one hell of a job. Good luck to Moyes! And hopefully Fellaini? A Belgian at Utd, it's something I have really missed so far!


emigre said:


> Well that's a slap in the face for Pantilman.


True that.... Just sad, but understandable too, they want to have the best odds for a prize. 
It's just the role you sign up for when you're the secondpick keeper, even though it's really really harsh.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 11, 2013)

Well...


----------



## mightymuffy (May 11, 2013)

Hahaaa!! GET IN THERE! My hometown team - can't believe it! Can't stand the Latics as I'm a Bolton but don't care today - well done Wigan!


----------



## emigre (May 11, 2013)

I wanted Wigan to lose


----------



## Flame (May 11, 2013)

I wanted Man City to lose


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 12, 2013)

I wanted SAF to retire


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 12, 2013)

I wanted to... um, post something


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 12, 2013)

Wowza


It looks like Manchester City and Real Madrid are both going to have new managers next year.
I am pretty confident Pellegrini will do good at City but I have no idea who will take the RM job.


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2013)

Mancini's been sacked, Pellegrini to replace him.

Another manager Fergie has outlasted.


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2013)

emigre said:


> Mancini's been sacked, Pellegrini to replace him.
> 
> Another manager Fergie has outlasted.


 
any source on that? i dont think his been sacked yet.


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2013)

Flame said:


> any source on that? i dont think his been sacked yet.


 
Mark Ogden AKA the guy who broke Fergie's retirement. The BBC are reporting it.

https://twitter.com/MOgdenTelegraph


----------



## BlueStar (May 12, 2013)

Flame said:


> it looks like Newcastle is going to get relegated, because Wigan are the masters of escape. last year bluestar was laughing at us for not winning the league, im going to laugh my head of when Newcastle get relegated.


 
Sorry to disappoint


----------



## kristianity77 (May 12, 2013)

I just got back from the Watford V Leicester game.  Cant believe we had a penalty to win it and then 20 seconds later its season over with them scoring at the other end.  Gutted


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I just got back from the Watford V Leicester game. Cant believe we had a penalty to win it and then 20 seconds later its season over with them scoring at the other end. Gutted


 
That twenty seconds was incredible. Just like Doncaster/Brentford.


----------



## kristianity77 (May 12, 2013)

emigre said:


> That twenty seconds was incredible. Just like Doncaster/Brentford.


 

Ive never gone from ecstatic to totally gutted in 30 seconds like that since I lost my virginity.  Bad times


----------



## Satangel (May 12, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> I just got back from the Watford V Leicester game. Cant believe we had a penalty to win it and then 20 seconds later its season over with them scoring at the other end. Gutted


I've just seen the images, and the pitch invasion after the goal. Wow. Just wow. That's amazing, the emotions.....


----------



## Black-Ice (May 13, 2013)

Brighton are gonna slap palace tonight, then watford, then book our place in the prem.
Mad love for my championship team


----------



## kristianity77 (May 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Brighton are gonna slap palace tonight, then watford, then book our place in the prem.
> Mad love for my championship team


 
You see id like Brighton to go up on one hand because they play decent football.  But on the other, as a Leicester fan, I dont.  Because I want us to poach Gus in close season to help us for next year


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 13, 2013)

Mancini is officially out as City Manager. Brian Kidd will take over for the final two games as interim manager and Manuel Pelligrini will probably be named manager sometime during the summer.


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2013)

City fans are threatening to boycott the new Chelsea home kit in protest.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

Damn it Zaha!
Damn it to hell!


----------



## emigre (May 14, 2013)

And Wigan get relegated.

TAKE THAT MARTINEZ YOU FUCKING SNAKE!!!

TAKE THAT WHELAN YOU FUCKING CUNT!!!


----------



## Flame (May 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Damn it Zaha!
> Damn it to hell!


 
Zaha, a future Man Utd legend. did he reject arsenal or something.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> Zaha, a future Man Utd legend. did he reject arsenal or something.


Nah he scored two goals at brightons stadium and denied all the lovely home fans their premier league chance.
Gus Poyet also seems to be in depression, and he's great. Hate to lose him.
Brighton are my 2nd team. Love em


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 15, 2013)

So, reports are that Le Blues and the Gunners might have a playoff for 3rd [or outright UCL, in any case].

Thoughts?

PS
Maybe we should've had a playoff last season when the top 2 teams were tied. We would've had a bad chance of it, though. LOL


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 15, 2013)

Flame said:


> City fans are threatening to boycott the new Chelsea home kit in protest.


I don't get it.


----------



## lufere7 (May 16, 2013)

> Santi Cazorla: Has completed 990 passes in the final third this season - at least 213 more than any other player in Europe's top 5 leagues.


He also got 4 friggin assists yesterday. How he didn't even get nominated for Premier League's POTY is beyond me.
Also rumours that our new kit will be puma and that we'll get tons of money from it, coupled with the renewed emirates deal we'll have like 4x yearly profit or something ridiculous like that, hope we actually use the money this time around.



Shinigami357 said:


> So, reports are that Le Blues and the Gunners might have a playoff for 3rd [or outright UCL, in any case].
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Yeah but for it to happen Chelsea have to draw 0-0 with Everton and we have to beat Newcastle 3-1, I think, that way we will both have same points, same GD and same goals scored and conceded, never tought something like that could happen lol. And I'd really like that playoff tbh, it'll be relatively pressure-free since you'd have CL no matter the result and I always welcome more Arsenal matches.


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

Atletico actually Real! First time in this century...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 18, 2013)

emigre said:


> Atletico actually Real! First time in this century...


WHY ARE SPANISH REFS SO BAD?!?!?


----------



## lufere7 (May 19, 2013)

YESSSSSS!!!
Happy St. Totteringham's Day!


----------



## emigre (May 20, 2013)

Madrid confirm Mou will leave. I KNOW WHAT A SURPRISE!!!


----------



## emigre (May 25, 2013)

I really hope Dortmund win.


----------



## emigre (May 25, 2013)

Really good game so far.

Robben doesn't have his shooting boots on...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 25, 2013)

ROBBEN CANT SCORE TO SAVE HIS LIFE OMFG IM LAUGHING SO HARD

Dortmund better win so I feel better about Madrid's loss to them.


----------



## Flame (May 25, 2013)

bollocks! i wanted Dortmund to win. shame. this Dortmund team will be probably ripped apart by other teams in the summer, by teams which have more money.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 25, 2013)

Flame said:


> bollocks! i wanted Dortmund to win. shame. this Dortmund team will be probably ripped apart by other teams in the summer, by teams which have more money.


They'll get money in return+they always recover.
Lost Sahin and Kagawa and they just replaced them with guys like Gündogan.
They have a pretty good youth system too so they'll always find a way.

Neymar to Barca is imminent.IM CALLING IT


----------



## lufere7 (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I read they are getting de bruyne and erikssen as gotze replacements, pretty good business and they could even be potentially stronger, they also seem to be interested in benteke as a lewandoski replacement. 
Would love if we joined the dortmund dismantling and somehow nabbed Gundogan or Reus. Doubt it though. 
Also heard Barca got Neymar for like 30M or something, pretty good deal considering the 60M figures quoted in the past.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 27, 2013)

Lewandowski will join Bayern according to his agent.
Bayern ain't no fun. What happens to Mandzukic now? He was one of my favorite players. Not to mention they still have Gomez and Claudio Pizzaro. THEY'RE MORE STACKED THAN CITY WAS BEFORE BALOTELLI LEFT!
Neymar will fail because most people think he's a better player right now than he will ever be.
Arsenal have a good chance at Higuain and if they don't get him they'll get Jovetic so they should be fine.


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah I read they are getting de bruyne and erikssen as gotze replacements, pretty good business and they could even be potentially stronger, they also seem to be interested in benteke as a lewandoski replacement.
> Would love if we joined the dortmund dismantling and somehow nabbed Gundogan or Reus. Doubt it though.
> Also heard Barca got Neymar for like 30M or something, pretty good deal considering the 60M figures quoted in the past.


Yeah, the Neymar sage is finally over, and I expected way more transferfee actually. I read somewhere that he denied a bigger sum and a 11 million EUR wage at Real Madrid, because he prefers Barcelona much more than Real Madrid.
At Barca he gets 7 million EUR wage (according to that image).

In Belgian press it said De Bruyne was going to Leverkussen now, because they sold Schurrle to Chelsea. That gives them the loan privilege of 1 year for De Bruyne!


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Lewandowski will join Bayern according to his agent.
> Bayern ain't no fun. What happens to Mandzukic now? He was one of my favorite players. Not to mention they still have Gomez and Claudio Pizzaro. THEY'RE MORE STACKED THAN CITY WAS BEFORE BALOTELLI LEFT!
> Neymar will fail because most people think he's a better player right now than he will ever be.
> Arsenal have a good chance at Higuain and if they don't get him they'll get Jovetic so they should be fine.


Bayern typical sad mentality of 'buying so the rest of the competition don't have them'. Happens every fucking year in Belgium here too, with the usurper RSC Anderlecht. Really sad stuff, just exploiting the fact they have double the amount of money to their nearest competitor.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 30, 2013)

"Heynckes is 99% going to Real Madrid"
My reaction:






In other news the US got dominated by Belgium in a friendly.
Our defense is shitttttt. Also it shows you how bad we are without Bradley.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 1, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Also, apparently Aston Villa paid 12 million EUR for Benteke, a striker from Racing Genk..... Let me assure you, that's too much money, dumbasses. Way too much money, really, he only played about 15 good matches in his career, sure he's young and Belgian, but 12 million is really a joke..... Dumb move


Look how far Benteke has come in one season. First there was this now he's being touted as a possible replacement for Falcao at Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 1, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Look how far Benteke has come in one season. First there was this now he's being touted as a possible replacement for Falcao at Atletico Madrid.


True that. I'll be the first to admit I was very wrong. I think even Villa is suprised how good he's performing!
12 million EUR remains a big risk, it looks like it'll pay off though. I laughed at my quote though, 'I assure you, they are dumbasses!'


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm so glad no one mentions when I get something wrong.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 2, 2013)

=


emigre said:


> I'm so glad no one mentions when I get something wrong.


It's such a normal occurence there's no point in pointing it out.
Kidding.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 2, 2013)

But  as my RL friend pointed out, 12 million is just too much, for 8 or 10 million he would have left Genk too. The last few weeks of that transfer month, every day Benteke was saying he wanted to leave, he wanted to go to the PL. 12 million was too much, probably they only had one chance to buy him before the transfer time ended, so they put out a really decent bid to convince Genk/Benteke.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 3, 2013)

Satangel said:


> But as my RL friend pointed out, 12 million is just too much, for 8 or 10 million he would have left Genk too. The last few weeks of that transfer month, every day Benteke was saying he wanted to leave, he wanted to go to the PL. 12 million was too much, probably they only had one chance to buy him before the transfer time ended, so they put out a really decent bid to convince Genk/Benteke.


There are a lot of clubs who would go back in time and send in a higher bid for Benteke at this moment.
Also wow I never took Benteke for a whiner.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah if you could go back in time, if they knew what they know now, if...
If, if, if... If my aunt had a penis, she was my uncle... there, I said it!! 


And yeah, I doublechecked, and Benteke was whining to leave. He had a good 10-15 matches, the PL was his dream league (Arsenal is by far his favourite team btw), so he wanted to go there ASAP.


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yeah if you could go back in time, if they knew what they know now, if...
> If, if, if... If my aunt had a penis, she was my uncle... there, I said it!!


 

I'm sure that would make her a hermaphrodite .


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Seems benteke isn't the brightest guy when talking tbh, at his arrival at villa he was already saying he wanted to play for Arsenal, and a few days ago he said he won't let Villa try to keep him if he wants to leave.
But he seems the closest to be the "new drogba" and he's a gooner so no problem for me


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Seems benteke isn't the brightest guy when talking tbh, at his arrival at villa he was already saying he wanted to play for Arsenal, and a few days ago he said he won't let Villa try to keep him if he wants to leave.
> But he seems the closest to be the "new drogba" and he's a gooner so no problem for me


----------



## emigre (Jun 5, 2013)

It looks like Swansea might need to look for a new manager...again.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 6, 2013)

City has made two new signings.Fernandinho and Jesus Navas. Kind of scared about Navas because of his whole homesickness problem and everything but hopefully he can get over it and have a good season. Fernandinho was a little too expensive I think but him and Yaya Toure will be fun to watch. Madrid also resigned Daniel Carvajal which means no more Arbeloa which is the best thing that has ever happened. Ok not the best thing but still pretty good.


----------



## emigre (Jun 6, 2013)

I fucking love Huw Jenkins.

We've got Jose Canas signing on a free.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Sinclair

41 year old player-manager what.



emigre said:


> I fucking love Huw Jenkins.
> 
> We've got Jose Canas signing on a free.


 
I've seen him play a few games he's pretty decent.
Where do you see him fitting in though?


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Sinclair
> 
> 41 year old player-manager what.


 

It happens. Though I will always remember Frank Sinclair for scoring two own goals in the space of a week in the 2000-01 season.



ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I've seen him play a few games he's pretty decent.
> Where do you see him fitting in though?


 

To be the dedicated defensive shield. Other than Britton, we really don't have anyone else like that. Aguestian is always injured whilst Ki is a deep laying playmaker.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> To be the dedicated defensive shield. Other than Britton, we really don't have anyone else like that. Aguestian is always injured whilst Ki is a deep laying playmaker.


How old is Britton now?
Who will take Ashley William's starting position if he leaves?


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> How old is Britton now?
> Who will take Ashley William's starting position if he leaves?


 
30/31.
We'll have to sign someone new.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> We'll have to sign someone new.


May all your transfer dealings be as good as Michu and Chico Flores.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Scotland for that surprise win against Croatia! You practically gave us a ticket for Brazil 2014!

Also;


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 26, 2013)

The best day I ever had at St James' Park



Here they are, looking for number five. With _Philippe Albeeeeeeeert! OH! Absolutely glorious!_


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2013)

what millennium is that from BlueStar?






> Johan Cruyff believes the Spanish club should have considered selling forward Lionel Messi, 26, now they have signed 21-year-old Brazilian attacker Neymar


http://www.marca.com/2013/06/25/en/football/barcelona/1372141903.html


Johan Cruyff is a fucking dickhead.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 27, 2013)

Wilfried Bony might be going to Swansea?
That guy is a true beast. Better than Lukaku imo.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 28, 2013)

lol


Spoiler

















Original


----------



## Flame (Jul 1, 2013)

3 - 0

maybe neymar is the real deal.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 1, 2013)

Flame said:


> what millennium is that from BlueStar?
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2013/06/25/en/football/barcelona/1372141903.html
> Johan Cruyff is a fucking dickhead.


He has some serious valid points though. Messi is great and can't be bested, but he does pull all the balls and chances to him. Every ball passes by him. It has to be that way.... Where will Neymar fit in?


Flame said:


> 3 - 0
> 
> maybe neymar is the real deal.


Yeah maybe he is. Really surprised the way Brazil play, who knows, they just might win World Cup 2014! Didn't expect this level of play, but a lot can happen in the coming year!


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheer up you miserable bastard.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 3, 2013)

MY FAVORITE FOOTBALL PLAYER EVER WAS DAN MARINO






IVE NEVER HEARD OF THESE PEOPLE YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT. ARE THEY AFC OR NFC PLAYERS?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 3, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> MY FAVORITE FOOTBALL PLAYER EVER WAS DAN MARINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFC BEFORE THE MERGER


Manchester City Youth to Real Madrid Youth



JUAN QUINTERO IS A FUCKING BEAST OMFG.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 4, 2013)

According to a few sources Higuain to Arsenal is done deal. Hmmmmm.




























WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 6, 2013)

Felt this was relevant to the thread.




> A football match in Brazil ended under gruesome circumstances as a player and the referee officiating the game were killed.
> 
> The incident occurred at an amateur football game in the city of Pius XII in Maranhão. It all started when the referee, Octavio Jordan Silva, red carded the player, Josenir dos Santos Abreu. Josenir, instead of walking off the pitch, assaulted the referee, and the referee, who was carrying a knife, stabbed the player.
> 
> Josenir was taken to the hospital in critical condition, and as the player’s wounds were being tended to, the fans caught Octavio and kept him hostage. When the news of Josenir’s death reached the the fans, Octavio was brutally stoned to death and his body was decapitated.


 
http://www.sportskeeda.com/2013/07/05/football-match-ends-with-two-gruesome-deaths/


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> According to a few sources Higuain to Arsenal is done deal. Hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be one hell of a transfer! Wow, if true. That's a real statement, and maybe even that damned Piers Morgans will be happy with that one


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2013)

Arsenal made a bid to sign Suarez. I guess they wanted some extra bite up front.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Arsenal made a bid to sign Suarez. I guess they wanted some extra bite up front.


 
i just came here to post the same thing, you got it from my arm hand.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 8, 2013)

lol at the Suarez bid, no way we are getting him for 30M this is just to put pressure on Madrid so they stop being c*nts and sell Higuain to us. Though if we miraculously get him I would be pretty happy, his antics aside he's still WC and would be the perfect CF for us.


----------



## emigre (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## emigre (Jul 10, 2013)

We still haven;t officially confirmed anything!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> We still haven;t officially confirmed anything!


Happy for you guys. He's a great player. Michu and him up front is pretty terrifying tbh.

Also I'm laughing at the prospect of Thiago turning down United for Bayern.
This kid is fucking stupid. He says he's leaving for first team football which he surely won't get at Bayern.


----------



## emigre (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 19, 2013)

Tito Vilanova has resigned as Barca manager after second relapse of cancer. His successor will be announced early next week.

I'm guessing his successor will be Rubi who managed Girona last season and nearly got them promoted.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 22, 2013)

Satangel said:


> That would be one hell of a transfer! Wow, if true. That's a real statement, and maybe even that damned Piers Morgans will be happy with that one


I read on Twitter it's not happening?


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> I read on Twitter it's not happening?


Yeah, Madrid being Madrid. We were the only team in for him at some point, he wanted out. And we offered 25M for him, which seemed a fair price for someone who wants out and isn't even first choice. Then they asked for 30M out of the blue and it seems we offered something close to the sum and they decided they now wanted 40M. F*cking hell! Then Napoli came with Cavani money and apparently they are paying the 40M for him. Overpaying IMO, that's close to the money Suarez would cost or 2/3s of Cavani/Falcao money. The market is going crazy and my hate for sugar daddy clubs just grows and grows. PSG paid 35M for Marquinos ffs!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 24, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah, Madrid being Madrid. We were the only team in for him at some point, he wanted out. And we offered 25M for him, which seemed a fair price for someone who wants out and isn't even first choice. Then they asked for 30M out of the blue and it seems we offered something close to the sum and they decided they now wanted 40M. F*cking hell! Then Napoli came with Cavani money and apparently they are paying the 40M for him. Overpaying IMO, that's close to the money Suarez would cost or 2/3s of Cavani/Falcao money. The market is going crazy and my hate for sugar daddy clubs just grows and grows. PSG paid 35M for Marquinos ffs!


And now I'm reading Arsenal offered 40 million GBP for Suarez from Liverpool.
I preferred Higuain, Suarez is really good too though. Maybe even better, but that's just personal preference. 

And yeah, it must be very frustrating to not have a sugardaddy :/ At least now Arsenal is trying to invest


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 24, 2013)

Gib Players ples
Arse weger
Bai plaiers ples
Bai gud plaiers


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 25, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Yeah, Madrid being Madrid. We were the only team in for him at some point, he wanted out. And we offered 25M for him, which seemed a fair price for someone who wants out and isn't even first choice. Then they asked for 30M out of the blue and it seems we offered something close to the sum and they decided they now wanted 40M. F*cking hell! Then Napoli came with Cavani money and apparently they are paying the 40M for him. Overpaying IMO, that's close to the money Suarez would cost or 2/3s of Cavani/Falcao money. The market is going crazy and my hate for sugar daddy clubs just grows and grows. PSG paid 35M for Marquinos ffs!


His price was always 30 million and some add ons. When Arsene heard that he was like I might as well just spend a couple extra million and get Suarez. It still might work out for you guys though because Suarez is a lot better.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2013)

fucking hell buy a player.... any player!


----------



## Smuff (Aug 11, 2013)

Flame said:


> fucking hell buy a player.... any player!


 
Ah, the Manchester City mentality


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 11, 2013)

Smuff said:


> Ah, the Manchester City mentality


OBJECTION!!!
City buy who they need. Last year they bought 2 defensive mids, a winger, and a center back.
This year they bought 1 defensive mid, 1 winger and 2 strikers.
WHY WOULD THEY BUY THE SAME PLAYERS YOU ASK?!?!?!?
Because one of those defensive mids has turned out to be complete shit and so has the winger. The center back has been absolutely great and will be a part of City for a long long time.
City has the same issues they had before the start of last season but this season they're actually getting the players they want.

What City needed last year:
Width
A good destroyer to partner with Yaya
Defensive cover

Who City targeted:
Hazard
De Rossi
Nastasic

Who City got:
Scott Sinclair
Javi Garcia
Nastasic

What City needed this year:
Firepower to replace Balotelli and Tevez(also some calmness)
Width
A good destroyer to partner with Yaya
Defensive cover(Nastasic is going to miss a lot of games due to injury this year)

Who City targeted:
Negredo and Jovetic
Navas
Fernandinho
Pepe/other La Liga defender(Rami,Martinez)???

Who City got:
Negredo and Jovetic
Navas
Fernandinho
So far nobody but someone will arrive or Boyata(from the EDS) will fill in while Nastasic is gone

It's become quite clear that Mancini failed in that summer transfer window and missed out on all the players he wanted just like United are doing this season.
That said United is still a very good team but with City finally addressing their needs and players like Denis Suarez and Marcos Lopes having a bigger role in the first team this season City is very dangerous.
United do have a couple of stars in the making with Januzaj and Lingaard though but they definitely need to sort out the Rooney situation and find someone to partner with Carrick.
Chelsea also have made some very good and young additions but they still need a central defender especially if Luiz leaves. I think personally they're focusing too much time on this Rooney saga.
And who knows what Arsenal are doing.

tl;dr City are dangerous. Chelsea has made good singings. United and Arsenal need to spend.


----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2013)

Smuff said:


> Ah, the Manchester City mentality


 

but but but...


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 12, 2013)

At this rate city is gonna win the league, they got the width they needed and yaya toure won't have to play  alongside a donkey. I also rate Pellegrini highly. 
Will be interesting how United does without ferguson, he's a great part of their success imo. We will be scraping for 4th again unless some spending is done. Reckon that with Suarez and Gustavo we'd secure 4th and maybe have a shot at the league with all the managerial changes. Now that there's a possibility of signing him I'm not sure about wanting him, he's world class but can't forget the Ghana incident, I've hated him since then.
Btw emigre if you're reading this, was Rodgers an idiot since his Swansea days or was it because of Liverpool? He's embarrassing himself on every interview. I hope Liverpool caused it, maybe there's an opportunity for suarez, lol who am I kidding.


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2013)

day 1000....

still no new Central midfielder signing By Man Utd.

beg me not to cry. _;O;_


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2013)

emigre what can I do 4 you?


----------



## Satangel (Aug 18, 2013)

Really glad for Benteke, scoring 2 goals against his absolute dreamteam. I bet they know Benteke now


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 19, 2013)

You haven't seen a bargain signing until you see someone signed for €1.20 and then carve Real Madrid's defense apart.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 19, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Really glad for Benteke, scoring 2 goals against his absolute dreamteam. I bet they know Benteke now


 


Fuck Wenger


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 20, 2013)

Jesus Navas is beast.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 22, 2013)

Denis Suarez to Barcelona.
GAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Jesus Navas is beast.


Yeah, I must admit, Man City is looking terriful again :/ Damn they bought a lot, and good it seems too...


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Denis Suarez to Barcelona.
> GAYYYY!!!!


 Who the fuck is that?

Also Real Madrid really closing in on Bale it seems? Those funds just never seem te end, sad


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 24, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yeah, I must admit, Man City is looking terriful again :/ Damn they bought a lot, and good it seems too...
> 
> Who the fuck is that?
> 
> Also Real Madrid really closing in on Bale it seems? Those funds just never seem te end, sad


Denis Suarez was one of City's brightest youth players. He had an awesome U20 World Cup for Spain too.

Bale deal is fucking stupid he's way too expensive and there is nowhere to play him. NOWHERE. The only reason this deal is happening is because Barcelona brought in Neymar and now Real Madrid is "behind."
Florentino before this Bale signing has not made any asshat signings and was doing pretty good buying young players with high potential but now this signing is just absurd. Bale is worth half of whatever we are paying for him.
Levy is probably the best negotiator ever.

EDIT:
Denis Suárez fee (Marca): £850k now, £685k next year, £685k per first team game up to 10 apps. Total: £8.4m + 20% of next sale + 1st option.
Deal is better than I thought.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Bale deal just reminds me of my intense hate for the actual transfer market.
ffs we got less than half of that for Fabregas and then less than a quarter of that for rvp, disgusting.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Bale deal just reminds me of my intense hate for the actual transfer market.
> ffs we got less than half of that for Fabregas and then less than a quarter of that for rvp, disgusting.


Less than half of what. No one knows the official price yet.
RvP was only that cheap because he had 1 year left on his contract and stated he wanted to leave.
I don't know why Cesc didn't leave for more though.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

JOE HART WOT R DOING!??!?!?!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

WHY CAN'T CITY DEFEND CORNERS OMG!>!>>!>!>!?!>??!>!??!oneonee!111


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy shit, Cardiff beat Man City.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 25, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 25, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Denis Suarez was one of City's brightest youth players. He had an awesome U20 World Cup for Spain too.
> 
> Bale deal is fucking stupid he's way too expensive and there is nowhere to play him. NOWHERE. The only reason this deal is happening is because Barcelona brought in Neymar and now Real Madrid is "behind."
> Florentino before this Bale signing has not made any asshat signings and was doing pretty good buying young players with high potential but now this signing is just absurd. Bale is worth half of whatever we are paying for him.
> ...


Yeah that Bale deal is just prestige really :/ Sad if you ask me, that's not football wise a good decision, too many other reasons to do it.
Real Madrid bought Isco, no? That right there is such a quality player, ridiculous things I've seen from him.... Goddamn


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 25, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yeah that Bale deal is just prestige really :/ Sad if you ask me, that's not football wise a good decision, too many other reasons to do it.
> Real Madrid bought Isco, no? That right there is such a quality player, ridiculous things I've seen from him.... Goddamn


Isco signing is perfect except one thing, Ancelotti keeps playing Ozil on the right wing instead of through the center and it's a shame because he is 1000x better through the center.


----------



## arrondoso (Aug 26, 2013)

Chelsea confirm deal for Anzhi Makhachkala forward Willian

I imagine he will receive a warm and heartening reception when he appears at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Flame (Aug 26, 2013)

if Man U win today... its going to be a great.. i mean GREAT start to the season... ill love it, love it if we beat them.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 29, 2013)

Napoli, Marseille, Dortumund, Arsenal

I'm crying.
I hope Arsenal do well, but this champions league group is bad >.>


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Napoli, Marseille, Dortumund, Arsenal
> 
> I'm crying.
> I hope Arsenal do well, but this champions league group is bad >.>


The worst part is that potentially Higuain could be the difference between Arsenal reaching the knockout stages or playing in the Europa League.
Arsenal fans would be really really mad.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2013)

Tottenham signed 3 players in the span of 2 days.
Arsene where is your warchest?

Meanwhile I'm just sitting here hoping Madrid don't make any more signings.


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ryan @_RyanAFC
Sky Sports News: Tottenham are stalling on
selling Bale to Madrid so it will delay Arsenal's
transfer business with Madrid over Di Maria

F*CK OFF! 
This is why Arsenal will always be bigger than spuds. Any result other than beating the crap out of them tomorrow and I'll be absolutely livid.


----------



## Flame (Aug 31, 2013)

the days are all starting to blend to one another... i cant remember her face... its been so long.. my love...







my love; buying a player.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Tottenham signed 3 players in the span of 2 days.
> Arsene where is your warchest?
> 
> Meanwhile I'm just sitting here hoping Madrid don't make any more signings.


Yeah I lolled when I read that they signed Eriksen, sick transfer really, especially for only 10 million EUR. Compared to Arsenal it's just funny :v


----------



## Smuff (Sep 1, 2013)

United vs the dirties today - THE best game in the Premier League calendar for my money.

I hope Sky have Carragher & Neville in the studio for this one - there will be a war.

"Gary Neville, he's a red / He hates scousers"


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 1, 2013)

Well done to Swansea.
Can you give us Michu now?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2013)

Liverpool on top of the league.
United have 4 points through 3 games.





(WHAT DO I FEEL?!?!?!)

WAIT WAIT WAIT
IS STURRIDGE BETTER THAN RVP?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 1, 2013)

YNWA


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2013)

Bale signing is now official.
R.I.P Mesut's playing time.

I just found this crazy stat though:
Gareth Bale created more chances last season (75) than both future Real Madrid team-mate Cristiano Ronaldo (62) & Barca's Lionel Messi (45).

But when you look at their actual assist numbers:
Messi-18
Ronaldo-14
Bale-11

So it's actually backwards.

Also Kaka to Milan on a free has been confirmed.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 1, 2013)

We are apparently signing Ozil wat that was out of the blue, he's probably my favorite non-arsenal player, never thought he would come here.
I'M CRYING RIGHT NOW, ALL THE SUFFERING WAS WORTH IT. ;O;


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Bale signing is now official.
> R.I.P Mesut's playing time.
> 
> I just found this crazy stat though:
> ...


Assists don't mean much when Messi and Ronaldo were supplying Benzema, Cesc or Pedro and Bale had Defoe and Adebarndoor. Spuds where a 1 man team last season. Still think both CR7 and Messi are miles ahead of Bale, ridiculous fee.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> We are apparently signing Ozil wat that was out of the blue, he's probably my favorite non-arsenal player, never thought he would come here.
> I'M CRYING RIGHT NOW, ALL THE SUFFERING WAS WORTH IT. ;O;


If Ozil signs for Arsenal I will cry myself to sleep for months and months.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 1, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> If Ozil signs for Arsenal I will cry myself to sleep for months and months.


I will too, of happiness of course.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> I will too, of happiness of course.


You know what would be better than signing Ozil.
You guys signing Di Maria instead.
Imagine the press conference.
Wegner:I'm pleased to welcome Angel to the club.
Press:Y OZIL SIGNING NO HAPPEN YET?!?!??!
Wegner:Madrid offered him to us for 50 million but I was only willing to pay 49.
Press:Enjoy the Europa.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

OZIL MEDICAL?!?!?!?!?!
PEREZ STOP



> "Ozil no se vende" ["Dont sell Ozil"] chant the fans...





> — Dermot Corrigan (@dermotmcorrigan) September 2, 2013​


​Perez you are a retard. You're beyond retarded. Ozil played more key passes last season (78) than Andres Iniesta, Sergio Busquets and Cesc Fabregas combined (75).

Bale and Özil the same age. Özil one of the best players at the World Cup at 21 years of age. Özil one of the best players at the Euros at 23 years of age. Özil more assists last season(35) than goals scored by Bale(30). More goals last season(16) than Bale had assists(11). Bale's price=91 million Özil's price=50 million.

Enjoy your future Balon D'Or winner Arsenal. ENJOY HIM.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2013)

fucking hell man utd needs to buy anyone... ANYONE!


i hope its Herrera tho, best midfielder in the World....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

SUCK A FUCKING DICK ARSENE



> German outlet, "Kicker" are reporting that Zinedine #*Zidane* has blocked the #*Özil* move to #*Arsenal*.


 
Still not sure this is true though. He's likely to end up leaving.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jérôme-Boateng-Official/149547611758847
WTF JEROME WTF?!?!??!

There is absolutely nothing on Kicker.de to suggest the Özil signing isn't happening so I think he's a goner with the posting of that Boateng picture.








Well shit. Fake picture?

1 hour and 30 minutes left in window. What will happen>>!>?!?!?

1 hour left. What will happen>>!>?!?!?

Crying:
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/german-international-ozil-joins-arsenal


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2013)

MESUT FUCKING OZIL

YES
YES
YES
ITS HAPPENED

ARSENAL FC SIGNED A WORLD CLASS PLAYER.
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKING WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2013)

Man Utd new CEO REP or what ever Woodward is a fucking joke.


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ozil to Arsenal...even more reason to fear them this season


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2013)

Flame said:


> Man Utd new CEO REP or what ever Woodward is a fucking joke.


 
yeah screw you Man U
No prem title for you this year


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> yeah screw you Man U
> No prem title for you this year


 
beg me not to cry... 





.... too late


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

I never thought I would see the day Arsenal makes more quality signings than United.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I never thought I would see the day Arsenal makes more quality signings than United.


 
i never thought i would see the day arsenal make a quality signing...


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 2, 2013)

M
E
S
U
T


O
Z
I
L


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> M
> E
> S
> U
> ...


If you lames sell him to Barca I will cut you.

BTW he is both Arsenal and Germany's record signing.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2013)

It's fucking unbelievable.

We spend the first month of Summer chasing Thiago without even putting in a bid, then after he decides do join Bayern we approach Barcelona to take another midfield off of them with an insulting bid about 50% below his realistic value. And we are talking about Fabregas, a player they don't want to sell and a player who doesn't want to leave, as he stated right at the end of July I think. 

Any sane club would have given up by then but no, we follow up with a bid that's five fucking million higher and below what they initially paid for him, fuck knows what we are expecting there. It gets rejected, we mumble some nonsense and move on to... £28m for Baines and Fellaini. £28m, a price that's £5m higher than what they originally paid for both. Not to mention that we bid the exact same amount for Baines the second time this Summer - why? 

4 days before the window expires we finally realise that we might need to get some business done so we make a move for Herrera. He wants to join, he has a release clause that we could pay. What do we do? We offer them less money in spite of the fact that Athletic are never going to accept it. Obviously it gets rejected so we come back with 3 people who can't even sign papers for us on the last day of a transfer window, and then pull out of the deal with an hour left in the window.

And we obviously end up signing who? Fellaini, a player who has been available all along and even had a release clause below what we're likely to end up paying. No pre-season, no settling in with the team for him, why would we do that if we could wait a month and pay £4m more?

Oh, and did I mention that we also managed to approach Roma about a player they never wanted to and basically couldn't sell?


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 3, 2013)

From having a smaller transfer record than Swansea and Southampton to tripling it and having the joint England transfer record. Talk about a new era.
I'm buzzing, we crippled all of spuds signing with just one, so much for a North London shift lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 3, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> From having a smaller transfer record than Swansea and Southampton to tripling it and having the joint England transfer record. Talk about a new era.
> I'm buzzing, we crippled all of spuds signing with just one, so much for a North London shift lol


 
its still torres at 50 mill


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 3, 2013)

Flame said:


> its still torres at 50 mill


True that, confused euros and pounds. It's still a ridiculous jump from our past transfer record though.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 3, 2013)

Ozil to Arsenal, just couldn't believe it. Couldn't, but it happened, it's done. Amazing move from Arsenal, really glad for the fans.... Still, doubt it's enough to take any prize home, you still need a worldclass striker!

Dumb of Madrid for sure, although they have signed Isco to replace Ozil. But dude, Ozil, soooooooo good, I can imagine a lot of Madrid fans being very upset now.

And Fellaini to Utd! That means there are now Belgian players in ALL top clubs of the Premier League, in ALL the teams there are Belgian (star) players! Amazing, I dreamt of this day 5 years ago, yes yes yes!
Hell, even at Liverpool (Mignolet), Spuds (Vertonghen/Chadli/Demebele) and Arsenal (Verminator!!!) we got players, they are literally everywhere!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2013)

2 days after Ozil transfer:
Still crying,loss of appetite,extreme sadness.


----------



## arrondoso (Sep 12, 2013)

AC Milan #19 
 Home 2012/2013


----------



## Satangel (Sep 18, 2013)

arrondoso said:


> AC Milan #19
> Home 2012/2013


I like it!
I must admit I don't buy any jerseys anymore, just a waste of money IMHO. I barely wear them anyway, I can't bother with them anymore....


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 22, 2013)

4-1

http://hasbalotellimissedapenalty.com/


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Top of the table and manu trashed woooo!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 25, 2013)

THE FEELS UNITED FANS ARE FEELING


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Woke up with some great PL results, we HAVE to win at Swansea, don't feel too confident though.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 28, 2013)

Manchester isnt the city to be in right now.
LOL


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 29, 2013)

Ramsey is probably the best EPL player of the season so far, absolutely ridiculous how wenger is always right with the youngsters, makes me question how much I actually know football hahaha


----------



## kakashi919 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, Ramsey was pretty good before his bad injury... I honestly don't think he deserved all the criticism he got from Arsenal fans. Good to see he's finally starting to live up to his potential.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 30, 2013)

David Moyes' reign at Manchester United reminds me of the Brian Clough's at Leeds.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 2, 2013)

PEREZ AINT NO ONE LIKE YO ASS


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 2, 2013)

lol I love Ozil already


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 2, 2013)

Wooooooooooooooooo! ....... oh wait


----------



## ßleck (Oct 2, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> Wooooooooooooooooo! ....... oh wait


GTFO


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2013)

Xexyz said:


> -snip-
> Wooooooooooooooooo! ....... oh wait


 

you think its smart spamming a thread that is sticked? i know you are a newb but damn you should know better by know.


----------



## Xexyz (Oct 2, 2013)

Flame said:


> you think its smart spamming a thread that is sticked? i know you are a newb but damn you should know better by know.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2013)

Xexyz said:


>


 
thats better.... but why does the USA badge have three stars, it hasnt won no world cups and there is 50 states not 3...

 its like the man City badge, who also hasnt won shit and has 3 stars.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2013)

Flame said:


> thats better.... but why does the USA badge have three stars, it hasnt won no world cups and there is 50 states not 3...
> 
> its like the man City badge, who also hasnt won shit and has 3 stars.


Stars for winning things don't go on the badge.
Stars on badges are just for decoration.


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Stars for winning things don't go on the badge.
> Stars on badges are just for decoration.


 
I believe some teams put stars representing how many titles they've won. Juve has 3 representing the 30 titles they won,or so I have read.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_(football_badge)

It's only wiki, but yeah...1 star to represent 10 titles


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Stars for winning things don't go on the badge.
> Stars on badges are just for decoration.


 
what kakashi919 said.

and thats why Man City dont need stars on their badges.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Stars for winning things don't go on the badge.
> Stars on badges are just for decoration.


 

Stars on badges are for celebratory purposes.
Stars on Man City's badge is for retarded purposes.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 4, 2013)

I see I was wrong.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 11, 2013)

YES

Belgium just qualified for World Cup 2014. 25/27 so far, amazing scores and we only got *1 goal against us in all of our away-matches*.
Simply an astonishing team we have atm, & the atmosphere surrounding the national team is very enthusiastic and fun to be in.

Still, I'll never forgive them for missing out on Euro 2012, we should have been there, period. Saying the group wasn't experienced enough is just plain bullshit, we had Kompany, Hazard, Courtois, De Bruyne too then, bullshit. Euro 2012, we should have been there, always deserved it on paper, but somehow we managed to fuck it up.

But okay, 2014, we are there! First time in 12 years (!!!) we will be at a big tournament!


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is as humilliating as it gets


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 16, 2013)

That bad english >_>


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2013)

I may sound like a broken record... but fuck me, Man Utd need a central midfielder to play along side with Carrick.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 21, 2013)

kakashi919 said:


> That bad english >_>


Prolly because you cannot put ' in a hashtag, else it'll be broken and that's an even bigger fail.



Flame said:


> I may sound like a broken record... but fuck me, Man Utd need a central midfielder to play along side with Carrick.


Yessir, completely correct. Fucking hell, Utd just isn't the same atm, hopefully they manage to get CL :/


----------



## Flame (Oct 21, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Yessir, completely correct. Fucking hell, Utd just isn't the same atm, hopefully they manage to get CL :/


 
at this rate... i hope we dont get relegated. :|


people say its Moyes and that shit. but its deeper than that. the higher ups dont understand, to make money, you need to invest to make money. Man Utd should have broke the bank to bring someone like gundogan, fabregas or vidal. fellaini is just not cutting it.


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 22, 2013)

Love watching us play more than ever because of stuff like this





And because Ramsey is Zidane








Madrid sold us Ozil for half a Bale and we may still have the better welshman lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 22, 2013)

Would hate to be playing Arsenal in a 2 legged CL tie tbh.
Everybody should be scared of them the way they're playing at the moment.


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 22, 2013)

Should always be scared of Arsenal...they're honestly the only "big club" in England I don't like playing against. So unpredictable, but when they play, they play some of the best football ever. This Dortmund clash should be a really epic one, probably too early to say, but I have  a feeling this is gonna be one of the best football seasons in a long time.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 23, 2013)

kakashi919 said:


> Should always be scared of Arsenal...they're honestly the only "big club" in England I don't like playing against. So unpredictable, but when they play, they play some of the best football ever. This Dortmund clash should be a really epic one, probably too early to say, but I have a feeling this is gonna be one of the best football seasons in a long time.


Yeah it's good atm to say the least. Really impressive, and everything is just going for them atm.
Happy for the many Arsenal IRL friends I have  But not happy for the way Utd is performing


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2013)

Cristiano Ronaldo already has 7 goals in the Champions League.
Tf'


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Cristiano Ronaldo already has 7 goals in the Champions League.
> Tf'


 
Still a diving prick...a straight red for that?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 24, 2013)

kakashi919 said:


> Still a diving prick...a straight red for that?


Blame ref for going full retard,would've given the red to Vidal instead for kicking Marcelo.
He still hit him in the face and would've been sent off regardless for a second yellow.


----------



## kakashi919 (Oct 24, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Blame ref for going full retard,would've given the red to Vidal instead for kicking Marcelo.
> He still hit him in the face and would've been sent off regardless for a second yellow.


 
I don't think it deserved a card...we see screens like that go unpunished all the time. He over pushed the ball and the defender screened him, yes his hand made slight contact with his face, but again I don't think it's worthy of any kind of card. As for the Vidal kick, that's a tough one, since he was already in the motion of going to kick away the ball and Marcelo put his body in the way.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 24, 2013)

kakashi919 said:


> I don't think it deserved a card...we see screens like that go unpunished all the time. He over pushed the ball and the defender screened him, yes his hand made slight contact with his face, but again I don't think it's worthy of any kind of card. As for the Vidal kick, that's a tough one, since he was already in the motion of going to kick away the ball and Marcelo put his body in the way.


Chiellini just had a really shitty game.
Benzema also had a shitty game and it makes me sick that he has had this long of a run in the team.
Torres didn't get this many chances.
Shoutout to Nando though his performance this week was really good.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 28, 2013)

Really disliking 2-1 scorelines lately.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 28, 2013)

Where's that Swansea lover emigre?!
https://twitter.com/TSBible/status/394942852074975232/photo/1
https://twitter.com/TSBible/status/394942852074975232/photo/1


----------



## lufere7 (Oct 29, 2013)

lol jealous Cardiff fans


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 8, 2013)

I friggin love Wenger  If I were a professional player I'd try anything to play under him. I hope that, before he retires, he wins the UCL, he seriously deserves it.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 16, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> I friggin love Wenger  If I were a professional player I'd try anything to play under him. I hope that, before he retires, he wins the UCL, he seriously deserves it.


That is cool, indeed. Let's see if Arsenal can keep this up, I don't think they'll win anything this season really, maybe a Cup or so, but not CL or PL. Sorry, that's my opinion 

Belgium (FIFA ranking number 5) played Colombia (FIFA ranking number 4) a few days ago.
And boy did Colombia impress me, goddamnit, very well done. The pressure they exerted on our team, wow. It's not only Falcao, just an excellent team and I'd put them on my list of favourites for Brazil 2014. Just wow, they demolished Belgium really, quite disheartening, but I guess it's better to get schooled now, than in 6 months


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 16, 2013)

Satangel said:


> That is cool, indeed. Let's see if Arsenal can keep this up, I don't think they'll win anything this season really, maybe a Cup or so, but not CL or PL. Sorry, that's my opinion
> 
> Belgium (FIFA ranking number 5) played Colombia (FIFA ranking number 4) a few days ago.
> And boy did Colombia impress me, goddamnit, very well done. The pressure they exerted on our team, wow. It's not only Falcao, just an excellent team and I'd put them on my list of favourites for Brazil 2014. Just wow, they demolished Belgium really, quite disheartening, but I guess it's better to get schooled now, than in 6 months


I find it hard to believe that Arsenal won't win the PL.
Aaron Ramsey is actually this good and Mesut Özil still hasn't reached top form.

Cristiano never ceases to impress. If he doesn't win the Ballon D'Or now then the award doesn't mean anything.
This guy is dragging Portugal to the WC.
USA drew against Scotland playing a pretty weak side. Not impressed though.

Shoutout to Gareth Bale for delivering the goods these past games.


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Arsenal winning the PL will depend on injuries/January transfers, we have a pretty solid team, lots of players stepped it up but we still lack in some areas. But tbf we are actually on a semi injury crisis, all of our direct players have been injured for the most part of the season (Walcott, Podolski and Ox) I reckon we'll get a boost when they come back, we have lots of passers and no runners on the current team.
And the loss at OT was painful but not definitve on our title chances IMO, we've been shit at there for a while and our best players that won against Dortmund got the flu before the game (Mertesacker, Rosicky, Ozil and Arteta) that's why the former two didn't play and the latter two looked out of their depth. Just our luck.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 19, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> I find it hard to believe that Arsenal won't win the PL.
> Aaron Ramsey is actually this good and Mesut Özil still hasn't reached top form.
> 
> Cristiano never ceases to impress. If he doesn't win the Ballon D'Or now then the award doesn't mean anything.
> ...


We'll see, it's just a guess from me, I don't think they can keep it up and have enough experience on the field to maintain winning. Ozil and Ramsey are great of course, true, but you need leaders everywhere on the pitch, people with experience that know how to win titles. Mertesacker hasn't won any titles yet, Vermaelen has but only with Ajax, which isn't really a top competition either. Giroud has one title, very impressive title with Montpellier, but that's it.
Arteta won, 10 years ago, the Scottish PL. Again, not really an experienced powerhouse.

Cristiano was average vs Sweden, the Portuguese CR07 and the Real CR07 are miles apart. With Real he would have made 3 goals in that match, he's so much more confident then. 
But still, he made the goal, and I have tons of respect for him. I hope he gets the Ballon D'Or, what a hero!

Gareth Bale alright in Real Madrid? Don't know, never watch Real really. Good for him I guess, still, ridiculous transfer.



lufere7 said:


> Arsenal winning the PL will depend on injuries/January transfers, we have a pretty solid team, lots of players stepped it up but we still lack in some areas. But tbf we are actually on a semi injury crisis, all of our direct players have been injured for the most part of the season (Walcott, Podolski and Ox) I reckon we'll get a boost when they come back, we have lots of passers and no runners on the current team.
> And the loss at OT was painful but not definitve on our title chances IMO, we've been shit at there for a while and our best players that won against Dortmund got the flu before the game (Mertesacker, Rosicky, Ozil and Arteta) that's why the former two didn't play and the latter two looked out of their depth. Just our luck.


Oh I see, I was wondering where those players were on OT, didn't know they were sick.

I just can't see Arsenal winning the PL, but that's just my biased view of the past 10 years. Maybe they'll prove me wrong, I hope so for the Verminator, God I love that guy


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 19, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Cristiano was average vs Sweden, the Portuguese CR07 and the Real CR07 are miles apart. With Real he would have made 3 goals in that match, he's so much more confident then.
> But still, he made the goal, and I have tons of respect for him. I hope he gets the Ballon D'Or, what a hero!


It's funny you posted this today and then he goes and scores a hat trick.


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 19, 2013)

England tonight good god!  We are going to get so embarrassed in Brazil next summer.  Beaten at home tonight by Germanys B team without a shot in anger.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 20, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> It's funny you posted this today and then he goes and scores a hat trick.


True true, I haven't watched this match, sadly, saw the highlights though. 
He wasn't his usual self in the first game, still good by all standards, but he can do better.
2nd game, he was there, world class player, what a great night for him. Ibrahimovic delivered too, it's just that Portugal their team is stronger than Sweden. CR07 gets much more decent passes and balls than Ibra does.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 27, 2013)

ow yaah ajax wins with 2-1 from barcelona


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 29, 2013)

Gareth Bale though.
He scored a free kick against Gala. The guy keeps delivering.
Sergio Ramos is stupid and made Madrid play with 10 men for 70ish minutes but they still pulled out a 4-1 win.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 30, 2013)

Bale perfect hattrick.
OZIL WHO?!??!?!?!?


----------



## lufere7 (Nov 30, 2013)

lol


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2013)

Neymar - 19 games - 5 goals, 9 assists 
Messi - 14 games - 14 goals, 4 assists 
Bale - 13 games - 9 goals, 6 assists 
Ronaldo - 18 games - 25 goals, 5 assists



lufere7 said:


> lol


----------



## Satangel (Dec 1, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> ow yaah ajax wins with 2-1 from barcelona


Sad match from a really unrecognizable Barcelona. Such a young/new team Barca employed too, but still, Xavi/Iniesta started the match, with those 2, you should just win that game, easy. Barcelona lacked motivation too due to being already placed, but still, you just have to win that game, period. 

Well played from Ajax, they were just better and deserve the win 100%.


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Gareth Bale though.
> He scored a free kick against Gala. The guy keeps delivering.
> Sergio Ramos is stupid and made Madrid play with 10 men for 70ish minutes but they still pulled out a 4-1 win.


Yeah he's pretty good at Madrid, impressive! Yet again proves that the PD is a top league where you can really score a lot and easily, only 3 teams that really have a good defense and can just compete with each other, the other teams are very bad compared to them.


ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


>


 
You'd expect more of such an injury prone player, what a fucktard.... That must have hurt, well deserved of course


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry Emigre.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy moly, just saw a stat that our current starting back 5 (Defenders and GK) have never lost a Premier League game.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2013)

Brazil 2014 draw tomorrow. Come on Belgium, let's hope for a very easy group


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone tuning in to the WC 2014 draw?


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Anyone tuning in to the WC 2014 draw?


Yeah I'm watching atm. 
250 million viewers atm I hear. Wonder how much 'Fernanda Lima' is being Googled right now;


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, England have got no chance of getting out of that group


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2013)

https://twitter.com/TSBible/status/409007904784543746


----------



## Necron (Dec 6, 2013)

Damn, we got paired with Spain D:
(Chile)


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Satangel said:


> https://twitter.com/TSBible/status/409007904784543746


 

Looks like the Belgian FA slipped a bit of money under the table at FIFA to get a draw like that huh?


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 6, 2013)

Got paired with Brasil dammit, the rest of the group is doable though, with Cameroon and Croacia. The problem is that if we do get out of the group stage we will face Spain, Holland or Chile. No chance of QFs


----------



## uribemaster (Dec 6, 2013)

You should've seen Mexico's coach when they drew Mexico with Brazil. It was like"Valiendo Madre!"


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Looks like the Belgian FA slipped a bit of money under the table at FIFA to get a draw like that huh?


Guess luck is on our side, after missing the past 2 editions, the luck accumulated itself 
Maybe some bribery in place, you never know with the FIFA who gave Qatar the World Cup of 2022, great idea.


lufere7 said:


> Got paired with Brasil dammit, the rest of the group is doable though, with Cameroon and Croacia. The problem is that if we do get out of the group stage we will face Spain, Holland or Chile. No chance of QFs


Croatia is a lot weaker than on Euro 2012, but still, pretty strong, don't underestimate them!!

We don't have a chance at QF's too, we either get Portugal or Germany


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 14, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Guess luck is on our side, after missing the past 2 editions, the luck accumulated itself
> Maybe some bribery in place, you never know with the FIFA who gave Qatar the World Cup of 2022, great idea.
> 
> Croatia is a lot weaker than on Euro 2012, but still, pretty strong, don't underestimate them!!
> ...


We have Portugal and Germany IN OUR FUCKING GROUP!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 15, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> We have Portugal and Germany IN OUR FUCKING GROUP!!!!


Uh yeah, and if Belgium qualifies for the next round, we're up against the number 1 or the number 2 of YOUR FUCKING GROUP, which is most likely Portugal or Germany. I wouldn't mind United States of America as our competitor, but it's not very likely


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 16, 2013)

Guess who just got sacked


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2013)

Spurs is starting to become joke of a team, they act like they are one o the superpowers of European football, but reality they are a fucking upgraded QPR.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 16, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Uh yeah, and if Belgium qualifies for the next round, we're up against the number 1 or the number 2 of YOUR FUCKING GROUP, which is most likely Portugal or Germany. I wouldn't mind United States of America as our competitor, but it's not very likely


Yo but atleast you'll advance. I don't think theres no hope I just think that this group is fucking ridiculous.

That Champions League draw sucks for English teams.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 16, 2013)

Bayern for the second fucking year on a row, before that Ibra's and Thiago Silva Milan and before that, Barca the previous 2 years, UEFA has something against us I'm sure. Friggin hell.


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2013)

I like Man Utd draw.  

and Galatasaray get chelski...


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 17, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Bayern for the second fucking year on a row, before that Ibra's and Thiago Silva Milan and before that, Barca the previous 2 years, UEFA has something against us I'm sure. Friggin hell.


 
Coz we finished 2nd in our group, our potential choices were:
Bayern
Barcelona
Real Madrid
Athletico Madrid
PSG


We'd lose at nou camp, real would rape us and Athletico probably would too. I'm happy with Bayern, we almost beat them last season and we're much better now


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Come on the mighty Leicester tonight!!  As long as we dont concede into double figures it will a job well done!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 18, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Bayern for the second fucking year on a row, before that Ibra's and Thiago Silva Milan and before that, Barca the previous 2 years, UEFA has something against us I'm sure. Friggin hell.


I lolled when I saw you had Bayern. You're playing better than in the past 10 years, and you get Bayern 


Flame said:


> I like Man Utd draw.
> 
> and Galatasaray get chelski...


Yeah, Man Utd draw, sooooooo lucky. We should have this, although it won't help our current disaster in the league


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 26, 2013)

Shoutout to Arsenal for being top.
CITY COMING FOR YOU THOUGH


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 27, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Shoutout to Arsenal for being top.
> CITY COMING FOR YOU THOUGH


Next match is going to be exciting. I remember seeing a stat that said that, bar Liverpool once, all "winter champions" have finished as actual champions.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 27, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Next match is going to be exciting. I remember seeing a stat that said that, bar Liverpool once, all "winter champions" have finished as actual champions.


All I know is if Arsenal don't sign another striker and Giroud doesn't get back into form Arsenal will be saying goodbye to the title.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 27, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> All I know is if Arsenal don't sign another striker and Giroud doesn't get back into form Arsenal will be saying goodbye to the title.


Not so sure, Podolski came on a a sub today after a 4 month injury and grabbed an assist and a goal with no match fitness whatsoever, if he can find some form he could cover while Giroud gets his level back. That's just a stop gap measure though, I do agree with us needing a striker, a WC class one would take us to another level. Too bad none will be available on January (unless we activate Diego Costa's release clause and he actually wants to come here).


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2013)

Saw Liverpool - City yesterday. Excellent match for the (somewhat) neutral fan, really enjoyed it.
What I didn't enjoy was the referees decisions though..... City had a lot of luck, Liverpool at least deserved a point! They were definitely robbed by the referees.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 27, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Saw Liverpool - City yesterday. Excellent match for the (somewhat) neutral fan, really enjoyed it.
> What I didn't enjoy was the referees decisions though..... City had a lot of luck, Liverpool at least deserved a point! They were definitely robbed by the referees.


 
Yeah as an LFC fan I enjoyed the game,even if we got robbed, we still played one heck of a game and it shows we're improving at a good rate. I think we can get all three points at Chelsea. Should have a fairly easier time picking up points in the second part of the season.


----------



## lufere7 (Dec 28, 2013)

Etihad stadium is the new Old Trafford since Ferguson retired, been getting some ridiculous decisions. Everything was called offside and we didn't get a penalty when we played there.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 29, 2013)

City and Arsenal both get 1-0 wins.
TITLE RACE IN FULL EFFECT.
Fuck Chelsea and anybody that love em.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## pwsincd (Jan 5, 2014)

- is about all i can muster.


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> - is about all i can muster.


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2014)

what the fuck was fabio thinking when going into someone like that.

#fuckingFabio


----------



## emigre (Jan 5, 2014)

Flame said:


> what the fuck was fabio thinking when going into someone.
> 
> #fuckingFabio


 

#fourminutefabio


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 5, 2014)

lol knew Swansea would win it 2-1


----------



## Flame (Jan 5, 2014)

kakashi919 said:


> lol knew Swansea would win it 2-1


 

if you knew, you should have bet all your life savings.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 6, 2014)

Flame said:


> if you knew, you should have bet all your life savings.


 
If I had any savings at all I definitely would


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 6, 2014)

Gnabry is a beast, to think he's just a week younger than me is depressing. Btw our reserve team looks pretty good, an FA cup run to end the trophy drought would be great.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 6, 2014)

Manchester United right now is actually kind of depressing.
Like how could it get worse?


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 6, 2014)

If they actually miss top 4 they're doomed, look at what happened to Liverpool. Once you're out of the UCL it's pretty hard to get back in, and for a club on a transitional period it's even worse. Even with their huge revenue, top players don't want to go to teams without CL and with a manager as unispiring as Moyes.
And sorry to the United fans on here, but can't say I'm not enjoying it  Seeing rvp go back being injury prone, unhappy and betrayed by ferguson feels like sweet revenge.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good news for City, Chelsea and co, Theo Walcott ruled out for the rest of the season, FUCKING HELL we're injury F.C. we don't have a single fit CF for the next weeks. Theo was looking fantastic and he gets the worse injury possible, this could be the end of our title hopes unless Wenger buys or someone steps it up.
Sorry for the double post, too angry to edit.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yeah...Bendtner is injured too...what about that french kid you guys bought?


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yaya Sanogo? He's been injured for a few months, I think he comes back in a few weeks but doubt he'll be of any use, he's as raw as it gets, not ready for the PL imo.
Rumours floating around that we will activate Diego Costa release clause if he wants to come here, too bad he probably won't want to leave atlético mid season, he would be a beast in our setup.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2014)

Howay Man, U, you can't give the Mackems a day out at Wembley.  Sort it out.


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2014)

BlueStar said:


> Howay Man, U, you can't give the Mackems a day out at Wembley. Sort it out.


 

I will LOVE IT LOVE IT. if Newcastle gets a day at Wembley too.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 9, 2014)

That's not going to happen under the current board. They've made it clear they don't believe  there's enough financial incentive to bother with cups and they want to concentrate on just staying in the league. We've not been past the fourth round of either cup since Ashley took over in 2007.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 12, 2014)

omfg , cardiff lost me 3 grand today .. only team to fuck my accumulator right up....  ..  wtf west ham where did that come from.


----------



## Flame (Jan 14, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> omfg , cardiff lost me 3 grand today .. only team to fuck my accumulator right up.... .. wtf west ham where did that come from.


 

why the fuck would you bet on cardiff.


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Flame said:


> why the fuck would you bet on cardiff.


West Ham have been on relegation form tbf, they had some pretty unlucky injuries.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 14, 2014)

Flame said:


> why the fuck would you bet on cardiff.


 

see i put thought into the other four games,, nd went blindly with ole  gunner coloured specs .... and like west ham were struggling to score in a brothel


----------



## lufere7 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tottenham to block Lewis Holtby transfer to make Arsenal's Julian Draxler swoop more difficult 
Small club mentality....again
Hope it's Ozil all over again and we get him on deadline day, he is a WC talent and some of the stuff he pulls off is crazy.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2014)

its just Mata of time Man Uinted signed someJuan. seriously.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2014)

God i hope so , hes a class class midfielder , and wtf are chelsea doing letting him sit on the bench.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Tottenham to block Lewis Holtby transfer to make Arsenal's Julian Draxler swoop more difficult
> Small club mentality....again
> Hope it's Ozil all over again and we get him on deadline day, he is a WC talent and some of the stuff he pulls off is crazy.


 
who is that defender , hes getting seriously bitched !!!


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 22, 2014)

OMFG... strangest penalty shoot out ..


----------



## Flame (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## lufere7 (Jan 25, 2014)

F*ck off maureen! You short-sighted cunt, you're going to stop united's demise  
Several sites saying we have a fee agreed with Draxler, raw but a potential world beater, happy . The signing will also mark my supporting for Germany in the WC (apart from Mexico)
I'm officially a NT glory hunter


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 25, 2014)

Marcos Lopes>Adnan Januzaj


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 25, 2014)

This is a good day.


----------



## Flame (Jan 26, 2014)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Marcos Lopes>Adnan Januzaj


 
who? i had to google, yahoo, bing & DuckDuckGo to find..... i still couldn't...  is he one of those guys who FIFA makes up?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 26, 2014)

Flame said:


> who? i had to google, yahoo, bing & DuckDuckGo to find..... i still couldn't... is he one of those guys who FIFA makes up?


You'll know soon.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 1, 2014)

Big it up for my team today Leicester for setting a club record 9 wins on the spin!


----------



## emigre (Feb 4, 2014)

Who fancies being Swansea manager.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

emigre said:


> Who fancies being Swansea manager.


Oooo ooo me me!


On a serious note, waddup with landrup?


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

emigre said:


> Who fancies being Swansea manager.


 
DAVID FUCKING MOYES!


----------



## emigre (Feb 4, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Oooo ooo me me!
> 
> 
> On a serious note, waddup with landrup?


 

Results have been poor since winning the League Cup. We've been lethargic in our performances this season. His agent allegedly was offering Ashley Williams to other clubs without the club's consent. Mickey and the board have had quite a few falling outs. Apparently Mickey isn't willing to commit to the club beyond this summers so may as well make the change. Risky as fuck mind and I love Garry Monk.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

emigre said:


> Results have been poor since winning the League Cup. We've been lethargic in our performances this season. His agent allegedly was offering Ashley Williams to other clubs without the club's consent. Mickey and the board have had quite a few falling outs. Apparently Mickey isn't willing to commit to the club beyond this summers so may as well make the change. Risky as fuck mind and I love Garry Monk.


 
ATM people seem to see Swansea as a stepping stone... wtf is up with that?


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 4, 2014)

since winning that trophy , he's won 8 and lost 18 .. thats the form of a relegation heading team for sure.. no michu replacement hasnt helped either.


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2014)

FUCK YEAH! GARRY MONK'S ARMY!


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2014)

Everton are going to fucking murder us...


----------



## Satangel (Feb 19, 2014)

emigre said:


> Everton are going to fucking murder us...


And Napoli even more


----------



## HtheB (Feb 19, 2014)

Trabzonspor! 







*Bize her yer Trabzon*


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck Nacho Monreal.
Fuck him


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck the english media as well, most retarded football media in the world, slagging Wenger and sucking mourinho whenever they get the chance.


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2014)

HtheB said:


> Trabzonspor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

are you for real?

well good luck Trabzonspor...


Cimbombom Cimbombom Cimbombom.










well it looks like Man Utd is going to do the best in Europe...... again.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 20, 2014)

People say he spit on Sagna, but I think that is sweat. Can anyone confirm?

EDIT: Never mind. It is indeed just sweat, lol.


----------



## HtheB (Feb 20, 2014)

Flame said:


> are you for real?


 
Yes, it's in my blood, and I'm proud of it 

Tonight, we're playing vs Juventus...
I know, our chance to win is like 1%.... but who knows, we also won by chance vs Inter Milan... 

The ball is round... you never know what will happen 

Again: Bize her yer Trabzon


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2014)

Those Schalke - Real goals are unbelievable! Both the Huntelaar goal and the one from Bale, wow.

I'm actually starting to believe the 100 million transfer of Bale was a good decision after all!


----------



## Aeter (Feb 27, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Those Schalke - Real goals are unbelievable! Both the Huntelaar goal and the one from Bale, wow.
> 
> I'm actually starting to believe the 100 million transfer of Bale was a good decision after all!


Let me help you out of your dream; spending a 100 million euros on any player is too much and just shows how corrupted football has gotten with all it's sheiks and oil barons buying clubs as if they are their personal toys.
Just look at the whackjob that runs Cardiff City right now and you know this is just plain wrong. here's a link to get an idea of how mad those guys are: http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...layers-with-number-eight-in-their-birthdates/

I hope my club Ajax will never succumb to these filthy rich demons who ruin football.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 27, 2014)

Aeter said:


> Let me help you out of your dream; spending a 100 million euros on any player is too much and just shows how corrupted football has gotten with all it's sheiks and oil barons buying clubs as if they are their personal toys.
> Just look at the whackjob that runs Cardiff City right now and you know this is just plain wrong. here's a link to get an idea of how mad those guys are: http://prosoccertalk.nbcsports.com/...layers-with-number-eight-in-their-birthdates/
> 
> I hope my club Ajax will never succumb to these filthy rich demons who ruin football.


 
Ah yes, the Cardif Maleysian dude, I know about him already. Funny guy to say the least, unless you're a Cardiff fan of course....
Yeah that's fucked up, it truly is. But the biggest transfers (Neymar/Bale/CR07) are all done by top teams who are not owned by Sheiks and Russian oil bosses. That's a big difference IMHO, it pleases me to see players still choose actual GOOD teams above a higher paycheck (in some cases). I'd take Real/Barca anytime above Monaco or fucking Anzhi. 

Also, Bale will probably pay his 100 million fee back in shirt sales alone, maybe even in 2014 already. 
That 100 million originated from European help though, help the EU gave to Spain to help them with the bank crisis. Very sad it ended up being used for Bale, that is demonic


----------



## Aeter (Feb 27, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Ah yes, the Cardif Maleysian dude, I know about him already. Funny guy to say the least, unless you're a Cardiff fan of course....
> Yeah that's fucked up, it truly is. But the biggest transfers (Neymar/Bale/CR07) are all done by top teams who are not owned by Sheiks and Russian oil bosses. That's a big difference IMHO, it pleases me to see players still choose actual GOOD teams above a higher paycheck (in some cases). I'd take Real/Barca anytime above Monaco or fucking Anzhi.
> 
> Also, Bale will probably pay his 100 million fee back in shirt sales alone, maybe even in 2014 already.
> That 100 million originated from European help though, help the EU gave to Spain to help them with the bank crisis. Very sad it ended up being used for Bale, that is demonic


I know Bale will bring the money back for them, but I still think they should stop paying these absurd amounts for players and don't forget the ridiculous salaries they make.
These people earn so much many they don't even know what to do with it, just look at Balotelli, for instance, although he is quite a whackjob.
The UEFA and FIFA should be the ones enforcing financial fair play, but as of yet it's just a scheme to keep the smaller clubs happy, while in fact nothing is being done about the big clubs financial craze. They just hire some guys to do a little creative book keeping and suddenly clubs aren't in debt, but they're making money while they just spent hundreds of millions on players and salaries.
The UEFA and FIFA should make a stand, but considering how corrupt they are and with Platini following in Blatter's foot steps, I don't see any changes coming anytime soon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 27, 2014)

Where all the Man United fans at?

Flame you got owned by an Arsenal youngster on loan.


----------



## Flame (Feb 27, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Where all the Man United fans at?
> 
> Flame you got owned by an Arsenal youngster on loan.


 
I also support Galatasaray... so it wasnt that bad of a week..





Spoiler



who am i kidding.... BEG ME NOT TO CRY!


----------



## emigre (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm proud of the boys.


----------



## kakashi919 (Feb 27, 2014)

They did well to make it that far, maybe with more squad depth they could have gone further. Respect to them though.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 28, 2014)

Aeter said:


> I know Bale will bring the money back for them, but I still think they should stop paying these absurd amounts for players and don't forget the ridiculous salaries they make.
> These people earn so much many they don't even know what to do with it, just look at Balotelli, for instance, although he is quite a whackjob.
> The UEFA and FIFA should be the ones enforcing financial fair play, but as of yet it's just a scheme to keep the smaller clubs happy, while in fact nothing is being done about the big clubs financial craze. They just hire some guys to do a little creative book keeping and suddenly clubs aren't in debt, but they're making money while they just spent hundreds of millions on players and salaries.
> The UEFA and FIFA should make a stand, but considering how corrupt they are and with Platini following in Blatter's foot steps, I don't see any changes coming anytime soon.


Oh boy, don't get me started on the FIFA.... Really man, the sole reason I might ditch football is the lack of technology to assist referees. When dreams are crushed because the referee doesn't see a red card or offside, it's just devastating. The 2010 France - Ireland game comes to mind, where 1 bad decision crushed an entire (in financial problematic) country their dream, their hopes, their money. I guarantee you that all the Irish people will remember that trauma for the rest of their lives.... And it could have been prevented so easily.

And the closer Brazil 2014 comes, the more I hear about it, and the more it saddens me  Initially the FIFA said the World Cup would be funded with private money, not the tax money.
As it turns out, so far the majority has been funded with tax money, in an already poor as fuck country. How is that possible? HOW DO YOU GIVE THE WORLD CUP TO A COUNTRY THAT HAS NO MONEY FOR IT?!


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 1, 2014)

-heavy breathing intensifies-


----------



## emigre (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Satangel (Mar 4, 2014)

emigre said:


>


Ah yes, I read about this. 120k EUR penalty, it's a lot but I doubt it's a lot for this guy. How much does he earn from Newcastle, 2 million in a year? 

But it's much better than he would get in Belgium, much more and I don't mind. If you're rich you deserve a bigger fee


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Flame (Mar 19, 2014)

lets all hold hands and pray that Man Utd get though...


God dammit we going to need all the help..


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 19, 2014)

Olympiakos should destroy them


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 19, 2014)

kakashi919 said:


> Olympiakos should destroy them


 
 - And if they don't it doesn't matter to me, coz they'll get destroyed by any of the other 7 in the QFs!
That said, whilst I used to stroke one out every time the red rags lost in the past, the novelty's worn off this season - can't even get a semi on! Still hilarious though! (Never ask a Bolton fan what he thinks of United! In my case I seem to contract tourettes for 5 minutes everytime... )


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 19, 2014)

If united had the level of other years the QFs would be absolutely brutal, the best teams on europe there (expect for us of course ) there are no easy teams (except for we know who hehe  )


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2014)

no matter what Man Untied will always do better than Man Shitty and Assenal in Europe.

now i think about it, Untied will do a Chelski and win the CL and finish 10th in the league.


----------



## kakashi919 (Mar 21, 2014)

Flame said:


> no matter what Man Untied will always do better than Man Shitty and Assenal in Europe.
> 
> now i think about it, Untied will do a Chelski and win the CL and finish 10th in the league.


If this happens...I'll stop watching football >_<


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 22, 2014)

So tomorrow is Wenger's 1000th game with Arsenal, too bad we have half the team, and arguably our 3 best players injured, would've been magical to beat that idiot mourinho's unbeaten home record, watch the whole press suck him after the game if he wins, he's going to be unbearable.
And seeing Wenger debates on various sites it's depressing how universally hated/mocked he is when he should be praised, since the stadium move he's been working on constraints worse than some middle table teams and he still kept us on the top 4 all these years, I'm 100% sure no other manager in the world could've done that, the man is a genius, he HAS overachieved and he's still ridiculed by media and fans alike, it's simply unfair. It's absolutely unreal he kept us afloat all these years, now the club is in a whole new level financially and it's all thanks to him, but it's somehow all overlooked for those 8 trophyless years, ha! would love to see mourinho with his 60M+ spending try to do what Arsene has done while generating a profit.
I'm sure that in a decade or two, he will be seen as one of the greatest (if not the greatest) figures on Arsenal history, and deservedly so, he has transformed the club and it's sad that even some of our fans can't appreciate that, he could've gone to Real Madrid with an infinte budget , but he still stayed through the hard times.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 22, 2014)

The scoreline? Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy fuck that was unexpected, couldn't watch the game but that hurts


----------



## Satangel (Mar 29, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Holy fuck that was unexpected, couldn't watch the game but that hurts


Yeah, that hurt a shitton , wow. 1000th game and almost the biggest defeat in those 1000 games.... Very harsh, I think it broke Wenger, he's outta here at the end of the season.


Also, 10 weeks until Brazil 2014....


----------



## emigre (Mar 29, 2014)

Manchester United fans, this is what supporting a normal team is like.


----------



## lufere7 (Mar 29, 2014)

A draw against City with our 5 best players injured, I'll take it


----------



## emigre (Apr 1, 2014)

Man Utd are fucked aren't they?


----------



## Satangel (Apr 2, 2014)

emigre said:


> Man Utd are fucked aren't they?


It was never looking good vs Bayern, they actually did okay yesterday, weren't that bad. It's still gonna be very hard, but they did good yesterday


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 6, 2014)

On this day.
Black-Ice gave up following football


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 6, 2014)

Glad my team will finally be in the Prem next season!  Its been a while!  Up the foxes!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 17, 2014)

Gareth Bale's Copa Del Rey winning goal though.
Beautiful.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 20, 2014)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Gareth Bale's Copa Del Rey winning goal though.
> Beautiful.


Bleh, a shame that his transfer is looking to be a good purchase, if it weren't for the new record price (and the origin of that money), I'd actually cheer for him.
But now, no, it's just another reason to hate on Real Madrid, very dissappointing.


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2014)

Moyes is getting the Sack...

Dont let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 21, 2014)

NOOOOO, give him at least another season 
#MoyesIn

It was fun while it lasted 

EDIT:
Found this gem 





#SaveMoyes


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2014)

Too quick in sacking moyes, perfection doesnt come with a lazy squad in 1 season lol


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Too quick in sacking moyes, perfection doesnt come with a lazy squad in 1 season lol


 

lazy squad? squad that won the league. yes is not perfect but shit man not 7th bad... have you seen our attack force.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2014)

Flame said:


> lazy squad? squad that won the league.


 
Lazy outdated, overconfident squad that stars....tom cleverly.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Lazy outdated, overconfident squad that stars....tom cleverly.


 


with this post/tom cleverly i imagine this meme...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2014)

Flame said:


> with this post/tom cleverly i imagine this meme...


 







Hopefully Giggs will be better for the rest of the season eh?


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> -snip-
> 
> 
> Hopefully Giggs will be better for the rest of the season eh?


 

the seasons over for us.... 

it just will be a good learning curve for Giggs thats it.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gutted Moyes has gone   As a Leicester fan going up to the Prem next season I was looking forward for a few nice and easy points!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 26, 2014)

Flame said:


> the seasons over for us....
> 
> it just will be a good learning curve for Giggs thats it.


Yup, this, that's all. Nothing to win, nothing to lose, season is ruined anyway.


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Yup, this, that's all. Nothing to win, nothing to lose, season is ruined anyway.


 
but you should be happy...

Januzaj picked Begium.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 27, 2014)

Flame said:


> but you should be happy...
> 
> Januzaj picked Begium.


Yeah that's something at least. It's the only sensible option really, WC 2014 qualification was just too tempting to just pass up. 
Not that it's certain that he's coming with the squad, but the option is available now.
If he chose another country, would be very stupid of him, England was a good option but waiting 4 years isn't.


----------



## emigre (Apr 30, 2014)

Chelsea 

Well I bet they wished they scored an away goal now.


----------



## lufere7 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank god chelsea didn't win, wouldn't be able to stand them fluking the CL again. Mourinho, the specialist in failure


----------



## lufere7 (May 5, 2014)

That was one hell of a bottle job by Liverpool lol. Would feel way more sorry for them but the majority of their fans just rub me the wrong way (not you kakashi919, you're cool  )


----------



## kakashi919 (May 5, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> That was one hell of a bottle job by Liverpool lol. Would feel way more sorry for them but the majority of their fans just rub me the wrong way (not you kakashi919, you're cool  )


 
Haha

You know what, I'm not even depressed or anything. Although we blew it, that was one hell of a game, and this season has been really weird and awesome. Last day of the season should be one hell of a day.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 17, 2014)

*ARSENAL*
*FA CUP WINNERS*

*SPECIALIST IN FAILURE? JOSE MOURINHO WHERE ARE YOUR CUPS SON????*

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARSENAL *
* *


----------



## kakashi919 (May 17, 2014)

Kudos to Arsenal and Wenger, finally an elusive trophy.


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2014)

That was a good game, Ramsey's finish at the end was lovely.


----------



## Depravo (May 17, 2014)

I still imagine Hull as the kind of team where the players need to get time off work to play their matches.


----------



## lufere7 (May 18, 2014)

Still buzzing, that was a beautiful comeback, but I think I aged a few years haha.
This is my first Arsenal trophy btw, started supporting a year after the 2005 FA cup, you must imagine how happy I am


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2014)

Depravo said:


> I still imagine Hull as the kind of team where the players need to get time off work to play their matches.


 
lol... but the sad truth is the average hull player gets like 20K at least.


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2014)

emigre said:


> That was a good game, Ramsey's finish at the end was lovely.


 
Fitting that it's him, had a great season, just wonderful. Really one of the reasons they did so well this year.


----------



## emigre (May 24, 2014)

This match is going to fucking kill me...


----------



## Vipera (May 24, 2014)

What a great final, from both the teams.
Atletico had a right punishment for "playing dead" during the last minutes of play though. They got 5 extra minutes where Real gave it all, and won.


----------



## lufere7 (May 24, 2014)

Damn, wanted Atletico to win, entertaining final though.
Anyways Simeone deserves manager of the year by a big margin, what he did was unreal.


----------



## Satangel (May 25, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Damn, wanted Atletico to win, entertaining final though.
> Anyways Simeone deserves manager of the year by a big margin, what he did was unreal.


Yup, very very impressive.

The UCL Final was basically a win-win situation for me. I very much like Cristiano Ronaldo, he's really my favourite, so I wouldn't mind Real winning. 
And if Atletico won, great, 2 Belgians win the CL, excellent!


----------



## Alaude (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 
My favorite team are:

Real Madrid and A,C Milan (it's a tie, i like them both equally. Still haven't figured whom i should support when they both face-off.

Why Real?
ZIDANE and RAUL. 

Why A.C MIlan?
KAKA and MONTOLIVO. 
Maldini and Nesta as well. 

my take on La Decima,
Real deserved it. 
They got re-ingnited when Marcelo set foot in the pitch. They played like family....more than a team. Their passion and desire for the cup was more than their opponents, arguable. 

National Team:
Brasil.


----------



## kakashi919 (May 30, 2014)

^ I wondered why Marcelo didn't start... I guess it was all tactics.


----------



## pwsincd (May 31, 2014)

Last nights England Vs Peru Friendly .. Highlight without doubt Strurriges Goal  The paper plane incident. Just to good.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 1, 2014)

Ireland - Italy reminded me why I only watch ''big'' matches like finals and such. God what a boring play.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Ireland - Italy reminded me why I only watch ''big'' matches like finals and such. God what a boring play.


 
Wasn't so boring now was it


----------



## emigre (Jun 12, 2014)

That was never a fucking penalty.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 12, 2014)

Dirty cheating bastard!  They should clamp down on this shit straight away and ban him for a couple of games!  Thats such a shit decision!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 12, 2014)

Well Oscar sealed the deal. Well deserved goal by Oscar, he was excellent.


----------



## Necron (Jun 12, 2014)

That penalty... FIFA please, try to hide it better, would you?


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 12, 2014)

It is just a fix.  There is no way FIFA will allow Brazil to get knocked out early doors for fears of what will happen elsewhere with riots etc.  That game tonight was 12 v11 and no mistake.

Naymar should have walked for his elbow.
It was never a penalty in a million years it was a horrid dive.
Croatia had a perfectly fine goal disallowed.

And porbably, the Croatia keeper took a bung as he couldn't catch a cold by the looks of it!  Should of had all three goals


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2014)

Spain or Netherlands?
What do you guys think


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 13, 2014)

We're getting robbed!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2014)

Damnnnnnnnn.  One would think that fifa would pick the best referees in the world for the world cup. Ridiculous decisions


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 13, 2014)

My team is the worlds *most widely supported football Club S.L.Benfica*
* http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-2000/most-widely-supported-football-club/*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2014)

1:0 for Mexico. Well deserved.


----------



## Naridar (Jun 13, 2014)

So far, 2 out of 2 matches were screwed with by the ref. Croatia should've deserved that 1-1. And don't get me going about the 2 mexican "offsides" in the 1st half (I believe that at least the 2nd was a legitimate goal, even though I was rooting for Cameroon).


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2014)

I need to devise a calender of the gaems I can watch. With work and some gaems on in the early hours, I need to be tactical with my gaems.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 13, 2014)

Naridar said:


> So far, 2 out of 2 matches were screwed with by the ref. Croatia should've deserved that 1-1. And don't get me going about the 2 mexican "offsides" in the 1st half (I believe that at least the 2nd was a legitimate goal, even though I was rooting for Cameroon).








First one was clear as day too, 2 friggin cameroon players putting Dos Santos onside. Hope goal difference doesn't end up being relevant (who am I kidding it probably will)


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2014)

That was fantastic from RVP!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lol the Spanish play - style era has ended indeed.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 13, 2014)

5-1..... Can't believe it! And to think two weeks ago I was jumping around the works canteen in joy coz I got Spain in the sweep, fuks sake, sucks to be me....


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2014)

Well that was a thrashing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2014)

whahahaha that was so funny 5-1 sick gg =D


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not a big sports guy but I watched the match between Spain and the Netherlands, and wooooow, that was an unbelievable match.  Spain got utterly destroyed there.

I was rooting for the Netherlands anyway


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2014)

If only Roben played like that for Bayern when they need him..


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 13, 2014)

gotta love how every fukkin defender the robben has ever played for , seems to forget the guy doesnt have a right leg... ffs hes gotten away with this for so long ,,, god i hope we sign him lol. and what can u say about RVP .. Stunning.

Edit : Australia are pants... and as i said that cahill scored .. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 14, 2014)

3:1 for Chile. A lot of goals in 4 games


----------



## Ozito (Jun 14, 2014)

Chi Chi Chi le le le Viva chile!! 

Man, I'm exhausted of all the tension! What a great game, Australia did good too!


----------



## Coto (Jun 14, 2014)

Chile did good, but needs to train.

Australia did very good.


----------



## Necron (Jun 14, 2014)

We started really good, but later in the game we got lazy. Still ,we got that 3-1.
Now the next match for us is vs Spain, and they want to redeem themselves, so it's gonna be a hard game.


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2014)

VAN GAAL!


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2014)

I love how Costa Rica have changed things around!

Really enjoying the World Cup.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2014)

That was a fantastic second half!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2014)

emigre said:


> I love how Costa Rica have changed things around!
> 
> Really enjoying the World Cup.


Yup indeed, soooooo much goals, a big difference with the one in South Africa. Rooting for England now, come on!


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah this is already so much better than South Africa, glad for Costa Rica too, only likeable team on Concacaf IMO and they have Joel Campbell who looks like quite the jewel


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2014)

fucking england.

another tournament where we fuck up.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought England did really well. So many chances :/ really lost the touch in the last 20 or so minutes. 
To me Pirlo was the man of the match. The guy is a genius. Always looks over his shoulders and positions himself amazingly well. Showed off his free kick shot at the end.


----------



## Necron (Jun 15, 2014)

This world cup is turning out to be really interesting, with "unexpected" results.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 15, 2014)

Flame said:


> fucking england.
> 
> another tournament where we fuck up.


There are worse ways to lose than to Italy, especially considering the way you played. No reason to complain, was a really good match to watch, although I think England should've gotten a penalty. 2-2 would've been well-deserved


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2014)

> Demand for goal line technology
> Goal line technology is integrated
> Goal line technology causes a shit storm

EDIT: Jeremy Pearce is a fucking moron.


----------



## Necron (Jun 15, 2014)

What is going to change anyway? I doubt any results are gonna get changed or referees punished for a bad call.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice seeing one of my favourite strikers doing so well, Karim Benzema. 
But.. was Honduras playing football or rugby?

Edit: the goal line technology is perfectly fine. It reviews different possible positions of a goal. Since it was first time in action,  it caused a lot of confusion.


----------



## Necron (Jun 15, 2014)

Anyone watching Argentina vs Bosnia and Herzegovina? I think the result (and the group, lol) is pretty much set.

Also, I don't see anything wrong with the goal line technology, while it doesn't interfere with the game itself.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2014)

Disappointing first half from Argentina. They were really sluggish.


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear Iran and Nigeria football teams,

You ruined the World Cup.

Fuck you, you monumental cunts.


----------



## Flame (Jun 17, 2014)

PEPE!








Pepe makes everything better.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 17, 2014)

GHAAAAANA won in my dreams.

dat first goal by dempsey tho, what was it, the 5th fastest goal in wc history?


----------



## Necron (Jun 17, 2014)

IIRC, the fastest goal is 9 seconds (just some trivia  )


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2014)

emigre said:


> Dear Iran and Nigeria football teams,
> 
> You ruined the World Cup.
> 
> Fuck you, you monumental cunts.


Yup, so glad I watched Game of Thrones final instead of that match, dunno why you even bothered really. Don't give a shit for any of those countries, would've watched Ghana-USA though. 



soulx said:


> GHAAAAANA won in my dreams.
> 
> dat first goal by dempsey tho, what was it, the 5th fastest goal in wc history?


The first touch of him is beautiful, immediately gives him a lot of pace and makes the defender wary, very well done, nice goal. 

Tonight FINALLY the Belgium game, the wait has been so so so long, 6 months since the qualification, and now we're finally here. Hoping for a win, Algeria seems like a tricky team but we should be able to handle this


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2014)

Well that sucked....
The disappointment after the first half can't be put in words. The hype in Belgium is gigantic, absolutely huge, and it would've been a disaster to see us lose against Algeria. 
Glad we pulled through though, very glad. Quality goals too, and well deserved, we were the team wanting to win.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 17, 2014)

Get in! Massive result, close to the next round.
Ochoa was unreal too.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 17, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Get in! Massive result, close to the next round.
> Ochoa was unreal too.


 
Ochoa was frankly awesome, one of those 'no bastard's getting past me tonight' games for him.
Brazil just not good enough though - not trying to put Mexico's performance down as you played great, but the hosts won't be winning against the likes of Germany if they play like that.....


----------



## Satangel (Jun 18, 2014)

Really disappointed Australia didn't win vs Holland, such a close game and the Ozzies deserved more. Excellent match to watch, both sides had a lot of chances, another great match!


----------



## Necron (Jun 18, 2014)

Can we please stop with these referees? He has only blown the whistle for Spain


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Taxi for Spain!


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2014)

> In desperate need for a goal
> Bring on Fernando Torres


----------



## joshstyle (Jun 18, 2014)

Goodbye 5PA1N


----------



## Necron (Jun 18, 2014)

Byebye Spain


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2014)

Spain were shit. The way they were playing, they couldn't score in a brothel.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 18, 2014)

emigre said:


> > In desperate need for a goal
> > Bring on Fernando Torres


 

Reminded me of our last world cup.  Needed a goal.....bring on Emile Heskey!


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 18, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Reminded me of our last world cup. Needed a goal.....bring on Emile Heskey!


Hah... only Torres is even worse....
Adios Espana! Way they played today I reckon Australia will beat em, without Cahill (by the way: Wot a strike that was!)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spain were simply shit. Lack of pace. The line up was bad to begin with. Xabi Alonso hardly had anything going in the first game and they still started with him


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 19, 2014)

So glad Spain's and Barcelona's dull possesion game is slowly dying, makes games boring more often than not, IMO. The praise it gets as being "beautiful" is also OTT, not letting the opponent play is not how football should be played. In a way it's no different than a Mourinho setup, takes the fun out of the game.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2014)

Goodbye Spain..... Goodbye best national team ever, goodbye. I expected way more, it's not like their players are ancient or they lost a lot of players in the past 4 years. 
Only Puyol is gone, surely can't be all him that carried the team. Just a terrible performance, and one I didn't expect at all.

Hoping for a completely changed line-up next Spain match, what's to lose? Give some younger/unknown players the chance to get a cap, to experience a World Cup.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Goodbye Spain..... Goodbye best national team ever, goodbye. I expected way more, it's not like their players are ancient or they lost a lot of players in the past 4 years.
> Only Puyol is gone, surely can't be all him that carried the team. Just a terrible performance, and one I didn't expect at all.
> 
> Hoping for a completely changed line-up next Spain match, what's to lose? Give some younger/unknown players the chance to get a cap, to experience a World Cup.


 

Spain for me just left to many better players on the bench.  After the howlers committed by Casillas in the first game, why didn't Reina play in the second.  Its not like he is a poor understudy, he is a world class keeper.  And Fabregas, how he sits on any bench and doesn't get a game is beyond me.

Anyone, more importantly, England tonight.  I'm resigned to the fact that we will get beaten again, so if we do get something, it will be a nice surprise! Either play Rooney in his preferred position though or drop him please!  He is useless on the left!


----------



## Flame (Jun 19, 2014)

for a start casillas is shit.... they should have played de Gea..

and koke..


and Mata


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Spain for me just left to many better players on the bench. After the howlers committed by Casillas in the first game, why didn't Reina play in the second. Its not like he is a poor understudy, he is a world class keeper. And Fabregas, how he sits on any bench and doesn't get a game is beyond me.
> 
> Anyone, more importantly, England tonight. I'm resigned to the fact that we will get beaten again, so if we do get something, it will be a nice surprise! Either play Rooney in his preferred position though or drop him please! He is useless on the left!


Del Bosque doesn't change teams so fast, simple. He has his team, the team that won everything, and if those guys want to play, they play.
If Casillas says he wants to play, he'll play. They only lost 1 match, just like they did in 2010, so they don't have to change anything yet.  



Flame said:


> for a start casillas is shit.... they should have played de Gea..
> 
> and koke..
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I would like de Gea too next game, since all is lost anyway, don't see any reason not to. He was injured yesterday though, so de Gea wasn't an option.
I wouldn't mind Koke/Mata in the next game, this really marks a new beginning for everyone in the selection to get a chance, there will be a lot of new players.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 19, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Anyone, more importantly, England tonight. I'm resigned to the fact that we will get beaten again, so if we do get something, it will be a nice surprise! Either play Rooney in his preferred position though or drop him please! He is useless on the left!


 
Shrek Mk2 with pubes for hair? Drop the overrated shite full stop! Seriously though, if Sterling can play on the left then fair enough shove him in the centre, but I'd pick Sterling over him in that position anyday as it is. Sterling needs to be on after the Italy match as he terrorized 'em.

Our chances tonight? Sounds like a stupid thing to say, but - we need to score more goals than they do . By that I mean our defense isn't that great, and we all know how much of a threat Suarez & Co are. Even if we're 2-0 up at half time, still attack, and maybe we can do it. Might end up a draw, don't think we'll lose (he says, crossing his fingers!!)


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Maaan, from an English perspective its so depressing how England just get worse and worse


----------



## Necron (Jun 19, 2014)

I hate Suarez, but those two goals were amazing. I wanted England to win though.
I guess what the media is saying that the cup won't leave South America is becoming true.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 20, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Maaan, from an English perspective its so depressing how England just get worse and worse


 
Gotta hand it to England. Even when they go to the World Cup with no expectations, they still manage to dissappoint. Respect


----------



## nonameboy (Jun 21, 2014)

go Ghana go go go


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 21, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Maaan, from an English perspective its so depressing how England just get worse and worse


Being a defender in the past (pub team only!  ), both goals Suarez scored were shocking.... Gary Cahill did a reasonable job all in all but Jagielka was feckin useless for both of em: the blame will always go on Stevie G for that 2nd but if Jagielka was stood in the right position (about 4 or 5 yards back) and thinking the same thing might happen like Suarez was it wouldn't have been a goal...
Footy is all about ifs and buts though, and "what'd have happened if..." is easy to say after the match..

Costa Rica already qualified from that group though, who'd have guessed that one eh??

Germany/Ghana a cracking 2nd half (we've had loads of great matches already tbh) - if Englands players had put half the effort the Ghana lads did in that 2nd half....


----------



## Necron (Jun 22, 2014)

Funny fact: in the 3rd round of matches, Group B plays before Group A, so Brazil knows who will be 1st and 2nd place in group B (matches are 1st of A vs 2nd of B and vice versa)


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 22, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Being a defender in the past (pub team only!  ), both goals Suarez scored were shocking.... Gary Cahill did a reasonable job all in all but Jagielka was feckin useless for both of em: the blame will always go on Stevie G for that 2nd but if Jagielka was stood in the right position (about 4 or 5 yards back) and thinking the same thing might happen like Suarez was it wouldn't have been a goal...
> Footy is all about ifs and buts though, and "what'd have happened if..." is easy to say after the match..
> 
> Costa Rica already qualified from that group though, who'd have guessed that one eh??
> ...


 


To be fair, I expected nothing more from the England team.  Whilst the premiership is the way that it is its only going to keep getting worse.  Too many English players that are carried in the league by much better foreign players.  So when they get together as a group to play for England, they don't have a clue nor the ability to do anything for themselves.

Annoyingly also, I follow the Championship more than the premiership, and there are more talented, more motivated players playing in the next league down.


----------



## Naridar (Jun 22, 2014)

Well, they wanted to play like Spain. Gotta watch what you wish for


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 22, 2014)

Portugal Vs. USA? Portugal.

Playing against USA is like giving a retard kid a chance to play even though you know you're going to win.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't even like NT football that much but this World Cup has been fucking fantastic. Football matches everyday with at least a crazy one per day is incredibly fun, KO stages are going to be crazy.
btw congrats Satangel! Nice to see Belgium doing great.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Portugal Vs. USA? Portugal.
> 
> Playing against USA is like giving a retard kid a chance to play even though you know you're going to win.


 
Right...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 23, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> go Ghana go go go


They were really impressive, the pace/mentality of some players was astounding. Great match to look at, again.



lufere7 said:


> I don't even like NT football that much but this World Cup has been fucking fantastic. Football matches everyday with at least a crazy one per day is incredibly fun, KO stages are going to be crazy.
> 
> btw congrats Satangel! Nice to see Belgium doing great.



Yeah this World Cup has been amazing, sooooooo many goals, if we keep this up this will be the WC with the most goals, ever. Amazing stuff, glad to be a part of it.
The hype in Belgium is unparallelled, truly, on match days so many people have their flags out, Fellaini wigs, paints, make-up, just amazing. This was where I'm watching all the Belgium games, central square of Bruges;






Just amazing really. 

I must be honest though, we can do so much better,


----------



## Necron (Jun 23, 2014)

Damn you Netherlands. Next time I'll make sure to break both of Roben's legs lol. And I didn't want to say it, but I'll do it anyway: please, get better referees.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 23, 2014)

Necron said:


> Damn you Netherlands. Next time I'll make sure to break both of Roben's legs lol. And I didn't want to say it, but I'll do it anyway: please, get better referees.


Oh yes plz, the referee was so annoying, so goddamn stupid/naive. Really ruined the match by taking all the pace out of the game, what a waste of 50 mins. Of course when I stop looking and start gaming, they score 2 times, of course. 
Even worse it's from the Netherlands but whatever, they have more quality so it's to be expected that they score at the end


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 23, 2014)

soulx said:


> Right...


 
Does America actually like Football? No. They prefer that Rugby: Extra Hard Edition and despise it by calling it the old outdated term "soccer" which shows how disrespectful they are towards Football.

I didn't even watch the entire game because US was involved, but didn't expect those American numbskulls knew how to play Football.

By the way, I'm not hating on Americans it's just that Football isn't what they're good at or welcomed.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2014)

Clean win for Brazil


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jun 23, 2014)

ShawnTRods said:


> Clean win for Brazil


 
Well, Brasil is amongst the best Football teams in the world so that's without a doubt.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 23, 2014)

That was a great game, too bad the referee murdered us throughout the group, with better referees we would have topped the group.


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2014)

england out... Italy out... But

the Italy vs Uruguay game had a _bite_ to it....


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 24, 2014)

What on earth was Suarez doing.  This is now the third time.  Surely they have to really throw the book at him.  Can't see Liverpool keeping him now either so that "should" be the last of him in the Premiership.  What an absolute tool!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2014)

Say what you want about Suarez but you can't deny he has taste for victory.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jun 24, 2014)

To be fair to Suarez as well, he must have some standards.  He didn't bite any of the England players the other night so he obviously doesn't like the taste of shit


----------



## Satangel (Jun 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Well, Brasil is amongst the best Football teams in the world so that's without a doubt.


Yup, and with the best team out of the tournament already (Spain), it's going to be hard for anyone to stop them. The way Neymar played yesterday, just amazing. So relaxed, everything he tried succeeded, wonderful.


kristianity77 said:


> What on earth was Suarez doing. This is now the third time. Surely they have to really throw the book at him. Can't see Liverpool keeping him now either so that "should" be the last of him in the Premiership. What an absolute tool!


I don't know if Liverpool will sell him, but I've given up on him now. 3 times the charm I guess, unacceptable


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2014)

Luis Suarez is banned from all football for four months and from international football for nine matches.

FIFA IS A JOKE!


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 26, 2014)

Flame said:


> Luis Suarez is banned from all football for four months and from international football for nine matches.
> 
> FIFA IS A JOKE!


You mean because the ban is too short right? You can't bite a football player 3 friggin times and expect to get away with it, it's ridiculous, the ban is more than deserved IMO.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## lufere7 (Jun 26, 2014)

soulx said:


>


Piers Morgan is an absolute disgrace, it's embarassing he's an Arsenal fan, no one likes him, not even us. Watch him ignore he even said that, he's done it quite a few times.


----------



## Flame (Jun 26, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> You mean because the ban is too short right? You can't bite a football player 3 friggin times and expect to get away with it, it's ridiculous, the ban is more than deserved IMO.


 

It should have been 2 years at least.

and piers morgan is a fucking tool.

_AND_!

Man Utd sign Ander Herrera!

















GET IN!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2014)

AND Belgium proceed to the next round, by playing awful and still getting 9/9! Never happened before, this is too easy! World Cup 2014 winners confirmed!!


----------



## Flame (Jun 27, 2014)

Luke Shaw a Man United Player.









VIDAL OR POGBA NEXT PLOX.


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2014)

£25M for Llanakjdakfsjkla and £30M for Shaw is fucking insane. When did Llaafnjdkhskhjfdlala ever look like a £25M player?


----------



## Flame (Jun 28, 2014)

emigre said:


> £25M for Llanakjdakfsjkla and £30M for Shaw is fucking insane. When did Llaafnjdkhskhjfdlala ever look like a £25M player?


 
when did Andy Carroll look like a £35M player? that is Liverpool for you.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2014)

emigre said:


> £25M for Llanakjdakfsjkla and £30M for Shaw is fucking insane. When did Llaafnjdkhskhjfdlala ever look like a £25M player?


30M for Shaw is a very solid deal, honestly. Young, English and international, 30 million is a big amount but it can pay off. He'll easily stay for 10 years+, like Ferdinand did after his very hefty transfer sum. And we didn't mind it one bit, if you're safe in that position for the next 10+ years, it's an awesome deal.

Chili, you deserved better!!


----------



## VMM (Jun 29, 2014)

Satangel said:


> *Yup, and with the best team out of the tournament already (Spain)*, it's going to be hard for anyone to stop them. The way Neymar played yesterday, just amazing. So relaxed, everything he tried succeeded, wonderful.


 
Is this a joke?
Spain was humiliated by Brazil in Confederacy Cup.
Netherlands, Germany, Colombia, Uruguay, Brazil, Argentina, Belgium and Chile are playing a lot better than what Spain have shown in this World Cup.
Spain Team is already old for football players, theey can't keep the high level to play with the best teams in the world cup,
it's time to rennovate their team.


----------



## emigre (Jun 29, 2014)

Harsh on Mexica go.


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 29, 2014)

FUCK OFF robben you diving cunt. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2014)

HAHAHA they won!!


----------



## VMM (Jun 29, 2014)

Same as Brazil's game, the winner wasn't the best playing team in this Mexico x Netherlands.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2014)

VMM said:


> Is this a joke?
> Spain was humiliated by Brazil in Confederacy Cup.
> Netherlands, Germany, Colombia, Uruguay, Brazil, Argentina, Belgium and Chile are playing a lot better than what Spain have shown in this World Cup.
> Spain Team is already old for football players, theey can't keep the high level to play with the best teams in the world cup,
> it's time to rennovate their team.


Spain is, on paper, still the best team out there, most complete and the best 23. They aren't that old either, nothing exceptional. Iniesta is 30 years old, how is that old?


lufere7 said:


> FUCK OFF robben you diving cunt. Heartbreaking.


That penalty wasn't a dive.... Fully deserved win, they should've gotten another penalty too in the first half. A shame, I really wanted Mexico to win, but Holland was just better.... Too bad


----------



## VMM (Jun 29, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Spain is, on paper, still the best team out there, most complete and the best 23.


 
There is no such thing as on paper, or they play well, or they don't.
They were already the best team out there, no wonder they got South Africa World Cup,
but with the current elimination in this World Cup, and the catastrophic result against Brazil in Confederacy Cup,
we can already say they are no more the best team, not even close as well.



Satangel said:


> They aren't that old either, nothing exceptional. Iniesta is 30 years old, how is that old?


 
For a football player, 30 years is already old, also, if you take a look at the age of the Team members, the youngest is 24.
Xavi is 34, David Villa is 32, Xabi Allonso is 32, Fernando Torres is 30.
With everything known, we can actually say it's an already aged team.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 29, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> FUCK OFF robben you diving cunt. Heartbreaking.


Someone's salty, that was a clear penalty.


----------



## emigre (Jun 29, 2014)

Costa Rica vs Greece.

Did anyone every expect this at the start of the tournament?


----------



## lufere7 (Jun 29, 2014)

soulx said:


> Someone's salty, that was a clear penalty.


Come on, there was contact, I'm not debating that, but contact=/=penalty. Robben should NOT be falling for that, if you've played football you should know that, and wheter you think it was a pen or not, his reaction is frankly disgusting, he's acting like he was shot ffs, you can't see that and tell me it's good for the game. But whatever, I don't feel like debating about it, we're out and that's that, but Robben being a diving cunt is an undeniable fac, he even admitted to diving in the first half. And he did this shit in the second half:




If we're going by the rulebook Robben should've been out for 2 yellows for diving.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2014)

VMM said:


> There is no such thing as on paper, or they play well, or they don't.
> They were already the best team out there, no wonder they got South Africa World Cup,
> but with the current elimination in this World Cup, and the catastrophic result against Brazil in Confederacy Cup,
> we can already say they are no more the best team, not even close as well.
> ...


 
David Villa almost won the CL this season, right until the 92th minute. Xabi Alonso won the CL. On top of that they acquired Diego Costa, and only lost Puyol since the last World Cup. Spain won everything past season, EL and CL, and players of the Spanish selection performed really well, both in the league and in Europe. 
Only Xavi had a lesser season, still playing 27 matches with Barcelona though.  
They just aren't old, not by a long shot. There are other reasons that they failed, a combination of not putting the best 11 on the pitch (Mata/Villa/Torres come to mind), not having the motivation to stand up after the crushing defeat vs Holland, bad luck, ....


----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2014)

Satangel said:


> David Villa almost won the CL this season, right until the 92th minute. Xabi Alonso won the CL. On top of that they acquired Diego Costa, and only lost Puyol since the last World Cup. Spain won everything past season, EL and CL, and players of the Spanish selection performed really well, both in the league and in Europe.
> Only Xavi had a lesser season, still playing 27 matches with Barcelona though.
> They just aren't old, not by a long shot. There are other reasons that they failed, a combination of not putting the best 11 on the pitch (Mata/Villa/Torres come to mind), not having the motivation to stand up after the crushing defeat vs Holland, bad luck, ....


 

Torres best?

Torres is shite.


----------



## emigre (Jun 30, 2014)

If Torres was a horse, he would have been made into glue a long time ago.


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2014)

I feel ripped off Argentina- Switzerland didn't go to penalties.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2014)

Howard fucking saving this team. Don't know why Bradley's still on, he's been just horrible defensively.

And into extra time.

*edit:* and RIP.






*edit 2:* 2-1! Green! Holy fuck, this match.

*edit 3:* entertaining as hell match, us may be out but goddamn did they bring it in the second half of extra time.


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2014)

credit to the yanks for getting back into this


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2014)

Decided to look up Canada's qualifying run and oh wow



This is beyond pathetic.






...2018 maybe?


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2014)

WE DID IT YESSSSSS. FULLY deserved thanks De Bruyne, what a hero 
Really, De Bruyne, favourite player and THE best one in the qualifiers for our team. Superb attitude too, great. We should've scored 5 times minimum but winning is winning, bring on Messi!!!!


----------



## natkoden (Jul 5, 2014)

neymar: bubye


----------



## VMM (Jul 5, 2014)

natkoden said:


> neymar: bubye


 
That colombian motherfucker didn't even receive a yellow card.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 5, 2014)

VMM said:


> That colombian motherfucker didn't even receive a yellow card.


 
lol

brasil played dirty the whole match, that spaniard was a joke, overlooked some heavy shit

but yeah, colombia got very very uneasy and started playing rough


----------



## dekuleon (Jul 5, 2014)

We will not win this cup, sadly.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2014)

natkoden said:


> lol
> 
> brasil played dirty the whole match, that spaniard was a joke, overlooked some heavy shit
> 
> but yeah, colombia got very very uneasy and started playing rough


Yup, clearly FIFA has given instructions not to give a lot of cards, since that could really hinder/ruin the chances for some teams. It was visible in the previous match too, Germany vs France. Muller did so many fouls, should've been punished with a yellow card, but nope.

Very impressive Brazil yesterday, just not the way we remember Brazil (jogo bonito).


----------



## VMM (Jul 5, 2014)

natkoden said:


> lol
> 
> *brasil played dirty the whole match*, that spaniard was a joke, overlooked some heavy shit
> 
> but yeah, colombia got very very uneasy and started playing rough


 
WTF are you talking about? Brazil played fair and square, made a good game,
and proceeded to the semi-final with all the merits.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Jul 5, 2014)

Brazil did play a good game.. Let's Go Brazil Woot


----------



## natkoden (Jul 5, 2014)

VMM said:


> WTF are you talking about? Brazil played fair and square, made a good game,
> and proceeded to the semi-final with all the merits.


 
sure mate...


----------



## VMM (Jul 5, 2014)

natkoden said:


> sure mate...


Tell me, why do you think they played dirty?


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2014)

VMM said:


> Tell me, why do you think they played dirty?


 

They made 31 fouls 

It was a pretty damn dirty match.


----------



## VMM (Jul 5, 2014)

emigre said:


> They made 31 fouls
> 
> It was a pretty damn dirty match.


 
Many fouls =/= Playing dirty


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2014)

Fucking hell, bring on Tim Krul for penalties!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2014)

emigre said:


> Fucking hell, bring on Tim Krul for penalties!


What a scumbag move from van Gaal, but I don't mind. Come on Costa Rica!


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2014)

Satangel said:


> What a scumbag move from van Gaal, but I don't mind. Come on Costa Rica!


 

Well it did work in the end.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2014)

emigre said:


> Well it did work in the end.


The look on Cilessen his face was priceless. I really don't want Holland to be world champ, really don't want it


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 5, 2014)

VMM said:


> Many fouls =/= Playing dirty


 
Hah, Fernandinho should've been sent off 5 times over, the dirty bastard...... (rest of the team weren't half as bad I'll admit)



Satangel said:


> The look on Cilessen his face was priceless. I really don't want Holland to be world champ, really don't want it


Says Captain Obvious the Belgium lad , that's like VMM here saying he doesn't want Argentina to win it...

What a shite 95%/psycho 5% match that was! Swapping keepers for the penalties, fukks sake I'd never thought I'd have seen that one!
Brazil, Germany, Argentina, Holland...... I'd love to see a Brazil Holland final, but can't help feeling it'll be the other two...


----------



## VMM (Jul 6, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Says Captain Obvious the Belgium lad , that's like VMM here saying he doesn't want Argentina to win it...


 
To say the truth, I'd like to see Argentina beating Holland if Brazil beats Germany,
that would make a final of utmost epic proportions.
Beating Argentina in the final would make this World Cup the most memorable to every Brazilian citizen,
but if we lost against Argentina on the final would be a tragedy even bigger than Maracanasso,
when Brazil lost the final to Uruguay in the World Cup of 1950 that happened in Brazil.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ugggh can't believe I'll have to stomach either Argentina or Holland on the final, let's hope Germany is up to it, don't feel too hopeful of Brazil beating neither on the final.


----------



## Flame (Jul 6, 2014)

Van Gaal the genius!


Satangel dont you support Man Utd? you gonna need to get used to his ways.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> Van Gaal the genius!
> 
> Satangel dont you support Man Utd? you gonna need to get used to his ways.


Yessir I am. From the online reactions everyone is very happy with Van Gaal and are *really* looking forward to the next season. His reactions, his interviews, his changes, next season is going to be so entertaining. 
Can't be worse than last season, right guys? 




VMM said:


> To say the truth, I'd like to see Argentina beating Holland if Brazil beats Germany,
> that would make a final of utmost epic proportions.
> Beating Argentina in the final would make this World Cup the most memorable to every Brazilian citizen,
> but if we lost against Argentina on the final would be a tragedy even bigger than Maracanasso,
> ...



Oh yes this plz. Argentina - Brazil final, Argentina wins. And then watch fucking hell erupt


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2014)

Absolutely EMBARASSING for Brazil. 0-4 and it's only the first half.

edit: lord have mercy, i'm actually feeling sorry for the brazilian fans at this point.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2014)

GG BRAZIL!!
0-5...


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2014)

Brazilian civic society is going to completely disintegrate isn't it?


----------



## Coto (Jul 8, 2014)

Goes to show worldwide, preparation and training is what a team is made of.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

Van Gaal is going to need to pull a rabbit from the hat against the Germans... bloody hell.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2014)

emigre said:


> Brazilian civic society is going to completely disintegrate isn't it?


 
Of course, there are already some people on the streets yelling about the game......
I hope something like the Danganronpa´s Incident happens here :3


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

this came to mind.






but why are the fans boooing fred... maybe how about booing your defense.


----------



## emigre (Jul 8, 2014)

Brazil got F'd in the A.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 8, 2014)

Is it true that police told Germany fans to stay inside the stadium until they could be escorted out?

By the way, that goalkeeper, what a monster. He didn't deserve to get that goal.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

neymar approves this score.


----------



## ßleck (Jul 8, 2014)

emigre said:


> Brazil got F'd in the A.


 






Such a sad thing to watch. Holland is still gonna win though in the finals.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 8, 2014)

Damn, Hitler did a good job training the German team.....


----------



## gabriel1073 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Damn, Hitler did a good job training the German team.....


 

the irony in this post you know how Hitler is brought up every time Germany is brought up. now every time Brazil is brought up... the lucky number 7 is going to be brought up.

stay classy weavile001


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 9, 2014)

Poor Brazil..... Congratulation to German! Waiting for Argentina VS Netherlands on tomorrow.


----------



## emigre (Jul 9, 2014)

FAO: Brazilian tempers, are you guys still alive or have you topped youselves?


----------



## Flame (Jul 9, 2014)

Yo Brazil how much did you lose this game by?


----------



## natkoden (Jul 9, 2014)

emigre said:


> FAO: Brazilian tempers, are you guys still alive or have you topped youselves?


 
lol

where is VMM?


----------



## VMM (Jul 9, 2014)

natkoden said:


> lol
> 
> where is VMM?


 
I'm right here.
I did already know Brazil's team wasn't very good, that there were players that weren't playing all they could,
that it did not compare with Brazil's older teams, Germany and Holland;
but damn, I never expected Brazil to be completely humiliated by Germany the way it was.
This match just proves how outdated is Brazil's football.
Felipão just proved how amateurish he is as a coach,
there is no techinique, he doesn't pratice any moves with the players,
the only thing he does is cheer for the players.
Even when he should make a substitution he didn't,
he did it when it was already too late, in the start of the second half.
He shouldn't have escalated Bernard and he should made de substitutions right after Germany second goal.

The worst thing is, there is no perspective for a better future,
most Brazil trainers are like Felipão and CBF is ruled by old people that
know nothing about how modern football works.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 9, 2014)

I Knew it!!!


----------



## VMM (Jul 9, 2014)

weavile001 said:


> Damn, Hitler did a good job training the German team.....


----------



## dekuleon (Jul 9, 2014)

I expected Brazil to loose, but not this shame!!
I was sure we would loose to Germany.
Anyway, I don't like football so much! 

I just think Luís Fabiano, Káká and Ronaldinho Gaúcho should be there.


----------



## nasune (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you Argentina for winning. And no, I'm not being sarcastic here. We really did not deserve to win that one.  (God damn it those Jackasses on our team pissed me off)


----------



## natkoden (Jul 10, 2014)

nasune said:


> Thank you Argentina for winning. And no, I'm not being sarcastic here. We really did not deserve to win that one. (God damn it those Jackasses on our team pissed me off)


 
beat brazil, plz


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 10, 2014)

Look likes Malaysian MP, *Bung Muktar Radin*, a member from United Malay National Organization (UMNO) from Kinabatangan, Sabah, was hails to German World Cup by praising *HITLER*! Information are here!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...hails-german-world-cup-win-by-praising-hitler

Anyway, congratulation to Argentina for winning semi final before facing Germany soon.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 10, 2014)

Honestly don't care about who wins the final anymore, both can win IMHO. Germany definitely deserve it, based on their previous performances in World Cups/Euro Cups. 
But Messi man, Messi deserves it just as much for me. It'll end the discussion of who's the best footballer ever, that one trophy will settle it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2014)

2-nil already, horrible defending, yep this is Brazil alright.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 12, 2014)

Glad to see that clown David Luiz getting shown up, I still can't believe chelsea got 50m for him, one of the most ridiculous transfers ever, there must be some FFP shenanigans going on there.
Feel bad for the Brazilian tho, they seem like nice people, seeing so many fans cry on the 7-1 was kinda heartbreaking.


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Glad to see that clown David Luiz getting shown up, I still can't believe chelsea got 50m for him, one of the most ridiculous transfers ever, there must be some FFP shenanigans going on there.
> Feel bad for the Brazilian tho, they seem like nice people, seeing so many fans cry on the 7-1 was kinda heartbreaking.


 

No it wasn't, it was fucking hilarious.


----------



## mcopo (Jul 12, 2014)

"We" (by we I mean the football players) deserved that. We were lucky. So far, our opponents were above average at best, and the crossbar saved our asses at the end of the match against Chile. Germany was the first big team we faced in the whole world cup. But it was good to be beaten by that much. I hope the team learns with that!

Now today's defeat was a shame just because the referee sucked. We would definetly lose even with a better referee, but not by 3x0.

I just hope Argentina wins now... better a South American than an European (nothing against you guys ). Then I'll have to wait 4 years to like football again.


----------



## emigre (Jul 13, 2014)

Decent gaem so far, gotta laugh at Higuain there.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh great! Argentina was too close for goal, but is offside.... 

Currently watching final World Cup aired on Astro right now!


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Another penalty shootout is on the way....


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Another penalty shootout is on the way....


No man, way too many chances so far, way too many. Surprised with Argentina, Messi is on his level!


----------



## emigre (Jul 13, 2014)

Close from Messi there!

If the quality is going to be like this, I'd like this to go into extra time.


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 13, 2014)

I really dont know who I want to win this.  Its like having a choice of who to babysit your kids.  Rolf Harris or the McCanns


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Satangel said:


> No man, way too many chances so far, way too many. Surprised with Argentina, Messi is on his level!


 
 Too many chances... but damn! They're all being wasted! The game is good so far though!


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Funny thing is that Ronaldo is commenting on this game here. And the narrator keeps reminding of the 7x1 and the new record set by Klose.

Oh, and here comes overtime...


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2014)

Amazing the chances we're still seeing, the stamina on these guys, well done.


----------



## emigre (Jul 13, 2014)

Ref had a complete Howard Webb there.

And Germany score!!!


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Holy s*** GOAL!!

Another four times winner... it's happening


----------



## kristianity77 (Jul 13, 2014)

I really like what one of the pundits said regarding penalities and extra time in football matches.  He said that the penalty shootout should take place after 90 minutes and then extra time is played.  If the score is still the same after 120, then the penalty winner goes through.  Would certainly open up the extra 30 minutes one way or another.


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Decisive free kick now... Go Argentina!!!


----------



## emigre (Jul 13, 2014)

tension with this free kick


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Reminded me of Baggio's missed shot...


----------



## Coto (Jul 13, 2014)

good job germany!!


----------



## natkoden (Jul 13, 2014)

Referee was a joke

fuck this sport


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 13, 2014)

We have 3 WC winners! 
Now let's get Khedira and make it 4.


----------



## mcopo (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats Germany!
Now Brazil shoud really really really prepare for the next world cup... chances of a new five times winner are getting bigger!


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 13, 2014)

Messi getting the Player of the tourney is a joke, quite a few players deserved it more than him.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 14, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Messi getting the Player of the tourney is a joke, quite a few players deserved it more than him.


messi es un pecho frio


----------



## natkoden (Jul 14, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> messi es un pecho frio


 
So obvious people would start to criticize Messi, Higuain and Sabella.

Anti futbol.


----------



## lufere7 (Jul 14, 2014)

"Pecho frio" might be a bit too much, but I do agree there's something wrong with him this last year or so. It's like he can't run as much as before, that game against Atletico on the CL was embarassing, I reckon he's not fully fit, he needs a rest. But it still speaks volumes of his quality that he still carried Argentina for a few games, I just think the golden ball is too much.
btw Sabella's face always looks like he's on the verge of tears.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2014)

ROLL ON THE NEW SEASON MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess Man Utd are continuing last season's form


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 29, 2014)

Old and probably past it I know, but for my team, this is probably the biggest signing we have ever made!


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2014)

Where have all the Man United fans gone?


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2014)

WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE! WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!


----------



## Smuff (Aug 30, 2014)

emigre said:


> Where have all the Man United fans gone?


 
I'm still here lurking 





emigre said:


> WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE! WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!


 
Let me know how that works out for you come May.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont know which Manchester club to laugh at the most today.  but i'll stick with the red side, because lets be honest....thats way funnier!


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2014)

Smuff said:


> Let me know how that works out for you come May.


 

Ninth place is ours


----------



## lufere7 (Aug 30, 2014)

The United situation is hilarious, mostly because of all the "Van Genius" wankfest, but also because all the Van Gaal-Moyes pictures are great.


----------



## emigre (Aug 30, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> The United situation is hilarious, mostly because of all the "Van Genius" wankfest, but also because all the Van Gaal-Moyes pictures are great.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

to all the people who have been wondering where all the Man Utd fans are.


we have been busy listening to Man Utd signing [south american commentary] Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel *FALCAO*! [/south american commentary]


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> to all the people who have been wondering where all the Man Utd fans are.
> 
> 
> we have been busy listening to Man Utd signing [south american commentary] Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel Radamel FALCAO! [/south american commentary]


 
And Blind, oh yes plz :3

Our attack is glorious, just glorious. Di Maria AND Falcao, wow
Our defence is bad, just bad. Really curious how this'll work out, our current defence is just not worthy of PL. 
Attack wins games, defence wins titles


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 1, 2014)

The thing is, United getting Di Maria and Falcao is the equivalent of giving somebody who needs heart surgery fake tits. Looks nice, but it isn't whats needed.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

Satangel said:


> And Blind, oh yes plz :3
> 
> Our attack is glorious, just glorious. Di Maria AND Falcao, wow
> Our defence is bad, just bad. Really curious how this'll work out, our current defence is just not worthy of PL.
> Attack wins games, defence wins titles


 

We probably would have got vidal but because of his injury man utd didnt want to take a chance. with hummels his one of those weird ones who doesnt care about money and loves his club.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> We probably would have got vidal but because of his injury man utd didnt want to take a chance. with hummels his one of those weird ones who doesnt care about money and loves his club.


 
Hummels man, would've been great. Goddamnit :'(


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is, United getting Di Maria and Falcao is the equivalent of giving somebody who needs heart surgery fake tits. Looks nice, but it isn't whats needed.


 
you copied that from twitter. copy cat.

but we are setting the foundation for the CL next year.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> you copied that from from twitter. copy cat.
> 
> but we are setting the foundation *roof *for the CL next year.


FTFY


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 1, 2014)

Man Utd will fare better when the manager stops with the "3 at the back" tactic.  Thats fine if you have 3 world class defenders, but united defence at the moment is mediocre at best.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Man Utd will fare better when the manager stops with the "3 at the back" tactic. Thats fine if you have 3 world class defenders, but united defence at the moment is mediocre at best.




we gave you Nick Powell (loan) and Tom Lawrence (dont know what)... to help you fight relegation...





your welcome.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> we gave you Nick Powell (loan) and Tom Lawrence (dont know what)... to help you fight relegation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

If you know your stuff about football you'd know that we will probably do OK anyway.  We probably edged Arsenal at the weekend as we had by far the most clean cut chances.  We were the better side V Chelsea but got done towards the end and we were the better side V Everton.  Cambiasso isn't a mug either although he is a lot older.  

We won't go down, mid table finish for us.


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> If you know your stuff about football you'd know that we will probably do OK anyway. We probably edged Arsenal at the weekend as we had by far the most clean cut chances. We were the better side V Chelsea but got done towards the end and we were the better side V Everton. Cambiasso isn't a mug either although he is a lot older.
> 
> We won't go down, mid table finish for us.


 
Im a Dr. Prof. in Football and to think you going to finish mid table so easily is like me thinking we(Man Utd) going to win the CL this year.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 1, 2014)

Flame said:


> Im a Dr. Prof. in Football and to think you going to finish mid table so easily is like me thinking we(Man Utd) going to win the CL this year.


 
Well, 3 games in and we have the same points as you do.  We did our points though via playing Everton, Chelsea and Arsenal.   You did your points via Swansea, Burnley and Sunderland.  I'd argue that our start was "slightly" more diffcult


----------



## Flame (Sep 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Well, 3 games in and we have the same points as you do. We did our points though via playing Everton, Chelsea and Arsenal. You did your points via Swansea, Burnley and Sunderland. I'd argue that our start was "slightly" more diffcult


 
lets just say let the football gods be kind to your and my team this season.


----------



## pwsincd (Sep 1, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> The thing is, United getting Di Maria and Falcao is the equivalent of giving somebody who needs heart surgery fake tits. Looks nice, but it isn't whats needed.


 


lol quote theft.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 1, 2014)

pwsincd said:


> lol quote theft.


 

But it was such a good one!


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welbeck....... meh I say, hope he pulls off a Sturridge but I really doubt it, still better than Sanogo upfront for 4 months I guess.
Dissapointing window, started promising, but out of the 2 gaping holes in the squad (CF, CM) one was filled with an average player and the other is still a glaring weak spot.
Top 4 again I guess, unless one or two players have a breakthrough season.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2014)

lufere7 said:


> Welbeck....... meh I say, hope he pulls off a Sturridge but I really doubt it, still better than Sanogo upfront for 4 months I guess.
> Dissapointing window, started promising, but out of the 2 gaping holes in the squad (CF, CM) one was filled with an average player and the other is still a glaring weak spot.
> Top 4 again I guess, unless one or two players have a breakthrough season.


 










welbeck is okay man... it could have been rickie lambert man.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 12, 2014)

Vs QPR, surely we'll snatch the 3 points now?


----------



## emigre (Sep 12, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Vs QPR, surely we'll snatch the 3 points now?


 

The same could be said about Swansea, Sunderland, MK Dons and Burnley...


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2014)

emigre said:


> The same could be said about Swansea, Sunderland, MK Dons and Burnley...


 
haven’t you heard we have Radamel Falcaoooo now....


----------



## Satangel (Sep 14, 2014)

4-0 Baby. 4-0


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 14, 2014)

Top 4 battle will be intense this year, 5 teams that "should" be on the 4 CL spots and then you have Tottenham and Everton that will also compete for the spots. Crazy.


----------



## Flame (Sep 15, 2014)

Ronaldo approves the 4 -0 score









SO DO I


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 21, 2014)

Where all dem Man U Fans? 

Up the foxes!!!


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 21, 2014)

Flame said:


> we gave you Nick Powell (loan) and Tom Lawrence (dont know what)... to help you fight relegation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for lending us those players in our fight for relegation 

and thanks for letting us score 5 past you today, your generosity is second to none


----------



## emigre (Sep 21, 2014)

I remember when Man Utd were good.


----------



## lufere7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pretty much the perfect set of results this weekend. we won, everyone fighting for top 4 didn't. Hope Van Gaal pulls off a Barcelona, when he almost relegated them 
Leicester are impressive btw, draws against everton and us and putting 5 past united. Cheers kristianity!  (Now beat Chelsea)


----------



## rckstr7 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice.. Thread is sticky'd nowJust wanna say exactly 1 month till the msn trio plays


----------



## Satangel (Oct 7, 2014)

emigre said:


> I remember when Man Utd were good.


 
Well you'd have some serious issues if you can't remember 2012 and before that, that's for sure.

Also rckstr7, new account  ? Welcome back


----------



## rckstr7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Well you'd have some serious issues if you can't remember 2012 and before that, that's for sure.
> 
> Also rckstr7, new account  ? Welcome back


Yeah,


----------



## rckstr7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> Ronaldo approves the 4 -0 score
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That pic is fake


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2014)

rckstr7 said:


> That pic is fake


 


yeah i know.... im a con man.


JUST LIKE YOU! we all know the real member rcokstar99 past away.. may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 14, 2014)

rckstr7 said:


> Yeah, can't remember my details at all or the details for the email I used. Seems kinda dead here tbh  2 posts in 17 days


 
Yeah, I dunno, hardly check the 'Temp anymore, once or twice weekly, not more. I just don't have any Nintendo consoles left, and all I play is LoL anyway. Hardly anything else, for the past 2 years. No LoL community here too so fuck it


----------



## rckstr7 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## rckstr7 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Satangel (Oct 19, 2014)

rckstr7 said:


> same.. i don't touch nintendo consoles apart from a few weeks when the new pokemon games are out. I just play ultimate team on fifa 15 xbox one.. it's so addictive


Ugh I feel sick just thinking about giving money to EA Sports, holy shit they are a bad company that overprices their products. So annoying really, can't support them anymore. Fun games though, but better enjoyed for free.


rckstr7 said:


> 10 Years of the GOAT. Hopefully 10 more to come.


Not bad, not bad at all! Really think CR07 could've done better if he was earlier in the Primera Division though, it's hard to say really. That 2011-2012 season wtf :o


----------



## emigre (Nov 9, 2014)

WE BEAT ARSENAL!!!

WE ARE FIFTH IN THE LEAGUE! WE ARE FIFTH IN THE LEAGUE!!!

RETURN OF THE SIG


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2014)

this week worked very well for Man Utd.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2014)

Flame said:


> this week worked very well for Man Utd.


 
Defence still so so weak


----------



## Flame (Nov 12, 2014)

Satangel said:


> Defence still so so weak


 
hopefully in January they sort that out.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 13, 2014)

Flame said:


> hopefully in January they sort that out.


Hopefully yeah, we can forget Hummels but surely there are other names for sale. Maybe Piqué?

& Courtois is sooooooooo good holy shit, he really saved our ass vs Iceland.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2014)

How the fuck did we draw with Belgium?


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal...

HAHAHAHA.


Liverpool

HAHAHAHA.


good times.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2014)

emigre said:


> How the fuck did we draw with Belgium?


 
We're not scoring enough and just not enough inspiration when DeBruyne is not having a good day. You guys did really well to keep him out of the game, he's the one that drives this team, not Hazard. 
Was just a boring match really, not precise enough in the passing too.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Thanks for lending us those players in our fight for relegation


 


how is Leicester's relegation battle going?


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 2, 2014)

Flame said:


> how is Leicester's relegation battle going?


 

Awful.  I know we are only a third of the way through the season but we are all but down already.  Absolutely no fight or quality in our team whatsoever.  They burnt themselves out for the year putting 5 past Man U earlier in the season.  Thats destined to be our only high point of a miserable season! lol


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2014)

kristianity77 said:


> Awful. I know we are only a third of the way through the season but we are all but down already. Absolutely no fight or quality in our team whatsoever. They burnt themselves out for the year putting 5 past Man U earlier in the season. Thats destined to be our only high point of a miserable season! lol


 


let that be a lesson.... never put five past Man Utd or the football gods will jinx you.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 14, 2014)

Today is MU vs Liverpool! Who will win? Time for watch it on TV right now!


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2014)

AsPika2219 said:


> Today is MU vs Liverpool! Who will win? Time for watch it on TV right now!


 

Man Utd will win.... or wait... they did.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flame said:


> Man Utd will win.... or wait... they did.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


That's right! MU almost win on the year!!!  Sometimes got lost, depend on the player itself!


----------



## Flame (Dec 15, 2014)

de gea was immense today....

 #ThingsDeGeaCouldSave is trending atm


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2015)

IN B4 Southampton massacre us.


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2015)

Finally some one post a new post.

As no one will post any thing new again.. I'll edit this again and again. With new thoughts.

Come on swansea!!!!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 1, 2015)

https://vine.co/v/Otpi3JXd2Og

This beautiful man  

! ZOUMA ZOUMA ZOUMA !


----------



## emigre (Feb 1, 2015)

Holy shit! We actually won!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm pretty much done with the 'temp, nothing personal. My interests have just moved on, I'm a big PC gamer and frankly, there's not enough animo for PC Games. 

Still a big Club Brugge fan though (and soccer in general), and this season we're actually doing outstanding! Hopefully we keep it up


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 2, 2015)

https://twitter.com/VfLWolfsburg_EN/status/562301847445458944 

:'(


----------



## Satangel (Feb 11, 2015)

2Hack said:


> https://twitter.com/VfLWolfsburg_EN/status/562301847445458944
> 
> :'(


 
Wolfsburg is fucking loaded. Great transfer, again, but they really are funded a great deal by VW it seems. Don't know, think that's kinda sad tbh


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 12, 2015)

Satangel said:


> Wolfsburg is fucking loaded. Great transfer, again, but they really are funded a great deal by VW it seems. Don't know, think that's kinda sad tbh


 
well, it would be pretty insane to compete with Bayern otherwise. The Bayern squad is simply filthy with the amt of skilled players they've got.





Satangel said:


> I'm pretty much done with the 'temp, nothing personal. My interests have just moved on, I'm a big PC gamer and frankly, there's not enough animo for PC Games.
> 
> Still a big Club Brugge fan though (and soccer in general), and this season we're actually doing outstanding! Hopefully we keep it up


Oh wow, you guys are top of the table, well done  I wanted to watch Kylian play for Zult Waregem but he is always on the bench  That's the only Belgian Pro League I ever watch tbh.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 14, 2015)

2Hack said:


> well, it would be pretty insane to compete with Bayern otherwise. The Bayern squad is simply filthy with the amt of skilled players they've got.
> Oh wow, you guys are top of the table, well done  I wanted to watch Kylian play for Zult Waregem but he is always on the bench  That's the only Belgian Pro League I ever watch tbh.


 
I'm all for competition, but I can't support teams that get such massive amounts of money from 1 person or 1 company. I hate teams like Chelsea that just get millions upon millions to do as they please and are able to compete with much better run clubs . Beat Bayern in a fair way, not via such cheating.

Yeah top of the table, still a loooooong way to go though, gonna be super tense I think, really scared of Anderlecht. Yeah Kylian has very little playtime, from the little we've seen he seems to prefer the same spot as Eden Hazard on the field, but just lacks the blistering speed and dribble from his older brother. It's very early to call it but I think he's much less talented than his 2 older brothers.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 22, 2015)

Premier League Live! Current score is....

LIVERPOOL (0) vs MANCHESTER UNITED (1)

still on going right now! Keep watch this sport! 

I watch it on Fox Sports (Astro).


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 22, 2015)

New score! MU -2 Liverpool - 0



*UPDATE!*

Liverpool got 1 score! Nice!

MU 2 Liverpool 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2015)

Brenton Rodgers is a football genius.






Hahahahaha...

Come on 2nd spot.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 24, 2015)

Hahaha see de Gea just chilling apparently, what a bloke (y)


----------



## Flame (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like Manuel Pellegrini is gonna get the sack.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 13, 2015)

Flame said:


> Looks like Manuel Pellegrini is gonna get the sack.


As well as Yaya, and the usual suspect; Dzeko.

meanwhile, Arsenal fans are going on their yearly "we're gonna win the league" train, and Utd are somehow in top 3 O.o

Liverpool next year anyone?


----------



## RCJayce (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys just watch some Copa Libertadores matches and Primera División Argentina. Im fan of Racing Club de Avellaneda


----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2015)

Jurgen Klopp Confirmed Leaving Dortmund...


Sad day


----------



## RCJayce (Apr 15, 2015)

Last night we won our last match in group fase after losing 0-2 and we classified first in our group.

 Here is the match recap.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 15, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Last night we won our last match in group fase after losing 0-2 and we classified first in our group.
> 
> Here is the match recap.



First two goals were really nice. The berbatov turn..ugggfhhhh so beautiful! 

Milito is playing for racing eh? I kinda like that dude.


----------



## RCJayce (Apr 15, 2015)

2Hack said:


> First two goals were really nice. The berbatov turn..ugggfhhhh so beautiful!
> 
> Milito is playing for racing eh? I kinda like that dude.


Yup he came last year and by him we won the local league (Primera Division) i know him personally and its a great guy,humble and honest. IGN 10/10

He goes after the matches to greet people and do some small talk with them. I know him from there.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 15, 2015)

RCJayce said:


> Yup he came last year and by him we won the local league (Primera Division) i know him personally and its a great guy,humble and honest. IGN 10/10
> 
> He goes after the matches to greet people and do some small talk with them. I know him from there.



That is really awesome of him! I know Zlatan does something like that, where he makes sure he gets every signature done before leaving the grounds, since I knows what it's like to beg for a signature and not get it. 

I know some players from my local team, but the NASL is hardly professional league  so it doesn't really mean much.


----------



## 2Hack (May 2, 2015)

Chelsea to win the PL tomorrow


----------



## Flame (May 10, 2015)

We(Man Utd) have almost secured top 4..... 


now we need Chelsea to do as a favour


----------



## 2Hack (May 26, 2015)

https://twitter.com/andre_schuerrle/status/602914752797536256

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Aeter (May 28, 2015)

Any Ajax fans here?
This year was crap as were the last 4 years, leaving out the few good games in the CL.
Next year we shall be victorious and glorious again.


----------



## emigre (Jun 10, 2015)

I honestly can't complain about this, can I?


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2015)

he's a good player, probably the best Marseille had recently
BUT that being said, the french Ligue 1 is way below the EPL, so I dont know if he will be able to adjust. 
He could end up being a shitty EPL player


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2015)

Schneiderlin & Schweinsteiger


----------



## emigre (Aug 8, 2015)

First day of the new season. Away trip to the champions. We go out there and get a creditable draw.


----------



## kristianity77 (Aug 17, 2015)

Claudio Ranieri is doing the business for us so far!  Thought we would cave in after the problems surrounding the club over the summer and the sacking of Pearson, but seems we have started the season where we left off at the end of the last one!  9 Wins, 1 Draw, 1 Defeat since April, long may it continue!


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

saw football thread and was disappointed when it was not nfl


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 19, 2015)

Manchester City are off to a flying start this season and I hope it continues, even though Sterling was not worth what we paid he is ay great addition to the squad and if we can bring in De Bruyne I think that would our squad perfect and ready to go back and win the league. Ottamendi (May be spelt wrong) is a quality player but he's not required in my opinion as we have a talented youth in Mangala, a veteran in Demichelis and a absolute rock in Kompany

Bring on Europe, hopefully we can actually do well this year


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 20, 2015)

erm , MUFC says different


----------



## emigre (Aug 31, 2015)

So yeah, safe to say Man Utd are panic buying? They pretty fucking light up front.

On the bright side, at least they have some actual central midfielders now.


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2015)

emigre said:


> So yeah, safe to say Man Utd are panic buying? They pretty fucking light up front.
> 
> On the bright side, at least they have some actual central midfielders now.




WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN!

MEANIE!






*Edit:*

De Gea singed a new 5 year deal



let the games begin...













fuck Madrid...








*Edit 2:*


----------



## emigre (Sep 13, 2015)

Let's not judge Martial until he faces a proper challenge.


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2015)

emigre said:


> Let's not judge Martial until he faces a proper challenge.



True, Liverpool are shite.



Real life needs an update:

"I'm the best team in the league, but I can't win. I'm 17th FFS! Are you releasing a patch real life?"








@kristianity77 your team is doing the business.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 13, 2015)

emigre said:


> Let's not judge Martial until he faces a proper challenge.



How many other players have come into the Premier League and scored _with their first attempt _?
Not many if any I'll wager.

Don't rain on our parade - Nobody believes he's suddenly the best player in the world, but that sure was a special moment.

I feel the same about Martial's "Screw You" to the dirties as I did about Michael Owen and his last minute winner against the Bitters - OVERJOYED 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



irvinscastle said:


> saw football thread and was disappointed when it was not nfl



You see you've made a basic error there.

The thread was clearly about FOOTball, not "catch"


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2015)

Smuff said:


> How many other players have come into the Premier League and scored _with their first attempt _?
> Not many if any I'll wager.
> 
> Don't rain on our parade - Nobody believes he's suddenly the best player in the world, but that sure was a special moment.
> ...



Plus what a way to announce yourself.


Thierry Henry-esque


*Edit:*






*Edit 2:*



Quick recovery luke shaw. nasty tackle, didnt even get a yellow.


----------



## emigre (Oct 4, 2015)

Goodbye sweet Prince.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 5, 2015)

How the f did United lose so badly? Koscielny wasn't even playing. I didn't watch the match but I'm disgusted.

Also, laters Brendan haha.


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2015)

emigre said:


> Goodbye sweet Prince.






*"If you spend more than £100 million, you expect to be challenging for the league."*


*"My biggest mentor is myself because I've had to study and that's been my biggest influence."


I've always worked along with the statistic that if you can dominate the game with the ball you have a 79% chance of winning the game."*


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 5, 2015)

Flame said:


> *"If you spend more than £100 million, you expect to be challenging for the league."*
> 
> 
> *"My biggest mentor is myself because I've had to study and that's been my biggest influence."
> ...


Lmfao. Good riddance


----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 7, 2015)

All hail Vardy!!!  One more game to go!!


----------



## 2Hack (Nov 7, 2015)

FML


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2015)

Mourinho has been sacked...


----------



## intensje (Jan 31, 2016)

MESSI







BEST PLAYER EVER


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 4, 2016)

So now in Feb, 50 points on the board, can Leicester really do it?!

I fear my liver will take a real kicking if we do, I know that much!


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 4, 2016)

kristianity77 said:


> So now in Feb, 50 points on the board, can Leicester really do it?!
> 
> I fear my liver will take a real kicking if we do, I know that much!


if you're ever gonna do it, now is the time. next year is pep  man city will win it for sure.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 6, 2016)

2Hack said:


> if you're ever gonna do it, now is the time. next year is pep  man city will win it for sure.


I might be impressed if Pep had ever achieved anything without a bottomless wallet and a team of superstars at his disposal. Is it the man or the money that makes him ? Custom fit for the bitters with their "buy everything" approach.

Let's see the likes of Guardiola at Southampton, Villa or Everton for example - see how they get on then.


----------



## 2Hack (Feb 6, 2016)

Smuff said:


> I might be impressed if Pep had ever achieved anything without a bottomless wallet and a team of superstars at his disposal. Is it the man or the money that makes him ? Custom fit for the bitters with their "buy everything" approach.
> 
> Let's see the likes of Guardiola at Southampton, Villa or Everton for example - see how they get on then.


You only need to look at Raiola's manegment of Barca when Tito was sick to know that that argument isn't good enough. You need a top class manager to manage a top class team.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 6, 2016)

Well, its ours to throw away now surely.  If only I could go back to the summer and stick a few quid on Leicester to win it!


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 7, 2016)

deserved the match deserve the title


----------



## Aeter (Mar 24, 2016)

Johan Cruyff just passed away. 
A legend as a player, coach, trainer and innovator. 
R.I.P. #14


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 24, 2016)

Aeter said:


> Johan Cruyff just passed away.
> A legend as a player, coach, trainer and innovator.
> R.I.P. #14




http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35892775 .. another legend leaves us...


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 24, 2016)

In other news ..County Durham HMP signs adam johnson in a six year free transfer deal..


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2016)

R.I.P. Johan Cruyff


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

Let's hope that England beat Germany tonight. 7.45pm on ITV1, if anyone's watching.
Haven't watched any football since the World Cup Final, back in 2014, and finally I have the chance.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 26, 2016)

it is on every week you know


----------



## Touko White (Mar 26, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> it is on every week you know


I know the football's on, but I'm a dirty peasant and cannot bothered with Sky, BT Sport or other such stuff.


----------



## emigre (Mar 26, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I know the football's on, but I'm a dirty peasant and cannot bothered with Sky, BT Sport or other such stuff.



Learn to stream like an evilton.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 26, 2016)

Criciúma.

Only team I care about.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 26, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> I know the football's on, but I'm a dirty peasant and cannot bothered with Sky, BT Sport or other such stuff.



how dare you infer i pay for football


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 24, 2016)

5 more points.  Come on Leicester!


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 25, 2016)

even when vardy is missing they find a way to score loads.

guaranteed 2nd now but the title is within touching distance


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 25, 2016)

How fucking insane is it that they came in the season hoping not to get relegated/be in a relegation battle, yet they fucking bossed it and ended up winning it?


----------



## kristianity77 (May 1, 2016)

Already on the way to giving my liver a huge kicking today!  Couldn't get a ticket to Old Trafford today so going to the next best place, the pub!!  Come on Leicester!


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2016)

Gotta be Liverpool, as my number 1
But I still have respect for other teams, and players.
And Leicester, they have done well, props to them


----------



## pwsincd (May 1, 2016)

five of 7 teams on my accumulator come in yesterday , two games left.. i need mufc and mcfc to win... kerching...


----------



## 2Hack (May 1, 2016)

It's in Chelsea's hands now. They gotta kill off spurs, and hand Leicester the win. Otherwise we gotta wait another week x x


----------



## kristianity77 (May 2, 2016)

Tears


----------



## Flame (May 23, 2016)

Van Gaal is sacked!

GET IN!


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2016)

Maureen at Man Utd is going to be amazing.

Though I'm not sure if it's for the right or wrong reasons.


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2016)

emigre said:


> Maureen at Man Utd is going to be amazing.
> 
> Though I'm not sure if it's for the right or wrong reasons.



oh you!



and giggs is now deciding to manage our under 21's or swansea....


----------



## pwsincd (May 27, 2016)

he aint going nowhere..


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2016)

Flame said:


> oh you!
> 
> 
> 
> and giggs is now deciding to manage our under 21's or swansea....



No he ain't when we've given Frankie G a new contract. Unlike Giggs, Frankie G has a record of being a decent coach and manager.


----------



## pwsincd (May 28, 2016)

champions league final on youtube incase people didnt know


----------



## emigre (May 29, 2016)

You had to feel for Atletico yesterday.


----------



## Flame (Jun 3, 2016)

emigre said:


> You had to feel for Atletico yesterday.



Real is the scumest team in the world.


----------



## emigre (Jun 5, 2016)

Oh great, we've been taken over by the yanks


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2016)

emigre said:


> Oh great, we've been taken over by the yanks



welcome to the club.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

We need a real football thread

'Murica!


----------



## Flame (Jun 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> We need a real football thread
> 
> 'Murica!



you mean a handegg thread?


'World!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Flame said:


> you mean a handegg thread?
> 
> 
> 'World!


Listen I hate football. However I posted here during the super bowl thinking it was actually football lmao


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 6, 2016)

what is this superbowl you speak of..?


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> what is this superbowl you speak of..?


American Football ^^


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> what is this superbowl you speak of..?


Even if you don't watch sports you watch the super bowl. It is the biggest TV event in America. That is a sport. 

Well... I guess besides the olympics


----------



## Touko White (Jun 6, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Even if you don't watch sports you watch the super bowl. It is the biggest TV event in America. That is a sport.
> 
> Well... I guess besides the olympics


I don't watch telly that much, sometimes when England play football i'll watch, and the olympics (can't wait!)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I don't watch telly that much, sometimes when England play football i'll watch, and the olympics (can't wait!)


I can wait. I also probably won't watch it now it could of been in my home city Boston but nope. I COULD OF GONE TO THE DAMN OLYMPICS


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2016)

Eric Bailly is a Manchester United Player



and can people stop with the American Football BS. Other threads were made but no one posted....

https://gbatemp.net/threads/real-football-thread-not-futbol-american.312610/


^ yeah very active.


----------



## Tyrann (Jun 8, 2016)

Peppe1585 said:


> And the team that i hate the most is INTERNAZIONALE (maybe out of italy is know as Inter Milan)


Aw <3

I love two teams:

1) Juventus F.C: my favourite team since I was born;
2) Manchester United


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2016)

Tyrann said:


> Aw <3
> 
> I love two teams:
> 
> ...



respect.

but what do you feel about that pogba might go to Manchester United from Juventus.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 8, 2016)

Flame said:


> respect.
> 
> but what do you feel about that pogba might go to Manchester United from Juventus.


wont happen


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 10, 2016)

Euro 2016 is now live today!!! France VS Romania! Time to watch it!


----------



## emigre (Jun 11, 2016)

WE ARE WALES!!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2016)

so who else booked time off work to watch wales v england?


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 15, 2016)

hell yeah . well no boss told us all to leave at one..       GET IN>>>>>


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

emigre said:


> so who else booked time off work to watch wales v england?


my school is allowing us to do either maths/english or watch the match
fuck off, work my arse


----------



## emigre (Jun 15, 2016)

I work for a council so had to get in early so I wouldn't left behind as the bloody office cover. Tomorrow afternoon at the office is going to be pretty sparse.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

Touko White said:


> my school is allowing us to do either maths/english or watch the match


Same here. I decided to watch the match in the end since we were told we didn't even have to actually watch it; we could just simply talk to our friends with our backs to the screen with a hot-dog in hand.


----------



## pwsincd (Jun 15, 2016)

dont force yaself lol


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Same here. I decided to watch the match in the end since we were told we didn't even have to actually watch it; we could just simply talk to our friends with our backs to the screen with a hot-dog in hand.


nice one mate I'll do the same myself. not much a football fan but will support our country


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

THE MATCH IS BEGINNING SOON.
PREPARE


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2016)

I love Gareth Bale. We hold on and win this, the boyos deserve a statue


----------



## Touko White (Jun 16, 2016)

Hart is a silly bastard...


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 17, 2016)

Poland vs. Northern Ireland 1:0
Germany vs. Poland 0:0 (great defending, but oh my dear Milik, what did you do yesterday )

One point against Ukraine (they are already out of the tournament so maybe their coach will use second squad) and we're in 1/8. Go Poland! 

Well even if we lose and Germany defeat N. Ireland, we're in play-offs.


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 21, 2016)

Poland - Ukraine 1:0 

Switzerland, we're waiting for You!


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry for double posting (ok, ok, triple), but it's Euro time! Let's show to the world bright side of football. 

Somewhere in Poland - fanzone during the national anthem!


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2016)

double ? More like triple... Couldn't you edit your post?


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, but i wasn't writing my posts one by one. They're from different days. I wanted to "bump up" thread sometimes, because it is the best time to talk about football (Copa América Centenario finals and UEFA Euro finals).

Sorry (once again), but it's just three posts per week.  Report it if it's annoying to you and maybe staff will delete my posts. It was not my intension to spoil this thread. Greetings!


----------



## Flame (Jun 22, 2016)

Evil pol said:


> Yes, but i wasn't writing my posts one by one. They're from different days. I wanted to "bump up" thread sometimes, because it is the best time to talk about football (Copa América Centenario finals and UEFA Euro finals).
> 
> Sorry (once again), but it's just three posts per week.  Report it if it's annoying to you and maybe staff will delete my posts. It was not my intension to spoil this thread. Greetings!



its not annoying.. Its just the law(rule) of the land(forum).


----------



## Madridi (Jun 22, 2016)

That's not really considered double or triple posting if they are seperated that much in time. Else, who would notice there is a new post with content. So he's fine


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2016)

Roll on Wales vs the Nordies. Who will brexit next?


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 25, 2016)

Poland in QF!  Hell yeaaaah! What a match, what a team!


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh God, yesterday's matches were horrific. At least Wales are the in last 8


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 26, 2016)

Not every match was horrific. Poland vs Switzerland - it was a good game with fantastic goal scored by Shaqiri (i think it can be the finest score of whole tournament) and amazing saves made by Fabiański.

~0:50 and ~1:25 - absolutely world class flying saves.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 26, 2016)

So long, the only match I found really entertaining this EC was the Germany-Ukraine match, but I haven't seen every match anyway.
I am actually worried because of the Copa America. Losing to Chile AGAIN would be shameful (and Chile is strong, so I would find that shameful but plausible). Not again please.

PS: And that Colombian goalkeeper save yesterday was nice.


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is Fabiański's save with better view. 



and the goal by Shaqiri:


----------



## Coto (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow Chile... Im proud of you!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2016)

Shame. They did if again.
Well, congrats. 
And I will go kill myself. j/k


----------



## Coto (Jun 27, 2016)

We have lost so many times.. The effort and fruition it will become later is what truly matters. Argentina you are true rivals! I abhor the laughs from Chile to Argentina anyway. Focus on improving. Well played to both teams! Do not forget.


----------



## Flame (Jun 27, 2016)

so Messi retires from Argentina.


rage quit much?


----------



## rasputin (Jun 27, 2016)

Good win for Italy. Conte is awesome! funniest manager ever


----------



## uribemaster (Jun 27, 2016)

Argentina is the new netherlands


----------



## Issac (Jun 27, 2016)

Go Go Iceland!!!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2016)

uribemaster said:


> Argentina is the new netherlands


Like, but also FU.


Flame said:


> so Messi retires from Argentina.
> 
> 
> rage quit much?


Yeah, but also he is treated quite unfairly by Argentinians because of not winning anything with the national team. Totally like shit, almost like a traitor.
I admire he coped with that for so long, but I think he could have given us the middle finger long ago.


----------



## uribemaster (Jun 27, 2016)

I hear that messi never sings his national anthem


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2016)

uribemaster said:


> I hear that messi never sings his national anthem


Well, that is true.
But I don't think he singing the national anthem would have made our manager do a better work, and actually I find it his fault, not Messi's, that the team doesn't get better results.


----------



## rasputin (Jun 27, 2016)

LOL.. England out of Europe twice in one week.


----------



## uribemaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Iceland is so amazing! What a team!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 28, 2016)

Criciúma from Brazil.

Was born there and my dad played for them until he broke his knee. It was on the A division sometime ago but unfortunately dropped down to B, they're coming back though >


----------



## emigre (Jun 30, 2016)

Poland v Portugal is complete shit.


----------



## Evil pol (Jun 30, 2016)

Yeah, now it is 

Congratulations for Portugal. Go for the final. It was a great tournament for us.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 30, 2016)

We are in the semifinals!!! 

Let's make our dream come true...


----------



## pivix (Jun 30, 2016)

Portugal has more luck in this match. Poland have to learn a lot from this competition. 

Wysłane z mojego LG-V490 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Flame (Jul 1, 2016)

Wales is going to win Euro 2016..


----------



## uribemaster (Jul 1, 2016)

I see wales in the final over portugal. It would be amazing!


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2016)

I am a proud Welshman tonight.


----------



## Flame (Jul 2, 2016)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic & Henrikh Mkhitaryan sign for Man United


GET IN!



but dortmund sound very butthurt


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2016)

I like football, i.e., when I'm playing with my nephew either on PES 5 or in the park but for the love of god, I don't really care about teams that win/lose which a ton of people get overhyped and tend to get very annoyed when their team loses.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Minox said:


> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


That's a good question. I'm not a sports' person so football, hockey, baseball, golf, tennis, rugby and so on have never really attracted my attention when it's teams or countries playing against each other.


----------



## Engert (Jul 3, 2016)

In the Euro 2016 i am with two teams. 
1. Germany
2. and whoever beats the Italians 

Yesterday was a two for one kind of deal. 
Goodbye spaghetti-eating losers !


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2016)

I love how England don't even have to play and they're still being embarrassed.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2016)

We're out but I am proud.


----------



## Pheinte (Jul 6, 2016)

We are in the Final!!!!!


----------



## Pheinte (Jul 10, 2016)

And we WON! 

Winning the final against France in their own country feels so fucking good.
Not even taking Ronaldo out took us from the road to victory!!


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't care about football and didn't watch the match, but the amount of salt on twitter is incredible at the moment.
 I could bathe in it haha.


----------



## Mushkin (Jul 11, 2016)

We won  big thank you for the team. Viva Portugal


----------



## Flame (Jul 11, 2016)

well done to Portugal.


----------



## Evil pol (Jul 11, 2016)

So Poland shows Portugal how to play football. 

Congratulations! Sometimes referee and the whole stadium by your side is not enough to win.


----------



## Engert (Jul 11, 2016)

Congrats Portugal ! 

Many "analysts" complained about the "ugly" football style that you played on the final but you know what? Haters gonna hate! 

Congrats !


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

I was about to talk about the Raiders until i noticied this was the other football.


----------



## AndyMoor (Oct 20, 2016)

Raiders are my fav


----------



## Flame (Oct 20, 2016)

AndyMoor said:


> Raiders are my fav



this is a football thread. not handegg thread.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 20, 2016)

Flame said:


> this is a football thread. not handegg thread.


Then who is gunna make the big handegg head?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 2, 2016)

FIFA Puskas Awards 2016 is back!!!

http://www.fifa.com/the-best-fifa-football-awards/puskas-award/

Please vote your best goal ever for players. Here the list!



> Mario Gaspar (Spain)
> Hlompho Kekana (South Africa)
> Marlone (Brazil)
> Lionel Messi (Argentina)
> ...



The results will comes on tonight (2 December 2016).


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2016)

what the fuck is with the sex abuse scandals? seriously did people in the 60s/70s spend all their time doing fucked up shit?


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> what the fuck is with the sex abuse scandals? seriously did people in the 60s/70s spend all their time doing fucked up shit?


Ya mean 

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/...ce-sex-abuse-uk-football-161202143122158.html
?

Well considering that in the UK that it is like in America with regards to athletics coaching of team sports, coaches who stay around for a good while interacting with a lot of children so the overall high number is actually somewhat understandable.


----------



## Flame (Dec 2, 2016)

emigre said:


> what the fuck is with the sex abuse scandals? seriously did people in the 60s/70s spend all their time doing fucked up shit?




weed is a hell of a drug.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 2, 2016)

Flame said:


> weed is a hell of a drug.




"Probably"


----------



## 2Hack (Dec 3, 2016)

TOPOFZLEAGUE

utd in 6th 

it's lit


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 3, 2016)

FIFA Puskas Awards 2016 update!!!

From 10, is now leaving finallist 3 famous player! Vote it right now!!!



> 1.   Marlone (Brazil)
> 2.   Daniuska Rodríguez (Venezuela)
> 3.   Mohd Faiz Subri (Malaysia)



From now until 9 January 2017! The result will comes at Zurich!


----------



## RaMon90 (Dec 9, 2016)

Juventus nr 1. But im following sometimes real madrid against barca, el clasico.


Balon d'or winner is obviously Cristiano Ronaldo for this year.


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2016)

Dear Bob Bradley,

Please kindly fuck off.

love

emigre


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2016)

emigre said:


> Dear Bob Bradley,
> 
> Please kindly fuck off.
> 
> ...



you got an inside man?

lol.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations to *FAIZ SUBRI* for winning *2016 FIFA PUSKAS AWARDS*!!!!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jan 12, 2017)

i love watching football, the only league i watch though is the EPL and i do watch some ChampionsLeague matches.

my favourite team is Manchester United , i do like other english teams as well because of the style of play such as Arsenal.
and the reason to why i love the EPL is because of the competitiveness, so it is always exciting.


----------



## kakashi919 (Jan 12, 2017)

^
Think Chelsea has it in the bag?


----------



## el_gonz87 (Jan 21, 2017)

Wtf is this. There is only 1 football and that is the NFL.

Dallas Cowboys > (insert whatever team with diving players)

Dez Bryant > CR69 or whatever


----------



## nonameboy (Jan 21, 2017)

the ball is made for the feet. "foot"ball


----------



## Flame (Jan 21, 2017)

@emigre thank you  for your beautiful team!


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 6, 2017)

Go pats!!!

Edit: hehe American football


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2017)

Fucked over by Jesus


----------



## Flame (Feb 7, 2017)

emigre said:


> Fucked over by Jesus


Jesus, how rude!


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jul 21, 2017)

hate to break it to all football/soccer fans but you all have no life.

ok thats too harsh.... football/soccer SUCK!


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jul 21, 2017)

Paris Saint-Germain FC.


----------



## Flame (Aug 3, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Paris Saint-Germain FC.



200 million pounds... the fuck you people smoking?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Aug 3, 2017)

Flame said:


> 200 million pounds... the fuck you people smoking?


The rage of getting beaten 6-1 by Barcelone after winning 4-0.


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2017)

I think the money really is killing my interest in football.

I'm thinking about going non-league. It's a split between North Greenford Utd or Harrow Borough.


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2017)

emigre said:


> I think the money really is killing my interest in football.
> 
> I'm thinking about going non-league. It's a split between North Greenford Utd or Harrow Borough.



i heard Swansea city are good if you looking for non-league football.

:^)


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2017)

Gotta give Arsenal credit, they want to make things unbearable for their fans.



Flame said:


> i heard Swansea city are good if you looking for non-league football.
> 
> :^)



Under 23 Premier League 2 Division 2 champions bitch.


----------



## Flame (Aug 11, 2017)

emigre said:


> Under 23 Premier League 2 Division 2 champions bitch.



wow watching paint dry will be more interesting.


----------



## emigre (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh wow Chelsea.


----------



## Flame (Aug 12, 2017)

emigre said:


> Oh wow Chelsea.



why wow. when you can laugh your head off?


hehehehehahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!HA!


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 15, 2017)

still love the beautiful game. though since moving to the US I can only get mexican "soccer" and it's just alright. as much as I can I catch the euro cup, and of course world cup qualis and finals.
not saying which country I'm from and support - I'm ashamed of always coming in 2nd.


----------



## Flame (Aug 19, 2017)

@emigre what happened to your club today. my club scored four against yours.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2017)

Arsenal getting spanked, Salah looks like he'll prove to be a bargain.


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2017)

emigre said:


> Arsenal getting spanked, Salah looks like he'll prove to be a bargain.



as a Man United fan its hard to say this, you was right about him being a bargain.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm ashamed to see Mourinho making a team worth millions playing like if it was a 5th division team, by putting two buses (6-3-1 lol).


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> I'm ashamed to see Mourinho making a team worth millions playing like if it was a 5th division team, by putting two buses (6-3-1 lol).



beg me not to cry..


----------



## Xathya (Dec 23, 2017)

foottersnall is shits!


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2017)

Liverpool are so going to fuck us up.


----------



## Flame (Jan 4, 2018)

Did you guys see that ludicrous display last night. 

Arsenal all ways tries to walk it in.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2018)

It really is hard not to laugh at Arsenal


----------



## Flame (Jan 7, 2018)

emigre said:


> It really is hard not to laugh at Arsenal






couldnt happen to a nicer group of fans. 



Arsenal Fan TV is going to be nice today.


----------



## Issac (Jan 11, 2018)

Sweden vs Denmark in a training match starting in 30 minutes  Excited, even though it's just training.


----------



## Flame (Jan 12, 2018)

if Alexis Sanchez does come to us (man utd) i fear for the health of Arsenal fans. but I will laugh my head off.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2018)

Flame said:


> if Alexis Sanchez does come to us (man utd) i fear for the health of Arsenal fans. but I will laugh my head off.



Sanchez will consolidate that second place.


----------



## Flame (Jan 13, 2018)

emigre said:


> Sanchez will consolidate that second place.



gotta be real. man city have won the league.


----------



## emigre (Jan 22, 2018)

Credit to Liverpool, how can you beat Man City one week and proceed to lose to Swansea the next? Seriously we've been terrible.


----------



## Flame (Feb 20, 2018)

Sergio Aguero Punched a Wigan fan!

8 months ban please!


----------



## emigre (Mar 17, 2018)

emigre said:


> Arsenal getting spanked, Salah looks like he'll prove to be a bargain.



I am a fucking genius


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2018)

@emigre good luck to your team today against mine. i hope you dont lose to bad.


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh wow. Terrible week for Many City and Roma pull out the impossible against Barca. All we need is Sevilla to make a comeback and dang, this Champo Leage will be pretty inane,


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2018)

emigre said:


> Oh wow. Terrible week for Many City and Roma pull out the impossible against Barca. All we need is Sevilla to make a comeback and dang, this Champo Leage will be pretty inane,



feck. liverpool might win this.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 14, 2018)




----------



## emigre (May 15, 2018)

Hello Championship.

We're gonna get fucked up by fucking Shrewsbury aren't we?


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2018)

emigre said:


> Hello Championship.
> 
> We're gonna get fucked up by fucking Shrewsbury aren't we?



Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again
Because a vision softly creeping
Left its seeds while I was sleeping
And the vision that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of silence



edit:


so liverpool lost in the CL final... HA!


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2018)

Safe to say it was the Loris Karius final? Poor bastard.


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2018)

emigre said:


> Safe to say it was the Loris Karius final? Poor bastard.



you shouldn't put 'safe' and 'Loris Karius' in the same sentence


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2018)

Boom! Back in the Championship and our team of strangers come back from behind to beat a decent side. This season might not be a disaster.


----------



## Flame (Aug 10, 2018)

well that was a shit transfer season for us.


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2018)

Flame said:


> well that was a shit transfer season for us.



did you sell 4 out of 5 of your senior centre-backs? Man Utd's was fucking glorious to what we've done.

SOmehow still won both of our opening games.


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2018)

emigre said:


> did you sell 4 out of 5 of your senior centre-backs? Man Utd's was fucking glorious to what we've done.
> 
> SOmehow still won both of our opening games.



if we dont beat spurs and you dont beat leeds this week. its going to be a loooooong season for both of us.


----------



## emigre (Aug 21, 2018)

Flame said:


> if we dont beat spurs and you dont beat leeds this week. its going to be a loooooong season for both of us.



We gonna get wreck'd against Leeds.


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2018)

emigre said:


> We gonna get wreck'd against Leeds.



hold on to your balls then emigre this is going be a hell of a season.


----------



## emigre (Sep 1, 2018)

How the fuck did we beat Millwall ?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 2, 2018)

WilliG said:


> Nice to see man utd fans here! That's my fav team too. I want to visit Manchester soon, I've already found info about hotels near old trafford and I'm planning to see the legendary stadium that hosts Manchester United live. Today it's gonna be an awesome Champions League match Man Utd vs Valencia. Hope Man Utd will win.


we've been playing very bad in the recent years but that's football for you!!
and hopefully we get a win today, that'd be a much much needed win after the recent bad bad matches....


----------



## Dissaor (Oct 3, 2018)

Is this the end if Real Madrid's dominance un the UCL?


----------



## ars25 (Oct 3, 2018)

Dissaor said:


> Is this the end if Real Madrid's dominance un the UCL?


i mean 1 bad game doesn't change much especially this early in the group stages. it would mean alot more in the latter stages of the groups/knockouts.


----------



## emigre (Oct 6, 2018)

Dissaor said:


> Is this the end if Real Madrid's dominance un the UCL?



The typical answer would be 'shouldn't have sold Ronaldo.' That decision is looking amazingly inspiried after recent events.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 11, 2018)

AFF Suzuki Cup Final - Phase 1 in Malaysia!

MALAYSIA vs VIETNAM

Is now LIVE! Who will win? Enjoy watching football!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 11, 2018)

Current score:- Malaysia *0* - Vietnam *2

UPDATE!!!
*
Malaysia *1* - Vietnam *2*


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 11, 2018)

2nd half! Current score:- Malaysia *2* - Vietnam *2
*
TIME UP!!! Final Score!

Malaysia *2* - Vietnam *2*

Next leg (phase) will comes on this Saturday at Vietnam! Stay tune!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 15, 2018)

Tonight is AFF Suzuki Cup 2018 Final Cap 2! Malaysia VS Vietnam at Vietnam stadium!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 15, 2018)

AFF Suzuki Cup Final Results!

Leg 1 (in Malaysia) = Malaysia *2* - Vietnam *2*
Leg 2 (in Vietnam) = Malaysia *0* - Vietnam *1
*
RESULTS = Malaysia *2* - Vietnam *3
*
Congratulation to *Vietnam* team for win the games! Look likes Harimau Malaya (Malaysia) was loss again....


----------



## Flame (Dec 18, 2018)

Jose Mourinho is sacked as Manchester United manager!!!!!!


dont know what to think right now.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> Jose Mourinho is sacked as Manchester United manager!!!!!!
> 
> 
> dont know what to think right now.



GIVE OLE THE JOB!

thats what i think right now.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 8, 2019)

*Copa America 2019 Final*

BRAZIL *3* - PERU *1*

Congratulations to Brazil for winning football games!


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2019)

harry maguire is the greatest person ever to live.


----------



## emigre (Oct 4, 2019)

Christ, this thread as died. This saddens me especially with badly Man Utd are doing


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2019)

emigre said:


> Christ, this thread as died. This saddens me especially with badly Man Utd are doing



how dare you


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2020)

Who remembers when Man Utd were good?


----------



## 2Hack (Jan 25, 2020)

emigre said:


> Who remembers when Man Utd were good?


post fergie depression really hitting huh


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 25, 2020)

emigre said:


> Who remembers when Man Utd were good?


Don't laugh, but I'm a Bolton Wanderers fan.... We've recovered a tiny bit, but still fukkin rock bottom ....but on the plus side, we could probably still beat United!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 25, 2020)

None for me because they make a lot of money and they do not care about us. We saying and whooing them and they get money and what we got ? Our team and no profits. Silly. Those sports are not important. They cannot care about us. Why bother.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2020)

Man City banned from Europe for two years





couldnt happened to a better side


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> Man City banned from Europe for two years
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And I thought this Thread it is about Football and not Soccer...


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2020)

Man Utd 20 
Covid 19
Liverpool 18


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> Man Utd 20
> Covid 19
> Liverpool 18



Still Playing ? 

I wonder when the V....s strikes here also....


----------



## Flame (Mar 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Still Playing ?
> 
> I wonder when the V....s strikes here also....



LASK vs Man Utd tonight....

who do you support @alexander1970 from Austria ??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> LASK vs Man Utd tonight....
> 
> who do you support @alexander1970 from Austria ??



Oh.....if you ask me directly,I always was an Rapid Vienna Fan.

But today.......

I would say Bayern München.


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2020)

damn. 3 months without football. madness


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

I heard from the Bayern Munich Games.My Father-in-Law told me,they have "digital Crowd/Fan Sounds" fitting to the Play Situation.
(watching on SKY)


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I heard from the Bayern Munich Games.My Father-in-Law told me,they have "digital Crowd/Fan Sounds" fitting to the Play Situation.
> (watching on SKY)



in Korea they used sex doll in football match. strange times.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...apologises-for-using-sex-dolls-to-fill-stands


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

WOOOOOOOOO! 22 years of glorious failure and finally...... After a tense penalty shoot out.... 

SCOTLAND HAVE MADE A MAJOR FINALS AND WILL BE ATTENDING THE EURO CHAMPIONSHIPS 2021!!!!

Pinch me... Did it actually happen?? Today is a good day!! Probably get hammered every game once at the tournament but at least we'll be there now! 
NO SCOTLAND, NO PARTY!

Choose Scotland. Choose Archie Gemmill. Choose Andy Goram in his tights. Choose Craig Brown. Choose Faddy scoring in Paris & Tom Boyd scoring an own goal against Brazil. Choose avenging the pain of Georgia. Choose 4-6-0. Choose belting out 500 Miles in your mum and dad's front room. Choose Andy Murray winning Wimbledon. Choose a deep fried haggis and a square sausage. Choose David Marshall. Choose Steve Clarke.

CHOOSE SCOTLAND GOING TO THE EUROS!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Choose a deep fried haggis


Too much


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Too much


Not a chance..... Wait till you try the deep fried mars bars!! Scottish cuisine at it's finest


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> WOOOOOOOOO! 22 years of glorious failure and finally...... After a tense penalty shoot out....
> 
> SCOTLAND HAVE MADE A MAJOR FINALS AND WILL BE ATTENDING THE EURO CHAMPIONSHIPS 2021!!!!
> 
> ...



congrats to Scotland.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> congrats to Scotland.


Wafuckinghoooooo we are shit and we know we are but still bloody did it


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 25, 2020)

Today is indeed a sad day for football. The legend that is Diego Armando Maradona has died. 

Arguably the best player of his generation and in my humble opinion, the best player ever and ever will be. Had his personal demons off the field but the greats always do. On the field he was untouchable and scored the greatest two goals ever in the same game against England 1986 at the Mexico world cup. "One was scored by the hand of god, the other by the head of Maradona".

Rest in piece Dieguito. Heavens Eleven just became invincible.


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2020)

Rest in peace Diego Armando Maradona.


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2020)

Remember when Arsenal biggest problem was bayern munich...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 14, 2020)

Very sad to hear that Gerard Houllier has passed away at 73. 

Very sad loss for football, one of the true gentlemen of the game.


----------



## Flame (Dec 14, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Very sad to hear that Gerard Houllier has passed away at 73.
> 
> Very sad loss for football, one of the true gentlemen of the game.



yep i agree. even tho i Support Man Utd. Gerard Houllier was a gentlemen.

may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2020)

Well, we made hard work of it but I first have to hand my congratulations to Hearts for their performance and desire but also commiserations for their loss. They made it proper cup final and a good spectacle. Alas, it has to said though.....

 GLASGOW CELTIC FC... QUADRUPLE TREBLE WINNERS! 

History has been made. 12 trophies in a row over 4 years. It will never be done again. 

Absolute congratulations to Neil Lennon on being the only person to win the Treble as both a player and now manager. 

I just hope it now kicks off the rest of the season for us as we have been disgraceful! But I am giving full credit to Hearts for making that a great game to watch (for the neutrals of course!) I'm away for a lie down now!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Well, we made hard work of it but I first have to hand my congratulations to Hearts for their performance and desire but also commiserations for their loss. They made it proper cup final and a good spectacle. Alas, it has to said though.....
> 
> GLASGOW CELTIC FC... QUADRUPLE TREBLE WINNERS!
> 
> ...


Well done to the second best team in Glasgow 

Shame you ain't winning the league this season.

16 points clear WATP


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2020)

Ooooh jealousy! We've just done something you will NEVER know the feeling of. Total history! 

It ain't done yet! Last I checked leagues are won at the end of the season 

And congrats to St Mirren for keeping Slippy G's 100% percent record of winning fuck all intact 

(If anything it gives me a little hope for the rest of the season!!) Today is a good day. Man u thrashed Leeds 6-2 also lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ooooh jealousy! We've just done something you will NEVER know the feeling of. Total history!
> 
> It ain't done yet! Last I checked leagues are won at the end of the season
> 
> ...


Remind me what team has won more league titles than any other team in the world 

Anyway here is is a little song for ya.

Every Saturday we follow, We cheer the boys in blue, The most successful team in football, We're Scotland's gallant few, Though times they have been hard, We've followed near and far, You will always hear us roaring, From the stands at Ibrox Park.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2020)

Lol.... Means nothing compared to the power of a quadruple treble or a European Cup. Celtic do what Rangers.... Can't! 

I mean, it must hurt worse than Slippy Gs faceplant on the Annfield turf that year to watch us win EVERY trophy in sight since you came back to the.... And I quote every rangers fan i know.... "a mickey mouse league anyway".... But all of a sudden "we've won more than you" is all you got? 

You may stop the ten.... But the future aint written yet!! Keep it coming coz it'll hurt even more when you slip again after January. 

#HISTORYBHOYS 

Ps.... Stop making me 'like' Rangers posts, i feel dirty


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2020)

Well done Celtic it was quite an amazing achievement in struggling to beat a team a league below you 

Stevie G is bringing us the 55 this season

In all seriousness congrats to Celtic on the quadruple treble one hell of an achievement.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2020)

Oh, this thread is about Soccer, not Football. Well, that's a bit misleading.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Oh, this thread is about Soccer, not Football. Well, that's a bit misleading.


No its about Football not American Football


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> No its about Football not American Football


No it is about Fussball.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 21, 2020)

I think it might just be me being canadian, but I don't really see the hype with better football, and american football.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Oh, this thread is about Soccer, not Football. Well, that's a bit misleading.


Misleading is calling a game that you run with the ball in your HAND and throw with your HAND.... football!

Please.... We been playing football longer than your Country has existed 

@AmandaRose, thanks for the congrats. Its probably gonna be the last trophy for a while going by the performances this season and I've already said, I think the league is over anyway. 

Rangers have been relentless so far and we are so far behind in those terms. 3 games in hand is only 9 points and I dont see us beating you on Jan 2nd. Only plus point is Morelos still wont score against us


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Misleading is calling a game that you run with the ball in your HAND and throw with your HAND.... football!
> 
> Please.... We been playing football longer than your Country has existed
> 
> ...


Who needs Morelos when we have Cedric Itten and Kemar Roofe scoring whenever they want


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Who needs Morelos when we have Cedric Itten and Kemar Roofe scoring whenever they want


That and our goalkeeper crisis.... Barkin and Pain!! The other one who played today is called Hazard.... He certainly was for Hearts second goal anyway!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

Another fine win tonight for the world's most successful football team and still 16 points clear at the top of the league 

St Johnstone 0 - Rangers 3

Another goal for Kemar Roofe that's now ten goals in his last ten games. A goal for Ianis Hagi on his return from injury after 2 months and Glen Kamara also scored


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Another fine win tonight for the world's most successful football team and still 16 points clear at the top of the league
> 
> St Johnstone 0 - Rangers 3
> 
> Another goal for Kemar Roofe that's now ten goals in his last ten games. A goal for Ianis Hagi on his return from injury after 2 months and Glen Kamara also scored




....is the one Commentary Scotish ??


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ....is the one Commentary Scotish ??


Yep it sure is


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep it sure is


Ok,then it was not my Age and Hearing...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2020)

CPG said:


> I think it might just be me being canadian, but I don't really see the hype with better football, and american football.


I'm watching a soccer match. The stadium is empty, it looks like a training match without the audience and I just don't get the hype/excitement.

You know, I'm only hyped when I bet money on it and I stopped that because I always lose. lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok,then it was not my Age and Hearing...View attachment 239189


Why did you struggle to understand  The commentators are Glaswegin the easiest Scottish accent to understand. The hardest probably Outer Hebridean which is my accent lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Why did you struggle to understand  The commentators are Glaswegin the easiest Scottish accent to understand. The hardest probably Outer Hebridean which is my accent lol.


I invite you to come to my "Country Burgenland".....and then we talk about this Topic again,my Dear.❤


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

Don't get too cocky @AmandaRose, you'll get a nosebleed from being up there soon as you ain't used to it! 

Besides, we got revenge on Ross County AND kept a clean sheet  We'll be on your tails soon enuff and the chase will spook yous, wait till the Buddies come a calling again 

Man Utd getting into EFL Semi's is good also. Was a little worried playing Everton as they're having a good season of sorts.

Hey @alexander1970, who's your team if you have one?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Don't get too cocky @AmandaRose, you'll get a nosebleed from being up there soon as you ain't used to it!
> 
> Besides, we got revenge on Ross County AND kept a clean sheet  We'll be on your tails soon enuff and the chase will spook yous, wait till the Buddies come a calling again
> 
> ...


Remember we were in the 4th tier of Scottish football as recently as 2012 so let me be happy for where the team are now my friend


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Don't get too cocky @AmandaRose, you'll get a nosebleed from being up there soon as you ain't used to it!
> 
> Besides, we got revenge on Ross County AND kept a clean sheet  We'll be on your tails soon enuff and the chase will spook yous, wait till the Buddies come a calling again
> 
> ...




English ? Hmm...is Bruce Grobbelaar still active ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> English ? Hmm...is Bruce Grobbelaar still active ?


Old crazy legs was a great Goalkeeper


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Remember we were in the 4th tier of Scottish football as recently as 2012 so let me be happy for where the team are now my friend


Sorry, can't help it!  In all honesty, it's good to have yous back. Any Celtic fan who disagrees is a bigot imo. Competition is required for both teams or stagnation is the only winner.

@alexander1970, do you not follow any Austrian teams?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sorry, can't help it!  In all honesty, it's good to have yous back. Any Celtic fan who disagrees is a bigot imo. Competition is required for both teams or stagnation is the only winner.
> 
> @alexander1970, do you not follow any Austrian teams?



Not really,our Football/Soccer is really.................awful.
I have stopped watching it a loooooooooong Time ago (I think this legendary Match in Cordoba was the last Match I ha.........)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Not really,our Football/Soccer is really.................awful.
> I have stopped watching it a loooooooooong Time ago (I think this legendary Match in Cordoba was the last Match I ha.........)


When you became the unofficial World Champions? Scotland did the same over England in 1967 and the fans took the stadium home with them


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> When you became the unofficial World Champions? Scotland did the same over England in 1967 and the fans took the stadium home with them



From Time to Time we have good "Phases" but in Summary....awful...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sorry, can't help it!  In all honesty, it's good to have yous back. Any Celtic fan who disagrees is a bigot imo. Competition is required for both teams or stagnation is the only winner.
> 
> @alexander1970, do you not follow any Austrian teams?


Shame we don't have any competition this season 

Seriously if Celtic can buy a decent keeper in January then I will be worried. Barkas is a liability and not worthy of wearing the green and white. The one thing you guys usually have is a world class keeper not this season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)

Take it from me @alexander1970, you will have good times like that day again... 
I'm Scottish after all!! Until this year, we Scots haven't even qualified for a tournament since 1998! And as Celtic fan, I suffered the great Rangers teams of the 1990s! Interesting story.... I sold Mark Hateley (90s Rangers and England striker) his mobile phone when I worked for Vodafone. After getting the professional bit out of the way I told him I grew up hating him! He laughed and asked me "Celtic fan i take it?" to which I had to own up to. Incredibly nice guy and a great footballer which I also told him, hence the jealousy! 

@AmandaRose, your damn right! I said long ago, if we don't keep Forster, kiss the ten goodbye. Not only that, we let Gordon go aswell and now I think the board will look at young Hazards lucky heroics in the Scottish Cup Final as another excuse not to spend any cash on a proper keeper.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

Thank you for your awesome Story.

In Austria we have a little "Lack of Personalities".

David Alaba - Oh God,what a "Kasperltheater" in Bayern (Munich).This is one,who representing Austrias Football....
Awesome Footballer,no Discussion about,but as Personality ...?


----------



## Flame (Dec 24, 2020)

My team Man Utd won against Everton today.

Spurs fans happy they might get to a final after winning brentford in the semi's.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)

Flame said:


> My team Man Utd won against Everton today.
> 
> Spurs fans happy they might get to a final after winning brentford in the semi's.


We left it blooming late eh? Good to see Cavani score the first with Fernandes having another good game. Hopefully keep this winning mentality into the semi with City


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2020)

To fans of Soccer:

How do you still enjoy soccer matches without the cheering of the fans? It feels so dead silent to the point hearing the players talk and curse.

Despite not being a fan of the sport, I love playing PES (any will do except 2008). Being in control of the players is rather fun and enjoyable.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2020)

@Lostbhoy any thoughts about this 

https://www.glasgowtimes.co.uk/news...d-first-claim-point-quintuple-treble-triumph/


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 24, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> We left it blooming late eh? Good to see Cavani score the first with Fernandes having another good game. Hopefully keep this winning mentality into the semi with City



I dont think Everton had a shot in the second half, united dominated the first 25 minutes too, but you're right they left it late. I'm just glad were finally playing well.



Boesy said:


> To fans of Soccer:
> 
> How do you still enjoy soccer matches without the cheering of the fans? It feels so dead silent to the point hearing the players talk and curse.
> 
> Despite not being a fan of the sport, I love playing PES (any will do except 2008). Being in control of the players is rather fun and enjoyable.



Can't tell if you're trying to trigger people like me with the incessant 'soccer' talk. Is there an american football thread I can go and call it handegg in? Point me to where 'soccer' would fit into the FIFA acronym? You're right about it being harder too watch at the moment though. They usually play fake crowd noise, like they do at basketball. Some games also have a small crowd there too now with certain places easing restrictions.

Anyway


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @Lostbhoy any thoughts about this
> 
> https://www.glasgowtimes.co.uk/news...d-first-claim-point-quintuple-treble-triumph/


Lol, yeah I saw that and sent it to my little brother immediately! Definitely good on them for correcting the lazy journalisism. Shoulda done their homework before making such a claim and well done Red Imps on a fantastic achievement. Cannot take it away from them and we cannot even match it now!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Amanda's half time report. 

Rangers 1 Hibs 0
Hagi 33 mins


Thoroughly enjoyable 1st half, End to end football. Aribo and Kamara a joy to watch and Hagi showing renewed confidence. Hibs still dangerous on the break and Rangers have to be wary, I would feel more comfortable with another goal for Rangers as Hibs will know they're still in it. Rangers work rate today so far has been immense.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

Mon the Hibees, give me some Xmas hope... 
How's the weather been affecting the game? It's crazy mad windy here in Kirky!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Mon the Hibees, give me some Xmas hope...
> How's the weather been affecting the game? It's crazy mad windy here in Kirky!


It's been pissing down all day in Glasgow wind ain't that bad so no real effect on the game.

Full time

Rangers 1 Hibs 0

Hibs were all over Rangers the second half we parked the bus and managed to hold on. Hibs looked really good today but then they are like Aberdeen both of them turn into Brazil against Rangers and when they play Celtic they are like San Marino Anyhoo another 3 points in the bag for the mighty Gers.

Toughest game of the season next against St. Mirren on Wednesday


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Amanda's second  half time report of the day.

Hamilton Academical 0 - Celtic 0

Not much to report from this one' Weather is atrocious as has been the football so far. Hopefully continues like this and Celtic don't get a goal


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

More than feckin likely....  I want a don't like this button for this thread only 

Also Man Utd could've won against Leicester, who were actually the better team but we had better chances to put it to bed.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> More than feckin likely....  I want a don't like this button for this thread only
> 
> Also Man Utd could've won against Leicester, who were actually the better team but we had better chances to put it to bed.


80% possession and no goals. You would expect a team with that much possession to be 3 or 4 goals up by now.



Edit Celtic goal from the penalty spot with a penalty that was never a penalty


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

Any other year, yes.

I think Dr Evil stole our mojo in the middle of the night during pre season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Any other year, yes.
> 
> I think Dr Evil stole our mojo in the middle of the night during pre season.


Your mojo went the moment the ginger cunt became your manager for the second time 

2 nil Celtic they look like a different team in the second half.


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2020)

To move away from the Old Firm... Arsenlol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

emigre said:


> To move away from the Old Firm... Arsenlol


But their manager is Mikel Arteta a legendary player at Rangers so still kinda Old Firm talk 

He is shit as a manager though


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

And Tierney is their best player.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> And Tierney is their best player.....


I think he may now be regretting that move


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

We certainly have!!


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2020)

I just want to say that Jamal Lowe is a fucking god now.

Lowe>>>Tierney>>>Arteta


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 26, 2020)

Football / Soccer on Christmas ? How can you dare...


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Football / Soccer on Christmas ? How can you dare...


Football is a Christmas tradition here in Scotland


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 26, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Football is a Christmas tradition here in Scotland


Aside with 
Deoch, sabaid agus aimhreit ?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Aside with
> Deoch, sabaid agus aimhreit ? View attachment 239452View attachment 239453


Thats just an everyday tradition @alexander1970 



emigre said:


> I just want to say that Jamal Lowe is a fucking god now.
> 
> Lowe>>>Tierney>>>Arteta


Lowe not play for Swansea?? And 2 nil over Chelsea now....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Aside with
> Deoch, sabaid agus aimhreit ? View attachment 239452View attachment 239453


More accurately it should be. 

Deoch, sabaid, cuairidh agus barrachd deoch


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2020)

Another  3 points in the bag.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

Go Ross County,yo will get it !!!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 30, 2020)

You scared for Saturday yet? 

Coz I am.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Go Ross County,yo will get it !!!!


They are currently winning 1 to 0 lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> They are currently winning 1 to 0 lol.
> 
> View attachment 239916



Yes,that´s why I am very,very confident they will make it to the Top.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> You scared for Saturday yet?
> 
> Coz I am.....




Ross County have scored again lol

My prediction for Saturday is

Rangers 3    Celtic 1

Two goals for Roofe and one for Cedric Itten and the Celtic goalscorer will be French Eddy


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 30, 2020)

You gotta laugh.... 
 
Only in Scotland can a top flight game be postponed due to weather problems on an "all weather" pitch. I wish they'd just ban these fucking things, makes a bigger mockery of our game! Lay grass or you don't get promoted. 


And I'm saying nothing until 14:45 on Saturday......


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm loving at how this has become the Scottish football thread.


On that note, safe to say 10 in a row isn't happening?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 31, 2020)

Lol.... Scottish football is the only football... Ahem 

And to answer your question... As a Celtic fan.... It ain't over yet. As a realist.... Yeah probably and Saturday will have a big bearing on it if we get beat. Even if we win we've practically handed them the title on a plate this year. We had an abysmal start.

But.... Then again.... Steven Gerrard knows how to 'slip' up when the pressures on 

Serious edit....

Sad to hear the news that Tommy Docherty, ex Scotland, Man Utd and Chelsea manager has died at the age of 92.

As a player, Tommy made over 300 appearances for Preston North End, won 25 caps for Scotland and went on to manage 12 clubs in total winning the 1965 League Cup with Chelsea and the 1977 FA Cup with Man Utd.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 1, 2021)

Good 2-1 win over Villa for Utd. Oooh... Now level on points with 'Pool...  Roll on the 17th!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 2, 2021)

There's a place in heaven, We think of it everyday, Where 66 Bluenoses, Still watch the Rangers play

R.I.P to the 66 who lost their lives in the Ibrox Disaster 50 years ago.

No matter the result of today's game we will remember and never forget the 66 fans that died at Ibrox on this day


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 2, 2021)

19 points clear at the top.


Rangers 1 Celtic 0


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm no likin' that post 
Well done on this years title after beating 10 men with an own goal 

But seriously, well done on the title. It's over. 

The red card didn't change much for me, Lennys subs right after did. Can't defend him anymore. He fucked it. We fucked it. The better team did lose but goals are what matters and we could still be playing now and still not have scored.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I'm no likin' that post
> Well done on this years title after beating 10 men with an own goal
> 
> But seriously, well done on the title. It's over.
> ...


At the end of the season it doesn't matter how you played the only thing that counts is the amount of points you have 

The red card was slightly dubious but the tackle was stupid when you had another man back there. Bitton should not have been so dumb in that situation. Scott Brown as much as I hate him should have been on from the start for you guys. Had he been he probs would have wound up Fredo enough for him to get sent off.

And the two McGregor's got Rangers the win .


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 3, 2021)

Na, broonies finished for me. Turnbull was bossing it in midfield while soro fell out the game when he got his yellow and Griff was alot more energetic than edouard. Had he left those two on we would have got back in the game at least. 

I'm not gonna bemoan the red, it was totally stupid from Bitton who should know better. Besides, it was only Morelos. We could play with no goalkeeper and he still couldn't score against us  

So yet again, we totally done it to ourselves. Story of our season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 3, 2021)

Just read that Gerry Marsden of Gerry and the Pacemakers and You'll Never Walk Alone fame has sadly passed on today. Sad news indeed. 

It is with such great sadness that we hear of Gerry Marsden’s passing.Gerry’s words will live on forever with us. You’ll Never Walk Alone ❤️ pic.twitter.com/5W4yspmLRV— Liverpool FC (@LFC) January 3, 2021


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 6, 2021)

2 offside goals disallowed in the Manchester derby so far..... Already a better game than the last deby!

82 mins..... 2 nil to City. 


I don't like football anymore.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 10, 2021)

Another 3 points secured for the most successful team in football. 23 games played 21 wins, 2 draws and zero losses. 59 goals scored and only 6 conceded.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

I honestly don't know what has been worse.... Celtic or Trump. Probably us tbh! Only thing missing from our season now is a Benny Hill theme tune soundtrack. 

Whole team must isolate due to the ridiculous ill advised holiday to Doo fuckin' Bai. I predicted this all along and now here we are playing the kids against Hibs tonight. I sincerely hope we get fucked, I'm absolutely raging with that club. Fuckin morons. 
All I can say.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I honestly don't know what has been worse.... Celtic or Trump. Probably us tbh! Only thing missing from our season now is a Benny Hill theme tune soundtrack.
> 
> Whole team must isolate due to the ridiculous ill advised holiday to Doo fuckin' Bai. I predicted this all along and now here we are playing the kids against Hibs tonight. I sincerely hope we get fucked, I'm absolutely raging with that club. Fuckin morons.
> All I can say.


Did you read the club statement? They said something along the lines of had they stayed in Scotland chances were more players would have got covid


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah, again.... Fuckin morons. I mean, it was Julien who got it. A player who is out for months so shouldn't have been anywhere near a training camp in the first place!!!

This season really is a Timplosion of the highest standards now. I know I shouldn't but I sincerely hope there is an angry mob baying for blood down there tonight. They Trump supporters busy? Got a job for them...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Good draw for the Celtic reserves against Celtic's B team or is it Celtic's feeder team it's hard to tell at times


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow.... Bit of a bigoted comment there since the last player we signed from Hibs was Scott Allan 6 years ago and Anthony Stokes before that in 2010!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wow.... Bit of a bigoted comment there since the last player we signed from Hibs was Scott Allan 6 years ago and Anthony Stokes before that in 2010!


Where did your manager come from again  Ya do know my previous comment was just banter right?But I guess I will go easy on ya bud as its been a bad few weeks for Celtic and a bad week for your other team Man Utd. Even worse now what with the covid shit and another 2 points droped then Man Utd go and get Liverpool in the next round of the cup


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Exclusive footage of Gordon Strachan managing the makeshift Celtic team tonight


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Ya do know my previous comment was just banter right?


Yeah, me too!!  just because you bashed the big tims and the wee tims.... I know you are definitely not a bigot!

And yeah, bad week all round man! The Cup draw with Utd and 'Pool should be a cracker tho!

Only and excuse classic


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Yeah, me too!!  just because you bashed the big tims and the wee tims.... I know you are definitely not a bigot!
> 
> And yeah, bad week all round man! The Cup draw with Utd and 'Pool should be a cracker tho!


It will be one of the few times in my life I hope Man Utd win but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

Two weeks in a row! Got a dress rehearsal in the league on the 17th at Anfield then the cup game on 23rd!

All im focusing on from now on!!!


----------



## Jayro (Jan 12, 2021)

Minox said:


> Easy question, none.
> 
> I still haven't understood why people watch soccer when they could be playing it themselves instead.


I'll never understand why they call Soccer "football", when ACTUAL football (The NFL) already exists...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'll never understand why they call Soccer "football", when ACTUAL football (The NFL) already exists...


I never understand why they say "Soccer" or "Football"....when it is called Fussball.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 12, 2021)

We've already had this argument..... 

It's football because we kick the feckin ball with our feet..... NFL you carry the feckin thing with your HAND. 

Feckin Americans can't get anything right.... Even the shape of your balls is wrong...


----------



## Minox (Jan 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'll never understand why they call Soccer "football", when ACTUAL football (The NFL) already exists...


That is hand-egg though, not foot-ball.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'll never understand why they call Soccer "football", when ACTUAL football (The NFL) already exists...


You should try and watch Rugby League or Rugby Union. They are like hand-egg without all the pussy padding.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2021)

Rugby.....Arrrrrrrr.

Men´s World......

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

....why do I have now this Picture from @AmandaRose in Mind...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

@Lostbhoy what's your opinion on the fact that Celtic spent £200000 to send the first team to Dubai then they return and the whole disaster afterwards then they go and furlough the under 18s team at tax payers expense. This is a bloody joke in my opinion.They can afford such an expensive holiday but can't afford to pay the under 18s that is bullshit. There is something seriously wrong going on with the boardroom at your club. 

https://talksport.com/football/8176...cottish-league-two-demands-adrian-durham/amp/


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)

There's always been something wrong with the boardroom at my club. It was the reason i left. (long story) 

All this charity club bullshit when it suits them and they are the biggest money grabbing self invested bunch of pricks in football. I support the team, not the club anymore.

Gonna be honest I haven't seen any of that but would take anything talksport say with pinch of salt and side of lime.....But it definitely wouldn't surprise me and I totally agree with you if it's true.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> There's always been something wrong with the boardroom at my club. It was the reason i left. (long story)
> 
> All this charity club bullshit when it suits them and they are the biggest money grabbing self invested bunch of pricks in football. I support the team, not the club anymore.
> 
> Gonna be honest I haven't seen any of that but would take anything talksport say with pinch of salt and side of lime.....But it definitely wouldn't surprise me and I totally agree with you if it's true.


It's true they really have furloughed the under 18s team it's all over the Internet including Celtic fan sites like 67 Hail Hail.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.67...lough-by-club-with-others-to-follow-suit/amp/


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)

It's scandalous but I honestly don't think we'll be the only team and Rangers will do the same eventually. 

The actual problem of course is we certainly can afford to pay them and bloody well should be but tellin ya, that is Celtic to a tee, top to bottom. I always said the biscuit tin never left.... It just went in a drawer. 

The first team certainly don't deserve their wages this year so they should be giving them to the youngsters in my opinion but I don't see board members of any company taking wage decreases and that pisses me off no end. Our board will see the money saved there to top up their fuckin well undeserved bonuses.


----------



## Flame (Jan 17, 2021)

'66 was a great year for English football.

Eric Cantona was born.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2021)

Bad weekend for both Glasgow clubs. But nice to see Ced the Ted scoring another great goal for Rangers. And we are still 21 points ahead lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 18, 2021)

It was offside, conspiracy I tells ya!! 

Na, in all seriousness to snatch a draw like that shows the character you've been showing all season and still no signs of letting up. I didn't even bother with our game until it was finished. Knew we'd draw all day long.

I think we're just trying to out do ourselves every week now with the disasters!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 18, 2021)

Rangers top ESPN Euro power rankings

In-form Rangers have topped ESPN's global power rankings to be named as the best side in the world so far this season.

Steven Gerrard's side have cruised 21 points clear at the top of the Scottish Premiership and are yet to lose in their 24 league games this term.

The impressive run has now been recognised by the American TV giants as they rise to the top to the weekly rankings.

So not only are we the most successful team in football we are now ranked the best team in the world 

Over at the other side of Glasgow another Celtic player has tested positive for coronavirus. And Celtic's manager Neil Lennon has went on a rather bizarre rant claiming Celtic are being unfairly punished for their players getting coronavirus and pretty much said the opposite of what his own directors said about their trip to Dubai.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 20, 2021)

Lol, wtf do Americans know about football anyway! Means as much as your wee friendly tournament trophies you count as proper success 

In all seriousness, I've gave up. I wish they'd just hand you the title now. It has been well deserved. 

If we were a horse we'd have been shot by now. It'd be the humane thing to do.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 20, 2021)

Jesus I just checked the score @Lostbhoy I am actually lost for words at Celtic's collapse this season. As much as I will be overjoyed to win the league it would have been nicer to actually have had a challenge and then won it. If you get what I mean


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 20, 2021)

Totally get you. I'd take it alot better if we put up some sort of a challenge but by definition we should be the ones running away with it, not the absolute complete opposite. I am seriously done this year. I'll go as far to say we have went from winning every trophy 4 years in a row to winning NONE of them this year. 

But again, I am certainly not going to take anything away from you guys this year. It has been well deserved on your part. You really needed to show this level of competition this year in preparation for the big push but in hindsight it wasn't needed eh?

Funniest part of the night.... 

 

Sent off for being Scott Brown a few mins after being subbed on!!! Dick.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 20, 2021)

Just watched a video of the sending off wtf there was absolutely no reason to elbow Jaze Kabia from what I seen.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 22, 2021)

Wow, just as shocking a result.... Burnley beat Liverpool last night 1-0!

That's 'Pool 6 points adrift of Utd now but City and Leicester still in with a shout so far. City having a game in hand too can go one point above Utd.... Hope not though! 

Exciting stuff down there this year!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

@Lostbhoy just seen this on the Internet


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> @Lostbhoy just seen this on the Internet
> 
> View attachment 243025


Lol.... Never count your chickens before they hatch!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Win the league or lose the league it doesn't mater because

4 lads had a dream
To start a football team
They had no money
No kit
Or even a ball
They still carried on
And The Rangers were born
54 league titles
We're still going strong

So hoist up your Rangers flag
Sing with your heart and voice
Celebrate the greatest club in the world
Let our history show
What we already know
We are The Rangers
The greatest of all


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

I meant that guy. No fuckin way back for us now.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I meant that guy. No fuckin way back for us now.


In my defence I'm still a bit drunk from last night


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> In my defence I'm still a bit drunk from last night



That´s nouvel...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

5 goals from 5 different players we are unstoppable


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

My deed granny could score 5 past Ross County lol

She'd probably score 10 past us aswell


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Been hearing some crazy talk from Celtic fans that are convinced Rafa Benitez will be Celtic's next manager. Does the club has enough cash in the biscuit tin


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

Yeah, thought that would happen as he's left the Chinese club he was managing earlier today. 

Oh there is more than enough cash..... Just no will to spend any of it. How would Desmond pay for another Picasso for his downstairs toilet if we spent any of it. Fuckin moustachioed Irish prick that he is.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Rafa was on 12 million pound a year at Dalian Yifang. Neil lennon is on 2 million pound a year at Celtic. No way can you afford the wages of Rafa


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

Not China wages but we could afford him, we just won't. No one in the western world will pay him that but success means more than money to the right managers.

Look at Slippy G.... He's on 20 fags and a packet of spicy bikers at yous


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Look at Slippy G.... He's on 20 fags and a packet of spicy bikers at yous


Hey you forget that's a fucking fortune to a scouser 

But being serious for a moment he is on more than Lennon. Stevie G gets 2.5 mill a year.


----------



## emigre (Jan 24, 2021)

Benitez to Celtic.

I'd like to see that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

emigre said:


> Benitez to Celtic.
> 
> I'd like to see that.


Needs to be Roy Keane he is the only one who can put a bit of fight and desire back in their players. But hopefully they pick someone else


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

Apparently Benitez taking a break for a bit and as for Roy Keane..... Get te!

Absolutely fantastic footballer in his time but what a wank of a guy. Wouldn't have him as manager due to that and the fact he's done fuck all in management, even as a no 2 to Martin O'Neil. (Another manager who left due to the boards biscuit tin mentality).

I honestly don't know who I'd have in the job personally but it has to someone with experience at least. Should have a bit of pedigree about them but knowing the Sellik like I do..... They'll probably give it to JFK....


John Fuckin Kennedy


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

There is an awesome manager who I believe is available. What about Pedro Caixinha to get the Celtic job


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

Aw they were the days 

I think he's actually donned a ginger wig and a Northern Irish accent this year.....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

Not a classic by any means but a great goal by Fernades to win it for Utd! Good character to come from behind but I'd say we controlled most of the game anyway. West Ham next... 

Bit more pressure for Klopp this season to deal with.... Seeing murmurings from Pool fans asking if Klopp has done all he can after last two seasons successes. Possible sack and a call to Slippy to go home at the end of the season?? I can hope lol

After all, the way Scottish football is viewed down there they'll all think he's actually won this league as opposed to us atrociously throwing it away all year.....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 24, 2021)

I am Portuguese and futebol isnt my things. They makes a lot of money and what we have ? Just watch and struggle with money. They dont care about you but your money for their wealthy and profits. If not for us then they will have nothing and futebol wouldn't exist.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Jan 24, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> I am Portuguese and futebol isnt my things. They makes a lot of money and what we have ? Just watch and struggle with money. They dont care about you but your money for their wealthy and profits. If not for us then they will have nothing and futebol wouldn't exist.


Why did you comment here, exactly?


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 24, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> Why did you comment here, exactly?


He mostly has nothing to say.

I like to see Fernandes' evolution in ManU. It's nice to see that a player can be so beneficial to a team in such a short time. Good for them. And for him too.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 24, 2021)

0x3000027E said:


> Why did you comment here, exactly?



Why are you telling me here, exactly?



eyeliner said:


> He mostly has nothing to say.



LOL.. You thought wrong and you dont know what you are talking about.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> After all, the way Scottish football is viewed down there they'll all think he's actually won this league as opposed to us atrociously throwing it away all year.....
> 
> View attachment 243242


Ah yes cause Rangers are not top of the league because they haven't lost a game in the league this season. Its all because Celtic are pish aparently. Probably also Celtic's fault we are are undefeated in Europe as well. And all down to Celtic as to why we are currently ranked the best football team in the world


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Ah yes cause Rangers are not top of the league because they haven't lost a game in the league this season. Its all because Celtic are pish aparently. Probably also Celtic's fault we are are undefeated in Europe as well. And all down to Celtic as to why we are currently ranked the best football team in the world



Heehee.... Didn't you see the picture.... 

Hook, line and sinker


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Heehee.... Didn't you see the picture....
> 
> Hook, line and sinker


I never had my glasses on it looked like a guy doing a piss lol


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I never had my glasses on it looked like a guy doing a piss lol


Hahahahaha! It does aswell!! I was taking the piss of course!

Back to Utd.... Fernades has been a revelation since signing. Comparisons to Cantona I'd say are fair. Not since the Gallic Genius has a player made such a positive impact on Utd. Eric is still the King and always will be tho!

Thought Pogba had a good game today (at last). I'm not his biggest fan at all and if he's playing for a move away..... Good riddance. Always feel the team is better without him. Possible swap with the Old Lady for Ronaldo to come home???


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 24, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hahahahaha! It does aswell!! I was taking the piss of course!
> 
> Back to Utd.... Fernades has been a revelation since signing. Comparisons to Cantona I'd say are fair. Not since the Gallic Genius has a player made such a positive impact on Utd. Eric is still the King and always will be tho!
> 
> Thought Pogba had a good game today (at last). I'm not his biggest fan at all and if he's playing for a move away..... Good riddance. Always feel the team is better without him. Possible swap with the Old Lady for Ronaldo to come home???


Well Fernandes has been there what? Less than a year? He might not be able to create such a memorable path, if one of the really big clubs manage to fork the money to take him away.

I miss the times players actually played for the club, instead of trying to make the move to a bigger paycheck..


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Well Fernandes has been there what? Less than a year? He might not be able to create such a memorable path, if one of the really big clubs manage to fork the money to take him away.
> 
> I miss the times players actually played for the club, instead of trying to make the move to a bigger paycheck..



True but those days of loyalty are long gone for any club I'd say. Maybe OGS has a Class of 22 up his sleeve!


----------



## Flame (Jan 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Well Fernandes has been there what? Less than a year? He might not be able to create such a memorable path, if one of the really big clubs manage to fork the money to take him away.
> 
> I miss the times players actually played for the club, instead of trying to make the move to a bigger paycheck..



what do you mean really big clubs? it doesn't come bigger than Manchester United.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> what do you mean really big clubs? it doesn't come bigger than Manchester United.


I think he meant bigger teams like the most successful team in football Rangers


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> what do you mean really big clubs? it doesn't come bigger than Manchester United.


Well, I'd say Barcelona, Real Madrid, Baiern. Not necessarily bigger as in history, but in deep pocketing.

Also, I heavily dislike the 3 clubs I mentioned.


----------



## Flame (Jan 24, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Well, I'd say Barcelona, Real Madrid, Baiern. Not necessarily bigger as in history, but in deep pocketing.
> 
> Also, I heavily dislike the 3 clubs I mentioned.



they about the same https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes'_list_of_the_most_valuable_football_clubs

but them three run by "fans". Man Utd is not so has more money when needed.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> they about the same https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes'_list_of_the_most_valuable_football_clubs
> 
> but them three run by "fans". Man Utd is not so has more money when needed.


OK, I concede, but I'm sure most players wouldn't say no to that kind of move and increased paycheck.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 27, 2021)

More sad news in the football world. 

Dr Jozef Venglos has passed away aged 84.

Fondly remembered by Celtic fans in his single season as manager he was the man who signed club legend Lubomir Moravcik.

In a varied career he was the first non British or Irish person to manage in the EPL top flight when he took the reigns at Aston Villa in 1990.

He also had spells in charge of the Czechoslovakia, Malaysia and Slovakia national teams, as well as roles on the Fifa and Uefa technical committees and will be remembered as an absolute gentleman and mentor to some of the best players the game has seen. 

RIP Dr Jo.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 27, 2021)

Very sad day for football Dr Jo was a legend even before he joined Celtic. Always seemed such a nice person any time I watched him do an interview and was a master tactician that had the knack of turning average players into top class players. 

RIP Dr. Jo
https://t.co/NM95GrP7wH?amp=1


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 27, 2021)

Hibs 0 - Rangers 1 Alfredo Morelos

Rangers very lucky to get the win. Morelos should have been sent off in the first half for stomping on Ryan Porteous. How the ref and his assistants missed it I will never know. He shouldn't have been on the park to score the goal.



Celtic 2 - Hamilton 0

A goal each for Leigh Griffiths and French Eddy


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 27, 2021)

Good to see our strikers are doing what they're paid for at last!! I didn't watch it, decided to watch the UTD game instead. Starting to think I'm the jinx.... Celtic lose... Utd win.... Celtic win... Utd lose!!

Bad loss against Sheff Utd tonight and missed the chance to go top again.

On the continent tho..... This is just porn from Sevilla. 37 uninterrupted passes involving all 11 players resulting in a goal against Valencia. Fantastic!

https://twitter.com/FootyAccums/status/1354550231157891072?s=20


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 28, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Starting to think I'm the jinx.... Celtic lose... Utd win.... Celtic win... Utd lose!!
> 
> Bad loss against Sheff Utd tonight and missed the chance to go top again.




Even worst it was Oliver Burke who played for Celtic a while back who scored the winner against Man Utd


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 28, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Even worst it was Oliver Burke who played for Celtic a while back who scored the winner against Man Utd


Yarp. Insult to injury. His first goal in the EPL too!!


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2021)

Zlatan Vs. Lukaku is the major thing in football atm.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)

Flame said:


> Zlatan Vs. Lukaku is the major thing in football atm.


If it's true that Zlatan racially abused Lukaku then he can go fuck himself. I can't stand anyone who is racist/homophobic/transphobic


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

Two ex UTD team mates none the less @Flame!! Totally agree with you @AmandaRose but then I can't stand Zlatan. Most overrated player in history imo. 

Absolutely loved this tweet last week exposing the great pretender....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 30, 2021)

As a Rangers fan it's not even funny anymore to see the Celtic result today. So sad to see how the Celtic team are falling apart. Will we ever have a season that ends up like helicopter Sunday again? Our league is shit something needs to be done to make other teams more competitive. Every year one team dominates the league and the rest of the teams aren't even close to the winners.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 30, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> As a Rangers fan it's not even funny anymore to see the Celtic result today. So sad to see how the Celtic team are falling apart. Will we ever have a season that ends up like helicopter Sunday again? Our league is shit something needs to be done to make other teams more competitive. Every year one team dominates the league and the rest of the teams aren't even close to the winners.
> 
> View attachment 244212




All im saying is Lennon got the job first time round after Tony Mowbray capitulated against St Mirren 4-0 away from home. He should lose his job immediately after that. 2-1 loss at home is as bad a result.

Not that we were catching up anyway but this is a fuckin shambolic mess of a shambles now. 

You better look after my trophy. I looked after it with great affection for 7 and a half years after we got it back from you lot with a broken fin!! I expect to win it back next year in one peice!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 30, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> You better look after my trophy.


Your trophy who's the most successful team in the world again?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah... The NEW one. It's MY trophy. They're (were) ALL mine.


That was the day after the Invincible Treble was won. Got my pic with the EPL one when Leicester won it too!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 1, 2021)

Olivier Ntcham wants to go to Marseille their fans were setting fire to their training ground the other day and attacking players and that's still a more attractive prospect than staying at Celtic. Shows you just how bad things are at Celtic at the moment


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

Andre Villas-Boas has been suspended by Marseille after criticising the signing of Olivier Ntcham from Celtic. Andre Villas-Boas had offered his resignation to the Marseille board; former Chelsea and Tottenham boss did not want the club to sign Olivier Ntcham; Celtic midfielder arrived at Ligue 1 club on loan on Deadline Day; club to launch disciplinary proceedings.

More news to follow lol

Edit some more news

Hopes of Rafa Benitez taking over at Celtic appear to have suffered a blow as reports in Italy suggest he'll return to Napoli.

Parkhead boss Neil Lennon is under pressure after a disastrous title defence, with Rangers sitting 23 points clear and all but certain to stop 10 In A Row.

The manager's position was due to be reviewed in January but so far there has been no communication from the club about the results of the process.

CEO Peter Lawwell will depart at the end of the season and, while Lennon insists that won't affect his own future, many expect the Irishman to follow.

Celtic supporters are hoping for a bold appointment in the vein of Brendan Rodgers and Benitez has been touted after leaving a lucrative role in China.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Meh, that soap operas borin now. Ntcham situation is hilarious but they can fuckin keep him!! 

Currently watching the red devils rip the saints apart!! 4 nil half time and thats what they get for not giving us forster and then not playing him!! Another 4 goals please utd!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

@Lostbhoy good night for both your teams.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Outstanding! 9 nil and Southampton down to 9 players, goal chopped off by an offside kneecap and absolutely no sympathy from me!!! 

I used to call Southampton Southceltic since they would sign a lot of our players but they played like us tonight hahaha!!  Glad I watched that.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you Southampton. I needed that in my life.


<3


----------



## paulttt (Feb 2, 2021)

You fill up my senses!!!! 

SHEFFIELD UNITED checking in after a 2-1 against West brom.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Flame said:


> Thank you Southampton. I needed that in my life.
> 
> 
> <3


You and me both mate!

@AmandaRose, Bout bloody time! Too little faaaaar to late for Celtic bit what the actual fuck is going on.... Scott Brown AND Ajeti scored???

Is it a full moon tonight?


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 2, 2021)

paulttt said:


> You fill up my senses!!!!
> 
> SHEFFIELD UNITED checking in after a 2-1 against West brom.



Had Sheffield United in my game of killer. Glad they won


----------



## paulttt (Feb 2, 2021)

shamzie said:


> Had Sheffield United in my game of killer. Glad they won




Billy Sharp scores goals.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> You and me both mate!



im on cloud nine right now.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Yaaay pun dog!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> @AmandaRose, .... Scott Brown AND Ajeti scored???
> 
> Is it a full moon tonight?


Scott Brown says there should be a statue at Celtic park, I thought they already had one called Shane Duffy.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Scott Brown says there should be a statue at Celtic park, I thought they already had one called Shane Duffy.


 too funny and true!

Actually, a statue or a one legged pirate would be better than Duffer... I mean Duffy.

No wait.... Was right the first time!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> too funny and true!
> 
> Actually, a statue or a one legged pirate would be better than Duffer... I mean Duffy.
> 
> No wait.... Was right the first time!!


Both our teams have had their fair share of duffers over the years lol but none of them will ever be as bad as when Rangers signed Ian Black. So for our non Scottish football fans let me now tell you about the dumbest person  to ever play football.


Ian Black was a player Rangers fans loved to hate before he joined the club and one we only hated more when he was here. A mediocre footballer with a vastly-inflated sense of his own importance. He was caught and banned for betting a fortune on Rangers to lose in a game that he then went on to score the goal which won the match . How dumb must you be to fuck up your own bet?

The bet incident pretty much sums up the dumb fuckers time at Rangers perfectly.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Both our teams have had their fair share of duffers over the years lol but none of them will ever be as bad as when Rangers signed Ian Black. So for our non Scottish football fans let me now tell you about the dumbest person  to ever play football.
> 
> 
> Ian Black was a player Rangers fans loved to hate before he joined the club and one we only hated more when he was here. A mediocre footballer with a vastly-inflated sense of his own importance. He was caught and banned for betting a fortune on Rangers to lose in a game that he then went on to score the goal which won the match . How dumb must you be to fuck up your own bet?
> ...



Heehee, Ian Black eh. Wonder if he has a sister called Penny? 

Talking of thier own self importance... I think Joey Barton wins that argument hands down lol what a joke he was!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Heehee, Ian Black eh. Wonder if he has a sister called Penny?
> 
> Talking of thier own self importance... I think Joey Barton wins that argument hands down lol what a joke he was!!


True he was a joke but a bigger joke was Regi Blinker. You guys traded Paolo di Canio for him. 

Thats like trading gold for shite


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

Regi's a legend!! Part of the team that stopped your ten! Joey Barton couldn't lace Regi's boots. Poor Regi never made ridiculous claims like he would be the best player in the whole country then get lost in Scott Browns pocket..... Think he's still in there 
Barton was an arse before and after he joined yous though!

But yeah, that cock jock brown was behind that deal. There was a dud appointment off the park!

Since we're going waaaaay back then.... Tore Andre Flo?? £12 million?? Makes Ajeti look like Larsson 

Speaking of which.... Ajeti and Barkas.... Two of the biggest duds in the history of the universe! 
Aw man, it's not funny


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Regi's a legend!! Part of the team that stopped your ten! Joey Barton couldn't lace Regi's boots. Poor Regi never made ridiculous claims like he would be the best player in the whole country then get lost in Scott Browns pocket..... Think he's still in there
> Barton was an arse before and after he joined yous though!
> 
> But yeah, that cock jock brown was behind that deal. There was a dud appointment off the park!
> ...


Ha you say Tore Andre Flo I counter with Rafael Scheidt


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2021)

It needs to be said, how does a team lose 9-0 nil twice?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

emigre said:


> It needs to be said, how does a team lose 9-0 nil twice?


Both times they had a player sent off right at the start of the game. Against Leicester Ryan Bertrand was sent off after 12 mins. Against Man Utd Alex Jankewitz was sent off 2 minutes after the game kicked off.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Ha you say Tore Andre Flo I counter with Rafael Scheidt


I could say you win but Peter Van Vossen?? 

I'm also gonna say about Southampton.... Losing a player that early still shouldn't result in a 9 nil.... Especially twice!!! Sometimes playing against ten men is actually harder. I'd say there is mentality problem down there however they have been seriously fucked over by VAR lately. 

I'm still not sympathetic tho, get it up them!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I could say you win but Peter Van Vossen??


I could say you win but Wayne Biggins


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I could say you win but Wayne Biggins




Sebo! Sebo! Sebo!


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 3, 2021)

Bin dippers in the mud again thanks to the mighty Brighton, you love too see it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sebo! Sebo! Sebo!


You almost won with that one but not quite. 

He's fat
He's shite
His name is Ian Wright 

I'll not continue the rest of that song lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 3, 2021)

And he feels like chicken tonight 
Wrighty is legend of the game. Just past it when he came to us! Bit like Caniggia.... I was still raging when he signed for yous!

Micheal Ball?? Woulda been better with the opera singer 

Ouch.... Liverpool 0 - Brighton 1!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> And he feels like chicken tonight
> Wrighty is legend of the game. Just past it when he came to us! Bit like Caniggia.... I was still raging when he signed for yous!
> 
> Micheal Ball?? Woulda been better with the opera singer
> ...


Micheal Ball was not bad at Rangers when he wasn't injured which was quite a lot . Plus Rangers done some kind of dodgy transfer deal (Yes I know you don't have to say anything about Rangers and dodgy transfer deals lol) with Everton for him that meant that not only did Everton get 6.5 million for him they got a huge fee for every game he played for Rangers. Rangers ended up hardly playing him because of the fee they had to pay.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2021)

A huge congratulations to Stevie G for his 100th win as Rangers manager tonight after a tough 1-0 win against St. Johnston.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

...I wish,Soccer/Football/Fussball in Austria was that popular like yours.....like in the 80s/90s when some of our Teams played in some Finals...and beated Clubs like AC Milano,Royal Antwerpen,Sporting Lissboa,Celtic Glasgow......


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> ...I wish,Soccer/Football/Fussball in Austria was that popular like yours.....like in the 80s/90s when some of our Teams played in some Finals...and beated Clubs like AC Milano,Royal Antwerpen,Sporting Lissboa,Celtic Glasgow......


Ooooh... Rapid Vienna 1984 European Cup Winners Cup at Celtic Park...... Highly controversial game!!! Rapid get beat 3 nil but Rapids Weinhofer claims to have been struck by a missile and feigns an injury to which Red Cross paramedics confirm no injury was present. This was after Rapid coach Otto Baric threw a bottle on to the park after Celtic were awarded a penalty and it was 15 minutes before the game restarted. The Rapid players resorted to thuggery that went unpunished by the the referee during the game. 

Rapid appeals to UEFA and see the games result wiped and replayed at a neutral venue (Old Trafford) due to the so called bottle that hit Weinhofer and Rapid go onto win 1 nil but got beat in the Final by Everton 3-1. 

Everton fans unfurl a banner saying they should be playing against Celtic in the Final although it has to be said, our game was only the Second Round! But those games are infamous in our history and there is no love between the two supports!

But that aside, Austrian teams were a force in Europe in the 80s. Red Bull Salzburg have European Pedigree these days, very well respected.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)

Hamilton have sacked their Club TV commentator Bobby Bulloch for saying "I went for a jobby" on air 



> Euan McTear (@emctear) Tweeted: "I went away for a jobby at half time."
> "Had to squeeze quite a bit".
> 
> Scottish football commentary is undefeated. Sadly, this Hamilton commentator got sacked. I'd tune in again. https://t.co/QwmBe8Aa2Y https://twitter.com/emctear/status/1357128832688549888?s =20



I for one think that's shite..... 

Why can't I add tweets anymore???


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hamilton have sacked their Club TV commentator Bobby Bulloch for saying "I went for a jobby" on air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I read he was getting the sack anyway because he initially turned up at the wrong venue.

Bulloch had turned up at the QTV studio, which is next to Ibrox Stadium and from where Accies TV run their commentary operations for away games. So he then had to scramble to get to Douglas Park and only arrived 2 mins before kickoff.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)

Lmao!! Seriously?? You'd think he was touching cloth all the way there then so the afore mentioned trouble maker shoulda popped right out 

I can sure paint a picture....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> @Lostbhoy good night for both your teams.
> 
> View attachment 244663
> 
> View attachment 244664



That is Hasenhüttl´s Club......... oh God..an Austrian....*shame*


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> That is Hasenhüttl´s Club......... oh God..an Austrian....*shame*


Poor Ralph


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm honestly surprised he's still in the job. I cannot think of any manager to take such a beating even once and keep their job. 

He must be in the same union as Neil Lennon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I'm honestly surprised he's still in the job. I cannot think of any manager to take such a beating even once and keep their job.
> 
> He must be in the same union as Neil Lennon





AmandaRose said:


> Poor Ralph



He said:

Ralph Hasenhüttl thanked the Southampton fans for the "unbelievable" support after his team lost 9-0 at Manchester United. “This support that I received from outside. I have to say, I've never experienced anything like this in my career as a coach, ”said the Styrian at a press conference on Thursday. He would like to express his big thanks to all supporters and see this as an incentive "that I'm at the right club here".


https://www.krone.at/2335078

Oh dear......


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow... I cannot get my head around that level of mediocrity. How can you support a guy who has conceded the biggest recorded loss in EPL history TWICE???

If I was Austria, I'd disown him @alexander1970


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wow... I cannot get my head around that level of mediocrity. How can you support a guy who has conceded the biggest recorded loss in EPL history TWICE???
> 
> If I was Austria, I'd disown him @alexander1970


Why compared to a few other Austrians he really ain't that bad. You know that dude with the funny mustache who wanted to rule the world and that other dude with the secret basement


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Why compared to a few other Austrians he really ain't that bad. You know that dude with the funny mustache who wanted to rule the world and that other dude with the secret basement


Amanda,put the Bottle aside....

Football,Amanda,Football or Soccer or Fussball is the Topic.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 6, 2021)

Cantona-esque!! Sublime from Fernades... Shame it ended 3-3 
https://twitter.com/SkySportsPL/sta...cantona-with-sublime-goal-vs-everton-20210206


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 6, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Cantona-esque!! Sublime from Fernades... Shame it ended 3-3
> https://twitter.com/SkySportsPL/status/1358157404286955521?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1358157404286955521|twgr^|twcon^s1_c10&ref_url=https://www.sportbible.com/football/football-news-goals-bruno-fernandes-shows-class-of-cantona-with-sublime-goal-vs-everton-20210206


Great goal by Fernades. And I guess a not bad win for your other team but my god Diego Laxalt is bloody awful.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 6, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Great goal by Fernades. And I guess a not bad win for your other team but my god Diego Laxalt is bloody awful.
> 
> View attachment 245235


Why what happened? He was actually one of our better performers all year!! I refuse to watch us again this year even if we do win after the shit they put me through!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Why what happened? He was actually one of our better performers all year!! I refuse to watch us again this year even if we do win after the shit they put me through!!!


He is terrible at passing the ball. He no joke gave the ball away about 50 times today. Personally I have not been impressed with him any time I have seen him play he seems to flap any time he has the ball and the other team put pressure on him. And also he really needs to go to a better hairdresser


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 7, 2021)

Whole bloody teams been flapping all season I cant single out anyone but yeah, the hairdo does raise questions!!

Just read the bbc game review and he scored more points than Broony who started the game and got subbed off when laxalt came on!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2021)

Rangers were terrible today but at least we are still undefeated


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 7, 2021)

Lol.... The slippery slope begins....


----------



## emigre (Feb 7, 2021)

IN B4 Rangers do the ultimate bottle job.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes yes very good we are still undefeated in the league and in the Europa league no need to panic after one bad game


----------



## emigre (Feb 8, 2021)

Celtic have own back to back games for the first time this year and Rangers are lucky to get a draw against Hamilton. 

Me thinks, Stevie Me is about to let it slip again...


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 8, 2021)

21 points clear at the top with only 10 games left to go and undefeated all season in the league and in Europe sorry but anyone who thinks Rangers are going to blow the league this season is deluded. Celtic pretty much need to win every game they have left and Rangers would need to lose at least 6 of their 10 remaining games.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 9, 2021)

Lol...




Spoiler




I aint that daft!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lol...
> View attachment 245715
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Lostbhoy how is the weather where you are? Supposedly it’s currently about minus 21 in the Parkhead area of Glasgow


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey @Lostbhoy how is the weather where you are? Supposedly it’s currently about minus 21 in the Parkhead area of Glasgow


It be a lot colder if fans were allowed in 

I was actually in Ayr today and not a drop of snow anywhere, glorious sunshine tho!

I see Ajetis ban has been overturned... Not proven apparently!! Gotta be honest, looked like a dive to me. I'm surprised at that but not as if he'd be missed if he was out!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 10, 2021)

Washing my favourite glass this morning..... It has become a metaphor!! 
 

Gutted.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

Good result for Celtic tonight I guess. Finding a bit of form albeit miles too late thank god Playing like a team with the pressure off now they know the 10 in a row is gone. St Mirren did help as they were dreadful. Also the decision to give Celtic a penalty was one of the dodgiest I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 10, 2021)

Didn't bother watching it but read the match report. It said the tug on Taylors arm was 'delicate' and he went down. I have seen these given plenty of times but I'm honest enough to say that tugs on arms don't make anyone go down in any situation ffs!! I always compare these situations to outside the football pitch. If that happened anywhere else in the world, 2 guys would be squaring up to each other angrily but on the pitch, one acts like a shooting victim!! It's the part of the game I detest the most.

But 2 dodgy penalties in successive games? Normally Rangers who get those decisions!! 

Across the border... Utd eventually came good against the hammers last night in one of the most boring games ive seen since this lockdown era!! Glad to see McTominay get the winner... Good Scottish lad showing the way!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

Lol we have the refs on our side and you guys have the SFA on your side to ban our players and to let Celtic players off for doing similar elbows or stomps or dives ect


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 10, 2021)

Bout fuckin time too.... Make up for 130 years of you lot gettin away with it!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Bout fuckin time too.... Make up for 130 years of you lot gettin away with it!!


Oh I'm so confused how have we been getting away with it for 130 years? According to Celtic fans we are a new club that's less than 10 years old


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 10, 2021)

When did I say that?? A club is it's fans in my eyes and Rangers are supported by the same morons who supported them before 2012 

Besides, if we wwnt by that school of thought, every club in the world who has ever been sold and bought by new owners would be a new club. 

I have always maintained we are nothing without each other and need each other. I have certainly enjoyed the last 9 years and I certainly revelled in it as I put up with 9 years of the same in the 90s but if you look back to your exploits in Europe back then.... Absolutely embarrassed because of the lack of competition domestically. We have done the same this time round. Early 2000s is when we were both strong teams and we had our best performances in Europe since the 60s and 70s. We need those days back for the benefit of Scottish football.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey @Lostbhoy as I suspected all along you are one of the few smart Celtic fans. You actually get that the Club is still the same just with different owners lol. Don't even get me started on that whole zombie bullshit other Celtic fans like to spout.

Anyhoo I forgot to ask how you managed to smash your glass?

Also pretty sure we had a good run in the champ league in 92 and only got screwed out of getting to the final because Marseille cheated their way through the comp.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah I forgot about that run in 92. Interesting fact there..... The Champions League format was actually the brainchild of Rangers Director at the time Campbell Ogilvie. 

He devised and pitched it to UEFA a year or two previously. Then in it's inaugural season, you get to the semi's....... Coincidence?? (of course it was, I'm trolling there!) But there you go....

As for my glass..... Like our goalkeeper.... Slipped out of my hand when I was rinsing it and became our tenth title!! ....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 13, 2021)

Remind me how the hell Qatar was chosen to host a World Cup.....

 

Totally ignored the female officials while acknowledging and even fist bumping the male referee.

Sorry but I'm just gonna say it..... Backwards ignorant pricks.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Remind me how the hell Qatar was chosen to host a World Cup.....
> 
> View attachment 246328
> 
> ...


Yep they are backwards ignorant pricks but British are men are just as bad. Like this for instance in the news today.

*Rangers Women's star brilliantly shuts down sexist twitter troll with brutal comeback*

Daina Bourma didn't hold back when she saw a troll take a pop at the women's game in a sexist social media post.

It's the usual response to anything good that happens in a women's football game.

The Twitter trolls are straight out with their casual misogyny and giving their opinion that goalkeepers just aren't good enough.

They completely ignore the years of dedication they've put into their passion, not to mention the quality produced by the player who scored the goal.

This time it was Scotland midfielder Caroline Weir who scored a goal Lionel Messi would have been proud of during the Manchester derby in the Women's Super League on Friday night.

The Man City star picked up the ball at the edge of the box, beat a defender then produced an exquisite chip which nestled into the back of the net, leaving the keeper with no chance.

But instead of commenting on the skill required to even attempt that shot, one troll decided that it was better to slag off those involved in the game.



Using the Twitter handled @Liam53955897, he said: “I can comfortably say a half decent under 16s boys team would beat either of these 2. Any keeper bigger than 5 ft 6 would have saved that goal.”

The initial point from him is null-and-void given United stopper Mary Earps is 'bigger' than 5ft 6in.

And Rangers winger Daina Bourma didn't hold back in her response as she laid into the troll with a brilliant comeback that must have left him speechless.

She wrote: “I can comfortably tell you that because you’re so ugly you need to put a picture of a car as a profile picture, and a car that you could never afford.”


The wonder goal in question is about 5 mins in.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 13, 2021)

United Fan, had a feeling about city today though. Hope I don't regret it. "He who dares wins rodders"


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 13, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep they are backwards ignorant picks but British are men are just as bad. Like this for instance in the news today.
> 
> *Rangers Women's star brilliantly shuts down sexist twitter troll with brutal comeback*
> 
> ...



Haha, brilliant comeback!! That was an utter peach of a goal. A good few attempts brought out good saves also watching those highlights. Just raging it was against UTD 
Liam is obviously a total nugget who got brought back to earth brilliantly!! Love it!



shamzie said:


> United Fan, had a feeling about city today though. Hope I don't regret it. "He who dares wins rodders"
> 
> View attachment 246404


TRAITOR!! 

Spurs suck anyway, I'd be very surprised if they beat City the way they're both playing just now. 

Are you putting 198 quid on for a 60 quid return???


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)

Another 3 points in the bag and we are still undefeated and now only 4 wins from our last 9 games of the season are required to win the league.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Haha, brilliant comeback!! That was an utter peach of a goal. A good few attempts brought out good saves also watching those highlights. Just raging it was against UTD
> Liam is obviously a total nugget who got brought back to earth brilliantly!! Love it!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah lol doing a new challenge. Started on £10 trying to get too £1000. High wagers on big favourites. So if city win £268 will be going on United until i win or bust.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 15, 2021)

Ah just when we are close to winning the league 4 players go and let the club down fucking idiots.

For those that don't know the news yet 4 Rangers players were caught breaking lockdown rules at an illegal party on Saturday night. They have been charged by the police and pretty much told by Rangers they will never play for us again. No news yet on who the players were but aparently it's two first team players and two youth team players.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 16, 2021)

So the two first team players are Calvin Bassey and Nathan Patterson. So the story actually gets even worse the 4 idiots  are saying that yes they did break lockdown rules but it wasn't a party. They have came up with the brilliant excuse that they all got together to play Monopoly and to watch TV together.

Yep boys you got yourselfs arrested by the police. Got a huge fine from them got suspended by Rangers for the rest of the season and got a huge fine from Rangers as well and in the summer you will be shown the door by Rangers all because you had a game of monopoly. Twats


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 18, 2021)

Great 44 mins for Rangers in the first half totally dominating the game then James Tavernier gets a bad injury and not long after that Kemar Roofe also gets a bad injury. Then Ryan Kent gives a stupid foul away which leads to a goal. Then Refaelov falls over his own feet and the ref gives them a penalty for nothing. Even worse though is the fact is the two backups players for Tavernier are two of the idiots who are suspended for playing monopoly Calvin Bassey and Nathan Patterson.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 18, 2021)

Wahoo what a fucking awesome performance still undefeated in the league still undefeated in Europe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2021)

Not surprised honestly....

https://de.uefa.com/uefaeuropaleague/match/2029856--salzburg-vs-villarreal/

*Salzburg – Villarreal 0:2 (0:1)*


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 19, 2021)

That's a great result last night @AmandaRose, expecially coming back from behind twice. Honestly well done. 

You better not win that trophy this year, I got my hands on it a few years ago and would hate to bin the photo!!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 21, 2021)

Genius or dumb luck? Either way.... Pure filth!

Orgásmico Matías Suárezpic.twitter.com/f86E1cOmFp— Sole (@msole_087) February 21, 2021


Currently watching Utd V Newcastle... Half time 1 all. Peach of a goal by Saint - Maximin to level for the Geordies.

No other games of note today....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Genius or dumb luck? Either way.... Pure filth!
> 
> https://twitter.com/msole_087/status/1363525582772973569
> 
> ...


I have seen it all now he chest megged him then was on the receiving end of a great tackle 

No other game of note you said lol

 

3 wins and a draw away from 55


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 21, 2021)

Yep.... Nothing of note.... *whistling innocently* 

We're currently drawing nil nil with County in a very weird kick off time but that game is definitely not of note!

Newcastle being hard to break down for Utd 2nd half. Need someone like Fernades to grab this game by the neck.

Just as I posted..... James makes it 2-1 Utd! 
74 mins.... Fernades with yet another penalty makes it 3-1!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 21, 2021)

Correction to my last post Rangers after tonight's game are  now 2 wins and a draw away from 55


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

Yep, yet another calamity only this time Lennon apologises to the fans?? Still no apology for the rest of the season however......  

Also, I did wonder what Jimmy White was doing these days..... Potting balls against us apparently


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Yep, yet another calamity only this time Lennon apologises to the fans?? Still no apology for the rest of the season however......
> 
> Also, I did wonder what Jimmy White was doing these days..... Potting balls against us apparently


The apology was hilarious he said Celtic played better today than they did when they won 5 - 0 against County at the start of the season 

Plus Lenny was a joke as a manager during the game. He spent most of the game with his two feet up on a seat looking disinterested in the game.

Plus Diego Laxalt was bloody awful when he came on again. Every pass he made went straight to a County player and he was at fault for the goal. I just don't see what Celtic fans see in him as I have said before any time I watch him play he is terrible.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

I have no words left anymore. I preferred to watch the Utd game anyway as there was no hope for us this season after the last old firm anyway. That was the watershed moment for us.

I said it last year and I've been proved correct. No Fraser Forster.... No 10. That guy gave the rest of the numpties in front of him sheer and utter confidence and that has been obliterated this year. Lenny seriously has to go now but the main problem remains..... A board who do not want to spend money (even to secure the most important season in our history) will still not spend any money to secure a proven manager who can settle this debacle. Hell the way we've spent money on players this years fills me with dread as they cannot even do it properly!! It's been a tsunami season of belated decisions and pathetic recruitment.

Taking a page out of wee Brenda's book.... Next season has to be thought of and prepared for now. Hell, nows even looking too late as I'm still not seeing any sacking announcements!

I'm not surprised or hurting anymore, just seriously pissed off at the same old Celtic mentality of not seizing the initiative and standing still while ensuring that the unfolding disaster can be as destructive as it possibly could be.

Admittedly.... That is A LOT of words for having none left


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2021)

Not gonna lie @Lostbhoy I'm having a good laugh at all the Celtic fans saying they aren't going to renew their season tickets next season if Lenny is still in charge. 

42000 Rangers fans renewed their season tickets when we got put into the lowest division, They renewed under McCoist, Warburton, Murty, Pedro when we were getting humiliated & winning nothing! Celtic fans go one season without winning & now they won’t renew? Best fans in the world eh?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 22, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Not gonna lie @Lostbhoy I'm having a good laugh at all the Celtic fans saying they aren't going to renew their season tickets next season if Lenny is still in charge.
> 
> 42000 Rangers fans renewed their season tickets when we got put into the lowest division, They renewed under McCoist, Warburton, Murty, Pedro when we were getting humiliated & winning nothing! Celtic fans go one season without winning & now they won’t renew? Best fans in the world eh?


Lol...wind yer neck in.... We were the same during your 9 in a row years. I was a regular back then and we only had season books for the main stand before the new stadium was built by wee Fergus. Christ, we sold out hampden for a full year while Paradise was being built and we sucked that year! Aaaaand I seem to remember not so long ago your fans were throwing your season books and scarfs onto the pitch in a protest 

The one thing I'll give you tho.... Best fans in the world my arse. It wasn't till I was a match day supervisor I started to hate my own fans because they were all pricks. Every time I had to do my job against one of them for whatever reason.... Stadium violations, sectarianism, ticket violations.... I was alaways called an orange bastard among other things. Even had to deal with a few on the stadium tours. Just like Rangers, the muppets drag down the decent supporters. 

And yeah..... I wouldn't buy a season ticket for next year either. It's the only way to hit the greedy board where it hurts after this years embarrassment. To go from winning everything in sight to absolute nothing with a whimper is an absolute shit show and paying fans deserve better. That goes for any club being fleeced by a bunch of self preserved upper class fucktards. It would be a very different story however if we lost a closer race.... And therein is the problem. 

The funny thing is, to an outsider this looks and sounds unbelievable.... Demanding the sack for a manager who has just won a clean sweep of trophies! Only in Glasgow would and could such a mentality be correct in correlation to football. This goes for Rangers too.... We demand the best. Every game is a MUST win and your only as good as your last game. We cannot and will not accept mediocrity or failure of any kind and we are certainly vocal about it when we see it. 

The rest of Scottish football hate the old firm as they see it as a sense of entitlement but they will never understand the pressure it carries because to them, it's just a game.

We know it's not.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 22, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lol...wind yer neck in.... We were the same during your 9 in a row years. I was a regular back then and we only had season books for the main stand before the new stadium was built by wee Fergus. Christ, we sold out hampden for a full year while Paradise was being built and we sucked that year! Aaaaand I seem to remember not so long ago your fans were throwing your season books and scarfs onto the pitch in a protest
> 
> The one thing I'll give you tho.... Best fans in the world my arse. It wasn't till I was a match day supervisor I started to hate my own fans because they were all pricks. Every time I had to do my job against one of them for whatever reason.... Stadium violations, sectarianism, ticket violations.... I was alaways called an orange bastard among other things. Even had to deal with a few on the stadium tours. Just like Rangers, the muppets drag down the decent supporters.
> 
> ...


Only thing I'm winding in is my fishing reel after an easy bite


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 24, 2021)

So it's happened. But not in the way I'd hoped.... JFK to take over till the end of season. (wasn't that MONTHS ago??) 

The guys got less brains than his assassinated namesake.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 24, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> So it's happened. But not in the way I'd hoped.... JFK to take over till the end of season. (wasn't that MONTHS ago??)
> 
> The guys got less brains than his assassinated namesake.


God that's terrible news for Rangers that Lenny has finally been sacked. We might actually not do 56 next season now


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 24, 2021)

So aparently Frank Lampard is one of the favourites to be the new Celtic manager. Yet Frank is die hard Rangers fan. That sure would make for an interesting appointment


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

I have said it before and I will say it again. 9 years ago we were in the bottom league of Scottish football most of our players left the club we had no money and now 9 years later we are 3 games aeay from winning the big league we are undefeated in the league and after tonight WE ARE STILL UNDEFEATED in Europe and still the most successful team in the world


----------



## Flame (Feb 25, 2021)

BOO benfica, BOO!




AmandaRose said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. 9 years ago we were in the bottom league of Scottish football most of our players left the club we had no money and now 9 years later we are 3 games aeay from winning the big league we are undefeated in the league and after tonight WE ARE STILL UNDEFEATED in Europe and still the most successful team in the world
> 
> View attachment 248652



successful team in the world ?

which planet you from @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> BOO benfica, BOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rangers have won more trophies than any other club in the world its that simple.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

Because they count pointless friendly tournament trophies and karaoke as "success" @Flame......

Try 2 9 in a rows, a Quadruple Treble, an INVINCIBLE Treble and a trophy the closest you'll ever get to is Slippy Gs bedtime stories of Istanbul........ 

As for our next manager.... I aint playin that game. Everyone and their Nan will be touted before we appoint whoevers the cheapest!!


----------



## Flame (Feb 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Rangers have won more trophies than any other club in the world its that simple.
> 
> View attachment 248653



*googles*

..... i am going to do what i do with any other fan i talk to.

But how many champions league tho ! TELL ME!

TELL ME WOMAN!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> *googles*
> 
> ..... i am going to do what i do with any other fan i talk to.
> 
> ...


54 league titles and soon to be 55

Scottish Cup 33 times

Scottish League Cup 27 times

More than any other team


----------



## Flame (Feb 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> 54 league titles and soon to be 55
> 
> Scottish Cup 33 times
> 
> ...



champions league 0


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Flame said:


> champions league 0


Not yet but next season it will be ours lol. But it doesn't matter when we are


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

Next old firms at parkhead.... We'll give u wee hold of ours.... 

All joking aside, another good result tonight @AmandaRose. I got a feeling Utd in the next round btw.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 248680
> 
> Next old firms at parkhead.... We'll give u wee hold of ours....


Yep that would be great and next time you guys are at Ibrox we will give you a little look at the SPFL trophy because you ain't gonna be seeing it for a good few seasons 

Edit bring on Utd we will definitely still be undefeated after the two games against them lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

.... One trophy in ten years and your world cup winners all of a sudden!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> .... One trophy in ten years and your world cup winners all of a sudden!!


Hey that's not fair we also won in the last 10 years

The 3rd division
The 2nd division
The Championship

And more importantly the big one

The Petrofac Cup


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 26, 2021)

You know, that is one thing I don't think ANY club in the world can say.... To have won EVERY domestic league division from bottom to top.

I'm not even joking.... That is an achievement in itself.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh we got a bit lucky in the draw for the next round


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 26, 2021)

BIIIIIIIIIIIG FOOOOOOOOOOOOT BAAAAAAAAL


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Half time and no score. Rangers should have been given a penalty but the ref bizarrely booked El Bufalo for diving when he was clearly chopped down. Even the Livingston players couldn't believe no penalty was given. Stevie G was so angry he also got a yellow card lol. 

Edit Stevie G has now been sent off for continuing to argue with the refs crazy decision not to give the penalty. Not often these days do you see a manager getting a red card.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Still undefeated lol 1 win and a draw away from 55

For


----------



## Flame (Mar 4, 2021)

remember when Liverpool were winning every team.


AHAHAHAHA! NOT ANY MORE!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> remember when Liverpool were winning every team.
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHA! NOT ANY MORE!


Remember when 9 years ago Rangers were in the lowest league in Scottish Football? Well we are only a point away from winning the top league. And if Celtic don't win tomorrow we are the champs anyway.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2021)

@AmandaRose well i got this prediction wrong 




Flame said:


> Just asking how is the finance of celtic? If it happened to rangers same thing could happen to you. If the finances are good,  then I think Celtic will win the league for the next 30 year's.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> @AmandaRose well i got this prediction wrong


@Lostbhoy can probably answer  better what has happened to Celtic this season but they are very much financially well off. They just made the mistake of picking the wrong guy to manage them and then he bought a shit load of terrible players and the fact they also had the belief that no matter what they would cruise to the title.

Rangers on the other hand are still massively in debt but they picked the right manager who bought in a load of young players on the cheap who were good but not great and over the last three years has turned them all into awesome players. Guys like Alfredo Morelos who we bought a few years ago for 1 million and then in January we were getting offers of 18 million for from a couple of English teams.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> @Lostbhoy can probably answer  better what has happened to Celtic this season but they are very much financially well off. They just made the mistake of picking the wrong guy to manage them and then he bought a shit load of terrible players and the fact they also had the belief that no matter what they would cruise to the title.
> 
> Rangers on the other hand are still massively in debt but they picked the right manager who bought in a load of young players on the cheap who were good but not great and over the last three years has turned them all into awesome players. Guys like Alfredo Morelos who we bought a few years ago for 1 million and then in January we were getting offers of 18 million for from a couple of English teams.



but did you see how long ago i posted that post?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2021)

We Were Down
We Followed
We Cheered
We Cried
We Lost
We Won
We Fought
We Scored
We Celebrated
We Trusted
We Believed
We Dreamed
We Are Rangers
We Are Relentless
WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2021)

who cares @AmandaRose ? we just ended Man City 21 wins in a row.



COME ON UNITED!


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2021)

@AmandaRose is Ianis Hagi Good?

i remember his dad was a beast. was pure magic.

does he have potential to play in the Premier League in one of the top clubs?


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> @AmandaRose is Ianis Hagi Good?
> 
> i remember his dad was a beast. was pure magic.
> 
> does he have potential to play in the Premier League in one of the top clubs?


He in a few years will be good enough for any league in the world. A fast little fucker who pulls off impossible passes and can also score goals out of nothing. Also not afraid to get stuck in when things get a bit rough. Totally different player than his dad but definitely has the potential to be every bit as good.


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> He in a few years will be good enough for any league in the world. A fast little fucker who pulls off impossible passes and can also score goals out of nothing. Also not afraid to get stuck in when things get a bit rough. Totally different player than his dad but definitely has the potential to be every bit as good.




thanks for that.

but i normally dont watch youtube videos on footballers.


looks at this video





make anderson seem like Zidane


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> thanks for that.
> 
> but i normally dont watch youtube videos on footballers.
> 
> ...



Well you will just need to take my word for it then 

But I guess he must be pretty darned good when Lazio and Juventus came sniffing around for him in January and offered Rangers over 10 million to buy him.

Also he has already at the age of 22 played 14 times for the Romanian national team.


Also forgot to say earlier but well done to United great result for them when nobody gave them a chance.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 8, 2021)

The WWE have made Rangers a sweet looking custom WWE World Championship belt.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 8, 2021)

Just want to say congratulations on the title @AmandaRose but we all know it was sealed ages ago anyway! 

I would've been in sooner to say it but I've had a death in the family and some other shit to deal with. Will be spending the rest of the week working in Thurso now also and seriously cannot be arsed but needs must.

Anyhoo, well done again. Well deserved but I agree with Roy Keane if you saw that.... Lol!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 11, 2021)

And still undefeated in Europe


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2021)

Amad Diallo scored an amazing goal. shame we couldn't hold on for a few more mintues


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 13, 2021)

@AmandaRose... Been hearing nasty rumours of Walter Smith passing away but just read the report he's recovering well from an operation yesterday.

Massive respect for Walter and wish him all the best.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> @AmandaRose... Been hearing nasty rumours of Walter Smith passing away but just read the report he's recovering well from an operation yesterday.
> 
> Massive respect for Walter and wish him all the best.


Yep lot of confusion going on about how serious a condition he is in ect. Rangers have put out a statement saying the operation was actually on Monday but they aren't giving out any more info at the moment. Which doesn't sound very promising sadly.


For those that don't know Walter is an absolute legend at Rangers. As assistant manager he helped Rangers to 3 league titles and 4 league cups. 

And as manager he helped us to nine top flight titles, five Scottish Cups, six League Cups and a UEFA Cup runners-up medal, losing the final in Manchester to Zenit St Petersburg in 2008.

Glad he got to see us win 55 and hope he is around for 56. 

Get well soon gaffer


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

Dogged performance from Utd tonight against the Hammers but got lucky with the OG really. Still won't catch City unfortunately but 1 point ahead of wee Brenda's Foxes. Must do better!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Dogged performance from Utd tonight against the Hammers but got lucky with the OG really. Still won't catch City unfortunately but 1 point ahead of wee Brenda's Foxes. Must do better!


I'm just hoping Liverpool improve their performance. Not that I give a fuck about Liverpool I'm just worried Klopp is going to get the boot and Stevie G will get the job


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

With all the injuries they had to contend with Klopp cannot be blamed for this season. He's got another season at least down there I'd say.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> With all the injuries they had to contend with Klopp cannot be blamed for this season. He's got another season at least down there I'd say.


Thank god 56 is definitely on the way then


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Thank god 56 is definitely on the way then


Christ..... If the Roy Keane rumours are true then I can't argue with that!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Christ..... If the Roy Keane rumours are true then I can't argue with that!!!


Oh another person hated by Rangers fans. That seems to be the only requirement needed to get the job at Celtic


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nah, you lot are just consistent bigots


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 14, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Nah, you lot are just consistent bigots


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 17, 2021)

Latest Celtic manager rumours..... Jesse Marsch currently of Red Bull Salzburg is "honoured" to be linked with the job. 

I for one can guarantee he will not be getting the job. Why I hear you ask?? His CV is as follows...

2015-2018 - New York Red Bulls
2018-2019 - RB Leipzig
2019-Present - Red Bull Salzburg

We drink Powerade unfortunately.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)

Very sportive and fair from the Scots Team Coach.

Scotland coach commiserates with ÖFB team

Scotland team boss Steve Clarke has expressed "one hundred percent sympathy" for the situation in Austria's national team ahead of their opening World Cup qualifier next Thursday. In all likelihood, the ÖFB team will have to do without all of its Germany legionnaires at Hampden Park in Glasgow. In any case, it is already clear that David Alaba will not be released by Bayern Munich.

The Scottish FA, "to be fair," had offered to swap home rights, Clarke said. But that would have created the problem for the Austrians that they would then have had three away games in September, he added. If a home-rights swap had been made, coach Franco Foda's eleven would have had three home games against the Scots, the Faroe Islands (March 28) and Denmark (March 31). In September, however, three away games would have awaited in Moldova (Sept. 1), Israel (Sept. 4) and Scotland (Sept. 7).

"I can understand their reasoning for not wanting that because we had the same situation last November. By the time we got to Israel, the third game on that road trip, the guys were pretty drained mentally and physically," Clarke said. Austria, he held at the end, must be "confident they can put a good team on the field without all these players from Germany.".


https://sport.orf.at/stories/3074665/


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2021)

Huge night coming up for the world's most successful football team as we are one win away from the quarter finals of the Europa League. Hopefully we get a result against Slavia and continue our undefeated run.

Record in Europe so far this season 9 wins and 3 draws


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2021)

Not a great night so far for the British teams in the Europa League.
Spurs are out after a 3 nill lose to Zagreb
ARSENAL just scraped through 
Half time between Man Utd and Milan no score and if it stays the same Utd are out 


And then this


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 18, 2021)

With a few tears in my eyes I have to say we are no longer undefeated in Europe. Today we ran out of luck. Huge well done to Man Utd great result against AC Milan.


----------



## Flame (Mar 20, 2021)

hopefully Slavia Prague get knocked out by UEFA, Slavia Prague players are racist cunts.

edit: UEFA being UEFA. my hopes are low.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2021)

Flame said:


> hopefully Slavia Prague get knocked out by UEFA, Slavia Prague players are racist cunts.
> 
> edit: UEFA being UEFA. my hopes are low.


Their fans have also been tweeting racist posts about 3 Rangers players.

They should be thrown out but like you said UEFA will do nothing.

Flame did you see Kemar Roofe's tackle on the Slavia goalkeeper. One of the worst I have seen in a long time. Even though Kemar is one of my favourite Rangers players there is no defence for what he did.



The end result


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 20, 2021)

Uefa really need to take action now. The Slavia fans are fucking disgusting. Continued online racist abuse of several Rangers players and now this.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...angers-Glen-Kamara-n-word-European-clash.html

The only acceptable outcome is Slavia thrown out of the Europa League and Arsenal are given a bye into the next round.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2021)

Great first half of football from both sides. El Buffalo just scored his 55th goal for the world's most successful football team and the 55 times champs


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 21, 2021)

Full time and we are still undefeated in the Scottish League lol.

The most important thing that came out of the game was what Celtic captain Scott Brown did before the game started. He went up to Glen Kamara and gave him a huge hug and told him Celtic will fight with Rangers to make sure Uefa take action on the Slavia team for the racist abuse suffered by Glen and Rangers other Black players on Wednesday. Huge respect to Scott Brown and Celtic for doing that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 25, 2021)

Big game of football tonight @alexander1970. I predict Scotland will win 2-1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Big game of football tonight @alexander1970. I predict Scotland will win 2-1
> 
> View attachment 254055


It will be a Draw,classical Cirumstances.

1:1

#########################################################

The past Matches:

16. Mai 1931,Wien: Österreich gegen Schottland 5:0

29. November 1933,Glasgow: Schottland - Österreich 2:2

9. Mai 1937, Wien: Österreich - Schottland 1:1

13. Dezember 1950, Glasgow: Schottland - Österreich 0:1

27. Mai 1951, Wien: Österreich - Schottland 4:0

16. Juni 1954, Zürich (WM): Österreich - Schottland 1:0

19. Mai 1955, Wien: Österreich - Schottland 1:4

2. Mai 1956, Glasgow: Schottland - Österreich 1:1

29. Mai 1960, Wien: Österreich - Schottland 4:1

8. Mai 1963, Glasgow: Schottland - Österreich 4:1

6. November 1968, Glasgow (WM-Qualifying): Schottland - Österreich 2:1

5. November 1969, Wien (WM-Qualifying): Österreich - Schottland 2:0

20. September 1978, Wien (EM-Qualifying): Österreich - Schottland 3:2

17. Oktober 1979, Glasgow (EM-Qualifying): Schottland - Österreich 1:1

20. April 1994, Wien: Österreich - Schottland 1:2

31. August 1996, Wien (WM-Qualifying): Österreich - Schottland 0:0

2. April 1997, Glasgow (WM-Qualifying): Schottland - Österreich 2:0

30. April 2003, Glasgow: Schottland - Österreich 0:2

17. August 2005, Graz : Österreich - Schottland 2:2

30. Mai 2007, Wien : Österreich - Schottland 0:1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2021)

As said,classical Draw Match,but we were really the better Team and near to the Victory.
So it was more a "Defeat and lost Points" for us....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> As said,classical Draw Match,but we were really the better Team and near to the Victory.
> So it was more a "Defeat and lost Points" for us....


Yep we were terrible tonight but that's the usual for us


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> hopefully Slavia Prague get knocked out by UEFA, Slavia Prague players are racist cunts.
> 
> edit: UEFA being UEFA. my hopes are low.


You were right UEFA are a fucking joke a one match ban for the racist cunt that is Ondrej Kudela. The only good thing is he is gonna be charged by Police Scotland


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2021)

One match? wow. 

UEFA is one useless organization.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

Austria is about to loose one of his historical trational Clubs - FAK Vienna Austria

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FK_Austria_Wien

No License due Financial "Troubles"...

https://sport.orf.at/stories/3075733/

After being denied a license in the first instance, Austria is in desperate search of missing millions. On the occasion of the club's 110th anniversary, the Vienna club is threatened with a sporting and financial fiasco. There are rumblings in the management of the traditional club, and the next meeting of the supervisory board is reportedly scheduled for Friday. If there is no license in the end, Austria would be downgraded to the Viennese national association.


I was a Rapid Vienna Fan since I can remember,but that has Austria not deserved....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 14, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Austria is about to loose one of his historical trational Clubs - FAK Vienna Austria
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FK_Austria_Wien
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar It's Rangers all over again.


Talking of Rangers the racist fuck Ondrej Kudela has had his ban extended from 1 game to 10. Still not enough in my opinion.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 18, 2021)

Still undefeated in the league and still undefeated in the Scottish Cup lol.


----------



## seany1990 (Apr 18, 2021)

This European Super League will destroy football
Americans out immediately


----------



## Flame (Apr 19, 2021)

Football gone crazy today.

now Jose got the sack


----------



## Madridi (Apr 19, 2021)

This super league crap is fucking stupid. I do not care that my favorite teams are Real Madrid in Spain, Juventus in Italy, and Manchester United in England. They deserve to be stripped of every single trophy they have and relegated for this crap.

That said, it’s clear what this is. It will never see the light of day without UEFA and/or FIFA’s approval, which isn’t gonna happen. This is clearly a tactic for those clubs to get UEFA to sit down on the negotiation table to get more money, and with that I agree to the extent that UEFA is getting a lot of money from top clubs.

I do not agree that they should be getting more at the expense of smaller clubs. For example, in Spain, Madrid and Barca get WAY more than any other team in broadcasting rights. In 2019:
Barca: 166.5m Euros
Real Madrid: 155.3m Euros
Atletico Madrid: 119.2m Euros
Sevilla: 80.1m Euros

How does first place get double of 4th place in something as trivial as broadcasting rights?

Domestic, continental, and International football needs a lot of reform, to top and lower end teams. But this super league crap ain’t it.

I wish it was even appealing for the fans? How is it fun, or even competitive to have 75% of the teams with a permanent qualification status? Not to mention half of the teams on there don’t even have history to back up their legacy as permanent team (not that it would’ve made it any better)

Then comes UEFA with an even stupider plan: Let’s increase the CL teams to 36 from 32 and cancel the current 6 group stage matches and have the teams play 10 instead! This alone will add a month of play, in years where we are seeing increased number of injuries across the board because there’s just no time to rest, having to play every 3 days.

We are really witnessing football being destroyed ladies and gentlemen, regardless of the outcome of this thing that will never see the light of day imo.


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2021)

Madridi said:


> This super league crap is fucking stupid. I do not care that my favorite teams are Real Madrid in Spain, Juventus in Italy, and Manchester United in England. They deserve to be stripped of every single trophy they have and relegated for this crap.
> 
> That said, it’s clear what this is. It will never see the light of day without UEFA and/or FIFA’s approval, which isn’t gonna happen. This is clearly a tactic for those clubs to get UEFA to sit down on the negotiation table to get more money, and with that I agree to the extent that UEFA is getting a lot of money from top clubs.
> 
> ...



well said bro on everything you said.

to me it feels like the Spanish league is fixed for Barca and Real Madrid.

edit: these super league teams are greedy greedy bastards.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 20, 2021)

The Super League is already falling apart. Man City and Chelsea have decided to no longer take part in it 

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european-super-league-news-live-update-b1834219.html


Edit Now Liverpool have withdrawn and Man Utd are rumoured to be out as well. Utd are set to make an announcement in the next 10 mins or so.


----------



## Madridi (Apr 20, 2021)

All premier league clubs are now out.

They can still all go fuck themselves.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2021)

Madridi said:


> All premier league clubs are now out.
> 
> They can still all go fuck themselves.


They all should be banned from European football for at least 2 years.


----------



## Madridi (Apr 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> They all should be banned from European football for at least 2 years.


The thing is, until now, nothing is really official, and it’s threats from all sides. So I oppose any formal sanctions on any team, especially ones that backed out.

Fans however, shouldn’t be looking at their teams the same way again. Anti-trust should be raised against all the club heads. The clubs belong to the people. Money is important sure. But you literally get nothing if it wasn’t for the fans.

Kudos to all players that spoke against their own teams, the likes of Neville and carragher. I am sure it wasn’t easy and it hurt them to say something about their own team. That took a lot of courage.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Thankfully it is over now.

...before it has started.


----------



## Flame (Apr 22, 2021)

the big football thread? more like the big football mess


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2021)

Another easy day for the worlds most successful football team


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2021)

One game left in the season after tonight. One  game away from going the whole league season undefeated. The most successful team in football. Champions 55


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2021)

38 league games played. 32 wins. 6 draws. 0 loses
92 goals scored and only 13 conceded. Then end to an amazing season. We are undefeated We are champions 55 We are Rangers   and the league trophy is back home again.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 15, 2021)

Go Dodgers!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 15, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Go Dodgers!


Wrong sport lol. 

Every Saturday we follow, We cheer the boys in blue, The most successful team in football, We're Scotland's gallant few, Though times they have been hard, We've followed near and far, You will always hear us roaring, From the stands at Ibrox Park... Woah, woah, woah, Woah, woah, woah, Woah, woah, woah ... (Repeated...)

Video of last night's celebration for the champions 55.


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2021)

Callum Davidson>>> Steven Gerrard.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 22, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Wrong sport lol.
> 
> Every Saturday we follow, We cheer the boys in blue, The most successful team in football, We're Scotland's gallant few, Though times they have been hard, We've followed near and far, You will always hear us roaring, From the stands at Ibrox Park... Woah, woah, woah, Woah, woah, woah, Woah, woah, woah ... (Repeated...)
> 
> Video of last night's celebration for the champions 55.




Oh my. a bit much with fire. becareful.


----------



## emigre (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 3, 2021)

UAE vs Malaysia live today at 12:45 am (Friday) Malaysia time!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 3, 2021)

Scotland came very close to an amazing result last night. We played really well and look good not to embarrass ourselves at the the Euros



Shame we can't say the same for Austria they never even tried to beat England @alexander1970


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 4, 2021)

RESULTS..... 

UAE 4 - MALAYSIA 0

OH... MAN.... LOSS AGAIN....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 9, 2021)

Manchester United, Chelsea, Liverpool, Arsenal, Manchester City and Tottenham have all been fined 3.3 million pounds by the FA for the European Super League fiasco. Should any of the six attempt something similar in the future the fine will be increased to 20 million with 30 points been deducted from them in the league.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 10, 2021)

Celtic have appointed Ange Postecoglou (Who???) as their new manager on a 12-month rolling contract. All Rangers fans celebrate as we have won 56 before the new season has even started


----------



## Costello (Jun 11, 2021)

so who's favorite for this Euro ? 
I want to say France, but almost every time they have been favorite, they failed badly  
we have probably one of the best squads, if not the best. Who could compete?
I'd be happy too if England won. They have a great generation of players and deserve it too.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Costello said:


> so who's favorite for this Euro ?
> I want to say France, but almost every time they have been favorite, they failed badly
> we have probably one of the best squads, if not the best. Who could compete?
> I'd be happy too if England won. They have a great generation of players and deserve it too.


I think France or Belgium will win it. I think Scotland are going to cause a huge upset and get through to the second round. We have our best team in about 40 years. Billy Gilmour, David Turnbull and especially Nathan Patterson are 3 of the best young players in Europe at the moment and if nerves don't get to them then we are going to do very well in this year's tournament.


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

i might be biased. but i want England, Scotland, Wales and Turkey to do well.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Flame said:


> i might be biased. but i want England, Scotland, Wales and Turkey to do well.


Yes hopefully Turkey do well as that's who I got in the works sweepstake. If they win the Euro's I win 200 quid


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes hopefully Turkey do well as that's who I got in the works sweepstake. If they win the Euro's I win 200 quid



well then play lottery too. you are more likely to win that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Flame said:


> well then play lottery too. you are more likely to win that.


I remember people saying the same back in 2004 when I got Greece so hopefully another shock happens this year. But probably not


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I remember people saying the same back in 2004 when I got Greece so hopefully another shock happens this year. But probably not


 
to be fair. Turkeys defence is soild. rest of the team is good. its the wingers i dont like.

in Ozan Kabak, Juventus’ Merih Demira and Leicester’s Caglar Soyuncu we are soild in defence no joke.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Flame said:


> to be fair. Turkeys defence is soild. rest of the team is good. its the wingers i dont like.
> 
> in Ozan Kabak, Juventus’ Merih Demira and Leicester’s Caglar Soyuncu we are soild in defence no joke.


I think Hakan Calhanoglu is also a solid midfielder. Turkey are definitely going to get to the second round but I don't see them going much further.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

@Flame doesn't look like I will be winning that 200 quid


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> @Flame doesn't look like I will be winning that 200 quid
> 
> View attachment 266682



dont worry, Turkey has never won a opening game at a Euro's


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Flame said:


> dont worry, Turkey has never won a opening game at a Euro's


Well at least they sco3the first goal of the tournament .

Feel sorry for Demiral he was unlucky with the OG. Totally nothing he could have done about it.


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well at least they sco3the first goal of the tournament .
> 
> Feel sorry for Demiral he was unlucky with the OG. Totally nothing he could have done about it.



COME ON WALES!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2021)

Flame said:


> COME ON WALES!


Yep hope they win all 3 of their group games. Hope England win 2 out of the three and Scotland pull off a miracle and win all 3


----------



## Flame (Jun 11, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep hope they win all 3 of their group games. Hope England win 2 out of the three and Scotland pull off a miracle and win all 3



and i wish for love and peace.


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2021)

that first game has been a bit disappointing, unless you're italian
definitely a one-way scenario, turkey didnt seem like it stood a chance at all.
I was watching the tennis simultaneously, that was much more interesting


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2021)

In total shock at what has happened to poor Christian Eriksen. Hope he pulls through


----------



## fille (Jun 12, 2021)

yeah,this is shocking,my god,what a fucking 1.1/2 years,first corona,now this,hope he will be fine.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 12, 2021)

UEFA have said he is alive and is now at the local hospital. 

UEFA are set to make a further announcement at 19.45 CET.


----------



## fille (Jun 12, 2021)

hope they cancel that game out of respect,cause those bobbo's are really disgusting,how the hell could his teammates play further after what happened.


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 13, 2021)

Good luck to England just an hour to go!


----------



## Flame (Jun 14, 2021)

Good luck to Scotland with a hour to go @AmandaRose


edit: Scotland game the frustrating game so far for me. the difference was the goalkeeper.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 16, 2021)

Costello said:


> ..that first game has been a bit disappointing, unless you're italian..


The news of the century is not that Italy won, but that it did, all things considered, playing well, with mediocre players overall and without playing the "italian way" (catenaccio): and this is coming from an italian.
When nothing is expected, the most beautiful surprises occur...perhaps even a cup.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2021)

Scotland so unlucky not to get the win tonight. Great performance from Kieran Tierney and Billy Gilmour and Che Adams.


----------



## Flame (Jun 18, 2021)

that match was so boring I thought I was watching Celtic VS Rangers.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2021)

Flame said:


> that match was so boring I thought I was watching Celtic VS Rangers.


Think you got a bit confused there and actually meant 

Liverpool vs Manchester United


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2021)

Austria is in the next Round.The first Time ever in EURO (Europameisterschaft) History.
Beated the Boys from @AlanJohn ´s Country.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 22, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Austria is in the next Round.The first Time ever in EURO (Europameisterschaft) History.
> Beated the Boys from @AlanJohn ´s Country.


Yes a huge well done to Austria and hopefully Scotland gets the win tonight and joins them in the next round


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi @alexander1970, how are you?
Is everything going well?
I miss your flurry of "likes" given to my silliness...
Maybe you won't recognize me since I changed my avatar.
Looks like we'll be clashing on the soccer field...good luck!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2021)

I am not really that big Football Fan but that is not really nice to have no Austrian Fans in Wembley....


And honestly,to have  Corona as Excuse is bloody  ...
Then they should have canceled the Euro.

But ok,not again this  Topic......better looking forward to Autumn when we all get the Bill for our "Summer Enjoyment"...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

Here we go - Austria vs. Italy.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi. In truth I have no sympathy for this Italy and the arrogance of his coach.
I am tempted to cheer against my country, but instead I will remain neutral...cheering for the beautiful game.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Here we go - Austria vs. Italy.


Austria will win 2-1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Austria will win 2-1




Thanks,but Italy has everytime Luck in these Kind of Matches.
So maybe a Draw and a "11er Shootout" (Penalty Shootout) will be great.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Nikokaro said:


> Hi. In truth I have no sympathy for this Italy and the arrogance of his coach.
> I am tempted to cheer against my country, but instead I will remain neutral...cheering for the beautiful game.


The fake acting and over exaggerating every Italian player does when he gets tackled is why I will never respect them, it's so embarrassing for anyone who loves football .


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The fake acting and over exaggerating every Italian player does when he gets tackled is why I will never respect them,


There is a name for this attitude: prejudice. But I forgive you.
My small victory lies in having received a like from this beautiful Scottish woman.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Kudos. What a nice surprise. Austria played almost on par with Italy. I hope they don't have a drop in strength in the second half.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Nikokaro said:


> There is a name for this attitude: prejudice. But I forgive you.
> My small victory lies in having received a like from this beautiful Scottish woman.



It's not prejudice its a fact lol Italian players are the worst at play acting when tackled. Who's country is that picture of on the video of best soccer fake injuries 

 

(@Nikokaro I'm only having a laugh not being serious)


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 26, 2021)

Sure. Sure. @AmandaRose, with that beautiful smile, you're allowed to do anything - I agree with you no matter what.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

Offside....what a bad Luck.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

We have extra time. Come on Austria 30 mins away from becoming legends.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

That´s it - Italian Wall now......


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> That´s it - Italian Wall now....


Unfortunately, all it took was one inattention and one opportunity. Now it will be very difficult...and my night ruined...but we'll see.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)

Brave Austrians,very good Match.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Unlucky Austria you did your best but Italy were just a bit better.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 26, 2021)

Austria scored a great goal, very hard and smart...and a lot of chances...too bad...what a pity.
Good thing it's just soccer.
Life is something else ( video games, for example)
Good night to both of you.
@AmandaRose, It was a pleasure...hope to meet again on some forum.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2021)

Nikokaro said:


> Austria scored a great goal, very hard and smart...and a lot of chances...too bad...what a pity.
> Good thing it's just soccer.
> Life is something else ( video games, for example)
> Good night to both of you.
> @AmandaRose, It was a pleasure...hope to meet again on some forum.


You will find me in the football forum most of the time lol or any other fourm where my best friend @alexander1970 is in. 

Goodnight my new friend


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2021)

Bravo Switzerland what a comeback to beat France.

Two absolutely awesome games today. 


Croatia 3 - Spain 5

And 

Switzerland 3 - France 3.

Switzerland scored 5 penalties and France 4.


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2021)

Come on England!

bring it home.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 29, 2021)

I predict Italy vs England in the final match. What do you think? 
Wouldn't that be nice? The 2 greatest (contrasting) football philosophies facing each other, re-enacting a historic duel.


----------



## jaymc (Jun 30, 2021)

Nikokaro said:


> I predict Italy vs England in the final match. What do you think?
> Wouldn't that be nice? The 2 greatest (contrasting) football philosophies facing each other, re-enacting a historic duel.


That's my guess too


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 6, 2021)

*Partick Thistle 0 Rangers 1*

*Cedric Itten's second-half finish settled it at Firhill in what both managers will describe as a "good workout" for their teams, *

*Rangers deployed first and second half XIs in their first pre-season outings - an unfamiliar side in the opening 45 and a strong side after the interval.*

*Scott Wright and Stephen Kelly caught the eye for the visitors, two players with the chance to make an impression. this season.*

*Ced the Ted Itten was amazing in the second half and for the first time since joining Rangers a year ago looked like the quality player he was at Swiss club **Saint Galleon.*

*If he plays like that for the rest of the new season then he was totally worth the 3 million pounds Rangers baught him for. *


----------



## Seliph (Jul 6, 2021)

Whoa guys look at this BIG Football I found on the internet


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 6, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Whoa guys look at this BIG Football I found on the internet


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 6, 2021)

English friends, we look forward to seeing you in the finals...don't disappoint us...and don't be late.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 6, 2021)

Nikokaro said:


> English friends, we look forward to seeing you in the finals...don't disappoint us...and don't be late.


Well you better beat the English cunts in the final then


----------



## Flame (Jul 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well you better beat the English cunts in the final then



be nice. 

implying Denmark is shit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2021)

Fucking great an OG then a penalty that was never a penalty


----------



## leon315 (Jul 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Well you better beat the English cunts in the final then


worry not, we will finish the job.
FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Madridi (Jul 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Fucking great an OG then a penalty that was never a penalty


It’s hard to argue that OG was going to be anything but in, and I also understand how the ref on first glance would call that penalty.

.. But how the hell did VAR confirm that?


----------



## Flame (Jul 7, 2021)

I wanted England to win much as any other person.

BUT DAMN! the horns noise levels are too damn high.


Win the final first.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> I wanted England to win much as any other person.
> 
> BUT DAMN! the horns noise levels are too damn high.
> 
> ...


Move to Scotland its deadly silent here tonight I wonder why lol.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Move to Scotland its deadly silent here tonight I wonder why lol.



do you have a car?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> do you have a car?


Yep slight problem from Friday I will be in England for the next two weeks  might come home early if England win


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 11, 2021)

My prediction has come true.
The big day has arrived.
Brits, have a good warm-up and pack some spare (reinforced) shin guards.

May the best win (and it won't be our case) or the luckiest and toughest (that's often our case).


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2021)

Good luck to both teams tonight. Hopefully we get a good game of football and may the best team win.


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2021)

As a Welshman, I would like England to win. I need the bank holiday.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 11, 2021)

End of first half: this time luck and tenacity do not balance our lack of technique...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 11, 2021)

Watching closely, but to be honest I am still celebrating Argentina's win against Brazil in the Copa America kung fu match earlier today. No result will make me sad, but go go Italy I guess?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2021)

Wahoo yeeeeeeeesss


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 11, 2021)

European champions, but what a pain...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 11, 2021)

Personally while I enjoy a game of football, I don't see why people get so damned tribal about it. Right now half my FB feed is people acting like they're shellshocked at England losing, like they have PTSD and can't function just because 11 blokes they don't know couldn't kick a sack of air they don't own into a net a sufficient number of times. All based on their tissue thin allegiance to a particular patch of dirt they randomly dropped out of their mothers onto. I don't get the big deal. Win or lose, we all still have to go to work tomorrow. Life goes on, but you wouldn't know it the way these babies are acting. Is national identity all they have or something? Never done anything worth forging your own identity out of? Maybe go have some interesting shit happen to you. By all means enjoy the game, enjoy whatever you want as long as it's legal. But don't pour your entire sense of self worth into one thing, especially if it's entirely out of your control.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 11, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> Personally while I enjoy a game of football, I don't see why people get so damned tribal about it. Right now half my FB feed is people acting like they're shellshocked at England losing, like they have PTSD and can't function just because 11 blokes they don't know couldn't kick a sack of air they don't own into a net a sufficient number of times. All based on their tissue thin allegiance to a particular patch of dirt they randomly dropped out of their mothers onto. I don't get the big deal. Win or lose, we all still have to go to work tomorrow. Life goes on, but you wouldn't know it the way these babies are acting. Is national identity all they have or something? Never done anything worth forging your own identity out of? Maybe go have some interesting shit happen to you. By all means enjoy the game, enjoy whatever you want as long as it's legal. But don't pour your entire sense of self worth into one thing, especially if it's entirely out of your control.


That's the way it is. 
Logic is not what make humans human.
But don't get it wrong, these people may have way more into their identity than you, it's not that "they pour their entire self with into one thing", in the other hand they may be very passionate about the things they pour their self into, they just lack of anhedonia.


----------



## Flame (Jul 12, 2021)

Southgate is Scottish league level manager. why play Rice, Philips, 5 defenders, Saka? because it’s minimum risk football.

Southgate always fucks up penalties. Sterling hiding, Henderson subbed with 2 minutes to go, no balls? No Grealish either. Grealish thinks his the second coming of Christ too. These are experienced players.

5th pen taker was Saka. a 19 year old kid. Southgate was trying to live what happened to him 25 years ago. Pass on that legacy.


----------



## seany1990 (Jul 12, 2021)

Southgate's hyper defensive tactics got Italy into the game when they started so poorly. He didn't bring on substitutions quick enough when they were desperately needed and his choices for penalty takers...
Despite the fact that Italy were the better side and deserved it, that was a hard throw from England.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 12, 2021)

The action of the English fans last night is totally disgusting. Thousands of fans with no tickets illegally entered the stadium. Some of them attacked stewards to gain entry. Booing the Italian national anthem and so on. 

Then there has been a shit load of racist abuse posted online for the 3 England players that missed the penalties.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 12, 2021)

Yeah, it is disgusting. What the hell is that barbaric behavior, it is disappointing to see English fans still behaving like uncivilized gangs. It would be nice to see consequences.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 13, 2021)

And just when I thought the English fans couldn't stoop any lower I have just found out my boy Lando was mugged by one of them last night after the game. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.au...at-wembley-after-euro-2020-final/6629496/amp/


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 13, 2021)

ENGLAND LOST LMAOOOOOOOOOOO

(ye im late but i had to say this)


----------



## Flame (Jul 13, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> ENGLAND LOST LMAOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> (ye im late but i had to say this)



This is a Football thread not cricket.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 25, 2021)

Another great win for the world's most successful football team


----------



## Flame (Jul 27, 2021)

varane.. here we go


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 28, 2021)

I feel sorry for the green and white half of Glasgow knocked out of the Champions League already


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice start to the league season for the champions


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Flame (Aug 6, 2021)

Messi to leave barca


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2021)

Flame said:


> Messi to leave barca


Valentino Rossi retires after this Year´s Season.

Ups...wrong Thread....


----------



## Flame (Aug 7, 2021)

@AmandaRose what happened to Rangers?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> @AmandaRose what happened to Rangers?


Oh well our run of league wins had to come to an end eventually.


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2021)

Ronaldo baby!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2021)

Hmm I think Rangers got a rather nice draw for the Europa League.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Half the team out with covid. We had to play our 4th choice goalkeeper and we still won


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2021)

Sad to see my favourite Rangers player leave the club today. Ced The Ted was by far the friendliest football player I have had the pleasure to speak to. Also added bonus that he is rather hot 

He even left an awesome message for all the Rangers fans.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)

Austria is on the Way to restrict Football/Soccer Games for Non Vaccinated AND *Recovered/Convalesced*.
Not only the Audience/Spectators,also the *Players,Trainers,Staff* and so on.....


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Austria is on the Way to restrict Football/Soccer Games for Non Vaccinated AND *Recovered/Convalesced*.
> Not only the Audience/Spectators,also the *Players,Trainers,Staff* and so on.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 275070



im going to match this Saturday to watch Man Utd Vs Newcastle i got an email like saying something like to me.

ill post Pictures hopefully for you @alexander1970 and @AmandaRose too see and how glory looks like


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> im going to match this Saturday to watch Man Utd Vs Newcastle i got an email like saying something like to me.
> 
> ill post Pictures hopefully for you @alexander1970 and @AmandaRose too see and how glory looks like


Perhaps one day you will come to Glasgow and I will take you to see the world's most successful football team play


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Perhaps one day you will come to Glasgow and I will take you to see the world's most successful football team play
> 
> View attachment 275089



micky mouse league


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> micky mouse league


Huh well if Man Utd joined the SPFL they might actually have a chance of winning a league for once


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Huh well if Man Utd joined the SPFL they might actually have a chance of winning a league for once



20 times 20 times 20 times

when i come to Glasgow and see your team play should i bring my own duvet?


















...... in case i fall asleep


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)

We have Scots Guest tonight and again a "Game of Fate and Doom"......


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Flame said:


> 20 times 20 times 20 times
> 
> when i come to Glasgow and see your team play should i bring my own duvet?
> 
> ...


Yep our league is sooooo boring that England's and indeed Europe's top teams keep trying to buy our best players. 



alexander1970 said:


> We have Scots Guest tonight and again a "Game of Fate and Doom"......


It will be the same as always when our two countries play an exciting 0-0 draw


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep our league is sooooo boring that England's and indeed Europe's top teams keep trying to buy our best players.




oh yes Crystal Palace is a top top team. I've been saying that for years but nobody listens.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Lyndon Dykes was amazing for Scotland tonight. So happy we got the 3 points against Austria


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2021)

@alexander1970 god help you.

Amanda gonna be like:- No booze no party! opps i mean Scotland. SCOTLAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2021)

Flame said:


> @alexander1970 god help you.
> 
> Amanda gonna be like:- No booze no party! opps i mean Scotland. SCOTLAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!


Yep I might have partaken in a few vodkas whilst watching the game. 

And yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2021)

0:1


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2021)

Man Utd 4 Newcastle 1


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 13, 2021)

Happnin? 

You still counting they friendly trophies and the bike from Arsenal as Honours @AmandaRose?  How are we Mrs? 
Good to see you still at it @alexander1970 

Hope you enjoyed the game @Flame......what a day eh?


----------



## Flame (Sep 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Happnin?
> 
> You still counting they friendly trophies and the bike from Arsenal as Honours @AmandaRose?  How are we Mrs?
> Good to see you still at it @alexander1970
> ...




How you been bro?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Happnin?
> 
> You still counting they friendly trophies and the bike from Arsenal as Honours @AmandaRose?  How are we Mrs?
> Good to see you still at it @alexander1970
> ...


All is good with the world (especially after our victory against your lot lol) Anyhoo how the fuck are ya?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm good thanks! Been mad busy with life and working all over the bloomin place.... I mean every bloody where from Thurso to Portsmouth. Still haven't caught covid lol

Was in Inverness for the Scotland England game and in Portsmouth for the final hee hee

Yeah.... yous got lucky that day @AmandaRose, could've went either way but i do think we were a little bit naive. Credit to you for all the players out tho and big slippy G not being there. I think we both took confidence but your still the team to catch!

Watched the Utd game v Young Boys.... Nuff said there lol. They got their tails right up after the equaliser but come on Utd.... Impose yourselves a but more after going a man down!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2021)

@Flame what do you make of this 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...news/rangers-pip-celtic-top-spot-25031694.amp


----------



## Flame (Sep 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> @Flame what do you make of this
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...news/rangers-pip-celtic-top-spot-25031694.amp



you know thats true. ive been too a Turkish match the atmosphere was something else compared to matches in the UK. its more clam here.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2021)

@Flame bloody Fergie Time saved your team again lol.


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2021)

So, whose club's owners are responsible for human rights abuses?

Ours made Bob Bradley manager.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2021)

......again against the Faroer...not again a Desaster please.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2021)

Not good,really not good,but... ok.
A 2:0 Victory.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2021)

Oh dear...lost against Denmark...now the Qualification seems..far,far away....


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 13, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Oh dear...lost against Denmark...now the Qualification seems..far,far away....


Who is second in the group


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 20, 2021)

What a turnaround that was! Thank god for Ronaldo...! 

Finally a result for both my teams in Europe this week lol! 


Sad to see Steve Bruce go earlier today but it was on the cards in more ways than one. Funny to see Gerrard linked as i honestly don't he'd go.... He wouldn't do a Brenda


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2021)

Great result for Rangers


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 22, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sad to see Steve Bruce go earlier today but it was on the cards in more ways than one. Funny to see Gerrard linked as i honestly don't he'd go.... He wouldn't do a Brenda


Don't worry Stevie G is sticking around for 56 so let's all sing

Follow, follow Glasgow Rangers, 
Follow, follow all the way, 
55 times the kings of Scotland, 
The most in football’s history, 
We’ve got the battle fever on, 
Fight till the day is done, 
The spirit of Bill Struth it carries on...


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 26, 2021)

A very sad day for all Rangers fans around the world as our greatest ever manager Walter Smith has died. Walter or as he was better known The Gaffer was Rangers through and through. His record as manager speaks for itself

10 League titles
5 Scottish Cups
6 League Cups

RIP Gaffer 



Lovely words from one of my all time favourite football players.



Also as much as Rangers and Celtic are enemies when someone dies from either club the support and well wishes we give each other is simply amazing. Thank you to Celtic for this.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> A very sad day for all Rangers fans around the world as our greatest ever manager Walter Smith has died. Walter or as he was better known The Gaffer was Rangers through and through. His record as manager speaks for itself
> 
> 10 League titles
> 5 Scottish Cups
> ...


Very sad news today indeed. Rangers and Scottish Football have lost a true gentleman and a giant of the game. Respected the world over and most definitely worthy of a statue outside Ibrox.

Those who say he didn't cut it as Everton manager don't know what the man was up against and largely his signings were Davie Moyes stars when he preceded him. Also assisted Sir Alex at Utd and that was no pals act and he was well respected there too. 

Very sad. Sleep well Mr Smith.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 2, 2021)

Conte to Spurs. 

Can't see him staying there long. Isn't that a very very demanding manager while the Spurs owner is hesitant to spend money?

Good trainer tho


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 6, 2021)

Ouch. Seen it coming but expected worse! No heart from Utd today, very disappointing and clueless. One shot on target from Ronaldos shin says it all.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ouch. Seen it coming but expected worse! No heart from Utd today, very disappointing and clueless. One shot on target from Ronaldos shin says it all.


Time for a long overdue change of manager. Utd are doing exactly what Celtic did last season and waiting far too long to make a change.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 11, 2021)

Really sad day today as Stevie G has decided to leave us and become the Manager of Aston Villa.



Steven Gerrard was brilliant for Rangers on and off the pitch. He deserves immense credit for turning us back into champions. All the best to him at Aston Villa.

Now the hunt for a new manager begins. For me it's got to be Gio Van Bronckhorst. He is not only is an ex Rangers player but is also a pretty good manager.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 14, 2021)

RIP to ex Celtic player Bertie Auld. An absolutely amazing player shame he played for the wrong Glasgow team. 

LEGENDS LIVE FOREVER! Rest in Peace BERTIE!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, Bertie and Walter would have been beeming with pride after that performance!! What a result and home game playoff to look forward to but that was emphatic!!! Well done Scotland!

Very sad about Bertie... Knew him well. I would always get him to pitch in on the tours when he was around and he was amazing to take the time he did with people... Not fans... People. 

To show an example of his sharp wit or as we Scots say, his banter... 

I asked him one day in front of a tour to tell us a story we didn't know about the Lisbon Lions, something juicy i joked so he thought for a moment and said "OK.... One of the Lisbon Lions was Gay". The fact here is everyone knew the Lisbon Lions were all married with kids. 

Myself and the tour guests are like yeah right.... Lol.... But he straight faced made us believe it but wouldn't say who the team member was. "No, you asked for something you didn't know and I gave you something" he quipped. 

After another few "you have to tell us!" he says.... "right, I'll only whisper it in Ricky's ear and it goes no further". Obviously at this point I'm like... stop the press man..... So i turn to let him whisper into my ear and low and behold.... He gives me a kiss on the cheek!!! Absolutely hook line and sinkered!

I feel  very privileged to have shared a room with the man and his dedication to making others happy was typical of his attitude on life.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 18, 2021)

Wahoo welcolm back to Rangers Gio. You were a great player for us now hopefully you will be an awesome manager for us as well.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2021)

When something is labelled incorrectly in the shops.


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2021)

i give up...

i like ole. i want him to succeed. is he going to? no.


Give a person the job who knows what they doing.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh well. Interesting day! 

Zidane looking for a pen and Gio looking for tipp-ex!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Oh well. Interesting day!
> 
> Zidane looking for a pen and Gio looking for tipp-ex!!


No excuses we were bloody awful today. Even worse was I was actually there and witnessed how fucking shit we were. Don't know why we always do so bad when we play at Hampden


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 22, 2021)

Wouldn't worry too much, it's only the league cup! And I definitely ain't counting my chickens!


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2021)

so news everywhere saying that pochettino wants to join united now.

i swear if united dont do everything to get him.

im going to rage


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2021)

Not looking likely just yet unfortunately due to his recent comments but it could be another case of "do i look happy? Don't ask silly questions then"! 

It's a managers version of kissing the badge!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 12, 2021)

AFF Suzuki Cup live today!

MALAYSIA VS VIETNAM

https://www.goal.com/en-ae/news/vie...l-preview-aff-suzuki-cup-/blt389936e1b3696862

Enjoy!


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2021)

Man Utd keep getting postponed due to covid.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

Flame said:


> Man Utd keeping getting postponed due to covid.


I don't get why covid is rife in the Premier league. The Man Utd game is the fourth game to be postponed in England this week. Other country's are not having this issue with their players so why is it happening in England? Why are the players not doing more to protect themselves I just don't get it.


----------



## Flame (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> I don't get why covid is rife in the Premier league. The Man Utd game is the fourth game to be postponed in England this week. Other country's are not having this issue with their players so why is it happening in England? Why are the players not doing more to protect themselves I just don't get it.



they should be a circuit breaker for the next two weeks or so. people in the Premier league are very greedy bastards.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

Flame said:


> they should be a circuit breaker for the next two weeks or so. people in the Premier league are very greedy bastards.


Sadly I feel we are only weeks or even days away from crowds being banned from attending again and all lower league football cancelled for the rest of the season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 12, 2022)

Welcome back to Rangers Cedric Itten. Glad to see one of my favourites return to the Gers only 5 months after leaving us.


----------



## Flame (Jan 22, 2022)

Man Utd is going to finish 3rd. you heard it here 1st.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 27, 2022)

Welcome to Rangers Amad Diallo. Smashing little signing from Man Utd.



Speaking of Man Utd @Flame are you serious when you said Man Utd would finish 3rd? Club is falling apart and is 9 points behind third placed Chelsea and now the great number 7 wants to go back to Real Madrid lol.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...open-talks-with-real-madrid-20220126.amp.html


----------



## Flame (Jan 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Welcome to Rangers Amad Diallo. Smashing little signing from Man Utd.
> 
> View attachment 295571
> 
> ...



well yeah. we got two games in hand. plus we going to go on a mad run of games.

we are not falling apart we are not Rangers. you loaned one of our kids to be your star man.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 28, 2022)

Flame said:


> well yeah. we got two games in hand. plus we going to go on a mad run of games.
> 
> we are not falling apart we are not Rangers. you loaned one of our kids to be your star man.


Yep we are totally falling apart. Top of the league and still in Europe and the Scottish Cup. Have just turned down 11 million for our actual star player Alfredo Morelos have a manager the team actually want to try for ect. 

Now look at Man Utd all the players are fighting with each other. The club has a manager the players ain't trying for. Your star player wants to go to Real Madrid. Paul Pogba is rumoured to be off to Chelsea. 

Your team got beat by Wolves and could only muster up a draw against Stevie Gs team in the last few weeks. 

Remind me again who's team is falling apart


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2022)

@Flame guess who scored after only 5 minutes in their first game for Rangers


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> @Flame guess who scored after only 5 minutes in their first game for Rangers




nice. his wearing number 9 too.


Edit:
Did he play good though?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2022)

Flame said:


> nice. his wearing number 9 too.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Did he play good though?


Yep he was the best Rangers player on the pitch today but I guess that's not saying much as we were god awful and lucky to get away with a 3-3 draw. 

Looked very composed with the ball and made some great passes and runs. Gonna be a really top talent in a few years I think. Sad we only have him on loan until the summer but with an option to buy in the loan deal I'm hoping an agreement can be done with Utd to get him permanently.


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Yep he was the best Rangers player on the pitch today but I guess that's not saying much as we were god awful and lucky to get away with a 3-3 draw.
> 
> Looked very composed with the ball and made some great passes and runs. Gonna be a really top talent in a few years I think. Sad we only have him on loan until the summer but with an option to buy in the loan deal I'm hoping an agreement can be done with Utd to get him permanently.



we payed some thing like £20 million plus £20 million addons?

got that kind of money? just hope you get one more season of loan if you can.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2022)

Flame said:


> we payed some thing £20 million plus £20 million addons?
> 
> got that kind of money? just hope you get one more season of loan if you can.


The weird thing is with our current owners we probably could just about buy him if it wasn't for the fact we are currently spending over 15 million buildings the new Rangers fan zone and museum next to the stadium.


[/MEDIA]

Random fact but I used to work in the old  Edminston House many years ago lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 30, 2022)

@Flame It just gets worse every minute for Man Utd.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...nwood-20-ARRESTED-suspicion-rape-assault.html


----------



## Flame (Jan 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> @Flame It just gets worse every minute for Man Utd.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...nwood-20-ARRESTED-suspicion-rape-assault.html



for suck sake. this players who are on millions just act like human beings for once.

edit: im so angry with him, waste of a talent.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> for suck sake. this players who are on millions just act like human beings for once.
> 
> edit: im so angry with him, waste of a talent.


I am all for innocent until proven guilty but this really doesn't look good for him considering there is video and audio. There needs to be more done by clubs in teaching young players right from wrong ect. They go from nothing to having millions of pounds and think they can do whatever they want because they are famous. Yes ultimately it's the players fault but the clubs need to take more responsibility for keeping players out of situations where they may do something wrong.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2022)

If Rangers pull this one off it will be one of the biggest transfers in Scottish football for quite some time.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...n-ramsey-transfer-agreed-between-26094839.amp


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Welcome to Rangers Mateusz Zukowski another rgreat signing 




Aaron Ramsey meanwhile is in Glasgow for his medical that's the last hurdle before he officially becomes out biggest signing since Gazza many years ago.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Guess who just arrived at Ibrox Stadium. Not long now to its official.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Wahoo a huge welcome to Rangers Mr Ramsey


----------



## Flame (Feb 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Wahoo a huge welcome to Rangers Mr Ramsey




Ramsey wow. didnt expect that


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 2, 2022)

Flame said:


> Ramsey wow. didnt expect that


It's one hell of a deal concidering Juve are paying 80% of his wages whilst he is on loan at Rangers. We have first option to buy him outright in the summer but as he is on 400 grand a week at Juve that ain't gonna happen


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 2, 2022)

If you get the Wales Ramsey, quality signing.... Woulda done fuck all tonight anyway lol

I'm enjoying tonight for what it was but always mindful it's still a long season. The first 45 was everything that's been missing for us all season and it finally clicked. I'd be more worried we skelped you with half a team than tonight's performance tho!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> If you get the Wales Ramsey, quality signing.... Woulda done fuck all tonight anyway lol
> 
> I'm enjoying tonight for what it was but always mindful it's still a long season. The first 45 was everything that's been missing for us all season and it finally clicked. I'd be more worried we skelped you with half a team than tonight's performance tho!


Did something happen tonight I can't remember anything lol

No seriously we were embarrassing tonight but it is what it is. Celtic looked the best they have since Brenda was in charge. No excuses from me we were shocking tonight on the same night Celtic played amazing it's as simple as that.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2022)

https://www.skysports.com/football/...akes-away-west-ham-defenders-cats-after-video

whats is wrong with this footballers?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2022)

Flame said:


> https://www.skysports.com/football/...akes-away-west-ham-defenders-cats-after-video
> 
> whats is wrong with this footballers?


He should be banned for life from the game. Anyone that abuses an animal is absolutely the scum of the earth.


----------



## Flame (Feb 12, 2022)

I give up.

maybe i should support a Scottish team? only chance i will celebrate something this year.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 12, 2022)

Flame said:


> I give up.
> 
> maybe i should support a Scottish team? only chance i will celebrate something this year.


Rangers Football Club would like to announce their new supporter.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

What a first half of football. Ranger's haven't looked this good in years. Hopefully keep it going second half.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What a first half of football. Ranger's haven't looked this good in years. Hopefully keep it going second half.
> 
> View attachment 298526


Was just about to post that myself! Fantastic stuff so far.

Edit.... 

Feckin hell! 4 wan now??? (that's 4 to the 1 for our non gleswegians!!) Hat's off man!


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

I think I'm dreaming


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Good luck to the green and white side of the city tonight not a great start for Celtic but plenty of time for them yet anyway 

Full time in Germany and its an amazing and slightly unbelievable win for the Gers.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

Outstanding result. 4-2 makes it a lil closer but as i said to my neighbour, you would fully expect to do better at home no matter the result tonight. Honestly well done!

Your night gets better as we're 1 down at HT. This mob aren't bad at all and i like the look of their captian. Very good on the ball and suits our style....


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Outstanding result. 4-2 makes it a lil closer but as i said to my neighbour, you would fully expect to do better at home no matter the result tonight. Honestly well done!
> 
> Your night gets better as we're 1 down at HT. This mob aren't bad at all and i like the look of their captian. Very good on the ball and suits our style....


Celtic are playing quite good just the final ball letting them down.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2022)

Absolutely but the old leaky defending is back. Just not had the same rhythm as recent weeks but thats credit to Bodo they've absolutely nullified us. That 3rd was a peach tho!


----------



## Flame (Feb 18, 2022)

congrats to Rangers @AmandaRose 

lets hope Haaland isnt fully fit by next leg


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 24, 2022)

Job done


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck sake utd. 

Mon the hoops tho...


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

Roman Abramovich sanctioned by UK. Chelsea are in Limbo now.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2022)

Gotta say i feel sorry for them. It's not the clubs fault.


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Gotta say i feel sorry for them. It's not the clubs fault.



I dont. without Abramovich, Chelsea would be another team in the PL maybe even in the championship right now. Abramovich's blood money made Chelsea.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yeah... I don't disagree, I'm certainly not a fan either but I certainly feel for the shop staff if they lose their jobs out of it. I don't know if they have a chain of stores or just the onsite store but ticket office staff and the likes are certainly innocent. Even stadium tour staff (harking back to my prev job)

Isn't Bournemouth Russian owned too? Is the same action being taken with them?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Yeah... I don't disagree, I'm certainly not a fan either but I certainly feel for the shop staff if they lose their jobs out of it. I don't know if they have a chain of stores or just the onsite store but ticket office staff and the likes are certainly innocent. Even stadium tour staff (harking back to my prev job)
> 
> Isn't Bournemouth Russian owned too? Is the same action being taken with them?



no idea mate.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2022)

*AFC Bournemouth's Russian-born owner Maxim Demin, who is not an oligarch and is a UK Citizen will not be subject to sanctions.*

Posted 7 days ago on Dorset.live
Fantastic source of journalism for a Glaswegian


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> *AFC Bournemouth's Russian-born owner Maxim Demin, who is not an oligarch and is a UK Citizen will not be subject to sanctions.*
> 
> Posted 7 days ago on Dorset.live
> Fantastic source of journalism for a Glaswegian



The sad reality 99.99+% of Russian are not oligarch and those people will take the pain of Putin's war and oligarch will be in they yachts enjoying the sun as we speak.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2022)

Unfortunately true. 

It's another example of how this shits affecting absolutely everything.  I was rather hoping the only major impact to football was our game with Ukraine. I have serious doubts about it going ahead at all anytime before the world cup starts..... If it does.... 

There's a tongue in cheek line going round up here that the war is a conspiracy to keep Scotland out of another world cup! And Aaron Ramsey's just on a Welsh spy mission!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 10, 2022)

Another great result for the mighty Gers in Europe


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 10, 2022)

Sake you lot, wanty calm doon? 

Sounded like some game, well done on another great result!


----------



## Flame (Mar 15, 2022)

im so angry right now, hulk would be Gandhi next to me.

i hate everything about simeone


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 15, 2022)

Flame said:


> im so angry right now, hulk would be Gandhi next to me.
> 
> i hate everything about simeone


5 years without a trophy just isn't good enough for a huge team like Utd. There needs to be some serious changes made from the top to the bottom. Half the team don't seem to even try or look like they care about playing for Utd.


----------



## seany1990 (Mar 15, 2022)

Another ABU victory


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2022)

Nervous times for both Rangers and myself. Gers not playing well at all 1 nill down at half time in Belgrade and really could have been 3 or 4 if it hadn't been for McGregor pulling off some world class saves. 40 years old and still one of the best keeper's in Britain. Need a better second half but 1-0 still good enough for us to get to the quarter finals.


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 17, 2022)

Job done


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2022)

Austria has to beat Wales tonight for the World Cup 2022 Qualification.

https://www.fifa.com/en/tournaments/mens/worldcup/qatar2022/qualifiers

Scotland has to beat Ukraine....or let them win because of the actual Worldsituation.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Austria has to beat Wales tonight for the World Cup 2022 Qualification.
> 
> https://www.fifa.com/en/tournaments/mens/worldcup/qatar2022/qualifiers
> 
> Scotland has to beat Ukraine....or let them win because of the actual Worldsituation.....


Half time in Wales and they are winning 1-0. Gareth Bale and especially Aaron Ramsey have been outstanding so far.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2022)

2:0

Man....that sucks.Everytime the same...
When it is getting serious.....


----------



## micp (Mar 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Half time in Wales and they are winning 1-0. Gareth Bale and especially Aaron Ramsey have been outstanding so far.


The free-kick was ridiculous.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2022)

Yeah !!! 2:1 !!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2022)

Now the Austria Boys are really awake.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2022)

We had enough Chances,so the Defeat is okay..... too bad....


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2022)

Well done Wales and a huge well done to Rangers player Aaron Ramsey


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2022)

Italy is also out...

0:1 against North Mazedonia.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 25, 2022)

That was a shocker! 12 years minimum now for Italia not at a WC... They becoming the new Scotland?

Nice wee game against your lot on Tuesday @Alexander1970.... I hope your laying out nibbles for @AmandaRose and myself when we come round


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 25, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> That was a shocker! 12 years minimum now for Italia not at a WC... They becoming the new Scotland?
> 
> Nice wee game against your lot on Tuesday @Alexander1970.... I hope your laying out nibbles for @AmandaRose and myself when we come round


Nice easy game for Scotland


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 2, 2022)

12 hours, 2 minutes to go.......


Edit.... 

Celtic log: Sunday April 3rd, 14:26hrs

Lol.

Message ends.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 12 hours, 2 minutes to go.......
> View attachment 304458
> 
> Edit....
> ...


Well done on winning the league. Some of our fans are a disgrace. Nothing else to say really other than the best team won.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 3, 2022)

Well it ain't done yet. Six points is nothing with a final old firm to come but that result and performance gives us a wee psychological edge now. It was a really good game and I still don't know how we soaked up all that pressure so maybe lady luck played her part for us. 

As for the bottles... funny how we were discussing that earlier in the thread! It was a disgrace but I think I can trust Rangers to catch the scumbags involved. Hey, we got complete morons like that aswell and I feel the proper fans will weed them out also. Even in the face of defeat, behaviour like that drags us all down.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Well it ain't done yet. Six points is nothing with a final old firm to come but that result and performance gives us a wee psychological edge now. It was a really good game and I still don't know how we soaked up all that pressure so maybe lady luck played her part for us.
> 
> As for the bottles... funny how we were discussing that earlier in the thread! It was a disgrace but I think I can trust Rangers to catch the scumbags involved. Hey, we got complete morons like that aswell and I feel the proper fans will weed them out also. Even in the face of defeat, behaviour like that drags us all down.


It's somewhat of a joke that Rangers one of the biggest clubs in Britain don't pay for SIA licenced stewards. All the stewards outside Ibrox can do is ask you to open your bag. Even a small club like Partick Thistle do full pat down searches of fans entering the stadium. Rangers fans know they just need to stash their booze or flares in their pockets and they will get them it into the stadium.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 3, 2022)

I've worked in stewarding and let me tell you, most aren't interested or just jacket fillers. It's shit money and they're only there hoping they get posted inside to watch the game. Even some of the SIA one's won't challenge 'a bit scary' looking people unless there's a police presence so it is a shambles all round. Unfortunately crowd size plays a part also. Plastic Whistle (Partick Thistle lol) can get a full search on a full house in a fraction of the time! 

On a day like this your obviously getting numnuts with emotions already running high so a full police presence and search is warranted in my opinion no matter who pays for it or how long it takes. Its only 4 games a season mostly and re training people's brains on how they are approaching a stadium is a clear long term benefit. 

Football fans in this country just simply can't be trusted to behave in a civil manner and that doesn't have to deter from the natural tribalism we all get off on from the beautiful game.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hui.......Villarreal makes it thrilling.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2022)

Wow... I really wouldn't have believed that...

Bayern München – Villarreal 1:1 (0:0)

Bayern out.....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 13, 2022)

Damnit Emry, your putting our champions league spot in jeopardy!


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2022)

Rangers extra time @AmandaRose its squeaky bum time

edit:

3 - 1

edit edit:

second red card

edit edit edit:

damn it Braga. you had one job


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 14, 2022)

Waaaaaaaahooo semi finals here we fucking go.


----------



## Flame (Apr 14, 2022)

As someone who knows alot of West Ham fans, and i hate them all. West Ham is the only chance we have of stopping Rangers.

West Ham. Germans or Scot?

i am so conflicted right now.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 15, 2022)

How you think I feel @Flame!

Honestly, big well done @AmandaRose fantastic result. Have you came down yet?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> How you think I feel @Flame!
> 
> Honestly, big well done @AmandaRose fantastic result. Have you came down yet?


I have not been sober since Thursday night lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 16, 2022)

My neighbour's the exact same, he was at it and only got home this afternoon!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> My neighbour's the exact same, he was at it and only got home this afternoon!!


I have druck so much all I have left in my little holiday caravan is 3 cans of shitty Tennent's Lager. Oh well better than nothing 


I should drink more often just had the best season of my life in Football Manager lol


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I have druck so much all I have left in my little holiday caravan is 3 cans of shitty Tennent's Lager. Oh well better than nothing
> 
> View attachment 306450
> I should drink more often just had the best season of my life in Football Manager lol
> ...



tennents? eww


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 16, 2022)

Ironic how the favourite tipple of homeless people is called Tennants.....


@AmandaRose..... How the fuck did we score 106 goals and not have the season you "supposedly" had???

I smell a cheat or photoshop lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ironic how the favourite tipple of homeless people is called Tennants.....
> 
> 
> @AmandaRose..... How the fuck did we score 106 goals and not have the season you "supposedly" had???
> ...


Absolutely never cheated sold Alfredo for an absolute fortune then bought a load of youngsters and after a few seasons of ok results that happened.


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ironic how the favourite tipple of homeless people is called Tennants.....
> 
> 
> @AmandaRose..... How the fuck did we score 106 goals and not have the season you "supposedly" had???
> ...



she's a cheater. save before game. reload after loss.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

Flame said:


> she's a cheater. save before game. reload after loss.


Unlike you dear sir I never cheat on anyone or anything


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Unlike you dear sir I never cheat on anyone or anything



Miss. did you hack any of your consoles? to cheat on not paying for a game...



I win yet again.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2022)

Well I have cheated death a good few times. So


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 17, 2022)

2 hours to go.....
"Oh Hampden in the sun......"

.... Well, more the bit cloudy than sun!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 2 hours to go.....
> "Oh Hampden in the sun......"
> 
> .... Well, more the bit cloudy than sun!!


Can't believe I chose to go on holiday instead of going to watch the game at Hampden lol on the bright side It's bloody roasting in Arbroath today.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2022)

Second Game in a row that Rangers are playing extra time. Come on Rangers you can do this.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 17, 2022)

My nerves are shot!! So should their legs lol! Mon the hoops.... 2nd half et...

Hope your not eating all the smokies up there btw....

Ah well, well done. Soon as the 2nd went in we were beat. Not happy but can't complain, we were woeful upfront.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> My nerves are shot!! So should their legs lol! Mon the hoops.... 2nd half et...
> 
> Hope your not eating all the smokies up there btw....
> 
> Ah well, well done. Soon as the 2nd went in we were beat. Not happy but can't complain, we were woeful upfront.


First of all great game of football by both teams.

Secondly nope no Smokies for me I hate all fish lol.

And third wahooo fucking well done Rangers we finally have broken the semi finals curse.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 17, 2022)

Another great ad for Scottish football with an absolute black mark in a black strip. Disgraceful as he was I'm not blaming him for the defeat but jesus fucking christ!!! 

We missed Giakoumakis big time as we have no height up front but again, a lot of our guys weren't at it today. Rogic, jota in particular so I can't complain too much that we lost. 

Honestly big well done on the 2 extra time performances but the wee huns will beat you in the final lol!


----------



## Flame (Apr 21, 2022)

I hope we (fans) and United give Erik Ten Hag a real chance.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 26, 2022)

What a game that was! Still ragin City won but they were outstanding. Real were all over the place at times but Benzemas a cheeky bastard 
Not over yet??

Here's hoping we get more of the same with Liverpool 2moro!

'Mon the Yella Submarines


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 28, 2022)

Ah well, wasn't a classic but an all English final still looms. Over to you Rangers.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ah well, wasn't a classic but an all English final still looms. Over to you Rangers.....


My prediction for tonight is 1-1 and we will win the second leg next week 2-1.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> My prediction for tonight is 1-1 and we will win the second leg next week 2-1.


Who's scoring your goals lol

Na, I'd go along with that. The way yous have been playing upto now in this tourny you shouldn't fear anyone now.


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Who's scoring your goals lol
> 
> Na, I'd go along with that. The way yous have been playing upto now in this tourny you shouldn't fear anyone now.



Amad Diallo scoring all of them.... 


:^|


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Who's scoring your goals lol


Tav will score at least one of the goals to add to the six he already has in the Europa this season.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

No score at half time that will do nicely


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2022)

always next season @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Flame said:


> always next season @AmandaRose


Still got next week to go lol


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Still got next week to go lol



after what i saw for the last 15 minutes. no chance. this is RB not Dundee


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Flame said:


> after what i saw for the last 15 minutes. no chance. this is RB not Dundee


They really didn't impress me at all until the last stage of the game. Aren't they like 9 points behind Dortmund in the bundesliga  a team we have already dumped out the Europa in rather easy fashion 

They are gonna shit themselves when they experience the Ibrox roar next week..

In all seriousness I'm happy we got so far concidering we were a league 2 team ten years ago.


----------



## Flame (Apr 28, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> They really didn't impress me at all until the last stage of the game. Aren't they like 9 points behind Dortmund in the bundesliga  a team we have already dumped out the Europa in rather easy fashion
> 
> They are gonna shit themselves when they experience the Ibrox roar next week..
> 
> In all seriousness I'm happy we got so far concidering we were a league 2 team ten years ago.



amanda plz


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Flame said:


> amanda plz
> 
> View attachment 307939


Pretty sure the SPFL don't need my help to make it happen concidering the fact the world has 193 countries and the SPFL is broadcast in over 120 of them.  https://spfl.co.uk/news/press-release-record-tv-audience


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Pretty sure the SPFL don't need my help to make it happen concidering the fact the world has 193 countries and the SPFL is broadcast in over 120 of them.  https://spfl.co.uk/news/press-release-record-tv-audience



Those are rookie numbers


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 29, 2022)

Oh I feel really sorry for poor @Alexander1970. Just seen who the new manager of Austria is. Imagine picking a manager that made a shit Man Utd team even worse than when he took over 

Remember when Flame said they would definitely finish top 4 lol. And now they might not even be in a European competition next season. Oh dear lol. And yet aparently Scottish football teams are shit yet the mighty Gers are in the Europa semi finals. A competition we will also be in next season.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh I feel really sorry for poor @Alexander1970. Just seen who the new manager of Austria is. Imagine picking a manager that made a shit Man Utd team even worse than when he took over


Thanks.....If you think it won't get any worse....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Oh I feel really sorry for poor @Alexander1970. Just seen who the new manager of Austria is. Imagine picking a manager that made a shit Man Utd team even worse than when he took over
> 
> Remember when Flame said they would definitely finish top 4 lol. And now they might not even be in a European competition next season. Oh dear lol. And yet aparently Scottish football teams are shit yet the mighty Gers are in the Europa semi finals. A competition we will also be in next season.



Ralf Rangnick's future double function as Austrian team boss and advisor to Manchester United causes incomprehension among Manchester club legend Gary Neville.
The former defense attorney said in his podcast that he doesn't believe that both jobs can be performed at the same time without restrictions. “The Manchester United sporting director or advisor can really look at Austrian players week in and week out?

 And then pick them for the national team?” Neville said. “The Austrian national team has pride, a great country and some great players, so he has to watch players all week, then he will coach them for two weeks in September, October, November and March. 
What happens to his work for United then? Where's the priority? There is a conflict there.” “Chaotic” constellation According to his own statements, the former world-class full-back cannot imagine that both activities can be combined. “
A team boss has to be present week after week, Saturday, Wednesday, Saturday, Tuesday. He can't be at Old Trafford every week watching an Austrian player." 
Neville described the current constellation as "chaotic" and referred to the major sporting problems of the English record champions. "Manchester United can't afford to have distractions and a bad communication plan at the moment around the idea of Ralf Rangnick being our advisor but watching German football three times a month and coaching the Austrian national team twice a month," he said 47 year old.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 1, 2022)

Half time - Celtic 1 - Rangers 0
Ooooh I hate scoring first!!

We should be 4 nil up however so only  ourselves to blame if we don't start making them count.

Edit

Full time Celtic 1-Rangers 1

Absolutely not happy with us dropping off again in the later stages of the game.... Again. Handed the momentum to Rangers to get the equaliser and again they were the better team after that. 

Fucking story of our season that the last 20/30 mins we stop playing. 

Well, as I said to my neighbour when he said well done on the league.... We are now into the last 20/30 mins of the season...... We've won fuck all yet.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 1, 2022)

Happy with a 1 each draw but that's the league over with for Rangers sadly.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Happy with a 1 each draw but that's the league over with for Rangers sadly.


I edited my previous post as this wasn't showing!! Can't be arsed re typing lol


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 3, 2022)

So sad to hear about the passing of Jimmy Bell who was Rangers kit man for umpteen years. 

An absolute dyed in the wool Rangers man, I had a few chats and a laugh with him when he would bring the kit into Celtic Park so I want to pass on my condolences to his family and the wider Rangers family. I know he'll be missed.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> So sad to hear about the passing of Jimmy Bell who was Rangers kit man for umpteen years.
> 
> An absolute dyed in the wool Rangers man, I had a few chats and a laugh with him when he would bring the kit into Celtic Park so I want to pass on my condolences to his family and the wider Rangers family. I know he'll be missed.


Yep he was such a nice man and would always make time to talk to absolutely anyone no matter what side they supported. RIP Jimmy


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 4, 2022)

Massive turnaround from Liverpool last night!! 3rd final in 5 years is a great record but can City finish the job tonight and join them?? Hopefully we get more of the same as last week but i gotta want a Real win!! 

Speaking of which.... Take a bow Carlo Ancelotti!! 

Juventus - Intertoto Cup (1999)

AC Milan - Champions League (2002-03 & 2006-07), Serie A (2003-4), Coppa Italia (2002-03), Italian Super Cup (2004), Uefa Super Cup (2007), Club World Cup (2007)

Chelsea - Premier League (2009-10), FA Cup (2009-10), Community Shield (2009)

Paris St-Germain - Ligue 1 (2012-13)

Real Madrid - Champions League (2013-14), La Liga (2021-22), Copa del Rey (2013-14), Spanish Super Cup (2021-11), Uefa Super Cup (2014), Club World Cup (2014)

Bayern Munich - Bundesliga (2016-17), German Super Cup (2016,2017)


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 4, 2022)

Well bloody hell! It didn't disappoint did it??


----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Well bloody hell! It didn't disappoint did it??


I have no idea if it did or didn't as my friend dragged me along to the Queens Park vs Dunfermline game and it was the first time I have ever fallen asleep at a football match. Worst game of football I have ever had the misfortune of watching


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 4, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I have no idea if it did or didn't as my friend dragged me along to the Queens Park vs Dunfermline game and it was the first time I have ever fallen asleep at a football match. Worst game of football I have ever had the misfortune of watching


Ouch!! You missed a belter! 

How you feeling for tomorrow?


----------



## Tanas (May 4, 2022)

Man City are the PSG of the Premier League


----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ouch!! You missed a belter!
> 
> How you feeling for tomorrow?


I'm very confident especially now as the team will be fired up to win it for Jimmy.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2022)

RANGERS !!!!!


----------



## seany1990 (May 5, 2022)

Chuffed for rangers and their fans


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 5, 2022)

Pfffft..... What can i say? Well done Rangers, you deserve to be there! 

We'll see you in about a fortnight @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2022)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss


----------



## AmandaRose (May 5, 2022)

Everybody join me in singing 

Oh baby do you know what he’s worth? John Lundstram is the best on earth. The silky scouser is just what we need, he'll win Rangers the Europa League


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 10, 2022)

Rangers fans phoning Celtic Park to book the Seville Suite for the final is quite funny 

I see Spain has shut their bars in time for it..... Manchester musta gave them a heads up!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 10, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Rangers fans phoning Celtic Park to book the Seville Suite for the final is quite funny
> 
> I see Spain has shut their bars in time for it..... Manchester musta gave them a heads up!



It's somewhat hilarious how this week Celtic will be crowned league champions, all the talk everywhere is about Rangers.

Especially Celtic supporters who rather than celebrating their title triumph are instead totally obsessed and petrified that Rangers might actually win the Europa League.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 10, 2022)

I can put up with it for a fortnight then you'll lose!



Yeah, i AM shitting myself as I'll have to delete my picture with that trophy!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 11, 2022)

Well it was a bit of stumble but still...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 12, 2022)

Congratulations to the green and white half of Glasgow. Feels kinda weird to be sad at Rangers not winning the league when we have had the best season we have had in many years.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 12, 2022)

We were talking about that last night.... I think this COULD be the ONLY season EVER! where both sets of fans can finish the season happy! 

The most important part of that sentence is the word COULD of course.....


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> We were talking about that last night.... I think this COULD be the ONLY season EVER! where both sets of fans can finish the season happy!
> 
> The most important part of that sentence is the word COULD of course.....


Two finals in four days and we could end up winning fuck all lol but after today that ain't gonna happen as I am confident we are gonna win 2-0 tonight with Captain Tav and Aaron Ramsey getting the goals.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 18, 2022)

Well the Scottish Cups in the bag anyway. He made a disgraceful decision to play his full team at the weekend and got gubbed by your development team. That's their confidence shot regardless of tonight!

Well good luck to yous, hope you enjoy it... I won't be tuning in for obvious reasons lol!! (i got the kids tonight anyway!)


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Well the Scottish Cups in the bag anyway. He made a disgraceful decision to play his full team at the weekend and got gubbed by your development team. That's their confidence shot regardless of tonight!
> 
> Well good luck to yous, hope you enjoy it... I won't be tuning in for obvious reasons lol!! (i got the kids tonight anyway!)


I know if we win it will be horrible for you guys but gotta remember the big picture. A Rangers win is also a win for Scottish football and might finally shut up those that say Scottish football is shit and is never gonna happen (yep Flame I'm looking at you)


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 18, 2022)

I've said that all along, maybe not here but yeah... It is a massive thing for oor wee back watter to win it! 

A very small part of me would like to see you do it for that reason but I'm telling you now, it overshadows nothing for us. We got the one you'll never get


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2022)

come on Rangers!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Here we go. Come on Rangers  Let's fucking do this for Walter and for Jimmy.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2022)

Rangers!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> Rangers!!!!!!


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Penalties whatever happens now I'm incredibly proud of my team.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2022)

sorry @AmandaRose i feel your pain. <3


----------



## AmandaRose (May 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> sorry @AmandaRose i feel your pain. <3


Im fine just a bit fucking angry that one of the best players in the world is the one who fucking missed lol. Like I said above incredibly proud we got so far. The last few years we feared playing certain European teams now it is them that will be a little scared to play against us.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 19, 2022)

Very unlucky Rangers. To come 'that' close... I remember the feeling but it's all about the adventure and this one will still be remembered fondly by the supporters for years to come so just simply... Respect for even getting there. Hey we can both have Seville Suites now 

But now the fairytale is over, back to business.... I hope Hearts pump yous on Saturday


----------



## AmandaRose (May 21, 2022)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss another trophy for the world's most successful football team. What an amazing season. What a team


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 21, 2022)

I want it back in one peice next year when we do the QUADRUPLE 

Nah, but well done n that!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I want it back in one peice next year when we do the QUADRUPLE
> 
> Nah, but well done n that!


Quadruple? Celtic are terrible in Europe lol. Why who the fuck knows with the team you have you should be doing a lot better in Europe than you do.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 21, 2022)

Next years the year Angeball takes Europe by storm and we'll show you how to win tbe Europa League once we gwt pumped out the champions league


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 22, 2022)

Oooh it's the big day doon sooth 

Will Gerrard be the Hero to help deliver the title to Anfield or will Grealish steal the show with the winner for City? 

Either way I don't care, we better beat Palace and I got expenses to do  but I'll have an eye on proceedings!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 22, 2022)

English people talking about the Scottish Premiership league.

"Oh its shit only two teams ever win the league blah blah blah. How can you watch a league where only Rangers or Celtic win it" 

Amanda looks to see who has won the English Premier. Oh how predictable Man City for the forth time in five years


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 22, 2022)

It's a 2 horse race 

Well it was exciting enough till city turned into city again but i suppose i didn't expect anything less.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 22, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> It's a 2 horse race
> 
> Well it was exciting enough till city turned into city again but i suppose i didn't expect anything less.


Haha in England

Man City always favourite to win the league unless they slip up. 

Liverpool will run Man City pretty close. Will win the league if Man City slip up. Great side in Europe..

Man Utd. A shit team until Fergie became thier manager. For a short period dominanted at home and in Europe. Fergie left they have been shit ever since.

In Scotland

Celtic always favourite to win the league unless they slip up. 

Rangers will run Celtic pretty close. Will win the league if Celtic slip up. Great side in Europe.

 Aberdeen. A shit team until Fergie became thier manager. For a short period dominanted at home and in Europe. Fergie left they have been shit ever since.

Yep our league is so different


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 25, 2022)

Europa Conference League Final tonight Roma v Feyenoord! 

Fun fact.... If Roma win, Mourinho will be become a special one indeed.... First manager to win all 3 European Trophies/competitions.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 25, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Europa Conference League Final tonight Roma v Feyenoord!
> 
> Fun fact.... If Roma win, Mourinho will be become a special one indeed.... First manager to win all 3 European Trophies/competitions.


Not only that he currently has a 100% record in European finals. Hopefully tonight will be his first loss in one.


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Not only that he currently has a 100% record in European finals. Hopefully tonight will be his first loss in one.



What you got against big Jose?? We made him btw.... He'd be nuffin' if we won in Seville 
I want the Dutch Hardcore team to win anyway!


----------



## AmandaRose (May 25, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> What you got against big Jose?? We made him btw.... He'd be nuffin' if we won in Seville
> I want the Dutch Hardcore team to win anyway!


He's an arrogant prick who ain't as special as he makes out. Apart from that I quite like him


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> He's an arrogant prick who ain't as special as he makes out. Apart from that I quite like him



Can agree with the arrogance but it worked for him in the early days when he was a bit happier, more playful and mischievous with the press but the last good few years he's been a miserable door faced sod!


----------



## Lostbhoy (May 25, 2022)

Aw well, well done the special one! Quite the achievement. Big Ange to be the next one


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2022)

Die Meister
Die Besten
Les grandes équipes
The champions


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 1, 2022)

Right Scotland. This is business. Niceties to one side for 90 minutes. 

We are not the villains. We are not the enemy. We are a Nation of hopeful souls chasing a dream. 

We have every right to try and get there. We deserve the other crack aswell. 

Get the job done.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2022)

Typical Scotland bottled it as always.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 1, 2022)

My sentiments exactly. Don't mind getting beat, and well beat but come the fuck on. 

Totally deserved by Ukraine they played some really good football and good luck to them against Wales.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 2, 2022)

So I see Ralf Rangnick has left his consultancy  Job at Man Utd. Let's look at the facts. 

1. Joins the club
2. Calls all Utd players shit. 
3. Sent Utd to sixth in the table. 
4. Got paid a shit load of money 
5. Left

The guy's a fucking genius


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 4, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> So I see Ralf Rangnick has left his consultancy  Job at Man Utd. Let's look at the facts.
> 
> 1. Joins the club
> 2. Calls all Utd players shit.
> ...


Football management. Rivalled only by MPs as having the ability to be a complete failure in a job and move directly into another well paid position.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 5, 2022)

Wow Wales, way to kick a Nation when they're down. Stone cold man. Stone cold.


----------



## emigre (Jun 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wow Wales, way to kick a Nation when they're down. Stone cold man. Stone cold.



TBF you scots are permanently down 

Wales, Gold, Ukraine sovereignty in that order.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wow Wales, way to kick a Nation when they're down. Stone cold man. Stone cold.


Yep least we let em win on Wednesday unlike the heartless Welsh sheep-shaggers


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Sayin nuffin.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Sayin nuffin.....


That cunt in charge of the team has to go he ain't got a fucking clue what he is doing. Glad I went to the cinema to see Top Gun Maverick than watch that shit show


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Oooh good topic change!! Any good??


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Oooh good topic change!! Any good??


As a huge fan of the first one I wasn't expecting much but my god its bloody awesome even better than 1. Way more action and way less romantic crap


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice, wasn't sure when I saw trailer as I thought it looked a carbon copy of the first but I'll take your word for it and see it soon, then elvis movie! 

And to keep it topical, we were shit! You made a good choice!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2022)

Typical for Austria.

Got a new Trainer a few Weeks ago,win the First Match and all:



Since then all other Games have been lost.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2022)

Today we lost another Rangers legend. 

RIP Davie


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 14, 2022)

I hate liking posts like that but I don't get the choice on mobile 

But to cheer us all up, Scotland won and England lost


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 14, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I hate liking posts like that but I don't get the choice on mobile


Just hold your finger on the like button after a second or so a menu pops up with more options. Well at least it does on my android phone.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 14, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Just hold your finger on the like button after a second or so a menu pops up with more options. Well at least it does on my android phone.


YAAAY! Looky that? Everydays a school day! Thanks for that lil tip!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 15, 2022)

Malaysia 4 - Bangladesh 1

Congratulations Harimau Malaya!!!!  
Next goal... ASIA CUP!!!! Also, I hope Malaysia join WORLD CUP very soon!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 15, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> Malaysia 4 - Bangladesh 1
> 
> Congratulations Harimau Malaya!!!!
> Next goal... ASIA CUP!!!! Also, I hope Malaysia join WORLD CUP very soon!


You'll still get there before Scotland


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 15, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> You'll still get there before Scotland


Yeah!  But it to earlier until 2030 or more. Focus with asia cup first!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jun 28, 2022)

Hate pre season


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 30, 2022)

Tottenham snatched Bissouma and Richarlison, nice moves this window. Spence seems guaranteed for right-wingback, and I'm curious about who they'll get for centre-back, they might go for a relative unknown. It's great that they're getting the players early, so they'll enjoy a full pre-season of preparation. I'm excited to watch them play.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 1, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Tottenham snatched Bissouma and Richarlison, nice moves this window. Spence seems guaranteed for right-wingback, and I'm curious about who they'll get for centre-back, they might go for a relative unknown. It's great that they're getting the players early, so they'll enjoy a full pre-season of preparation. I'm excited to watch them play.


Not so sure about Richarlison move, he's not guaranteed a game nevermind any success! He deserves better than Everton though! 

At least we're doing stuff properly for a change. Already tied up the four Hitokiri lol, Carter-Vickers (you underestimated "the fridge" lol, hope he's as solid in CL) and Jota joined today on full deals aswell as Seigrist, a very good backup for Joe Hart, and the young Argie Bernabei remains to be seen if he's even in the 1st team plans but I'm still waiting on somthing a bit more physical in the middle to help Mcgregor but so far so good!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not so sure about Richarlison move, he's not guaranteed a game nevermind any success! He deserves better than Everton though!
> 
> At least we're doing stuff properly for a change. Already tied up the four Hitokiri lol, Carter-Vickers (you underestimated "the fridge" lol, hope he's as solid in CL) and Jota joined today on full deals aswell as Seigrist, a very good backup for Joe Hart, and the young Argie Bernabei remains to be seen if he's even in the 1st team plans but I'm still waiting on somthing a bit more physical in the middle to help Mcgregor but so far so good!


And over at Rangers we have decided to give new contracts to 3 young players in Allan McGregor/Steve Davis and Connor Goldson. Hopefully these youngsters get to show their potential


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not so sure about Richarlison move, he's not guaranteed a game nevermind any success! He deserves better than Everton though!



I think he'll compete with Kulusevski for the RW position, but both will get plenty of gametime, because they're also preferred rotative options for other positions (Richarlison LW and ST, Kulusevski RWB and CM).


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 1, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> And over at Rangers we have decided to give new contracts to 3 young players in Allan McGregor/Steve Davis and Connor Goldson. Hopefully these youngsters get to show their potential


Have yous put them in the baby pool to see if it holds any age defying properties?  still good to hold onto those 3 though because I was really hoping all 3 would get te 

@Dark_Phoras, I hope he can do well he's a player I admire but I think he sees himself as the main striker but that could be good for Spurs obviously, he'll need to step up to compete for that. Is this the year for a cup win then or you feeling it for a title challenge?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> @Dark_Phoras, I hope he can do well he's a player I admire but I think he sees himself as the main striker but that could be good for Spurs obviously, he'll need to step up to compete for that. Is this the year for a cup win then or you feeling it for a title challenge?



I can see Tottenham challenging for the Champions League and the domestic cups, but I think in the Premier League the top 4 is the realistic objective, because the squad isn't good enough to keep up with Manchester City's regularity. Let's see if they manage to reach the quality of 16/17's squad, depending on Romero's partner in centre-back and how well Bissouma and Spence fit into the team.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 2, 2022)

Another sad day for football as today we say goodbye to Rangers and Scotland's greatest ever Goalkeeper.

RIP Andy Goram
Fly high goalie


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 3, 2022)

Sad news again. Gods eleven just got the best back up Goalie..... (Sorry but Jonny Thomson has been first choice since 1931!) 

The Goalie was immense in his time ofcourse, broke our hearts on far too many occasions. I'm sure Tommy Burns will be the one to welcome him. RIP.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi folks, nearly there for the start of the season. I have a quick survey about a personal musing; what is your opinion about the scottish league system being fused with the english league system? I think it'd be great to see Celtic and Rangers playing with clubs of their stature, and reaching in the least the financial level of Aston Villa, West Ham, Leicester.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 25, 2022)

Never gonna happen in our lifetime as the English League and it's memebers know fine well we would dominate down there aswell. 

I had plenty of conversations with English fans when I was a tour guide at Celtic..... The sheer size and history of the Old Firm would guarantee we could be front runners for any player if we had access to the kind of cash being thrown about down there. 

Man City and Chelsea as an example.... These are NOT big clubs. They are RICH clubs. If you had Celtic or Rangers offering the wages to these players they would pick us all day long if we were in that League but unfortunately as it stands we can hardly compete with fucking Brighton or someone of that stature and the reality in England just now is good players go for big money but absolute shite go for double figures aswell. They could come here and win trophies but the money and the EPL is the attraction. 

We're under no illusions up here. We absolutely get it, players just don't wanna go to Aberdeen or Ross County on a freezing cold rainy windy day (or even midweek mid January) when they know they could be getting raped by Liverpool at Anfield for a fuck ton more money.

So the be all and end all is money. Money we could have access to but there is jealousy and genuine fear of us joining the English League due to that.

Personally, I'd love to see it on one hand but on the other.... I love the Scottish game and don't want to see it disappear. We have the oldest trophy in the world in the Scottish Cup and I love the history around that trophy and the hands it's been passed through. The FA Cup also has it's history as the oldest competition in the world but your on the fourth or fifth trophy due to thefts and losses and accidents lol but I've really fucking wandered now!!!! What was the question again?? Oh yeah.... 

Aye and Naw 

But also..... SEASONS NEARLY HERE


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

@Lostbhoy tour guide for Celtic, hmmm... do you guys have an empty stand for the UEFA Cup trophy by any chance?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 25, 2022)

Lol no but @AmandaRose will..... (too soon? ) 

Our European Cup will suffice and another ones being added this year....... 


Spoiler



 [\spoiler]


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 25, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lol no but @AmandaRose will..... (too soon? )
> 
> Our European Cup will suffice and another ones being added this year.......
> 
> ...


What are  you gonna get a trophy for being knocked out of all 3 European comps like last season??


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What are  you gonna get a trophy for being knocked out of all 3 European comps like last season??


I'd take it 
The dvds being edited as we speak!


----------



## Flame (Jul 25, 2022)

has they been a bigger saga then Frenkie de Jong saga?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 25, 2022)

Every year there's long-winded situations envolving Barcelona. But I remember longer sagas. Mbappé to Real Madrid, Fabrègas to Barcelona, De Gea to Real Madrid, Messi to wherever, Alexis Sánchez to wherever, Özil to wherever.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 30, 2022)

WOOOOOOOOO!! THE SEASON HAS BEGUN!! 

And im getting in early coz no doubt they'll win but Rangers are getting beat 1 nil at HT!


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 30, 2022)

Unless a pretty girl asks me out, the 5pm slot is reserved for the Community Shield. I only see it as a ceremonial match, but it's fun because the teams take it seriously and it's the first peek at new signings.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 30, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> WOOOOOOOOO!! THE SEASON HAS BEGUN!!
> 
> And im getting in early coz no doubt they'll win but Rangers are getting beat 1 nil at HT!


2-1 Rangers not a great game for us but a win is a win and it's the first step in the title returning to us at the end of the season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 30, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> 2-1 Rangers not a great game for us but a win is a win and it's the first step in the title returning to us at the end of the season.


Lols.... We lost our first game last year and still pumped yeez 

But in all seriousness, well done setting the pace... A win is a win especially on that pitch and I'm really looking forward to this season, gonna be a good contest me thinks.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 31, 2022)

@Lostbhoy typical Aberdeen play Celtic and don't even try then when they play us they suddenly have a team full of world class Brazilians  .


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 31, 2022)

'Course they do, they're basically our B team 



Oh the phone in will be funny listening after day 1


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 2, 2022)

Tough night at the office for Rangers.... thought this Europe/qualification stuff  was easy??? 

I'm sure it'll be a different story in the return


----------



## Flame (Aug 3, 2022)

Man Utd is like:-

Frankie, do you remember me? (Do you remember me, Frankie?)
Oh Frankie, ooh Frankie, my baby (Do you remember me)
Frankie, do you remember me?
Frankie - do you remember me? (Do you remember me)
Me (Frankie)
My Frankie, my baby, Frankie (Do you remember me)
Frankie (Do you remember me)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 3, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Tough night at the office for Rangers.... thought this Europe/qualification stuff  was easy???
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a different story in the return


How many times last season in Europe did we get a bad result away then came through fine after the second leg at home. Sure it was a bad result tonight but i am not worried at all. Next Tuesday we will win 4-0 lol.


----------



## Flame (Aug 3, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> How many times last season in Europe did we get a bad result away then came through fine after the second leg at home. Sure it was a bad result tonight but i am not worried at all. Next Tuesday we will win 4-0 lol.



i just had to google Union Saint-Gilloise and who the f they are.

my gawd


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 3, 2022)

Part of the fun in european competitions is watching an unknown or underrated team defeating someone that everyone knows.


----------



## Flame (Aug 8, 2022)

we (Man Utd) are going to panic buy now i guess.

great.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> we (Man Utd) are going to panic buy now i guess.
> 
> great.


Arnautovic the one being touted too....!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Arnautovic the one being touted too....!!



Dear God.

What did i do to deserve this?


SAVE OUR SOUL!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 9, 2022)

Flame said:


> Dear God.
> 
> What did i do to deserve this?
> 
> ...


He must have heard you....  good job!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/62481317


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2022)

Dear God. 

I want ten billion pounds to buy Manchester United.



Spoiler



99% would go towards Manchester United and not hookers and blackjack.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 9, 2022)

Flame said:


> Dear God.
> 
> I want ten billion pounds to buy Manchester United.
> 
> ...


As your avatar would say.... 

"I'll make my own Manchester United. Except with bkackjack and hookers! 

Infact... Forget the Manchester United"


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Tough night at the office for Rangers.... thought this Europe/qualification stuff  was easy???
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a different story in the return


Told ya I wasn't worried. Waaaahoooo we are into the next round.


----------



## Flame (Aug 9, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> As your avatar would say....
> 
> "I'll make my own Manchester United. Except with bkackjack and hookers!
> 
> Infact... Forget the Manchester United"



but that means £100,000,000 will go to hookers and blackjack.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 9, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Told ya I wasn't worried. Waaaahoooo we are into the next round. View attachment 321971


Good result and a much better performance this time from what I hear but I did say so too if you read the bottom of that quote lol

Congrats and a real good tie with PSV now.... Current euphoria aside, how you feel about that one?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 9, 2022)

Flame said:


> but that means £100,000,000 will go to hookers and blackjack.


Good times


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Good result and a much better performance this time from what I hear but I did say so too if you read the bottom of that quote lol
> 
> Congrats and a real good tie with PSV now.... Current euphoria aside, how you feel about that one?


Gonna be a real tough one but we should just about sneek through with a bit of luck lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 11, 2022)

Jesus fucking christ Dundee Utd. Just all get sent off and take a 3 nil forfeit.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 11, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Jesus fucking christ Dundee Utd. Just all get sent off and take a 3 nil forfeit.


Fuck me 7-0 with 10 mins to go. WTF Utd played awesome against them last week lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Fuck me 7-0 with 10 mins to go. WTF Utd played awesome against them last week lol.


I suppose a defeat was always inevitable but the first half was a complete disaster after holding their own again the first half hour. Its been a Timplosion


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 13, 2022)

So, I just turned on Brentford vs Manchester United. Is this 4-0 real or is the sports channel pranking me?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 13, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> So, I just turned on Brentford vs Manchester United. Is this 4-0 real or is the sports channel pranking me?


What the actual fuck?????????? Jesus fucking christ again!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 13, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> What the actual fuck?????????? Jesus fucking christ again!!!!!!


Erik Bin Bag is gonna be out of a job before Christmas at this rate 

Anyhoo it has been a day of 4-0 results. The Gers were awesome today.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 13, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Erik Bin Bag is gonna be out of a job before Christmas at this rate
> 
> Anyhoo it has been a day of 4-0 results. The Gers were awesome today.
> 
> View attachment 322413


Erik Bin Bag 

Lovin that!! I was out when it was on and I'm scared to watch the highlights now. At the least the Champions will cheer me up tomorrow


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 13, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Erik Bin Bag
> 
> Lovin that!! I was out when it was on and I'm scared to watch the highlights now. At the least the Champions will cheer me up tomorrow


I had a nickname for Ange when he joined Celtic but turns out I was wrong and he is a decent manager lol. When he first joined I called him Ange Hasntgotaclue


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 14, 2022)

What a match between Tottenham and Chelsea, very heated too. Chelsea were superior, in my view, they looked like they were more ready. But Tottenham never gave up, Conte put attacker after attacker, for most of the 2nd half Spurs were playing with 4 attackers and near the end Lucas Moura came in for a defender. Chelsea's first goal was a beautiful finish by Koulibaly, Tottenham's came from winning the ball at the entrance of the area in high press and a distance first touch "fuck it" shot by Höjbjerg. I don't understand how Chelsea's second goal happened, all the Spurs players were defending near the area and still James got a tempered, grounded pass and had all the time and space near the penalty spot to hold the ball and prepare the shot. Tottenham's equalizer came in the last minute from a corner.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 16, 2022)

Result could have been better but my god that was one of the best games of football I have ever watched. And the first goal by Rangers was a thing of beauty. We just showed the Dutch how to play total football.


----------



## Flame (Aug 17, 2022)

Man United is in a mess.

im starting to think we might not finish in the top 19


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2022)

Flame said:


> Man United is in a mess.
> 
> im starting to think we might not finish in the top 19


It gets even worse Elon Musk has just tweeted that he is going to launch a take over bid for ownership of United.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 17, 2022)

New car, caviar, four star day dream,
I think I'll buy me a football team.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 18, 2022)

Not a bad result for Hearts against Zurich there, I fancy them to get a win at a packed Tynecastle. Mon the wee huns


----------



## Flame (Aug 18, 2022)

tomorrow is a big day. 

Casemiro fans.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 18, 2022)

Casemiro is a very good hire. I think he was the instrumental piece that Real Madrid was missing before they won the three Champions Leagues in a row. It also makes sense to Casemiro, he fell to the bench at the Bernabéu, this way he has a better chance to be the main defensive midfielder and his salary will be massively improved. Let's see if it's confirmed.

I still think Manchester United would need a starting central midfielder, and a starting centre forward if Ronaldo leaves. They could have gotten Matheus Nunes, he's a very good player. It was a massive business by Wolves, to get Nunes for less than they'll get for White.

Next day edit: the real values of White's transfer to Nottingham Forest are an initial fee of 30M that can add up to 42M euros; way below the rumored 53M value I had read before.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2022)

Not feeling it. Smacks of desperation and obviously the money was THE factor. Deal done in a DAY after no mentions whatsoever??? Reminds me a bit of Di Maria.... Cracking player, signed for Utd out of nowhere and was nowhere near the player he was for Real. 

I feel for McTominey, he's obviously the one to be pushed aside as Fred and Casemiro are the Brazil partnership. I've never liked Fred and feel McTominey flourishes without him but I do have a solution.... Put Casemiro in McGuires position and send him on a free. Hell, a one legged scarecrow would be better than McGuire. 

But of course, Casemiro is a good player so I could be totally wrong about him! 

On another note...... Oooops @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Not feeling it. Smacks of desperation and obviously the money was THE factor. Deal done in a DAY after no mentions whatsoever??? Reminds me a bit of Di Maria.... Cracking player, signed for Utd out of nowhere and was nowhere near the player he was for Real.
> 
> I feel for McTominey, he's obviously the one to be pushed aside as Fred and Casemiro are the Brazil partnership. I've never liked Fred and feel McTominey flourishes without him but I do have a solution.... Put Casemiro in McGuires position and send him on a free. Hell, a one legged scarecrow would be better than McGuire.
> 
> ...


You say Oooops I say good result concidering lol.

Lundstram did fuck all wrong and wasn't even a yellow. How the fuck the ref gave a red card is beyond me. Willie Collum is a fucking awful ref. 

As for wee Fredo's red card he is a moron. He never learns.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2022)

I've seen it and i agree, bit harsh but MAYBE a wee shout for dangerous but i dont really buy it. 

Besides, we still got tomorrow to go lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I've seen it and i agree, bit harsh but MAYBE a wee shout for dangerous but i dont really buy it.
> 
> Besides, we still got tomorrow to go lol


Hey if I were you I would be more worried about Monday. The way UTD are playing I would not be surprised if Liverpool  score 7 or 8 goals lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah, I've already written that one off to be honest but you never..... Can't even finish that tbh! 

I did like the tweet that went about that said Liverpool have injury worries upfront but they stil got Salah, Firmino and Mcguire


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 20, 2022)

Just had a thought and that is if Man Utd fail to score in their next two games then the only choice they have for goal of the month will have been scored by someone that doesn't even play for them. Yep the OG by Brighton player Alexis Mac Allister


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 22, 2022)

Good result for Utd tonight looking much improved. Amazing how much better Utd are without Ronaldo in the starting line up.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 22, 2022)

Thats what happens when u drop Mcguire and Fred and Ronaldo


----------



## Flame (Aug 23, 2022)

how dare any of you question united?

come on united, come on quadruple!


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 23, 2022)

We've seen this before. The United players wake up and give it their all, get some good results, to then return to their general apathy and lack of commitment. At which point the directors dismiss the manager. It was obvious that the players weren't making an effort in the previous matches this season.


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2022)

im going to watch PSV vs Rangers... so i can see Gakpo play. 

rumours are if PSV lose united will sign Gakpo. Come on Rangers!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)

What a result what a team 2012 we were in the lowest league in Scottish Football 2022 champions league baby wahooooooo


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What a result what a team 2012 we were in the lowest league in Scottish Football 2022 champions league baby wahooooooo
> 
> 
> View attachment 324154


Great result, well done and welcome aboard! 

Draws 2moro at 5.........(after the eurovision-esque build up)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Great result, well done and welcome aboard!
> 
> Draws 2moro at 5.........(after the eurovision-esque build up)


Shame Man Utd ain't in the draw as we would fucking destroy them if we had been drawn against em 

Anyway my hopes for the draw are that we get. 

Porto
Tottenham
Borussia Dortmund

Then we should finish top of the group without a problem lol. 

@Lostbhoy who you hoping Celtic get?


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Shame Man Utd ain't in the draw as we would fucking destroy them if we had been drawn against em
> 
> Anyway my hopes for the draw are that we get.
> 
> ...



Tottenham and Dortmund will eat you alive.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)

Flame said:


> Tottenham and Dortmund will eat you alive.


What the same Dortmund last season we beat 6-4 on aggregate after a 4-2 win and then in the return it was a 2-2 draw


----------



## Flame (Aug 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What the same Dortmund we beat 4-2 last season and then in the return it was a 2-2 draw






oh yeah, forgot about that.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 24, 2022)

Flame said:


> oh yeah, forgot about that.


We are Rangers we fear nobody apart from that other team from across the city. Don't tell @Lostbhoy I said that please lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Shame Man Utd ain't in the draw as we would fucking destroy them if we had been drawn against em
> 
> Anyway my hopes for the draw are that we get.
> 
> ...


Real Madrid as we haven't played them yet and anybody else really lol.... Just happy to be there!!


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2022)

Ajax, Liverpool, Napoli, Rangers...

sorry @AmandaRose hopefully see you in europa league soon.



Lostbhoy said:


> Real Madrid as we haven't played them yet and anybody else really lol.... Just happy to be there!!



Real says hi


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 25, 2022)

Boom! Now Real get to put 7 past us!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> Ajax, Liverpool, Napoli, Rangers...
> 
> sorry @AmandaRose hopefully see you in europa league soon.
> 
> ...


What Liverpool are shite the other day they couldn't even beat the worst Man Utd team in history 

In all seriousness we got a shit draw. Gonna be hard to even get some points at all.


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What Liverpool are shite the other day they couldn't even beat the worst Man Utd team in history
> 
> In all seriousness we got a shit draw. Gonna be hard to even get some points at all.



Man Utd worse is God tier compared to best Rangers.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> Man Utd worse is God tier compared to best Rangers.


Funny how a team with a budget of fuck all managed to get to the Europa League final beating some of Europe's best teams along the way and a team like UTD spend billions to win fuck all in the last 5 years. We are going places and UTD will be lucky not to be in the Championship next season 

Anyhoo the one good thing about Rangers having to play Liverpool is at least Ben Davies will finally get to play a game at Anfield lol.


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Funny how a team with a budget of fuck all managed to get to the Europa League final beating some of Europe's best teams along the way and a team like UTD spend billions to win fuck all in the last 5 years. We are going places and UTD will be lucky not to be in the Championship next season



that made no sense.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> that made no sense.


Your right it makes no sense how a club can spend billions of pounds on players and they have won jack shit in the last 5 years. And then how a team who's combined cost is less than one Man Utd player somehow destroy some of Europe's best teams and get to the final of the Europa. Then still get zero respect from the English press and fans. Makes no sense at all


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

All Scottish Final..... Tellin ya


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> All Scottish Final..... Tellin ya


Christ no the last thing we need is you lot winning it again. Its bad enough that you don't shut up about the first one as it is. You guys are worse than England fans going on about 66 all the time


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2022)

'66 was a great year.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Christ no the last thing we need is you lot winning it again. Its bad enough that you don't shut up about the first one as it is. You guys are worse than England fans going on about 66 all the time


Fuckin rightly so!! Get it up ye , you lot seemed to make a big noise about being second to winning 9 in a row so why shouldn't we remind you??


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

Christ that's a big signature @Flame!!! Awesome tho!


----------



## Flame (Aug 27, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Christ that's a big signature @Flame!!! Awesome tho!



you like it small?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

Flame said:


> you like it small?


 Just caught me by surprise that's all


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Fuckin rightly so!! Get it up ye , you lot seemed to make a big noise about being second to winning 9 in a row so why shouldn't we remind you??


We made a big noise lmao need I remind you about your fans and Terry Munro


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> We made a big noise lmao need I remind you about your fans and Terry Munro


Poor Terry. God rest his soul.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 27, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Poor Terry. God rest his soul.....


Neil Francis was never the same after Terry disappeared lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 27, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Neil Francis was never the same after Terry disappeared lol.


I heard he's largin' it out in Cyprus now.... Did you see his Europa group tho..... We get to pump them at Old Trafford


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 28, 2022)

What is with us and the number 10? Not happy


----------



## Flame (Aug 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 324710
> 
> What is with us and the number 10? Not happy



teams cant score more then 9 or the matrix glitches


----------



## Lostbhoy (Aug 28, 2022)

Well the sky sports score board was showing 0-0 at 7 nil....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 2, 2022)

13(ish) hours to go.... No way I'm sleeping tonight.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 13(ish) hours to go.... No way I'm sleeping tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 325567


I would like to say I'm confident but I would be lying. The green and white half of Glasgow have one hell of a team this season.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 3, 2022)

Form means nuffin'! I hope it lives up to its potential, both playing well but mid-week will have a bearing influence perhaps.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 3, 2022)

Fuck this shit I'm away to get drunk lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 3, 2022)

Doesn't even tell half the story...


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2022)

mighty Arsenal and Rangers not so mighty 

i see @AmandaRose going all silent..


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Flame said:


> mighty Arsenal and Rangers not so mighty
> 
> i see @AmandaRose going all silent..


I am just sitting over in the corner minding my own business listening to the Champions League theme tune something Utd won't be hearing this season


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> I am just sitting over in the corner minding my own business listening to the Champions League theme tune something Utd won't be hearing this season



When you finish 4th in CL we will be still in europe.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Flame said:


> When you finish 4th in CL will be still in europe.


Oh so you admit Rangers are good enough to get to the Semi finals then


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

Aw man, she got ya there @Flame! 

How ya feelin after it then @AmandaRose? It was brutal


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 4, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Aw man, she got ya there @Flame!
> 
> How ya feelin after it then @AmandaRose? It was brutal


Yes both the result and my hangover were brutal


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 4, 2022)

.... Result, hangover, performance, goalkeeper, strikers........ 

Aw man.... Bring on the Real, we're in the mood


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> .... Result, hangover, performance, goalkeeper, strikers........
> 
> Aw man.... Bring on the Real, we're in the mood


Ultimately Gio is at fault why the fuck he used the exact same tactics that never worked the last time we played you at Celtic Park is beyond me. Also why he chose McLaughlin as first choice keeper for the season when Robbie McCrorie is much better is a decision I just don't understand at all.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 5, 2022)

I honestly thought big shagger would be called in for that game, don't know much about mcrorie but my neighbour said the same thing!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I honestly thought big shagger would be called in for that game, don't know much about mcrorie but my neighbour said the same thing!


Robbie is pretty much a clone of shagger without the shagging  and also half the age. Bloody commands the box like a boss and has his own team scared of him. At set pieces you could probably hear him from outside the stadium organising the defenders into where he wants them. All season Gers have been fucking awful defending set pieces cause McLaughlin has no voice or authority in telling the defenders what he wants from them.


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2022)

Chelsea already shat themselves


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 6, 2022)

So did we eventually!! As i said to my daughter, its Real Madrid! Always capable of doing what they did but I'm heartened by the performance and the scare we gave them. 

Should have kept the intensity 2nd half and why the fuck we used zonal marking I don't know. They used the space so much better and we were chasing the ball but not every team will cut us open with that class.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2022)

Fuck it once again time to get drunk


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 7, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Fuck it once again time to get drunk


Ouch.... Your teams giving you a right habit there....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ouch.... Your teams giving you a right habit there....


Haha nah I was only kidding about getting drunk tonight. How long is it going to take Gio to work out our keeper is fucking awful?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 7, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Haha nah I was only kidding about getting drunk tonight. How long is it going to take Gio to work out our keeper is fucking awful?


I didn't watch it but I'll get the highlights, from what I'm reading tho it wasn't just the keeper... But it either gets better or worse.... Liverpool 4-1 down against Napoli??? Groups wide open but have Napoli became the surprise package?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I didn't watch it but I'll get the highlights, from what I'm reading tho it wasn't just the keeper... But it either gets better or worse.... Liverpool 4-1 down against Napoli??? Groups wide open but have Napoli became the surprise package?


What?? So the team I thought we could actually have a chance of getting points from are winning 4-1 fuck me lol.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What?? So the team I thought we could actually have a chance of getting points from are winning 4-1 fuck me lol.



enjoy being 4th in your GROUP stage....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 7, 2022)

Flame said:


> enjoy being 4th in your GROUP stage....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 8, 2022)

Children, children... There are more pressing matters at hand.... 

I need to go get the wean a kitten and hopefully timed it well for Ronaldos Europa League debut! 

Mancunian accent... "C'mon you Reds"


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey @Flame enjoy being 4th in your GROUP stage....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 8, 2022)

Never a penalty 

Only bit I've seen as not long back... How gorgeous is this wee thing tho... 


No name yet... She's open to suggestions!


----------



## Flame (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey @Flame enjoy being 4th in your GROUP stage....



facts: we are 3rd... not 4th like you.





Lostbhoy said:


> Never a penalty
> 
> Only bit I've seen as not long back... How gorgeous is this wee thing tho...
> View attachment 326381
> ...



name it: Flame


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> facts: we are 3rd... not 4th like you.


facts:  we all know your original quote was about where we would be at the end of the group stages as were mine so nice try Flamey baby.

facts: both out teams are shit


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2022)

BREAKING: Graham Potter has been sacked by Chelsea

Sorry, just practicing for when it happens round about December time


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 9, 2022)

Wee Brenda will be next I thinks....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Wee Brenda will be next I thinks....


Might end up back at Celtic if the rumours about Ange going to Brighton turn out to be true.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 9, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Might end up back at Celtic if the rumours about Ange going to Brighton turn out to be true.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 18, 2022)

.... They can have him after that 

Sore one but absolute credit to st mirren for working as hard as they did, they made us look like they had an extra man everywhere. Could've done without the persistent fouling that went unpunished but that's football. 

As for the for chants prematch... Maybe higher powers intervened lol (spiritual ofcourse, non of your conspiracies here!)


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> facts: we are 3rd... not 4th like you.



not looking good @AmandaRose 

United now 2nd..  Rangers still 4th


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> .... They can have him after that
> 
> Sore one but absolute credit to st mirren for working as hard as they did, they made us look like they had an extra man everywhere. Could've done without the persistent fouling that went unpunished but that's football.
> 
> As for the for chants prematch... Maybe higher powers intervened lol (spiritual ofcourse, non of your conspiracies here!)


For the second match in a row absolutely disgusting behaviour from the Green Brigade the sooner they along with the Union Bears are banned from existence the better. Both our Ultras are a fucking joke.



Flame said:


> not looking good @AmandaRose
> 
> United now 2nd..  Rangers still 4th



Hey today my friend is all about laughing at Celtic and thier wonderful result earlier today.  Anyhoo congratulations to the mega rich Man Utd for winning in the Europa against some unknown pub team.


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey today my friend is all about laughing at Celtic and thier wonderful result earlier today.  Anyhoo congratulations to Man Utd for winning in the Europa against some unknown pub team.



How dare you call FC Sheriff a pub team. I call the FC police on you.

if FC Sheriff is a pub team which won real Madrid last year. does that make Rangers a fancy bar team.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> How dare you call FC Sheriff a pub team. I call the FC police on you.
> 
> if FC Sheriff is a pub team which won real Madrid last year. does that make Rangers a fancy bar team.


Nah it makes us last years Europa runners up. When did your team last get there like five years ago or something lol. And if we are a fancy bar team that must make UTD a Gastro Pub team.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 18, 2022)

... You dont get many


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 18, 2022)

Man Utd the very definition of All


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 328240


Tucked up in bed watching the game just back from Spain and did a covid test the moment I came through my front door and guess what? Yep positive.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 21, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Tucked up in bed watching the game just back from Spain and did a covid test the moment I came through my front door and guess what? Yep positive.


WHAAAAT??? Your so 2020 

Shoulda been a red at the end of the first there. Woulda been if it was us....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 21, 2022)

Hope it don't hit you too hard btw...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 21, 2022)

Hee hee, aye'p... We got intae 'em awrite 

Well done boys, well deserved and let's take this onto the next. I'd rather win all 3 games 1 nil, hope we haven't dried up after that!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hope it don't hit you too hard btw...


So far im OK other than a bit of fatigue so hopefully won't be too bad. I actually thought I just had a really bad hangover until I did the test. Just my luck around 51000 people every second Saturday at Ibrox and never once got covid go on holiday to Spain and catch the bloody thing lol.

Anyhoo Scotland were fantastic tonight. Lyndon Dykes needs to start against Ireland on Saturday. Why the hell he is always a sub when he scores nearly every game he plays for us is beyond me


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 22, 2022)

Keep him a sub if that's the impact it haves 

Just rest up, plenty of fluids an all that (non alchamholic ) I hope you don't lose your tatse or smell, my mate can't taste certain things since having it last year!


----------



## Flame (Sep 22, 2022)

@Lostbhoy what do you think of the Maguire comments.

i think we should sell him asap


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 22, 2022)

Flame said:


> @Lostbhoy what do you think of the Maguire comments.
> 
> i think we should sell him asap


Agreed.... Since we signed him he has been worse than a man down. I can't stand him and said forever to get him out. Remember Solkjaers interview reaction to hus comments after the City game last year? Guys a liability and an information casualty. 

Communication with De Gea??? He should be doing as he's fucking told by the big man! To use that as an excuse for his ball watching, terrible positioning, severe lack of spatial awareness, slack passing... I could go on! A one legged pirate could do better but thank glob for Varane!


----------



## Flame (Sep 23, 2022)

for fuck sake England. I've had enough...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 24, 2022)

Flame said:


> for fuck sake England. I've had enough...


Was it bad? I didn't see it. 1 nil seems ok... Bet the goal came on Mcguires side 

But here we go again..... 

AGAIN!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2022)

Awesome result for Scotland .


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 24, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Awesome result for Scotland .


Two words.... 

FUCKIN YAAAAAAAAAAS!!! 

That is all.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Two words....
> 
> FUCKIN YAAAAAAAAAAS!!!
> 
> That is all.


And now we wait for Scotland to do what they always do and fuck it up in the last game lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 26, 2022)

Given how we only got half a fucking team now.... Trust us to get this close to winning a group and then every player drop like flies. 

The cover brought in is nowhere fucking near the quality we've lost so we'll probably end up relegated!! But in all seriousness, not hopeful anymore.


----------



## Flame (Sep 26, 2022)

Germany is going to pump us tonight.


England has a real chance at the world cup if we sack southgate....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 329096


Great achievement for our little old country but I worry we are gonna get pumped in every game next season. On the bright side who would have thought the only British team in the top league would be Scotland lol.

As for Trainspotting I have seen it so much I know pretty much every single line from the film. So time to go full Renton

It's shite being Scottish!
We're the lowest of the low!
The scum of the fucking Earth!
The most wretched, miserable, servile, pathetic trash, that was shat into civilisation!
Some people hate the English, I don't! They're just wankers!
We, on the other hand, are colonised by wankers!
Can't even find a decent culture to be colonised by!
We're ruled by effete assholes!
It's a shite state of affairs to be in Tommy,
and all the fresh air in the world won't make any fucking difference!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Sep 28, 2022)

True about getting pumped every game but every one of the pump-ers will qualify anyway leaving us a nice little path to getting pumped in a play off 

But all that's next year, gonna milk this one for all I can for now.... Sorry, just passed England there on the WAY UP


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 2, 2022)

Bloody United.... Bring back the international break


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 2, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Bloody United.... Bring back the international break


Seen better defending in the Sunday Leagues. Also Man Utd became the only team in the world to concede a double hattrick since the King came to power lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 2, 2022)

Body language told me it was a pumpin before the 2nd went in.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2022)

i cried


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 3, 2022)

This is SAD news from INDONESIA.... Almost riot.... 

https://www.thestar.com.my/aseanplu...riot-one-of-world039s-worst-stadium-disasters
https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/10/02/world/indonesia-soccer-football-stadium
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...nesia-football-match/articleshow/94592967.cms

The 2nd or 3rd worst in world after other countries or states got the same riot problem when watching football or soccer...


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> This is SAD news from INDONESIA.... Almost riot....
> 
> https://www.thestar.com.my/aseanplu...riot-one-of-world039s-worst-stadium-disasters
> https://www.nytimes.com/live/2022/10/02/world/indonesia-soccer-football-stadium
> ...




That's very sad news indeed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2022)

Football aka Soccer in Austria sucks at the moment...
National Team is going down......

And in European Soccer.....pffff......

Red Bull Salzburg maybe has a little Chance in Group E - Champions League
Sturm Graz really brave but not really a Chance in Group F - Euro League (....where the Fuck is Midtjylland  ??)   
Austria Wien with maybe tiny but not really Chances in Group C  - Europe Conference League  (...where the Fuck is Be'er Sheva  ??)


Sorry,but I do not know anything about Woman Soccer in Austria....sorry....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 3, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> Football aka Soccer in Austria sucks at the moment...
> National Team is going down......
> 
> And in European Soccer.....pffff......
> ...


Midtjylland are Danish, who have Scotlands real name (or should be as its pronounced midgy land - we ARE the land of midgys) 

Hapoel Be'er Sheeva are Israeli... We played them a few years back and asked the same question!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 4, 2022)

Two hours to go until Rangers get pumped


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 4, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Two hours to go until Rangers get pumped


Battles of Britain are normally a different animal but.... Yeah, this mob play on all fronts! 

You never know tho....


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 4, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Battles of Britain are normally a different animal but.... Yeah, this mob play on all fronts!
> 
> You never know tho....


Had it been the Rangers team of last season then I would be a lot more confident. But this season our defence is almost as calamitous as Man Utd


----------



## Flame (Oct 4, 2022)

not looking good Amanda


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 4, 2022)

Positives from tonight. 

1. We weren't humped 
2. McGregor  40 years old and still one of the best keeper's in the game
3. Rabbi Matondo was awesome for us tonight 
4. Antonio Čolak should have been on from the start. He is a much better forward than Morelos. when he came on he played a lot better than Freddo did.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 4, 2022)

Respectable I'd say even if it doesn't tell the whole story.

I'm reading how Leipzig are a team searching for an identity.... no doubt they'll find it against us!!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 5, 2022)

Well that was pish.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2022)

Champions League Group E:

Wow,Red Bull Salzburg did it.
1:0 Victory against Dynamo Zagreb.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 5, 2022)

Good night for Red Bull then. 

Bloody buckfast for vegans


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 5, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Good night for Red Bull then.
> 
> Bloody buckfast for vegans


The only thing worse in the world than buckfast is bloody vegans


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 6, 2022)

@Lostbhoy just watched the Celtic highlights from last night and got to say I'm appalled at Celtic taking such a dangerous risk in playing Joe Hart after that horrendous head injury he got in the Motherwell game. Poor Joe got the lightest of taps to the bonce and he looked like his whole head had been caved in.

Ange needs to be more careful in the future with his players health especially when it comes to head injuries. Very irresponsible of him to have played Hart


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2022)

Ah...Celtic.....oh yeah...I remember.......back in 1984....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 6, 2022)

It was a retaliation bottle from Rapid that did it! 

Gonna be honest and say.... If he felt upto it its his decision. I'm not a fan of this rule at all but i don't get why he wasn't taken off as that's what i thought the rule was AND we have a perfectly good 2nd choice there but really?? Head knocks aren't always all they're made out to be in this snowflake society now but I do understand the protection and the why. Remember the iconic Terry Butcher image??? C'mon! 

He was prone to howlers before they knocks anyway, maybe knock them out of him now!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 6, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> It was a retaliation bottle from Rapid that did it!
> 
> Gonna be honest and say.... If he felt upto it its his decision. I'm not a fan of this rule at all but i don't get why he wasn't taken off as that's what i thought the rule was AND we have a perfectly good 2nd choice there but really?? Head knocks aren't always all they're made out to be in this snowflake society now but I do understand the protection and the why. Remember the iconic Terry Butcher image??? C'mon!
> 
> He was prone to howlers before they knocks anyway, maybe knock them out of him now!


The big difference is Terry Butcher was hard as nails and Joe Hart is a cheating bastard who went down worse than Jack Grealish and that's saying something 

Anyway here is a picture of Rangers legend Terry Butcher for those who don't know what we are talking about.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 6, 2022)

Aw big Joe Hart Attacks no Terry Butcher but at the risk of sounding un-pc.... Its a mans game and we're supposed to be men. Get fucking on with it 

Cheating tho..... No comment! He's as soft as butter (Gealish is more margarine!) but that lot play hard. The first half lasted 90 mins with all the stoppages! Like to see that tho but we are a wee team now, hardly any physicality or height. Can see us getting bustled hard again back at Paradise. 

A wee tip there for Geo when we come to Castle Greyskull 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 6, 2022

Btw... Love that photo! Just absolutely screams how the game used to be... Sigh! 

Absolute gent the big man too...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 11, 2022)

'mon the hoops. 

That is all.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 11, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> 'mon the hoops.
> 
> That is all.


One of the very few times I will cheer for Celtic lol. Absolutely fucking hate with a passion anything connected to Red Bull.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2022)

Seems Red Bull Salzburg preserved his Chances in Champions League Group E.

1:1 - Dynamo Zagreb


.....CHELSEA next.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 11, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> One of the very few times I will cheer for Celtic lol. Absolutely fucking hate with a passion anything connected to Red Bull.


Pish again. So fucking limp in front of goal and got rope a doped. Ah well. Dems the breaks. Who the fuck do I support 2moro?? Don't want either of you to win and I don't want yous to draw so we still got one point more lol 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 12, 2022

Ach... Awrite..... Mon the huns. 

Goto support the Scots


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 12, 2022)

Great first half Rangers could have been two or three ahead but 1-1 it is. Scared for the second half as losing Goldson is a big blow for us.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 12, 2022)

Ah well, like us against Real... First halfs don't cut it! At least you scored this time lol 

Oh... There's 5..... AND SIX......


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 12, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Ah well, like us against Real... First halfs don't cut it! At least you scored this time lol
> 
> Oh... There's 5..... AND SIX......


Rangers this season have been humped more than some prostitutes are on a good week.

Scottish teams in Europe this season are fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 13, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Rangers this season have been humped more than some prostitutes are on a good week.
> 
> Scottish teams in Europe this season are fucking embarrassing.


Cannot disagree there! Listen, it happens. We can't compete at this level and Gio was spot on albeit far too early in his comments. We can only go in with hope but we should know better by now.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 13, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Cannot disagree there! Listen, it happens. We can't compete at this level and Gio was spot on albeit far too early in his comments. We can only go in with hope but we should know better by now.


On a different note just seen this and it made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 13, 2022)

Aw belter! I see Brenda Nout is raging as she's actually real 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 13, 2022

Speaking of Europa League.... 

Mon the hoops... I mean UTD... 

This fixture is confusing for me....


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Neil Lennons been sacked!


----------



## Flame (Oct 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Neil Lennons been sacked!



oh no.

anyway.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 18, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Neil Lennons been sacked!


Hopefully that's that last we see of that wee annoying ginger [email protected]


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 18, 2022)

Now now... Dundee utd job not still going?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 20, 2022)

.... Maybe Gerrard will get it   

Before Brenda too!


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 20, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> .... Maybe Gerrard will get it
> 
> Before Brenda too!


Whould be awesome if we got rid of Gio and brought back Stevie G.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Whould be awesome if we got rid of Gio and brought back Stevie G.



So he's a one trick pony in a season when we imploded and you want him back? You gonna give him aother 3 year plan to fix it this time?? 

My neighbours wanting Micheal Beale to get it. Slippy was nuffin without him


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> So he's a one trick pony in a season when we imploded and you want him back? You gonna give him aother 3 year plan to fix it this time??
> 
> My neighbours wanting Micheal Beale to get it. Slippy was nuffin without him


Team was a lot better when Stevie was in charge. We are bloody awful this season under Gio.

Will be interesting to see what happens to Rangers if Kyle Fox gets her way and buys us. A mega rich American in charge of the club could either be amazing or a total disaster lol. Supposedly she already has a deal in place for 35% of the club but she wants to get 75%


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Team was a lot better when Stevie was in charge. We are bloody awful this season under Gio.
> 
> Will be interesting to see what happens to Rangers if Kyle Fox gets her way and buys us. A mega rich American in charge of the club could either be amazing or a total disaster lol. Supposedly she already has a deal in place for 35% of the club but she wants to get 75%


I saw that! Heard about them a while ago and i agree it could be a disaster but I dont see anyone willing to sell their stake, certainly not that big a stake.

These cunts are all about taking money and I don't see how that applies to Rangers, or any other Scottish club for that fact. You do have to ask yourself, why Rangers?? And not that I want it but why not us? A hell of a lot more stable and making more money....

In my personal opinion, I think she's seen all the mess with you lot and sees an opportunity to grab something while making an in road to England but it smacks of Green and Whyte again and I don't think your board will be to entertaining to repeating history.

They are also on more solid ground than David Murray was when he sold you down the river so I'd say it's all noise and the hope every Scottish fan has is some foreign millions to bank roll our way outta here! Just be weary is my advice, you've already seen this movie


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> I saw that! Heard about them a while ago and i agree it could be a disaster but I dont see anyone willing to sell their stake, certainly not that big a stake.
> 
> These cunts are all about taking money and I don't see how that applies to Rangers, or any other Scottish club for that fact. You do have to ask yourself, why Rangers?? And not that I want it but why not us? A hell of a lot more stable and making more money....
> 
> ...


The thing is Rangers, Celtic and Scottish football need investment to compete on EVERY level outside of Scotland. Yes, the mighty Glasgow Rangers have attended more European finals than ANY other Scottish team but it is obvious that the Old Firm are nothing more than UEFA Cup teams at best.The rest of Scottish teams are pish. We need forward thinking, new and young inverters throughout our entire game. Get us away from the old boys. Bring in some new blood. Change needs to happen and happen soon.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> The thing is Rangers, Celtic and Scottish football need investment to compete on EVERY level outside of Scotland. Yes, the mighty Glasgow Rangers have attended more European finals than ANY other Scottish team but it is obvious that the Old Firm are nothing more than UEFA Cup teams at best.The rest of Scottish teams are pish. We need forward thinking, new and young inverters throughout our entire game. Get us away from the old boys. Bring in some new blood. Change needs to happen and happen soon.


I said it before, Europa League is our level and we even struggle there (us, not yous )
Heehee, the last line is what we've been saying for the 30 years at least   

Also, like the wee dig there about Euro finals... But... Ahem.... Two European Cup Final appearances pisses all over your three diddy ones!


----------



## Flame (Oct 22, 2022)

Come on United. if we play as half as good we did against spurs we will win 100% today


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 22, 2022)

Ah ffs.... Had to ruin an otherwise good day!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 30, 2022)

We shall not be moved 

Also, Camon UTD!!


----------



## Flame (Oct 30, 2022)

that was very squeaky bum time

also f u west ham


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 3, 2022)

Ah well, at least one of my loves are still through!! 

Nothing to say about the Real result, not that it mattered anyway... as expected even without the penalty fiascos so onto Utd for the next euro bout! 

Also.... Whisper it..... It's getting closer.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2022)

Gio has to go what a fucking disgrace we are.

Anyhoo well done @Lostbhoy and Celtic on another league title.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 6, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Gio has to go what a fucking disgrace we are.
> 
> Anyhoo well done @Lostbhoy and Celtic on another league title.


I ain't counting any chickens yet.... This world cup is a major delay we don't need never mind the weather when we start back!

Didn't expect that today, said before the game I can't see you dropping points but hey-ho! I've veen making a case for Gio to keep his job and i still agree he's been given a bad hand but it's looking more likely now.

Question is tho... Who gets the job now? Realistically!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 6, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Question is tho... Who gets the job now? Realistically!!


For me if I was making the decision I would be going all out to get Kjetil Knutsen or if he isn't interested in the job then perhaps Sean Dyche.

If they end up going for bloody Derek McInnes then I will start supporting Partick Thistle lol.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 7, 2022)

Oooh Sean Dyche is a possible good shout, forgot he was out a job!


----------



## Flame (Nov 10, 2022)

England squad is out. meh. Southgate was like im going to pick my teams based on merits not names...


my arse.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 13, 2022)

Flame said:


> England squad is out. meh. Southgate was like im going to pick my teams based on merits not names...
> 
> 
> my arse.


Haven't seen your squad yet, who's missing for you? 

Also thank god for fergie time winners


----------



## Flame (Nov 13, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Haven't seen your squad yet, who's missing for you?
> 
> Also thank god for fergie time winners



Sancho and Phil Jones for a start


edit: get Ronaldo out my club


----------



## Flame (Nov 14, 2022)

Ronaldo wanted to leave in the summer. Now the fucker thinks his being pushed out... talking Bullshit like crazy. talking to Piers Morgan. Ronaldo only looks out for Ronaldo. I hope Messi wins world cup.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 14, 2022)

Agreed. Woke up this morning to that same news and thought the exact the same thing. 

Last season was different, this year he had a fresh start with a new manager who okay, many said he wouldn't fit into Ten Haags style but a player of that quality can never be underused. There's definitely an attitude problem, an ego problem, a personality problem or all of the above that's been evident since the start of the season. 

I don't like to say it but he's now causing severe damage to the sqaud mentality with this shit now and it's just a big kid in a strop. Never seen Messi behave like this at all!! 

Quite gutted really!


----------



## Flame (Nov 16, 2022)

im watching the Cristiano Ronaldo interview... man this mans head is so big. My 60” screen is struggling to fit his head in.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 18, 2022)

I didn't watch. I've seen enough to know this isn't behaviour befitting a united player and that's enough for me. He may be Ronaldo but he's not bigger than the club and I'm happy with the memories of his first time as its over now. 

I'm more concerned about the response from the club which has been very silent, maybe waiting till it had aired? Either way he's done.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 18, 2022)

Flame said:


> im watching the Cristiano Ronaldo interview... man this mans head is so big. My 60” screen is struggling to fit his head in.


Some of the things he said seriously makes me think he is having some kind of mental health issue.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 21, 2022)

@AmandaRose.... Have yous sacked Gio??


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> @AmandaRose.... Have yous sacked Gio??


Yep he is finally gone thank fuck.

I wonder if Ange is available


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 21, 2022)

Everyone in England seems to think so!! 

Honestly, I'm shocked and feel for the guy. If I was a blue nose, its the board I'd be wanting out. Never gave the guy a chance and then sack him which will be very costly..... I cant see why or who is supposed to come in and do any better? 

Honestly.... Shocked!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Everyone in England seems to think so!!
> 
> Honestly, I'm shocked and feel for the guy. If I was a blue nose, its the board I'd be wanting out. Never gave the guy a chance and then sack him which will be very costly..... I cant see why or who is supposed to come in and do any better?
> 
> Honestly.... Shocked!


Sure the board has a heck of a lot to answer for but on the flip side Gio got so much wrong this season . 

1. Terrible choice of starting line up with our best players either on the bench or not even in the first team for most games. 

2. Wrong tactics nearly every game and a complete lack of awareness that the tactics were not working and an unwillingness to change them mid game. 

3. Wrong players brought in during the summer transfer period. Many of whom have hardly even played a game all season. 

4. Not bringing in a top class keeper in the summer has totally backfired on him. Jon McLaughlin is fucking awful and would not even look good in the lower leagues. Shagger is no longer consistent enough to play every game. 

5. Gio towards the end had clearly lost the locker room. Something he would never have got back. 

He had to go.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 21, 2022)

But he's a nice guy.... I say give him his job back.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> But he's a nice guy.... I say give him his job back.....


Only if you guys get rid of Ange and hire John Barnes back as your manager 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2022

Hey @Lostbhoy have you any thoughts on the four names Rangers have said are interviewing for the managers job. Here are mine

1.  Kevin Muscat 

After the disaster that was Ally and then Gio bringing ex players back as Manager clearly doesn't work out well for Rangers 

2.  Sean Dyche

Great manager but should only get the job if both of the below say no

3.  Michael Beale 

Tactical genius that most Gers fans want to be the next boss. As for me I wouldn't be overjoyed if he was given the position. There is something about him I really don't like and I have no idea why lol. 

4.  Steven Gerrard

Got nothing to say other than make it fucking happen Rangers.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2022)

Man United for sale..

https://www.skysports.com/football/...ership-glazer-family-open-to-selling-the-club


YESSSSSS!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Get in! Here's hoping for a quick sale then as we will have plenty of suitors. 

As for Ronaldo, I don't think we should have had to pay him anything if we sacked him as it's gross misconduct. He brought the club into disrepute, alienated himself from his only job and colleagues then mouthed off just to get his move. No payment required and I doubt he would have chased one either he was that desperate but na, good riddance. If Portugal win this WC he should just retire.


@AmandaRose 

I see Muscats out the running but I think Dyche would be your best bet right now. Heaps of experience, teams have plenty of heart, would maybe require a Scottish assistant in Kevin Thomson who is no where fucking near the top job as some people I know think and want him lol but with knowledge of the game up here and of Rangers especially....That's your dream team.

Only stumbling block I can see is money.... both Dyches wages and what budget he's gonna get.

The hooha over Beale I don't really get. He's doing ok at QPR but lost top spot to 8th now or something? Imo he's not ready for the rangers job either...yet.. and you really need someone who knows what they're doing right now.


How long you think it will take tho?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 23, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> How long you think it will take tho?


I really don't know everything I read on the Internet contradicts itself lol. One site saying Rangers want someone in place by the weekend another saying they are in no rush to appoint someone. One site saying Kjetil Knutsen is favourite and he wants the job anter site saying he has no interest in the job ect ect. 

Rangers should perhaps wait and see what managers at the world Cup end up out of a job.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 23, 2022)

Well it won't be the Japan boss after today lol 

I think you have to move quickly but it's easier said than done at any time.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2022)

Isn't Kevin Muscat basically the Ange at home option? Albeit the Muscat is very likely to commit a minor assault.


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2022)

the Glazers are absolute parasites


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 8, 2022)

Sooooo.... Utd are looking at Jeremy Frimpong  hated him with Celtic. The guys pish. 

Ten Haag is NOT the man to take us forward.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 16, 2022)

Soooo.. The Beale revolution started well.... Eventually?? How was it @AmandaRose? 

Glad to have the season back although I feel our game will be off with all this weather!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Soooo.. The Beale revolution started well.... Eventually?? How was it @AmandaRose?
> 
> Glad to have the season back although I feel our game will be off with all this weather!!


How was it you ask? Well Ibrox was bloody freezing lol and there was leaks all round the inside of the stadium as the water pipes had burst. It was especially bad at exit 39 (my exit) where there was a river of water coming from the ceiling above. All the toilets in the Govan stand were out of order so by the end of the game I was about to burst and still had a 45 mins drive home. I love my stadium but my god it's falling apart. 

As for the game we were bloody awful the first half then Beale must have gave them a right old telling off and they came out the second half playing like we did a few seasons ago when we won the league


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 16, 2022)

Ah good ol Scottish Stadia in winter 
You couldn't have handled the 80s lol

Well done for braving it tho, bloody freezing!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2022)

Wow just wow what a bloody comeback.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 20, 2022)

Was just reading the report there. Late comebacks are our party trick, how dare you!


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Was just reading the report there. Late comebacks are our party trick, how dare you!


On a serious note same complaint as always from me. We desperately need to sign a keeper in January. Shagger is letting in goals he would have easily saved a few seasons ago.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2022)

Hopefully we can take advantage of that if we get similar numbers of shots lol

Do you think the Jan window will bring one or will Ian... Sorry, Micheal   stick with him?


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hopefully we can take advantage of that if we get similar numbers of shots lol
> 
> Do you think the Jan window will bring one or will Ian... Sorry, Micheal   stick with him?


I think it will depend on two things. 

One someone first being sold. IE it's time to get rid of wee Freddo. 

And secondly who is actually available. 

Perhaps we could try a wee cheeky offer to Aston Villa for Emiliano Martínez.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2022)

Not sure if the ships sailed on freddo, certainly won't get anywhere near previous mentioned figures. 

As for a keeper... Plenty available but maybe don't need to look for a big name. It's a hard position fill right enough but you have a good history of good keepers, I hate it.... Yous want Bain or the other muppet we have? I'll drive them over the back road to Auchenshuggle if you want?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 29, 2022)

Rest in Peace Edson Arantes do Nascimento. Pele.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 29, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> View attachment 344979
> 
> Rest in Peace Edson Arantes do Nascimento. Pele.


RIP to the greatest player of all time. Anyone who claims Ronaldo or Messi is the goat clearly never watched Pele play. 

Sleep tight Legend


----------



## Flame (Dec 30, 2022)

Ronaldo has found his new level


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2022)

Flame said:


> Ronaldo has found his new level


He kept saying when he was at Utd he wanted to leave because they weren't in the Champions League.

Utd let him go.

He then joins a team for a ridiculous amount of money per season. A team who can't play in the Champ League.

Tells you everything you need to know about Ronaldo. He clearly only gives a fuck about money and will lie to get it.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New year people!! 

Gotta wait a whole day and a half (and a half hour) now till the Old Firm! Bring it back to Ne'er Day! 

As for Ronaldon't... He's basically retired after Messi showed him up and won the contest.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 1, 2023)

Lostbhoy said:


> Happy New year people!!
> 
> Gotta wait a whole day and a half (and a half hour) now till the Old Firm! Bring it back to Ne'er Day!
> 
> As for Ronaldon't... He's basically retired after Messi showed him up and won the contest.


Happy new year to you and everyone on the temp.

As for Celtic be afraid the new and much improved Rangers are coming for you on Monday. 

(Secretly I think we are gonna get humped but I must keep up the false bravado )


----------



## Flame (Jan 2, 2023)

come on Celtic. teach them cocky Rangers fans hows its done 

i hope its a good match Celtic Vs Rangers


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 6, 2023)

And the Greats keep leaving us. Gianluca Vialli. Great player in his day and by the sounds of it a wonderful person. 

He's in the best of company now.


----------

